# Canyon Strive CF 2015 - Wartezimmer



## vscope (23. Juni 2014)

Hab mir das Strive CF 8.0 Race vorbestellt.
Liefertermin KW39

Wer hat noch vorbestellt?


----------



## felixh. (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hab es mal bestellt, aber mehr auf Reserve. Will eigentlich ein 29er - und damit BMC Trailfox oder Alutech Tofane. Aber evtl wirds ja stattdessen nach dem Testfahren ein Strive CF - auch 8.0 Race. (wobei ich ja eigentlich am liebsten das 8.0er normal mit dem Rahmen vom 8.0 Race haben würde - falls es das Strive wird.). 

Bestellt Freitag 20.6. 8.0 Race - Blue - Size Medium. Liefertermin KW44.


Somit bleibt mir also genug Zeit zum stornieren. Denke mal dass es da noch ordentlich Stornos geben wird für Canyon. Werden sicherlich viele halt auch mal bestellt haben, testfahren - und dann entscheiden ob die Order aufrecht bleibt. Weil war ja klar, wer zu spät bestellt bekommt es erst 2015...
Vor allem wenn Strive, dann will ich eigentlich kein Carbon sondern Alu. Aber zum stornieren hab ich ja noch bis KW42....
Und ob es das Alu auch mit Race Geo gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (29. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal bestellt, aber mehr auf Reserve. Will eigentlich ein 29er - und damit BMC Trailfox oder Alutech Tofane. Aber evtl wirds ja stattdessen nach dem Testfahren ein Strive CF - auch 8.0 Race. (wobei ich ja eigentlich am liebsten das 8.0er normal mit dem Rahmen vom 8.0 Race haben würde - falls es das Strive wird.).
> 
> Bestellt Freitag 20.6. 8.0 Race - Blue - Size Medium. Liefertermin KW44.
> 
> ...




Mir gehts genau so!  Nov Testfahrt und mal gucken. 8.0 Race Team_farbe bestellt, Lieferung ca KW14 aber warte noch auf Tofane/BMC und co.


----------



## vscope (29. August 2014)

Hab nun auf Strive AL 7 Race gewechselt.
Breitere Felgen und nur 900 Gramm mehr dafür minus 600€.
Und kein Stress mit Carbon...


----------



## T-Vierling (29. August 2014)

Habe heute von CF 9.0 Team auf AL 7.0 gedowngraded.
Grund: Skepsis gegenüber Carbon.

Ich überlege aber, ob ich nicht doch das 7.0 race nehmen soll?
Racegeometrie brauch ich wohl nicht unbedingt, aber eigentlich wollte ich u.a. nur 1 Ritzel vorne und eine 4-Kolben-Bremse...


----------



## felixh. (29. August 2014)

Wenn jemand ein strive CF 8.0 race in large zurückgibt und das noch eher zeitig wäre ich interessiert. Könnte auch ein m race in kW 44 zum Tausch anbieten.

Edit: Typo ist KW44 nicht KW49


----------



## T-Vierling (29. August 2014)

@Felix: Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## amb (29. August 2014)

Ich warte ebenfalls auf ein Strive CF 8 in Blue.

Habe mich bewusst für Carbon entschieden und zwar nicht wegen des Gewichtvorteils.


----------



## T-Vierling (29. August 2014)

Ach was, bist Du Wettkampffahrer?


----------



## amb (29. August 2014)

Nein, das hat damit auch nichts zu tun. 

Beschäftigt man sich etwas mit Werkstofftechnik, ist recht schnell klar warum. 

Aber es ist auch meine Entscheidung und daher brauche ich mich auch nicht groß. Zu rechtfertigen. Ich könnte auch anführen, dass es aktuell kaum Zinsen aufs Tagesgeld gibt oder dass ich Carbon cool finde oder dass die Ausstattung mir bei 8 am besten gefällt.  

Ps. Bei 2x10 bin ich kaum Wettkampffahrer


----------



## T-Vierling (29. August 2014)

Mit den Zinsen hast Du recht! 
Habe mir daher aktuell auch eine Harley gekauft...was soll die Kohle mit 0,6% auf dem Konto vernichtet werden?...
Ich habe mich jetzt für Alu entschieden, da ich das Raderl auch noch in 7-10 Jahren nutzen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (29. August 2014)

T-Vierling schrieb:


> @Felix: Wie groß bist Du?


180cm. Aber ich mag sehr lange bikes (dachte beim bestellen dass sich die moveloc 200 ausgeht. Aber einstecktiefe fehlen halt 4-5cm)


----------



## amb (29. August 2014)

Uuuuh. Ne Harley ist auch was feines. Da bin ich direkt etwas neidisch.

Gerade bei langjähriger Nutzung hält doch CFK viel länger als metallische Werkstoffe. Wohlgemerkt bei vernünftiger Verarbeitung.


----------



## T-Vierling (29. August 2014)

Hm keine Ahnung. Ich bin halt auch eher der Gelegenheitsfahrer.
Ich habe z.B. ein 16 Jahre altes Alu-Canyon(damals noch mit Radsport Arnold Aufkleber), das ich noch immer für kleinere Touren nutze...


----------



## felixh. (30. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein strive CF 8.0 race in large zurückgibt und das noch eher zeitig wäre ich interessiert. Könnte auch ein m race in kW 49 zum Tausch anbieten.


Ups - war ein Typo auf die schnelle. Hätte das Strive mit Lieferung geplant KW44 in M gegen L anzubieten. Farbe ist mir egal..


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. August 2014)

Die 


felixh. schrieb:


> Ups - war ein Typo auf die schnelle. Hätte das Strive mit Lieferung geplant KW44 in M gegen L anzubieten. Farbe ist mir egal..




Die Alu Versionen gibt es doch jetzt auch als Race warum nimmst dann doch nicht die?


----------



## felixh. (30. August 2014)

Will lieber ein Carbon. Mein Radel wird dann eh 1.5kg mehr wiegen wie das Kataloggewicht da ich noch dickere Laufräder und dickere Reifen drauf montieren werde und auf 2fach umbauen (plus halt Pedale) - und dazu ist Alu KW6 2015. Irgendwie macht mir wegen dem geringen Reach (derzeit 400m) mein derzeitiges Radel keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (30. August 2014)

Der neue Strive Rahmen in blau mit dem CaneCreek Dbinline Dämpfer...gesehen auf der Eurobike am CaneCreek Stand.
Canyon hatte den Rahmen in dieser Farbe leider nicht auf dem Messestand dabei.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. August 2014)

@felixh. 
Wie soll dann dein 2 fach Umbau aussehen? Gute Idee da ich auch lieber 2 Fach hätte und RockShox.


----------



## felixh. (30. August 2014)

Denke mal 22/32 vorne. hinten 11-36 (32 hinten weil mit 34er sitzt man halt noch häufiger auf - wobei ich hätte ja am liebsten 20/30 auf 11-34 - nur gibts halt keine 10 oder 11fach Kassette mit 10-34). Da hab ich dann ordentlich Bandbreite und mit 650B reicht mir 32 vorne auf 11 hinten (so grad eben - bei 26" ist 32 im Prinzip zu klein).

Schaltung wohl X0 Hebel mit X9 Schaltwerk und XTR Umwerfer (der kostet kaum mehr wie XT - und ich mag keine Sram Umwerfer). oder XT Schaltwerk mit XTR oder Saint Hebeln und XTR Umwerfer.. Kurbel - denke mal man kann die Turbine umbauen. Sonst halt eine leichte 2fach. Ohne Bash - oder mit leichtem Bash. Dazu noch die Canyon Kettenführung.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (31. August 2014)

Denkst Du vorne 28 und hinten 11fach mit 10-42 würde nicht ausreichen?


----------



## vscope (31. August 2014)

wenn du vorne 30 nimmst ist der leichteste gang ca. wie 24-34 ( also zwischen leichtsten und 2 leichtesten) und der schwerste wie 38-13 also der 2 höchste bei 2 fach...
damit kann ich gut leben. wenns in den alpen sehr steil bergauf geht dann vorne 28. ist ja schnell ummontiert...


----------



## filiale (31. August 2014)

Nutze doch den Ritzelrechner, dann kannste exakt vergleichen...alles andere ist Theorie.


----------



## vscope (31. August 2014)

die daten sind aus dem ritzelrechner


----------



## MTB-Kao (1. September 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal bestellt, aber mehr auf Reserve.
> Somit bleibt mir also genug Zeit zum stornieren.



Kann man denn so einfach wieder stornieren?


----------



## vscope (2. September 2014)

ja kannst jederzeit stornieren. hab mein cf storniert und ein al bestellt


----------



## gunznoc (2. September 2014)

Moin,

hab am 22.07. ein Strive CF 8.0 in XL bestellt. 

Soll in KW 46 geliefert werden. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (2. September 2014)

Hi,

ich bräuchte bitte mal ein paar Meinungen zur Größe.
Aktuell habe ich ein Nerve ES von 2007 in M 18,5", dass nun abgelöst werden soll. Größe passt bestens.
Generell würde ich bei meinen 181cm zum REGULAR in M greifen. Die Ausstattung des RACE bevorzuge ich aber eindeutig. (Bremsen, Schaltung, Gabel, etc.)
Jedoch habe ich nach nem üblen Crash eine kleine Einschränkung wo ein "langes" Bike schnell unbequem wird. Eine etwas aufrechtere Position ist da deutlich besser.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist ein REGULAR M = einem RACE S (bis auf den Vorbau/Lenker)
Der Vorbau ist sogar noch kürzer, was meiner gewünschten Position weiter entgegen käme.
Unterm Strich wäre das Strive in S immer noch größer als das Nerve in M ist.
Nur klingt ein Bike in S für meine Ohren etwas komisch... Ich sehe schon meine Knie unter den Lenker schlagen ;-)

Also, RACE S passt prinzipiell bei 181cm? Es wird wohlgemerkt nicht als RACE-WAFFE genutzt sondern als AM.
Danke!


----------



## blackbike__ (2. September 2014)

isy007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bräuchte bitte mal ein paar Meinungen zur Größe.
> Aktuell habe ich ein Nerve ES von 2007 in M 18,5", dass nun abgelöst werden soll. Größe passt bestens.
> ...


Ich hatte die gleichen Überlegungen wie Du, bei annähernd gleicher Größe. Tendierte auch zu S-Race, was Du dabei beachten musst: die Sattelstütze beim S ist nur 380mm, je nach Beinlänge dürfte das dann zu kurz sein... Ich hab mich mittlerweile dann ohnehin für ein Spectral entschieden, das passt in M perfekt und ist schön kurz (2014-er Modell). Ruf doch einfach mal bei Canyon an.


----------



## vscope (2. September 2014)

Also die Effektive Länge - (Sattelspitze -> Lenkergriffe Sitzhaltung) - ist bei M Race und L gleich.
Beim Normalen ist halt der Vorbau 2 Zentimeter länger und dafür das Oberrohr 2 cm kürzer. 

Das Race hat dadruch einen 2 cm längeren Radstand.
Und die Sattelstütze ist beim Race kürzer. Das muss man halt schaun obs sich ausgeht...
Würde auf jeden Fall Race nehmen... Lange läuft....


----------



## isy007 (2. September 2014)

Danke. Das mir der Sattelstütze ist noch ein Hinweis. Die wäre aber auch easy zu tauschen wenn nötig.


----------



## isy007 (4. September 2014)

Hallo nochmal,
Ich habe dem Support mal meine Daten geschickt. 181cm, 83 SL, 63 Arm, 70 Torso.
Ergebnis REGULAR L, RACE M, aber ich kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen....
Wie gesagt mein Nerve M 2007 war ok, wobei ich sogar einen 40er Vorbau montiert habe. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt vergleichbares Bike, aber als Anhaltspunkt ok.
Der PPS Rechner wirft z.b. bei einem Spectral die Größe M für mich aus. Und der Rahmen ist auch nicht größer als Strive Race S. Eher gleich wenn nicht gar tendenziell größer. 

@blackbike__  Hast du das Spectral bereits in M im Keller, oder zumindest gefahren? Wie sind deine Daten? Danke.

Ich habe den Eindruck das beim PPS nicht die nur die Körpermaße berücksichtigt werden sondern dem Strive dann gleich auch eine viel sportlichere Fahrweise unterstellt wird - auch wenn man es "nur" als AM nutzen will und kein Enduro Rennen gewinnen muss  
Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand einen Rat für meine Kaufentscheidung hätte...
Danke.


----------



## Micha382 (4. September 2014)

Also ich habe ähnlich Maße wie du. Ich fahr ein altes Strive in M mit nem Reach von 415.
Das L war damals wegen dem Sitzrohr und der 150er Reverb knapp.
Letzte Woche war ich bei Canyon und saß auf dem Torque in L mit 436mm mit 60mm Vorbau und da hab ich mich pudelwohl gefühlt. Das alte Strive in L war von der Länge her auch saugeil mit 435mm.
Daher würde ich sagen 448mm beim Race könnte grenzwertig sein, wobei es auch immer auf die Vorbaulänge ankommt. Da hast nen 40er Vorbau und beim normalen in L hast 442 mit 70mm Vorbau.
So über den Daumen gepeilt sollte beides passen, beim L eventuell ein kurzer Vorbau dran. Ansonsten entscheidet der Wohlfühlfaktor ;-)


----------



## blackbike__ (4. September 2014)

isy007 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> Ich habe dem Support mal meine Daten geschickt. 181cm, 83 SL, 63 Arm, 70 Torso.
> Ergebnis REGULAR L, RACE M, aber ich kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen....
> Wie gesagt mein Nerve M 2007 war ok, wobei ich sogar einen 40er Vorbau montiert habe. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt vergleichbares Bike, aber als Anhaltspunkt ok.
> ...


ja, das spectral steht hier schon und wird so oft wie irgendmöglich gefahren  Ich finde M nach wie vor perfekt, und das 2014-er spectral ist kürzer als das strive.
meine maße: 182 cm, schrittl. 87-88, arme ca. 60 cm (ein Grund, warum mir das sehr kurze Spectral so gut gefällt). Das Nerve bin ich übrigens, wie Du, auch in M gefahren, hat gepasst, war mir mit 90mm Vorbau eher etwas zu lang


----------



## isy007 (4. September 2014)

Hi,
Ja danke das hilft mir sehr weiter!
ich habe mal ein Spectral und ein Strive Race übereinander gelegt. Ausgerichtet nach der Sattelspitze.
Also (mal vorausgesetzt Canyon nutzt für die Darstellung immer die gleiche Größe) ist da kein gravierender Unterschied in Punkto Sattel - Griffe - Tretlager.
Warum sollte man dann das Strive eine Nummer größer als das Spectral nehmen?!


----------



## isy007 (5. September 2014)

Ich habe mich für das RACE S 9.0 entschieden und setze mich ins Wartezimmer...
Nochmal Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (5. September 2014)

isy007 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für das RACE S 9.0 entschieden und setze mich ins Wartezimmer...
> Nochmal Danke für die Hilfe!



181cm und Größe S???

Viel Vergnügen...


----------



## stanleydobson (5. September 2014)

race is doch ne nummer größer als normal !?


----------



## vscope (5. September 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> race is doch ne nummer größer als normal !?



Siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-cf-2015-wartezimmer.709792/page-2#post-12281997


----------



## stanleydobson (5. September 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> Siehe:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-cf-2015-wartezimmer.709792/page-2#post-12281997


sag ich doch, dann ist race s doch ok für den kerl


----------



## isy007 (5. September 2014)

Genau. Das RACE S hat den REGULAR M Rahmen. Welcher widerum größer als ein Spectral M ist, usw...
Und ich sehe es als einfacher an, einen 40er Vorbau gegen einen längeren zu tauschen als einen zu großen Rahmen zu fahren... 
In KW 52 bin ich schlauer!  
Aber wie schon erwähnt kann ich aufgrund einer Verletzung einen Arm nicht ganz strecken, deshalb ist kleiner für mich besser... Genau wie blackbike___ schrieb habe ich deshalb auch mein Nerve M beim Vorbau gestutzt.


----------



## Blue729 (5. September 2014)

isy007 schrieb:


> Genau. Das RACE S hat den REGULAR M Rahmen. Welcher widerum größer als ein Spectral M ist, usw...
> Und ich sehe es als einfacher an, einen 40er Vorbau gegen einen längeren zu tauschen als einen zu großen Rahmen zu fahren...
> In KW 52 bin ich schlauer!
> Aber wie schon erwähnt kann ich aufgrund einer Verletzung einen Arm nicht ganz strecken, deshalb ist kleiner für mich besser... Genau wie blackbike___ schrieb habe ich deshalb auch mein Nerve M beim Vorbau gestutzt.



sorry das wusste ich nicht das es da Unterschiede gibt, hätte vorher lesen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canny_8.0 (8. September 2014)

Und ich muss nur noch bis KW46 warten  CF 8.0 XL eletric blue....

Ich freu mich schon so.......

Abholung vereinbart. Ist mein 6. Canyon. Da will ich mir den Laden doch mal anschauen ;-)


----------



## isy007 (8. September 2014)

6. Canyon...
XL...
Schon immer XL oder beim Strive nun eine Nummer größer als üblich?


----------



## canny_8.0 (8. September 2014)

isy007 schrieb:


> 6. Canyon...
> XL...
> Schon immer XL oder beim Strive nun eine Nummer größer als üblich?



Für XL hab ich mich bei 1,89 und SL 92 entschieden. Fahre ein Nerve AM in XL, ein Strive in L und ein Ultimate AL in XL.
Habe lange mit Canyon telefoniert und die haben mich dann von einem XL überzeugt. Und bei Ü40, hat man ja nicht mehr so die verspielte Fahrweise ;-)


----------



## gunznoc (8. September 2014)

Habe mit 1.91 und SL 93 ebenfalls ein XL genommen. 

Is ja ähnlich lang wie das L Race und das Sitzrohr ist mit 49 cm nicht sonderlich lang. Andere Hersteller haben bei XL oft 52 cm. 

Denke, das sollte ganz gut passen. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## dirtyfrank (11. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen, habe mir ein Strive AL 6.0 in Race M bestellt. Nach dn Diskussionen hier im Thread bin ich mit meinen 1,83 Größe und SL92 nicht mehr ganz sicher. Die sattelstütze muss ich wahrscheinlich tauschen. Von der Länge bin ich neulich ein spectral L gefahren und fands angenehm tendenziell n tick zu lang. Das sollte ja in etwa dem Strive Race m entsprechen. Meint ihr, dass ich mit dem Race in M glücklich werde?


----------



## vinnie (11. September 2014)

wie siehts eigentlich mit dem shapeshifter aus?
macht sich da keiner sorgen als betatester missbraucht zu werden?


----------



## canny_8.0 (11. September 2014)

vinnie schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mit dem shapeshifter aus?
> macht sich da keiner sorgen als betatester missbraucht zu werden?


Hi,

um missbraucht zu werden, müsste ich ja grundsätzlich dagegen sein. Ich hab ja freiwillig bestellt ;-)
Die Gefahr, dass "Kinderkrankheiten" auftreten nehm ich in Kauf. Ich will dieses Bike!....


----------



## vinnie (11. September 2014)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> um missbraucht zu werden, müsste ich ja grundsätzlich dagegen sein. Ich hab ja freiwillig bestellt ;-)
> Die Gefahr, dass "Kinderkrankheiten" auftreten nehm ich in Kauf. Ich will dieses Bike!....



ich finde das bike auch zeimlich geil, gerade die geo von der race variante spricht mich sehr an.
hast du bei canyon eig schonmal gefragt was passiert wenn der shapeshifter probleme macht??
könnte man den shapeshifter dann einfach ausbauen und so weiter fahren ??


----------



## Brave-Man (12. September 2014)

vinnie schrieb:


> ich finde das bike auch zeimlich geil, gerade die geo von der race variante spricht mich sehr an.
> hast du bei canyon eig schonmal gefragt was passiert wenn der shapeshifter probleme macht??
> könnte man den shapeshifter dann einfach ausbauen und so weiter fahren ??


Ich denke nicht dass man einfach ohne Shapeshifter fahren kann...aber dein Bedenken bezüglich eventueller Probleme teile ich auch,wobei ich stark davon ausgehe, dass Canyon bezüglich Belastbarkeit/Lebensdauer/Wartungsfreundlichkeit bei dem System alles durchdacht hat und getestet hat. Vielleicht gibt es ja mal so als "Zubehör" eine Standardwippe fürs Strive zukaufen, die ohne Shapeshifter funktioniert.


----------



## Blue729 (12. September 2014)

Brave-Man schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass man einfach ohne Shapeshifter fahren kann...aber dein Bedenken bezüglich eventueller Probleme teile ich auch,wobei ich stark davon ausgehe, dass Canyon bezüglich Belastbarkeit/Lebensdauer/Wartungsfreundlichkeit bei dem System alles durchdacht hat und getestet hat. Vielleicht gibt es ja mal so als "Zubehör" eine Standardwippe fürs Strive zukaufen, die ohne Shapeshifter funktioniert.



Das hab ich über die BOX von meinem damligen 2011er Strive auch gedacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (13. September 2014)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Das hab ich über die BOX von meinem damligen 2011er Strive auch gedacht ...



Was für ne BOX?


----------



## Micha382 (13. September 2014)

270 Grad Box beim alten Strive ;-)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OnoSendai (13. September 2014)

wieso? gabs da viele probs?

hab nur gehört/gelesen dass das bike im gesamten nicht so stimmig ist?


----------



## lpob (13. September 2014)

Hallo in die Runde der Wartenden,
ich setz mich mal dazu, auch wenn meins erst kw 11, also 2015 kommt.

zum Thema ShapeShifter habe ich irgendwo - fragt mich nicht wo^^ -  gelesen, dass der dann wohl in die letze oder die dh-variante bleibt und man so poblemlos weiterfahen kann und sie einen dann ersatz liefern. muss ich noch mal raussuchen wo und was da stand, weil ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber irgenwie wollten die damit die wartezeiten, im falle eines ausfalls, stark verkürzen.


----------



## felixh. (13. September 2014)

naja - das wäre logisch. Die DH Position ist die normale in welche der Dämpfer ohne Druck reinfahren würde. Hört sich daher logisch an...


----------



## lpob (13. September 2014)

hab nochmal schnell gegoogelt und das gefunden: -zwar nicht das was ich mal gelesen habe aber so ähnlich-

"Sollte das System einen Service brauchen, kann man das dieses bei Canyon bestellen, einbauen und erst danach das servicepflichtige System zur Wartung einschicken. Damit gewährleistet Canyon, dass der Kunde währenddessen nie auf sein Bike verzichten muss."
Quelle:
http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9018-canyon-mit-weltneuheit-zu-variabler-geometrie.html


----------



## OnoSendai (14. September 2014)

Ob ses dann auch machen is nochmals was anderes


----------



## OnoSendai (15. September 2014)

Habt ihr vor den Hobel im Bikepark zu bewegen?


----------



## vscope (16. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Habt ihr vor den Hobel im Bikepark zu bewegen?



auf jeden fall

hier ein video vom strive cf im park... ende ansehen...

Bikepark Bischofmais Flow Country KOM-Ride with R…:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwap (16. September 2014)

Das Ende ist FETT!!!


----------



## OnoSendai (16. September 2014)

Ich zitiere von der Canyon HP:

"Diese Kategorie beinhaltet Bikes der Kategorien 1-3. Weiter eignen sie sich für sehr rauhes und teilweise verblocktes Gelände mit stärkeren Gefällen und damit einhergehenden höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Regelmäßige, moderate Sprünge durch geübte Fahrer stellen kein Problem für diese Bikes dar. Ausschließen sollte man jedoch die regelmäßige und dauerhafte Nutzung der Räder auf North-Shore Strecken und in Bike Parks. Diese Räder sollten aufgrund der stärkeren Belastungen nach jeder Fahrt auf mögliche Beschädigungen kontrolliert werden.
Vollgefederte Bikes mit mittlerem Federweg sind typisch für diese Kategorie."

Klingt für mich (leider) nach keiner BP Freigabe... Aber druff geschissen.


----------



## waxtomwax (16. September 2014)

Mal ne Fachfrage: Sollten die ersten Bikes nicht Ende August ausgeliefert werden?  Hat jemand schon ein CF bekommen?


----------



## OnoSendai (16. September 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Mal ne Fachfrage: Sollten die ersten Bikes nicht Ende August ausgeliefert werden?  Hat jemand schon ein CF bekommen?


Wo haste das denn her?


----------



## waxtomwax (16. September 2014)

Aus den Bike-Bravos.


----------



## OnoSendai (16. September 2014)

Achso Moment... ich hab von welchen gelesen die von C die KW39 avisiert bekommen haben. Glaube das war das  8.0er Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (16. September 2014)

Das wäre dann kommende Woche. Bin ich mal gespannt. Ich  bin leider erst in 44 dran.


----------



## OnoSendai (16. September 2014)

Ich auch... 

Suche aktuell nach Pedalen. Wahrscheinlich werdens Acros AFlat Ti.


----------



## Urlaubspirat (17. September 2014)

.


----------



## Urlaubspirat (17. September 2014)

Also wenn ich jetz regular einen M-Rahmen fahre, bestelle ich das Race 7.0 in S, das hab ich richtig verstanden oder? Möchte nur sicher gehen  1,75m - mein Nerve von 2013 ist in M


----------



## OnoSendai (17. September 2014)

Yo das hat die selben Geomaße wie das Regular Modell in M.


----------



## Urlaubspirat (17. September 2014)

Vielen Dank!

Also bezüglich der Shapeshifter-Problematik im Falle eines Defekts/Schadens habe ich gerade mal nachgefragt; die Garantie beträgt 1. nur zwei Jahre, gegenüber den 6 Jahren auf den Rahmen - aber das sollte ja schon bekannt sein - und 2. wurde mir durch den Chat-Support explizit gesagt, dass man keinen Ersatz-Shape-Shifter im Falle eines Defekts/Schadens bekommt. Das Rad muss eingeschickt werden (3-4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit Saison-abhängig). Über die potenziellen Kosten eines Ersatzes konnte mir der Support leider auch keine Auskunft geben.


----------



## OnoSendai (17. September 2014)

Tja, wir müssen uns damit abfinden das wir BETA-Tester sind.
Aber wie kommen die: 
http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/9018-canyon-mit-weltneuheit-zu-variabler-geometrie.html
dann da drauf???

Eine genaue Klärung wäre oberwichtig, wobei ich glaube das Urlaubspirat richtig liegt. So ein Service wird ja idR groß Beworben.


----------



## Vincy (17. September 2014)




----------



## OnoSendai (17. September 2014)

Urlaubspirat schrieb:


> Also bezüglich der Shapeshifter-Problematik im Falle eines Defekts/Schadens habe ich gerade mal nachgefragt; die Garantie beträgt 1. nur zwei Jahre, gegenüber den 6 Jahren auf den Rahmen - aber das sollte ja schon bekannt sein - und 2. wurde mir durch den Chat-Support explizit gesagt, dass man keinen Ersatz-Shape-Shifter im Falle eines Defekts/Schadens bekommt. Das Rad muss eingeschickt werden (3-4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit Saison-abhängig). Über die potenziellen Kosten eines Ersatzes konnte mir der Support leider auch keine Auskunft geben.



Okay, habe mir den Bericht noch mal genauer angeschaut:
"Sollte das System einen *Service *brauchen, kann man das dieses bei Canyon bestellen, einbauen und erst danach das *servicepflichtige *System zur * Wartung *einschicken. Damit gewährleistet Canyon, dass der Kunde währenddessen nie auf sein Bike verzichten muss."

Es geht also um *Service*, nicht Defekte!


----------



## Urlaubspirat (17. September 2014)

Hm, ich zweifle Stark daran ob ichs nicht doch lieber lassen soll. Aber ein weiteres Jahr warten geht nicht und wenn ein anderes Bike gekauft wird, wird das sicherlich ein paar Jährchen gefahren... Meh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinnie (17. September 2014)

Urlaubspirat schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Also bezüglich der Shapeshifter-Problematik im Falle eines Defekts/Schadens habe ich gerade mal nachgefragt; die Garantie beträgt 1. nur zwei Jahre, gegenüber den 6 Jahren auf den Rahmen - aber das sollte ja schon bekannt sein - und 2. wurde mir durch den Chat-Support explizit gesagt, dass man keinen Ersatz-Shape-Shifter im Falle eines Defekts/Schadens bekommt. Das Rad muss eingeschickt werden (3-4 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit Saison-abhängig). Über die potenziellen Kosten eines Ersatzes konnte mir der Support leider auch keine Auskunft geben.


 oh man, und genau das habe ich befürchtet....ich bin über 10 jahre bmx-streets gefahren, und jedesmal wenn ich mir ein "mega neues inovatieves " Produkt gekauft habe, habe ichs nach kurzer Zeit bitter bereut, weils immer kaputt war !! ...und Canyon überzeugt ja nicht gerade durch ihren tollen Service -> und dann so n statemanet zum shapeshifter .....leute ich bin raus, aber jedem betatester wünsch ich viel freude beim testen


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. September 2014)

Hat schon jemand ein Strive CF geliefert bekommen und abgewogen? 
Danke!


----------



## felixh. (17. September 2014)

Wird sicherlich noch 1-2 Wochen dauern - hat ja noch keiner der KW39 sich gemeldet dass er bezahlen musste... Ich tippe auf Auslieferung Ende KW40 oder KW41 für die ersten Bikes...


----------



## vscope (17. September 2014)

Urlaubspirat schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetz regular einen M-Rahmen fahre, bestelle ich das Race 7.0 in S, das hab ich richtig verstanden oder? Möchte nur sicher gehen  1,75m - mein Nerve von 2013 ist in M



race m und m normal ist die gleiche grösse... s race wird vielleicht das sitzrohr zu kurz


----------



## OnoSendai (17. September 2014)

Ich sehs gelassen. Ist ja net das einzige rad das daheim steht...


----------



## grobi59 (18. September 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> race m und m normal ist die gleiche grösse... s race wird vielleicht das sitzrohr zu kurz


Falsch. Normal M hat unter anderem einen viel kürzeren Reach!


----------



## OnoSendai (18. September 2014)

S (RACE) *IST GLEICH* M (REGULAR) *AUSSER *Vorbau

Aber den kann man ja austauschen.....


----------



## grobi59 (18. September 2014)

Richtig, aber er sagt M Race und M normal sind gleich!


----------



## Fire578 (18. September 2014)

Hi,
Ich überlege auch gerade mir ein Strive CF zu bestellen. Ich will auf Grund der Ausstattung auch ein Race. Den Betatester für den Shapeshifter mach ich gerne. Ich denke nach der "langen" Entwicklungszeit ist der ausgereift und viel mehr als an einem Dämpfer kann da imho nicht kaputt gehen.

Jetzt das wichtigste!!!
Welche Größe? Ich bin 1,85m mit 88cm Schrittlänge. Der Canyon Support sagt Race L! Ich hab die Geo mal mit meinen jetzigen Enduro verglichen, da ist das Race M 1cm kürzer und das Race L 1cm länger im vom Reach.

Was meint ihr? Ich würde ja sagen Länge läuft.
Ach so, Einsatzzweck sind Hometrails und ab und zu mal Saalbach, Stromberg, Vinschgau oder so was. Evtl in 2015 auch mal ein Enduro Rennen.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (18. September 2014)

M


----------



## vscope (19. September 2014)

L


----------



## vscope (19. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> S (RACE) *IST GLEICH* M (REGULAR) *AUSSER *Vorbau
> 
> Aber den kann man ja austauschen.....


race s hat 380mm sitzrohr. da muss er mit 1,75 aufpasssen dass das nicht zu kurz wird...


----------



## help (19. September 2014)

Längere Reverb einbauen, wäre ein Möglichkeit.


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. September 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> race s hat 380mm sitzrohr.


Lt. Canyon-Homepage und dem von dir zitierten Screenshot hat Race-S ein 430mm-Sitzrohr.


----------



## Nulle2001 (19. September 2014)

meins soll nächste Woche kommen.

nach einem Anruf hieß es ich soll 2 Wochen mehr einplanen.

ein Kollege hat sich das Whipzone bestellt und hat mittlerweile von 2 Wochen auf 11 Wochen Wartezeit verlängert bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (19. September 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> race s hat 380mm sitzrohr. da muss er mit 1,75 aufpasssen dass das nicht zu kurz wird...



Dude, Du verwechselst SitzROHR mit Sattelstütze und die ist bekanntlich günstig austauschbar.
Die Frames/Geo ist absolut identisch.

Ich bin auch 1,75 und hab mir das Race in S bestellt.

Mein Meta hat z.B. ein 440er SitzROHR mit exakt der selben Reverb verbaut. Den Zentimeter mehr Luft zum rausziehen hab ich noch 10x. ;-)


----------



## OnoSendai (19. September 2014)

Nulle2001 schrieb:


> meins soll nächste Woche kommen.
> 
> nach einem Anruf hieß es ich soll 2 Wochen mehr einplanen.
> 
> ein Kollege hat sich das Whipzone bestellt und hat mittlerweile von 2 Wochen auf 11 Wochen Wartezeit verlängert bekommen!



Ich mutmaße mal das man das nicht unbedingt vergleichen kann.

Das Torque ist ja ein "normaler" Alu-Hobel + anderer Frame = andere Produktionslinie/Hersteller in Taiwan = andere/nicht vergleichbare Lieferzeit.

Aber ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## Nulle2001 (19. September 2014)

Nach einem kurzen Telefonat... Verschoben von KW 39/14 auf KW 1-3 /15...


----------



## OnoSendai (19. September 2014)

Nulle2001 schrieb:


> Nach einem kurzen Telefonat... Verschoben von KW 39/14 auf KW 1-3 /15...



Na toll.... 

Welches Modell? 
Begründung? 
Wann bestellt?
Was war ursprünglich avisiert?

Mehr informationen wären hilfreich....


----------



## vscope (19. September 2014)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Lt. Canyon-Homepage und dem von dir zitierten Screenshot hat Race-S ein 430mm-Sitzrohr.



stimmt 430...


----------



## OnoSendai (19. September 2014)

Fuck.
Meins hat sich auch auf KW 1/15 verschoben.
Geil Canyon.

Strive CF 9.0 Race, Größe S
bestellt am 12.06.
ursprünglich avisiert für KW 44
Begründung gabs keine.

Angeblich soll bis Mittwoch ne Info an die Kunden raus gehen. Und angeblich "kommt man den Kunden auch entgegen".
HAHA ich lach mich schlapp.

Was für ein Masterbrain der Logistik war da am Start um so derbe mit den Lieferterminen daneben zu langen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2014)

Irgendwie angeln verkehrt...wer den Köder (Liefertermin) schluckt muss die Beute (Bike) auch an Land ziehen - ich hatte schon storniert, nachdem die Bestellbestätigung für 5 Wochen nach dem auf der Webseite angegebenen Liefertermin kam. Stetig bewegen sich die Sympathiewerte für Canyon für mich in Richtung des Konkurrenten...


----------



## OnoSendai (19. September 2014)

Die Kasper haben die Termine gewürfelt, glaube ich.

Von echt stinkig. Ich mein das sind 6 Monate ab Bestellung bei mir dann? 
Was geht ab?


----------



## Nulle2001 (19. September 2014)

CANYON STRIVE CF 8.0 Race M
Am Release 12.06.2014 geordert
Avisiert für nächste Woche.
Angabe Grund - keiner

Wenn CANYON gescheite Gründe hat wie Qualitätsmangel oder so, kann ich es verzeihen. Aber es kann nicht sein das ich einer von den ersten bin der das Bike kauft und dann mit Problemen von Lieferantenterminen etc. zu tun habe. Das würde ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## OnoSendai (19. September 2014)

Bin bereit für den shitstorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (19. September 2014)

Bei mir hat es sich auch von KW 46/2014 auf KW 02/2015 verschoben. 

Die nette Dame in der Hotline wusste nichts genaueres, vermutet aber ein Problem mit einer "Hauptkomponente", also Rahmen oder Shapeshifter. 

Genau Infos sollen per Mail in der kommenden Woche erfolgen. 

Gruß
Niklas

Edit: bestellt habe ich ein CF 8.0 in XL


----------



## OnoSendai (19. September 2014)

Grade nochmal genauer nachgefragt.

Angeblich sinds die Zulieferer mit den 2015er parts die schuld sind. Nicht der Rahmen.

Angeblich bekomme ich na. Woche nen Anruf wies weitergeht.

Echt zum kotzen 6 Monate Lieferzeit. 
Ich unterstelle C das im vollen wissen gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Nulle2001 (19. September 2014)

Zumindest sollte man aus den versionen davor gelernt haben und wissen das die Materialprüfung /-Verfügbarkeit wichtig ist. Der alte Strive Rahmen ist CANYON ja auch schon aus den Händen gerissen worden.

Extra Urlaub eingeplant das ich das Bike entgegennehmen kann.... :-(


----------



## OnoSendai (19. September 2014)

Ich glaube das ist Kalkül. So ist man vor allen anderen Händlern am start mit den 15er bikes. Bei yt wars ja das selbe.

Ob man dann liefern kann is zweitrangig.


----------



## G.Heim (19. September 2014)

He Leute entspannt euch.
Das ist ein 2015er Bike. Das Marketing für dieses Bike läuft jetzt schon seit langem. Angefangen mit dem Sack überm Dämpfer. Dann kam 4 Wochen Spannungsaufbau bis zur Enthüllung. Und dann natürlich die sehr optimistische Liefertermingestaltung. Damit werden sicherlich Fremdkäufe geblockt. Das ist zu einem Großteil Kalkül. Womöglich ist aber Canyon auch von einer rießigen Nachfrage überrascht worden. Wie auch immer.
Ich finde es lohnt sich auf dieses Bike zu warten. Die Geometrieveränderung ist genial. Das Bike ist einigermaßen leicht. Die Sattelrohre sind endlich mal -zumindest bei den Race-Modellen- kurz.  Für mich das langersehnte Bike für alles. Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach bestellt, weil teilweise Modelle ausverkauft und dann doch wieder lieferbar waren. Egal, ich lehne mich zurück und freue mich auf das neue Bike im Früjahr 2015.


----------



## G.Heim (19. September 2014)

Nicht einfach ist die Größenauswahl.
Ich wähle ein Bike immer nach Reach und Stack. Bei gegebenen Winkeln und Kettenstreben ergeben sich die anderen Größen gröstenteils.

Denoch tue ich mich diesmal sehr schwer mit der Größenfindung. Bikes mit diesen lange Reachwerten habe ich noch nicht gefahren.
Ich habe deshalb 2 Bikes bestellt. Ein Race M und ein Race L. Eins wird wieder storniert.

Meine Maße 186 92.
Das Race M hat in etwa die Maße meines jetzigen Bikes und ist schon etwas länger als das Torque L , das ich vorher hatte. Also gewohnt und vertraut und eigentlich perfekt passen würde Race M.

Aber:
Tendieren tue ich zum Race L.
Die meisten hier fahren genauso wie ich keine Rennen. Daher ist der lange Rahmen nicht notwendig. Bei schnellen verwinkelten Trails im Vinschgau, ich denke da mal an den Tibettrail, könnte die Länge auch behindern. Anderseits, bei steilen Abfahrten beim Bikebergsteigen ist mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau der lange Rahmen von Vorteil.

Wie haltet Ihr die Größenwahl.
Nehmt ihr eure vertraute Größe, oder probiert Ihr einen Rahmen mit ungewohnt längerem Reach?


----------



## Nulle2001 (20. September 2014)

Du sagst es schon wir fahren keine rennen und sind keine Profis! 
Um so besser denke ich kommst du klar beim Verbessern deiner Fahrfehler (sprich: Hinterrad versetzen; langsames Spitzkehren fahren) 
ich habe blind den M Rahmen bestellt und kann mit Vorbaulänge und lenkerkröpfung noch leicht die Differenz ausgleichen (was Reach angeht) alles andere kommt meinem alten YT Wicked 170 sehr nahe und das war ein geiles Ding was die Geometrie angeht!

Nochmal auf das Thema "warten" zurück. Klar Freu ich mich wahnsinnig auf die Schüssel! Und die Videos die von CANYON veröffentlicht werden machen Hunger! Aber einen Liefertermin von heute auf plus 14 Wochen? Das gehört sich nicht! Jetzt vielleicht ein schlechter Vergleich, aber das ist So als ob dich das große goldene M dich bittet morgen dein Essen abzuholen! Obwohl du weißt das du jetzt dran bist!

Starte ich halt erst 2015 in die Saison mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## amb (20. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

kurz vorweg: Auch ich fände es etwas bitter/enttäuschend, wenn der Liefertemin sich um 14 Wochen (3.5 Monate) nach hinten verschiebt. Zwar hat Canyon die Lieferzeiten mit einem * versehen, aber schön ist es nicht.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es bei Canyon kein bewusstes Kalkül war die Lieferzeiten so dermaßen falsch anzugeben, um Kunden zu "binden", sondern dass tatsächlich ein Lieferant Probleme hat. Ansonsten wäre das ein absolutes no-go.

Ich glaube Canyon ist auch ziemlich überfordert mit der Masse an Kunden. Das sieht einmal an der Servicedauer bei In-Haus arbeiten und bei der Hotline, wo es Glück ist einen kompetenten Mitarbeiter zu erwischen. Als ich vor ein paar Wochen innerhalb der Woche bei Canyon war, musste ich auch über eine Stunde auf ne Beratung warten. Die sind momentan einfach gefragt und haben ein gutes P/L Verhältnis sowie stimmige Bikes. Leider geht das auf Kosten des Services. Ich bin da ein wenig altmodisch, aber für mich gilt noch immer der Grundsatz: "Der Kunde ist König". Klar es ist ein Versenderbike und man muss selber Schrauben können, bla bla... Dafür brauche ich aber erstmal ne Beratung zum Kauf des Bikes und dann das Bike in der Hand.

Woher wisst Ihr, dass euere Räder Verspätung haben? Habt ihr Canyon angerufen oder sie euch?

Falls sich meins (CF 8) auch so verzögern sollte, wird es doch nen anderes Rad. So lange kann ich nicht ohne Rad bleiben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nulle2001 (20. September 2014)

Habe angerufen - und die selbe Auskunft bekommen wie die Kameraden hier!
- Nächste Woche kommt ne Email 
-wir werden uns entschuldigen 
- alles dafür tun asap liefern zu können
- dem Kunden was bieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (20. September 2014)

Yo anrufen. 
Kompensation is aber ein Witz. Die Rede war von: stickeralbum, Sonnenbrille (made in China?), etc.
So 2,50 € Quatsch. 

Hätte lieber das rad.


----------



## Micha382 (20. September 2014)

Also wenn Canyon ne Sonnenbrille dazugibt war es bisher immer eine Oakley, du ziehst das gerade ins lächerliche...


----------



## OnoSendai (20. September 2014)

Glaub du verdrehst da was?

Ich will keine Oakley sondern das rad.

Ich halte es nicht für lächerlich pissed zu sein bei 6,5 statt 4,5 Monaten Lieferzeit.


----------



## Micha382 (20. September 2014)

Dir steht es noch immer frei das Rad zu stornieren und bei einem anderen Hersteller zu kaufen.
Die letzten Jahre war es immer so dass aufgrund der Nachfrage und/oder Schwierigkeiten bei den Zulieferern die Lieferzeiten nach oben geschossen sind - that's life...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nulle2001 (20. September 2014)

Aber wenn ich ein geplantes Lieferdatum oder einen Lieferzeitraum. Kann ich wie schon gesagt auf drei vier Wochen nochmal warten. 
Bei meinem Kollegen mit dem Torque, haben Sie ein E-Book Reader, eine Oakley und noch eine Kleinigkeit dazugeschenkt. Er hat 1800€ bezahlt,metzgt kostete nur noch 1700€. Aber aus Kulanz hat CANYON. Den günstigeren Preis gegeben.


----------



## OnoSendai (20. September 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Dir steht es noch immer frei das Rad zu stornieren und bei einem anderen Hersteller zu kaufen.
> Die letzten Jahre war es immer so dass aufgrund der Nachfrage und/oder Schwierigkeiten bei den Zulieferern die Lieferzeiten nach oben geschossen sind - that's life...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Was ist das für ein Schwachsinn bitte? Bist du vom Canyon "support"? Die haben das selbe gesagt.

Es geht hier um falsche infos / Angaben seitens canyon. Ich hab mir hier nix zu schulden kommen lassen , sondern die also komm hier net mit dieser Beschwichtigungsrhetorik an. Die ist total unangebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (20. September 2014)

Bin ich nicht aber du machst hier ein Fass auf...
Da muss nichtmal Canyon was dazu können wenn vielleicht SRAM nicht wie zugesagt den Antrieb liefern kann oder Fox die Federgabel nicht oder was auch immer.
Das kann dir bei jeder anderen Marke auch passieren und wenn die Zulieferer in Verzug geraten kann der Hersteller nicht mal unbedingt was dafür.
Es ist mir auch klar dass man sich auf das Rad freut, aber von einer Verschiebung geht die Welt garantiert nicht unter und Hauptsache das Ding ist zur nächsten Saison da ;-)


----------



## Nulle2001 (20. September 2014)

Könnte aber schon nächste Woche sein.... Und dann hätte ich noch bis zur nächsten Saison eine schöne Zeit!


----------



## Micha382 (20. September 2014)

Dann muss halt das alte Bike herhalten auch wenns nicht schön ist...
Deshalb bin ich damals zu Canyon gefahren und habe mich vor Ort umentschieden und ein anderes Bike als Bike to go mitgenommen.


----------



## OnoSendai (20. September 2014)

Ja das ist mir schon klar. Aber die wissen ja nicht seit vorgestern das sie das rad launchen. Liefertermine muss man vorher fixieren, bevor!!! Man das dementsprechend seinen Kunden bestätigt. Thats all.


----------



## Nulle2001 (21. September 2014)

Um für mich persönlich das Thema abzuschließen:
Man wählt ein Bike aus, vergleicht es mit anderen auch von der Konkurrenz. Dann hast du eins gefunden welches zwar bisschen teurer ist aber der Liefertermin ist 6 Wochen früher als das der Konkurrenz. Dann bestellst du dir das Bike, du verliebst dich in das, stalkst es im Internet. Jedes Bild wird geliked. Dann ist die besagte Kalenderwochen vor der Tür und dann sollst / musst du noch mal 14 Wochen warten.? 

Was ist mit den Leuten die heute bestellen? Müssen die dann ein ganzes Jahr warten und bekommen es nach dem die 2016'er Modelle vorgestellt wurden?

Das wars von mir zu diesem Thema. Ich geh mich jetzt einschließen und mach erst wieder auf wenn der DHLBote an der Tür klingelt


----------



## OnoSendai (22. September 2014)

Nulle2001 schrieb:


> Das wars von mir zu diesem Thema. Ich geh mich jetzt einschließen und mach erst wieder auf wenn der DHLBote an der Tür klingelt



Schließ mich an.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (22. September 2014)

bei den Lieferzeiten schau ich mir doch lieber nochmal das FANES genauer an!


----------



## potzblitzer (22. September 2014)

Hatte auch das neue Strive auf meiner Liste, als es im Juli vorgestellt wurde. Aber mittlerweile auch woanders gekauft. Erst heiß machen und dann halbes Jahr nicht liefern können...seltsames Marketing


----------



## OnoSendai (22. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> . Erst heiß machen und dann halbes Jahr nicht liefern können...seltsames Marketing



Der volle Knieschuß, wenn Du mich fragst...


----------



## amb (22. September 2014)

Hey,

ich kann alle echt verstehen, die ein wenig sauer/enttauscht sind, dass sie jetzt länger (lange) warten müssen. Aber Canyon hat nie von einem garantierten Lieferdatum gesprochen. Sowas muss einem immer bei einer Bestellung bewusst sein. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem, da Canyon die sonst voraussichtlichen Liefertermine (fast) immer halten konnte.

Man muss sich aber auch im klaren sein, dass Canyon kein "kleiner Laden" ist. Die kalkulieren ihre Räder knallhart und da geht es um jeden Cent, ähnlich wie in anderen Industriezweigen. Warum sonst sind bei vielen Rädern z.b. keine "lupenreinen" XT-Austattungen verbaut, nicht aus Perfomancegründen, sondern aus Kostengründen.
Und man kann sich auch sicher sein, dass Canyon sich von dem entsprechenden Zulieferer, der für die Verzögerung verantwortlich ist, eine entsprechende Konventionalstrafe zahlen lässt. Denn die entsprechenden Kundenentschädigungen und -ausfälle kommen bestimmt nicht aus eigener Tasche. Keine wirtschaftlich arbeitende Firma gibt freiwillig Geld aus.

Wie heisst es so schön: "Sch... fliest von oben nach unten". Und wenn man ganz oben den Kunden sieht und der bei Canyon Druck macht, storniert, etc. weil sein Rad viel zu spät kommt, dann wird Canyon das 1:1 nach unten an die Zulieferer durchschleifen...

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich kann euren Ärger ein Stück weit nachvollziehen. Ich bin auch ohne Rad, aber mir war bewusst, dass ich ggf. bis März 2015 waren muss. Aber es ist nur ein Fahrrad. Im Prinzip habt ihr ein "Luxusproblem" das ein Großteil anderer Leute gerne hätte.

Warten wir erstmal die offiziellen eMails ab.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (22. September 2014)

hier stand quatsch


----------



## Nulle2001 (22. September 2014)

amb schrieb:


> Hey,
> Aber Canyon hat nie von einem garantierten Lieferdatum gesprochen. Sowas muss einem immer bei einer Bestellung bewusst sein. Ärgerlich ist es trotzdem, da Canyon die sonst voraussichtlichen Liefertermine (fast) immer halten konnte.



Aber Sie reden von einem geplanten Lieferzeitpunkt. Und ich habe damit auch geplant. Meine Alte Möhre zum verkauf freigegeben weil ich auf das Geld vom Verkauf angewiesen bin und jetzt stehe ich UNGEPLANT ohne Bike da!

aber jetzt bin ich Still


----------



## potzblitzer (22. September 2014)

amb schrieb:


> Aber Canyon hat nie von einem garantierten Lieferdatum gesprochen. Sowas muss einem immer bei einer Bestellung bewusst sein.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich kann euren Ärger ein Stück weit nachvollziehen. Ich bin auch ohne Rad, aber mir war bewusst, dass ich ggf. bis März 2015 waren muss. Aber es ist nur ein Fahrrad. Im Prinzip habt ihr ein "Luxusproblem" das ein Großteil anderer Leute gerne hätte.



Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht  Und da ich schon mal ein Canyon hatte und das schon geahnt habe, habe ich einfach von einer Bestellung abgesehen und mir ein anderes hübsches Bike geholt. Lieber den Hund vorm Haus als die Katze im Sack


----------



## OnoSendai (22. September 2014)

Was gab’s denn schönes stattdessen?

Bin immer für Anregungen offen. ;-)


----------



## amb (22. September 2014)

Die 10 Year-Litevilles sind momentan auch für einen sehr guten Kurs zu haben...
Zwar kein CFK Rahmen, aber trotzdem verdammt leicht und steif. Aber etwas teurer.

Ansonsten Radon Slide Carbon X01 ist preislich auch sehr attraktiv. Design ist leider nicht so schön und die neue Radon Homepage macht das suchen auch sehr, sehr umständlich...

Sind natürlich alles Bikes ohne Shapeshifter... Und der ist für mich einer der Kaufgründe für das Strive...


----------



## potzblitzer (22. September 2014)

Ein Devinci Troy Carbon. Vorherige Probefahrt aufm Trail, custom Aufbau nach meinen Vorstellungen und netter und kompetenter Service vom Direkt-Händler. Achja, pünktlich kommts auch. Preis auch nicht mehr als ein Strive CF Team 
Größtes Plus war hier wirklich die ausgiebige Probefahrt. Man fühlt sich einfach besser, wenn man sein Geld in was investiert, das nicht völlig fremd ist und wovon man weiß, dass es gut funktioniert


----------



## canny_8.0 (22. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

- Ebola breitet sich aus. Menschen sterben....
- IS enthauptet Menschen vor laufender Kamera....
- Ukraine spitzt sich zu... Der Krieg ist fast vor der Haustür...
- 18 jähriger fährt mit Auto in eine Gruppe Schüler...
usw. usw.
HEULT LEISE... Echt...

Ich freu mich auch nicht über die Terminverschiebung.... Aber "Murphys law"...

Entspannt euch... Lehnt euch zurück und denkt über die wirklich "schlimmen" Dinge auf der Welt nach....


----------



## OnoSendai (22. September 2014)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> - Ebola breitet sich aus. Menschen sterben....
> - IS enthauptet Menschen vor laufender Kamera....
> ...



1. Für solche Themen gibts sicher extra Threads. 

2. Das hier ist der Strive-Thread, also geh mal jemand anders belehren. 

3.  Kommst Du zu spät. Wir hatten bereits beschlossen uns wieder einzukriegen. 

4. Du hast vergessen die Nazikeule zu schwingen. Die sind obligatorisch in Deutschland mit aufzuführen.

________________________________________

Ey Leute... 6 Monate Lieferzeit bei beworbenen 3 ist einfach zu lang. Jeder kann sich da drüber berechtigt beschweren. 
Was soll immer der Quatsch  das die Canyon -Kunden nen Fehler begangen hätten?
Kommt mal wieder klar hier.


----------



## canny_8.0 (22. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> 1. Für solche Themen gibts sicher extra Threads.
> 
> 2. Das hier ist der Strive-Thread, also geh mal jemand anders belehren.
> 
> ...



Ganz Kluger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychotic (22. September 2014)

Erst die große Marketingwelle machen und Bestellungen annehmen und dann nicht liefern.
Mein Liefertermin sollte diese Woche sein und es gab bisher keinen Mucks von Canyon.
Nach dem ich endlich bei der Hotline durchkam, musste die freundliche Dame mir offensichtlich peinlich berührt folgendes gestehen:

- Canyon hat vergessen mich zu informieren
- Neuer Liefertermin um fast 4 Monate verschoben...ja richtig Anfang Januar.
Für ein paar Wochen habe ich ja noch Verständnis, aber 4 Monate???

Sorry, aber das geht gar nicht und ist auch nicht zu entschuldigen wegen Zulieferer o.ä. bla bla 
Hier stimmt etwas nicht! Gibt es vielleicht Probleme in der Qualitätskontrolle 

Mal gespannt was noch alles so ans Tageslicht kommt..

Tolle Leistung Canyon


----------



## OnoSendai (22. September 2014)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Ganz Kluger....



Das sagst Du, der andere Leute belehren will? Lach mich schlapp.
Jetzt lass mas aber gut sein, ja?


----------



## G.Heim (23. September 2014)

Schade.
Canyon baut die besten Bikes und hat die dümmsten Kunden.
Ich gehe mal raus aus diesem Wartezimmer und warte drausen.
Eine schöne Diskussion über das neue Strive wäre zwar schön gewesen, ist aber bei dieser jämmerlichen Terminheulerei nicht möglich.


----------



## potzblitzer (23. September 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Eine schöne Diskussion über das neue Strive wäre zwar schön gewesen, ist aber bei dieser jämmerlichen Terminheulerei nicht möglich.



Fände ich auch gut, aber worüber willst du denn disktuieren, wenn auch die nächsten Monate niemand dieses Fahrrad fahren wird


----------



## OnoSendai (23. September 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Schade.
> Canyon baut die besten Bikes und hat die dümmsten Kunden.


Da zählst Du Dich dann auch dazu nehme ich an?



G.Heim schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal raus aus diesem Wartezimmer und warte drausen.



Nicht das wir alle auf Dich gewartet hätten. No Problem also.


----------



## mohlo (23. September 2014)

Back to Topic: Ich habe gestern das Strive Race (AL) in M bestellt. Mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm bei 182cm Körpergröße müsste es passen. Bislang bin ich das Nerve AM (2011er) in L mit kurzen Vorbau gefahren. Was meint Ihr - wird es passen? Ich werde das Bike aber in jedem Fall noch im Okt./Nov. probefahren.

*Nerve AM (L)* | *Strive Race (M)
Lenkwinkel *65,8 | 66
*Sitzwinkel* 72,5 | 73,5
*Sitzrohr* 499 | 430
*Oberrohr* 612 | 629
*Steuerrohr* 139 | 125
*Radstand* 1135 | 1188
*Tretlagerhöhe* 334 | 340
*Vorbaulänge* 40 | 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (23. September 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr - wird es passen?



Das passt von der Theorie her genau richtig für Dich - keine Sorge.



mohlo schrieb:


> Ich werde das Bike aber in jedem Fall noch im Okt./Nov. probefahren.



Wo denn? Gibts da schon Termine? Oder fährst Du nach Koblenz?

Weiter vorne im Thread steht was davon das ein Kollege da war, jedoch kein Strive zum testen zur Verfügung stand - lediglich ein Ausstellungsstück.


----------



## canny_8.0 (23. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Da zählst Du Dich dann auch dazu nehme ich an?
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht das wir alle auf Dich gewartet hätten. No Problem also.



 Immer noch ein ganz Kluger  Semesterferien? Langeweile?


Habe jetzt eine offizielle Mitteilung von Canyon bekommen:

Wir bedauern Ihnen mitteilen zu dürfen, dass wir tatsächlich den originären Versandtermin nicht einhalten werden. Da es sich um ein 2015er Modell handelt und die Komponenten zu diesem Modell nicht früher verfügbar sind, ist nach aktueller Prüfung der voraussichtlich geplante Versandtermin im Januar 2015.

Wir möchten uns ausdrücklich für die Verzögerung entschuldigen und bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

Avisierter Termin war KW46...

Shit happens...  Gottseidank hab ich mein "altes" Strive noch nicht verkauft


----------



## mohlo (23. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Wo denn? Gibts da schon Termine? Oder fährst Du nach Koblenz?
> Weiter vorne im Thread steht was davon das ein Kollege da war, jedoch kein Strive zum testen zur Verfügung stand - lediglich ein Ausstellungsstück.


 
Laut Chat mit dem Support (Gestern) soll das Strive AL ab Mitte November als Testbike in Koblenz zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## OnoSendai (23. September 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Laut Chat mit dem Support (Gestern) soll das Strive AL ab Mitte November als Testbike in Koblenz zur Verfügung stehen.



Das ist ne top Info. Zum draufsetzen und ausprobieren wie's sich anführt genügt das. 







canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Immer noch ein ganz Kluger  Semesterferien? Langeweile?



Nein, aber ich lasse mich nicht unkommentiert bevormunden (von Dir) oder dumm nennen (von G.Heim), weil ich mich über zu lange Lieferzeiten (6+ Monate) echauffiere.

So und jetzt lass' doch mal gut sein, fahr Dein altes Strive noch fröhlich ein halbes Jahr lang und unterhalt Dich über wichtige Dinge in anderen Threads mit nicht ganz so klugen Leuten.


----------



## mohlo (23. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das ist ne top Info. Zum draufsetzen und ausprobieren wie's sich anführt genügt das.



Hier noch der Chatverlauf...


----------



## canny_8.0 (23. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das ist ne top Info. Zum draufsetzen und ausprobieren wie's sich anführt genügt das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich lasse mir nicht so gerne vorschreiben, dass ich mich woanders aufhalten soll..... Hier hat keiner versucht zu bevormunden, aber wird wohl Deine "Art" sein alles kommentieren zu müssen... Und das auf einer sehr unfreundlichen Weise...Darüber "echauffiere" ich mich.....


----------



## mohlo (23. September 2014)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Und ich lasse mir nicht so gerne vorschreiben, dass ich mich woanders aufhalten soll..... Hier hat keiner versucht zu bevormunden, aber wird wohl Deine "Art" sein alles kommentieren zu müssen... Und das auf einer sehr unfreundlichen Weise...Darüber "echauffiere" ich mich.....


Könnt Ihr beiden bitte Euren persönlichen Zwist per PM ausdiskutieren.


----------



## OnoSendai (23. September 2014)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Und ich lasse mir nicht so gerne vorschreiben, dass ich mich woanders aufhalten soll.....



Na, jetzt weißte mal wie das ist? Nicht so geil, wa? 



canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Hier hat keiner versucht zu bevormunden, aber wird wohl Deine "Art" sein alles kommentieren zu müssen... Und das auf einer sehr unfreundlichen Weise...Darüber "echauffiere" ich mich.....



Ja, natürlich werde ich unfreundlich wenn mir jemand den Mund verbietet.
Schließlich will ich hier über das Strive/Lieferzeiten diskutieren und nicht über IS und Schüler die in Menschenmengen fahren?
*
Aber: Jetzt lass doch mal gut sein. Du hast offenbar eine andere Auffassung wie ein Internetforum funktioniert als ich und ich würde auch gerne lieber über’s Strive schreiben als andauernd mit Dir.*


----------



## mohlo (23. September 2014)

Der Canyon SupportChat ist eine sehr guter Alternative zur Telefonwarteschleife...

_*Support:* Wie kann ich Dir helfen? 
*Ich:* Können Sie mir sagen, ob man den Unterbauschutz und den Kettenstrebenschutz für das Strive CF/AL später einzeln kaufen kann. Wenn ja, was werden die beiden Anbauteile voraussichtlich kosten? 
*Support:* Hallo, einen kurzen Moment ich schau das für Dich nach. 
Hallo, leider haben wir darüber noch keine Informationen vorliegen._​


----------



## mohlo (23. September 2014)

Hier nun die korrekten Daten. Lediglich zur Überstandshöhe vom Strive Race konnte ich keine Angaben finden.

*Nerve AM (L)* | *Strive Race (M)
Lenkwinkel *68 | 66 (+1,5)
*Sitzwinkel* 72,0 | 73,5 (+1,5)
*Sitzrohr* 500 | 430
*Oberrohr* 612 | 629
*Steuerrohr* 140 | 125
*Radstand* 1137 | 1188
*Tretlagerhöhe* 334 | 340 (+10)
*Überstandshöhe* 787 | ???
*Kettenstrebe* 433 | 425
*Lenkerbreite* 685 | 780
*Vorbaulänge* 50 | 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (24. September 2014)

Hat schon jemand eine offizielle Mitteilung per Mail oder andersartig über die Verschiebung / Nichteinhaltung des Liefertermins bekommen? Sollte doch erfolgen?!

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## waxtomwax (24. September 2014)

Sind eigentlich nur die Race betroffen? Beim CF8  zum Beispiel steht auf der Canyon-Homepage Ende Dezember, wenn man jetzt bestellt.


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. September 2014)

psychotic schrieb:


> Für ein paar Wochen habe ich ja noch Verständnis, aber 4 Monate???


 
Ich möchte mal folgende Gedanken in den Raum werfen:

1. Hat ein Zulieferer Lieferschwierigkeiten sollten das mehr wie nur Canyon betreffen. Weiß das wer? Ist bei SRAM ne Fabrik abgebrannt? Hat Shimano schlechtes Essen in der Kantine ausgegeben und die Arbeiter streiken nun 4 Monate?

2. Nehmen wir einmal an, es gibt tatsächlich Lieferschwierigkeiten. Ich kann mir ganz ganz arg schlecht vorstellen, dass ein Supplier hier dann Verzögerungen von 4 Monaten auffruft, nachdem er den Contract mit Mengen und Preisen unterschrieben und seriös an seiner Lieferkette geprüft hat.

3. Warum nennt Canyon nicht Ross und Reiter? Hat jemand nachgehakt, welche Komponenten nun nicht lieferbar sind? Warum sollte Canyon diesen Lieferanten nicht nennen? Bei dem Imageschaden für ein Ausschweigen...für mich ein weiteres Indiz, dass Canyon entweder der Kundenfänger von Hameln ist oder eine Vereinbarung unterschrieben hat, dass im Falle einer Nichteinhaltung der Lieferverpflichtungen keine Kommunikation zum Endkunden geschehen darf. Dann allerdings hat Canyon so ziemlich die miesesten strategischen Einkäufer, die man sich vorstellen kann.

4. Die Informationspolitik der Kunden und deren Inhalt wirkt auf mich wie auf gelbe Klebezettelchen ausgedruckt und an die Bildschirme der Servicehotline gehängt. Ein Blablablub Firlefanz ohne jede Aussage zu einer nachvollziehbaren Ursache und Maßnahmen diese verlässlich zu beheben.

Für mich ist das im wesentlich eine Kombination aus schlechtem Marketing (weil erzeugt Kundenenttäuschung) und überfordertem Produkt-/Programmmanagement.

Ist halt doch ne ziemlich provinzielle Bude in Koblenz...


----------



## mohlo (25. September 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal folgende Gedanken in den Raum werfen:
> 
> 1. Hat ein Zulieferer Lieferschwierigkeiten sollten das mehr wie nur Canyon betreffen. Weiß das wer? Ist bei SRAM ne Fabrik abgebrannt? Hat Shimano schlechtes Essen in der Kantine ausgegeben und die Arbeiter streiken nun 4 Monate?
> 
> ...


 
Das war, ist und wird wohl immer so sein. Ich habe bereits zweimal ein Bike abbestellt, da der avisierte Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden konnte. Ich tippe mal darauf, dass Canyon in den letzten fünf Jahren zu schnell gewachsen ist: Zu viele Kunden, zu viele Bestellungen und zu wenig Personal.

Dies bestätigt sich auch weitestgehend, wenn man sich einzelne Zahlen aus dem öffentlichen Bundesanzeiger anschaut:

*Lagebericht für das Geschäftsjahr 2011/12*

*Gesamtwirtschaftliche Lage*
Canyon hat im Geschäftsjahr 2012 seinen Wachstumskurs fortgesetzt. Überdurchschnittliches Wachstum kam dabei erneut aus den europäischen Auslandsmärkten. Eine Auswirkung der europäischen Schuldenkrise, im Sinne einer Kaufzurückhaltung, war im Jahr 2012 nur moderat und in ausgewählten südeuropäischen Ländern zu beobachten. Dem Management der Gesellschaft liegen keine Informationen vor, dass sich das regionale bzw. das Branchenwachstum (hochwertige Sportgüterindustrie) in 2013 abschwächen wird.

*Auftragslage*
Der Verkaufsstart zu Beginn des Geschäftsjahres 2012 war überaus erfolgreich und übertraf die geplanten Umsätze insbesondere in den ersten Monaten. Eine gute Lieferfähigkeit und sehr gutes Wetter im Herbst 2011 haben diese Abverkäufe begünstigt. In den Monaten Juni und Juli blieben die tatsächlichen Umsätze dann leicht hinter den Erwartungen zurück. Durch Abverkaufsaktionen, die an die sportlichen Großereignisse des Jahres (Tour de France, Olympia) angelehnt waren, konnte eine erfolgreiche Wende eingeleitet werden. Auch ein vorzeitiger Start des „Canyon Sparbuchs“ (jährlicher Schlussverkauf) hat zu einer deutlichen Steigerung der Auftragslage in den Monaten August und September geführt.

*Entwicklung Umsatz*
2008 - 2009 - 2010 - 2011- 2012
31.260 T€ - 38.634 T€ - 44.857 T€ - 59.679 T€ - 69.859 T€

*Gesamtzahl aller Mitarbeiter*
30.09.2009 - 30.09.2010 - 30.09.2011 -30.09.2012
174 - 193 - 255 - 299

*Jahresüberschuss*
2011 - 2012
2.611.000 - 3.641.863

Von „Provinzbude“ würde ich allerdings nicht sprechen. Ich durfte vor Jahren mal an einer „Werksführung“ in Koblenz teilnehmen und hinter die Kulissen schauen. Sehr professionell und gut organisiert. Das einzige was ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung bemängeln muss, ist teilweise der Service am Telefon - insbesondere bei Reklamationen. Da ist definitiv noch „Luft nach oben“ für Qualitätsverbesserungen.


----------



## gunznoc (25. September 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich nur die Race betroffen? Beim CF8  zum Beispiel steht auf der Canyon-Homepage Ende Dezember, wenn man jetzt bestellt.



Moin

Hatte letzte Woche angerufen, mein 8.0 in XL soll auch erst in KW 2 kommen. Ursprünglich würde KW 46 mitgeteilt. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## OnoSendai (25. September 2014)

@mohlo 
Danke für den konstruktiven Beitrag.

Wie gesagt: ich halte das dennoch für Geschäftsmodell. 
Frühe Verfügbarkeit aufrufen um Bestellungen bei der Konkurrenz zu verhindern, dann aber trotzdem erst spät liefern können.
Die Quote der Leute die stornieren ist entsprechend (ein)kalkuliert.

Alles BWL.


----------



## canny_8.0 (25. September 2014)

Hi,

von Provinzbude würde ich auch nicht sprechen. Was mich nur ungemein ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass die Verzögerung erst auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt wird. Lieferverzögerungen kann es immer geben, eine Stellungnahme wäre das mindeste.... Ein zugehen auf die Kunden.
Dieses Forum wird ja auch von "Canyon" moderiert, warum hat sich noch keiner dazu gemeldet? Oder habe ich da was verpasst?

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf das Rad ;-)


----------



## OnoSendai (25. September 2014)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Was mich nur ungemein ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass die Verzögerung erst auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt wird. Lieferverzögerungen kann es immer geben, eine Stellungnahme wäre das mindeste.... Ein zugehen auf die Kunden.



Das ist GENAU das warum ich mich weiter vorne so aufgepumpt habe.
Gut das wir uns da verstehen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. September 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Von „Provinzbude“ würde ich allerdings nicht sprechen. Ich durfte vor Jahren mal an einer „Werksführung“ in Koblenz teilnehmen und hinter die Kulissen schauen. Sehr professionell und gut organisiert. Das einzige was ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung bemängeln muss, ist teilweise der Service am Telefon - insbesondere bei Reklamationen. Da ist definitiv noch „Luft nach oben“ für Qualitätsverbesserungen.


 
Hi Mohlo,

man kann den Grad der Organisiertheit nicht an Hand von in Augenschein nehmen und den Worten des Werksführers beurteilen!  Was erwartest Du denn außer dem guten altem Marketingprinzip "Milchschaumschlägerei" (So lange in etwas Luft pumpen, bis das Volumen auf das Vielfache angestiegen ist ohne die substanzgebende Masse verändert zu haben )?

Auch eine Provinzbude kann wachsen...denn auch der kleinste Bauer fährt eine größere Ernte ein, wenn er seiner Magd das Pflügen beibringt. 

Ich denke:

1. Canyon baut technisch innovative und bezahlbare Bikes...
2. Canyon wächst nicht ohne Grund spürbar
3. das Canyon-Management ist schlicht und ergreifend überfordert mit den, aus dem Wachstum resultierenden Aufgabenveränderungen und Proffesionalisierungsbedarfen


Vielleicht noch eine kleiner gedanklicher Input für die Canyon-Moderatoren auf Seerohrtiefe. Ein schlauer Mensch sagte einmal:
"Everyone rises to its incompetencies" oder übersetzt...räumt Canyon (die vom Kunden wahrgenommenen) Inkompetenzen nicht aus, wird es an eine Grenze kommen, die ein weiteres Wachstum (als Garant für weitere Investitionen ind Innovationen) verhindert.

beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (25. September 2014)

Aktueller LT beim 9.0 Race in der Team Color KW 18 - das ist Ende April/Anfang Mai und damit bald ein ganzes Jahr nach Ankündigung des Bikes. Also mal ehrlich, wenn das geliefert wird ist es ja schon wieder veraltet 

Das liegt nie und nimmer an Zulieferern bei den Komponenten, die haben wohl eher Schwierigkeiten bei den Rahmen.


----------



## OnoSendai (25. September 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Aktueller LT beim 9.0 Race in der Team Color KW 18 - das ist Ende April/Anfang Mai und damit bald ein ganzes Jahr nach Ankündigung des Bikes.



Das ist echt ein Witz!
Das sind bei jetziger Bestellung fast 8 (ACHT!) Monate Lieferzeit für das Rad.

________________


Ich habe übrigens bis dato auch noch keinen pieps von C gehört, das mein Rad sich so krass in der Lieferzeit verschoben hat.
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Gibt ja glücklicherweise genug andere Hersteller/Händler die mein Geld wollen.


----------



## Vincy (25. September 2014)

Bei den Strive CF Rahmensets ist auch erst LT Mitte April 2015
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3527
Vielleicht mußten da am Rahmen kurzfristig Änderungen vorgenommen werden, das würde die lange Verzögerung erklären.


----------



## OnoSendai (25. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Vielleicht mußten da am Rahmen kurzfristig Änderungen vorgenommen werden, das würde die lange Verzögerung erklären.



Das wäre der schlechteste anzunehmende Fall und zumindest mich zu nem Storno veranlassen.
Dass das Ding nicht "durchengineered" ist beim Release ginge gar nicht.


----------



## Vincy (25. September 2014)

Beim Strive CF 8.0 ist aber der voraussichtliche LT viel früher, Mitte Januar 2015.
Das würde aber eher gegen irgendwelche Probleme bei dem Rahmen sprechen. 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3510

Irgendwelche Veränderungen zu Beginn der Produktion sind bei einem neuem Produkt nicht ungewöhnlich. Sei es fertigungstechnisch oder auch konstruktionstechnisch.
Bei dem LT der Rahmensets kann es aber auch daran liegen, das die Komplettbikes vorrangig sind und nur ein gewisses Kontingent zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. September 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim Strive CF 8.0 ist aber der voraussichtliche LT viel früher, Mitte Januar 2015.
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3510


 
da sind die Termine wahrscheinlich noch nicht aktualisiert...Salamitaktik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (26. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens bis dato auch noch keinen pieps von C gehört, das mein Rad sich so krass in der Lieferzeit verschoben hat.
> Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.



Exakt. Die mangelnde Kommunikationen bei solchen Aktionen ist das Nervige. 
Eine vernünftige und ehrliche Begründung und man ist schonmal ein ganzes Stück weiter. 

Mit Mitte Januar kann ich leben. Hab ja noch ein Hardtail für meine Hausstrecke. 
Aber sollte es sich nochmals verschieben...

Gruß 
Niklas


----------



## Sylver46 (26. September 2014)

Habe gestern per Mail angefragt und heute eine Antwort bekommen. Laut Canyon soll sich der Liefertermin meines Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Team von KW52 auf die KW2 verschieben, Gründe werden bislang keine angegeben, allerdings kann ich die 3 Wochen auch noch warten. Schade nur, dass jedes Jahr so etwas passiert. letztes Jahr wurde mir das Rad in der Lieferungswoche Stoniert (habe vorher 4 Monate gewartet) dieses Jahr wird der Termin mal wieder nicht gehalten... echt arme Leistung...


----------



## OnoSendai (26. September 2014)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> letztes Jahr wurde mir das Rad in der Lieferungswoche Stoniert (habe vorher 4 Monate gewartet)



Echt? Warum das denn??? Grund???


----------



## Sylver46 (26. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Echt? Warum das denn??? Grund???



Haben damals einfach mehr Bestellungen angenommen, als Räder vorhanden waren. Warum ausgerechnet ich dann keins bekommen habe, war nach Aussage des Hotline Mitarbeiters "Zufall"


----------



## OnoSendai (26. September 2014)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Haben damals einfach mehr Bestellungen angenommen, als Räder vorhanden waren. Warum ausgerechnet ich dann keins bekommen habe, war nach Aussage des Hotline Mitarbeiters "Zufall"



Wow das ist ja mal der Hammer. 
Hattest Du dann relativ spät bestellt?


----------



## Sylver46 (26. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Wow das ist ja mal der Hammer.
> Hattest Du dann relativ spät bestellt?


Nein eigentlich nicht, ich hatte mir nur nachträglich noch einen Bikestand dazu bestellt, das hat das Canyon System wohl völlig aus dem Konzept gebracht.


----------



## waxtomwax (26. September 2014)

Habe ich grade bekommen:

vielen Dank dass Sie sich für  unser neues revolutionäres Strive CF 8.0 entschieden haben.
Aufgrund der kurzfristig verschobenen Liefertermine von drei Hauptkomponenten verzögert sich die Fertigstellung Ihres Strive CF 8.0.
Nach Prüfung der neuen Fertigungstermine wird die Lieferung Ihres Strive CF 8.0 jetzt in KW 53 erfolgen.
Wir bedauern diese Verzögerung sehr und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich bei Ihnen.
Sie erhalten vorab von uns das Shimano Pedal PD-M 780 als kleine Wiedergutmachung kostenlos zugeschickt.


----------



## grobi59 (26. September 2014)

Hab ich auch gerade bekommen. Lieferung verschiebt sich bei mir auf KW12, kann ich aber gut mit leben, denn in der Auftragsbestätigung stand KW11 und als ich bestellt hab auf der Homepage auch KW 12.


----------



## waxtomwax (26. September 2014)

Ich wette, dass wird auch zum neuen Termin nix. KW53 ist ja  29.-31 Dezember. 
Und was soll ich mit so einem Pedal an einem Endurobike? Können mir ja gleich nen Gepäckträger anbieten. 
Ich werde dennoch nicht stornieren. Nur blöd, dass ich mein Liteville gerade verkauft habe.


----------



## vscope (26. September 2014)

vielen Dank dass Sie sich für  unser neues revolutionäres Strive AL 7.0 Race entschieden haben.
Aufgrund der kurzfristig verschobenen Liefertermine von drei Hauptkomponenten verzögert sich die Fertigstellung Ihres Strive AL 7.0 Race.
Nach Prüfung der neuen Fertigungstermine wird die Lieferung Ihres Strive AL 7.0 Race jetzt in KW 8 erfolgen.
Wir bedauern diese Verzögerung sehr und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich bei Ihnen.
Sie erhalten vorab von uns das Shimano Pedal PD-M 780 als kleine Wiedergutmachung kostenlos zugeschickt.

Nagut eine Woche Verzögerung aber dafür ein Pedal. Das ist verkraftbar...

drei Hauptkomponenten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (26. September 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Habe ich grade bekommen:
> Nach Prüfung der neuen Fertigungstermine wird die Lieferung Ihres Strive CF 8.0 jetzt in *KW 53* erfolgen..



Haha bei mir auch... 
Canyon hat eine eigene Zeitrechnung?


Sind die PD-M 780 diese XT-Clicks?


----------



## waxtomwax (26. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Sind die PD-M 780 diese XT-Clicks?



Yep!


----------



## OnoSendai (26. September 2014)

Schätze mal dann gibts da bald nen krassen Preisverfall bei denen im bikemarkt


----------



## sorny (27. September 2014)

YEAH Gratis Pedale.


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. September 2014)

Braucht noch jemand Pedale? Hab da grad günstig welche abzugeben.... 

KW53 musste erstmal googlen ob es die überhaupt gibt


----------



## Fire578 (29. September 2014)

Ich Reihe mich dann hier mal ein! Strive CF 8.0 Race L. Termin auf der Website KW 15. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OnoSendai (29. September 2014)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ich Reihe mich dann hier mal ein! Strive CF 8.0 Race L. Termin auf der Website KW 15.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Soeben erst bestellt?


----------



## Fire578 (29. September 2014)

Samstag abend!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sylver46 (29. September 2014)

Mir hat da ein Vögelchen gezwitschert, dass es alternativ zu den dollen Klickpedalen, die man an einem Strive eigl. nicht gebrauchen kann, auch Nukeprood Platform Pedalen oder z.b. eine Standluftpumpe aus einer ähnlichen Preisklasse bekommen kann. Einfach mal fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (29. September 2014)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Mir hat da ein Vögelchen gezwitschert, dass es alternativ zu den dollen Klickpedalen, die man an einem Strive eigl. nicht gebrauchen kann, auch Nukeprood Platform Pedalen oder z.b. eine Standluftpumpe aus einer ähnlichen Preisklasse bekommen kann. Einfach mal fragen



Heißt? Anrufen und bei der Servicehotline umbestellen?


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. September 2014)

Es werden Shimano Pedalte verschenkt... Es fehlen 3


OnoSendai schrieb:


> Heißt? Anrufen und bei der Servicehotline umbestellen?



Hab grad ne Mail geschickt, die Nukeproof in Blau würden mir besser gefallen. Mal sehen, werde berichten.....


----------



## mohlo (29. September 2014)

Kurze


vscope schrieb:


> Sie erhalten vorab von uns das Shimano Pedal PD-M 780 als kleine Wiedergutmachung kostenlos zugeschickt.
> 
> Nagut *eine Woche* Verzögerung aber dafür ein Pedal. Das ist verkraftbar...


Ist eigentlich ersichtlich/bekannt, nach welchen Kriterien man kostenlose Pedale erhält. Gilt dies bereits bei Lieferverzögerungen von ab 1 - 2 Wochen?


----------



## OnoSendai (29. September 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Kurze
> 
> Ist eigentlich ersichtlich/bekannt, nach welchen Kriterien man kostenlose Pedale erhält. Gilt dies bereits bei Lieferverzögerungen von ab 1 - 2 Wochen?



Kumpel von mir hat vor 3 Wochen storniert und bekommt trotzdem welche...


----------



## sp8 (29. September 2014)

warte noch auf die Bestätigung der heutigen Umbestellung, das alte ist schon storniert... wenn ich das hier so lese, plane ich mal besser nicht vor nächstem Juni mit dem neuen Rad


----------



## Fire578 (29. September 2014)

Wie lange hat es denn bei Erich gedauert bis ihr eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen habt?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp8 (29. September 2014)

bislang immer am 1. Tag nach der Mail "Online-Bestellung", also grob innerhalb 24h


----------



## Fire578 (29. September 2014)

OK. Bestellung war Samstag abend. Dann wahrscheinlich morgen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sylver46 (29. September 2014)

Ich habe einfach im Chat gefragt, weil ich eben mit Klickes so garnichts anfangen konnte und ohne groß dreist zu fragen, wurden mir eben die Nukeproof vorgeschlagen, würden eh viel besser zum Bike passen^^

Ich muss sagen, dass das ein faires Entgegenkommen ist, eigl. ist das Lieferwoche ja nicht verbindlich und von daher könnten se auch einfach gar nichts machen.
Ich würde zu gern wissen, wann das Spectral CF endlich mal im Shop erscheint um mal Preise und Ausstattungen ausloten zu können. Liebäugle seit der Vorstellung schon sehr damit, könnt doch noch ne Alternative zum Strive werden.


----------



## sp8 (30. September 2014)

neue alte Nachrichten zu den Wartezeiten aus dem Chat:

- Aufträge dauern gerade etwas bis zur Freigabe durch aktuell sehr hohe Auftragszahl (warte noch auf meine Bestätigung bei Umbuchung die aber in der Pipe sei)
- Liefertermine für Spectral AL 7.0EX M und Strive AL Race 6.0 M bleiben bei den angepeilten KW 46 bzw. KW 6, keine Angabe von zu erwartenden Verzögerungen

... und noch über nen Monat bis zum Probefahren in Koblenz


----------



## OnoSendai (30. September 2014)

sp8 schrieb:


> neue alte Nachrichten zu den Wartezeiten aus dem Chat:
> 
> - Aufträge dauern gerade etwas bis zur Freigabe durch aktuell sehr hohe Auftragszahl (warte noch auf meine Bestätigung bei Umbuchung die aber in der Pipe sei)
> - Liefertermine für Spectral AL 7.0EX M und Strive AL Race 6.0 M bleiben bei den angepeilten KW 46 bzw. KW 6, keine Angabe von zu erwartenden Verzögerungen
> ...


Ab wann kann man sich in Koblenz draufsetzen?
Wo steht das?


----------



## Fire578 (30. September 2014)

Gerade auf der Website gesehen, das die Liefertermine für das Strive CF 8.0 Race in M und L und factory Enduro Lackierung von KW 15 auf KW 1 gerutscht ist.

Ich hab noch keine Bestellbestätigung. Heißt das ich bekomme es dann doch schon im Januar und nicht erst im April? 

:freu:

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fire578 (30. September 2014)

LoL, laut hotline ist für mein Bike KW 14 im system hinterlegt. Sollte es früher verfügbar sein dann würde ich nach rutschen. KW 1 könnte ein Anzeigefehler auf Grund der laufenden Inventur sein. 
Ich werde per mail informiert. Wenn es kein Anzeigefehler ist und ich bei KW 14 bleibe, dann bestelle ich nochmal und storniere die erste Bestellung. 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp8 (30. September 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man sich in Koblenz draufsetzen?
> Wo steht das?


Info per Chat, tagesgenaues Datum kenne ich nicht und gibts vielleicht auch noch nicht. werde gegen November nochmal nachfragen wenns absehbar ist.


----------



## waxtomwax (1. Oktober 2014)

Meine Anfrage nach den Nukeproof ist angekommen. Ich kann statt der XT-Pedale einen Warengutschein über 49,95 Euro kriegen.
Ich habe geantwortet, sie sollen es doch mit dem Kaufpreis des Bikes verrechnen.


----------



## gunznoc (1. Oktober 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Meine Anfrage nach den Nukeproof ist angekommen. Ich kann statt der XT-Pedale einen Warengutschein über 49,95 Euro kriegen.
> Ich habe geantwortet, sie sollen es doch mit dem Kaufpreis des Bikes verrechnen.



Genau die Antwort habe ich auch bekommen 



> Gerne teile ich Ihnen mit, dass sich sich in Höhe des Warenwertes von 49,95 € einen Alternativartikel aussuchen können.



Wenn das geht mit dem Verrechnen, kannst du bitte mal Bescheid geben. Auf die Schnelle habe ich nichts passendes finden können im Shop. 

Danke

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (6. Oktober 2014)

So, neues vom Support.
Verrechnen geht nicht, weil ich das Rad  bereits gezahlt habe. Laut Canyon-Logik bedeutet das, hätte ich noch nicht gezahlt, wäre eine Verrechnung mit dem Kaufpreis möglich.  
Auch der Hinweis, dass jemandem aus dem Forum Plattformpedale angeboten wurden, fruchtete nicht. Gutschein oder XT-Pedale.


----------



## OnoSendai (6. Oktober 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> So, neues vom Support.
> Verrechnen geht nicht, weil ich das Rad  bereits gezahlt habe. Laut Canyon-Logik bedeutet das, hätte ich noch nicht gezahlt, wäre eine Verrechnung mit dem Kaufpreis möglich.
> Auch der Hinweis, dass jemandem aus dem Forum Plattformpedale angeboten wurden, fruchtete nicht. Gutschein oder XT-Pedale.


Naja die haben halt keinen Bock auf den Stress mit Gutschriften usw.

Gut das ist wenigstens mal ne  nachvollziehbare Sache weil sie ja scheins nicht mal ihre normale Verwaltung adäquat auf die Reihe bekommen...


----------



## Sylver46 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde auch nichts verrechnen lassen oder was dazu bestellen, das führt bei Canyon meist zum neu anlegen einer Bestellung und man rutscht wieder nach hinten und bekommt Vllt garnichts mehr... Ich spreche aus Erfahrung^^


----------



## Vincy (7. Oktober 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-strive-diaries-entry-7--dont-call-it-a-comeback-2014.html


----------



## Sylver46 (7. Oktober 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-strive-diaries-entry-7--dont-call-it-a-comeback-2014.html



Sind das beides Strives? Wenn ich das Bild so sehe dann freue ich mich um so mehr auf meins


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Oktober 2014)

Hat schon jemand seine Pedale bekommen?


----------



## Sylver46 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ne, hab zwar schon letzte Woche ne Rechnung bekommen aber bisher is nichts da...


----------



## milennium (8. Oktober 2014)

Strive AL 6.0 soeben bestellt... ;-)


----------



## Hillside (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde vier Wochen Lieferverzögerung hart, aber 4 Monate sind schon extrem ärgerlich.
Ist aber quasi eine kostenlose Sneak Preview auf die mögliche Wartezeit im Service- / Garantiefall. 



			
				mohlo schrieb:
			
		

> Zu viele Kunden, zu viele Bestellungen und zu wenig Personal.
> 
> (…)
> 
> ...



Gute Aufstellung. Das mit dem Personal stimmt sicher. Da das Problem aber nicht neu ist, hatte man bei Canyon eigentlich genug Zeit, das fehlende Personal aufzubauen. 

Allerdings wäre dann wohl der Jahresüberschuss kleiner ausgefallen. Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen 



OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein Witz!
> Das sind bei jetziger Bestellung fast 8 (ACHT!) Monate Lieferzeit für das Rad.
> 
> ________________
> ...



Das Canyon-Lieferproblem ist ja jedes Jahr dasselbe Spiel.

Solange ihnen die Räder aus den Händen gerissen werden, wird das auch so bleiben. 
Und es wird eher noch schlimmer, wenn die internationale Expansion so weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (9. Oktober 2014)

Geb ich dir soweit recht.

Das die für Kunden die am Releasetag 1-2 std nach lqunch keine Räder mehr haben zeugt nicht von mangelnder Planung, sondern von fehlender.....


----------



## Sylver46 (9. Oktober 2014)

Habe meine "Trostpumpe" heute bekommen und ab heute kann man wohl auch das Spectral bestellen, aber jetzt wo ich das so im Shop sehe, bleib ich doch lieber beim Strive sieht einfach um einiges geiler aus und ist natürlich auch noch für härteres Terrain gemacht


----------



## betzmani (11. Oktober 2014)

Servus Jungs, bin auch noch am schwanken, 

soll es das al 7.0 race in L oder das cf 8.0 race in L werden.
bin 191, deshalb auf jeden fall L, oder? 

von den parts her nehmen sich die beiden ja nicht so viel, 
bin nur noch ein wenig misstrauisch gegenüber carbon, wegen stürzen, Haltbarkeit usw.
soll ich auf das kilo sch**** und doch zur Alu Variante greifen. 
glaubt ihr, dass sich das farblich was gibt, wenn man beide in factory cw bestellen würde?

ride on dudes


----------



## OnoSendai (11. Oktober 2014)

Tipps wegen Größe kann ich dir nicht geben. Aber wegen dem CFK brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken zu machen


----------



## Fire578 (11. Oktober 2014)

Also ich bin 1,85 und hab das CF 8 race in L genommen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sylver46 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin 1,92 und habe das Race in L, größer gehts ja nicht, aber nach vielen Diskussionen hier im Forum und der Geo-Tabelle von Canyon scheint das Regular XL und das Race L ja bis auf das Sitzrohr und den Vorbau identische Maße zu haben. Bedenken gibt es nur Aufgrund des kurzen Sitzrohres und da man keine 150mm Reverb verbauen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir mit 1.92 und SL 93 n CF 8.0 XL bestellt. 
Werde auf X01 und Moveloc 170 mm wechseln

Bei den Race-Varianten ist mir das Sitzrohr zu kurz

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## milennium (12. Oktober 2014)

Ohjeeeee.....Liefertermin KW 6/2015... :-(
Bis dahin habe ich das Radfahren fast verlernt... ;-)


----------



## Sylver46 (12. Oktober 2014)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mit 1.92 und SL 93 n CF 8.0 XL bestellt.
> Werde auf X01 und Moveloc 170 mm wechseln
> 
> Bei den Race-Varianten ist mir das Sitzrohr zu kurz
> ...



Jetzt verunsicherst du mich ;-) Hast du schon auf einem Strive Al '15 gesessen? Oder beruht die Aussage auf reiner Aktenlage?


----------



## betzmani (13. Oktober 2014)

danke jungs, für eure Einschätzungen!

habe jetzt das strive 7.0 race als AL und in L bestellt. wird probe gefahren, ansonsten gehts zurück.
fahre atm auch ein nerve AM in L. wird schon passen.
kommen soll es in der KW 8, geht sich für mich aus. 

bis denn ride on dudes


----------



## OnoSendai (15. Oktober 2014)

Was wird das erste Teil sein das ihr an eurem Strive tauschen werdet?


----------



## Fire578 (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Bremse! Hab an meinem alten Bike gerade eine Hope E4 montiert. Die muss mit! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## felixh. (16. Oktober 2014)

BTW - ich bin raus hier. Hab ein Trailfox 01 statt dem Strive und bin nicht unglücklich darüber. Aber hier gibts den ersten neutralen Test (italienisch) vom Roc D'Azur wo es wohl erstmal das Strive CF für Jederman als Testbike zum ausleihen gab:
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?p=7250730

Kurz zusammengefasst: Bergauf extrem gut und schnell. Bergab war dem Tester die Performance der Federung (Pike/Monarch) nicht gut genug und zu hart/wenig Komfort (hat aber mit BOS Deville/Kirk auch eine gute Referenz auf seinem Orbea Rallon). Daher bergab Alu besser als Carbon - da nicht so steif (zumindest für Leichtgewichte)... Seine Empfehlung wäre das 7.0 RAce.
Gewichtsunterschied ihm nach egal, da es eh bergauf genial geht dank Shapeshifter.


Kann das etwas nachvollziehen - Carbonrahmen mit identem Alurahmen/Aufbau verglichen fühlt sich für mich auch nach weniger Federweg an - zumindest  bei Bikes die steif sind...


----------



## OnoSendai (16. Oktober 2014)

Naja die Federelemente sind notfalls tauschbar und schwer objektiv zu beurteilen da jeder andere Geschmäcker hat. 

Ich persönlich finde die Pike ist die Enduro Referenz zur Zeit. 

Das mit dem Alu/Carbon verstehe ich nicht ganz (Federweg?). Magst Du das evtl. noch ein wenig ausführen?


----------



## felixh. (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn die Federung schon straff abgestimmt ist - dann fühlt es sich durch den Carbonrahmen einfach nochmal nach weniger Federweg an.
Vor allem kleine Schläge spürst einfach stärker. Ich bin mein neues Bike - das Trailfox mal mit gleichen Reifen/Federung aufgebaut mal in Alu/Carbon,  rein Carbon gefahren - und grad bei kleinen Schlägen denkt man mit Aluhinterbau dass man mehr Federweg hat. Dämpft einfach etwas weg - mit Carbonrahmen hat man direkteres Feedback.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen dass in ein paar Jahren dann bei den Rahmen auch geschaut wird, dass die in bestimmte Richtungen hart sind, in andere flexibel. Dank Carbon lässt sich das jetzt ja umsetzen.

(Gegenteil ist da beim Carbonlenker - da sind einige inzwischen echt super - sprich Dämpfen mehr weg, hab auf meinem Traiflox mal kurz den alten Alulenker wieder genommen (weil 765mm statt 750mm - also Griffe rausschieben nicht nötig) - aber sofort verworfen weil Hände schneller ermüdet sind. Daher wäre 35mm Lenker auch ein absolutes NoGo für mich).


----------



## OnoSendai (16. Oktober 2014)

Hm okay. 
Das erscheint mir aber dennoch recht subjektiv und stark von eigenen Vorlieben beeinflusst zu sein?

Ich schätze z.b. den steifen Rahmen meines Metas. 

Trotzdem interessanter Aspekt. Werds mal beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (16. Oktober 2014)

Naja richtig weiche hinterbauten sind halt vom Gefühl anders. Mein altes 6 point mit 180mm Federweg hat sich unter anderem deshalb nach mehr Federweg als viele dher angefuehlt. Erst wenns richtig ruppig wurde hat man den fehlenden Federweg gemerkt. Straffe bikes noch dazu racig abgestimmt wie wohl auch das neue Strive fühlen sich einfach nach weniger weg an.


----------



## Sylver46 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, schade dass ich kein Italienisch kann, schreibt er auch was zu den Rahmengrößen? Habe da sowas wie 1,92 und 1,88 gelesen, könnten ja Körpergrößen sein...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Oktober 2014)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Hmm, schade dass ich kein Italienisch kann, schreibt er auch was zu den Rahmengrößen? Habe da sowas wie 1,92 und 1,88 gelesen, könnten ja Körpergrößen sein...



1,93 is seine körpergröße und 93 schrittlänge

Er selbst war aber alles andre als begeistert vom Rad, die Pike war ihm zu hart bzw er schreibt zu hölzern, auch das fahrwerk hinten hat ihn nicht überzeugt. Gefahren ist er das 9,0er Strive. 
Bergauf gings im XC mode ganz gut, Hinterbau hat leicht mitgewippt, aber nicht so schlimm wie bei den Strive mit DB Inline. Bergab hat ihm der kurze vorbau und breite lenker gut gefallen, aber an sich war ihm alles n bissl zu hart obwohl laut seiner aussage richtig eingestellt.


----------



## felixh. (16. Oktober 2014)

Verstehst du gut italienisch? Mir kams nicht so negativ vor - aber ich les google translate neben italienisch zusammen - und schau halt aufs Original (verstehe etwas italienisch) um google translate besser zu intepretieren.

Er war von der größe sehr überzeugt (ich nehm mal an er war auf dem L Race). Für seine Größe ist er mit 80kg sehr leicht (1,93m) und meint sein Orbea Rallon ist ihm zu klein (und das wird auch immer wieder als Beispiel für ein langes Bike genannt - ist in XL kaum kürzer als Strive Race in L) - ans Dune oder Foxy kommen eh beide nicht ran..

Wenn ich das richtig interpretier - hat es ihm bergauf sehr gut gefallen, und bergab nicht so schlecht - dafür dass die Federung nicht stimmte und er das Radel nicht kennt. Er hat gemeint dass das Hinterbauschaukeln egal ist - war noch immer besser bergauf als das Grand Canyon - oder hab ich da was missverstanden?

Sonst wäre sein Kommentar am Ende - evlt 2016 überlegen das Canyon zu kaufen nicht so zu verstehen.


Wenn er einfach jemand wie ich ist, der alles kritischer sieht - dann ist das Review nicht schlecht finde ich. Die Art wie Reviews in Zeitschriften bzw Magazinen oder auf IBC geschrieben wird - ist doch eh scheiße - alles schön umschrieben damit sich jeder Krampf noch gut anhört.


Ich hab mir men Trailfox ja gekauft - obwohl der LRS für micht nichts taugt (immerhin gut verkaufbar), die Federgabel (34) nicht so toll ist, ich noch eine Moveloc 200 will, die Reifen schrott sind, und mir der Float X hinten auch nicht so wirklich taugt... War halt noch immer das beste was ich getestet hab. (gefehlt hat nur das neue Dune sowie das neue Strive - aber gut 10 andere Bikes die mir in Frage kamen ordentlich getestet). Aber es muss einem halt klar sein, dass ein Enduro nix gescheit kann - wirklich fast in jedem Bereich/Trail wirds was besseres geben. Da sucht man halt den besten Kompromiss...

Ich hoffe dass evtl das Torque EX nächstes Jahr mit Shapeshifter und 6cm mehr Reach kommt - oder halt was anderes im 180-200mm Bereich was noch etwas tretbar ist - aber ohne Doppelbrücke vorne (Vorgabe halbwegs tretbar (und das geht fast nur mit Geoveränderung, 180-200mm Federweg, 480-500mm Reach und max 43cm Sattelrohr, <65° Lenkwinkel (zur Not via Angleset) und 75-76° Sitzwinkel), . Das wäre dann mein Big Bike - und da kam mir das Trailfox dann beim probieren halt für mich als universeller als das Strive Race vor (laut Papierdaten - weil gefahren bin ich es ja noch nicht).


----------



## Sylver46 (17. Oktober 2014)

Super, Dankeschön! Falls es dann wirklich ein Race Rahmen in L war sollte er mir dann wohl auch passen


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2014)

@FelixH ich wohn in südtirol, hab ne ital. Sprachige mutter, arbeite in nem italienischen büro und bin im ital forum aktiv. Ich glaub ich kanns ganz gut ;-)

Er hat auch in anderen threads gepostet und da hat sich dann schon rausgestellt, dass es ihm nicht so gut gefallen hat. Einfach alles zu hart/hölzern... Ich glaub da war wohl das fahrwerk nicht richtig eingefahren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## OnoSendai (17. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @FelixH ich wohn in südtirol, hab ne ital. Sprachige mutter, arbeite in nem italienischen büro und bin im ital forum aktiv. Ich glaub ich kanns ganz gut ;-)
> 
> Er hat auch in anderen threads gepostet und da hat sich dann schon rausgestellt, dass es ihm nicht so gut gefallen hat. Einfach alles zu hart/hölzern... Ich glaub da war wohl das fahrwerk nicht richtig eingefahren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Kannst Du erläutern was genau er am Hinterbau bemängelt hat?

Weil hölzern klingt für mich auch nach falschem/straffen Setup von Dämpfer/Gabel.

Wenn er natürlich sagt das der Hinterbau per se nichts taugt, dann is das ja was anderes wieder.... oO


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Kannst Du erläutern was genau er am Hinterbau bemängelt hat?
> 
> Weil hölzern klingt für mich auch nach falschem/straffen Setup von Dämpfer/Gabel.
> 
> Wenn er natürlich sagt das der Hinterbau per se nichts taugt, dann is das ja was anderes wieder.... oO



Zum Hinterbau sagt er nur, der war ihm bergab einfach zu straff und verwendet dann das Wort hölzern, aber auch die Pike war ihm zu hart.

Setup wär möglich dass es richtig eingestellt war, vllt waren die Federelemente nicht richtig einfahren.
Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass ne Pike zu hart ist, bin die jetzt öfters in Testbikes gefahren und die war nie zu hart (ich hab in Kampfausrüstung 65kg).

Er sagt auch, man solle das Race kaufen, da die Position sehr angenehm ist, kurzer Vorbau, breiter Lenker, hat alles gepasst. Aber er ist einfach n bissl enttäuscht gewesen, hatte sich mehr erwartet und ja am Ende sagt er auch, dass er vllt 2016 auf eins umsteigt, aber da behält er sich sein bos Fahrwerk und verwendets im Strive weiter.

Seine Meinung zum Bergauffahren kann ich aber nicht teilen, bzw. den Punkt, wo er sagt es braucht keine "plattform/climbmode" beim Dämpfer.

Ich konnte das Strive 50-80m bergauffahren, im XC Mode mit offenem DebbonAir und mir wippte der Hinterbau n bissl zu viel.


----------



## felixh. (17. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @FelixH ich wohn in südtirol, hab ne ital. Sprachige mutter, arbeite in nem italienischen büro und bin im ital forum aktiv. Ich glaub ich kanns ganz gut ;-)


sorry, wollte das nicht bezweifeln - hab halt nur die Aussagen etwas anders interpretiert. Und mir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht noch andere Beiträge vom Reviewer durchzulesen...


Und zur Pike - kommt halt auf den Vergleich an. Falls sich die BOS (bin ich noch nie gefahren) so fluffig fährt wie eine Zocchi - dann verstehe ich es sofort. Im Vergleich zu den Topmodellen von Zocchi (weil die Basemodelle echt oft herbe Mängel haben) fährt sich eine Pike einfach sehr straff, wenig komfortabel und racig. Dass es siehe Fox - noch viel schlechter geht, ist eh klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> sorry, wollte das nicht bezweifeln - hab halt nur die Aussagen etwas anders interpretiert. Und mir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht noch andere Beiträge vom Reviewer durchzulesen...
> 
> 
> Und zur Pike - kommt halt auf den Vergleich an. Falls sich die BOS (bin ich noch nie gefahren) so fluffig fährt wie eine Zocchi - dann verstehe ich es sofort. Im Vergleich zu den Topmodellen von Zocchi (weil die Basemodelle echt oft herbe Mängel haben) fährt sich eine Pike einfach sehr straff, wenig komfortabel und racig. Dass es siehe Fox - noch viel schlechter geht, ist eh klar.



macht nix, deshalb auch er ;-) dahinter. 

Dann muss ich mal guggn n Bike mit Bos oder Zocchi zu testen.


----------



## felixh. (17. Oktober 2014)

Naja - ist ja nicht gleich besser. Teils haben die racig abgestimmten Gabeln etwas mehr Traktion, aber halt weniger Komfort usw... Die Pike ist ja vor allem daher Referenz, da sie gut, preiswert, und recht unsensibel ist.  Da hätte ich bei der neuen Fox 36 weiter bedenken - sprich die ist zwar etwas besser, will aber 150€ Service einmal pro Jahr (während du bei einer Zocchi RC3 irgendwann mal Öl tauschst, und vielleicht nach 3-4 Jahren mal die Dichtungen und Öl und sonst nix).

Ich bleib trotzdem gespannt wie sich das Strive fährt. War schon immer ein Verfechter von On-The-Fly Geoveränderung...


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Oktober 2014)

Die neue 36er 170er hat mich nicht überzeugt, konnte die im Fritzz fahren, einfach viel zu hart das Teil und die Endprogression ist auch viel zu hoch und setzt viel zu früh ein.


----------



## OnoSendai (17. Oktober 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Teils haben die racig abgestimmten Gabeln etwas mehr Traktion, aber halt weniger Komfort usw... Die Pike ist ja vor allem daher Referenz, da sie gut, preiswert, und recht unsensibel ist.



Also das halt ich doch mal für ein Gerücht.
Fahr die Pike selbst seit nem knappen Jahr und kann das nicht so unterschreiben.
Sensibel ist sie, aber nur dann wenn sie es sein soll. Da liegt halt der unterschied zu so superplüschgabeln wie zB meiner Totem Coil damals, die wegen jedem Kieselchen eingefedert ist, weil sie absolut kein Losbrechmoment hatte und die Anfangsprogression nicht vorhanden war.  Losbrechmoment hat die Pike btw auch so gut wie nicht, ist aber halt von der Anfangsprogression her ganz anders - eben viel straffer.

Was man dann selbst lieber mag ist absolut individuell. Ich finds geil, weil die Pike nicht wegen jeder Bewegung die man auf dem Rad macht "rumfedert" und somit keine Kraft verschwendet wird.


Über den Dämpfer kann ich aber nix sagen, habe allerdings noch nichts schlechtes gelesen/gehört.


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Oktober 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Wenn die Federung schon straff abgestimmt ist - dann fühlt es sich durch den Carbonrahmen einfach nochmal nach weniger Federweg an.
> Vor allem kleine Schläge spürst einfach stärker. Ich bin mein neues Bike - das Trailfox mal mit gleichen Reifen/Federung aufgebaut mal in Alu/Carbon,  rein Carbon gefahren - und grad bei kleinen Schlägen denkt man mit Aluhinterbau dass man mehr Federweg hat. Dämpft einfach etwas weg - mit Carbonrahmen hat man direkteres Feedback.


 
Eine generelle Aussage in diese Richtung zu machen halte ich für Humbug.

Ich verstehe aber, dass Menschen generalisieren um die Komplexität der Welt zu reduzieren.


----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Oktober 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass evtl das Torque EX nächstes Jahr mit Shapeshifter und 6cm mehr Reach kommt - oder halt was anderes im 180-200mm Bereich was noch etwas tretbar ist - aber ohne Doppelbrücke vorne (Vorgabe halbwegs tretbar


 
Hast Du Dir mal die Rahmenkinematik angesehen?? Das wird so einfach nicht gehen, hier eine einfache Adaption der Strivelösung zu integrieren. Das Torque EX gab es nie mit DC und hat sogar einen Garantieausschluss wenn man durch den Einbau einer DC-Gabel den oberen Lenkkopflagerbereich deutlich stärker belastet als mit der SC.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon in den sehr guten und bewährten aber halt heute eher low-feature Rahmen noch so ein "major change" hineinengineert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (18. Oktober 2014)

Servus,

ohne das hier konkret verfolgt zu haben, kann mir jemand sagen wann die ersten Strives nun geliefert werden? Wenn man jetzt bestellt, so ist ja für AL und CF kein Termin vor Ende Januar/Anfang Februar vorgesehen, aber gibt es eine Charge welche ausverkauft ist und früher geliefert wird? Konnte das nicht direkt nachvollziehen.


----------



## Germox (18. Oktober 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ohne das hier konkret verfolgt zu haben, kann mir jemand sagen wann die ersten Strives nun geliefert werden? Wenn man jetzt bestellt, so ist ja für AL und CF kein Termin vor Ende Januar/Anfang Februar vorgesehen, aber gibt es eine Charge welche ausverkauft ist und früher geliefert wird? Konnte das nicht direkt nachvollziehen.



Januar,Februar 2015 gehen die ersten Bikes wohl raus. Es gibt wohl Lieferprobleme was zwei, drei Komponenten angeht. Daher wurde der Release auf Anfang 2015 verschoben.


----------



## zEpHy2k (18. Oktober 2014)

Germox schrieb:


> Januar,Februar 2015 gehen die ersten Bikes wohl raus. Es gibt wohl Lieferprobleme was zwei, drei Komponenten angeht. Daher wurde der Release auf Anfang 2015 verschoben.


Danke für die Info.
Ist ja schon ein bisschen eine risikoreiche Geschichte, wenn man sich jetzt eines mit Liefertermin Februar bestellt. Falls sich das nochmal um einen Monat verschiebt, steht man zu Saisonbeginn ohne Rad da. Da überlege ich mir das mit der Bestellung wohl doch noch ein wenig...


----------



## Germox (18. Oktober 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Ist ja schon ein bisschen eine risikoreiche Geschichte, wenn man sich jetzt eines mit Liefertermin Februar bestellt. Falls sich das nochmal um einen Monat verschiebt, steht man zu Saisonbeginn ohne Rad da. Da überlege ich mir das mit der Bestellung wohl doch noch ein wenig...



Ach ....immer positiv denken; ) Ich hab mir das AL 6.0 Race bestellt und denke das wird klappen im Februar.


----------



## OnoSendai (18. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist bei Bildern aus dem Web gerade folgendes aufgefallen:















Und hier das Bild vonner Canyon Website:





*
Ist die Wippe nun schwarz oder blau???????*


----------



## Germox (18. Oktober 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Mir ist bei Bildern aus dem Web gerade folgendes aufgefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schreib doch Canyon mal ne Mail. Auf der Eurobike gab es leider keine Bikes in blau zu sehen. Das zweite Bild ist übrigens das Spectral Cf.....


----------



## waldi28 (18. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem Strive, das in Koblenz ausgestellt ist, war die Wippe schwarz.


----------



## Germox (18. Oktober 2014)

Sieht auch besser aus als ne blaue Wippen, wie ich finde.


----------



## OnoSendai (18. Oktober 2014)

Besten dank für das Bild. Denke ich werde umbestellen auf schwarz. Weiß jemand ob das problemlos geht oder ob man dann in der Warteschlange wieder nach hinten rutscht?


----------



## potzblitzer (18. Oktober 2014)

Rutscht nach hinten weil neubestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (18. Oktober 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Rutscht nach hinten weil neubestellung.


Bekackt.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2014)

Das CF das ich gsehen hab und kurz probiert war die wippe auch schwarz


----------



## jissel (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab das Bike gestern auf den Canyon Open House Days getestet. Bei einer Grösse von 1,81 und einer Schrittlänge von 89 ist M Race oder L Regular passend.


----------



## mohlo (19. Oktober 2014)

jissel schrieb:


> Hab das Bike gestern auf den Canyon Open House Days getestet. Bei einer Grösse von 1,81 und einer Schrittlänge von 89 ist M Race oder L Regular passend.


Kann ich bestätigen. Mit 1,82 und 86SL habe ich mich nach der Probefahrt für das Race in "M" entschieden.


----------



## Sylver46 (19. Oktober 2014)

War noch jemand der etwas größer ist da? Wäre für Infos ab 190cm und SL 90 dankbar


----------



## Fire578 (22. Oktober 2014)

Mal so eine andere Frage in die Runde! Weiß einer wie breit der Lenker beim CF 8.0 Race jetzt wirklich ist? Bzw. Überhaupt bei den Race Modellen?
In den Geodaten steht bei Lenkerbreite 780mm. Wenn man in der Partlist auf den Renthal Fatbar Lite klickt steht da 740mm.
Was davon stimmt denn jetzt?
Bei Renthal auf der HP ist der Fatbar Lite auch nur mit 740mm angegeben. 
Ob man da mit Canyon was regeln kann, falls der Lenker echt nur 740mm hat, dass die einen breiteren drauf schrauben?


----------



## potzblitzer (22. Oktober 2014)

Nein machen die nicht.


----------



## Vincy (22. Oktober 2014)

*Das Canyon Strive CF von Ines Thoma*
http://enduro-mtb.com/das-bike-der-meisterin-das-canyon-strive-cf-von-ines-thoma/


----------



## MayorDeath (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Welche grösse empfehlt ihr mir beim strive 9.0 race, ich bin 178 cm gross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (27. Oktober 2014)

MayorDeath schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Welche grösse empfehlt ihr mir beim strive 9.0 race, ich bin 178 cm gross.


Wie ist Deine Schrittlänge? Die ist nämlich entscheidend!


----------



## MayorDeath (27. Oktober 2014)

Die wäre 87


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Oktober 2014)

Größe M


----------



## mohlo (27. Oktober 2014)

M - Konnte vor knapp einer Woche das Race AL in M Probefahren. Bei 182/86 passte es perfekt.


----------



## MayorDeath (27. Oktober 2014)

Super, danke habe es eh schon bestellt, wollte nochmal sicher gehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2014)

test aus der Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazer_ (21. November 2014)

hallo, 
bin auf der suche nach nem neuen enduro für die neue Saison. das strive cf finde ich relativ interessant. nun zu meiner frage: gibt es auch sehr große menschen, die das strive fahren? bin selber 1,97m und weiß nicht ob das mit diesen "race" rahmengrößen hinhaut..


----------



## mohlo (22. November 2014)

fazer_ schrieb:


> hallo,
> bin auf der suche nach nem neuen enduro für die neue Saison. das strive cf finde ich relativ interessant. nun zu meiner frage: gibt es auch sehr große menschen, die das strive fahren? bin selber 1,97m und weiß nicht ob das mit diesen "race" rahmengrößen hinhaut..


Da Strive CF und Strive AL von der Geometrie her identisch sind, solltest Du dir *das hier* mal durchlesen.


----------



## fazer_ (22. November 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Da Strive CF und Strive AL von der Geometrie her identisch sind, solltest Du dir *das hier* mal durchlesen.


Ah ok ... Ja hatte mir das schon fast gedacht, werde mich dann wohl nach Alternativen umschauen müssen..


----------



## mamu89 (25. November 2014)

gibts hier jemand aus Süddeutschland der ein strive in L Race bestellt hat?


----------



## F1o (25. November 2014)

Jepp, hier. Landkreis Rosenheim.


----------



## Leonhard1 (27. November 2014)

Ist der Shapeshifter nicht eine Fehlkonstruktion? Die Bodenfreiheit ist bergauf mehr, da das Rad nach oben "gehieft" wird und bergab ist die Bodenfreiheit geringer, obwohl der Federweg da erst richtig runter geht. Meines Erachtens ist das nur mit dem Vorderrad, das bergauf nach unten geht (Winkel) eine saubere Lösung.


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. November 2014)

Bergan willst doch gerade viel Bodenfreiheit, da du hier den Felsen beim treten oft nicht ausweichen kannst und überspringen auch schwierig wird.


----------



## mohlo (27. November 2014)

Nicht nur das. Entscheidend ist auch die Veränderung von Sitz- und Lenkwinkel sowie die Reduzierung des Federwegs (strafferes Fahrwerk) beim Hochfahren. Ich empfehle Dir einen Blick auf *diese Seite*.

Anfang Februar2015 kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, ob das alles nicht nur Marketinggeblubber ist.


----------



## gunznoc (27. November 2014)

Moin,

ich bin wieder raus ausm Wartezimmer. 
Habe mich letztendlich doch dafür entschieden zu stornieren. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## OnoSendai (27. November 2014)

Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (27. November 2014)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Warum?



Das mit der Verzögerung bei der Lieferzeit, Ausstattung beim 8.0 XL, Shapeshifter, Service sind die Gründe. 

Habe mich jetzt für ein Banshee Rune in XL entschieden und baue es nach meinen Vorstellungen auf. Auch wenn's vielleicht etwas teuerer und schwerer wird. Aber dann ist es so, wie ich es haben will. 

Beim Strive stört mich der LRS. Über den Shapeshifter kann man auch noch nichts sagen bezüglich Zuverlässigkeit etc. 
Die Sattelstütze mit nur 125 mm Hub. Vorbau / Lenker gefällt mir nicht und 11-fach reizt mich auch bei der Schaltung. 

Und im Servicefall dauerts ja auch gerne mal etwas länger bei Canyon. 

Bezüglich Gewährleistung etc bin ich bei Banshee ganz gut aufgehoben, ebenso wie bei einem guten Lauftadbauer ff. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Leonhard1 (27. November 2014)

Der Shapeshifter ist doch eine verhältnismäßig riesige Konstruktion, nur um den Winkel zu verstellen, da hinten. Wahrscheinlich sind für ein Absenken der Vordergabel Patente im Weg und lassen nur hinten zu. Logischerweise müsste das Vorderrad mit in diese Winkelveränderung mit einbezogen werden bzw. würde vielleicht nur das Absenken vom Vorderrad, ohne großen Aufwand, ausreichen. Hat nicht Bionicon so ein Patent auf das Absenken der Vordergabel? Wenn es so wäre, würde es das erklären, da mir sonst nichts einfällt um das Vorderrad nicht mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## vscope (28. November 2014)

das geniale am shapeshifter: du kannst jede gabel/dämpfer verwenden...
die anderen system brauchen spezial dämpfer oder gabel.


----------



## Hitecdriver (28. November 2014)

Weiß einer, welcher Umwerfer an das Strive passt?


----------



## Antunnacos (30. November 2014)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier...und warte auf ein CF 8.0. Hat sich noch jemand über die Gewichtsangaben CF 8.0 versus AL 7.0 gewundert?
13,5kg zu 14,4kg, macht also 900g. Der Rahmenunterschied beträgt laut Produktmanager 400gr. Die Ausstattung ist nahezu identisch (außer LRS), das wollte ich etwas genauer wissen.
Ich bin dann mit einer Waage zu Canyon. Das CF 8.0 (Größe M, ohne Pedalen) brachte es auf 13,6kg, das AL 7.0 mit Saint Pedalen in Größe L auf 14,7kg. Damit kommt das AL auf ca. 14,15kg (abzüglich Saint Pedale 490g + 60 g für Größe L) und der Unterschied beträgt nur noch 550g. 500€ für 550g, geradezu ein Schnäppchen, wenn man die höchste Spectral AL Version (8.0) mit der folgenden CF Version (9.0) vergleicht. Der Sprung dort bringt 250g und kostet ganze 1000€, die Ausstattung ist jedoch eine andere.
Sieht jemand beim Strive AL 7.0 bezahlbare Möglichkeiten für Gewichtstuning? Die "Race" Version ist für mich keine Option. 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## waxtomwax (30. November 2014)

Hello again,
Weihnachten rückt näher, und Canyon hat - zumindest mir- für die  letzten Tagen des mittlerweile ach so maroden Jahres "versprochen", noch vor Toreschluss, also in der letzten Woche, zu liefern. Also, nach der Verzögerung. 
Hand hoch, wer glaubt dran?  Ich denke,  es wird allermindestens Ende Januar. Und was gibt's dann als Entschädigung? Warme Pullover oder Unterbuxen?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. November 2014)

Antunnacos schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin neu hier...und warte auf ein CF 8.0. Hat sich noch jemand über die Gewichtsangaben CF 8.0 versus AL 7.0 gewundert?
> 13,5kg zu 14,4kg, macht also 900g. Der Rahmenunterschied beträgt laut Produktmanager 400gr. Die Ausstattung ist nahezu identisch (außer LRS), das wollte ich etwas genauer wissen.
> Ich bin dann mit einer Waage zu Canyon. Das CF 8.0 (Größe M, ohne Pedalen) brachte es auf 13,6kg, das AL 7.0 mit Saint Pedalen in Größe L auf 14,7kg. Damit kommt das AL auf ca. 14,15kg (abzüglich Saint Pedale 490g + 60 g für Größe L) und der Unterschied beträgt nur noch 550g. 500€ für 550g, geradezu ein Schnäppchen, wenn man die höchste Spectral AL Version (8.0) mit der folgenden CF Version (9.0) vergleicht. Der Sprung dort bringt 250g und kostet ganze 1000€, die Ausstattung ist jedoch eine andere.
> ...



Klasse, Michael! Da das Fragen sind, die auch mich seit Wochen beschäftigen, bin ich umso dankbarer für deine Angaben.

Ich bin das Strive AL 7.0 in Größe L bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz gefahren: Das Bike überzeugte mich mit einer tollen, ausgewogenen Geo. Mit wenig Anstrengungen war es im Gegensatz zum ebenfalls gefahrenen Spectral 7.0 W (ebenfalls in L) zum Bunny Hop zu bringen. Das Gewicht von ca. 15 kg mit Saint-Pedalen, was der Canyon-Mitarbeiter angab, haben die Konstrukteure zumindest in der Ebene geschickt kaschiert. So war damals schon meine Meinung.

Die 15 kg waren mir aber bisher immer zu schwer, da ich gerne selbst bergauf kurbele und mir das normale Strive trotz der ausgewogenen Geo am Berg im Uphill wahrscheinlich etwas zu schwer sein könnte. Deswegen das Race nehmen? Das wäre dann bei mir (183 cm, SL 87 cm) Geöße M, oder? 1x11 genügt mir für bergauf kurbeln, bergab ballern. Oder doch das Spectral EX? Oder das Slide 150 9.0 HD? Fragen über Fragen... Ich würde schon gerne das Strive nehmen.

Zurück zu deiner Frage: Die Fox-Gabel kann man gegen eine Pike tauschen. Bringt 200 g. Auch Lenker und Reifen, die Maxxis vom Race, bringen noch mal rd. 200 g. Bei den Laufrädern würde ich nicht leichter werden wollen bei dem angedachten Einsatzzweck. Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## waxtomwax (4. Dezember 2014)

Geht das überhaupt  mit der Pike? Ich habe das CF 8 bestellt, das hat die 20mm-Fox. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das Vorderrad der Spline mit einem Adapter  auf 15 mm umgerüstet werden kann?
Ich würd's aber gern machen, denn ich finde  die Pike für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Die 10mm weniger Federweg dürften ja nüx ausmachen. Oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Dezember 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Geht das überhaupt  mit der Pike? Ich habe das CF 8 bestellt, das hat die 20mm-Fox. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das Vorderrad der Spline mit einem Adapter  auf 15 mm umgerüstet werden kann?
> Ich würd's aber gern machen, denn ich finde  die Pike für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Die 10mm weniger Federweg dürften ja nüx ausmachen. Oder?



Die Laufräder gibs doch nur mit 15mm, und die neue 36er hat ja n Adapter für ne 15er Achse, ich denk Canyon hat den Verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (4. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder gibs doch nur mit 15mm, und die neue 36er hat ja n Adapter für ne 15er Achse, ich denk Canyon hat den Verbaut.



Okay, mich haben die 20mm verunsichert. Ich dachte, da gibts wieder was speziell für Canyon von DT Swiss. 
Dann wird es demnächst eine Fox mehr im Bikemarkt geben. Und ein leichteres CF 8.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Dezember 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Okay, mich haben die 20mm verunsichert. Ich dachte, da gibts wieder was speziell für Canyon von DT Swiss.
> Dann wird es demnächst eine Fox mehr im Bikemarkt geben. Und ein leichteres CF 8.



Könnte auch möglich sein, dass Canyon mit DT was ausgehandelt hat.

Die EX1501 gibt Aftermarket nur als 15mm und die neue 36er kann man mit 20mm oder auch 15mm kaufen.


----------



## felixh. (4. Dezember 2014)

Am Bikes and Beats - also im Juli - hat Canyon noch gemeint es kommt mit 15mm. Vereinfacht Canyon wahrscheinlich die Lagerhaltung


----------



## iquilibrium (4. Dezember 2014)

Reihe mich im Club der wartenden ein. Liefertermin für dem Team ist KW52. Mal sehen ob das so Klappt.


----------



## waxtomwax (5. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Könnte auch möglich sein, dass Canyon mit DT was ausgehandelt hat.
> 
> Die EX1501 gibt Aftermarket nur als 15mm und die neue 36er kann man mit 20mm oder auch 15mm kaufen.



So,
ich habe mal Canyon kontaktiert. Die 20mm für die Fox sind ein Fehler in der Beschreibung, es sind 15mm.
Und zur Lieferung heißt es, dass sie nicht genau sagen können, ob mein Termin (53/1) eingehalten werden kann. Sie seien aber im Plan und es ließe sich derzeit keine Lieferverzögerung erkennen.


----------



## iquilibrium (5. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit abholen? Ist der Ablauf schneller als schicken lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (5. Dezember 2014)

Wer sich das Strive abholt in Koblenz, dem empfehle ich die Bezahlung bei Abholung! 
Bei Vorauskasse muss 14 Tage vor "voraussichtlichem Liefertermin" (bei mir KW1) der Zahlungseingang erfolgen.
Nach dem vielen Hick-Hack mit dem Fertigstellungstermin und der mehrfachen Verschiebung werde ich kaum den kompletten Kaufpreis überweisen...um dann wieder einer Verschiebung in Kauf nehmen zu müssen und Canyon dann mit meinem Geld arbeitet...
Den 50€ Gutschein bzw. das SPD Pedal als Wiedergutmachung für die lange Wartezeit gibts übrigens laut Aussage von Canyon erst 4 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang...ganz schön clever Canyon


----------



## mohlo (5. Dezember 2014)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Wer sich das Strive abholt in Koblenz, dem empfehle ich die Bezahlung bei Abholung! Bei Vorauskasse muss 14 Tage vor "voraussichtlichem Liefertermin" (bei mir KW1) der Zahlungseingang erfolgen.


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Das Geld für das Strive (AL) liegt hier schon seit Tagen bereit. ;-)


----------



## zEpHy2k (5. Dezember 2014)

Reihe mich auch mal hier ein.
Habe heute meine AL 6.0 Race Bestellung storniert und das CF 8.0 Race genommen. Geht ja doch nicht anders.


----------



## gunznoc (5. Dezember 2014)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> […]
> Den 50€ Gutschein bzw. das SPD Pedal als Wiedergutmachung für die lange Wartezeit gibts übrigens laut Aussage von Canyon erst 4 Wochen nach Zahlungseingang...ganz schön clever Canyon



Dann haben die das geändert. 
Habe den 50€ Gutschein genutzt und letzte Woche storniert. 
Ging ohne wenn und aber. 
Den Gutschein habe ich aber sofort eingelöst. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## SlayerLover (7. Dezember 2014)

Interessanter Artikel über die im Strive CF 8.0 verbauten Felgen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/11/19/dt-swiss-ex-1501-spline-one-test-enduro-laufradsatz/
Stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob Canyon das normalerweise im Lieferumfang der Felge enthaltenen Tubeless-Felgenband und die entsprechenden Ventile mit ausliefert bzw. ob man bei Canyon gegen Aufpreis auf Tubeless umrüsten lassen kann? 
Idee?


----------



## MoPe. (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es so gehandhabt wird wie bei anderen tubeless fähigen Rädern ist das Band schon montiert und die Ventile liegen bei.
Das das Rad tubeless ausgeliefert wird geht denke ich nicht, man könnte sich ja, falls man das Rad abholt, einen entsprechenden Termin in der Werkstatt nehmen.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Dezember 2014)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel über die im Strive CF 8.0 verbauten Felgen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/11/19/dt-swiss-ex-1501-spline-one-test-enduro-laufradsatz/
> Stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob Canyon das normalerweise im Lieferumfang der Felge enthaltenen Tubeless-Felgenband und die entsprechenden Ventile mit ausliefert bzw. ob man bei Canyon gegen Aufpreis auf Tubeless umrüsten lassen kann?
> Idee?



Sind Schläuche verbaut.
Die Tubeless ventile liegen nicht bei


----------



## MoPe. (7. Dezember 2014)

Aber wieso sollte es beim Strive anders gemacht werden, als beispielsweise beim Spectral ? Soweit man das hier mitlesen kann gehören die Ventile bei diesem ja zum Lieferumfang.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Dezember 2014)

MoPe. schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte es beim Strive anders gemacht werden, als beispielsweise beim Spectral ? Soweit man das hier mitlesen kann gehören die Ventile bei diesem ja zum Lieferumfang.



okay dann hab ich mich vertan


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Dezember 2014)

MoPe. schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte es beim Strive anders gemacht werden, als beispielsweise beim Spectral ? Soweit man das hier mitlesen kann gehören die Ventile bei diesem ja zum Lieferumfang.



okay dann hab ich mich vertan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (8. Dezember 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Reihe mich auch mal hier ein.
> Habe heute meine AL 6.0 Race Bestellung storniert und das CF 8.0 Race genommen. Geht ja doch nicht anders.



Wie jetzt? Warum das?  Hab da irgendwie was nicht mitbekommen


----------



## zEpHy2k (8. Dezember 2014)

Germox schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Warum das?  Hab da irgendwie was nicht mitbekommen


Nix passiert, keine Angst. Ich kam nur zu dem Schluss, dass ich es nicht ertragen werde wenn ein AL hier steht und kein CF .


----------



## Germox (8. Dezember 2014)

Na dann ist ja gut. Dachte schon, an dem AL 6.0 ,wäre generell was faul und daher der Sinneswandel.  Ich bleibe beim AL  und hoffe mal, dass der Liefertermin gehalten werden kann.  Wo bist du denn jetzt gelandet ,durch die Neubestellung? Hoffe bist nicht zu weit nach hinten gerutscht, oder ist das CF evtl. gar eher verfügbar?


----------



## zEpHy2k (8. Dezember 2014)

Germox schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut. Dachte schon, an dem AL 6.0 ,wäre generell was faul und daher der Sinneswandel.  Ich bleibe beim AL  und hoffe mal, dass der Liefertermin gehalten werden kann.  Wo bist du denn jetzt gelandet ,durch die Neubestellung? Hoffe bist nicht zu weit nach hinten gerutscht, oder ist das CF evtl. gar eher verfügbar?


Das AL 6.0 Race hätte ich in KW5 bekommen, das CF 8.0 Race ist jetzt mit KW 14 angekündigt...ich hoffe es bleibt dabei, denn damit könnte ich noch so grade leben.


----------



## Germox (8. Dezember 2014)

Na dann viel Glück und ging es letztendlich ums Gewicht oder eher um die Ausstattung?  Ich hab ja auch überlegt, aber im Grossen und Ganzen, dann doch eher schiss gehabt, den Carbonrahme zu schrotten. Falls man dann doch mal abschmiert und das Bike ungünstig landet.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Dezember 2014)

Germox schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück und ging es letztendlich ums Gewicht oder eher um die Ausstattung?  Ich hab ja auch überlegt, aber im Grossen und Ganzen, dann doch eher schiss gehabt, den Carbonrahme zu schrotten. Falls man dann doch mal abschmiert und das Bike ungünstig landet.



Genau das ist auch meine Überlegung. Fahre zwar ein Ghost-Carbonfully als Trailbike, und das Ding musste schon eine Menge mitmachen, aber beim Enduro soll es dennoch Alu werden, da ich hoffe, hier eventuelle Beschädigungen eher als am Carbon-Rahmen sehen zu können.


----------



## zEpHy2k (8. Dezember 2014)

Germox schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück und ging es letztendlich ums Gewicht oder eher um die Ausstattung?  Ich hab ja auch überlegt, aber im Grossen und Ganzen, dann doch eher schiss gehabt, den Carbonrahme zu schrotten. Falls man dann doch mal abschmiert und das Bike ungünstig landet.


Ausschlaggebend war das Gesamtpaket.
Das AL 6.0 Race hat einfach diverse Teile verbaut von denen ich schon vorher weiß dass ich sie austauschen würde (Bremsen, Kurbel, Lenker/Vorbau, eben die wenigen, "schlechten" Teile an diesem Modell). 
Das CF 8.0 Race hingegen bietet zumindest mir kaum Potential zum meckern, ich wäre soweit mit allen Teilen zufrieden. Kurbel wäre irgendwann mal tauschenswert, ist aber dennoch deutlich hochwertiger als beim AL 6.0 Race. Noch dazu sind beide Federelemente aus der jeweils hochwertigeren Serie. Bei der Pike wäre mir RC oder RCT3 noch egal, beim Monarch Plus finde ich es beim CF 8.0 Race schon beruhigender wenn man eine zuschaltbare Platform hat, verglichen mit dem AL 6.0 Race. Für lange Anstiege in den Alpen wird die Plattform trotz Shapeshifter nützlich sein denke ich. Zumindest war ich an allen vorherigen Rädern froh darüber.
Das alles macht es für mich attraktiv die 1000€ mehr für das CF 8.0 Race hinzulegen. Rechnet man die Mehrkosten für die besseren Parts aus Neupreisen mal zusammen, kommt man auf ca. 400€. Die restlichen 600€ gehen dann halt für den CFK Rahmen drauf. 
Insgesamt ist das Ding auch noch fast 1 kg leichter und sicher steifer, weshalb ich mit allen Argumenten zusammen doch das CF bevorzuge.

Die Angst um den CFK Rahmen halte ich - verglichen mit einem Alu Rahmen - für unbegründet, aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung und es wurde hier hundertfach diskutiert.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Dezember 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Ausschlaggebend war das Gesamtpaket.
> Das AL 6.0 Race hat einfach diverse Teile verbaut von denen ich schon vorher weiß dass ich sie austauschen würde (Bremsen, Kurbel, Lenker/Vorbau, eben die wenigen, "schlechten" Teile an diesem Modell).
> Das CF 8.0 Race hingegen bietet zumindest mir kaum Potential zum meckern, ich wäre soweit mit allen Teilen zufrieden. Kurbel wäre irgendwann mal tauschenswert, ist aber dennoch deutlich hochwertiger als beim AL 6.0 Race. Noch dazu sind beide Federelemente aus der jeweils hochwertigeren Serie. Bei der Pike wäre mir RC oder RCT3 noch egal, beim Monarch Plus finde ich es beim CF 8.0 Race schon beruhigender wenn man eine zuschaltbare Platform hat, verglichen mit dem AL 6.0 Race. Für lange Anstiege in den Alpen wird die Plattform trotz Shapeshifter nützlich sein denke ich. Zumindest war ich an allen vorherigen Rädern froh darüber.
> Das alles macht es für mich attraktiv die 1000€ mehr für das CF 8.0 Race hinzulegen. Rechnet man die Mehrkosten für die besseren Parts aus Neupreisen mal zusammen, kommt man auf ca. 400€. Die restlichen 600€ gehen dann halt für den CFK Rahmen drauf.
> ...



Absolut nachvollziehbare Argumentation. 

Hast du vor dem Hintergrund nie das Strive AL 7.0 Race in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## zEpHy2k (8. Dezember 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Absolut nachvollziehbare Argumentation.
> 
> Hast du vor dem Hintergrund nie das Strive AL 7.0 Race in Betracht gezogen?


definitiv, aber es kam aus zwei Gründen nicht in Frage:
1. bin zwar DT Fan, aber der LRS ist mir eindeutig zu schwer (lt. Webseite 1840gr.)
2. vom AL 7.0 Race zum CF 8.0 Race sind es "nur" noch 600€, wobei letzteres die genannten Vorteile der eigentlich perfekten Ausstattung, CFK Rahmen und ca. -1kg Gesamtgewicht (verglichen mit dem AL 7.0 Race) bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Dezember 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> definitiv, aber es kam aus zwei Gründen nicht in Frage:
> 1. bin zwar DT Fan, aber der LRS ist mir eindeutig zu schwer (lt. Webseite 1840gr.)
> 2. vom AL 7.0 Race zum CF 8.0 Race sind es "nur" noch 600€, wobei letzteres die genannten Vorteile der eigentlich perfekten Ausstattung, CFK Rahmen und ca. -1kg Gesamtgewicht (verglichen mit dem AL 7.0 Race) bietet.



Zu 1: Auch hier stimme ich dir zu 100 % zu. Der Laufradsatz würde von mir sofort ersetzt. Aber: auch beim 8.0 Race. Der SRAM-LRS geht mit 21 mm Maulweite und nur 24 Speichen bei meinen max. 87 kg fahrfertig gar nicht. Müsste in beiden Fällen was gebaut werden (ca. 1700 g). Unentschieden.

Zu 2: Der restliche Unterschied in der Ausstattung betrifft nur Trigger und Kassette (X01 zu X1) sowie den Lenker. Den Fatbar Lite des 8.0 Race gibt's aber nur in vergleichsweise schmalen 740 mm, wirst du also auch tauschen. Und ob X01 oder X1 ist zumindest für mich egal.

Dann noch ein Wort zum Gewicht: Wie @Antunnacos hier schrieb, beträgt der Unterschied im Rahmengewicht - zumindest beim Standard - nur 400 g. Selbst wenn man die gut 200 g beim standardmäßig verbauten LRS, die 80 g beim Lenker und die knapp 70 g für Kassette und Trigger hinzuaddiert, sind es noch keine 900 g Differenz, sondern nur ca. 770 g. Da LRS und Lenker ohnehin bei beiden Bikes über kurz oder lang bei mir getauscht würden, wäre die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen 8.0 Race und 7.0 Race nur noch 470 g (Rahmen plus Kassette/Trigger). Dafür 600 € mehr ausgeben?  Ich bin froh, wenn ich bei der Finanzministerin die 3.100 € plus Zubehör durchgesetzt bekomme...


----------



## zEpHy2k (8. Dezember 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Zu 1: Auch hier stimme ich dir zu 100 % zu. Der Laufradsatz würde von mir sofort ersetzt. Aber: auch beim 8.0 Race. Der SRAM-LRS geht mit 21 mm Maulweite und nur 24 Speichen bei meinen max. 87 kg fahrfertig gar nicht. Müsste in beiden Fällen was gebaut werden (ca. 1700 g). Unentschieden.
> 
> Zu 2: Der restliche Unterschied in der Ausstattung betrifft nur Trigger und Kassette (X01 zu X1) sowie den Lenker. Den Fatbar Lite des 8.0 Race gibt's aber nur in vergleichsweise schmalen 740 mm, wirst du also auch tauschen. Und ob X01 oder X1 ist zumindest für mich egal.
> 
> Dann noch ein Wort zum Gewicht: Wie @Antunnacos hier schrieb, beträgt der Unterschied im Rahmengewicht - zumindest beim Standard - nur 400 g. Selbst wenn man die gut 200 g beim standardmäßig verbauten LRS, die 80 g beim Lenker und die knapp 70 g für Kassette und Trigger hinzuaddiert, sind es noch keine 900 g Differenz, sondern nur ca. 770 g. Da LRS und Lenker ohnehin bei beiden Bikes über kurz oder lang bei mir getauscht würden, wäre die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen 8.0 Race und 7.0 Race nur noch 470 g (Rahmen plus Kassette/Trigger). Dafür 600 € mehr ausgeben?  Ich bin froh, wenn ich bei der Finanzministerin die 3.100 € plus Zubehör durchgesetzt bekomme...


So hat eben jeder seine eigenen Kriterien . Ist sicher legitim. Ich werde den SRAM LRS mal fahren. Komme von einem Flow LRS (21mm Maulweite) mit 1,8mm Speichen, welcher zwei Jahre lang von gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsätzen und Touren alles ausgehalten hat (68kg...), daher wird das passen.
Was die restliche Rechnung betrifft, so hast Du sicher recht - rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet. Mir war nur das AL 7.0 mit 600€ Differenz zum 8.0 immer zu teuer, als dass ich dann nicht gleich noch 600€ mehr investiere und ein CF habe. Spielt dann eben der haben-will-Faktor hinein


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Dezember 2014)

Haben-will-Faktor ist gut. Ja, das kenne ich.


----------



## Germox (9. Dezember 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Das AL 6.0 Race hätte ich in KW5 bekommen, das CF 8.0 Race ist jetzt mit KW 14 angekündigt...ich hoffe es bleibt dabei, denn damit könnte ich noch so grade leben.



Meins soll Kw6 kommen aber mal sehen ,vielleicht bekomme ich es jetzt ja ne Woche früher.  Ist ja wieder eins frei geworden. sollte es so sein ,geb ich dir einen aus


----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Dezember 2014)

Germox schrieb:


> Meins soll Kw6 kommen aber mal sehen ,vielleicht bekomme ich es jetzt ja ne Woche früher.  Ist ja wieder eins frei geworden. sollte es so sein ,geb ich dir einen aus


----------



## vscope (9. Dezember 2014)

Test im Mountainbike Magazin

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-canyon-strive-cf-9-0-race.1274604.2.htm

Anscheinend ist der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher (65,5°) als auf der Website angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (14. Dezember 2014)

Weiß jemand welchen Innenlager-Standard das CF hat?


----------



## gunznoc (14. Dezember 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welchen Innenlager-Standard das CF hat?



BSA

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## grobi59 (14. Dezember 2014)

Perfekt.

Danke


----------



## psychotic (15. Dezember 2014)

Zugverlegung Strive CF Race!!!

Ist eigentlich schon jemanden aufgefallen, dass die tollen angekündigten innenverlegten Leitungen nun 
in Serie etwas anders gelöst wurden  ??

Die Leitungen werden nicht so verlegt wie auf dem Demo-Strive im Showroom oder auf den Abbildungen im Shop usw.

Bin am Samstag ein Strive CF Race in Koblenz probe gefahren und dort waren 3 Leitungen schön auf dem Unterrohr verlegt .
Die Werbung ist eindeutig anders und laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter in Serie wohl nicht umsetzbar...

Vielleicht interessant für alle die schon bestellt haben


----------



## Fire578 (15. Dezember 2014)

Wtf what?

Auf allen Fotos im Internet sind keine Leitungen oder Züge am Unterrohr zu erkennen. Auch auf Actionfotos nicht. Damit sind es dann ja nicht nur Räder zum schön stehen, sondern auch welche, bei denen die Innenverlegung der Leitungen funktioniert.


----------



## dirtyfrank (15. Dezember 2014)

psychotic schrieb:


> laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter in Serie wohl nicht umsetzbar...


Könnte es sein, dass das der Grund für die krassen Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung ist?


----------



## vscope (15. Dezember 2014)

krass das ein 2015er bike anfang 2015 kommt?


----------



## hanz-hanz (15. Dezember 2014)

psychotic schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag ein Strive CF Race in Koblenz probe gefahren und dort waren 3 Leitungen schön auf dem Unterrohr verlegt .
> Die Werbung ist eindeutig anders und laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter in Serie wohl nicht umsetzbar...
> 
> Vielleicht interessant für alle die schon bestellt haben



Ich glaub, hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor!


----------



## Fire578 (15. Dezember 2014)

psychotic schrieb:


> Zugverlegung Strive CF Race!!!
> 
> Bin am Samstag ein Strive CF Race in Koblenz probe gefahren und dort waren 3 Leitungen schön auf dem Unterrohr verlegt .
> Die Werbung ist eindeutig anders und laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter in Serie wohl nicht umsetzbar...
> ...



Ich hab gerade nochmal bei Canyon auf der HP geschaut. Beim AL laufen die Züge tatsächlich außen und es wird wie beim CF mit innenliegend geworben. Beim CF ist laut Bild alles im Rahmen. 

Kann es sein das du doch ein AL hattest?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Dezember 2014)

Al hat die züge innen, bremsleitung und reverb stealth hingegen gehen am unterrohr außen entlang
Cf hingegen sollte alles drinnen haben, auch eie bremsleitung, so war das halt mal angekündigt

Die schaktzüge sind sicher bei beiden modellen innen, wär ja n rückschritt sie außen dran zu machen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefly85 (16. Dezember 2014)

Zur Zugverlegung beim Strive:

AL VS CF

Alles klar?


----------



## Fire578 (16. Dezember 2014)

CF 9.0 Team = Pretty little shit


----------



## dirtyfrank (16. Dezember 2014)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Ich glaub, hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor!


Und zwar welches?


----------



## waxtomwax (16. Dezember 2014)

Hier sind die Züge gut zu sehen:

http://dirt.mpora.de/featured/im-test-canyon-strive-cf-8-0/3


----------



## Velo-X (16. Dezember 2014)

Bin vorletzten Samstag ein Strive CF 8.0 Race probegefahren - alle Leitungen waren innen verlegt!



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## waxtomwax (16. Dezember 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Bin vorletzten Samstag ein Strive CF 8.0 Race probegefahren - alle Leitungen waren innen verlegt!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Ich denke, wenn die ersten Radl da sind, werden wir's genau wissen.


----------



## Freefly85 (17. Dezember 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Bin vorletzten Samstag ein Strive CF 8.0 Race probegefahren - alle Leitungen waren innen verlegt!


Und? Wie wars? Körpergrösse zur Rahmengrösse? Fahrgefühl allg. und mit Shapeshifter? Nur aus reiner Neugier & Vorfreude  Danke


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2014)

Explosionszeichnungen sind nun online

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=48&supportcenter_articles_id=291&page=1

Das CF hat da alles innen verlegt und den Rockerarm gibt in drei farben, schwarz, blau, grau, also kommt das blaue wohl komplett blau


----------



## zEpHy2k (17. Dezember 2014)

Sehr cool 

Leider zeigt mein Strive-delivery-countdown auf der Ikea-Tafel in der Küche immer noch 15 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (17. Dezember 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Sehr cool
> 
> Leider zeigt mein Strive-delivery-countdown auf der Ikea-Tafel in der Küche immer noch 15 Wochen



Falls nix mehr dazwischenkommt: 29-31. Dezember, also übernächste Woche. 
Ich wollt' dich nur ein bissl quälen.


----------



## waxtomwax (17. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Falls nix mehr dazwischenkommt: 29-31. Dezember, also übernächste Woche.
> Ich wollt' dich nur ein bissl quälen.



Welches Modell haste bstellt?


----------



## Velo-X (17. Dezember 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn die ersten Radl da sind, werden wir's genau wissen.


In 2 Wochen müsste meins kommen - dann kann ich ja mal ein Bild reinstellen. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (17. Dezember 2014)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> Und? Wie wars? Körpergrösse zur Rahmengrösse? Fahrgefühl allg. und mit Shapeshifter? Nur aus reiner Neugier & Vorfreude  Danke


Bin M-Race probegefahren (in L war es leider nicht da) und fand es von der Größe auch schon sehr angenehm - habe mich von der Geometrie sehr wohl gefühlt. Ich hätte es aber gern ein bischen größer - was mich freut, denn ich habe L-Race bestellt.
Den Shapeshifter finde ich Klasse (die Umschaltung beim Fahren zwischen den Modi klappte auf Anhieb) - im XC-Modus fand ich es sogar besser zu Pedalieren als das ebenfalls probegefahrene Spectral-EX (hat überlegt zu switchen).

Meine Größe: 189 / SL 90
Mein Strive CF 8.0 Race in L kommt vorraussichtlich in 2 Wochen - dann kann ich nach ein paar Fahrten im Gelände/Tour mehr sagen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## waxtomwax (17. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Welches Modell haste bstellt?



CF 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> CF 8.0



Schwarz? 

Würd mich interessieren ob es so ausschaut wie das 9.0sl, das ist auch stealth hat aber aufm bild ne andre farbe.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlayerLover (17. Dezember 2014)

Weiss jemand ob beim CF 8.0 die FOX Factory Float 36 FIT RC2 mit oder ohne Kashima geliefert wird?
Laute Webseite wird nur beim CF 9.0 SL Kashima angegeben 
Wer hätte schon nicht gerne die Zusatzbeschichtung auf seiner Gabel 
Danke!


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2014)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob beim CF 8.0 die FOX Factory Float 36 FIT RC2 mit oder ohne Kashima geliefert wird?
> Laute Webseite wird nur beim CF 9.0 SL Kashima angegeben
> Wer hätte schon nicht gerne die Zusatzbeschichtung auf seiner Gabel
> Danke!



Beim 8,0 bei der Gabel auf + clicken, da steht dann Kashima

EDIT: also vor n paar Tagen stand da noch Kashima, jetzt nimmer....


----------



## zEpHy2k (17. Dezember 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> EDIT: also vor n paar Tagen stand da noch Kashima, jetzt nimmer....


Was solche Änderungen betrifft würde mich auch mal was interessieren.

Ich bilde mir ja ein, beim CF 8.0 Race wäre vor 1-2 Wochen als Dämpfer noch der Monarch+ RC3 DebonAir drin gestanden. Nun ist von DebonAir aber keine Rede mehr. Bin mir leider nicht sicher ob ich mich täusche, oder ob das geändert wurde.
Weiß das zufällig jemand genauer?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Dezember 2014)

Beim 8,0 CF steht nun 15mm Steckachse, da stand vor n paar Tagen fast sicher Kashima, denn vor ner Woche oder so gabs hier ja die Frage nach der Steckachse und da stand nix auf der HP, wurde von nem User im Canyon-Chat nachgefragt.

DebonAir steht bei mir bei den CF Modellen.

Ich denk mal da is Kashima dran und auch alles DebonAir, glaub kaum dass die n Bild von Kashima machen und dann ohne liefern. Bei den 2x10 Strives fehlt bei inigen Bildern die Kefü, die so is wie bei den AL/CF9.0SL


----------



## Velo-X (17. Dezember 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Was solche Änderungen betrifft würde mich auch mal was interessieren.
> 
> Ich bilde mir ja ein, beim CF 8.0 Race wäre vor 1-2 Wochen als Dämpfer noch der Monarch+ RC3 DebonAir drin gestanden. Nun ist von DebonAir aber keine Rede mehr. Bin mir leider nicht sicher ob ich mich täusche, oder ob das geändert wurde.
> Weiß das zufällig jemand genauer?


Steht dort immer noch.





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## zEpHy2k (17. Dezember 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Steht dort immer noch.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Danke, habe herausgefunden woran es lag.
In meinem Browserverlauf war die englische Seite vom CF 8.0 Race gespeichert.
Auf der englischen steht nix von DebonAir:
http://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3509
Auf der deutschen hingegen schon:
http://www.canyon.com/de/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3509

Da soll sich noch jemand auskennen.

vgl.:


----------



## zEpHy2k (20. Dezember 2014)

-


----------



## iquilibrium (21. Dezember 2014)

So, abholtermin ist am 29.12. am 23.12 wäre es auch möglich gewesen, nur komm ich da aus dem Urlaub zurück. Also leider nix mit unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## SlayerLover (21. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium: wann hattest du bestellt? cf 8.0??? wann bekamst du bescheid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> So, abholtermin ist am 29.12. am 23.12 wäre es auch möglich gewesen, nur komm ich da aus dem Urlaub zurück. Also leider nix mit unterm Weihnachtsbaum



Dann bitte bilder posten, danke.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## iquilibrium (21. Dezember 2014)

9.0 Team in L 
Bilder kommen natürlich


----------



## waxtomwax (21. Dezember 2014)

Und wann hast du nun geordert?


----------



## iquilibrium (21. Dezember 2014)

Vor ungefähr nen Monat. Ist denk ich einer abgesprungen. Mail für den abholtermin hab ich Anfang der Woche bekommen


----------



## waxtomwax (21. Dezember 2014)

Dann ist wohl ein Unterschied zwischen Abholung und Lieferung. Ich hatte schon vor Monaten bestellt, wie manch andere auch. Skandal.


----------



## Tricksy (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin soooooo gespannt auf eure Bikes, vor allem erste Einsatzberichte mit dem Shapeshifter unter echten Bedingungen. Die Presse berichtet ja nur Positives, aber denen muss man ja nicht glauben. Von daher bitte ich um ausführliche Ausgehberichte von euch glücklichen Erstbesitzern.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## waxtomwax (22. Dezember 2014)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Ich bin soooooo gespannt auf eure Bikes, vor allem erste Einsatzberichte mit dem Shapeshifter unter echten Bedingungen. Die Presse berichtet ja nur Positives, aber denen muss man ja nicht glauben. Von daher bitte ich um ausführliche Ausgehberichte von euch glücklichen Erstbesitzern.



Frag' mich mal. Jetzt wird sich hoffentlich bald zeigen, ob es sich gelohnt hat, dass ich Liteville nach etlichen Jahren untreu geworden bin. Wenn nicht, gibt's bald ein CF 8.0 in blau im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Jogi1968 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Kennt ihr den Film?






Schönen Tag noch  

(In der 16KW soll mein Strive CF 9.0 TAEM abholbereit sein!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (23. Dezember 2014)

So. Es ist schon wieder passiert. Gerade Mail von Canyon. Fünfte Woche Januar. Am 1. Juli bestellt, ursprünglich 46 Woche Lieferung. Ich bin stinksauer.


----------



## GrüneRose (23. Dezember 2014)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> So. Es ist schon wieder passiert. Gerade Mail von Canyon. Fünfte Woche Januar. Am 1. Juli bestellt, ursprünglich 46 Woche Lieferung. Ich bin stinksauer.



Dito, 8.0 Blau in M  Addieren sich die Entschädigungsgutscheine auf?


----------



## SlayerLover (23. Dezember 2014)

Dito bei mir! Hab eben telefonisch bei Canyon meinem Ärger Luft gemacht...bereits der 3. Liefertermin und der 2. Versuch die Wogen mit einem Verkaufsartikel zu glätten den kein Mensch braucht...ich erwarte hier von Canyon mehr als dies...soll Canyon zumindest mitteilen woran es liegt...was fehlt,  ggfs. eine alternative Komponente anbieten und am allerbesten einen fairen Rabatt!
So hinterlassen Sie verständnislose (Neu)kunden wie Dich und mich 
Anfang August bestellt hatte ich übrigens das CF8.0 in L...ist hier ausschließlich dieses Modell betroffen?
Es braut sich so langsam ein Shitstorm zusammen über Canyon


----------



## zEpHy2k (23. Dezember 2014)

Könntet ihr genau auflisten um welche Räder in welcher Größe und Lackierung es geht? Wäre nicht uninteressant.


----------



## waxtomwax (23. Dezember 2014)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Könntet ihr genau auflisten um welche Räder in welcher Größe und Lackierung es geht? Wäre nicht uninteressant.



Steht doch etwas weiter oben bei mir. 
Ich weiß jedenfalls eines: Wenn Januar wieder nix wird, können die ihren Sch... behalten. Ich habe schon viel negatives über C. gelesen und bei Bekannten miterlebt. Und hier hat es sich wieder bewahrheitet. Diese Liefertermine sind alles andere als seriös. 
Außerdem: Wem wurde denn ohne nachfragen gesagt, wie er seinen Gutschein einlösen kann? Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt.


----------



## Velo-X (23. Dezember 2014)

Canyon Strive CF8.0 Race in Team-Schwarz / L
Bestellt am 13.Juni, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW44 - verschoben auf KW1.
Letzte Woche nochmal angefragt -> Steht laut Canyon für KW1 bereit.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (23. Dezember 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Canyon Strive CF8.0 Race in Team-Schwarz / L
> Bestellt am 13.Juni, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW44 - verschoben auf KW1.
> Letzte Woche nochmal angefragt -> Steht laut Canyon für KW1 bereit.
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.
> ...




Ich hatte auch vor kurzem gefragt. Da hieß es, alles läuft planmäßig. Und jetzt steht vorsorglich schon mal in der neuen Verschiebunsgmail drin "voraussichtlich".


----------



## PatrickCUX (23. Dezember 2014)

Hab vorhin auch die tolle Email erhalten. Aus KW2 wurde ebenfalls KW5. Am Telefon konnte man mir auch nicht genauer mitteilen welche Teile fehlen. Die einzige Aussage war, dass eine "Hauptkomponente" fehle. Das Bike als Bausatz, ohne die fehlenden Teile, rausschicken geht natürlich auch nicht. Könnt ko....
Ach ja, Strive CF 8.0 L black.


----------



## Freefly85 (24. Dezember 2014)

CF 9.0 TEAM, Grösse L race, bestellt Anfangs Juli mit KW 52. Ende September Benachrichtigung der Verschiebung auf KW 1. Dafür blaue Nukeproof Neutron bereits gratis erhalten. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es bei KW 1 bleibt. Bezahlt habe ich bereits Anfangs Dezember...


----------



## iquilibrium (24. Dezember 2014)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> CF 9.0 TEAM, Grösse L race, bestellt Anfangs Juli mit KW 52. Ende September Benachrichtigung der Verschiebung auf KW 1. Dafür blaue Nukeproof Neutron bereits gratis erhalten. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es bei KW 1 bleibt. Bezahlt habe ich bereits Anfangs Dezember...



Hmm, da wäre abholung schneller gegangen.....! Hätte meins ja schon gestern holen können


----------



## SlayerLover (25. Dezember 2014)

@iquilibrium: Na dann sei froh, dass an Deinem Bike keine Shimano Parts drangeschraubt sind, denn hier gibts Lieferschwierigkeiten...Grund für die erneute Liefertermin Verschiebung für die unter uns, die sich für ein Strive mit Shimano Parts entschieden haben


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Dezember 2014)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> @iquilibrium: Na dann sei froh, dass an Deinem Bike keine Shimano Parts drangeschraubt sind, denn hier gibts Lieferschwierigkeiten...Grund für die erneute Liefertermin Verschiebung für die unter uns, die sich für ein Strive mit Shimano Parts entschieden haben



glaubste nicht es ist vllt die Kurbel? oder der Canecreek?


----------



## waxtomwax (25. Dezember 2014)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> @iquilibrium: Na dann sei froh, dass an Deinem Bike keine Shimano Parts drangeschraubt sind, denn hier gibts Lieferschwierigkeiten...Grund für die erneute Liefertermin Verschiebung für die unter uns, die sich für ein Strive mit Shimano Parts entschieden haben



Ist das deren Ernst? XT-Teile, die es in jedem Radlladen gibt, sollen nicht lieferbar sein? Wer soll das den glauben?


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaubs auch nicht, des is was anderes, Dämpfer, Kurbel, Federgabel oder Laufräder.


----------



## waxtomwax (25. Dezember 2014)

Oder Rahmen bzw. Shapeshifter.


----------



## Sylver46 (25. Dezember 2014)

Also ich soll mein Strive CF 9.0 in der KW2 bekommen. Geld habe ich gestern in PayPal freigegeben, bei mir gab es bisher keine Benachrichtigung, dass es sich erneut verspäten sollte. Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so. Habe für die letzte Verzögerung ja eine sehr geile Standluftpumpe bekommen, fand ich eine faire Geste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (25. Dezember 2014)

Na dann sind wir mal gespannt...


----------



## zEpHy2k (26. Dezember 2014)

Servus,

um die Wochen bis zur Lieferung zu überbrücken (höhö), habe ich gerade mal die Gewichte der Teile am CF 8.0 Race rausgesucht.
Kommen bis auf das Gewicht der Laufräder und der Kurbel alle aus gewichte.mtb-news.de.
Bei der Kurbel ist anzumerken, dass eine gleichartige Kurbel hier mit BB92-Lager und 32er Blatt auf 695gr kommt
und RaceFace für die wirklich verbaute Kombination (BSA, 34T) 675gr angibt. Deshalb werden die 700gr wohl halbwegs hinkommen.
Vielleicht liegt es an den Feiertagen und ich habe irgendein Teil vergessen, jedoch komme ich so nur auf knapp 12,4kg, wohl gemerkt mit einem Rahmengewicht + Shapeshifter von 2400gr, mangels genauerer Daten. Angabe lt. Canyon sind jedoch 12,7kg.
Habe ich was vergessen, oder wiegt der Race-M Rahmen einfach statt 2400gr in Wirklichkeit 2700gr?

Rahmen: Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race, M, inklusive Shapeshifter 2400gr
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch+ DebonAir 200x57mm 322gr
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 SoloAir 160mm 27,5" 1869gr
Laufräder: SRAM Roam 40 1615gr
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller II TR Exo & Minion DHR II MaxxPro 1655gr
Schläuche/Tubeless: Schläuche 380gr
Bremse VR: SRAM Guide RS 254gr
Bremse HR: SRAM Guide RS 273gr
Bremsscheiben: SRAM Centerline 200mm + 180mm 342gr
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine Cinch HT2 175mm + 34 T Cinch NW spiderless dm + Turbine BB BSA 700gr
Innenlager: siehe Kurbel
Kette: KMC X11-93 234gr
Schaltwerk: SRAM X01 252gr
Schalthebel: SRAM X01 Trigger 128gr
Kassette: SRAM X01 XG-1195 263gr
Kettenblatt: siehe Kurbel
Kettenführung: e-thirteen XCX+ 77gr
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 30,9mm 420mm 590gr
Sattelklemme: Canyon 25gr
Vorbau: Renthal Apex 126gr
Lenker: Renthal FatBar Lite 740mm 266gr
Griffe: Ergon GE1 168gr
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40 90gr
Schaltzüge: - 30gr
Schaltzughüllen: - 80gr
Pedale: - 
Sattel: SDG Circuit 221gr
Bashguard: - 
Disc-Schrauben: - 16gr
Kettenblattschrauben: - 
Bremsadapter: - 
Kettenstrebenschutz: - 
Flaschenhalter: - 
Schutzblech: - 
Gesamtgewicht: 12376gr


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. Dezember 2014)

Grrrrrrrrr.
Bestellt 13.06. - 1. Liefertermin September - 2. Liefertermin Dezember - 3. Liefertermin KW5!

CF8.0 blue Gr. XL

Bin sehr enttäuscht.....


----------



## mohlo (29. Dezember 2014)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrr.
> Bestellt 13.06. - 1. Liefertermin September - 2. Liefertermin Dezember - 3. Liefertermin KW5!
> 
> CF8.0 blue Gr. XL
> ...


Gab es wenigstens eine Entschädigung (Pedale etc.)


----------



## iquilibrium (29. Dezember 2014)

So es ist soweit


----------



## zEpHy2k (29. Dezember 2014)

Deines? Abgeholt?
Sehr schön


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Dezember 2014)

sehr schön das bike, da is man richtig neidisch, glückwunsch!


----------



## Fire578 (29. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön! Das ist dann wohl das was ich Samstag gesehen hab. L? Ich durfte leider nicht Probesitzen, da es ein Kundenbike war. ;-)


----------



## SlayerLover (29. Dezember 2014)

Glückwunsch! SRAM Komponenten ! Ich sags doch...Strives mit Shimano Komponenten sind nicht lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (29. Dezember 2014)

Jeb, war meins. Das erste das offiziell Verkauft wurde.


----------



## Jogi1968 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo iquilibrium!

Erst mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!!!

Durch einen Freund der 2013 ein Team Strive gekauft weiß ich, dass es eine spezielle Garantie für Mavic Felgen gibt. Da mein Strive CF Team aber erst in der 16.KW kommen soll, habe ich die Zeit schon mal genutzt.

Wichtig für die Garantie (Garantie MP3) ist, sie muss innerhalb von 5 Tagen nach dem Kauf abgeschlossen werden!

Bedingungen usw.:
http://www.mavic-mp3.com/menu.php?storeid=5&choose_country=81&osCsid=vuf2ssnuels2m7rg5d9fj24225

Kosten (auch für andere Felgen):
http://www.mavic-mp3.com/catalog_pr...2m7rg5d9fj24225&categories_id=9&models_id=179

Auszug aus der Mail von Canyon auf meine Anfrage:

_„Es ist zwar ein wenig kompliziert und etwas aufwändig, da wir bei Mavic nicht als Händler sondern als Hersteller laufen, aber es geht.
Die Kreditorenartikelnr. sind:

Kreditorenartikelnr. vorderes Laufrad: *35608710*
Kreditorenartikelnr. hinteres Laufrad: *36641013*
unser Händlercode: *4900550*

Da wir nur sogenannte OEM-Ware erhalten, (OEM = Ware die direkt für die Herstellung von ganzen Bikes an den Hersteller geliefert wird) erhalten wir keine Registrierungskarte. Die benötigte Seriennummer können Sie leider nur von der Felge selber ablesen, dafür müßen Sie aber den Reifen und den Schlauch demontieren, da diese auf der Innenseite der Felge steht.

Desweiteren müss wen Sie neben der Rechnung auch den Lieferschein mit einreichen, da bei unseren Vertriebssystem die Lieferung nicht mit der Rechnungsdatum übereinstimmt. Das wurde aber mit Mavic für Canyon so abgesprochen.“_

Vielleicht hilft Information und ich hoffe dass sie auch richtig sind!

Noch viel Spaß mit den Bike


----------



## rfgs (29. Dezember 2014)

also den letzten beitrag mit der mavic garantie finde ich inhaltlich sehr gut und der technik entsprechend sehr zielführend !


----------



## Sylver46 (29. Dezember 2014)

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, diese Garantie ist nicht sehr attraktiv in Anbetracht des Preises und der Laufzeit... Trotzdem danke für das Aufzeigen der Option.

Geiles Bike, Ich muss noch bis KW 1 warten


----------



## iquilibrium (29. Dezember 2014)

Fahr schon über 3 Jahre die Crossmax und hatte noch nie nen defekt damit. meiner Meinung nach die robustesten Laufräder überhaupt.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Fahr schon über 3 Jahre die Crossmax und hatte noch nie nen defekt damit. meiner Meinung nach die robustesten Laufräder überhaupt.



nix schreiben, BILDER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (29. Dezember 2014)




----------



## iquilibrium (29. Dezember 2014)

Auf Wunsch mach ich Detailbilder


----------



## Sylver46 (29. Dezember 2014)

@iquilibrium

Wie groß bist du? Die Sattelstütze ragt ja schon recht weit raus.


----------



## Boltzer (29. Dezember 2014)

Sattelhöhe ist wohl noch nicht eingestellt, ohne Pedale wäre das auch schwierig.


----------



## Micha382 (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei Canyon waren welche dran. Hab mich auch über die Sattelhöhe gewundert.


----------



## iquilibrium (29. Dezember 2014)

der muss noch n bisschen runder aber mit knapp 190 und ner 94er schrittlänge schaut das nun mal so aus


----------



## mohlo (30. Dezember 2014)




----------



## roulyourboat (30. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch mach ich Detailbilder



Danke für das Angebot. Wie siehts aus, wenn der Lenker 90° eingeschlagen ist? Kollidieren Bremshebel und Oberrohr miteinander oder bleibt da genügend Platz?

Wünsche viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## iquilibrium (30. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir ist 1 cm Luft. wenn man die Bremsen allerdings steiler stellt, wird es eng.
So die erste Tuning Maßnahme ist durch! Stellt mich aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da die Kette weng an den Zähnen hackt. mal sehen wie es unter Last ist.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit richtiger Sattelhöhe, wobei ich noch nen cm tiefer könnt.


----------



## zEpHy2k (30. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön 
Ist der Aufsteller beim Rad dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (30. Dezember 2014)

Schön wär´s 
hab zwei Falschen, AssSaver und Mudguard  dazu bekommen.


----------



## SlayerLover (30. Dezember 2014)

...und hoffentlich das Pedal bzw. 50€ Rabatt für die verspätete Lieferung !?


----------



## Sylver46 (30. Dezember 2014)

War nicht mal der Mudguard dabei?


----------



## _Stefan_Wagner (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
Welche Achse ist.bei der.Gabel verbaut bzw liegt die andere Achse bei?


----------



## canny_8.0 (30. Dezember 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Gab es wenigstens eine Entschädigung (Pedale etc.)



Hi, ja pedale und ein Aero Wedge Pack Strap & Mini 18+ Folding Tool...

Tröstet nicht wirklich ;-).... Hatte mich schon sehr gefreut. Naja jetzt noch 5 Wochen.....


----------



## roulyourboat (30. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist 1 cm Luft. wenn man die Bremsen allerdings steiler stellt, wird es eng.
> So die erste Tuning Maßnahme ist durch! Stellt mich aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da die Kette weng an den Zähnen hackt. mal sehen wie es unter Last ist.
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit richtiger Sattelhöhe, wobei ich noch nen cm tiefer könnt.


Danke für die Info!


----------



## Thor79 (30. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346313 Anhang anzeigen 346314 Anhang anzeigen 346315 Anhang anzeigen 346316 Also bei mir ist 1 cm Luft. wenn man die Bremsen allerdings steiler stellt, wird es eng.
> So die erste Tuning Maßnahme ist durch! Stellt mich aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da die Kette weng an den Zähnen hackt. mal sehen wie es unter Last ist.
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit richtiger Sattelhöhe, wobei ich noch nen cm tiefer könnt.



wird bei dem Team-Rad nicht mehr das teure Keramik-Innenlager verbaut oder gibt's das auch in grau?
gruß


----------



## Deleted176859 (30. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346313 Anhang anzeigen 346314 Anhang anzeigen 346315 Anhang anzeigen 346316 Also bei mir ist 1 cm Luft. wenn man die Bremsen allerdings steiler stellt, wird es eng.
> So die erste Tuning Maßnahme ist durch! Stellt mich aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da die Kette weng an den Zähnen hackt. mal sehen wie es unter Last ist.
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit richtiger Sattelhöhe, wobei ich noch nen cm tiefer könnt.




Hmmm, also bei der Sattelüberhöhung hätte ich bedenken was die Vorgabe von Canyon bezüglich (vorgeschriebener) Einstecktiefe von der 
Sattelstütze betrifft. Diese sollte ja unbedingt mindestens bis Unterkante Oberrohr gehen um Beschädigungen des Sattelrohres zu vermeiden...


----------



## Sylver46 (31. Dezember 2014)

@klitschbeen wo steht das? Bzw wo kann man das nachlesen, im Prinzip sollte doch die volle sattelstützenlänge nutzbar sein oder etwa nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (31. Dezember 2014)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> @klitschbeen wo steht das? Bzw wo kann man das nachlesen, im Prinzip sollte doch die volle sattelstützenlänge nutzbar sein oder etwa nicht?




Steht im Handbuch welches jedem Bike beiligt. Ist ja auch logisch. Gibt hier schon paar Threads wegen gerissenen Sattelrohren und der daraufhin problematischen Abwicklung seitens Canyon. (Mindesteinstecktiefe eingehalten...???) Ich glaube die Reverb gibt es in verschiedenen Längen....


----------



## mohlo (31. Dezember 2014)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> @klitschbeen wo steht das? Bzw wo kann man das nachlesen, im Prinzip sollte doch die volle sattelstützenlänge nutzbar sein oder etwa nicht?


Nachzulesen z. B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-sattelrohr-gerissen.655698/


----------



## iquilibrium (31. Dezember 2014)

Also sie reicht trotzdem noch locker bis zum Sitzrohr! 10cm schaut sie raus, sind also 28cm im Sitzrohr, da eine länge von 38cm


----------



## gunznoc (31. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Also sie reicht trotzdem noch locker bis zum Sitzrohr! 10cm schaut sie raus, sind also 28cm im Sitzrohr, da eine länge von 38cm



Ganz genau verstehe ich Deine Aussage nicht. 
Aber ich glaube du hast das falsch verstanden, wenn ich das richtig deute. 

Die Gesamtlänge, also Unterkante bis zur Mitte der Sattelklemmung beträgt 380 mm. Unten Maß "A"
Nicht das maximal versenkbare Stück Sattelrohr. Maß "E"






Gruß
Niklas


----------



## mohlo (31. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Also sie reicht trotzdem noch locker bis zum Sitzrohr! 10cm schaut sie raus, sind also 28cm im Sitzrohr, da eine länge von 38cm


Das sieht aber eher danach aus, als wären max. 5 - 6 cm im Sitzrohr "versenkt":


----------



## iquilibrium (31. Dezember 2014)

Hast recht! Hab sie jetzt mal raus gezogen, ist ne 420er und ist jetzt 10cm im sitzrohr. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (31. Dezember 2014)

In der Anleitung steht nix von sitzrohrhöhe.


----------



## mohlo (31. Dezember 2014)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346574 In der Anleitung steht nix von sitzrohrhöhe.


Auf der Sattelstütze befindet sich eine Markierung. Bis zu dieser sollte die Stütze mind. im Sattelrohr eingesteckt werden.
Steht ja auch so im Handbuch beschrieben.


----------



## Sylver46 (31. Dezember 2014)

Dann passt das doch aber, die min/Max Markierung ist ja bekannt. Macht mir bitte keine Angst bin schon drauf und dran das Bike zu stornieren, komme mit einer Schrittlänge von 91cm auf ähnliche Werte wie iquilibrium...


----------



## iquilibrium (31. Dezember 2014)

also, ich hab so 93cm und die Markierung ist ca. 4cm im Sitzrohr..... also alles Top


----------



## Deleted176859 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hab extra noch mal das Handbuch (2013 er Ausführung) rausgekramt.  Zitat Canyon Seite 35: Bei Rahmen mit längerem, über das Oberrohr hinausragendem Sitzrohr muss die Sattelstütze mindestens bis unterhalb des Oberrohres hineingeschoben werden. Das kann zu einer Mindesteinstecktiefe von 10 Zentimetern *und mehr *führen....


----------



## Sylver46 (31. Dezember 2014)

Das aber schon ziemlicher Blödsinn ich denke die Konstrukteure von Canyon sollten in der Lage sein, ein Sattelrohr so zu bauen, dass es den allgemein bekannten Regeln/Vorgaben entspricht, auf den Sattelstützen ist ja nicht umsonst die Markierung drauf nach der man sich richten soll. Wenn man sich den Verlauf des Oberrohres so ansieht, dann ist es noch schwerer zu glauben, dass man unterhalb dessen liegen muss. Dann müsste die reverb im Strive ja bis fast Anschlag drin stecken... Ließt hier wer von Canyon mit? Kommentar dazu wäre nett...


----------



## zEpHy2k (31. Dezember 2014)

Die Mindesteinstecktiefen auf Sattelstützen beziehen sich wie es die Logik nahe legt auf die SattelSTÜTZE, weshalb sie auch zwischen allen Stützen variieren. Demnach sollte es auch leicht einzusehen sein, dass der Rahmenhersteller ebenso eine Mindesteinstecktiefe für den Rahmen angibt, da dieser durch die variablen Mindesteinstecktiefen verschiedener Stützen wohl kaum vor einem Schaden sicher wäre. Das machen andere Hersteller (man denke an das Specialized typische Loch im Sitzrohr) ganz genauso...

Wie gut oder schlecht Canyon dieses Maß angibt, ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Deleted176859 (31. Dezember 2014)

Tja das ist eben das Dilemma...Die Rahmen werden immer "Hydroformer" (und leichter...). Aber Fahrer die eben nicht das "Idealmaß" in Bezug auf Körpergröße und Schrittlänge aufweisen haben eben das Problem mit dem Auszug bzw. der Sattelüberhöhung.

Klar, Canyon sichert sich da eben ab mit den Hinweisen in Bezug auf die Einstecktiefe. Man hat nun die Wahl. Hört man auf den Hersteller des Bikes oder richtet man sich nach der Markierung auf der Stütze....


----------



## zEpHy2k (31. Dezember 2014)

-


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Januar 2015)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Man hat nun die Wahl. Hört man auf den Hersteller des Bikes oder richtet man sich nach der Markierung auf der Stütze....


Wieso Wahl? Moeglichst sollte man wohl beide Bedingungen gleichzeitig erfuellen. Ist doch beim Strive eh grad besonders easy, da es die normalen sowie die Racemodelle mit kürzerem Sitzrohr gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (1. Januar 2015)

Beim aktuellen Canyon Design sind die Oberrohre ja dermaßen tief angesetzt, dass man die Sattelstütze bei den großen Rahmen danach ja gar nicht herausgezogen werden dürfte. Die größere Sattelrohrlänge befindet sich dann ja überwiegend über dem Oberrohransatz .
Das wäre ja total praxisfern. 
Schade dass es in diesem Forum keinen Support von Canyon gibt.


----------



## Blue729 (1. Januar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Das aber schon ziemlicher Blödsinn *ich denke die Konstrukteure von Canyon sollten in der Lage sein*, ein Sattelrohr so zu bauen, dass es den allgemein bekannten Regeln/Vorgaben entspricht, auf den Sattelstützen ist ja nicht umsonst die Markierung drauf nach der man sich richten soll. Wenn man sich den Verlauf des Oberrohres so ansieht, dann ist es noch schwerer zu glauben, dass man unterhalb dessen liegen muss. Dann müsste die reverb im Strive ja bis fast Anschlag drin stecken... Ließt hier wer von Canyon mit? Kommentar dazu wäre nett...





- 2006 Torque, ein Hinterbau dessen Degressivität nicht zu toppen war
- 2011er Strive, eine Box konstruiert die nach kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgibt
- 2012-2014, neue Box, gleicher Hinterbau, ohne Anpassung des Dämpfers Durchsacken vorprogrammiert
- 2011-2014, immer wieder reißen Strives unten am Sitzrohr
....

ich lass mich überraschen, was dieses Modelljahr mit sich bringt. Wenn dann die Kinderkrankheiten besiegt sind, denk ich vielleicht nochmal drüber nach. 
Solange bin ich froh, gewechselt zu haben.


----------



## mohlo (1. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> - 2006 Torque, ein Hinterbau dessen Degressivität nicht zu toppen war
> - 2011er Strive, eine Box konstruiert die nach kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgibt
> - 2012-2014, neue Box, gleicher Hinterbau, ohne Anpassung des Dämpfers Durchsacken vorprogrammiert
> - 2011-2014, immer wieder reißen Strives unten am Sitzrohr
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen: Die Risse an den Sitzstreben (Schweißnaht an der Bremssattelaufnahme) der 2009-2012er Nerve AM/XC.

Habe aber dennoch ein Strive AL bestellt, das Ende Januar kommen sollte.


----------



## hanz-hanz (1. Januar 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage.

Wie fährt sich jetzt der Bock?

Butter bei den Fischen!...oder seit Ihr vor lauter “Abschütteln“ noch nicht dazugekommen?


----------



## Sylver46 (2. Januar 2015)

Habe Canyon heute bzgl. des Sattelrohr/Oberrohr/Einstecktiefen-Problems angerufen, der Techniker hatte selber keine Antwort darauf. Man will sich noch einmal per eMail melden. Ich werde die Infos dann hier im Board verteilen... Nur noch wenige Tage bis KW2


----------



## waxtomwax (2. Januar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Habe Canyon heute bzgl. des Sattelrohr/Oberrohr/Einstecktiefen-Problems angerufen, der Techniker hatte selber keine Antwort darauf. Man will sich noch einmal per eMail melden. Ich werde die Infos dann hier im Board verteilen... Nur noch wenige Tage bis KW2



Hast du schon die Versandbestätigung? Ich würde mich nicht zu früh freuen. Aber gönnen würde ich dir, dass es kommt. Ich muss ja noch bis zur 5. Woche warten. Und dann wohl bis... Dann werde ich aber stornieren und  fahre doch weiter Liteville.


----------



## hanz-hanz (3. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt extra mal die Einstecktiefe an meinen Spectral AL in Größe M kontrolliert.
Bei meiner Schrittlänge von 83 cm ist das unter Ende der Reverb (420mm) auf der Höhe der Oberkante des Oberrohrs. Es sind laut Aufdruck auf der Stütze noch 3 cm mehr möglich. 
Egal welche Rahmengröße, das Oberrohr trifft immer auf annähernd bei der gleichen Stelle auf das Sattelrohr. Somit könnten Fahrer mit einer Schrittlänge von über 85 (?) cm das Spectral (und vermutlich auch beim Strive) vergessen, da dann die Stütze keine “Anbindung“ mehr an das Oberrohr hätte. 

Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Tricksy (3. Januar 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage.
> 
> Wie fährt sich jetzt der Bock?
> 
> Butter bei den Fischen!...oder seit Ihr vor lauter “Abschütteln“ noch nicht dazugekommen?



Das ist auch meine Frage....wie siehts denn nun in der Praxis aus?? Haut alles raus was an Infos sammel- bzw. erfahrbar ist.


----------



## Blue729 (3. Januar 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Frage....wie siehts denn nun in der Praxis aus?? Haut alles raus was an Infos sammel- bzw. erfahrbar ist.



Hatte jetzt die Möglichkeit das neue Strive eines Verwandten über die Trails zu bügeln

+ die großen Laufräder machen sich positiv bemerkbar, warum das so  ist, dazu findet ihr genug Literatur

Hinterbau könnte für meinen Geschmack etwas progressiver sein, kann aber auch am Dämpfer liegen.
Shape Shifter hin und her, ich verstehe den ganzen Hype darum nicht. War nie so, dass ich hätte sagen müssen, oh es geht bergauf ich muss den Shape Shifter zum Einsatz bringen. Ganz ehrlich, es würde mir irgendwann tierisch auf den Sack gehen, wenn ich ihn bei jedem Anstieg betätigen müsste. Die Umstellung geht ja nicht einfach per Knopfdruck, sondern verlangt auch einen Ruck nach hinten oder nach vorn mit dem Körper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Shape Shifter hin und her, ich verstehe den ganzen Hype darum nicht. War nie so, dass ich hätte sagen müssen, oh es geht bergauf ich muss den Shape Shifter zum Einsatz bringen. Ganz ehrlich, es würde mir irgendwann tierisch auf den Sack gehen, wenn ich ihn bei jedem Anstieg betätigen müsste. Die Umstellung geht ja nicht einfach per Knopfdruck, sondern verlangt auch einen Ruck nach hinten oder nach vorn mit dem Körper.



Genau einer der Gründe, warum ich mich nach den ganzen Probefahrten für das Slide 160 entschieden habe. Der Hinterbau funktioniert auch ohne Shapeshifter mindestens genauso gut.


----------



## waxtomwax (4. Januar 2015)

Mal was anderes: Weiß jemand, ob das 8.0 Ispec hat oder sind Bremse und Schaltung getrennt?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Weiß jemand, ob das 8.0 Ispec hat oder sind Bremse und Schaltung getrennt?



sind getrennt


----------



## waxtomwax (4. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> sind getrennt



Danke.


----------



## MA85 (4. Januar 2015)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Hab extra noch mal das Handbuch (2013 er Ausführung) rausgekramt.  Zitat Canyon Seite 35: Bei Rahmen mit längerem, über das Oberrohr hinausragendem Sitzrohr muss die Sattelstütze mindestens bis unterhalb des Oberrohres hineingeschoben werden. Das kann zu einer Mindesteinstecktiefe von 10 Zentimetern *und mehr *führen....


Leute dafür ist doch die Strebe die oberrohr mit sattelrohr verbindet! Um das lang rausragende sattelrohr abzustützen, eben damit man seine reverb ect. Auch etwas weiter rausgeschoben fahren kann. Oder denkt ihr das is für den lifthaken? 


Ride hard


----------



## mohlo (5. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! SRAM Komponenten ! Ich sags doch...Strives mit Shimano Komponenten sind nicht lieferbar


Habe mich gerade telefonisch beim Kundenservice bzgl. des Liefertermins meines im September 2014 bestellten Strive AL 7.0 Race erkundigt. Einer Auslieferung in der 5. KW steht im Moment nichts im Weg. Die nette Dame meinte dann ganz beiläufig "Sie haben sich ja die AL-Version und nicht die CF-Variante bestellt!" Scheinbar gibt es bedingt durch die CF-Rahmen Lieferverzögerungen. Vermutlich kommen die mit der Rahmenproduktion nicht nach?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (5. Januar 2015)

Meine Rede. Von wegen Shimano-Parts. Ist ja, als wenn es bei Aldi keine Kartoffeln gäbe.


----------



## iquilibrium (5. Januar 2015)

Da leider noch Siffwetter herrscht und ich da mit meinem 301er unterwegs bin kann ich noch keinen Fahrtbericht posten.

Was ich aber sagen kann, das der Shifter genial ist. 
Im XC Modus ist der Dämpfer spürbar Straffer und wenn ich die Platform noch hinzu schalte, ist es fast wie ein Hardtail.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der XC Modus für länger Auffahrten oder flowtrails gedacht.
in einer Stage den modus zu wechseln macht eher keinen sinn, außer der Gegenanstieg fordert es.


----------



## Freefly85 (5. Januar 2015)

Kleine (blöde) Frage: Kann man die Bedienung für die Sattelstütze auch auf der linken Seite des Lenkers, bzw. des Bremshebels montieren? Auf den Bildern von liquilibrium ist sie auf der rechten Seite des Lenkers.


----------



## iquilibrium (5. Januar 2015)




----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2015)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> Kleine (blöde) Frage: Kann man die Bedienung für die Sattelstütze auch auf der linken Seite des Lenkers, bzw. des Bremshebels montieren? Auf den Bildern von liquilibrium ist sie auf der rechten Seite des Lenkers.



Links unten sollte gehn, wenn da kein Schalthebel im Weg ist


----------



## iquilibrium (5. Januar 2015)

Das beist sich mit dem Shifter:-(
Also umgebaut hab ich es nicht, müsste die Leitung aus der andere Öffnung/Seite des Rahmens legen. Und das ist ein rechtes gefummel.


----------



## Jogi1968 (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!



 

Bild ist von der Euro-Bike!

LG Jogi


----------



## iquilibrium (5. Januar 2015)

Hm, sieht schon sehr eng aus.


----------



## Jogi1968 (5. Januar 2015)

Nix für dicke Finger 

Muss man einfach ausprobieren, oder ????

Die Frage ist auch erst S.Shifter oder andersherum ????


----------



## Blue729 (5. Januar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Da leider noch Siffwetter herrscht und ich da mit meinem 301er unterwegs bin kann ich noch keinen Fahrtbericht posten.
> 
> Was ich aber sagen kann, das der Shifter genial ist.
> Im XC Modus ist der Dämpfer spürbar Straffer und wenn ich die Platform noch hinzu schalte, ist es fast wie ein Hardtail.
> ...



Nix für ungut, aber das "Hardtail" Feeling bekommt man bei sehr vielen Bikes, die einen guten Hinterbau haben, welcher die Antriebseinflüsse quasi fast ausschaltet.
Das Maestro System von Giant, den Hinterbau des Meta V3, Last Herb, Propain etc. Hier finde ich, brauch ich nichtmal zwingend die Plattform zum Einsatz bringen, entseidenn ich mache sehr viele Höhenmeter. 

Eine gewisse Progression hätte ich mir auch im DH Modus gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber das "Hardtail" Feeling bekommt man bei sehr vielen Bikes, die einen guten Hinterbau haben, welcher die Antriebseinflüsse quasi fast ausschaltet.
> Das Maestro System von Giant, den Hinterbau des Meta V3, Last Herb, Propain etc. Hier finde ich, brauch ich nichtmal zwingend die Plattform zum Einsatz bringen, entseidenn ich mache sehr viele Höhenmeter.
> 
> Eine gewisse Progression hätte ich mir auch im DH Modus gewünscht.



Brauchst nur der richtigen Dämpfer, seit ich n FloatX drinnen hab, is im Climb Mode auch n Hardtailfeeling da.


----------



## Sylver46 (5. Januar 2015)

Leute, ich verstehe hier die Diskussion über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Shapeshifter und das Strive CF nicht. Das hier ist der Wartezimmer Thread in der sich Leute über die Rahmengröße, Ausstattung, Lieferverzögerung oder einfach die Vorfreude auf das Bike unterhalten können. Wer der Meinung ist hier als "hater" auftreten zu müssen und das canyon ständig runter zu machen, der kann sich doch bitte sein dolles völlig überteuertes XY-ungelöst Bike krallen und damit glücklich sein, ich glaube die wenigsten hier im Thread interessiert ob ein Giant, Spezialized oder wie sie alle heißen auch einen funktionierenden Hinterbau haben, denn sonst hätten Sie sich nicht für Canyon entschieden. Danke!

Kein Direkter Bezug auf die obigen Beiträge sondern allgemein hier im Thread...

Gibt es eigentlich noch jemanden der sein Bike erhalten hat? Gibt es beim Karton noch die Schaltaugen Problematik, bzw worauf sollte man bei Lieferung durch Post achten.


----------



## beutelfuchs (5. Januar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Leute, ich verstehe hier die Diskussion über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Shapeshifter und das Strive CF nicht.


Dann darf ich dir kurz aushelfen. Die Wartezimmerthreads sind iA Orte, an denen es eine hohe Konzentration von Leuten gibt, die sich besonders intensiv mit dem Bike beschaeftigen, da sie es entweder schon haben, oder mit dem Gedanken spielen, es zu kaufen. Und daher sind sie ideale Orte, um sich ueber alle moeglichen Details auszutauschen. Nicht alles, was dich zufaellig gerade nicht interessiert, ist "haten".


----------



## Sylver46 (5. Januar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Dann darf ich dir kurz aushelfen. Die Wartezimmerthreads sind iA Orte, an denen es eine hohe Konzentration von Leuten gibt, die sich besonders intensiv mit dem Bike beschaeftigen, da sie es entweder schon haben, oder mit dem Gedanken spielen, es zu kaufen. Und daher sind sie ideale Orte, um sich ueber alle moeglichen Details auszutauschen. Nicht alles, was dich zufaellig gerade nicht interessiert, ist "haten".



Für mich ist aber haten, wenn man ständig so etwas schreibt wie, dass ist doch misst das braucht keiner, oder das bekommen X Firmen auch ohne sowas hin  für mich ist und bleibt dies Haten, denn Eigl. Trägt man nichts dem großen und ganzen bei... So und nun reg ich mich wieder ab, denn ich trage auch nichts konstruktives bei


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2015)

Genau, ist ja hier schließlich bitte der Canyon Strive Constructive Fred, es dankt ein Mitleser


----------



## GrüneRose (5. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber das "Hardtail" Feeling bekommt man bei sehr vielen Bikes, die einen guten Hinterbau haben, welcher die Antriebseinflüsse quasi fast ausschaltet.
> Das Maestro System von Giant, den Hinterbau des Meta V3, Last Herb, Propain etc. Hier finde ich, brauch ich nichtmal zwingend die Plattform zum Einsatz bringen, entseidenn ich mache sehr viele Höhenmeter.
> 
> Eine gewisse Progression hätte ich mir auch im DH Modus gewünscht.



Genau dieses Hardtail Feeling will ich ganz oft nicht, weswegen ich mich auf das Strive freue. Bin das Last gefahren, das war mir trotz viel Federweg zu hart. Wenn es dann bergauf geht, will ich erst einen straffen Hinterbau.


----------



## Blue729 (5. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Genau dieses Hardtail Feeling will ich ganz oft nicht, weswegen ich mich auf das Strive freue. Bin das Last gefahren, das war mir trotz viel Federweg zu hart. Wenn es dann bergauf geht, will ich erst einen straffen Hinterbau.



Was redest du für einen Unfug?
Dann war wohl die Feder zu hart oder falsches tune.
Ich schrieb was von antriebseinflüssen.
[das geht auch ohne beleidigung ...]


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. Januar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Für mich ist aber haten, wenn man ständig so etwas schreibt wie, dass ist doch misst das braucht keiner, oder das bekommen X Firmen auch ohne sowas hin


Ja, aber die Aussagen hier waren differenzierter. Man liest dauernd in allen moeglichen Threads von Leuten, die nach dem Kauf voellig undzufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk sind und im wochentakt Daempfer tunen und austauschen. 
Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Bikes vergleichen finde ich da ja hilfreich.


----------



## OnoSendai (6. Januar 2015)

So. Hab gestern überwiesen. Laut Canyonsupport steht mein bike quasi Versandbereit im Lager. Hab im Übrigen die Pedale gegen ein Cap und ein Shirt getauscht. Strive CF Race 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitecdriver (6. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> So. Hab gestern überwiesen. Laut Canyonsupport steht mein bike quasi Versandbereit im Lager. Hab im Übrigen die Pedale gegen ein Cap und ein Shirt getauscht. Strive CF Race 8.0



Wann bestellt bzw. wann sollte eigentl. die Lieferung erfolgen?


----------



## Sylver46 (6. Januar 2015)

Canyon schafft es bei mir diese Woche wohl nicht mehr...


----------



## OnoSendai (6. Januar 2015)

Bestellt im.... JUNI??? Am Releasetag jedenfalls..... 2 Std. nach Release... 
Lieferung ursprünglich: KW 44 
Neuer Liefertermin: KW 1


----------



## US1982 (6. Januar 2015)

Hey, mein Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Race Gr L soll nächste Woche kommen. Bestellt auch im Juni.


----------



## Velo-X (6. Januar 2015)

So, Heute morgen eine Mail von Canyon bekommen: Bike geht heute in den Versand.
Heute mittag wurde die Sendungsnachverfolgungsnummer nachgereicht.
Heute abend Nachricht von DHL: Paket wird morgen zwischen 13:30 und 16:30 zugestellt.
Juhuuuu!
(Strive CF 8.0 Race (factory enduro team) / L)
Dann kann ich morgen Abend gleich mit den Umbaumaßnahmen beginnen.


----------



## OnoSendai (6. Januar 2015)

berichte obs dann auch so geklappt hat 

was war deine wartezeit im endeffekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (6. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> berichte obs dann auch so geklappt hat
> 
> was war deine wartezeit im endeffekt?


Bestellt am 13. Juni.
Habe gehofft es kommt noch vor Weihnachten, dann hätte ich es in Finale Ligure über die Feiertage gleich mal mitgenommen und eingefahren. Jetzt geht es erst im April wieder nach Finale.


----------



## Sylver46 (7. Januar 2015)

> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf am 02. Januar 2015 und das Sie sich für Canyon entschieden haben.
> 
> ...



So damit wäre die Frage dann auf beantwortet


----------



## Sylver46 (8. Januar 2015)

Nun auch für die Race Version eine Verspätung, nächster Liefertermin in der KW6...


----------



## waxtomwax (8. Januar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Nun auch für die Race Version eine Verspätung, nächster Liefertermin in der KW6...


Ja, die kommt immer dann, wenn man mit der Versandmitteilung rechnet.


----------



## Sylver46 (8. Januar 2015)

Und damit bin ich raus, baue mir jetzt doch lieber ein Santa Cruz Nomad C auf. Selbst die KW6 können Sie mir nicht 100% zusagen, so dass auch eine Lieferung erst im März denkbar wäre...


----------



## waxtomwax (8. Januar 2015)

Ich werde das ebenfalls tun, wenn es nicht in der KW5 kommt. Kann ich ja gleich Lotto spielen.


----------



## Germox (8. Januar 2015)

Oh man... da wird einem ja Angst und Bange  Hoffe meins kommt wirklich in KW6 
Zweite Option damals war nen YT Capra..... Allerdings sind die jetzt ausverkauft für 2015 
Ich hoffe Canyon macht keinen Mist und das Bike steht pünktlich vor der Tür . 
Immer positiv denken
Hab ja bis jetzt auch noch keine Mail erhalten, dass es nicht klapt, bis dahin.


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Januar 2015)

Hier auch. Gestern Zahlungseingang EMail bekommen, heute KW6. Versprochen hatte der Service-Mitarbeiter mir vergangene Woche (als ich extra angerufen hatte ob das jetzt klappt mit Lieferung und ob ich überweisen kann....) dass mein Rad praktisch versandbereit ist.

JA SPINNEN DIE ODER WAS???!?


UPDATE:

Folgendes hab ich der Service-Telefon-Dame grade aus dem Buckel geleiert:

1. Es gibt/gab Probleme mit den Frames -> da ging wohl eine ganze Charge zurück nach Taiwan.

2. Es kann sein das auch die neue Charge Fehler hat und entsprechend nach Taiwan zurück geht.

3. Nachdem ich meine Pedale in Shirt + Cap umgewandelt habe, hab ich vorhin nochmals nen extremen Aufstand gemacht. Ergebnis: jetzt kommt auch noch eine 1-Fach Ersatzkette + Tubelessventile (Wert zusammen ca. 50 €)  mit.

Mein Tipp an alle wartenden:
*RUFT CANYON AN!*
Leiert denen auch solche Goodies raus! Canyon muss merken das man so nicht mit seiner Kundschaft umgeht!

Wenn was mit den Frames nicht passt und man das aus Quali-Gründen zurückschicken muss hat jeder Verständnis. KEINER hat Verständnis angelogen zu werden. Die angeblichen "fehlenden Hauptkomponenten" gab es so NICHT, sondern QUALITÄTSPROBLEME mit den RAHMEN!


----------



## Velo-X (8. Januar 2015)

Meins wurde am 06.01. versendet. Gestern war es lt. Sendungsverfolgung von DHL bereits im Packetzentrum, nur noch ca. 30km von mir entfernt.
War heute leider nicht im Zustellfahrzeug - hoffentlich morgen!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Hier auch. Gestern Zahlungseingang EMail bekommen, heute KW6. Versprochen hatte der Service-Mitarbeiter mir vergangene Woche (als ich extra angerufen hatte ob das jetzt klappt mit Lieferung und ob ich überweisen kann....) dass mein Rad praktisch versandbereit ist.
> 
> JA SPINNEN DIE ODER WAS???!?
> 
> ...



Na das sind mal News.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (8. Januar 2015)

Hi Zusammen,

also mein 8.0 Race in M hole ich Samstag ab. Ich hoffe ich bekomme jetzt keine Verschiebung mehr. Der Termin ist jedenfalls vereinbart.

Gruß
Fitze


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Na das sind mal News.


sind es?


----------



## SlayerLover (8. Januar 2015)

_"1. Es gibt/gab Probleme mit den Frames -> da ging wohl eine ganze Charge zurück nach Taiwan.

2. Es kann sein das auch die neue Charge Fehler hat und entsprechend nach Taiwan zurück geht."_

na hoffentlich liest CANYON hier mit und fasst sich mal an den Kopf 
ich erwarte alsbald ein OFFIZIELLES Statement wie es mit meiner Bestellung weitergeht...ansonsten bin auch ich raus und schaue mich anderswo um...CF 8.0 bestellt im August ! 2x Terminverschiebung...nächster "voraussichtlicher" Liefertermin KW6...


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Januar 2015)

12.06. hier


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> na hoffentlich liest CANYON hier mit und fasst sich mal an den Kopf
> ich erwarte alsbald ein OFFIZIELLES Statement wie es mit meiner Bestellung weitergeht...ansonsten bin auch ich raus und schaue mich anderswo um...CF 8.0 bestellt im August ! 2x Terminverschiebung...nächster "voraussichtlicher" Liefertermin KW6...



Da wirst du sicherlich enttäuscht werden. Von Canyon wird null Statement kommen. Das machen die nicht. Diesen Service überlassen Sie anderen und konzentrieren sich stattdessen aufs Verkaufen. Erfolgreich, wie die Firmengeschichte zeigt.


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Januar 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Da wirst du sicherlich enttäuscht werden. Von Canyon wird null Statement kommen. Das machen die nicht. Diesen Service überlassen Sie anderen und konzentrieren sich stattdessen aufs Verkaufen. Erfolgreich, wie die Firmengeschichte zeigt.



Das stimmt! Man muss beim Service schon energisch fragen und nachhaken, sonst bekommt man da keine Infos.


----------



## floehsens (8. Januar 2015)

Strive CF 8.0 Race in S von KW1 auf KW4 verschoben. Ist okay für mich, noch ist das Wetter scheiße und ich habe mein aktuelles Bike im Keller stehen.

Finde es teilweise echt peinlich wie hier gegen Canyon gewettert wird. Vor allem von denen die von vorneherein alles besser wussten. Direktversand hat Vor- und Nachteile. Wer nicht auf ein Bike warten kann soll zum Fachhändler um die Ecke gehen und eins aus dem Laden direkt mitnehmen und nicht so nen Terz machen. Dafür muss dann eben mehr gezahlt werden für Logistik, Beratung und Service. Ausstattung zum Versenderpreis gibts da eben nicht. Macht euch mal Gedanken darüber....


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Januar 2015)

floehsens schrieb:


> .
> 
> Finde es teilweise echt peinlich wie hier gegen Canyon gewettert wird. Vor allem von denen die von vorneherein alles besser wussten. Direktversand hat Vor- und Nachteile. Wer nicht auf ein Bike warten kann soll zum Fachhändler um die Ecke gehen und eins aus dem Laden direkt mitnehmen und nicht so nen Terz machen. Dafür muss dann eben mehr gezahlt werden für Beratung und Service. Ausstattung zum Versenderpreis gibt es eben nicht. Macht euch mal Gedanken darüber....



Ach hör halt auf mit so einem Quatsch.
Der Shit kostet ~4500 Kröten! Da kann man sich ja wohl nach 6 (!) Monaten ja wohl mal aufregen.

Oder nicht ?


----------



## DreckeSau (8. Januar 2015)

Ob man es einem Fahrradhändler ankreiden kann wenn sich die Lieferung wegen (vermutlich) defekter Teile verschiebt? Die bei Canyon sind wahrscheinlich 1000 mal mehr angepisst als ein Kunde der wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten sein Fahrrad später bekommt. Seine guter Ruf und damit seine Existenz stehen auf schliesslich dem Spiel.

Also, auch wenn es wirklich ärgerlich ist bitte mal locker durch die Hose atmen. Besser so als ein Hersteller der es mit der Kundenverantwortung nicht so ernst nimmt und die Termine einhält. Ausliefern und erst mal abwarten ob Reklamationen kommen - die Strategie gibt es ja auch…

In diesem Sinne:
Alles wird gut…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floehsens (8. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Der Shit kostet ~4500 Kröten!



Was gibt es denn da aufzuregen? Zwingt Dich doch keiner 4.500 Kröten bei Canyon auszugeben und auf ein Strive zu warten. Dann stornier halt und kauf was anderes. 

Scheint ja einen Grund zu geben warum Du Dich mal für das Bike entschieden hast. Wenn der Terminverzug (Contra) nun schwerer wiegt als dieser ursprüngliche Grund für die Entscheidung (Pro), na dann los: Stornieren, was anderes kaufen! 

Canyon macht das sicherlich nicht absichtlich. Hinter solchen Projekten stehen riesen Budgets, internationale Abhängigkeiten und Logistikaufwände, nicht zu vergessen unternehmerisches Risiko. Wie DreckeSau schon richtig sagt, bei Canyon kotzen sie aktuell mehr als die Kunden.


----------



## Jogi1968 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich habe letztes Jahr mein "29 Spcetral Ex" Monate vorbestellt und dann 8 Wochen Lieferverzögerung gehabt! Mit der ersten Ausfahrt war der gesamte Ärger verflogen. Im Oktober 2014 habe ich dann das STRIVE CF 9.0 T. bestellt. 

Grund: Top Bike's und Top Firma


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Januar 2015)

*Du verstehst nicht:*

Ich habe vergangene Woche BEVOR ich die Kohle überwiesen habe bei C angerufen. Der freundliche Call-Center-Mann hat mir VERSICHERT dass das Bike nach Geldeingang raus geht. 
Ja... scheißerla war's.
C hat jetzt mein Geld und ich steh da wie der Ox vorm Berg. 

Mir sind Budgets und Logistik und Risiken und so weiter nach so langer Zeit herzlich Wurscht. Dafür bezahl ich ja schließlich nen Arsch voll Geld. Auch das Canyon sich vielleicht ärgert ist mir doch Wumpe (Wie kommt man auf so ein Pro-Canyon Argument überhaupt?)! Das ändert am Resultat nichts.

An diesen Bikes wird genug Geld verdient das man das sauber planen kann/soll/muss - vor allem in der Preisklasse. 

Die habens einfach verkackt und wollen nicht zugeben das sie Qualitätsprobleme haben. 

Ich wiederhole mich nochmal: wir reden von über SIEBEN Monaten Lieferzeit. Da will ich mich sogar so richtig aufregen und für mich gibts keine Argumente mehr die in der Sache für Canyon sprechen.

Positiv muss man C zugute halten das sie (mir) jetzt schon Waren im Wert von 100€ mit dem Rad schicken. Als Kompensation sozusagen.


----------



## floehsens (8. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das ändert am Resultat nichts.



Das Du Dich drüber ärgerst ändert ebenso wenig am Resultat. Ist nur ungesund.

Sorry, aber das musste jetzt noch kurz sein.  
Ist nicht bös gemeint, will Dich nicht ärgern. Ich höre jetzt auch auf damit. Versprochen!

Gute Nacht...


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Januar 2015)

Naja das ich mich ein bisschen da aufgeblasen hab bei denen hat mir immerhin ein paar Ersatzteile verschafft


----------



## bartschipro (8. Januar 2015)

Weiss jemand wie breit der Lenker beim 8.0 Race ist? Auf der Canyon Hompage steht in den Geo-Daten 780mm und in der Ausstattungsliste steht 740mm. Soweit ich weiss ist der Renthal Fat Bar Lite 740mm breit... hätte es gerne lieber etwas breiter...
Hat jemand schon sein 8.0 Race und kann das mal checken und obendrein ein paar Bilder vom Bike posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (8. Januar 2015)

lt. Renthal Webseite gibt es den FatBar Lite nur in 740mm, weshalb die 780mm in den Geodaten wohl ein Fehler sind.
@Velo-X ist offenbar der erste hier, der ein CF 8.0 Race bekommt (bereits im Versand, lt. seinem Post oben).


----------



## fitze (8. Januar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon sein 8.0 Race und kann das mal checken und obendrein ein paar Bilder vom Bike posten



Öl ins Feuer!


----------



## Deleted176859 (9. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> *Du verstehst nicht:*
> 
> Ich habe vergangene Woche BEVOR ich die Kohle überwiesen habe bei C angerufen. Der freundliche Call-Center-Mann hat mir VERSICHERT dass das Bike nach Geldeingang raus geht.
> Ja... scheißerla war's.
> ...





Häää...??? Wieso hat Canyon verkackt bzw. Qualitätsprobleme wenn die "Herren" in Fernost nicht in der Lage sind die Rahmen ordentlich herzustellen...??? Wo bitte (bzw. welcher Hersteller) kann man solche unvorhergesehenen "Probleme" sauber planen kann/soll/muss...(Preisklasse...???)

Kauf doch die Bikes "Ab Lager" bzw. sofort verfügbar wenn du keine Lieferzeit haben willst! So hatte ich es immer gemacht seit mehr als 10 Jahren....


----------



## iquilibrium (9. Januar 2015)

floehsens schrieb:


> Strive CF 8.0 Race in S von KW1 auf KW4 verschoben. Ist okay für mich, noch ist das Wetter scheiße und ich habe mein aktuelles Bike im Keller stehen.
> 
> Finde es teilweise echt peinlich wie hier gegen Canyon gewettert wird. Vor allem von denen die von vorneherein alles besser wussten. Direktversand hat Vor- und Nachteile. Wer nicht auf ein Bike warten kann soll zum Fachhändler um die Ecke gehen und eins aus dem Laden direkt mitnehmen und nicht so nen Terz machen. Dafür muss dann eben mehr gezahlt werden für Logistik, Beratung und Service. Ausstattung zum Versenderpreis gibts da eben nicht. Macht euch mal Gedanken darüber....



Genau so seh ich das auch!!! Ich hab es ja zuhausen stehen, werde es bei dem wetter aber mit sicherheit nicht fahren!!!
naja einem guten monat geht es auf la palma, das kann ich aushalten


----------



## geni0602 (9. Januar 2015)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Häää...??? Wieso hat Canyon verkackt bzw. Qualitätsprobleme wenn die "Herren" in Fernost nicht in der Lage sind die Rahmen ordentlich herzustellen...??? Wo bitte (bzw. welcher Hersteller) kann man solche unvorhergesehenen "Probleme" sauber planen kann/soll/muss...(Preisklasse...???)
> 
> Kauf doch die Bikes "Ab Lager" bzw. sofort verfügbar wenn du keine Lieferzeit haben willst! So hatte ich es immer gemacht seit mehr als 10 Jahren....


Natürlich hat Canyon Qualitätsprobleme und zwar riesengroß, wenn der Rahmen nicht in Ordnung ist. Wie ist es bei deinem Auto, wenn du ein Qualitätsproblem hast? Gehst du zum Hersteller oder zum Einzelteil-Lieferant? bzw. Macht der Hersteller die Rückrufaktion oder der chinesische Lieferant?

Als Hersteller sollten die wichtigsten Lieferanten von Canyon geprüft und auditiert sein und um solchen Fehler auszuschließen gibt es immer die 0-Serie etc. wo auch verschiedene Optimierungen durchgeführt werden.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Canyon Qualitätsprobleme und zwar riesengroß, wenn der Rahmen nicht in Ordnung ist. Wie ist es bei deinem Auto, wenn du ein Qualitätsproblem hast? Gehst du zum Hersteller oder zum Einzelteil-Lieferant? bzw. Macht der Hersteller die Rückrufaktion oder der chinesische Lieferant?


Sehe ich genauso! Zumindest haben sie Probleme in der Qualitätskontrolle der Fertigung(sprozesse).
Andernfalls könnten sie sich immer rausreden, da sie ja "nur" die Räder zusammenschrauben und nicht selbst Hersteller der Komponenten/Rahmen sind. Obwohl, auf dem Rahmen steht ja immerhin Canyon, da ist es mir als Kunde sowas von egal, ob der in Deutschland oder in Asien gebruzelt wird!

Seltsam ist auch der weiter oben beschriebene Fall, bei dem das Rad bezahlt wurde und fertig zum Versand bereit stand. Jetzt gibt es erneut eine Verschiebung von mehreren Wochen?!


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Januar 2015)

CF 8.0 Race von nem User ausm italienischen Forum, oberfläche ist glatt, trotzdem würd ich sowas zurückschicken


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> CF 8.0 Race von nem User ausm italienischen Forum, oberfläche ist glatt, trotzdem würd ich sowas zurückschicken


 
Sieht nach schlechter Lamienierung aus. Sicherlich kein Stabilitätsproblem, allerdings in meinen Augen ein optischer Mangel.


----------



## OnoSendai (9. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub mit dem strive haben sie sich ein ei gelegt.

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## wayne88 (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ich lese hier schon seit längeren mit und nun muss ich meinen Quatsch auch dazu geben.

Bei mir war es gleich wie bei OnoSendai, habe am 1. August bestellt (CF 8.0 L) und wurde auf KW 2 verschoben, Ende Dez. habe ich nachgefragt ob es Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt bzw. sie die Auslieferungtermine für KW 2 einhalten können, lt. C alles ready ... so dann hab ich das Geld überwiesen und ein paar Tage später wieder ne Mail bekommen das sich alles auf KW 6 verschiebt ... 

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Rahmen ja schon einige Zeit fertig sein da C ja nur auf die ausständigen Komponenten wartet!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sieht nach schlechter Lamienierung aus. Sicherlich kein Stabilitätsproblem, allerdings in meinen Augen ein optischer Mangel.



So einen optischen Mangel würd ich aber nicht akzeptieren und ich glaube da bin ich nicht der einzige.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Rahmen ja schon einige Zeit fertig sein da C ja nur auf die ausständigen Komponenten wartet!?


Wer sagt das? Reine Vermutung! Wie bereits von einigen (auch von mir) geschrieben, gab es Probleme mit den CF-Rahmen. Dies wurde auch schon mündlich so vom Service bestätigt. Ich denke eher, dass bei Canyon die erste Charge CF-Rahmen Ende Dezember eingetroffen ist und dann beim Montieren der Räder Mängel (optische???) an einigen Rahmen festgestellt wurden, sodass nur wenige schon beliefert werden konnten.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem strive haben sie sich ein ei gelegt.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


So viel Zeit muss sein: Mit dem Strive *CF*


----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> CF 8.0 Race von nem User ausm italienischen Forum, oberfläche ist glatt, trotzdem würd ich sowas zurückschicken


Sorry, aber das ist halt ein klar lackierter Rahmen, ohne deckende Lackschicht oben rauf. Was erwartet ihr? Dass man bei einem klar lackierten Rahmen die Stöße zwischen den einzelnen CFK Lagen sieht, ist komplett normal.

Ausgehend von diesem Bild auf irgenwelche Qualitätsprobleme zu schließen ist komplett absurd. Wen die Optik stört, der muss sich ein blaues Strive CF mit deckendem Lack kaufen.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist halt ein klar lackierter Rahmen, ohne deckende Lackschicht oben rauf. Was erwartet ihr? Dass man bei einem klar lackierten Rahmen die Stöße zwischen den einzelnen CFK Lagen sieht, ist komplett normal.


Bei einem so teuren Rahmen (ca. 2.400 EUR ohne Dämpfer) ist man nicht in der Lage, beim Laminieren darauf zu achten, dass präsente, sichtbare Stellen - Oberrohr, Seite, etc. - sauber mit Carbon-Matten ausgelegt werden?! Meiner Meinung nach liegen da eindeutige Mängel - wenn auch nur optisch - bei der Fertigung vor.


----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bei einem so teuren Rahmen ist man nicht in der Lage, beim Laminieren darauf zu achten, dass präsente, sichtbare Stellen - Oberrohr, Seite, etc. - sauber mit Carbon-Matten ausgelegt werden?! Meiner Meinung nach liegen da eindeutige Mängel - wenn auch nur optisch - bei der Fertigung vor.


Die Genauigkeit in der Fertigung ist verfahrensbedingt nunmal begrenzt, die Teile werden halt von Hand in die Form gelegt und sind beim Schließen bzw. unter Druck setzen der Form nicht gegen Verschieben gesichert, weil unmöglich. Da ist solch ein Ergebnis absolut normal. Das kann beim einen Rahmen schöner, beim anderen etwas weniger schön sein. Technisch ist das normal und unbedenklich. 
Diese Optik bekommt man halt einfach bei der Factory Lackierung, wer damit nicht leben kann muss sich wie gesagt ein farbig lackiertes bestellen.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Die Genauigkeit in der Fertigung ist verfahrensbedingt nunmal begrenzt, die Teile werden halt von Hand in die Form gelegt und sind beim Schließen bzw. unter Druck setzen der Form nicht gegen Verschieben gesichert, weil unmöglich. Da ist solch ein Ergebnis absolut normal. Das kann beim einen Rahmen schöner, beim anderen etwas weniger schön sein. Technisch ist das normal und unbedenklich.
> Diese Optik bekommt man halt einfach bei der Factory Lackierung, wer damit nicht leben kann muss sich wie gesagt ein farbig lackiertes bestellen.


Das mag ja alles sein, nur scheinbar kriegen das anderen Rahmenbauer sauberer/besser hin...


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2015)

@mohlo : jetzt vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen. Das erste Bild zeigt einen Rahmen mit einer Deko-Deckschicht, die keinerlei technische Funktion hat und das zweie zeigt einen mattschwarz lackierten Rahmen.
Das hat mit "Carbon pur" wie es C beim Strive verarbeitet gar nix zu tun.


----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Das mag ja alles sein, nur scheinbar kriegen das anderen Rahmenbauer sauberer/besser hin...


Solche Stellen hat jeder Rahmen. Dass auf deinem unteren Bild keine zu sehen ist, ist eher dem Bildausschnitt geschuldet.
Beim oberen Bild gibt es genau so eine Stelle wo ein Stoß zwischen den Matten sichtbar ist, nämlich in der Verbindung der beiden Sitzstreben. Das der Stoß hier weniger auffällt liegt schlichtweg daran, dass die Decklage bei diesem Rahmen aus Gewebe besteht und nicht aus UD. Die optische Struktur des Gewebes kaschiert Stöße viel besser, bei UD (Strive) sieht man sie sofort.

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es herstellerbedingt hochwertigere und weniger hochwertige CFK Rahmen, was sich logischerweise im Preis niederschlägt. Dass man von Canyon nicht den in allen Bereichen best optimiertesten Rahmen bekommt, sollte jedem hier klar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Januar 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es herstellerbedingt hochwertigere und weniger hochwertige CFK Rahmen, was sich logischerweise im Preis niederschlägt. Dass man von Canyon nicht den in allen Bereichen best optimiertesten Rahmen bekommt, sollte jedem hier klar sein.



Ich kenn zwei leute die ein Nerve XC Carbon haben, hab mir auch beide Rahmen genau angeschaut und da sieht man keine optische Mängel, Canyon kann also auch anders (bzw. deren Hersteller). 

Bei Radon hab ich mir nur mal das BlackSin genauer angeschaut und auch da gabs keine optische Mängel. 

Der Rahmen sollte mMn nicht so ausgeliefert werden, aber bei den ganzen Verspätungen die es schon gab, isses halt nicht ganz leicht.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich kenn zwei leute die ein Nerve XC Carbon haben, hab mir auch beide Rahmen genau angeschaut und da sieht man keine optische Mängel, Canyon kann also auch anders (bzw. deren Hersteller).
> 
> Bei Radon hab ich mir nur mal das BlackSin genauer angeschaut und auch da gabs keine optische Mängel.
> 
> Der Rahmen sollte mMn nicht so ausgeliefert werden, aber bei den ganzen Verspätungen die es schon gab, isses halt nicht ganz leicht.


Und wenn das nur Einzelfälle sind, würde ich solche unschönen Rahmen explizit für die lackierte Variante zuteilen. Das nennt man Prozessoptimierung/Qualitätsmanagement. Dann habe ich entweder eigene Mitarbeiter vor Ort (in Asien?) oder zumindest fachkundige Auftragnehmer, die so etwas leisten können.


----------



## wayne88 (9. Januar 2015)

Wie siehts mit dem Rahmen von iquilibrium aus, hast du auch solch optische Unschönheiten im Rahmen?

Wenn mein Rahmen so aussieht geht das Bike definitiv zurück.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Rahmen von iquilibrium aus, hast du auch solch optische Unschönheiten im Rahmen?


 
Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, sieht sein Rahmen 1A aus:


----------



## wayne88 (9. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Den Bildern nach zu urteilen, sieht sein Rahmen 1A aus:



Täusche ich mich oder ist der Rahmen matt schwarz lackiert?


----------



## Sylver46 (9. Januar 2015)

Also, ich würde nicht behaupten, dass ein solcher Mangel wie bei dem Rahmen im Italienischen Board zu sehen, nur ein rein Optischer Mangel ist, wenn man die Materialstärke bedenkt und dass die Carbonmatten nur Zugstabil sind, dann hat man in diesem Bereich schon eine Ganz nette Kerbe die, wie es scheint lediglich von Klarlack und Kunstharz aufgefüllt ist. Sowas sollte in der Form niemals ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Januar 2015)

Sorry, aber ohne entsprechende Fachkenntnis hier solche Äußerungen abzugeben, das ist schon fast Rufmord am Hersteller. Bitte haltet euch mal etwas zurück.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @mohlo : jetzt vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen. Das erste Bild zeigt einen Rahmen mit einer Deko-Deckschicht, die keinerlei technische Funktion hat und das zweie zeigt einen mattschwarz lackierten Rahmen.
> Das hat mit "Carbon pur" wie es C beim Strive verarbeitet gar nix zu tun.


 
Dann nimm halt diesen hier...

Ich weiß, es ist absolut vage anhand von Bildern zu beurteilen, welcher Rahmen nun schöner, qualitativer oder besser gearbeitet ist. Und ich glaube auch, dass diese optischen (!) Mängel keinen Einfluss auf die Stabilität haben. Aber ich persönlich wäre sehr verärgert, wenn ich rund 5.000 EUR für ein Fahrrad ausgegeben hätte und mir dann ständig diese Stelle (Einzelfall?!) auf dem Oberrohr (!) beim Biken anschauen muss. Und ich bleibe auch bei meiner Meinung: Man kann das besser machen! Alles nur ein Frage der Fähigkeiten bei der Rahmenherstellung. Andernfalls: Die Schönen ins Töpfen, die schlechten ins Kröpfchen (und dort dann ne Lackschicht electric blue drüber)


----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Januar 2015)

Aber die fette Trennstelle über die ganze Länge an der Innenseite der linken Sitzstrebe stört dich hierbei nicht? So ein Quark.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Aber die fette Trennstelle über die ganze Länge an der Innenseite der linken Sitzstrebe stört dich hierbei nicht? So ein Quark.


Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren:


mohlo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist absolut vage anhand von Bildern zu beurteilen, welcher Rahmen nun schöner, qualitativer oder besser gearbeitet ist.


 
Gegenfrage: Würdest Du das Bike behalten? Bitte ehrliche Antwort?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2015)

Also soweit man das auf der C Website erkennen kann, ist zumindest der Team "raw" unter dem Klarlack, d.h. man sieht ohne "Deko" die Carbonschichten. Da ist die Frage, ob man sowas wie beim Rad von dem Italiener überhaupt berechtigt reklamieren kann.


----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren:
> Gegenfrage: Würdest Du das Bike behalten? Bitte ehrliche Antwort?


Ja, ich werde mein Strive definitiv behalten wenn es so aussieht, weil ich solche Stellen dadurch dass ich die klar lackierte Version gewählt habe in Kauf nehme, das sie komplett normal und üblich sind. Dass andere Rahmen weniger solche Stellen haben, oder sie an anderen Stellen des Rahmen liegen kann sein, ist aber nicht auf jeden anderen Rahmen als Anforderung übertragbar, da es dem Herstellungsverfahren und dem Lagenaufbau geschuldet ist.

Und jetzt klinke ich mich aus dieser absurden Diskussion aus. Schickt eure Räder halt einfach zurück wenn ihr das als "Mangel" anseht. Kann man zwar nur den Kopf schütteln, aber was solls, euer Problem.


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Und jetzt klinke ich mich aus dieser absurden Diskussion aus. Schickt eure Räder halt einfach zurück wenn ihr das als "Mangel" anseht. Kann man zwar nur den Kopf schütteln, aber was solls, euer Problem.


Du scheinst ja ein richtiger Wutbürger zu sein. Darf man hier nicht mehr öffentlich und meinungsfrei diskutieren?


----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja ein richtiger Wutbürger zu sein. Darf man hier nicht mehr öffentlich und meinungsfrei diskutieren?


Klar, ich diskutier nur nicht mehr mit  und freue mich weiter auf mein Strive.
Bin schon sehr gespannt ob @Velo-X seines dann heute bekommt!


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt ob @Velo-X seines dann heute bekommt!


Spätestens heute Abend sollten wir es wissen? Und dann will ich mal langsam ein paar fundierte Fahrberichte hier lesen? Bislang wurde ja nur über die Optik diskutiert.


----------



## iquilibrium (9. Januar 2015)

Also meins ist definitiv clean. 
Werde später noch ein paar Bilder posten. 

Hätte meines so n' oberrohr gehabt, hätte ich das mit Sicherheit nicht genommen. Das kann man bei nem Bike von 5000€ nicht erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (9. Januar 2015)




----------



## iquilibrium (9. Januar 2015)

Mit Blitz kommt die Struktur schön raus, sonst schaut es eher wie schwarz matt lackiert aus.


----------



## Velo-X (9. Januar 2015)

Jipiiii!




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Germox (9. Januar 2015)

Mein Glückwunsch zum neuen Baby


----------



## zEpHy2k (9. Januar 2015)

Was mir grade auffällt (habe ja sonst nix zu tun, während ich bis KW14 warte):
in der Partliste auf der Webseite ist für das CF 8.0 Race ein Renthal Apex Vorbau angegeben (http://cycling.renthal.com/shop/cycle-products/cycle-stems/cycle-apex-stem), welche zumindest beim CF 9.0 Team von @iquilibrium auch montiert ist.
Auf den Fotos zum CF 8.0 Race (http://www.canyon.com/de/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3509; http://www.canyon.com/img/highlights/1021_img_big.jpg) ist ein Renthal Duo verbaut.


----------



## Velo-X (9. Januar 2015)

Nur ein kurzes Handyfoto - bin auf dem Sprung (Jahresabschlußfeier der Firma).
Morgen wird zusammengebaut und Bilder gemacht.






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

Die Katze! *LOL*


----------



## DreckeSau (9. Januar 2015)

Wat? 
Die Jahresabschlußfeier kannste ja wohl verschieben, oder?

;-)


----------



## mohlo (9. Januar 2015)

DreckeSau schrieb:


> Wat?
> Die Jahresabschlußfeier kannste ja wohl verschieben, oder?
> 
> ;-)


Vor allen Dingen kommt die Feier über eine Woche zu spät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (9. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen kommt die Feier über eine Woche zu spät!


Scheint alles 'ne Woche Verspätung zu haben: Bike und Feier. 
Dann bis morgen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (9. Januar 2015)

DreckeSau schrieb:


> Wat?
> Die Jahresabschlußfeier kannste ja wohl verschieben, oder?
> 
> ;-)


Hatte ich ganz kurz daran gedacht, aber der Blick meiner besseren Hälfte (sie geht mit) hat mich dann schnell überzeugt! ;-)


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## raptora (9. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Die Katze! *LOL*



Katze wird von Canyon kostenlos im Karton mitgeliefert bei Lieferverzögerung,
Farbe kannste dir aussuchen


----------



## Germox (9. Januar 2015)

raptora schrieb:


> Katze wird von Canyon kostenlos im Karton mitgeliefert bei Lieferverzögerung,
> Farbe kannste dir aussuchen



Und der Blick der besseren Hälfte


----------



## fitze (9. Januar 2015)

Die Carbon-Gabel meines Rennrades sieht ähnlich "defekt" aus wie der Strive Rahmen. Ich hab das bei dieser Carbon-Art auch so schon öfter gesehen und ist meiner Meinung nach völlig normal. Optisch wird´s erst mit Gewebematten und in höheren Preisregionen hübscher. Ich finde den  RAW-Look aber eigentlich gut.


----------



## GrüneRose (9. Januar 2015)

Wenn Canyon um Zahlung bittet wenn das Rad noch nicht ein mal versendet werden kann ist das schon krass. Allerdings läuft fast alles was im Internet bestellt wird auf Vorkasse, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. Mein erster Liefertermin war KW43, jetzt KW5. Wäre das in der Bike Saison passiert, hätte ich mich sicherlich auch nach einem anderen Bike umgeschaut. So kann ich das noch verschmerzen.

Zwei Sachen muss ich aber Canyon zu gute halten. Die bieten von sich aus eine Entschädigung (welcher Händler oder Online Shop macht das sonst, vor allem in der Höhe), und sie sind meines Wissens der einzige Hersteller der seile Teile durch nen CT jagt um Fehler vor der Auslieferung zu entdecken. Specialized liefert da schon mal defekte Rahmen aus, selbst schon erlebt.

Ich fahre seit 2008 ein Spectral in Klarlack Optik und kenne und mag den Sichtkarbon. Wer das von dem Werkstoff nicht kennt oder da kein Vertrauen zu hat kann auf Alu zurück greifen, ich kann nur positives berichten.

Ich greife hiermit keinen persönlich an, ich sage einfach meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (10. Januar 2015)

Servus, 

bei Vital gibt es ein neues Review vom Strive CF:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Canyon/Strive-CF-9-0-Race,15045#product-reviews/1982


----------



## Sabinihagen (10. Januar 2015)

Ging wohl doch etwas länger die Jahresabschlußparty? ;-)


----------



## Velo-X (10. Januar 2015)

Sabinihagen schrieb:


> Ging wohl doch etwas länger die Jahresabschlußparty? ;-)


Definitiv; waren erst heute Nachmittag wieder zurück.
Jetzt wird erst mal geschraubt.
Das ist übrigens an Zubehör dabei:




Braucht jemand noch ein günstiges Set Katzenaugen? 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## zEpHy2k (10. Januar 2015)

Mit Reverb Kit? Stark!


----------



## fitze (10. Januar 2015)

Leider ohne Volumensparer für den Dämpfer... Aber egal. Da ist das Ding endlich!


----------



## mohlo (10. Januar 2015)

Und Token für die Gabel!  Sind denn auch Spacer für den Dämpfer dabei?


----------



## mohlo (10. Januar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> Leider ohne Volumensparer für den Dämpfer.


----------



## Fire578 (10. Januar 2015)

@fitze, welche Variante ist das? 8.0 race? Wenn es ein 8.0 race ist, welcher Lenker ist drauf und was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## fitze (10. Januar 2015)

Ich muss ja mal sagen ich versteh gar nicht, dass so viele schreiben dass man etwas braucht bis man das umschalten per Shapeshifter raus hat. Das Teil funktioniert super geschmeidig und ganz easy durch leichte Gewichtsverlagerung! Ich bin positiv überrascht.


----------



## fitze (10. Januar 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> @fitze, welche Variante ist das? 8.0 race? Wenn es ein 8.0 race ist, welcher Lenker ist drauf und was ist das für ein Sattel?



Ja, 8.0 Race. Lenker ist der Renthal Fatbar Lite. Zumindest bei mir ist der aber nur noch bis Morgen drauf 
Sattel is ein SDG Circuit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (10. Januar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> Ja, 8.0 Race. Lenker ist der Renthal Fatbar Lite. Zumindest bei mir ist der aber nur noch bis Morgen drauf
> Sattel is ein SDG Circuit


Auch bei mir ein 8.0 Race, aber ein Fatbar (ohne Lite!) - 780mm.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire578 (10. Januar 2015)

Genau das ist Frage. Fatbar oder fatbar lite. Eben wegen der breite 780 müssen es schon sein.


----------



## mohlo (10. Januar 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> @fitze, welche Variante ist das? 8.0 race? Wenn es ein 8.0 race ist, welcher Lenker ist drauf und was ist das für ein Sattel?


http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3509#tab-reiter1


----------



## Micha382 (10. Januar 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn und welche SL hast du und welche Größe ist das CF?


----------



## Fire578 (10. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3509#tab-reiter1



Da steht fatbar lite und unten 780 mm. Den fatbar lite gibt es aber nur in 740mm. Daher die Frage.


----------



## fitze (10. Januar 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Genau das ist Frage. Fatbar oder fatbar lite. Eben wegen der breite 780 müssen es schon sein.



Achso, ich guck nochmal nach. Glaube aber er hat 780, also ohne Lite



Micha382 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn und welche SL hast du und welche Größe ist das CF?



Es ist Größe M Race bei 177cm. SL habe ich leider vergessen, ich glaube aber es waren 84


----------



## zEpHy2k (10. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn man jedes Foto und Review im Internet bereits kennt, so steigert jedes noch so einfache User-Foto von einem ausgelieferten Strive hier die Vorfreude auf das eigene .
Herrlich! 

Das mit dem Lenker (FatBar oder FatBar Lite) reiht sich dann wohl in die Kuriositäten ein wie auch das mit dem Vorbau was ich zuletzt erwähnt habe. Bisschen dubios...


----------



## sta7cool (10. Januar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> Achso, ich guck nochmal nach. Glaube aber er hat 780, also ohne Lite
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist Größe M Race bei 177cm. SL habe ich leider vergessen, ich glaube aber es waren 84



I am 176 cm, SL 83 cm -  also ordered Race M (although in AL version).


----------



## Velo-X (10. Januar 2015)

Vorbau - 40mm! (Race L)
Lenker 780mm






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (10. Januar 2015)

Gibts schon ein blaues in "Live" fotografiert?


----------



## bartschipro (10. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Vorbau - 40mm! (Race L)
> Lenker 780mm
> Anhang anzeigen 349517
> 
> ...


Ich will dann auch nen 780mm Lenker! ich werde versuchen das bei Canyon einzuspeisen bevor meins nächste Woche losgeschickt wird. es ist wirklich sehr dubios das man nicht mal vorher weiß welchen Lenker man bekommt...


----------



## bartschipro (10. Januar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> Leider ohne Volumensparer für den Dämpfer... Aber egal. Da ist das Ding endlich!Anhang anzeigen 349498


Aber cool dass das maxxis logo weiss ist. Finde ich besser und ist bisher was besonderes...


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Januar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Aber cool dass das maxxis logo weiss ist. Finde ich besser und ist bisher was besonderes...



Schon die Maxxis die 2013 von Canyon montiert wurden haben/hatten weiße logos.


----------



## bartschipro (10. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schon die Maxxis die 2013 von Canyon montiert wurden haben/hatten weiße logos.


Ah ok wusste ich nicht...


----------



## Torque83 (10. Januar 2015)

oem Version von Maxxis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (10. Januar 2015)

Also auch bei Größe M ist es der Fatbar in 780


----------



## F1o (11. Januar 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Da steht fatbar lite und unten 780 mm. Den fatbar lite gibt es aber nur in 740mm. Daher die Frage.


Es gibt aber einen 780mm Fatbar Carbon Lenker, der zwar nicht lite heisst, sondern eben Fatbar Carbon. Und der Name ist mir Wurst. 

http://cycling.renthal.com/shop/cycle-products/cycle-handlebars/cycle-fatbar-carbon


----------



## Germox (11. Januar 2015)

@Velo-X..... schon fertig mit schrauben?


----------



## Velo-X (11. Januar 2015)

Ja! 
Heute erste kleine Probefahrt gemacht (30 km). Das Teil fährt sich bergauf angenehmer als mein altes Hardtail, sogar mein Kumpel mit seinem Tyee fand es angenehmer bergauf. Richtig bergab, kann ich noch, aus Witterungsgründen, nicht beurteilen. Spätestens in 3 Monaten in Finale wird es dann mal ausgelotet.
Aber das 34er Kettenblatt ist für mich schon grenzwertig bergauf. Hier bei uns auf der schwäbischen Alb geht es gerade noch so zur Not, aber in den Alpen möchte ich damit nicht fahren. Da kommt ganz schnell ein 30er drauf.













Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (11. Januar 2015)

Gewicht, fahrfertig incl. Pedale, in Race L, ist übrigens 13,1 kg.
Jetzt wird  im Laufe der Woche noch auf tubeless umgerüstet.

Und dieses Kunstoffteil zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichen fliegt auch raus.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## OnoSendai (11. Januar 2015)

ist das absicht das die plastikscheibe noch an der kassette ist?


----------



## mohlo (11. Januar 2015)

@Velo-X: Hast Du durch den Lenker noch Gewicht gespart? Und warum hast Du den verbauten Renthal getauscht?


----------



## zEpHy2k (11. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Ja!
> Heute erste kleine Probefahrt gemacht (30 km). Das Teil fährt sich bergauf angenehmer als mein altes Hardtail, sogar mein Kumpel mit seinem Tyee fand es angenehmer bergauf. Richtig bergab, kann ich noch, aus Witterungsgründen, nicht beurteilen. Spätestens in 3 Monaten in Finale wird es dann mal ausgelotet.
> Aber das 34er Kettenblatt ist für mich schon grenzwertig bergauf. Hier bei uns auf der schwäbischen Alb geht es gerade noch so zur Not, aber in den Alpen möchte ich damit nicht fahren. Da kommt ganz schnell ein 30er drauf.
> Sent using Tapatalk



Sehr schön.
Pedale sind Nukeproof Electron, wenn ich es richtig erkenne?
Wären bei +348gr., die Differenz der  Saint zur Guide Bremsanlage liegt bei ca. +100gr., Lenker macht -50gr. d.h. bei von dir gemessenen 13,1 kg kann man die 12,7kg von der Canyon Webseite kann man als korrekt ansehen. Fein.


----------



## Velo-X (11. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> ist das absicht das die plastikscheibe noch an der kassette ist?





Velo-X schrieb:


> .......
> Und dieses Kunstoffteil zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichen fliegt auch raus.
> ........






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Januar 2015)

Haste mit der saint und den shimanoscheiben gewogen? Die sind ja auch schon n bissl schwerer. 
Sonstige umbauten?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (11. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> @Velo-X: Hast Du durch den Lenker noch Gewicht gespart? Und warum hast Du den verbauten Renthal getauscht?


Gewichtsersparnis war ca. 50g, aber deswegen habe ich nicht getauscht.
Fahre sonst nur Renthal Lenker und wollte mal was anderes probieren - der Spike Lenker passt auch noch schön zum Strive.
Bei den Ergon Griffen ist es etwas anders; die mag ich persönlich nicht. Hier fahre ich immer nur ODI Griffe.
Beim Sattel ist es genau anders; hier schwöre ich auf Ergon Sättel.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (11. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Haste mit der saint und den shimanoscheiben gewogen? Die sind ja auch schon n bissl schwerer.
> Sonstige umbauten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


Ja, komplett nach dem Umbau!
(Umbau: Lenker und Bremsen)

Den Laufradsatz behalt ich für Touren, lasse mir demnächst aber noch einen machen für die gröberen Ausritte.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bartschipro (11. Januar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> Also auch bei Größe M ist es der Fatbar in 780


@fitze: Carbon oder Alu?


----------



## fitze (11. Januar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> @fitze: Carbon oder Alu?


Alu


----------



## fitze (11. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch etwas geschraubt und dann gewogen:

Renthal Fatbar getauscht gegen Easton Havoc Carbon (-120g)
Renthal Apex 40mm getauscht gegen Kore Repute 35mm (-15g)
Tubeless umgerüstet (-120g)
Pedale Blackspire montiert (+373g)
Felgenaufkleber entfernt (vernachlässigbar  )
Kettenblatt konnte ich nicht tauschen, weil ich die verdammte Schraube nicht auf bekommen hab. Da muss ich noch mal ran.

Kommt dann unterm Strich auf 13,02 kg


----------



## wayne88 (11. Januar 2015)

Hab ihr euch mal die Fox 36 angesehen? lt. Canyon Homepage 2370 Gramm, lt. Hersteller und div. anderen Seiten 1920 Gramm.
Kann das sein, dass das Bike um die Differenz leichter ist also von Canyon beschrieben?


----------



## Sylver46 (11. Januar 2015)

Wie kann man beim Lenker weitere 120g einsparen, wenn dieser eh nur 180g wiegt!?! Was war denn das reale Gewicht des Fatbar? Hatte mich auch schon bei Race Face umgesehen da ich die SixC Komponenten sehr schick finde, aber diese fallen laut Herstellerangaben mehr ins Gewicht als die Renthal Komponenten.


----------



## OnoSendai (11. Januar 2015)

mei da is des bike endlich an ein paar leut rausgegangen und ihr unterhaltet euch über lenker


----------



## mohlo (11. Januar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Wie kann man beim Lenker weitere 120g einsparen, wenn dieser eh nur 180g wiegt!?! Was war denn das reale Gewicht des Fatbar? Hatte mich auch schon bei Race Face umgesehen da ich die SixC Komponenten sehr schick finde, aber diese fallen laut Herstellerangaben mehr ins Gewicht als die Renthal Komponenten.


Indem man von Alu auf Carbon umsteigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylver46 (11. Januar 2015)

misst habe übersehen, dass nicht jedes Strive den Renthal Carbon Lenker hat...


----------



## mohlo (12. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349517


Wie viel Rise hat der Lenker? Das sieht max. nach 20mm aus.


----------



## Velo-X (12. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wie viel Rise hat der Lenker? Das sieht max. nach 20° aus.


Ich meine es sind 20 mm.
Kann aber heute Abend nochmal genau schauen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon5 (12. Januar 2015)

Ich Geselle mich mal dazu bestellt Strive CF 8.0 in blau Liefertermin war KW 1 Mail von Canyon bekommen Verzögerung um 1-2 Wochen telefonisch nachgefragt Voraussichtlich KW 4. Habt Ihr auch das Problem bzw. gibt es Neuigkeiten ???

Gruß Peter


----------



## Jonny66 (12. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Hab ihr euch mal die Fox 36 angesehen? lt. Canyon Homepage 2370 Gramm, lt. Hersteller und div. anderen Seiten 1920 Gramm.
> Kann das sein, dass das Bike um die Differenz leichter ist also von Canyon beschrieben?


Würd mich auch interessieren! 450gr. Differenz müssen ja irgendwie begründbar sein, oder?


----------



## waxtomwax (12. Januar 2015)

Jonny66 schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren! 450gr. Differenz müssen ja irgendwie begründbar sein, oder?



Das liegt daran, dass Canyon so g'schlampert ist. Da stimmen so viele Angaben nicht. Die Angabe von Fox ist richtig, die neue Gabel ist um einiges leichter.
Sieht man zum Beispiel am Vorbau des Race, ist ein anderer abgebildet, als geliefert wird. 
C. hat außerdem die Angabe des Achsdurchmessers auf 15 von 20 mm für die Fox geändert, nachdem  ich sie angeschrieben habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (12. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Canyon so g'schlampert ist. Da stimmen so viele Angaben nicht. Die Angabe von Fox ist richtig, die neue Gabel ist um einiges leichter.
> Sieht man zum Beispiel am Vorbau des Race, ist ein anderer abgebildet, als geliefert wird.
> C. hat außerdem die Angabe des Achsdurchmessers auf 15 von 20 mm für die Fox geändert, nachdem  ich sie angeschrieben habe.



Nicht zwangsläufig. In der Bike-Branche haben Zulieferer eine erlaubte Abweichung von +- 5%. Laut Canyon-Support allerdings meist +5% und nicht -5%... Kennt wohl jeder zumindest vom Reifen.

Rose gibt das bspw. auch offen auf der Website an. Könnte Canyon auch.


----------



## Jonny66 (12. Januar 2015)

Aha, na dann bin ich aufs reale Gewicht des 8.0 gespannt.
15mm statt 20mm? Ist dann die QR15 als Schnellspanner Version verbaut?


----------



## Guru (12. Januar 2015)

Zur Einschätzung: Mein Spectral AL 7.0 EX wiegt ca. 13,0kg. Also 400 Gramm (3,2%) mehr als auf der Website angegeben.

Ohne Pedale gewogen, natürlich.


----------



## waxtomwax (12. Januar 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig. In der Bike-Branche haben Zulieferer eine erlaubte Abweichung von +- 5%. Laut Canyon-Support allerdings meist +5% und nicht -5%... Kennt wohl jeder zumindest vom Reifen.
> 
> Rose gibt das bspw. auch offen auf der Website an. Könnte Canyon auch.



Aber die Angabe auf der Homepage  ist definitv falsch. 450g sind ja auch mehr als 5 Prozent.


----------



## _Stefan_Wagner (12. Januar 2015)

Jonny66 schrieb:


> Aha, na dann bin ich aufs reale Gewicht des 8.0 gespannt.
> 15mm statt 20mm? Ist dann die QR15 als Schnellspanner Version verbaut?


 
Mir hat Canyon mal auf meine Frage gemailt dass eine 20er Achse verbaut ist. Das war vor ca einem Monat. Hat schon jemand ein 8.0 regular geliefert bekommen?? Welche Achse verbaut ist wär sehr interessant da ich mir einen 2. LRS aufbauen möchte.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Januar 2015)

_Stefan_Wagner schrieb:


> Mir hat Canyon mal auf meine Frage gemailt dass eine 20er Achse verbaut ist. Das war vor ca einem Monat. Hat schon jemand ein 8.0 regular geliefert bekommen?? Welche Achse verbaut ist wär sehr interessant da ich mir einen 2. LRS aufbauen möchte.



Hängt vom verbauten lrs ab, beim cf gibs die dt swiss nur mit 15mm,

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubba1240 (12. Januar 2015)

hat jemand einen link von evtl. anderen Foren auf denen man ein blaues strive sehen kann? keiner der hier vertretenden postet scheinbar eines...


----------



## sta7cool (12. Januar 2015)

Bubba1240 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen link von evtl. anderen Foren auf denen man ein blaues strive sehen kann? keiner der hier vertretenden postet scheinbar eines...


You might help yourself with this gallery http://www.bikeandride.cz/2014/06/canyon-strive-cf-jizdni-dojmy/
Although not a "buyer's" gallery it still has few close-up photos.


----------



## wayne88 (12. Januar 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Zur Einschätzung: Mein Spectral AL 7.0 EX wiegt ca. 13,0kg. Also 400 Gramm (3,2%) mehr als auf der Website angegeben.
> 
> Ohne Pedale gewogen, natürlich.



Das angegebene Gewicht des Herstellers bezieht sich meistens auf die kleinste Rahmengröße, somit können da schon Unterschiede entstehen





Bubba1240 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen link von evtl. anderen Foren auf denen man ein blaues strive sehen kann? keiner der hier vertretenden postet scheinbar eines...



Vl. hilft dir das ein wenig weiter ... http://www.bike2do.de/canyon-strive-cf-8-0/


----------



## SlayerLover (12. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand für das CF 8.0 eine gute und leichte Zweifach-Kettenführung empfehlen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand für das CF 8.0 eine gute und leichte Zweifach-Kettenführung empfehlen ???



Raceface Next


----------



## SlayerLover (12. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Raceface Next


Finde ich leider nicht auf deren Produktseite 
Link?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Finde ich leider nicht auf deren Produktseite
> Link?



Hier einmal NextSL und einmal SixC

Die Kettenblätter solltes dann von der Turbine übernehmen können

http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/next/next-sl/

http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/sixc/sixc-cinch/


EDIT: Kettenführung, hab Kurbel glesen, Sorry...

Kefü vllt was von E13?

http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trsp-dualguide/

Das 8.0 hat aber die gleiche KeFü dran wie das 9.0SL


----------



## Catweazle81 (12. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Das angegebene Gewicht des Herstellers bezieht sich meistens auf die kleinste Rahmengröße, somit können da schon Unterschiede entstehen...


Diese Aussage trifft nicht auf Canyon zu, ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen! Selbst hab ich die Info von einem der Strive-Entwickler.
> Canyon –> Gewichtsangabe = M


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Januar 2015)

Hab auch von Canyon bei allen Testivals gesagt bekommen, die Gewichte sind vom M Rahmen.


----------



## wayne88 (12. Januar 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage trifft nicht auf Canyon zu, ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



Das hab ich dann wohl überlesen, sorry.


----------



## OnoSendai (12. Januar 2015)

Auch so ein Witz: das blaue strive hat tatsächlich eine schwarze Wippe, keine blaue wie auf der Website abgebildet.


----------



## Fire578 (12. Januar 2015)

Weist du woher?


----------



## OnoSendai (12. Januar 2015)

Siehe link weiter oben... Tschechischer test.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (12. Januar 2015)

Heute mal die reverb verlegt. 
Sollte klappen.


----------



## Martin K S (12. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Auch so ein Witz: das blaue strive hat tatsächlich eine schwarze Wippe, keine blaue wie auf der Website abgebildet.


Hab gehört, dass die an die Kunden mit blauer Wippe ausgeliefert werden...
Wegen der blauen Wippe hab ichs in schwarz genommen...
PS ich hab meins schon seit Weihnachen, 2 Wochen vor offiziellem Liefertermin


----------



## Martin K S (12. Januar 2015)

raptora schrieb:


> Katze wird von Canyon kostenlos im Karton mitgeliefert bei Lieferverzögerung,
> Farbe kannste dir aussuchen


Na dann hoffe ich mal das die nicht Herr Schrödinger verpackt hat, sonst sollte man sich gut überlegen, ob man den Karton aufmacht...


----------



## Velo-X (12. Januar 2015)

Martin K S schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal das die nicht Herr Schrödinger verpackt hat, sonst sollte man sich gut überlegen, ob man den Karton aufmacht...


Ich konnte die Ungewissheit aber nicht ertragen und habe die Kiste geöffnet - das Strive lebt! ;-)


----------



## bartschipro (12. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Auch so ein Witz: das blaue strive hat tatsächlich eine schwarze Wippe, keine blaue wie auf der Website abgebildet.


Hatte das letztens bei Canyon nachgefragt und als Antwort bekommen, dass die Wippe blau ist...


----------



## floehsens (12. Januar 2015)

Canyon5 schrieb:


> Ich Geselle mich mal dazu bestellt Strive CF 8.0 in blau Liefertermin war KW 1 Mail von Canyon bekommen Verzögerung um 1-2 Wochen telefonisch nachgefragt Voraussichtlich KW 4. Habt Ihr auch das Problem bzw. gibt es Neuigkeiten ???
> 
> Gruß Peter



Hallo Peter, ja gibt es. Habe ein Strive CF 8.0 Race in blau bestellt. Ursprünglicher Termin von KW1 wurde auf KW4 verschoben, heute jedoch die Versandbestätigung bekommen das es morgen ankommt.

Werde dann mal Bilder schicken wegen Wippe, etc....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (12. Januar 2015)

floehsens schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, ja gibt es. Habe ein Strive CF 8.0 Race in blau bestellt. Ursprünglicher Termin von KW1 wurde auf KW4 verschoben, heute jedoch die Versandbestätigung bekommen das es morgen ankommt.
> 
> Werde dann mal Bilder schicken wegen Wippe, etc....



make some pictures please!


----------



## MA85 (12. Januar 2015)

hier ist eins in blau. Das Foto habe ich mit meinem iphone in willingen am bikefestival gemacht. Farbe kommt so schon gut rüber.


Ride hard


----------



## Fire578 (12. Januar 2015)

Das steht auch so in ko im showroom. Das blau ist in live mega... Kommt auf dem Bild nicht du gut. 
Auf die Frage ob die Wippe blau oder schwarz ist, bekam ich die Antwort sie sei blau und das hier sein ein Vorserienmodell.


----------



## MoPe. (12. Januar 2015)

Bin der Meinung, dass das von dir fotografierte Rad lediglich ein "Musterrad" darstellt, welches so nicht in den Verkauf geht.
Sonst wäre unter Anderem die bereits in dem Zusammenhang erwähnte Explosionszeichnung sinnfrei, in der die blaue Wippe klar gelistet ist. Auch passt der Sattel nicht zum Rest der Ausstattung.

Wenn das Bild nur das Blau an für sich zeigen soll, so hast du recht.

Gruß


----------



## Fire578 (12. Januar 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Das steht auch so in ko im showroom. Das blau ist in live mega... Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so gut.
> Auf die Frage ob die Wippe blau oder schwarz ist, bekam ich die Antwort sie sei blau und das hier sei ein Vorserienmodell.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Januar 2015)

Welche Größe würdet ihr denn bei 179/SL 83 empfehlen? Ich tendiere ja zum normalen M (aktuell fahre ich einen Rahmen mit theoretischen 428 mm Reach), ..

Und: Hat jemand im Raum Nürnberg/Bamberg ein Strive in M oder evtl in M Race?


----------



## Velo-X (12. Januar 2015)

Kleines Update: Gewicht vor Umbau auf Tubeless -> 13,1 kg (incl. Pedale). 
Gewicht mit Tubeless (+ Entfernen der Plastikscheibe hinter dem Ritzel) -> 12,85 kg (incl. Pedale)
Die Schläuche wogen 296g (Conti 27,5 light). 
Allein diese Plastikscheibe hinter dem Ritzelpaket wiegt 47g!















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## fitze (12. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Gewicht vor Umbau auf Tubeless -> 13,1 kg (incl. Pedale).
> Gewicht mit Tubeless (+ Entfernen der Plastikscheibe hinter dem Ritzel) -> 12,85 kg (incl. Pedale)



Dann hast du aber nicht viel dichtmilch im Reifen


----------



## Velo-X (13. Januar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber nicht viel dichtmilch im Reifen


60 ml pro Reifen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue729 (13. Januar 2015)

Hey,

beim Strive meines Kollegen entsteht seit neuster Zeit im Bereich des Shapeshifters immer ein "klack-klong" Geräusch. Beim Einfedern, bei Sprüngen, "klack-klong". 
Wir haben
- alle Schrauben auf Drehmoment kontrolliert
- Speichenspannung
- Steckachsen
- Kurbel, Pedale...

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (13. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> beim Strive meines Kollegen entsteht seit neuster Zeit im Bereich des Shapeshifters immer ein "klack-klong" Geräusch. Beim Einfedern, bei Sprüngen, "klack-klong".
> Wir haben
> ...



Shapeshifter bleibt in position? Dämpfer is auch in position und bewegt sich nicht?

Hört sich so an, als ob bei last/entlastung da der Shapeshifter/Dämpfer sich oben rein/raus bewegt.


----------



## _Stefan_Wagner (13. Januar 2015)

An alle die das Rad schon bekommen haben: welche Rad- und Körpergröße bzw SL habt ihr?? Und wie kommt ihr damit klar? 
Bin bis jetzt ein Tourque in M gefahren, da mir eher wendige Räder liegen. laut Canyon sollt ich das 8.0 in L nehmen. Bitte eure Erfahrungen mit den Rahmengrößen des Strive CF?


----------



## US1982 (13. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> beim Strive meines Kollegen entsteht seit neuster Zeit im Bereich des Shapeshifters immer ein "klack-klong" Geräusch. Beim Einfedern, bei Sprüngen, "klack-klong".
> Wir haben
> ...


 
Im Test von VitalMTB haben sie doch auch Geräusche bemängelt, was wohl die Zugführung direkt am Shapeshifter war, der an die Wippe kam?


----------



## Blue729 (13. Januar 2015)

US1982 schrieb:


> Im Test von VitalMTB haben sie doch auch Geräusche bemängelt, was wohl die Zugführung direkt am Shapeshifter war, der an die Wippe kam?





Boardi05 schrieb:


> Shapeshifter bleibt in position? Dämpfer is auch in position und bewegt sich nicht?
> 
> Hört sich so an, als ob bei last/entlastung da der Shapeshifter/Dämpfer sich oben rein/raus bewegt.



Wir checken das gleich mal, auf den ersten Blick sehen wir nichts. 
Das die Zugführung ein solches Geräusch verursacht, können wir uns gerade nicht vorstellen.
Hat ja erst ein paar km auf der Uhr, war ja anfangs auch nicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Januar 2015)

Hier der Part aus VitalMTB

Our test bike was surprisingly noisy, not from the usual cable rattling or chainslap though, but from some annoying creaks that we had trouble amending in the main rocker link area. We lubed up each pivot to no avail, leaving us to wonder if it was the cable noodle for the Shape Shifter making contact with the innards of the rocker. There was wear on the noodle, signaling that there was indeed some form of rubbing going on.


----------



## Velo-X (13. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> beim Strive meines Kollegen entsteht seit neuster Zeit im Bereich des Shapeshifters immer ein "klack-klong" Geräusch. Beim Einfedern, bei Sprüngen, "klack-klong".
> Wir haben
> ...



Eventuell ist der Shapeshifter in einer Zwischenposition. Die Anzeige XC/DH-Modus zeigt den Modus bereits an auch wenn der Shifter nicht richtig "eingerastet" ist. Evtl. auch mal den Druck im Shapeshifter kontrollieren und an das Körpergewicht anpassen, damit die Schaltvorgänge leichter gehen und eindeutiger sind.


----------



## Velo-X (13. Januar 2015)

_Stefan_Wagner schrieb:


> An alle die das Rad schon bekommen haben: welche Rad- und Körpergröße bzw SL habt ihr?? Und wie kommt ihr damit klar?
> Bin bis jetzt ein Tourque in M gefahren, da mir eher wendige Räder liegen. laut Canyon sollt ich das 8.0 in L nehmen. Bitte eure Erfahrungen mit den Rahmengrößen des Strive CF?



8.0 Race L bei 189/90SL - für mich perfekt!


----------



## zichl (13. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Welche Größe würdet ihr denn bei 179/SL 83 empfehlen? Ich tendiere ja zum normalen M (aktuell fahre ich einen Rahmen mit theoretischen 428 mm Reach), ..
> 
> Und: Hat jemand im Raum Nürnberg/Bamberg ein Strive in M oder evtl in M Race?


Meine Dame hat sich, bei 175 cm und 83 cm SL, für das strive AL in regular M entschieden. Ab (voraussichtlich) KW 6 könntest du das sicher mal Probe rollen hier bei Bamberg bzw mal Wochenende in pottenstein.


----------



## Fire578 (13. Januar 2015)

185cm 89sl race l
Hab das Bike aber noch nicht. Freu mich aber schon wie Bolle auf den langen reach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (13. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Eventuell ist der Shapeshifter in einer Zwischenposition. Die Anzeige XC/DH-Modus zeigt den Modus bereits an auch wenn der Shifter nicht richtig "eingerastet" ist. Evtl. auch mal den Druck im Shapeshifter kontrollieren und an das Körpergewicht anpassen, damit die Schaltvorgänge leichter gehen und eindeutiger sind.



Zwischenposition ist es nicht.
Druck war das erste was er auf sein Körpergewicht angepasst hat.
Sind vorhin nochmal eine Runde über den Trail, jetzt tut sich gar nix mehr.
Dreck und schlamm ist dem Teil doch egal oder, wenn mans danach sauber macht!?


----------



## Fire578 (13. Januar 2015)

Was meinst du mit "Jetzt tut sich gar nichts mehr?" Keine Geräusche mehr, oder keine Funktion mehr vom ShapeShifter?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Januar 2015)

Wird nix mehr knarzn, wenn der SS den löffl abgeben hätt, würd des sicher anders da stehn


----------



## Fire578 (13. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wird nix mehr knarzn, wenn der SS den löffl abgeben hätt, würd des sicher anders da stehn


Das will ich auch schwer hoffen


----------



## waxtomwax (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe vorhin nochmal bei Canyon wegen Liefertermin angerufen. Die Dame klang ein bisschen panisch und hat leicht gestottert. Sie meinte, sie wünscht mir viel Glück. Also vermute ich, dass auch der dritte Termin, KW5, nix wird.


----------



## SlayerLover (13. Januar 2015)

sie bekommt wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag das gleiche von uns zu hören  
auch ich rief nämlich heute an und bekam die gleiche Aussage mit "voraussichtlich" KW5 und "mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (13. Januar 2015)

_Stefan_Wagner schrieb:


> An alle die das Rad schon bekommen haben: welche Rad- und Körpergröße bzw SL habt ihr?? Und wie kommt ihr damit klar?
> Bin bis jetzt ein Tourque in M gefahren, da mir eher wendige Räder liegen. laut Canyon sollt ich das 8.0 in L nehmen. Bitte eure Erfahrungen mit den Rahmengrößen des Strive CF?


 
Nach der Probefahrt in Koblenz habe ich mich mit 182/86 für M in der Race-Geo entschieden.


----------



## sta7cool (13. Januar 2015)

HOHO,


_Stefan_Wagner schrieb:


> An alle die das Rad schon bekommen haben: welche Rad- und Körpergröße bzw SL habt ihr?? Und wie kommt ihr damit klar?
> Bin bis jetzt ein Tourque in M gefahren, da mir eher wendige Räder liegen. laut Canyon sollt ich das 8.0 in L nehmen. Bitte eure Erfahrungen mit den Rahmengrößen des Strive CF?



176/83 -> Race M


----------



## wayne88 (13. Januar 2015)

_Stefan_Wagner schrieb:


> An alle die das Rad schon bekommen haben: welche Rad- und Körpergröße bzw SL habt ihr?? Und wie kommt ihr damit klar?
> Bin bis jetzt ein Tourque in M gefahren, da mir eher wendige Räder liegen. laut Canyon sollt ich das 8.0 in L nehmen. Bitte eure Erfahrungen mit den Rahmengrößen des Strive CF?



185/87 -> CF 8.0 in L


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Januar 2015)

sta7cool schrieb:


> HOHO,
> 
> 
> 176/83 -> Race M


But you couldnt try if it fits yet, right?


----------



## Blue729 (13. Januar 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "Jetzt tut sich gar nichts mehr?" Keine Geräusche mehr, oder keine Funktion mehr vom ShapeShifter?



Ein großes Geräusch, jetzt ist Stille . Vorerst jedenfalls.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Meine Dame hat sich, bei 175 cm und 83 cm SL, für das strive AL in regular M entschieden. Ab (voraussichtlich) KW 6 könntest du das sicher mal Probe rollen hier bei Bamberg bzw mal Wochenende in pottenstein.


Auf das Angebot würde ich gerne zurückkommen!


----------



## zichl (13. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Auf das Angebot würde ich gerne zurückkommen!


Ich melde mich sobald das Bike da ist. Falls du nichts von mir hörst dann meld dich ab KW 6 einfach mal, ich vergess gerne das ein oder andere. ;-)


----------



## sta7cool (13. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> But you couldnt try if it fits yet, right?


Yeah, I didn't try. I suppose that Regular M should fit me well, according to data on Canyon.com. However, shorter stem on Race model makes the handlebar reach almost identical, so cockpit-wise Race is practically the same size. As a matter of fact I am stunned how many of you choose smaller bikes.

I mean, smaller frame is fun to drive, but Race geometry is just about that - making a longer frame with shorter stem to gain some centimeters on the wheelbase. Mondraker has the same philosophy - I drove their Dune R and I like the concept of the long frame. It's just that you have to drop "classical" perception of the frame size, then it all makes sense - this goes for Canyon's PPS and also sizing guide here: http://www.canyon.com/en/technology/strive-cf-geometrie/#1 

I would in no way imagine to order a Race S and then upgrade it with a longer stem. This just defeats the purpose of Race model...

Bike is on the way, it should be shipped in KW6 - ServiceCenter just confirmed this today. I'll keep you posted on how it fits. If it doesn't I will curse myself for not driving  those 1000 km to Koblenz


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Januar 2015)

I am also convinced that a longer frame/reach combined with a shorter stem is the better solution for most of the situations on the trail, though I am not sure if a reach of 448 mm is a bit too much for me. Until now I have been riding a liteville 601 with around 433 mm reach and a stem with 45 mm length. This fits quite well for me and feels very comfortable while sitting on the saddle. On the descents the frame could be a little bit longer..


----------



## sta7cool (13. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> I am also convinced that a longer frame/reach combined with a shorter stem is the better solution for most of the situations on the trail, though I am not sure if a reach of 448 mm is a bit too much for me. Until now I have been riding a liteville 601 with around 433 mm reach and a stem with 45 mm length. This fits quite well for me and feels very comfortable while sitting on the saddle. On the descents the frame could be a little bit longer..



Comparing Regular M and Race M, the Handlebar reach (reach + stem length) the difference is only 6mm (Regular = 482mm, race = 488mm). In your case, on litleville 601 you have a handlebar reach of 478mm. If you still find a Race M handlebar too far away, you can still upgrade a stem with a shorter one (30mm direct mount and sell the original one).

I've been on a Specialized Stumpjumper expert M  for 3 seasons now with 422mm reach and 75mm stem (handlebar reach 497mm) and I liked the "lean forward" position very much. Unfortunatelly, the frame was too short for serious descents as I found myself over the handlebar way too often. 

Race Geo is in my opinion IDEAL. you get slightly more "lean forward" position than usual, but compared to stumpjumper you get longer front end - perfect for downhill..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartschipro (13. Januar 2015)

sta7cool schrieb:


> Comparing Regular M and Race M, the Handlebar reach (reach + stem length) the difference is only 6mm (Regular = 482mm, race = 488mm). In your case, on litleville 601 you have a handlebar reach of 478mm. If you still find a Race M handlebar too far away, you can still upgrade a stem with a shorter one (30mm direct mount and sell the original one).
> 
> I've been on a Specialized Stumpjumper expert M  for 3 seasons now with 422mm reach and 75mm stem (handlebar reach 497mm) and I liked the "lean forward" position very much. Unfortunatelly, the frame was too short for serious descents as I found myself over the handlebar way too often.
> 
> Race Geo is in my opinion IDEAL. you get slightly more "lean forward" position than usual, but compared to stumpjumper you get longer front end - perfect for downhill..


Very tricky decicion... I am 175cm with a SL of 82cm. This is right on the edge between S and M. Canyons positioning system tells me to take an M.  Do you guys think the longer bike will have a noticeable disadvantage in, for example, switchback corners?


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Januar 2015)

sta7cool schrieb:


> Comparing Regular M and Race M, the Handlebar reach (reach + stem length) the difference is only 6mm (Regular = 482mm, race = 488mm). In your case, on litleville 601 you have a handlebar reach of 478mm. If you still find a Race M handlebar too far away, you can still upgrade a stem with a shorter one (30mm direct mount and sell the original one).
> 
> I've been on a Specialized Stumpjumper expert M  for 3 seasons now with 422mm reach and 75mm stem (handlebar reach 497mm) and I liked the "lean forward" position very much. Unfortunatelly, the frame was too short for serious descents as I found myself over the handlebar way too often.
> 
> Race Geo is in my opinion IDEAL. you get slightly more "lean forward" position than usual, but compared to stumpjumper you get longer front end - perfect for downhill..



 You are right, the overall length wont be that much longer and if it is too long I can still mount a shorter stem. With the shorter stem there might be some problems with the weight that you can actually put on the front tire for grip.. but the headangle isnt slack at all and maybe it would work..


----------



## Sabinihagen (14. Januar 2015)

An alle die ca.1,90m groß sind un ein Strive (2015) Ihr eigen nennen.Ich würde gern ma ein Foto von eurer Sitzposition auf dem Bike sehen,um mich besser entschließen zu können welches ich nun bestelle.Bin selber 1,90m un habe eine SL von 90cm.Schwanke immer noch zwischen Race L und "normaler" Geometrie xl.


----------



## getin2000 (14. Januar 2015)

Sabinihagen schrieb:


> An alle die ca.1,90m groß sind un ein Strive (2015) Ihr eigen nennen.Ich würde gern ma ein Foto von eurer Sitzposition auf dem Bike sehen,um mich besser entschließen zu können welches ich nun bestelle.Bin selber 1,90m un habe eine SL von 90cm.Schwanke immer noch zwischen Race L und "normaler" Geometrie xl.


 
Genau das treibt mich (188/91) auch um. Würde ein 46er Sitzrohr reichen?
Skuril: Saß in Koblenz auf nem Race M und der Mitarbeiter riet mir vehement ab von Race L, das würde viel zu lang für mich. Ist natürlich Quatsch. Vor XL Regular hab ich aber auch bedenken: Gewicht, langes Steuerohr... Geil wäre ein Race L mit etwas längerem Sitzrohr.


----------



## geni0602 (14. Januar 2015)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Genau das treibt mich (188/91) auch um. Würde ein 46er Sitzrohr reichen?
> Skuril: Saß in Koblenz auf nem Race M und der Mitarbeiter riet mir vehement ab von Race L, das würde viel zu lang für mich. Ist natürlich Quatsch. Vor XL Regular hab ich aber auch bedenken: Gewicht, langes Steuerohr... Geil wäre ein Race L mit etwas längerem Sitzrohr.


Ich habe genau deine Größe und habe mich für ein Race L entschieden. Jetzt mache ich mir tatsächlich Sorgen, wenn der Mitarbeiter dir unbedingt das Race M empfehlen wollte.

Bist du mit dem Race L auch gefahren? Merkt man einen eindeutigen Unterschied zum normalen L ?


----------



## mohlo (14. Januar 2015)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Genau das treibt mich (188/91) auch um. Würde ein 46er Sitzrohr reichen?
> Skuril: Saß in Koblenz auf nem Race M und der Mitarbeiter riet mir vehement ab von Race L, das würde viel zu lang für mich. Ist natürlich Quatsch. Vor XL Regular hab ich aber auch bedenken: Gewicht, langes Steuerohr... Geil wäre ein Race L mit etwas längerem Sitzrohr.


Dir sollte Race L oder Regular XL passen.


----------



## Velo-X (14. Januar 2015)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Genau das treibt mich (188/91) auch um. Würde ein 46er Sitzrohr reichen?
> Skuril: Saß in Koblenz auf nem Race M und der Mitarbeiter riet mir vehement ab von Race L, das würde viel zu lang für mich. Ist natürlich Quatsch. Vor XL Regular hab ich aber auch bedenken: Gewicht, langes Steuerohr... Geil wäre ein Race L mit etwas längerem Sitzrohr.


So unterschiedlich kann das laufen:
Ich (189/90) war auch in Koblenz (Dezember) und habe unter anderem auch ein Race M progefahren; der Mitarbeiter meinte es würde schon gehen wäre aber etwas zu kurz für mich (ich empfand das ebenso) und riet mir zum Race L. Mitlerweile habe ich schon ein paar Kilometer damit gemacht und muss sagen: perfekte Wahl!


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2015)

Er meinte da bestimmt die Länge vom Oberrohr und Reach, nicht die Sitzrohrlänge. Letzteres hat eh nicht so viel Bedeutung.
Bringt oft eh nicht viel Andere danach zu fragen, weil die persönlichen Vorlieben der Biker oft zu verschieden sind. Erstrecht bei den heutigen neuen modernen Radgeometrien. Zudem fallen die Körperproportionen auch oft unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## mohlo (14. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Bist du mit dem Race L auch gefahren? Merkt man einen eindeutigen Unterschied zum normalen L ?



Euch wird das Race M/Regular L zu klein sein! Andere Größen kann man in Koblenz (noch) nicht Probe fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getin2000 (14. Januar 2015)

Ja, der Mitarbeiter meinte damals, das Race-L-Oberrohr würde mir zu lang. Glaube ich aber wie gesagt keinesfalls.
@Velo-X: Danke, wie ist das mit 46er Sitzrohr, noch nicht abgebrochen durch langen Auszug, hehe? Ich erwäge einen zweiten Ausflug nach Koblenz, aber erst, wenn auch mal L's und XL's da sind (falls das jemals passiert)


----------



## Velo-X (14. Januar 2015)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Ja, der Mitarbeiter meinte damals, das Race-L-Oberrohr würde mir zu lang. Glaube ich aber wie gesagt keinesfalls.
> @Velo-X: Danke, wie ist das mit 46er Sitzrohr, noch nicht abgebrochen durch langen Auszug, hehe? Ich erwäge einen zweiten Ausflug nach Koblenz, aber erst, wenn auch mal L's und XL's da sind (falls das jemals passiert)


Das Sitzrohr ist noch ganz. 
Die Reverb ist noch weit genug drin.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## US1982 (14. Januar 2015)

Oh man, hatte auf eine Versandmitteilung gehofft und nun wieder eine Verschiebung um 4 Wochen

Wieder soll eine Hauptkomponente fehlen. Diesmal gibt's ein Multifunktionstuch zus. zu den Pedalen dazu.


----------



## Micha382 (14. Januar 2015)

getin2000 schrieb:


> Ja, der Mitarbeiter meinte damals, das Race-L-Oberrohr würde mir zu lang. Glaube ich aber wie gesagt keinesfalls.
> @Velo-X: Danke, wie ist das mit 46er Sitzrohr, noch nicht abgebrochen durch langen Auszug, hehe? Ich erwäge einen zweiten Ausflug nach Koblenz, aber erst, wenn auch mal L's und XL's da sind (falls das jemals passiert)



Schwachsinn würde ich sagen. Ich bin 1,83 mit einer SL von 87cm und mir kam das Race in M schon eher kompakt vor und mein Berater meinte dass ich locker auch das Race in L fahren könnte. So unterschiedlich sind wohl die Meinungen...


----------



## Lore (14. Januar 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn würde ich sagen. Ich bin 1,83 mit einer SL von 87cm und mir kam das Race in M schon eher kompakt vor und mein Berater meinte dass ich locker auch das Race in L fahren könnte. So unterschiedlich sind wohl die Meinungen...


Moin zusammen. ich bin noch gar keins der Räder gefahren, aber spiele mit dem Gedanken und sehe mich mit 184/87 auch auf einem Race L, mit sportlicher Fahrweise und ggf. kurzem Vorbau. Barel fährt mit 181cm auch ein L race.  Lieferzeit allerdings bei Bestellung jetzt_ KW15 + Verschiebungen. Dann wäre der Sommer wieder gelaufen. Vielleicht doch auf den Bikemarkt hoffen...


----------



## Micha382 (14. Januar 2015)

Also ich würde glaube ich auch ein Race L nehmen und falls es nicht geht nen 30 oder 40 mm Vorbau dran, das sollte gehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K2daJ_ (14. Januar 2015)

Servus,

Ich bin 1,79 und hab SL 82. Canyon spuckt mir L aus. Nach einer Probefahrt liegt mir M normal, viel besser.
L hat sich wie eine Harley angeführt, durch das 2cm längere Steuerrohr und 1cm längerem Vorbau.
Auch rein optisch beurteilt sah es stimmiger aus. Ich bin sogenannter Sitzriese, kurze Beine langer Oberkörper. Da empfiehlt sich der kleinere Rahmen. Bei langen Beinen würd ich L nehmen. Klar fährt Barel bei 1,81 Race L, aber er fährt auch um jede Sekunde.

Zur Lieferzeit ist meins auf KW7 datiert, 8.0 normal M in blau.

Zu den Entschädigungsleistungen seitens Canyon kann ich nur sagen, lasst euch nicht verarschen. Manche Leute hier haben echt wenig bekommen. Mir wurde nach dem 1. Verzug Pedale angeboten für ca 50€, nach dem 2. ne oakley Brille für ca.. 80€. Wollte beides nicht und hab gefragt ob ich einen Evoc Rucksack bekommen kann, 160€. Nachdem dieser dann in M nicht verfügbar war hab ich eine Gutschrift über 160€ erhalten.
Ehrlich gesagt ist es mit immer noch zu wenig, aber nachdem ich hier gelesen hab was ihr so bekommt...

Anbei noch ein Schnappschuss welches ich gemacht hab. Das schwarze ist M, L hatten sie nur in Alu da.

peace


----------



## mohlo (14. Januar 2015)

@K2daJ_: Um wie viele Wochen wurde denn der Liefertermin nach hinten geschoben? 160 EUR Rabatt finde ich jetzt nicht gerade wenig!


----------



## K2daJ_ (14. Januar 2015)

wie bei den meisten auch, bestellt Sept. verschoben auf KW1, dann verschoben auf KW7.

ja das stimmt, wollte aber 10%  man kanns ja probieren...
es ist ja auch kein Rabatt sondern ein Gutschein, Preisnachlass würden Canyon mehr kosten, deswegen machen die es auch nicht, hab gefragt


----------



## waxtomwax (14. Januar 2015)

Bei mir haben sie schon wegen der Plattformpedale rumgezickt, die ein Kollege hier aus dem Forum bekommen hat. Und ich habe schon Anfang Juli geordert. Jetzte habe ich zwei Gutscheine im Wert von 100 Euro. Leider gibt's bei Canyon nur Zubehör, das ich gar nicht gebrauchen kann oder haben möchte.


----------



## mohlo (14. Januar 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, ob die AL-Modelle sich ebenfalls verzögern. Mein 7.0 Race soll in der 5. KW zur Abholung bereit stehen. Bestellt hatte ich Ende September letzten Jahres.


----------



## SlayerLover (14. Januar 2015)

> Zur Lieferzeit ist meins auf KW7 datiert, 8.0 normal M in blau.
> Zu den Entschädigungsleistungen seitens Canyon kann ich nur sagen, lasst euch nicht verarschen.


Mein CF 8.0 in L/blau soll "voraussichtlich" in KW5 kommen, mitgeteilt wurde mir dieser nun bereits 3. Termin am 23.12.
Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich hier Neukunden behandelt werden...ich konnte bislang die 50€ anstelle des Pedal als Rabatt aushandeln...das bei anderen als erneutes Trostpflaster versprochene "Multifunktiontuch" ist bei mir als ein "Multifunktionstool"
ausgewiesen  Das können sie natürlich gerade behalten und ich erwarte hier einen erneut verhandelbaren Rabatt ! Wie auch übrigens bei einer erneuten Verzögerung...insgesamt eine schwache Informationspolitik die hier C betreibt, die doch nur zu wilden Spekulationen hinsichtlich den Gründen führt und uns als verägerte Kunden dastehen lässt  mal Direktvertrieb hin oder her !


----------



## mohlo (14. Januar 2015)

50 EUR Rabatt wären mir lieber, als 100 EUR für einen Gutschein im Canyon-Shop. Ggf. würde ich davon ein paar Schaltaugen kaufen.


----------



## Freefly85 (14. Januar 2015)

Strive CF 9.0 Team in Grösse L Race. Von KW 52 wurde auf KW 1 verschoben (blaue Nukeproof Neutron habe ich bereits bekommen). Ende Dezember nun wieder eine Verschiebung auf KW 6. Dafür hätte ich eine Satteltasche und ein Topeak Minitool dafür bekommen. Wollte die Satteltasche gegen einen Bikestand austauschen. Nun bekomme ich den Bikestand, muss dafür aber auch nebst der Satteltasche auf das Toppeak Minitool verzichten... Wenn KW 6 der endgültige Liefertermin bleibt, bin ich noch zufrieden. Bei einer weiteren Verschiebung werde ich aber Rabatt verlangen.


----------



## floehsens (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem das Bike einen Tag bei DHL im Lager lag ist es heute endlich angekommen. 

Strive CF 8.0 Race in Größe S. Umgebaut auf Tubeless, sowie Carbon-Lenker und gewohnten Selle-Italia-Sattel drauf.

Gewicht von 12,40 Kg ist in diesem Aufbau ohne Pedale gemessen.

Shapeshifter funzt total intuitiv, nur kurz auf der Straße ausprobiert und auf Anhieb hin und her geschaltet.


----------



## mohlo (14. Januar 2015)

Für eine Woche Verzug gibt es schon Flats im Wert von 60 EUR! Nicht schlecht! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (14. Januar 2015)

@floehsens: Sehr schöne Farbe!


----------



## Freefly85 (14. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Für eine Woche Verzug gibt es schon Flats im Wert von 60 EUR! Nicht schlecht! ;-)


Ja, da hatte ich ausnahmsweise mal Glück


----------



## mohlo (14. Januar 2015)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> Ja, da hatte ich ausnahmsweise mal Glück


Das Glück werde ich auch einfordern, sobald sich meins um nur eine Woche verschieben sollte!


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Januar 2015)

Das Blau ist schon echt scharf!


----------



## waxtomwax (14. Januar 2015)

Weiß eigentlich jemand,  wann die nächsten Containerschiffe aus Taiwan  in Bremerhaven   anlegen?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Januar 2015)

Das blau ist echt richtig schön, freu mich dann auf Tageslichtbilder, da kommt es sicher nochmal besser zur Geltung.


----------



## K2daJ_ (15. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Mein CF 8.0 in L/blau soll "voraussichtlich" in KW5 kommen


Wie groß bist du und welche SL?
Danke


----------



## wayne88 (15. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Mein CF 8.0 in L/blau soll "voraussichtlich" in KW5 kommen, mitgeteilt wurde mir dieser nun bereits 3. Termin am 23.12.
> Da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich hier Neukunden behandelt werden...ich konnte bislang die 50€ anstelle des Pedal als Rabatt aushandeln...das bei anderen als erneutes Trostpflaster versprochene "Multifunktiontuch" ist bei mir als ein "Multifunktionstool"
> ausgewiesen  Das können sie natürlich gerade behalten und ich erwarte hier einen erneut verhandelbaren Rabatt ! Wie auch übrigens bei einer erneuten Verzögerung...insgesamt eine schwache Informationspolitik die hier C betreibt, die doch nur zu wilden Spekulationen hinsichtlich den Gründen führt und uns als verägerte Kunden dastehen lässt  mal Direktvertrieb hin oder her !



Dito - ebenfalls CF 8.0 L in schwarz -vorraussichtlich KW5 und ebenfalls der 3. Termin, hatte gestern noch mal nachgefragt .. es sollte dabei bleiben aber das hatten sie ja auch schon die letzten paar male gesagt  Als Trostpflaster habe ich bisher eine Pumpe im Wert von 50€ bekommen.


----------



## mohlo (15. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Als Trostpflaster habe ich bisher eine Pumpe im Wert von 50€ bekommen.


Drei mal wurde der Termin verschoben! Und dann "nur" eine Pumpe im Wert von 50 EUR. Andere haben hier ja schon weitaus mehr (160 EUR) erhalten. Da frage ich mich: "Warum werden nicht alle Kunden gleich behandelt?"


Und wie darf man eigentlich den folgenden Absatz in den AGB interpretieren:



> *8. Haftung*
> (1) Unsere Haftung für Fahrlässigkeit (ausgenommen grobe Fahrlässigkeit) ist im Fall des *Lieferverzugs auf einen Betrag von (10)% des jeweiligen Kaufpreises* (einschließlich Umsatzsteuer) begrenzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (15. Januar 2015)

@floehsens : Welche Größe und SL hast du denn? Ich bin mit beidem gerade an der Grenze zwischen Race S und M. Vielleicht kannst du etwas zu deinem Eindruck sagen, wenn du es gefahren bist.

Glückwunsch zu dem Stive in blau. Habe eine ähnliche Farbe am FRX ltd., kommt in Kombi mit neon gelben Decals richtig gut.

Gruß Sven


----------



## wayne88 (15. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Drei mal wurde der Termin verschoben! Und dann "nur" eine Pumpe im Wert von 50 EUR. Andere haben hier ja schon weitaus mehr (160 EUR) erhalten. Da frage ich mich: "Warum werden nicht alle Kunden gleich behandelt?"



Habe gerade eben nochmals nachgefragt und konnte mir im Wert von 50€ im Onlineshop ein paar Sachen aussuchen


----------



## mohlo (15. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Habe gerade eben nochmals nachgefragt und konnte mir im Wert von 50€ im Onlineshop ein paar Sachen aussuchen


Also insgesamt Waren im Wert von 100 EUR?! Geht doch!


----------



## OnoSendai (15. Januar 2015)

Habe ich doch weiter oben schon geschrieben Leute!

Nervt den Service und lasst euch nicht mit Quatsch abspeisen - 100 € gehen bei C locker!


----------



## K2daJ_ (15. Januar 2015)

Wa


ES7.0 schrieb:


> @floehsens : Welche Größe und SL hast du denn? Ich bin mit beidem gerade an der Grenze zwischen Race S und M. Vielleicht kannst du etwas zu deinem Eindruck sagen, wenn du es gefahren bist.
> 
> Glückwunsch zu dem Stive in blau. Habe eine ähnliche Farbe am FRX ltd., kommt in Kombi mit neon gelben Decals richtig gut.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Hi, was hast du denn für ne SL?


----------



## OnoSendai (15. Januar 2015)

Bin heut halberts ausgeflippt vor freude wegen der versandbestätigung. Aber man ist ja skeptisch -> C angerufen -> was kommt da in dem Paket..... -> "Es ist nicht ihr Rad" -> okay. 

Anscheinend verschicken sie jetzt diese Goodies (Tuch + Satteltasche) vorab... -__-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (15. Januar 2015)

Oha.... das ist bitter ,


----------



## ES7.0 (15. Januar 2015)

Ohje, naja die Vorfreude... 

@K2daJ_ bin 174 cm bei einer SL von 80 cm. 

PPS gibt mir M Race aus. Wenn ich bei den beiden Parametern einen cm weniger angebe und die restlichen Werte konst. lasse, wird Rahmengröße S Race angegeben. Werde auf jeden fall vorher nochmal zu Canyon fahren, dauert bei mir eh noch bis zur KW15 laut Bestellbestätigung. Deshalb wäre die Erfahrung von ähnlich Großen interessant die schon drauf saßen.


----------



## Lore (15. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Bin heut halberts ausgeflippt vor freude wegen der versandbestätigung. Aber man ist ja skeptisch -> C angerufen -> was kommt da in dem Paket..... -> "Es ist nicht ihr Rad" -> okay.
> 
> Anscheinend verschicken sie jetzt diese Goodies (Tuch + Satteltasche) vorab... -__-


lol....sry, das ist fies. Wenn die erste Ladung Rahmen mangelhaft war, wird sich Canyon schon auch selbst ordentlich in den Allerwertesten beißen wollen.

Umlenkhebel wohl doch blau..


----------



## floehsens (15. Januar 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @floehsens : Welche Größe und SL hast du denn? Ich bin mit beidem gerade an der Grenze zwischen Race S und M. Vielleicht kannst du etwas zu deinem Eindruck sagen, wenn du es gefahren bist.
> 
> Glückwunsch zu dem Stive in blau. Habe eine ähnliche Farbe am FRX ltd., kommt in Kombi mit neon gelben Decals richtig gut.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Hallo Sven, 

ich bin ein kleiner Kerl, Körpergröße 160cm, Schrittlänge 77cm. An dieser Stelle sei gesagt das die Schrittlänge beim Strive CF in S mit einer 125mm Reverb keinen cm kürzer sein dürfte, sonst passt es nicht mehr wenn sie komplett ausgefahren ist. 
Bisher konnte ich abends nur mal kurz auf der Straße aufsitzen, morgen Nachmittag drehe ich die erste richtige Runde, dann kann ich mehr zur Größe sagen. Melde mich dann nochmal.

Dann gibt es auch schönere Fotos und nicht nur aus dem dunklen Heizungskeller 

Cheers!


----------



## Martin K S (15. Januar 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Ohje, naja die Vorfreude...
> 
> @K2daJ_ bin 174 cm bei einer SL von 80 cm.
> 
> PPS gibt mir M Race aus. Wenn ich bei den beiden Parametern einen cm weniger angebe und die restlichen Werte konst. lasse, wird Rahmengröße S Race angegeben. Werde auf jeden fall vorher nochmal zu Canyon fahren, dauert bei mir eh noch bis zur KW15 laut Bestellbestätigung. Deshalb wäre die Erfahrung von ähnlich Großen interessant die schon drauf saßen.



Bei mir war das auch so, habs in S Race genommen und passt perfekt:
~173cm SL 82cm
Tolles Bike aber bin trotzdem sauer auf Canyon:

Bei mir hat die Abdeckung des Dämpferventils am Bike gefehlt. Kann ja mal vorkommen.
Hab angerufen und die nette Dame hat die Beschwerde aufgenommen und weitergeleitet.
Dann bekamm ich ne Mail in der mir gesagt wird, dass es dieses Teil nicht als Einzelteil gibt und dass ich mir das selbst in nem Radladen besorgen soll...
Da bin ich ja froh dass kein Laufrad gefehlt hat, hätte ich mir das dann auch in nem Radladen besorgen sollen?!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2015)

Was erwartest du da auch ausgerechnet von Canyon ?


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Januar 2015)

Puh also so nen Kleinteil könnte man schon mal schnell in einen Umschlag stecken. Ich hatte ja selbst schon zwei Canyons und war mit der Qualität der Räder und dann auch mit den ewigen Wartezeiten alles andere als zufrieden, aber solche Kleinigkeiten hat man immer sehr schnell und unkompliziert erledigt!

Habe mittlerweile ein CF in M Race bestellt und bin gespannt.. eigentlich wollte ich nie mehr ein Canyon fahren,... aber die Geo und der Shapeshifter reizen mich schon sehr. Das alles bei einem wirklich gutem Gewicht..


----------



## OnoSendai (15. Januar 2015)

Oh man das ist schon echt bitter ey.

Hab das Gefühl bei denen ihrem Service muss man Glück haben! Wenn de da nen Spasst am Telefon hast, hast Du auch Pech mit deinem Anliegen....


----------



## ES7.0 (15. Januar 2015)

Danke Martin für die Info. Das Vorgehen mit der fehlenden Ventilabdeckung ist natürlich bitter. Ich habe an der Hotline schon die Erfahrung von super kompetent bis zur totalen Katastrophe gemacht. Im Zweifel das Gespräch beenden und nochmal Anrufen und es bei einem anderen Mitarbeiter versuchen.


----------



## waxtomwax (16. Januar 2015)

Habe ich gerade bekommen:

"Die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL." 

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es nicht das Tool und die Tasche sind, wie bei OnoSendai. Aber ich habe ja schon länger die Zusage, dass ich wieder einen Gutschein bekommen. Daumen drück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emmy198484 (16. Januar 2015)

Und was machen die 2 Meter Menschen du gucken mal wieder in die röhre, s c h e i ß Politik. .......


----------



## OnoSendai (16. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade bekommen:
> Jetzt hoffe ich, dass es nicht das Tool und die Tasche sind, wie bei OnoSendai. Aber ich habe ja schon länger die Zusage, dass ich wieder einen Gutschein bekommen. Daumen drück.



Lieber nicht zu optimistisch sein....



emmy198484 schrieb:


> Und was machen die 2 Meter Menschen du gucken mal wieder in die röhre, s c h e i ß Politik. .......



Was bitte????


----------



## roulyourboat (16. Januar 2015)

Nett dass die Preise im Schweizer Shop www.purecycling.ch schon angepasst wurden. Die Finanzbombe hat auch ihre guten Seiten 

Strive CF 8
Gestern: ca. 4100 CHF
Heute: 3552 CHF

Zum Glück hatte ich noch nicht bestellt... Ob ich das nun gleich tun sollte? 

Gibts schon Fahrberichte? Würde mich freuen!


----------



## waxtomwax (16. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Lieber nicht zu optimistisch sein....



Wie heißt es so schön: Die Oper ist erst vorbei, wenn die dicke Frau gesungen hat.


----------



## emmy198484 (16. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Lieber nicht zu optimistisch sein....
> 
> 
> 
> Was bitte????



Wenn man also ich 2 Meter groß ist und eine schrittlänge von 98 cm hat kann man also ich das strive vergessen und so viele andere 160 mm trailbikes auch und das ist eine scheiß Politik!


----------



## rfgs (16. Januar 2015)

echt? da gibts doch noch xl rahmen ? sind die auch zu klein?


----------



## mohlo (16. Januar 2015)

emmy198484 schrieb:


> Wenn man also ich 2 Meter groß ist und eine schrittlänge von 98 cm hat kann man also ich das strive vergessen und so viele andere 160 mm trailbikes auch und das ist eine scheiß Politik!


Wäre ein Spectral in XL keine Alternative?


----------



## SlayerLover (16. Januar 2015)

Es geschehen noch Wunder ! 
CF 8.0 ,blau in L, bestellt im August. 2x Terminverschiebung...geplant war KW5.

Heute bekam ich folgende Email: 
_"Liebe/er XXXXX,

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.

In einer weiteren E-Mail erhalten Sie einen Link zu unserem Onlinekalender in dem Sie Ihren persönlichen Wunschtermin eintragen können.
...
...
Wir wünschen Ihnen jetzt schon viel Freude mit Ihrem neuen Canyon
Produkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team"_


----------



## zEpHy2k (16. Januar 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal gute Nachrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tofrey (16. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Wunder !
> CF 8.0 ,blau in L, bestellt im August. 2x Terminverschiebung...geplant war KW5.
> 
> Heute bekam ich folgende Email:
> ...




Jo, dann stell´ Bilder rein und erzähl mal wie das Bike so ist.
Hab in Koblenz das Strive AL 7.0 Regular probe gerollt und war sehr begeistert.

Schwanke seitdem zwischen dem CF 8.0 in blau oder dem AL 7.0 in grau.


----------



## JeroenK (16. Januar 2015)

(Entschüldigung das English, mein Deutsch reicht leider nicht für was ich schreiben möchte)

I picked up my blue 8.0 race/medium at the UPS depot. Really nice colour! Can't wait to try it out, but first a couple of new wheels have to be made (I'm selling the Roams unused).

One Q though: The cable end of the shapeshifter is in the cavity of the swingarm. probably hitting it when I ride the bike. Anyone found a better location for it yet? It seems shortening it is a smart thing to do too. Anyone tried that?

On another subject: It amazes me how much whiners are in this topic. Whining about delays (it's pre-ordered and it's the bike industry, what did you think?), about hypothetical problems like the black proto Wippe on the blue bike, about a missing valve cap, about customers supposedly being treated unequally and the list goes on. Makes me think you are all supermen that never make mistakes yourselves. If you compare with other manufacturers, despite delays Canyon's communication is quite good and the compensation they give is quite unique.

I truly hope for those guys that riding the Strive CF will bring back the positivity in your life.


----------



## waxtomwax (16. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist auch die Versandmitteilung da. Sperrgut. Also geht es tatsächlich los.


----------



## zEpHy2k (16. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch die Versandmitteilung da. Sperrgut. Also geht es tatsächlich los.


Könnte halt sein dass sie keinen anderen Karton mehr hatten und Tool+Tasche jetzt in einem Fahrradkarton schicken... 

Sorry  hoffen wir das beste.


----------



## GrüneRose (16. Januar 2015)

Dito, CF 8.0 M Blau. Krieg hoffentlich Morgen den Link für den Onlinekalender und dann nächste Woche das Rad


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn ihr eure Blauen und schwarzen 8.0er bekommts, bitte Bilder machen bei Tageslicht, Danke

Bin immer noch unschlüssig bei der Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Januar 2015)

War heut da und hab eins live gesehen...blau rockt


----------



## wayne88 (16. Januar 2015)

Viel Spaß mit den Bikes!


----------



## floehsens (16. Januar 2015)

So, hier nun die Impressionen nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt. Diese war zwar extrem von Matsch geprägt, einiges wurde jedoch schon offensichtlich.

(Alle meine Empfindungen und Vergleiche beziehen sich auf ein 2012er YT Wicked 160 in 26")

Das Strive CF fühlt sich sehr sehr sehr steif an. Dies bezieht sich auf das komplette Bike. Das Cockpit ist super steif (den Carbon Lenker hatte ich schon auf meinem alten Bike), die neue pike im Gegensatz zur älteren Lyrik ist super steif, der Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich, aber auch die Laufräder, was ich nicht erwartet hatte. Dadurch wirkt das Bike extrem präzise, spritzig und schnell. Keine Sänfte, sondern richtig straff. Es geht im Vergleich zu den alten Federelementen extrem Vorwärts, der Hinterbau ist in beiden Positionen selbst bei offenen Federelementen sehr wippneutral. Kein Vergleich zum Wicked mit Monarch RT3 ohne Ausgleichsbhälter.

Die Federelemente sacken in Kurven und Anliegern kaum weg, man steht sehr hoch im Federweg. Das in Kombination mit den nun etwas größeren/höheren 650B Laufrädern ist echt eine Umgewöhnung für mich. Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken Offset-Bushings zu verbauen um das Bike tiefer zu bekommen. Werde mal checken ob genug Spielraum im Dämpfer- und Hinterbaubereich ist.

Der Shapeshifter funktioniert unglaublich einfach, wer den nicht bedienen kann sollte es mit Radfahren einfach komplett sein lassen. Den Unterschied zwischen XC und DH Stellung spürt man, der Unterschied könnte für meinen Geschmack aber noch größer ausfallen. Ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl kann ich nicht bestätigen. Leichter Vorteil bergauf aber auf jeden Fall. Denke der XC Modus ist schöne Nebensache aber die eigentlich Bike-Geo ist der DH Modus.

Der größte Unterschied den ich für mich persönlich bei dieser ersten Ausfahrt feststellen konnte ist jedoch folgender:
Mein altes Rad hatte Offsetbushings, somit ein recht tiefes Tretlager und eine 40cm absenkbare Lyrik auf nur 110mm. Auch das Tretlager kam durch das Gabelabsenken nochmals runter. Dadurch war im Uphill Modus das Bike sehr tief. An gelegentliches Pedalaufsetzen selbst bei 160mm Kurbeln habe ich mich mit der Zeit gewöhnt. Das Fahrgefühl war also super kompakt, stabil und bodennah. Mit dem neuen Strive, geht es genau umgekehrt. Der Federweg vorne bleibt bei der blockierten Pike bei 160mm, das Tretlager kommt durch den Shapeshifter im XC-Modus nochmal höher. Dazu die etwas höheren Kipppunkte der 650B Laufräder lassen das Fahrrad total stelzig fahren. Es kommt mir vor als würde ich auf einem Hochrad sitzen. Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen wird es wohl zukünftig aber nicht mehr so schnell geben. Aber ich denke das ist reine Gewöhnung. Im Grunde erfüllt es ja den selben Zweck der angepassten Körperposition.

Ansonsten ist alles top. Die Ausstattung ist hochwertig und vollkommen ausreichend. Ich werde so schnell nix mehr an der Ausstattung ändern (außer dem 34er Kettenblatt, das ist mir viel zu hart. Da kommen 30 drauf, das sollte besser passen). 

Ich hatte Sorgen das Strive in S/Race könnte mir bei 160cm Körpergröße zu groß sein, diese Zweifel wurden aber im ersten Eindruck wiederlegt. Länge läuft, das bin ich von meinem DH Bike auch gewohnt.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Januar 2015)

Schaut super aus in blau, ich glaub ich werd wohl schwach und muss auch eins bstellen...


----------



## Lore (16. Januar 2015)

floehsens schrieb:


> Der Federweg vorne bleibt bei der blockierten Pike bei 160mm, das Tretlager kommt durch den Shapeshifter im XC-Modus nochmal höher.


erstmal,  tolles Bike! Gratuliere 

Ich denke, du wirst dich dran gewöhnen. An Größere Laufräder, steifer rahmen und straffes setup usw. In den Tests, die man bisher lesen kann, wird auch auf das straffe setup hingewiesen. Stimmt ja, dass harte Absitmmung schnell ist. Allerdings sollte es auf der gemütlichen Runde auch nicht nerven. Wieviel SAG hast du denn eingestellt? bzw. vielleicht noch Druck und Compression Damping anpassen..


----------



## Blue729 (16. Januar 2015)

hey,

mein Kollege (Strive CF Besitzer) und ich haben ihm jetzt den Shapeshifter komplett demontiert.

Jetzt habe ich ihm schon einen Prototyp aus Kunststoff gebaut, es ersetzt den Shapeshifter, nur halt ohne Funktion. Das Bike befindet sich quasi ständig im DH Modus.

Verliert man da eigentlich die Garantie auf den Rahmen?


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2015)

Warum sollte da die Garantie flöten gehen ? Dauer-DH-Modus muss es ja aushalten.


----------



## Blue729 (16. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum sollte da die Garantie flöten gehen ? Dauer-DH-Modus muss es ja aushalten.



Ach du bekommst doch meist schon direkt eins auf den Deckel, wenn du irgendwelche "Veränderungen" am Rad vornimmst.
Aber ich werd ihm das Teil so oder so bauen, der Shapeshifter kommt ihm nicht mehr ans eigentlich echt geniale Bike.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2015)

Dann baust du ihn im Garantiefall wieder ein.


----------



## Lore (17. Januar 2015)

und warum will er den nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Januar 2015)

Kannst den Shapeshifter auch drin lassen und hängst einfach die Fernbedienung aus und entfernst den Zug. Feddich.


----------



## hanz-hanz (17. Januar 2015)

Oh Mann!

Da kaufe ich mir den genialsten Innovationsträger der letzten Jahre, um dann die Innovation gleich wieder aus zu bauen?!?

Ihr baut auch den Sechs-Zylinder bei einen 911 GTS Turbo aus, um dann einen Käfer-Motor ein zu bauen....

Verstehe einer die Welt!


----------



## bartschipro (17. Januar 2015)

floehsens schrieb:


> So, hier nun die Impressionen nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt. Diese war zwar extrem von Matsch geprägt, einiges wurde jedoch schon offensichtlich.
> 
> (Alle meine Empfindungen und Vergleiche beziehen sich auf ein 2012er YT Wicked 160 in 26")
> 
> ...


Gute Beschreibung und echt geile Bilder. Danke!


----------



## bartschipro (17. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Ach du bekommst doch meist schon direkt eins auf den Deckel, wenn du irgendwelche "Veränderungen" am Rad vornimmst.
> Aber ich werd ihm das Teil so oder so bauen, der Shapeshifter kommt ihm nicht mehr ans eigentlich echt geniale Bike.


Ich will auch so nen Teil. Kannst du grad nen paar mehr machen und hier anbieten?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> mein Kollege (Strive CF Besitzer) und ich haben ihm jetzt den Shapeshifter komplett demontiert.
> 
> ...



Interessant,

wie fährts sichs nun bergauf? Gewichtsersparnis von?


----------



## Blue729 (17. Januar 2015)

Lore schrieb:


> und warum will er den nicht?



Erst dieses laute "kling-klong" Geräusch.
Wir sind uns eigentlich in den meisten Punkten einig.
Das Strive bietet mit dem Dämpfer (den man ja auch noch easy einstellen kann) schon einen super antriebsneutralen Hinterbau. Ein strafferes Setup ist hier bergauf nicht wirklich notwendig. Auch was die Winkel betrifft lässt sich das Bike im DH Modus noch angenehm bergauf pedalieren. Wiegt ja auch nicht viel. 
Es ist eine nette Spielerei, allerdings fällt der Unterschied beim "shiften" jetzt nicht so krass ins Gewicht.
Das Fahrfeeling wird eher stelzig. Weiß nicht wie tief die Rinnen sein müssen, um ständig Pedalkontakt mit dem Boden zu haben im DH Modus. 




bartschipro schrieb:


> Ich will auch so nen Teil. Kannst du grad nen paar mehr machen und hier anbieten?



Ja in den Semesterferien werde ich noch ein paar bauen. Vorausgesetzt es ist Nachfrage vorhanden.

Nein wir werden den Shapeshifter nicht verbaut lassen und dekativieren um die eine Frage zu beantworten, so wirds wesentlich leichter.



hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Oh Mann!
> 
> Da kaufe ich mir den genialsten Innovationsträger der letzten Jahre, um dann die Innovation gleich wieder aus zu bauen?!?
> 
> ...



Das einzige was genial ist sind die 650B Laufräder, super Abrollverhalten. Ein Schöner Kompromiss zwischen der Wendigkeit einen 26" Bikes und dem Rollverhalten eines 29".


----------



## zichl (17. Januar 2015)

bartschipro schrieb:


> Ich will auch so nen Teil. Kannst du grad nen paar mehr machen und hier anbieten?


Und warum will man das? Ist keine Kritik, reines Interesse.


----------



## Blue729 (17. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Interessant,
> 
> wie fährts sichs nun bergauf? Gewichtsersparnis von?



Er hat mir versprochen sind endlich mal hier anzumelden .
Dann kann er mal die Fotos posten und seine Eindrücke selbst schildern.


----------



## Lore (17. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Das einzige was genial ist sind die 650B Laufräder, super Abrollverhalten. Ein Schöner Kompromiss zwischen der Wendigkeit einen 26" Bikes und dem Rollverhalten eines 29".


dann kann ich ja auch mein Scott behalten, das hat 27,5 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2015)

floehsens schrieb:


> Die Federelemente sacken in Kurven und Anliegern kaum weg, man steht sehr hoch im Federweg. Das in Kombination mit den nun etwas größeren/höheren 650B Laufrädern ist echt eine Umgewöhnung für mich. Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken Offset-Bushings zu verbauen um das Bike tiefer zu bekommen. Werde mal checken ob genug Spielraum im Dämpfer- und Hinterbaubereich ist.
> 
> Der größte Unterschied den ich für mich persönlich bei dieser ersten Ausfahrt feststellen konnte ist jedoch folgender:
> Mein altes Rad hatte Offsetbushings, somit ein recht tiefes Tretlager und eine 40cm absenkbare Lyrik auf nur 110mm. Auch das Tretlager kam durch das Gabelabsenken nochmals runter. Dadurch war im Uphill Modus das Bike sehr tief. An gelegentliches Pedalaufsetzen selbst bei 160mm Kurbeln habe ich mich mit der Zeit gewöhnt. Das Fahrgefühl war also super kompakt, stabil und bodennah. Mit dem neuen Strive, geht es genau umgekehrt. Der Federweg vorne bleibt bei der blockierten Pike bei 160mm, das Tretlager kommt durch den Shapeshifter im XC-Modus nochmal höher. Dazu die etwas höheren Kipppunkte der 650B Laufräder lassen das Fahrrad total stelzig fahren. Es kommt mir vor als würde ich auf einem Hochrad sitzen. Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen wird es wohl zukünftig aber nicht mehr so schnell geben. Aber ich denke das ist reine Gewöhnung. Im Grunde erfüllt es ja den selben Zweck der angepassten Körperposition.
> ...



Hab mal ein paar Abschnitte  aus dem Zitat genommen,die nichts mit meinen Fragen zu tun haben:

- Wie viel SAG fährst du denn? Ich glaube 30% werden empfohlen. Du könntest dann auch noch mit etwas mehr SAG experimentieren.

- Kannst du mal die Tretlagerhöhe im Stand ohne Belastung messen? Ich meine mal einen recht niedrigen Wert gelesen zu haben (343 mm?!), wodurch das Bike eigentlich alles andere als "stelzig" sein sollte.

Ansonsten schöner Bericht


----------



## bartschipro (17. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Und warum will man das? Ist keine Kritik, reines Interesse.


Einfach die Wahl zu haben den SS ein und auszubauen z.B wenn er mal spontan defekt ist finde ich interessant. Aber ich werde natürlich erst mal eine ganze Weile fahren bevor ich mehr dazu sagen kann. Wenn hier einer einen "Adapter" anbietet finde ich das super. Hätte eh lieber einen remote lockout zum Dämpfer als einen SS...


----------



## OnoSendai (17. Januar 2015)

Warum bstellts dann alle ein Strive?

Gibt doch genug Alternativen die ähnlich aussehen und entsprechend keinen SS haben?


----------



## TheNewDude (17. Januar 2015)

Eine Frage an die die sich für das Strive CF 8.0 Race oder 9.0 Race haben entschieden haben. Wieso habt ich euch für das 9.0R und nicht für das 8.0R entschieden oder anderes rum? Ich sehe im 9.0R nur in den Laufrädern einen großen Unterschied, die restlichen Komponenten wie RSC statt RS Guide bremsen, X01 Kurbel statt RF Turbine oder FatBar Carbon sind eher marginale Upgrades zum 8.0R. Wie sieht ihr das, ist der Preiszuschlag von 600€ gerechtfertigt? Die 100g Differenz sind mir wirklich egal.

Nach etwas Recherche sind die ROAM 40 Laufräder eher XC-AM Räder wogegen sich die RAIL 50 auch für Enduro Fahrten eignen.


----------



## Louis1979 (17. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Erst dieses laute "kling-klong" Geräusch.
> Wir sind uns eigentlich in den meisten Punkten einig.
> Das Strive bietet mit dem Dämpfer (den man ja auch noch easy einstellen kann) schon einen super antriebsneutralen Hinterbau. Ein strafferes Setup ist hier bergauf nicht wirklich notwendig. Auch was die Winkel betrifft lässt sich das Bike im DH Modus noch angenehm bergauf pedalieren. Wiegt ja auch nicht viel.
> Es ist eine nette Spielerei, allerdings fällt der Unterschied beim "shiften" jetzt nicht so krass ins Gewicht.
> ...


Du meinst wohl den XC-Modus, denn dort sitzt das Tretlager aufgrund des SS höher, um den Pedal-Bodenkontakt beim Pedalieren bergauf zu minimieren. Im DH-Modus hat man eher selten ein Pedal unten, so dass es aufsetzt, deshalb sitzt das Tretlager und somit der Schwerpunkt tiefer.


----------



## OnoSendai (17. Januar 2015)

TheNewDude schrieb:


> Nach etwas Recherche sind die ROAM 40 Laufräder eher XC-AM Räder wogegen sich die RAIL 50 auch für Enduro Fahrten eignen.



Genau. 
Mir war wichtig das ich diesmal nix mehr an meinem neuen Bike machen muss. Das Strive ist tatsächlich das einzige Rad das ich auch genau so aufgebaut hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (17. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> - Kannst du mal die Tretlagerhöhe im Stand ohne Belastung messen?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Laut Canyon geo tabelle (+)12mm Offset im DH Modus. Mein Scott Genius hat -11.6mm. Das wäre idT kacke.


----------



## Tricksy (18. Januar 2015)

Kann mal bitte einer das "KlingKlong" Geräusch vom Shifter hier einstellen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Januar 2015)

Ich hab nix gehört bei der Proberunde aufm Canyonparkplatz. Man spürt lediglich wie der Shapeshifter in der Endposition einrastet.
Bin zwei verschiedene Strive gefahren ein AL und ein CF...kein Ton.


----------



## hanz-hanz (18. Januar 2015)

Das “kling-klong“ wird das gleiche sein, wie das Ausfahren der Reverb. 
Wenn die Stütze in den Endanschlag “knallt“....
Der eine hörst und stört sich dran...
Ich beschwere mich auch nicht über das pfeifen des Turboladers...


----------



## mohlo (18. Januar 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Das “kling-klong“ wird das gleiche sein, wie das Ausfahren der Reverb.
> Wenn die Stütze in den Endanschlag “knallt“....
> Der eine hörst und stört sich dran...
> Ich beschwere mich auch nicht über das pfeifen des Turboladers...


Solange das aber immer nur einmal (!) beim Wechsel vom XC>DH>XC-Mode passiert, frage ich mich, ob man sich darüber beschweren kann?! Sollte es aber permanent (!) beim Einfedern des Dämpfers passieren, wäre ich ebenso genervt davon.


----------



## G.Heim (18. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Ja in den Semesterferien werde ich noch ein paar bauen. Vorausgesetzt es ist Nachfrage vorhanden.


Eigentlich bietet das Strive mit einem  oder mehreren unterschiedlichen fixen ErsatzSS geniale Bastel und Tuningmöglichkeiten.
Man könnte z.B. einen langhubigeren 222/63 Dämpfer einbauen, der vom Übersetzungsverhältnis besser zu diesem Federweg passen würde.
Man könnte z.B. für einen Tag im Bikepark mit Liftunterstützung, wo man nicht selber treten muss, einen SS einsetzen der ein sehr tiefes Tretlager erzeugt...
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das hier mal Leute mit CNC-Fräse eine ganze Palette anbieten werden.

Wobei ich persönlich zum Bikebergsteigen auf so ein geniales Teil wie den originalen schaltbaren SS gewartet habe. Aber wer weiß...


----------



## Blue729 (18. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Warum bstellts dann alle ein Strive?
> 
> Gibt doch genug Alternativen die ähnlich aussehen und entsprechend keinen SS haben?



Marketing. Dann ein großer "will haben Faktor", weil sie irgendeine Bekanntheit aufs Bike setzen, der sagt, "ist geil", ja, dann muss es ja gut sein. Eine Revolution wie manche meinen!? Naja da kann ich nur lachen.

Man wird noch sehen, wie ernüchternd die Ressonanz ausfallen wird. 
Wenn Canyon 2016 ein geniales Enduro-Bike ohne diesen Schnick Schnack anbietet, würde ich vielleicht sogar drauf zurück kommen.
Ohnehin wird sich da nochwas tun, weil der SS noch nicht ausgereift ist.





hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Das “kling-klong“ wird das gleiche sein, wie das Ausfahren der Reverb.
> Wenn die Stütze in den Endanschlag “knallt“....
> Der eine hörst und stört sich dran...
> Ich beschwere mich auch nicht über das pfeifen des Turboladers...



Haha ja schön wäre es gewesen.


----------



## zichl (18. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Marketing. Dann ein großer "will haben Faktor", weil sie irgendeine Bekanntheit aufs Bike setzen, der sagt, "ist geil", ja, dann muss es ja gut sein. Eine Revolution wie manche meinen!? Naja da kann ich nur lachen.
> 
> Man wird noch sehen, wie ernüchternd die Ressonanz ausfallen wird.
> Wenn Canyon 2016 ein geniales Enduro-Bike ohne diesen Schnick Schnack anbietet, würde ich vielleicht sogar drauf zurück kommen.
> ...




Woher nimmst du diese Erkenntnisse? Ich würde ja behaupten dass es nur Mutmaßungen sind... ;-)


----------



## Antunnacos (18. Januar 2015)

Mutmaßungen, sehe ich auch so. Wenn es denn nicht so toll ist und man keines bestellen möchte, darf man doch bedenken, dass andere in diesem "WARTEZIMMER" sich auf ihr Bike freuen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Man wird noch sehen, wie ernüchternd die Ressonanz ausfallen wird.
> Wenn Canyon 2016 ein geniales Enduro-Bike ohne diesen Schnick Schnack anbietet, würde ich vielleicht sogar drauf zurück kommen.
> Ohnehin wird sich da nochwas tun, weil der SS noch nicht ausgereift ist.



Der Shapeshifter wurd ja auch nur 2 Jahre auf diversen Endurorennen und tausenden von Kilometer über sämtliche Trails der Erde gescheucht...wie könnte der denn auch ausgereift sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (18. Januar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der Shapeshifter wurd ja auch nur 2 Jahre auf diversen Endurorennen und tausenden von Kilometer über sämtliche Trails der Erde gescheucht...wie könnte der denn auch ausgereift sein



Hiermit bist du herzlich eingeladen uns mal im Harz zu besuchen, wenn das Wetter wieder halbwegs passt.
Dann können wir (zusammen mit  3 Strive CF Fahrern, 2 davon Masch-Bauer) ein wenig fachsimpeln und dir zeigen, was hinter 
Jahren auf sämtlichen Trails dieser Erde steckt.
Wahrscheinlich genau wie das alte Strive, durch diese tollen Tests kam dieser geile Hinterbau dann heraus .


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Januar 2015)

Der alte Hinterbau is Murks des stimmt...der Rest von dem was du schreibst handelt von Äpfeln und Birnen. Maschinenbau hin oder her.


----------



## trainwreck (18. Januar 2015)

Hallo @floehsens , könnten Sie mir sagen, wie weit es von der unteren Halterung an dem Sitz? Ich habe ein Fahrrad wie Ihres bestellt und Ich sehe, dass Sie haben an die Grenze Sattelstütze. Ich mir Sorgen, dass es vielleicht zu lange die Sattelstütze sein, weil ich haben 76,5 cm Schrittlänge.

Vielen Dank und sorry für mein Deutsch von Google Translator


----------



## zichl (18. Januar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der alte Hinterbau is Murks des stimmt...der Rest von dem was du schreibst handelt von Äpfeln und Birnen. Maschinenbau hin oder her.


Masch-Bauer heist gar nichts. Hab da täglich 400 um mich und nicht einmal 5% könnten den Hinterbau wirklich bewerten. ;-)


----------



## Sylver46 (18. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn ich mich selbst gern über Canyon aufrege, so muss ich hier auch mal ein positives Wort verlieren. Ich glaub der Slogan "the Power of German Engineering" welcher von einem großen deutschen Autobauer stammt lässt sich auch ganz gut auf Canyon übertragen. Auch wenn wie bei jedem Unternehmen gewinnorientierung an der erster Stelle steht, so möchte ich dich behaupten dass im Rahmen der Entwicklung bestimmt mehr Aufwand betrieben wird, als bei so manch anderer Firma im Fahrrad Bereich. Wenn man den Videos und berichten Glauben schenken darf dann wird mit div. Komponenten Tests, CT-Analysen und FEM-Berechnung schon einiges getan. Das im Feld dann trotzdem was kaputt geht bleibt nicht aus. Denke eine ähnliche F&E habe ich sonst bisher nur bei Spezialized gesehen. Denke im MTB Bereich wird noch immer viel nach dem try and error Prinzip entwickelt.


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Januar 2015)

Allem, was nicht zuvor an Motorraedern gesteckt hat, wuerde ich prinzipiell misstrauen.


----------



## OnoSendai (18. Januar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Allem, was nicht zuvor an Motorraedern gesteckt hat, wuerde ich prinzipiell misstrauen.



Hä???


----------



## Louis1979 (19. Januar 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Allem, was nicht zuvor an Motorraedern gesteckt hat, wuerde ich prinzipiell misstrauen.


Ne, alles was nicht zuerst in der Raumfahrttechnik erprobt und abgenommen wurde, hat an einem Fahrrad nichts zu suchen. /Ironie off


----------



## mohlo (19. Januar 2015)

An alle stolzen Strive CF Besitzer: Wie viel Rise hat der verbaute Renthal Lenker? Ich tippe mal 20°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefly85 (19. Januar 2015)

...und wie ist das Geräusch des Freilaufs? Laut oder leise?


----------



## OnoSendai (19. Januar 2015)

Aufgrund der derzeitigen Katastrophalen Zustände die scheinbar vorherrschen hab ich mal ein bisschen recherchiert.

Die Kununu-Statements decken sich mit der Auslieferungslage: http://www.kununu.com/de/all/de/hg/canyon-bicycles/kommentare#/opinions


----------



## bartos0815 (19. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Aufgrund der derzeitigen Katastrophalen Zustände die scheinbar vorherrschen hab ich mal ein bisschen recherchiert.
> 
> Die Kununu-Statements decken sich mit der Auslieferungslage: http://www.kununu.com/de/all/de/hg/canyon-bicycles/kommentare#/opinions



kein wunder, innerhalb kürzester zeit massiv gewachsen die bude, dass da so manches auf der strecke bleibt ist nachvollziehbar. wenn man die kommentare so liest, scheints so als wären die ma der abteilung marketing und entwicklung relativ zufrieden mit ihrem job, die leute in der endmontage klagen über die schlechten arbeitsbedingungen.
also, wenn dann ein bike schlecht montiert beim kunden landet, dann ist das auch kein wunder....
eines muss aber auch dem führungsstab klar sein. eine firma funtkioniert nicht nur über seine technisch ausgereiften verkaufsobjekte, sie funktioniert vorallem, weil seine mitarbeiter tag täglich das beste für ihre firma leisten und von daher auch entsprechend geführt, gefördert und entlohnt werden müssen. ansonsten gehts irgendwann von selbst den berg hinab,....


----------



## Velo-X (19. Januar 2015)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> ...und wie ist das Geräusch des Freilaufs? Laut oder leise?


Leise? Nein, aber auch nicht so laut wie 'ne Hope.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (19. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> An alle stolzen Strive CF Besitzer: Wie viel Rise hat der verbaute Renthal Lenker? Ich tippe mal 20°.


Richtig - 20mm.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## canny_8.0 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich will auch endlich eine E-Mail bekommen "Ihr Strive steht zur Abholung bereit"  Im "Juli" letzten Jahres bestellt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (19. Januar 2015)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Ich will auch endlich eine E-Mail bekommen "Ihr Strive steht zur Abholung bereit"  Im "Juli" letzten Jahres bestellt.....



so armselig/deprimierend....


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2015)

Schon bezahlt ?


----------



## OnoSendai (19. Januar 2015)

Yo. Das is ja das was mich so annervt.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2015)

Das ist ja wie bei YT !
Im Ernst: mußte da alles bezahlt werden oder nur eine Anzahlung ?


----------



## canny_8.0 (19. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> so armselig/deprimierend....



Da geb ich Dir inzwischen recht 

Ich hab Zahlung bei Abholung.... Vorher keinen cent....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Januar 2015)

Seitwann is des so das man im Sommer zahlt und sein Bike im Winter bekommt. Bei meinem ersten Canyon das ich mir schicken lies hab ich glaub ich ne Woche oder zwei vorher ne Email bekommen das ich jetzt zahlen soll weil es in X Tagen verschickt wird


----------



## waxtomwax (19. Januar 2015)

Man kann  gleich zahlen, muss aber nicht. 

Bei mir ist der DHL-Status seit Freitagnachmittag unverändert: "Die Sendung wird zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert." Ich werd' noch irre.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Januar 2015)

Flotte Zustellung und gute Nerven allerseits
Langsam werd ich auch nervös...KW5 rückt näher


----------



## wayne88 (19. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade bekommen:
> 
> "Die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
> sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL."
> ...



Habe heute auch diese Mail bekommen sogar 2x mit verschiedenen Auftragsnummern, ich hoffe mal eines davon ist das Bike und sie verschicken nicht die 2 "Trostpflaster" einzeln.


----------



## waxtomwax (19. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Habe heute auch diese Mail bekommen sogar 2x mit verschiedenen Auftragsnummern, ich hoffe mal eines davon ist das Bike und sie verschicken nicht die 2 "Trostpflaster" einzeln.



Wenn auf dem Trackinglink von DHL Sperrgut steht, kommt das Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (19. Januar 2015)

Ja was willste machen.
Ich hab angerufen ob das Rad VERSANDFERTIG ist -> Antwort von C: ja.

Also hab ich die Kohle dummdreist überwiesen....


----------



## canny_8.0 (19. Januar 2015)

ich hab ne Mail, ich hab ne Mail.... 

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.

In einer weiteren E-Mail erhalten Sie einen Link zu unserem Onlinekalender in dem Sie Ihren
persönlichen Wunschtermin eintragen können.

Yesssss, jetzt werde ich bestimmt nicht schlafen können.....


----------



## GrüneRose (19. Januar 2015)

Heute zwei Tage früher abgeholt  Gewicht ohne Pedale für ein 8.0 in M. Um das in Richtung 13,0 kg zu bringen ist doch etwas mehr Tuning nötig als gedacht. Bin sehr auf die Performance in Gelände gespannt, bin eher weniger Federweg gewohnt. Im XC Modus mit geschlossenen Dämpfer fühlt es sich aber tatsächlich wie ein straffes AM oder Marathon Rad an.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Heute zwei Tage früher abgeholt  Gewicht ohne Pedale für ein 8.0 in M. Um das in Richtung 13,0 kg zu bringen ist doch etwas mehr Tuning nötig als gedacht. Bin sehr auf die Performance in Gelände gespannt, bin eher weniger Federweg gewohnt. Im XC Modus mit geschlossenen Dämpfer fühlt es sich aber tatsächlich wie ein straffes AM oder Marathon Rad an.



Mit Pedale die 13,7kg?

Nja, Tubeless, NextSL Kurbel und Turbine35/SixC35 Lenker/Vorbau sollte helfen in Richtung 13kg zu kommen. Das wären meine ideen zum 8.0, bin auch am überlegen das zu holen.


----------



## K2daJ_ (20. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Heute zwei Tage früher abgeholt  Gewicht ohne Pedale für ein 8.0 in M. Um das in Richtung 13,0 kg zu bringen ist doch etwas mehr Tuning nötig als gedacht. Bin sehr auf die Performance in Gelände gespannt, bin eher weniger Federweg gewohnt. Im XC Modus mit geschlossenen Dämpfer fühlt es sich aber tatsächlich wie ein straffes AM oder Marathon Rad an.



Glückwunsch, sehr schön.  Was für eine schrittlänge hast du bzw. wie groß bist du? Ist die sattelstütze schon auf Position?


----------



## wayne88 (20. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Trackinglink von DHL Sperrgut steht, kommt das Radl.



Da steht nichts von Sperrgut .. sie verschicken die 2 Parts aus dem online Shop tatsächlich einzeln 



Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

Total bekloppt sind die doch.... Wtf


----------



## canny_8.0 (20. Januar 2015)

Nächsten Dienstag abholung.... Yihaaaaa.... Endlich.....


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

Gibts da nicht noch ne andere Nummer an die man sich wenden kann?


Ich brauch da mal einen höhergestellten. Das ist echt eine Frechheit was die mit ihren Kunden machen.


Ich habe vor ~4 Wochen meine VERSANDadresse ändern lassen.

Jetzt haben sie diese Goodies trotzdem an meine RE-Adresse gesendet (welche aus irgendeinem Grund die meines alten Arbeitgebers ist) und ich komm da definitiv nicht mehr da ran.

Dann hab ich um einen neue Auftragsbestätigung mit geänderter Adresse angefordert, damit die das Rad nicht auch noch da hin schicken und um ne Lösung wie die das mit dem Paket lösen wollen.


Was kam?
Die selbe AB wieder in einer kommentarlosen EMail.


Es kotzt mich echt langsam an verdammt. Die kriegen einfach mal garnix auf die Reihe. So ein scheiß Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (20. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht noch ne andere Nummer an die man sich wenden kann?
> 
> 
> Ich brauch da mal einen höhergestellten. Das ist echt eine Frechheit was die mit ihren Kunden machen.
> ...



ruf doch an und lass dir die änderung der adresse mündlich und schriftlich bestätigen! ein anruf wirkt oft wunder!


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

Hab ich bereits gemacht. Daraufhin kam das Paket falsch an.


----------



## mohlo (20. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Hab ich bereits gemacht. Daraufhin kam das Paket falsch an.


Hast Du das auch schriftlich? Wenn ja, müsste Canyon das Risiko der falsch zugestellten Ware tragen und sich darum kümmern, dass diese wieder an Canyon zurückversandt wird.


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

Yo. Weil ich eine AB mit korrekter lieferadresse habe. Hab die ja ändern lassen.


----------



## mohlo (20. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Yo. Weil ich eine AB mit korrekter lieferadresse habe. Hab die ja ändern lassen.


Dann kannst Du dich doch zurücklehnen und Canyon darf sich um das "Problem" kümmern. Sollen die doch Kontakt mit der falschen Lieferadresse (dein alter Arbeitgeber) aufnehmen und die Ware zurücksenden lassen.

Ich frage mich allerdings, warum die Ware (adressiert an einen ehemaligen Arbeitnehmer) überhaupt angenommen wurde.


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

Na da bist du aber optimistisch.

Rat mal warum ex Arbeitgeber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

Tataa... Der Adler ist gelandet!
Ich konnte  nur kurz einen Blick in den Karton werfen. Das Blau ist der Hammer, kann man nicht beschreiben oder fotografieren. Muss man live sehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Tataa... Der Adler ist gelandet!
> Ich konnte  nur kurz einen Blick in den Karton werfen. Das Blau ist der Hammer, kann man nicht beschreiben oder fotografieren. Muss man live sehen.



Trotzdem her mit Bilder!!


----------



## SlayerLover (20. Januar 2015)

Bitte nochmals um Info, wer welchen Rabatt für sein Strive CF8.0 erhalten hat, aufgrund der mehrfachen Liefertermin Verzögerungen. Möchte bei Abholung meiner Kiste gerne gleich behandelt werden. 
Danke !


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Januar 2015)

Lore schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Laut Canyon geo tabelle (+)12mm Offset im DH Modus. Mein Scott Genius hat -11.6mm. Das wäre idT kacke.



Es sind 345 mm, also ein ziemlich perfekter Kompromiss wie ich finde...


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Bitte nochmals um Info, wer welchen Rabatt für sein Strive CF8.0 erhalten hat, aufgrund der mehrfachen Liefertermin Verzögerungen. Möchte bei Abholung meiner Kiste gerne gleich behandelt werden.
> Danke !



100 € Wargengutschein + diese Goodies die sie freiwillig rausrücken.

Liefertermin hier: KW 6

Zuvor KW 44 und 1

Bestellt 12.06.2014.

EDIT: 
Hab denen gerade nochmal ne 3L Trinkblase rausgeleiert, weil sie den Versand meiner Goodies verkackt haben. --> + 30€


----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

Ich habe zwei Gutscheine für insgesamt 90 Euro erhalten. Also letztlich einen Gutschein über 90 Öcken.


----------



## zeandre21 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand von euch ein CANYON Strive CF 8.0 in der Farbe 'Stealth' // schwarz erhalten?
Ich muss bis zu meiner Abholung leider noch 2-3 Wochen warten.. 

Das blaue ist der hammer. Habe ich schon live in Koblenz gesehen.. Deshalb bin ich mir noch nicht sicher bezüglich der Farbe.
EIn paar Bilder würden sicherlich zur endgültigen Entscheidungsfindung hilfreich sein.. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MoPe. (20. Januar 2015)

Ein schwarzes ist auch im Showroom, vor einigen Seiten wurde mein ich auch ein Foto davon gezeigt.


----------



## zeandre21 (20. Januar 2015)

MoPe. schrieb:


> Ein schwarzes ist auch im Showroom, vor einigen Seiten wurde mein ich auch ein Foto davon gezeigt.



Danke für den Hinweis. Das habe ich bereits gesehen.. Qualität + Perspektive könnten besser sein 

Nach Koblenz (ca. 300 km) schaff ich es leider vor meinem Abholtermin nicht mehr..


----------



## Antunnacos (20. Januar 2015)

Heute kam der Kalender-Link, ich könnte das CF 8.0 in M/stealth schon diese Woche holen, damit eine Woche früher. Ich komme aber erst nächste Woche Samstag dazu. Die Spannung steigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeandre21 (20. Januar 2015)

SAUBER!


----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

So, der ersten Freude folgt die Ernüchterung. Ich habe am Oberrohr zwei Stellen mit Kratzern entdeckt. Kann's mit Handy nicht besser knipsen, jetzt. Das ist eine der Stellen, sieht in echt schlimmer aus.
Zudem haben sie mir die XT-Pedale mitgeschickt. Ich versteh's echt nicht mehr. Warum schreibt man mit denen hin und her?
Das wird bestimmt ein Spaß, mit Canyon Kontakt aufzunehmen. War sicher ich schuld. Oh Mann.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Januar 2015)

Das tut weh, schaut nicht wirklich schön aus...


----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

Und es geht noch weiter. Der Anschluss für die Reverb ist im Arsch!!! Der Fitting ist abgerissen!!!


----------



## sta7cool (20. Januar 2015)

[QUOTE = "waxtomwax post: 12634528, member: 150405"] And there's more. The connection for the reverb is in the ass !!! The fitting is demolished !!!
[ATTACH = full] 352490 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]

Oh boy ... Did anyone here even got a faultless bike? Or is every single bike somehow damaged?


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

Hast Du Dir für Deine Bestelländerungen (Pedale in dem Fall) immer ne neue Auftragsbestätigung schicken lassen????


----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir für Deine Bestelländerungen (Pedale in dem Fall) immer ne neue Auftragsbestätigung schicken lassen????



Nein. Ich hatte ja auch keine Änderung. Aber ich habe es schriftlich - mehrfach -, dass ich keine Pedale will und  Gutscheine bekomme.


----------



## stonehope (20. Januar 2015)

Hi waxtomax,

kann es sein, dass der Hebel der Reverb in der Transportposition des Radels an dem Oberrohr gescheuert hat?
Könnte eine Erklärung für beide Schäden sein.

Drücke dir die Daumen für eine zügige Regulierung.

Grüße,
Patrik


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Nein. Ich hatte ja auch keine Änderung. Aber ich habe es schriftlich - mehrfach -, dass ich keine Pedale will und  Gutscheine bekomme.



Doch hattest Du. Weil Du statt Pedale den Gutschein wolltest und der Versandhansel nicht tätig wird, wenn da nix auf dem sein Lieferschein steht. Was widerum die Serviceleute erst im System aufnehmen müssen. Das machen Sie erst, wenn Du die 1000000 mal nervst. 

C is echt ein erbärmlicher Schuppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

Nein. der Hebel war in Luftpolsterfolie verpackt.  Muss bei C. passiert sein, weil es auf der linken Seite innen ist. Das Rad war auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

Und zum Gutschein:

"vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 27. Dezember 2014 bezüglich Ihrer Stellungnahme zum Lieferverzug.
Aufgrund des erneuten Lieferverzuges bieten wir Ihnen eine Warengutschrift von insgesamt 90 € an.

Diese Warengutschrift wird Ihnen nach dem 30 tägigen Rückgaberecht gutgeschrieben und kann mit einer Folgebestellung verrechnet werden."

Das müssen die doch wissen, wie's funktioniert.


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

Achso - na dann ruf an (SAG ABER NIX VON DEN PEDALEN!) und mukier das Dir der Gutschein abgeht und wo der denn bleibt??!??!?! 

Ich WETTE mit Dir Du bekommst den ZUSÄTZLICH.


----------



## Velo-X (20. Januar 2015)

sta7cool schrieb:


> [QUOTE = "waxtomwax post: 12634528, member: 150405"] And there's more. The connection for the reverb is in the ass !!! The fitting is demolished !!!
> [ATTACH = full] 352490 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]
> 
> Oh boy ... Did anyone here even got a faultless bike? Or is every single bike somehow damaged?


Mine is faultless!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

Einmal kein Liteville, und schon die Arschkarte. Bei LV habe ich in all den Jahren einen Service erlebt, das war vom Feinsten.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das bei C. weitergeht. Ist schon enttäuschend, was die leisten.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Januar 2015)

Also nach der ersten Probefahrt werde ich eh zahlreiche Kratzer und Steinschläge haben.. ein Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn das Teil in die Vitrine soll, dann schick es zurück. Wenn es gefahren werden soll, dann schick davon Bilder an Canyon und bitte um einen Preisnachlass für die fehlerhafte Lackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also nach der ersten Probefahrt werde ich eh zahlreiche Kratzer und Steinschläge haben.. ein Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn das Teil in die Vitrine soll, dann schick es zurück. Wenn es gefahren werden soll, dann schick davon Bilder an Canyon und bitte um einen Preisnachlass für die fehlerhafte Lackierung.



Das werde ich machen. Aber nach deiner Logik können die mir ja gleich ein zerkratztes schicken, ist doch eh wurscht. 
Und ohne Fitting geht leider gar nix, weil die Reverb nicht funktioniert. Kostet ja alles nur 3800 Euro.


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also nach der ersten Probefahrt werde ich eh zahlreiche Kratzer und Steinschläge haben.. ein Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn das Teil in die Vitrine soll, dann schick es zurück. Wenn es gefahren werden soll, dann schick davon Bilder an Canyon und bitte um einen Preisnachlass für die fehlerhafte Lackierung.



So ein gelaber.
Der Kram kostet genug. 
Deine Argumentation ist keine. Oder ist das beim Auto dasselbe? Steinschläge kommen da ja auch rein.... man man man man man ey.


----------



## User85319 (20. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also nach der ersten Probefahrt werde ich eh zahlreiche Kratzer und Steinschläge haben.. ein Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn das Teil in die Vitrine soll, dann schick es zurück. Wenn es gefahren werden soll, dann schick davon Bilder an Canyon und bitte um einen Preisnachlass für die fehlerhafte Lackierung.



Also deine erste Probefahrt will ich sehen. Schmeisst das Bike 50m den Steinbruch runter oder was?
Der Kram kost fast 4000 Öcken, is klar dass es da ruhig beschädigt ankommen darf


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Januar 2015)

Mimimi, das sind doch drei kleine Streifchen im Lack? Wegen so einer Kleinigkeit so ein riesiger Aufstand? Canyon gibt bestimmt nen guten Nachlass ... und auch bei euch schaut das Rad nach ner Weile so aus, dass diese Kleinigkeit eh nicht weiter auffällt.


----------



## OnoSendai (20. Januar 2015)

No chance man. Korrekte Kohle gegen korrekte Ware. Vor allem bei den Beträgen.


----------



## Velo-X (20. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also nach der ersten Probefahrt werde ich eh zahlreiche Kratzer und Steinschläge haben.. ein Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn das Teil in die Vitrine soll, dann schick es zurück. Wenn es gefahren werden soll, dann schick davon Bilder an Canyon und bitte um einen Preisnachlass für die fehlerhafte Lackierung.



Mein Bike ist für mich auch nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand/Sportgerät und Kratzer und Steinschläge kommen noch genug zwangsläufig daran.
Aber da ich den vollen Preis bezahlt habe (und das waren doch immerhin €3699,-) möchte ich doch auch bitte für JEDEN Kratzer, mit einer tollen Ausfahrt, selbst verantwortlich sein - diese Erlebnisse möchte ich mir nicht nehmen lassen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist für mich auch nur ein Gebrauchsgegenstand/Sportgerät und Kratzer und Steinschläge kommen noch genug zwangsläufig daran.
> Aber da ich den vollen Preis bezahlt habe (und das waren doch immerhin €3699,-) möchte ich doch auch bitte für JEDEN Kratzer, mit einer tollen Ausfahrt, selbst verantwortlich sein - diese Erlebnisse möchte ich mir nicht nehmen lassen.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

Und zum Abschluss:


----------



## zichl (20. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Und zum Abschluss:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352528


Die Beschriftung am hinteren Reifen ist aber auch ein Witz


----------



## K2daJ_ (20. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Bitte nochmals um Info, wer welchen Rabatt für sein Strive CF8.0 erhalten hat, aufgrund der mehrfachen Liefertermin Verzögerungen. Möchte bei Abholung meiner Kiste gerne gleich behandelt werden.
> Danke !



Hi, nach unzähligen hin und her tauschen hab ich eine Gutschrift über 160 € erhalten. 

Peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (20. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Die Beschriftung am hinteren Reifen ist aber auch ein Witz


Wenn's nur das ist. Der fliegt eh runter. 
Aber man ist ja schon mit kleinen Dingen zufrieden...


----------



## K2daJ_ (20. Januar 2015)

zeandre21 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat schon jemand von euch ein CANYON Strive CF 8.0 in der Farbe 'Stealth' // schwarz erhalten?
> Ich muss bis zu meiner Abholung leider noch 2-3 Wochen warten..
> ...



Hi, das stealth ist echt nice, war lange am überlegen ob ichs nehmen soll. Was man auf den Bildern nicht sieht, das innere des Hinterbaus ist weiss. Das schwarz ist pechschwarz matt. 
Vorteil ist das es wahrscheinlich bissle leichter als das blaue ist. 

Hab mich aber dann doch für blau entschieden...


----------



## K2daJ_ (20. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Und zum Abschluss:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352528



Hi, 

Welche rahmengrösse ist das? Sieht nach L aus wenns nicht täuscht. 

Könntest du es wenn es L ist wiegen? M liegt ja bei 13,7 kg.
Und welche SL und größe hast du?
Danke


----------



## Daseca (21. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Einmal kein Liteville, und schon die Arschkarte. Bei LV habe ich in all den Jahren einen Service erlebt, das war vom Feinsten.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie das bei C. weitergeht. Ist schon enttäuschend, was die leisten.



Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren Canyon....2 Bikes, 10 mal eingeschickt (rahmenbruch, chainsuck etc etc)

Mein Vater und ein Kumpel fährt seit langem glücklich LV! Da gibts nie Probleme und wenn mal was ist, hast direkt jemand am Tele! 

Egal wie günstig canyon ist....mein nächstes bike beginnt mit L


----------



## bonny-m (21. Januar 2015)

Da ist es bei mir anders, fahre jetzt das 5te Canyon Bike. Noch keins eingeschickt und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Vieleicht mal ein kleines knacken am Rahmen  oder ein defektes Anbauteil. Mein neustes Canyon Strive CF am 21.12.2014 bestellt und am 16.01.2015 abgeholt. Muss aber sagen ich hatte sehr viel Glück da ist am Bestelldatum bestimmt einer abgesprungen.


----------



## Velo-X (21. Januar 2015)

bonny-m schrieb:


> ... Mein neustes Canyon Strive CF am 21.12.2014 bestellt und am 16.01.2015 abgeholt. Muss aber sagen ich hatte sehr viel Glück da ist am Bestelldatum bestimmt einer abgesprungen.


Das ging ja fix. Man sollte jedoch annehmen, dass wenn jemand abspringt, dann ein wartender Besteller nachrückt.
Was ist das für eine Größe? Race S?



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mfux (21. Januar 2015)

Eine Frechheit wenn du im Dez bestellst, Januar geliefert bekommst.... Kumpel wartet schon  ewig. Hat Anfang August bestellt. (Trotzdem viel Spass!)
Diese Firma geht mal gar ned. Somit ist C eben raus, bei Überlegungen  bez. neuer Karre...


----------



## bonny-m (21. Januar 2015)

M-Race 


Velo-X schrieb:


> Das ging ja fix. Man sollte jedoch annehmen, dass wenn jemand abspringt, dann ein wartender Besteller nachrückt.
> Was ist das für eine Größe? Race S?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OnoSendai (21. Januar 2015)

Welches? 8er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (21. Januar 2015)

Gestern die erste kleine  Probefahrt. Im xc Modus Bergauf genial, im DH Modus bergab angenehm ungewohnt. Was ganz anderes wie 26er. Weitere Berichte folgen!!!! 


bonny-m schrieb:


> Da ist es bei mir anders, fahre jetzt das 5te Canyon Bike. Noch keins eingeschickt und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Vieleicht mal ein kleines knacken am Rahmen  oder ein defektes Anbauteil. Mein neustes Canyon Strive CF am 21.12.2014 bestellt und am 16.01.2015 abgeholt. Muss aber sagen ich hatte sehr viel Glück da ist am Bestelldatum bestimmt einer abgesprungen. Anhang anzeigen 352562


----------



## bonny-m (21. Januar 2015)

Ja


----------



## GrüneRose (21. Januar 2015)

Lenker getauscht, Umwerfer runter. Bin aber noch nicht zufrieden mit der neuen Kabelführung, kann man die Seiten tauschen, oder passt das Reverb Kabel nur auf der linken Seite in den Rahmen?

30 Zähne Narrow-Wide. Gewicht mit XT Pedale


----------



## mohlo (21. Januar 2015)

@*GrüneRose*: Bist Du Linkshänder? Als Rechtshänder würde ich den Reverb-Hebel an der rechten Seite bevorzugen. Und hast Du keine Bedenken, dass Du mit 30/36 nicht den Berg hoch kommst?


----------



## Velo-X (21. Januar 2015)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine Aufnahme um das Tretlager, die so ähnlich aussieht wie ISCG?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GrüneRose (21. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> @*GrüneRose*: Bist Du Linkshänder? Als Rechtshänder würde ich den Reverb-Hebel an der rechten Seite bevorzugen. Und hast Du keine Bedenken, dass Du mit 30/36 nicht den Berg hoch kommst?



Ja, hab das aber gemacht weil ich gerne gleichzeitig absenken und schalten möchte. Hab das auf meinem Epic auch so. Du hast recht, hab das 40er Ritzel einfach noch nicht montiert. 30/40 sollte mir reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2015)

Hat Canyon die Kabel so verlegt?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Januar 2015)

Kann ich mir nit vorstellen. Canyon montiert den SS links und Reverb rechts. 
Ich werd bei meinem die Reverb nach links unten wechseln. 
Rechts schalten und links den restlichen neumodischen Kram.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, der SS ist ja links, schaut so n bissl komisch aus. Aber ISpec hättnse dem 8.0 schon spendieren können, so sind 6 Schellen am Lenker...


----------



## GrüneRose (21. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hat Canyon die Kabel so verlegt?



Nein, hab ich getauscht. Gefällt mir aber wie gesagt noch nicht von der Kabelführung.


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich getauscht. Gefällt mir aber wie gesagt noch nicht von der Kabelführung.



Denke mal du wirst den SS Kabel und den Reverbkabel beim Ausgang vom Rahmen einmal umdrehen.

Und da du nur mehr noch ein Schalthebel hast,

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Saint-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL82-B-p35602/


----------



## GrüneRose (21. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Stimmt, der SS ist ja links, schaut so n bissl komisch aus. Aber ISpec hättnse dem 8.0 schon spendieren können, so sind 6 Schellen am Lenker...


Find ich auch. Werde ich auch noch nachrüsten. Bei der SRAM Ausstattung ist das schon so.


----------



## GrüneRose (21. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für eine Aufnahme um das Tretlager, die so ähnlich aussieht wie ISCG?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Du meinst vermutlich die Löcher für die E-Type Umwerfer Aufnahme:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M785-E-2-10-fach-p30337/


----------



## mohlo (21. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich die Löcher für die E-Type Umwerfer Aufnahme:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M785-E-2-10-fach-p30337/


 
Hier sieht man den Umwerfer im befestigen Zustand an einem anderen Rahmen:


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für eine Aufnahme um das Tretlager, die so ähnlich aussieht wie ISCG?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



vllt diesmal ne ISCG, in Vergangenheit hatte Canyon da aber ein eigenes Format was dem ISCG sehr ähnlich war.


----------



## Velo-X (21. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hier sieht man den Umwerfer im befestigen Zustand an einem anderen Rahmen:


Aber man sieht auch das der Umwerfer keines der drei Löcher zur Befestigung nutzt - also wofür sind die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Aber man sieht auch das der Umwerfer keines der drei Löcher zur Befestigung nutzt - also wofür sind die?



Für die Montage einer KeFü.

Die drei blauen ums Tretlager sind für ne KeFü, die zwei roten sollten für den Umwerfer sein.

Bei den drei um den Tretlager könnte es ISCG05 sein


----------



## Paintking (21. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also nach der ersten Probefahrt werde ich eh zahlreiche Kratzer und Steinschläge haben.. ein Fahrrad ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wenn das Teil in die Vitrine soll, dann schick es zurück. Wenn es gefahren werden soll, dann schick davon Bilder an Canyon und bitte um einen Preisnachlass für die fehlerhafte Lackierung.



Über solche Aussagen kann ich nur lachen. Ich arbeite bei einem Baumaschinenhersteller, selbst da werden tadellose neue Maschinen ausgeliefert an denen keine Kratzer zu finden sind. Es spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle ob die Maschine nach einer Woche auf der Baustelle Kratzer bekommt. Der Kunde bezahlt viel Geld und möchte dementsprechend auch eine perfekte Maschine bekommen. Wenn die schon im Neuzustand Beschädigungen aufweist, macht das keinen sehr professionellen Eindruck. Da kommen dann schon Fragen auf ob es dieser Hersteller mit der Qualität auch an anderen Stellen so locker sieht.

Ein Auto ist auch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, du würdest (gegen einen Preisnachlass) also auch einen zerkratzten Neuwagen akzeptieren.

Schade das es solche Probleme bei einem Hersteller gibt der ja anscheinend schon gute Produkte konstruieren und herstellen kann. Der Service, Logistik und die Kommunikation muss aber halt auch passen. Ich habe bisher nur Teile bei Canyon gekauft, hab da aber schon gemerkt das bei denen nicht alles nach Plan läuft (Teile doppelt geschickt bekommen, drei verschiedene Rechnungen und Versandbestätigungen bekommen...)


----------



## Jogi1968 (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Habe eben im Bereich „Strive AL 2015“ eine mehr oder minder wichtige Info zum Thema "Kettenblatt" gelesen.

Nr. #446 bis #454

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## potzblitzer (21. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> So, der ersten Freude folgt die Ernüchterung. Ich habe am Oberrohr zwei Stellen mit Kratzern entdeckt. Kann's mit Handy nicht besser knipsen, jetzt. Das ist eine der Stellen, sieht in echt schlimmer aus.
> Zudem haben sie mir die XT-Pedale mitgeschickt. Ich versteh's echt nicht mehr. Warum schreibt man mit denen hin und her?
> Das wird bestimmt ein Spaß, mit Canyon Kontakt aufzunehmen. War sicher ich schuld. Oh Mann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 352486



Lass mal bitte dann hier auch verlauten wie Canyon mit diesem Problem umgeht. Fahre zwar kein Canyon mehr, würd mich aber trotzdem sehr interessieren. 

Das ist wirklich extrem bitter und mir tuts richtig leid für dich. Da freut man sich monatelang auf sein Rad und dann kommt so ein Pfusch bei rum (Lackschaden, Reverbschaden, Reifendecals..). Ich glaub ich hätte aus Wut das ganze Ding in die Tonne geworfen. Bodenlose Frechheit und für Canyon extrem negative Werbung. Ich denke mal hier lesen viele Interessenten mit, die sich überlegen ein Strive zu holen (wurde ja extrem in den Medien gepusht dieses Bike). Wenn man dann überwiegend negative Posts lesen muss von LT Verschiebungen und Qualitätsmängeln, Leute, die sich den SS gleich wieder ausbauen weil er net richtig funzt..da vergeht einem doch sofort die Kauflaune. Also zumindest mir. Sicher melden sich immer diejenigen am lautesten, denen was nicht passt, aber das ist wirklich sehr auffällig wieviele das mittlerweile sind. Und dann liest man nirgends ein Posting von Canyon dazu, scheint wohl keiner zeit dafür zu haben.

Allen Strive Fahrern trotzdem viel Spaß mit eurem neuen Bike - wenn es denn mal ankommt und einwandfrei ist


----------



## OnoSendai (21. Januar 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe eben im Bereich „Strive AL 2015“ eine mehr oder minder wichtige Info zum Thema "Kettenblatt" gelesen.
> 
> ...



Das ist in der Tat wirklich richtig bitter.

Hat hier jemand der Leute, die ihr Rad mit 1x11 schon haben, bereits versucht ein 28/30T KB anzubauen??


----------



## waxtomwax (21. Januar 2015)

Canyon wollte mir einen neuen Hebel schicken, den hätte ich bei einem Händler montieren lassen können für max. 30 Euro.
Für die Lackschäden haben sie mir einen 100-Euro-Gutschein angeboten. Das habe ich abgelehnt, weil die nix haben, was ich brauchen kann. Ich könnte das Rad auch zurückschicken, dann würde ich aber erst in der 7. Woche ein anderes kriegen.
Wie es scheint, ist der Hebel schon bald unterwegs, laut Mail wird die Bestellung zusammengestellt. Den baue ich natürlich selbst dran.
Ob ich jetzt 100 Euro erstattet bekomme, wird sich zeigen. Habe noch keine Antwort.  Habe argumentiert, dass sie ja auch die 30 Euro sparen und manche hier im Fred 160 Euro für die Verspätung bekommen haben.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2015)

Paintking schrieb:


> Über solche Aussagen kann ich nur lachen. Ich arbeite bei einem Baumaschinenhersteller, selbst da werden tadellose neue Maschinen ausgeliefert an denen keine Kratzer zu finden sind. Es spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle ob die Maschine nach einer Woche auf der Baustelle Kratzer bekommt. Der Kunde bezahlt viel Geld und möchte dementsprechend auch eine perfekte Maschine bekommen. Wenn die schon im Neuzustand Beschädigungen aufweist, macht das keinen sehr professionellen Eindruck. Da kommen dann schon Fragen auf ob es dieser Hersteller mit der Qualität auch an anderen Stellen so locker sieht.
> 
> Ein Auto ist auch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, du würdest (gegen einen Preisnachlass) also auch einen zerkratzten Neuwagen akzeptieren.
> 
> Schade das es solche Probleme bei einem Hersteller gibt der ja anscheinend schon gute Produkte konstruieren und herstellen kann. Der Service, Logistik und die Kommunikation muss aber halt auch passen. Ich habe bisher nur Teile bei Canyon gekauft, hab da aber schon gemerkt das bei denen nicht alles nach Plan läuft (Teile doppelt geschickt bekommen, drei verschiedene Rechnungen und Versandbestätigungen bekommen...)



Also mein Auto kriegt tatsächlich hin und wieder einen Kratzer ab, aber die, die ich da rein mach kann ich über das Autoleben an einer Hand abzählen. Beim Fahrrad bräuchte ich die Hände aller hier Mitlesenden, insofern steht ein Kratzer am Rad in keinem Verhältnis zu einem Kratzer am Autolack, wodurch der Vergleich für mich voll daneben ist.

Was ich einfach versuche zu erklären ist Folgendes: Einen Fahrradrahmen wird, sofern er im Gelände bewegt wird, bei jedem nach einiger Zeit einige Spuren davon tragen. Anstatt sich wegen einem einzigen weiteren Kratzer aufzuregen würde ICH persönlich lieber einen ordentlichen Nachlass heraushandeln, anstatt für einen Kratzer weniger noch mal ein paar Wochen auf mein Rad zu verzichten und mehr zu bezahlen. Ich hoffe der Gedankengang ist jetzt ausreichend verständlich formuliert.


----------



## OnoSendai (21. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also mein Auto kriegt tatsächlich hin und wieder einen Kratzer ab, aber die, die ich da rein mach kann ich über das Autoleben an einer Hand abzählen. Beim Fahrrad bräuchte ich die Hände aller hier Mitlesenden, insofern steht ein Kratzer am Rad in keinem Verhältnis zu einem Kratzer am Autolack, wodurch der Vergleich für mich voll daneben ist.
> 
> Was ich einfach versuche zu erklären ist Folgendes: Einen Fahrradrahmen wird, sofern er im Gelände bewegt wird, bei jedem nach einiger Zeit einige Spuren davon tragen. Anstatt sich wegen einem einzigen weiteren Kratzer aufzuregen würde ICH persönlich lieber einen ordentlichen Nachlass heraushandeln, anstatt für einen Kratzer weniger noch mal ein paar Wochen auf mein Rad zu verzichten und mehr zu bezahlen. Ich hoffe der Gedankengang ist jetzt ausreichend verständlich formuliert.



OK is angekommen jetzt.

Wichtiger is das Kettenblatt Problem was sich jetzt abzeichnet..............


----------



## mohlo (21. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Wichtiger is das Kettenblatt Problem was sich jetzt abzeichnet..............


Ich würde das Ganze erst dann als Problem abstempeln, wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte. Bislang hat ja noch keiner ein 30er KB verbaut. Im Strive AL Thread liegt bereits das erste 30er zum Einbau bereit. In ein bis zwei Wochen wissen wir mehr. Zum Vergleich: Am Spectral EX wurden einige 30/32er KB erfolgreich getestet. Das gibt Hoffnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2015)

Was ist denn mit dem KB?


----------



## geni0602 (21. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem KB?


Ob ein 30er KB beim 1x11 passt.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2015)

Wieso sollte es nicht passen? 

Mal was anderes:
Die Race-Geo-Rahmen müsste man doch problemlos auf 2x10 Umrüsten können oder ist hier irgendwas anders?


----------



## canelon (21. Januar 2015)

Kannst du im AL Thread nachlesen, will Canyon nicht freigeben weil sie's selbst nicht getestet haben soweit ich weiß. Ist unklar, ob die Kette gegen den Hinterbau kommen könnte, meine ich gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Guru (21. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich würde das Ganze erst dann als Problem abstempeln, wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte. Bislang hat ja noch keiner ein 30er KB verbaut. Im Strive AL Thread liegt bereits das erste 30er zum Einbau bereit. In ein bis zwei Wochen wissen wir mehr. Zum Vergleich: Am Spectral EX wurden einige 30/32er KB erfolgreich getestet. Das gibt Hoffnung!



Im Spectral gehen sogar 28er ohne Mucken.


----------



## mohlo (21. Januar 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Im Spectral gehen sogar 28er ohne Mucken.


Noch besser! Und so unterschiedlich sind die Hinterbauten (schreibt man das so?) ja auch nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (21. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ich würde das Ganze erst dann als Problem abstempeln, wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte. Bislang hat ja noch keiner ein 30er KB verbaut. Im Strive AL Thread liegt bereits das erste 30er zum Einbau bereit. In ein bis zwei Wochen wissen wir mehr. Zum Vergleich: Am Spectral EX wurden einige 30/32er KB erfolgreich getestet. Das gibt Hoffnung!



Naja ich hab halt keine Lust das Teil wieder zurück zuschicken - den Stress will ich mir nach Möglichkeit sparen.



canelon schrieb:


> Kannst du im AL Thread nachlesen, will Canyon nicht freigeben weil sie's selbst nicht getestet haben soweit ich weiß. Ist unklar, ob die Kette gegen den Hinterbau kommen könnte, meine ich gelesen zu haben.



Das halte ich mal wieder für so eine Hirnfurzaussage von so nem Service fuzzi. Das ist genauso dämlich wie wenn man sagt man gibt XY Reifen nicht frei weil man das Rad nicht mit denen getestet hat...


----------



## canelon (21. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das halte ich mal wieder für so eine Hirnfurzaussage von so nem Service fuzzi. Das ist genauso dämlich wie wenn man sagt man gibt XY Reifen nicht frei weil man das Rad nicht mit denen getestet hat...



Ich auch, wollte es nur weiterleiten, nicht meine Meinung.


----------



## bartschipro (22. Januar 2015)

Bin 174cm und daher genau zwischen Race S und M. Wohnt irgend jemand im Bereich Bodensee, Konstanz, Singen, Zürich, Winterthur der ein Race S oder M schon hat und der mich mal draufsitzen lassen würde?


----------



## F1o (22. Januar 2015)

Dann poste ich es hier halt auch nochmal. Mail erhalten vom Canyon Service Center am 29.10.

"vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 29. Oktober 2014 bezüglich Ihrer technischen Anfrage zum Strive CF aus 2015.

Als Beispiel: Strive CF 9.0 Race

Das Innenmaß des Hinterbaus liegt bei 100mm und das Außenmaß bei 142mm (100 x 142mm).
Der Wechsel auf ein 30er Blatt ist mit ausreichende Freigängigkeit gewährleistet."


----------



## OnoSendai (22. Januar 2015)

Dann hoffen wa ma das der/die tatsächlich kompetent ist.


----------



## hanz-hanz (22. Januar 2015)

F1o schrieb:


> Das Innenmaß des Hinterbaus liegt bei 100mm und das Außenmaß bei 142mm (100 x 142mm).



????


----------



## wayne88 (22. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Da steht nichts von Sperrgut .. sie verschicken die 2 Parts aus dem online Shop tatsächlich einzeln



Fehlalarm! Eines der 2 Pakete war das Bike (CF 8.0 stealth in L) ... werde die Tage mal berichten bzgl. Gewicht etc.


----------



## Tofrey (22. Januar 2015)

Dann stell mal ein paar schöne Bilder von dem Bike rein.
Wenn es bei mir das CF wird dann das 8.0 in L.  Bin mir nur in der Farbe immer noch unschlüssig und von dem Stealth haben wir bisher ja noch nicht so viele Bilder. Gewichtsangaben sind eh immer gern gesehen.

Ach ja: Glückwunsch zum Bike und allzeit gute Fahrt!!


----------



## Chris_360 (23. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Für die Montage einer KeFü.
> 
> Die drei blauen ums Tretlager sind für ne KeFü, die zwei roten sollten für den Umwerfer sein.
> 
> Bei den drei um den Tretlager könnte es ISCG05 sein


Wenn in dem Bild ein DB AIR abgebildet ist, sollte der in das Strive der reinpassen!? Ist das ein offizielles Bild von Canyon?


Warum bekomme ich bei einer Lieferverzögerung nur ein olles Halstuch und andere einen Gutschein oder Rabatt?


----------



## Velo-X (23. Januar 2015)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Warum bekomme ich bei einer Lieferverzögerung nur ein olles Halstuch und andere einen Gutschein oder Rabatt?


Weil sie danach fragen!?!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2015)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> Wenn in dem Bild ein DB AIR abgebildet ist, sollte der in das Strive der reinpassen!? Ist das ein offizielles Bild von Canyon?



Ist die offizielle Zeichnung von Canyon, findet man auf deren Homepage bei Service-Explosionszeichnung, da gibs auch details zum Rocker und ShapeShifter


----------



## waxtomwax (23. Januar 2015)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich nur ein UST-Ventil bekommen habe. Passt ja zum Gesamtbild.
ABER:
Ich bekomme für die Lackschäden 100 Euro zurück.
Ich habe einen neuen Shifter bekommen.
Ich kriege jetzt auch noch die Ventile zugeschickt.

Canyon hat alles in dieser Woche abgearbeitet. Das finde ich wiederum gut.


----------



## GrüneRose (23. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat wirklich richtig bitter.
> 
> Hat hier jemand der Leute, die ihr Rad mit 1x11 schon haben, bereits versucht ein 28/30T KB anzubauen??



Hab mein Kettenblatt getauscht, von 22/36 auf 30. Allerdings hab ich nicht geschnallt, dass ich den Spider bei der Race Face Kurbel abnehmen kann, um ein Direct Mount Blatt drauf zu tun. Weiß jemand welches Werkzeug dafür nötig ist?


----------



## Sylver46 (23. Januar 2015)

Passt die Kettenführung vom Spectral, welche dem bionicon c.guide ähnelt auch an das Strive? Hat das schon mal jemand herausgefunden?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Passt die Kettenführung vom Spectral, welche dem bionicon c.guide ähnelt auch an das Strive? Hat das schon mal jemand herausgefunden?



Passt, dss 8.0 und 9.0sl haben die montiert

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sylver46 (23. Januar 2015)

Kann man die auch noch kaufen? Habe im Canyon Shop nichts gefunden


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Januar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Kann man die auch noch kaufen? Habe im Canyon Shop nichts gefunden



Mail schreiben mit der teilenummer und das man bstellen möchte, sollte gehen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## geni0602 (23. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Hab mein Kettenblatt getauscht, von 22/36 auf 30. Allerdings hab ich nicht geschnallt, dass ich den Spider bei der Race Face Kurbel abnehmen kann, um ein Direct Mount Blatt drauf zu tun. Weiß jemand welches Werkzeug dafür nötig ist?


Kann mit Park Tools BBT-22 Innenlagerwerkzeug an Race Face Cinch System montiert werden. Steht auf der Bike-dicount seite.


----------



## Sylver46 (23. Januar 2015)

OK, habs im Strive AL Thread gefunden, für die die es interessiert



4essen schrieb:


> die chainguide schimpft sich E168-14 integrated chain guide und kostet 19,90€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (23. Januar 2015)

Cockpit etwas umgebaut, sieht jetzt besser aus. i-spec Schelle, Direct Mount Kettenblatt, Tubeless und andere Mäntel folgen noch. Sonntag wird das Bike endlich eingeweiht


----------



## K2daJ_ (23. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Cockpit etwas umgebaut, sieht jetzt besser aus. i-spec Schelle, Direct Mount Kettenblatt, Tubeless und andere Mäntel folgen noch. Sonntag wird das Bike endlich eingeweiht



Schaut ordentlich aus,  fahre mit der reverb auch links. Kommst du da noch gut ran?

Bzgl. Der Schelle, welche ist standardmäßig dran?

Kannst du mir noch sagen welche SL du hast und wie groß du bist? Merci


----------



## hanz-hanz (23. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Cockpit etwas umgebaut, sieht jetzt besser aus. i-spec Schelle, Direct Mount Kettenblatt, Tubeless und andere Mäntel folgen noch. Sonntag wird das Bike endlich eingeweiht



Die Leistungen und Züge sind noch viel zu lang!


----------



## bonny-m (24. Januar 2015)

So hier der erste Fahrtbericht vom Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race in M. Shape Shifter funktioniert mit dem richtigen Druck 1A. XC Modus genial das Teil pedaliert sich sehr angenehm jede Steigung hinauf, eine richtig Steile Rampe war leider noch nicht dabei. DH Modus fühlte sich nach dem ersten Rollen ungewohnt an, das Bike wirkte groß, lang und schlaksig an, das ganze wandelt sich so langsam in extrem wendig mit hoher Laufruhe. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Strive. An alle meine Vorredner die sich über die Funktion des Shape shifters negativ geäußert haben, dann kauft euch einfach ein anderes Bike und fertig Ihr werdet aber was verpassen.


----------



## GrüneRose (24. Januar 2015)

K2daJ_ schrieb:


> Schaut ordentlich aus,  fahre mit der reverb auch links. Kommst du da noch gut ran?
> 
> Bzgl. Der Schelle, welche ist standardmäßig dran?
> 
> Kannst du mir noch sagen welche SL du hast und wie groß du bist? Merci


An die Reverb dran kommen geht, besser wäre es aber weiter innen. Aber ich wollte keine Avid Bremsen mehr haben. Das ist die Standard Schelle, für rechts, aber dann umgedreht. 

SL 88 bei 180 Länge. Die Sattelstütze ist kurz vor Ende, ich sitze recht kompakt, das ist mir für technisches Gelände auch ganz recht. Nur den Sattel habe ich so weit es ging nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## Velo-X (24. Januar 2015)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geni0602 (24. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die raceface  Kurbel runter machenkann um das KB zu wechseln? Wird zuerst die Kappe aufgeschraubt oder direkt die 8er Imbussschraube?


----------



## gunznoc (24. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die raceface  Kurbel runter machenkann um das KB zu wechseln? Wird zuerst die Kappe aufgeschraubt oder direkt die 8er Imbussschraube?
> Anhang anzeigen 353626


Guck einfach mal bei Race Face auf der Seite:

http://www.raceface.com/comp/inst/B10186-Cinch_System_Installation.pdf

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## geni0602 (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich die Anleitung richtig verstanden habe muss ich nur die 8er schraube aufschrauben, oder?


----------



## GrüneRose (24. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die raceface  Kurbel runter machenkann um das KB zu wechseln? Wird zuerst die Kappe aufgeschraubt oder direkt die 8er Imbussschraube?
> Anhang anzeigen 353626


Du kannst direkt die 8er Inbusschraube raus drehen, die Kurbel kommt dann mit Kettenblatt runter.


----------



## mohlo (24. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> SL 88 bei 180 Länge. Die Sattelstütze ist kurz vor Ende, ich sitze recht kompakt, das ist mir für technisches Gelände auch ganz recht. Nur den Sattel habe ich so weit es ging nach hinten verschoben.


Du hast doch ein Regular in M? Wäre da nicht ein Regular in L oder ein Race in M passender? Bei annähernd gleichen Körpermaaßen haben mir beide Räder bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz perfekt gepasst.


----------



## K2daJ_ (24. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Regular in M? Wäre da nicht ein Regular in L oder ein Race in M passender? Bei annähernd gleichen Körpermaaßen haben mir beide Räder bei der Probefahrt in Koblenz perfekt gepasst.



Servus,

danke für die Info.

Den Sattel nach Hinten schieben um mehr Platz zu schaffen ist gewagt da man den zum einstellen der Pedaliereffizienz?? (bis Knie Lotrecht zur Pedalachse)verwendet, sprich der ist mehr oder weniger fix.
Dann lieber einen längeren Vorbau.

Ich bin 1,79 bei nur SL von 83. Nach der Empfehlung zur urteilen bin ich genau zwischen M und L.
http://www.canyon.com/technology/strive-cf-geometrie/#2

Hab M in der Bestellung drin, aber überlege auf L zu wechseln.

L hat ein ca 2cm längeren Reach und 2cm höheren Stack. Durch tauschen der Spacer (20mm) und einen kürzeren Vorbau (40mm) komme ich dann auf dieselbe Griffweite wie das M, ist das richtig?
Wenn ich den Vorbau bei 60 belasse und nur einen Spacer tausche (10mm) hätte ich sogar dieselbe Grifweite wie M-Race, welches ideal wäre laut Empfehlung.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen? bin kein Renner aber magst natürlich schnell, verspielt will ich aber auch..
ich tu mich echt schwer.

Ach ja und probe gefahren bin ich auch, das L hat sich so angefühlt wie mein 29er Hardtail. ein bisschen tourig. Das M war ok.


peace


----------



## zEpHy2k (24. Januar 2015)

gibt es hier eigentlich überhaupt noch jemand der außer mir auf sein CF wartet? 

Grade KW4 auf der Strive-Wartezeit-Küchentafel weg gestrichen...jetzt sinds glatt nur noch 10 Wochen...

Für alle auch noch wartenden deshalb mal wieder einen Klassiker:


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Januar 2015)

@KSdaJ_ Bin so groß wie du, SL und Größe exakt gleich. Ich habe mir ein M Race bestellt, hatte zuvor ein normales M bestellt und bin nach einigem Grübeln und Rechnen zum M-Race bekommen. Ich denke es wird auf alle Fälle eher sportlich/leicht gestreckt sein im Sitzen. Im Stehen auf der Abfahrt sollte ich mich recht wohl fühlen. Tendenziell lege ich mich gerne nach vorne auf den Lenker und gebe bewusst Druck auf den Vorderreifen. In 2-3 Wochen sollte mein Rad kommen, dann kann ich ja irgendwann mal berichten und dem einen oder anderen Suchenden hier vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## vosmic (24. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 353617
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Gefällt mir gut! Warum die Saint Bremse. Hast du die Guide getestet?


----------



## Blue729 (24. Januar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut! Warum die Saint Bremse. Hast du die Guide getestet?



Die Saint ist ein Wurfanker.
Die neue Guide hingegen ist genial. Fahrt sie und ihr werdet überzeugt sein. Klasse zu dosieren, verzeiht mehr als Saint was ich gerade im Enduro Bereich für wichtig halte. 

Bevor ihr alle wahrlos eure Guide an den Mann bringt, fahrt sie erstmal . 
Vor allem lässt sich dank der Guide das Cokpit super aufräumen, weil Reverb und Schaltkram alles mit den die Klemme kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K2daJ_ (24. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> @KSdaJ_ Bin so groß wie du, SL und Größe exakt gleich. Ich habe mir ein M Race bestellt, hatte zuvor ein normales M bestellt und bin nach einigem Grübeln und Rechnen zum M-Race bekommen. Ich denke es wird auf alle Fälle eher sportlich/leicht gestreckt sein im Sitzen. Im Stehen auf der Abfahrt sollte ich mich recht wohl fühlen. Tendenziell lege ich mich gerne nach vorne auf den Lenker und gebe bewusst Druck auf den Vorderreifen. In 2-3 Wochen sollte mein Rad kommen, dann kann ich ja irgendwann mal berichten und dem einen oder anderen Suchenden hier vielleicht weiterhelfen.



Hallo, ja ich denke dass ich auf L wechseln werde. Es unterscheidet sich zum M-Race nur um 10 mm höheres Stack.
Könnte ich dann mit Vorbau und/oder Spacer kompensieren. Leicht gestreckt wird es auf alle Fälle sein, aber ich denke das L etwas kleiner zu machen ist einfacher/besser vom Fahrverhalten als ein M größer machen zu wollen.

Ich bekomm meins auch in KW7.


----------



## Velo-X (24. Januar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut! Warum die Saint Bremse. Hast du die Guide getestet?


Meine Guide habe ich nie betätigt, sondern gleich unbenutzt abmontiert um sie jungfräulich zu verkaufen.
Ich habe nur einmal die Guide RS an einem anderen Bike kurz probiert - hat dabei einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.
Aber der Ersteindruck war auch bei anderen Avid Bremsen am Anfang gut und bei jeder Generation wird mir zugesichert, jetzt wurde aber wirklich verbessert. Ich gebe der neuen deswegen nicht mal eine Chance. Falls ich in ein paar Jahren immer noch Gutes über die Sram Bremsen höre, probiere ich es vielleicht mal wieder.
Die Saint hat mich noch nie entäuscht - keine Lust auf Experimente.
Wie gesagt mein Eindruck - ein anderer Fahrer, mit anderem Fahrstil, anderen Strecken, anderem Kampfgewicht, sieht es vielleicht anders. Es gibt mehr als eine gute Bremse auf dieser Welt.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (24. Januar 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Die Saint ist ein Wurfanker.
> Die neue Guide hingegen ist genial. Fahrt sie und ihr werdet überzeugt sein. Klasse zu dosieren, verzeiht mehr als Saint was ich gerade im Enduro Bereich für wichtig halte.
> 
> Bevor ihr alle wahrlos eure Guide an den Mann bringt, fahrt sie erstmal .
> Vor allem lässt sich dank der Guide das Cokpit super aufräumen, weil Reverb und Schaltkram alles mit den die Klemme kann.


Wie gesagt, dass die neue "mal wieder" genial ist,  wird mit jeder Generation zugesagt - dieses Mal überlasse ich Anderen das herauszufinden. 

Bis auf die Reverb ist auch mein Cockpit aufgeräumt (mit Hilfe von zusätzlich benötigtem Adapter).





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Januar 2015)

K2daJ_ schrieb:


> Hallo, ja ich denke dass ich auf L wechseln werde. Es unterscheidet sich zum M-Race nur um 10 mm höheres Stack.
> Könnte ich dann mit Vorbau und/oder Spacer kompensieren. Leicht gestreckt wird es auf alle Fälle sein, aber ich denke das L etwas kleiner zu machen ist einfacher/besser vom Fahrverhalten als ein M größer machen zu wollen.
> 
> Ich bekomm meins auch in KW7.


Ja, besser kürzerer Vorbau und längerer Hauptrahmen. Das M Race hat 448 mm Reach, das normale L 442 mm.


Noch mal eine kurze Frage:
Kann jemand der "M Race" Besitzer mal testen ob die Reverb komplett im Sattelrohr versenkt werden kann oder ob du unten irgendwann aufsteht?


----------



## wayne88 (25. Januar 2015)

8.0 CF Rahmengröße Regular L passt für mich perfekt 185/87.
Das Bike ist der Hammer, Rahmen schön steif und der Shapeshifter funktioniert einwandfrei, richtig gut das Teil 
Gewicht ohne Pedale wie schon beschrieben 13,7kg ... tubeless kommt man genau auf die 13,5kg lt. Hersteller.
Anbei noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## K2daJ_ (25. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> 8.0 CF Rahmengröße Regular L passt für mich perfekt 185/87.
> Das Bike ist der Hammer, Rahmen schön steif und der Shapeshifter funktioniert einwandfrei, richtig gut das Teil
> Gewicht ohne Pedale wie schon beschrieben 13,7kg ... tubeless kommt man genau auf die 13,5kg lt. Hersteller.
> Anbei noch ein paar Fotos



Geil, echt schön das schwarz mit den weißen Elementen.

Meinst du das es für mich auch passen würde 5 cm kleiner und 5 cm kürzere SL?

Was ich mich gerade frage, das L hat ein Steuerrohr von 135, das M hat 115. Beide haben Spacer von 20mm verbaut. Wo sind die restlichen 20mm? Ist der gabelsxhaft beim M gekürzt oder ist die Klemmlänge beim 70er Vorbau 20mm länger?
Bei Canyon finde ich nichts über die Klemmlänge der vorbauten, weiss jemand Rat?

Das regulär in M blau wurde auch mit 13,7 kg gewogen, wenn das schwarze in L auch so viel wiegt, dann hat allein die blaue Lackierung 200g ?


----------



## geni0602 (25. Januar 2015)

Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Shapeshifter? Ins DH-Modus klappt es meistens sehr gut. Problematischer für mich ist, wenn ich wieder in XC-Modus umschalten will. Da Fährt sich der Shapeshifter relativ langsam zurück, d.h. du musst das Gewicht mehrere Sekunden nach vorne verlagern bis er entgültig in XC ist. bzw. auf 2-3 Mal

Unterschiedliche Druckeinstellungen habe ich auch ausprobiert. Da war die Verbesserung minimal.


----------



## vosmic (25. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Meine Guide habe ich nie betätigt, sondern gleich unbenutzt abmontiert um sie jungfräulich zu verkaufen.
> Ich habe nur einmal die Guide RS an einem anderen Bike kurz probiert - hat dabei einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen.
> Aber der Ersteindruck war auch bei anderen Avid Bremsen am Anfang gut und bei jeder Generation wird mir zugesichert, jetzt wurde aber wirklich verbessert. Ich gebe der neuen deswegen nicht mal eine Chance. Falls ich in ein paar Jahren immer noch Gutes über die Sram Bremsen höre, probiere ich es vielleicht mal wieder.
> Die Saint hat mich noch nie entäuscht - keine Lust auf Experimente.
> ...


Da ich auch skeptisch bin ggü. Avid/Sram ist mir das direkt aufgefallen und daher war mir der direkte vergleich wichtig. Werde der Guide dann trotzdem mal eine Chance geben. 
Hab übrigens die gleichen Griffe und der Lenker ist mir auch gut bekannt. Scheinen ähnliche Vorlieben zu haben was die Ausstattung angeht.

Kommt jemand mit dem 34er Kettenblatt klar?

Meins (CF 8.0 Race "L" in Schwarz/Team) wird plan in KW. 15 geliefert.


----------



## GrüneRose (25. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Shapeshifter? Ins DH-Modus klappt es meistens sehr gut. Problematischer für mich ist, wenn ich wieder in XC-Modus umschalten will. Da Fährt sich der Shapeshifter relativ langsam zurück, d.h. du musst das Gewicht mehrere Sekunden nach vorne verlagern bis er entgültig in XC ist. bzw. auf 2-3 Mal
> 
> Unterschiedliche Druckeinstellungen habe ich auch ausprobiert. Da war die Verbesserung minimal.


Ging mit Heute genau so, musste absteigen um in den XC Modus zu wechseln. Schiebe ich im Moment auf die Temperatur draußen. Finde ich aber ärgerlich wenn es dass sein sollte, hatte gehofft, das mit mehr Luft lösen zu können. Hattest du 15 Bar drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (25. Januar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Da ich auch skeptisch bin ggü. Avid/Sram ist mir das direkt aufgefallen und daher war mir der direkte vergleich wichtig. Werde der Guide dann trotzdem mal eine Chance geben.
> Hab übrigens die gleichen Griffe und der Lenker ist mir auch gut bekannt. Scheinen ähnliche Vorlieben zu haben was die Ausstattung angeht.
> 
> Kommt jemand mit dem 34er Kettenblatt klar?
> ...


Die Griffe sind meine Lieblinge. Den Spank-Lenker habe ich zum ersten Mal probiert - bisher (nach ca. 300km) bin ich damit genauso zufrieden wie mit meinem Renthal Fatbar am anderen Bike.
Das 34er ist hier bei mir noch fahrbar, allerdings sind die meisten Steigungen unter 200hm.
Für größere/steilere/längere Steigungen wäre mir das aber zu heftig. Zur NATO-Base in Finale oder zum Einstieg zum Holy Hansen im Vinschgau, möchte ich damit nicht hochradeln. Da wird auf jeden Fall auf ein kleineres gewechselt.
Vielleicht bin ich eines Tages so fit und wechsle zurück, ;-)


----------



## Velo-X (25. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Ging mit Heute genau so, musste absteigen um in den XC Modus zu wechseln. Schiebe ich im Moment auf die Temperatur draußen. Finde ich aber ärgerlich wenn es dass sein sollte, hatte gehofft, das mit mehr Luft lösen zu können. Hattest du 15 Bar drin?


Hatte das selbe Problem und musste für den XC-Modus auch oft absteigen. Habe dann mal den Luftdruck überprüft, der war bei 8 Bar. Habe auf 18 Bar aufgepumpt und seitdem funktioniert es gut.
Die Kälte zur Zeit könnte natürlich ihren Teil dazu beitragen.


----------



## GrüneRose (25. Januar 2015)

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt werde ich wohl doch den Sattel zurück stellen, gerade bergauf ist das nicht nötig. Auch kann ich die Sattelstütze 5cm vom Maximum einfahren. Ich mag gerne kompaktere Maße, mein L Rad (Epic) ist mir für technische Sachen etwas lang/gestreckt. Ich setzt mich aber sicherheitshalber Morgen mal auf eine andere Größe wenn die bei Canyon was zum probesitzen haben.

Ach ja, vom Fahrverhalten einfach klasse, konnte wegen der Strecke und dem Wetter aber bei weitem nicht ans Limit gehen. Der XC Modus fühlt sich beim klettern ziemlich gut an, das Rad fühlt sich dabei eher wie ein Marathon oder All Mountain an.


----------



## Hitecdriver (25. Januar 2015)

Mein Strive CF 9.0 Race ist auch da  
Einen ersten Eindruck findet ihr hier: http://heute-hier-morgen-dort.com/2015/01/25/strive-cf-der-erste-ritt-der-erste-kick/


----------



## Michael_H (25. Januar 2015)

Ah, das ist Folter, meins ist noch mit DHL unterwegs


----------



## stonehope (25. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem und musste für den XC-Modus auch oft absteigen. Habe dann mal den Luftdruck überprüft, der war bei 8 Bar. Habe auf 18 Bar aufgepumpt und seitdem funktioniert es gut.
> Die Kälte zur Zeit könnte natürlich ihren Teil dazu beitragen.



Kann das euer Problem sein/lösen:
#594


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geni0602 (25. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Ging mit Heute genau so, musste absteigen um in den XC Modus zu wechseln. Schiebe ich im Moment auf die Temperatur draußen. Finde ich aber ärgerlich wenn es dass sein sollte, hatte gehofft, das mit mehr Luft lösen zu können. Hattest du 15 Bar drin?


Schaltzug vom Shifter war zu locker bei mir Hebel runter vom Lenker, gegen die Uhrzeigersinn drehen und wieder testen. Jetzt läuft's sehr gut bei mir.

Die 15 bar schaffe ich glaube ich nicht, weil beim rausdrehen der pumpe immer viel Luft trotz Einsatz verloren geht


----------



## K2daJ_ (25. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Ausfahrt werde ich wohl doch den Sattel zurück stellen, gerade bergauf ist das nicht nötig. Auch kann ich die Sattelstütze 5cm vom Maximum einfahren. Ich mag gerne kompaktere Maße, mein L Rad (Epic) ist mir für technische Sachen etwas lang/gestreckt. Ich setzt mich aber sicherheitshalber Morgen mal auf eine andere Größe wenn die bei Canyon was zum probesitzen haben.
> 
> Ach ja, vom Fahrverhalten einfach klasse, konnte wegen der Strecke und dem Wetter aber bei weitem nicht ans Limit gehen. Der XC Modus fühlt sich beim klettern ziemlich gut an, das Rad fühlt sich dabei eher wie ein Marathon oder All Mountain an.Anhang anzeigen 354063



Hi,
Geiles Teil! Vielleicht überlegst du es dir nochmal mit der Größe. Bei L kommst du mit kürzerem Vorbau und Spacer tauschen auf dieselbe Griffweite-/Höhe (Reach + Vorbau)wie M. Gerade weil du 88 Sl hast. Bei L hättest du auch 3cm längeres Sitzrohr, würde deiner Sattelstütze zugute kommen, sieht schon weit draussen aus
Gruß
K


----------



## wayne88 (26. Januar 2015)

K2daJ_ schrieb:


> Geil, echt schön das schwarz mit den weißen Elementen.
> 
> Meinst du das es für mich auch passen würde 5 cm kleiner und 5 cm kürzere SL?
> 
> Das regulär in M blau wurde auch mit 13,7 kg gewogen, wenn das schwarze in L auch so viel wiegt, dann hat allein die blaue Lackierung 200g ?



Ich denk schon dass es dir passen würde, kommt natürlich auch auf deine Vorlieben an aber lt. Tabelle sollte es auch hinhauen.

Kann dir nur sagen was meine Waage spricht und das sind genau 13,70kg 




geni0602 schrieb:


> Die 15 bar schaffe ich glaube ich nicht, weil beim rausdrehen der pumpe immer viel Luft trotz Einsatz verloren geht



Habt dir das "Spezialventil" für die Dämpferpumpe bekommen? lt. Video (Canyon Shapeshifter Manual) sollte es ja mit geliefert werden, bei mir war keines dabei!


----------



## Velo-X (26. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Habt dir das "Spezialventil" für die Dämpferpumpe bekommen? lt. Video (Canyon Shapeshifter Manual) sollte es ja mit geliefert werden, bei mir war keines dabei!


Bei mir war es dabei.
Anhang anzeigen 349473
Unten links, neben dem Rock Shox Aufkleber.
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## waxtomwax (26. Januar 2015)

Bei mir war es in der Tasche mit dem Drehmomentwerkzeug versteckt.


----------



## geni0602 (26. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Bei mir war es in der Tasche mit dem Drehmomentwerkzeug versteckt.


Bei mir auch. Trotz Spezialventil geht das aufpumpen ziemlich schwierig bzw. das Ventil ohne große Druckverluste abzumachen, ist schon knifflig


----------



## zEpHy2k (26. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es beim CF eigentlich aus mit der Innenseite der rechten Sitzstrebe vs. Kettenschlag? 
Ist ja doch bei vielen Rahmen so, dass die Kette dort mal dagegen kommt, speziell wenn man hinten auf kleinen Ritzeln unterwegs ist. Gibt es beim CF hierfür einen Schutz wie an der Kettenstrebe, oder heißt es selber basteln?


----------



## Velo-X (26. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Trotz Spezialventil geht das aufpumpen ziemlich schwierig bzw. das Ventil ohne große Druckverluste abzumachen, ist schon knifflig


Wenn Du das schwarze Rädchen rausdrehst vor dem Abmachen, ist das Ventil doch wieder geschlossen. Woher soll denn dann der Druckverlust kommen? Das Du beim Abmachen ein Ablassgeräusch hörst, dürfte die Luft aus dem Pumpenschlauch sein - volkommen normal.


----------



## Velo-X (26. Januar 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim CF eigentlich aus mit der Innenseite der rechten Sitzstrebe vs. Kettenschlag?
> Ist ja doch bei vielen Rahmen so, dass die Kette dort mal dagegen kommt, speziell wenn man hinten auf kleinen Ritzeln unterwegs ist. Gibt es beim CF hierfür einen Schutz wie an der Kettenstrebe, oder heißt es selber basteln?


Ist eine transparente Stein-/Schutzfolie drauf.


----------



## GrüneRose (26. Januar 2015)

K2daJ_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> Geiles Teil! Vielleicht überlegst du es dir nochmal mit der Größe. Bei L kommst du mit kürzerem Vorbau und Spacer tauschen auf dieselbe Griffweite-/Höhe (Reach + Vorbau)wie M. Gerade weil du 88 Sl hast. Bei L hättest du auch 3cm längeres Sitzrohr, würde deiner Sattelstütze zugute kommen, sieht schon weit draussen aus.
> Bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen, wenn du dich wohlfühlst ist alles cool.
> Ich wechsle von M auf L mit 179-180/83.
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, hab jetzt mal M und Race M verglichen, mir gefiel aber das wendigere M besser. Das M Race hat im Vergleich zum L ein fast gleich langes Oberrohr, aber einen verkürzten Vorbau (40mm statt 70mm). Das war mir aber trotzdem für enge Kurven zu gestreckt. Die Sattelstütze kann ich noch 5 cm weiter rein stecken, hatte sie für die erste Fahrt erst mal aufs Maximum raus gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (26. Januar 2015)

Ist das beim 8.0 in stealth Silber oder weiß? Finde keine Bilder wo man das eindeutig sieht. Hat jemand Bilder oder kann welche machen was da noch alles lackiert ist?  Finde immer nur welche in der Seitenansicht.


----------



## amb (26. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man für den tubeless-Umbau noch Dichtband benötigt, oder ist dies bereits auf der Felge montiert. Wenn möglich jemand mit dem DTSwiss 1501.

Danke!


----------



## SlayerLover (26. Januar 2015)

amb schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man für den tubeless-Umbau noch Dichtband benötigt, oder ist dies bereits auf der Felge montiert. Wenn möglich jemand mit dem DTSwiss 1501.



Nein! Felge ist tubless ready! Musst nur das Ventil tauschen und Milch einfüllen.
Habs gestern problemlos umgerüstet!

Frage an alle, waren bei Euch 2 Tueblessventile dabei! Bei mir nur eines


----------



## waxtomwax (26. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Nein! Felge ist tubless ready! Musst nur das Ventil tauschen und Milch einfüllen.
> Habs gestern problemlos umgerüstet!
> 
> Frage an alle, waren bei Euch 2 Tueblessventile dabei! Bei mir nur eines



Willkommen im Club. 
Ich bekomme noch eins nachgeliefert.


----------



## OnoSendai (26. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.
> Ich bekomme noch eins nachgeliefert.



Na wenigstens was...


----------



## Hitecdriver (26. Januar 2015)

Also irgendwo hab ich noch nicht gecheckt, wie man den Zug des shapeshifters nachspannt?! 
Jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## waxtomwax (26. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Na wenigstens was...


Na ja. Canyon hat wirklich gut auf meine Reklamation reagiert. Ich kriege fast täglich Päckchen mit fehlenden Teilen. 
Im Ernst. Schaut auf meine frühere Schreibe. Sie haben echt schnell und korrekt reagiert.


----------



## OnoSendai (26. Januar 2015)

Naja komplett ist mir trotzdem lieber.


----------



## waxtomwax (26. Januar 2015)

Noch was. Hat jemand diesen Spacer für den DB Inline bekommen oder ist der schon verbaut? Und ist das Basis-Setup  des Dämpfers wie auf der Cane Creek Homepage für das Strive angegeben? Ich bin noch nicht dazugekommen, selbst nachzuschauen. Ich weiß, muss man eh selbst für sich rausfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geni0602 (26. Januar 2015)

Ich habe folgendes bei meiner Rock Shox Pike gemerkt:

Die Gabel  hat ein spürbares Spiel zwischen Tauchrohre und die Standrohre. Das Spiel ist auf der rechten Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) zu spüren und es ist ein leichtes Knackgeräusch zu hören. Getestet habe ich das ganze in dem ich die Vorderbremse gezogen hatte und das Bike in Längsrichtung hin und her bewegt habe. Dabei habe ich meine Hand am Stand-/Tauchrohr gehalten. Es fühlt sich wie ein Spiel im Steuersatz an.

Folgende Fehlerquellen sind auszuschließen:

- Steuersatz wurde kontrolliert und ist spielfrei

- Laufrad ist richtig montiert; Schnellspanner ist fest

- Bremssattel ist auch fest und spielfrei.


----------



## waxtomwax (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn der Steuersatz ausfällt, kann es eigentlich nur Buchsenspiel an der Gabel sein. Aber bei einer neuen Pike?


----------



## Thiel (26. Januar 2015)

Ja, das kommt vor. Lese ich nicht zum ersten mal.


----------



## geni0602 (27. Januar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Wenn der Steuersatz ausfällt, kann es eigentlich nur Buchsenspiel an der Gabel sein. Aber bei einer neuen Pike?


Es wundert mich auch. Die Gabel ist komplett neu, ich bin nur 400-500m gefahren. Ich habe canyon angeschrieben. Ich werde beim örtlichen Fahrradladen gehen und mir da ein paar Bikes mit Pike Gabel anschauen bzw. kurz testen. Kann man eine rock shox direkt beim Fachhändler bzw. Distributor ( fox=toxoholic) reklamieren, oder muss man über canyon das ganze abwickeln?


----------



## OnoSendai (27. Januar 2015)

Kannst du über jeden Händler machen.


----------



## wayne88 (27. Januar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> 8.0 CF Rahmengröße Regular L passt für mich perfekt 185/87.
> Gewicht ohne Pedale wie schon beschrieben 13,7kg ... tubeless kommt man genau auf die 13,5kg lt. Hersteller.



Kleins Update, Gewicht mit Petale (440g) und tubeless 13,80kg ansonsten alles standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (27. Januar 2015)

Top!


----------



## rfgs (27. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes bei meiner Rock Shox Pike gemerkt:
> 
> Die Gabel hat ein spürbares Spiel zwischen Tauchrohre und die Standrohre. Das Spiel ist auf der rechten Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) zu spüren und es ist ein leichtes Knackgeräusch zu hören. Getestet habe ich das ganze in dem ich die Vorderbremse gezogen hatte und das Bike in Längsrichtung hin und her bewegt habe. Dabei habe ich meine Hand am Stand-/Tauchrohr gehalten. Es fühlt sich wie ein Spiel im Steuersatz an.
> 
> ...



bremsbeläge haben bei zu leichtem hebelzug in den sätteln auch spiel !
also bremshebel sehr stark ziehen und nochmal nackeln......
wenn problem nicht verschwunden ist evtl doch die buchse mit zuviel spiel verbaut


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2015)

Ich denke "Fox=Toxo" war als Beispiel gedacht
Vermutlicch ist auch nit das Buchsenspiel in der Bike das Problem sonder ein schlampig verbauter Steuersatz.
Locker doch mal die Klemmschrauben am Vorbau/Gabelschaft und feder mal ein und zieh dann die Aheadschraube nach.
Dann wieder die Klemmschrauben mit dem korrekten Drehmoment anziehen und die Aheadschraube nur "handwarm" anziehen.


----------



## geni0602 (27. Januar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke "Fox=Toxo" war als Beispiel gedacht
> Vermutlicch ist auch nit das Buchsenspiel in der Bike das Problem sonder ein schlampig verbauter Steuersatz.
> Locker doch mal die Klemmschrauben am Vorbau/Gabelschaft und feder mal ein und zieh dann die Aheadschraube nach.
> Dann wieder die Klemmschrauben mit dem korrekten Drehmoment anziehen und die Aheadschraube nur "handwarm" anziehen.



Ich werde heute Abend den Steuersatz wieder prüfen und erneut einstellen, aber das leichte Geräusch kommt eher aus dem unteren Bereich der Gabel. Ich werde auch die Gabel ausbauen und im ausgebauten Zustand testen. Obwohl man im ausgebauten Zustand nicht mit den gleichen Kräften wirken kann.

Retourenschein habe ich von Canyon bekommen. Wenn der Fehler auch im ausgebauten Zustand klar reproduzierbar ist, schicke ich die Gabel zurück. Danach stelle ich mich auf 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit und hoffe, dass draußen weiterhin scheien wird!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Retourenschein habe ich von Canyon bekommen. Wenn der Fehler auch im ausgebauten Zustand klar reproduzierbar ist, schicke ich die Gabel zurück. Danach stelle ich mich auf 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit und hoffe, dass draußen weiterhin scheien wird!


Ich würd die Gabel auf keinen Fall zu Canyon schicken. Die schicken sie eh nur weiter zu Sram oder einem Vertriebspartner.
Nimm Kontakt zu Sram auf und schick sie per Express mit Bikerechnung hin und du hast sie vermutlich innerhalb einer Woche wieder.


----------



## geni0602 (27. Januar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich würd die Gabel auf keinen Fall zu Canyon schicken. Die schicken sie eh nur weiter zu Sram oder einem Vertriebspartner.
> Nimm Kontakt zu Sram auf und schick sie per Express mit Bikerechnung hin und du hast sie vermutlich innerhalb einer Woche wieder.


Was ist die Serviceadresse von SRAM? Im Netz kann man nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares finden. Beim Sportimport=Distributor von Saram habe ich nachgefragt, aber die machen ab 01.04.2014 kein Direkterservice.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Januar 2015)

Sram Deutschland GmbH
Romstraße 1, 97424 Schweinfurt
Telefon:09721 29230


----------



## geni0602 (27. Januar 2015)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> Also irgendwo hab ich noch nicht gecheckt, wie man den Zug des shapeshifters nachspannt?!
> Jemand einen Tipp?



Hebel(die Schelle von unten durch die Schraube lösen) vom Lenker ausbauen und dann den Hebel samt Metallhülle gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen.


----------



## MA85 (27. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Was ist die Serviceadresse von SRAM? Im Netz kann man nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares finden. Beim Sportimport=Distributor von Saram habe ich nachgefragt, aber die machen ab 01.04.2014 kein Direkterservice.


Zu sram kann man nichts zur reklamation privat hinschicken! Die Info habe ich von einem Mitarbeiter aus Schweinfurt selber!
Muss zwingend über einen Händler eingesendet werden.


Ride hard


----------



## OnoSendai (27. Januar 2015)

MA85 schrieb:


> Zu sram kann man nichts zur reklamation privat hinschicken! Die Info habe ich von einem Mitarbeiter aus Schweinfurt selber!
> Muss zwingend über einen Händler eingesendet werden.
> 
> 
> Ride hard


Korrekt. Geht nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (27. Januar 2015)

Genau, die Teile müssen erst per Post zu Canyon und die bearbeiten das dann... und nach ein paar Tagen gehts weiter zu SRAM. Dort liegt das Teil dann 2-4 Wochen bis es angeschaut wird und dann wird auch hoffentlich etwas gemacht. Im Fall meines Vivid Air ist mal gar nichts passiert.. Bei FOX gäbs den 48h Service in der Garantiezeit... weshalb ich froh bin, die Variante mit FOX Fahrwerk zu erhalten.


----------



## zichl (27. Januar 2015)

Das ist auch wieder ein Märchen bzw Extremfall. Meine Pike war innerhalb eine Woche wieder bei YT. Ärgerlich ist sowas aber natürlich immer. :-(


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Januar 2015)

Märchen? Aha... ist leider wahr .. der Rahmen mit dem genannten Dämpfer ist aktuell seit 3 Wochen beim Hersteller. Ich bin gespannt..


----------



## zichl (27. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Märchen? Aha... ist leider wahr .. der Rahmen mit dem genannten Dämpfer ist aktuell seit 3 Wochen beim Hersteller. Ich bin gespannt..


... oder ein Extremfall wie ich schrieb. Und es ging mir um die Servicedauer bei Sram. War keineswegs ein persönlicher Angriff bzw bezweifel ich deine Aussage nicht.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Januar 2015)

Hoffen wir, dass es so ist. Kaputt gehen tun alle Teile, egal von welchem Hersteller. Letztendlich kommt es daher nur auf den Service an.. soweit meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Daseca (27. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes bei meiner Rock Shox Pike gemerkt:
> 
> Die Gabel  hat ein spürbares Spiel zwischen Tauchrohre und die Standrohre. Das Spiel ist auf der rechten Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) zu spüren und es ist ein leichtes Knackgeräusch zu hören. Getestet habe ich das ganze in dem ich die Vorderbremse gezogen hatte und das Bike in Längsrichtung hin und her bewegt habe. Dabei habe ich meine Hand am Stand-/Tauchrohr gehalten. Es fühlt sich wie ein Spiel im Steuersatz an.
> 
> ...


Welche Bremse hast du? Bei Shimano Bremsen hat man das klackgeräusch immer egal wie fest man die Bremse zieht. Knackt es auch ohne die Bremse zu ziehen?


----------



## M.C (27. Januar 2015)

Vorderrad bei einer Mauer anstehen lassen und dann die Bremse ziehen und hin und her bewegen!



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## canny_8.0 (27. Januar 2015)

Tatatata.... 800 km nur um ein Rad abzuholen  Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Super freundlich empfangen worden, ausführliche Einweisung, natürlich noch ein bisschen Shopping  Den Parkplatz rauf und runter gebügelt..... Am Wochenende der erste Ausritt... Noch auf Tubeless umbauen, I-Spec ist heute auch gekommen (Cockpit aufräumen)... Die Freude ist sehr gross...


----------



## geni0602 (27. Januar 2015)

Daseca schrieb:


> Welche Bremse hast du? Bei Shimano Bremsen hat man das klackgeräusch immer egal wie fest man die Bremse zieht. Knackt es auch ohne die Bremse zu ziehen?



Ich habe die SRAM Bremse. Das Steuersatz habe ich auch gefühlt 10 Mal geprüft. Es ist die Gabel. Ich konnte das Spiel zw. Stand- Tauchrohr in auch im ausgebauten Zustand feststellen.(s. Bild) Jedoch ist im ausgebauten Zustand schwieriger, weil man nicht die Hebelkraft hat. Tatsächlich kann man weder bei SRAM noch bei sportimport direkt reklamieren, darum habe ich die Gabel in Richtung Koblenz verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost---rider (27. Januar 2015)




----------



## GrüneRose (27. Januar 2015)

Bin vorerst mit meinem Tuning am Ende, 13,3 kg mit Pedale finde ich in Ordnung.

Geändert habe ich:
Ritchey Carbon Lenker
Umrüstung auf 1x10 mit 40 hinten (von Hope), 30 vorne (Cinch narrow wide direct mount)
Mantel vorne gegen Mountain King Protection 2,4 getauscht
I-Spec nachgerüstet
Tubeless

Ich wollte noch einen leichteren Hinterreifen drauf ziehen, aber der bestellte X-King in 2,2 sieht einfach lächerlich aus. Hab den als 2,4 auf meinem Epic, da geht es noch. Evtl. hole ich mir mal den Rock Razor.
Als Tipp für alle die auch ohne Umwerfer/Kettenführung fahren wollen, an der Kettenstrebe über dem Edelstahl Blech am besten noch Schutzfolie drüber ziehen (siehe Bild).

Jetzt kann ich beruhigt in den Skiurlaub gehen


----------



## OnoSendai (27. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Genau, die Teile müssen erst per Post zu Canyon und die bearbeiten das dann... und nach ein paar Tagen gehts weiter zu SRAM. Dort liegt das Teil dann 2-4 Wochen bis es angeschaut wird und dann wird auch hoffentlich etwas gemacht. Im Fall meines Vivid Air ist mal gar nichts passiert.. Bei FOX gäbs den 48h Service in der Garantiezeit... weshalb ich froh bin, die Variante mit FOX Fahrwerk zu erhalten.



alter laber halt nicht rum.

JEDER HÄNDLER KANN ZU SRAM/RS einschicken.


----------



## Ghost---rider (27. Januar 2015)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Tatatata.... 800 km nur um ein Rad abzuholen  Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Super freundlich empfangen worden, ausführliche Einweisung, natürlich noch ein bisschen Shopping  Den Parkplatz rauf und runter gebügelt..... Am Wochenende der erste Ausritt... Noch auf Tubeless umbauen, I-Spec ist heute auch gekommen (Cockpit aufräumen)... Die Freude ist sehr gross...Anhang anzeigen 354728


Ich warte auf das gleiche Bike, was mich jetzt wundert ist das die Aufkleber auf der Gabel nicht rot-orange sind, wie sie angeblich bei der 2015er, 36er Float sein sollen ? und was ich unbedingt entschärfen muß ist der Kabelsalat am Lenker. Das Bike sieht aber trotzdem absolut genial aus. Für mein Geschmack gibt es momentan nicht viele Bikes die da mithalten können. War im Nov. auch in Koblenz probesitzen und auf dem Parkplatz bisschen rollen fühlte sich nicht schlecht an. Mit dem Shapeshifter hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Bin jetzt gespannt wie es sich auf den Hometrails anfühlt. Dir viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeel Spaß damit


----------



## zichl (28. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> alter laber halt nicht rum.
> 
> JEDER HÄNDLER KANN ZU SRAM/RS einschicken.



KANN... wenn er will. Genau darin beshteht leider oftmals das Problem wenn du nicht dort gekauft hast. Ein wenig auf die Wortwahl achten täte Dir zudem auch gut.


----------



## canny_8.0 (28. Januar 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Ich warte auf das gleiche Bike, was mich jetzt wundert ist das die Aufkleber auf der Gabel nicht rot-orange sind, wie sie angeblich bei der 2015er, 36er Float sein sollen ? und was ich unbedingt entschärfen muß ist der Kabelsalat am Lenker. Das Bike sieht aber trotzdem absolut genial aus. Für mein Geschmack gibt es momentan nicht viele Bikes die da mithalten können. War im Nov. auch in Koblenz probesitzen und auf dem Parkplatz bisschen rollen fühlte sich nicht schlecht an. Mit dem Shapeshifter hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Bin jetzt gespannt wie es sich auf den Hometrails anfühlt. Dir viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeel Spaß damit



Danke Dir.... Dir dann auch bald viel Spass.... Das mit dem Orange ist doch nur bei der Team Ausführung, oder? Bin froh, dass es nicht orange ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (28. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> KANN... wenn er will. Genau darin beshteht leider oftmals das Problem wenn du nicht dort gekauft hast. Ein wenig auf die Wortwahl achten täte Dir zudem auch gut.


Danke Papa.

Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das man 1. Einen Händler braucht und 2. Jeder Händler deines Vertrauens die Gabel einschickt auch wenn das teil nicht von ihm ist.

Selber schon 100 mal gemacht.


----------



## zichl (28. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Danke Papa.
> 
> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das man 1. Einen Händler braucht und 2. Jeder Händler deines Vertrauens die Gabel einschickt auch wenn das teil nicht von ihm ist.
> 
> Selber schon 100 mal gemacht.


Bitte, deiner hat es ja anscheinend verpasst. 

Nur weil du es schon 100 mal gemacht hast, ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass sich da viele Händler quer stellen. Ich brauche meinen Händler allerhöchstens 1 mal im Jahr für LRS zentrieren oder Steuersatz austauschen, von daher bin ich da nicht allzu oft.


----------



## mohlo (28. Januar 2015)

Stellt Euch mal vor, der Defekt wäre beim Einbau der Gabel durch den Händler entstanden. Deswegen im Rahmen der Gewährleistung die Gabel zu Canyon schicken, denn...

Wenn es um die Gewährleistung geht, ist immer der Händler der Ansprechpartner des Kunden. Nur er ist ja der Vertragspartner. Dem Kunden kann es rechtlich vollkommen egal sein, bei wem der Händler seine Waren bezogen hat und was dessen Lieferant zu der Reklamation sagt. Wenn der Kunde eine Zurückweisung der Reklamation nicht akzeptieren will, kann und muss er den Händler verklagen, nicht irgendeinen Vorlieferanten oder Hersteller.

Anders sieht es nur bei der Herstellergarantie aus. Wenn der Kunde sich auf eine Herstellergarantie beruft, muss er die Sache auch mit dem Hersteller klären.


----------



## OnoSendai (28. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Bitte, deiner hat es ja anscheinend verpasst.
> Nur weil du es schon 100 mal gemacht hast, ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass sich da viele Händler quer stellen. Ich brauche meinen Händler allerhöchstens 1 mal im Jahr für LRS zentrieren oder Steuersatz austauschen, von daher bin ich da nicht allzu oft.



Da stellt sich KEINER Quer. Da gibts überhaupt keinen Grund dafür.

Komm drauf klar.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Januar 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Ich warte auf das gleiche Bike, was mich jetzt wundert ist das die Aufkleber auf der Gabel nicht rot-orange sind, wie sie angeblich bei der 2015er, 36er Float sein sollen ? und was ich unbedingt entschärfen muß ist der Kabelsalat am Lenker. Das Bike sieht aber trotzdem absolut genial aus. Für mein Geschmack gibt es momentan nicht viele Bikes die da mithalten können. War im Nov. auch in Koblenz probesitzen und auf dem Parkplatz bisschen rollen fühlte sich nicht schlecht an. Mit dem Shapeshifter hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Bin jetzt gespannt wie es sich auf den Hometrails anfühlt. Dir viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeel Spaß damit



Die Aufkleber haben bei Canyon nie die originalen Farben, auch meine Kashima hatte nen weißen Aufkleber. Zum schwarzen passt das weiß eh ganz gut, zum Blauen würd aber n blauer Aufkleber besser passen.

so wie auf dem hier

http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dsc0287ud6l98wnk1.jpg


----------



## GrüneRose (28. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber haben bei Canyon nie die originalen Farben, auch meine Kashima hatte nen weißen Aufkleber. Zum schwarzen passt das weiß eh ganz gut, zum Blauen würd aber n blauer Aufkleber besser passen.
> 
> so wie auf dem hier


Cool, wer mach das vor?
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-NEW-STUFF/2015-FOX-Decal-AM-Heritage-Fork-Shock-Kit-Cyan-Blue.html


----------



## geni0602 (28. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Da stellt sich KEINER Quer. Da gibts überhaupt keinen Grund dafür.
> 
> Komm drauf klar.


Da ich keinen Händler meines Vertrauens habe, habe ich bereits die Gabel, wie bereits geschrieben, an Canyon geschickt. Auch wenn es etwas länger dauert, ist es für mich bei einer neuen Gabel den sicheren Weg. Bzw. da weißt man nicht, ob der lokale Händler deine Gabel am nächsten Tag zu SRAM schickt, oder sie 3-4 Tage liegen lässt.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Cool, wer mach das vor?
> http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-NEW-STUFF/2015-FOX-Decal-AM-Heritage-Fork-Shock-Kit-Cyan-Blue.html



Der hier macht die in allen Fabren, ich hab mein Kashimasticker damals bei ihm bstellt.

http://speedydecal.com/prodotti/31-...ativi-30-pezzi-cannondale-factory-racing.html


----------



## OnoSendai (28. Januar 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Da ich keinen Händler meines Vertrauens habe, habe ich bereits die Gabel, wie bereits geschrieben, an Canyon geschickt. Auch wenn es etwas länger dauert, ist es für mich bei einer neuen Gabel den sicheren Weg. Bzw. da weißt man nicht, ob der lokale Händler deine Gabel am nächsten Tag zu SRAM schickt, oder sie 3-4 Tage liegen lässt.



Klar, geht auch.

Bei Canyon weißt Du aber auch nicht ob die die Gabel liegen lassen.


----------



## zichl (28. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Da stellt sich KEINER Quer. Da gibts überhaupt keinen Grund dafür.
> 
> Komm drauf klar.


Deine Ausdrucksweise ist eine Katastrophe. Sprichst du immer so, mit Menschen die du nicht kennst, oder bist du nur im Netz so unverschämt? 

Aber gut, du hast bestimmt recht. Es hat bei dir keine Probleme gegeben und somit ist das allgemein gültig. Lassen wir das einfach so stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (28. Januar 2015)

Nur mal ein Hinweis für die, die davon ausgehen, dass ihr Rad ordentlich geprüft wurde und out of the box verwendet werden kann. Checkt besser die Verschraubungen und Anbauteile, damit es beim ersten Ausritt keine bösen Überraschungen gibt. 
Da ich bisher bei zwei Bekannten erlebt habe, was für Murks abgeliefert wurde, habe ich nachgeschaut.
Die Achse am  Hinterrad war gerade  mal handfest angezogen, das Rad schlackerte geradezu.
Die Schaltung für den Umwerfer war auf drei statt zwei Blätter gestellt. Dafür haben sie halt den Zug extrem gespannt.
Und schließlich war der Schalter des Schaltwerks auf off. 
Ich weiß, ist prinzipiell kein Drama, man hat ja auch Eigenverantwortung etc. Aber ich habe hier ja schon einige Mängel bei meinem Bike dokumentiert.


----------



## meisterode (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
Wäre es möglich, so eine Liste zu erstellen wie im Spectral Thread, mit Größe, SL und Rahmengröße derjenigen, die ihr Strive schon haben? Würde mich interessieren wie die Erfahrungen bzgl. Rahmengröße so sind, stehe zwischen der Entscheidung ob M Race oder L Race.
MfG


----------



## User85319 (28. Januar 2015)

Edith sagt: alle chillen

btt: Mag mal wer ein Maßband in die Hand nehmen und die tatsächliche Kettenstrebenlänge überprüfen? Im Newsbereich hat jemand angeblich am Testbike nachgemessen und kam zu einem höheren Wert als angegeben.


----------



## OnoSendai (28. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Deine Ausdrucksweise ist eine Katastrophe. Sprichst du immer so, mit Menschen die du nicht kennst, oder bist du nur im Netz so unverschämt?
> 
> blablablablabla



Yo, das ist bei mir konsequent durchgezogen und überall so das ich auf nachweisliches Geschwätz gereizt reagiere.


----------



## zichl (28. Januar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Yo, das ist bei mir konsequent durchgezogen und überall so das ich auf nachweisliches Geschwätz gereizt reagiere.


Ok, da fällt mir nichts mehr drauf ein. 

P.S: Es kommt meiner Meinung nach einfach drauf an, wie man jemanden, der nur seine Meinung äußert, antwortetet. Und ich denke du hast einfach etwas überreagiert.


----------



## OnoSendai (28. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Ok, da fällt mir nichts mehr drauf ein.
> 
> P.S: Es kommt meiner Meinung nach einfach drauf an, wie man jemanden, der nur seine Meinung äußert, antwortetet. Und ich denke du hast einfach etwas überreagiert.


----------



## SlayerLover (28. Januar 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Ich warte auf das gleiche Bike, was mich jetzt wundert ist das die Aufkleber auf der Gabel nicht rot-orange sind, wie sie angeblich bei der 2015er, 36er Float sein sollen ?



Hab bei meinem CF 8.0 / blau die schwarz/grauen decals mit dem Föhn easy abgelöst und gegen die farbigen ersetzt.
Die gabs auf Ebay für 20€ zu erwerben. Über Fox(Toxoholics) gibts die nur ohne der 36" Aufschrift in verschiedenen Farben!


----------



## Velo-X (28. Januar 2015)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Edith sagt: alle chillen
> 
> btt: Mag mal wer ein Maßband in die Hand nehmen und die tatsächliche Kettenstrebenlänge überprüfen? Im Newsbereich hat jemand angeblich am Testbike nachgemessen und kam zu einem höheren Wert als angegeben.


Die tatsächliche Kettenstrebenlänge ist nicht 423mm, sondern 422,5mm!














Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Januar 2015)

Oh nein, unfahrbar kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (28. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Oh nein, unfahrbar kurz.



Was soll das?


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Januar 2015)

Naja die Kettenstrebe ist evtl 0,5 mm kürzer, ist doch schrecklich?


----------



## User85319 (28. Januar 2015)

Du bist ne ganz schöne Nervensäge.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Januar 2015)

Aha, dann schreib ich hier jetzt öfters


----------



## User85319 (28. Januar 2015)

Machst du doch eh schon.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Januar 2015)

Wenn wir so weiter machen und hier sinnlos rumspammen dann scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (28. Januar 2015)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Aha, dann schreib ich hier jetzt öfters





Metalfranke schrieb:


> Machst du doch eh schon.



Nicht soviel labern, Jungs, putzt mal Eure Bikes!!!
DAS geht mal gar nicht!


----------



## Kadauz (29. Januar 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Nicht soviel labern, Jungs, putzt mal Eure Bikes!!!
> DAS geht mal gar nicht!


Das muss so. Natürlicher Rahmenschutz.


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Die tatsächliche Kettenstrebenlänge ist nicht 423mm, sondern 422,5mm!
> Sent using Tapatalk



Also, dann will ich auch mal meinen Klugs... dazu geben.... Da es sich hier offensichtlich um einen Werbezollstock handelt, gehe ich ich von der Genauigkeitsklasse III (die schlechteste) aus. Solange diesem Zollstock kein Prüfprotokoll mit der absoluten Genaukeit/Abweichung beiliegt, gehen wir von 423 mm aus..... "ironie modus" aus....


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. Januar 2015)

Hab da mal ne Blöde Frage......

Bei der Übergabe wurde mir empfohlen auf meiner Race Face Kurbel einen Bashguard zu montieren. Wie steht ihr dazu? Empfehlenswert? Original? Schonmal danke für inputs....


----------



## zichl (29. Januar 2015)

An die 2 fach Race face Kurbel kommt, bei meiner Dame, heute auf jedenfall der Bash ran. Schon alleine als Schutz für die Wade und auch sonst ist es einfach sinnvoll. Der Bash von Race Face fällt auch fast nicht auf und ist als 36er oder 38er erhältlich. Somit verliert man auch keine Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## zEpHy2k (29. Januar 2015)

Darüber gibt es geteilte Meinungen. Hatte an meinen letzten Rädern mit 2-Fach vorne immer einen dran, einfach um es ein weniger sicherer zu machen. Erforderlich ist es eher nicht.
Bei 1x Antrieben mit NW-Kettenblättern und gedämpften Schaltwerken erachte ich einen Bashguard als überflüssig.
Aufsetzer betreffend muss man sich schon ein ziemlich dickes Gerät dran schrauben (Gewicht!), wenn es richtige Einschläge mit dem Kettenblatt vermeiden soll. Außerdem sind die Kettenblätter bei 1x11/1x10 sowieso schon so klein vorne, da muss man es erstmal schaffen richtig schlimm drauf aufzusetzen, also mit ernst zu nehmender Geschwindigkeit damit Kette/Blatt darunter leiden.

ps.: als Wadenschutz kann man es bei 2-fach Antrieben durchgehen lassen. Bin selber deshalb eine Weile einen gefahren, nachdem ich mal das große Kettenblatt in der Wade stecken hatte, während die Kette unten am kleinen KB war...


----------



## SlayerLover (29. Januar 2015)

Wie kommt Ihr mit dem Einbau des Hinterrads insbesondere der Steckachse klar??? Bei meinem  ein riesen Gefummel, bis das Gewinde auf der Schaltwerkseite im Hinterbau greift 
Gibts da einen Tipp???
Danke!


----------



## amb (29. Januar 2015)

So, ich bin dann auch raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
Bestellt in KW32/2014, geplant für KW41/2014.
Strive CF Regular M, blau

Nun wurde ich wiederholt verschoben bis KW15/2015. Das ist mir dann doch zu lange, so dass ich storniert habe. Ich hätte gerne mein erstes Canyon gefahren und war ziemlich heiß auf den ShapeShifter, aber April ist mir dann doch zu spät.

Grüße an alle schon Fahrenden und Wartenden.


----------



## zEpHy2k (29. Januar 2015)

amb schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann auch raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
> Bestellt in KW32/2014, geplant für KW41/2014.
> 
> Nun wurde ich wiederholt verschoben bis KW15/2015. Das ist mir dann doch zu lange, so dass ich storniert habe. Ich hätte gerne mein erstes Canyon gefahren und war ziemlich heiß auf den ShapeShifter, aber April ist mir dann doch zu spät.
> ...


Sehr ärgerlich. Was hattest du denn genau für ein Rad bestellt (auch Größe?)?


----------



## amb (29. Januar 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich. Was hattest du denn genau für ein Rad bestellt (auch Größe?)?



Habs ergänzt. 

Strive CF blau, Reg M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (29. Januar 2015)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die Aussenhülle vom Shapeshifter bei jeder Bewegung der Wippe scheuert. Wir lange soll das halten?


----------



## vscope (29. Januar 2015)

hab mir heut ein 28er ritzel und ein removal tool bestellt
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/race-face-direct-mount-narrowwide-chainring/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lifeline-performance-cartridge-bottom-bracket-remover/
das bike kann jetzt kommen


----------



## Velo-X (29. Januar 2015)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Blöde Frage......
> 
> Bei der Übergabe wurde mir empfohlen auf meiner Race Face Kurbel einen Bashguard zu montieren. Wie steht ihr dazu? Empfehlenswert? Original? Schonmal danke für inputs....


Bei 1x11 Antrieb kannst Du Dir das zusätzliche Gewicht sparen.
Die Kette schützt die Zähne des Kettenblattes (die schauen nicht raus) und falls die Kette mal über einen Stein rutscht - es verkratzt nur die Außenseite und die hat sowieso keinen Kontakt zu den Zähnen und beeinflusst somit auch nicht den Lauf und die Schaltperformance. Bei meiner Laufleistung muss ich die Kette sowieso einmal jährlich wechseln.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Catweazle81 (29. Januar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> […] und falls die Kette mal über einen Stein rutscht - es verkratzt nur die Außenseite und die hat sowieso keinen Kontakt zu den Zähnen und beeinflusst somit auch nicht den Lauf und die Schaltperformance. […]


<klugshicermodus>Das obere Schaltröllchen wäre in diesem Fall schon betroffen.</klugshicermodus> Auch ist nicht gesagt das NUR die Kette Schaden nimmt, je nachdem WIE kann das Kettenblatt schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden  Evtl. macht auch ein Taco Sinn, da ohne Bash / mit Bash ein Impact immer voll aufs Tretlager geht…


----------



## Velo-X (29. Januar 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> <klugshicermodus>Das obere Schaltröllchen wäre in diesem Fall schon betroffen.</klugshicermodus> …


Stimmt. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue729 (29. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die Aussenhülle vom Shapeshifter bei jeder Bewegung der Wippe scheuert. Wir lange soll das halten?Anhang anzeigen 355275



Kein unbekanntes Problem. Wird sich irgendwann durchscheuern. Hier wurd wohl nicht richtig mitgedacht.
ich würde es erstmal schmieren.

ist dir unten der lack gerissen?


----------



## canny_8.0 (29. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Infos....  Hab mir jetzt en Bash bestellt....


----------



## SlayerLover (29. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die Aussenhülle vom Shapeshifter bei jeder Bewegung der Wippe scheuert. Wir lange soll das halten?Anhang anzeigen 355275



Bei mir steht die Shapeshifter Kabelführung 1a nach oben. Keine Chance, dass das mit dem DBline Dämpfer kollidiert !


----------



## GrüneRose (29. Januar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Bei mir steht die Shapeshifter Kabelführung 1a nach oben. Keine Chance, dass das mit dem DBline Dämpfer kollidiert !


Ja, das stimmt. Ich meine aber wo das Kabel in den Rahmen geht. Beim einfedern bewegt sich das Kabel in diesem Loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excem (30. Januar 2015)

Hi, 

ich habe für das Rad meiner Frau ( Strive CF 8.0 Schwarz in S) den Original Race Face Bash bestellt (Lochkeis 104). 
Für mich sieht es jtzt so aus, als ob der nicht an die Spider passt. Ich habe noch auch das Originalbild der Race Face Page hochgeladen. 
Mir fehlt die Vertiefung am Schraubpunk, damit der Bash sauber abschliessen kann. So wäre ja der Abstand zum Kettenblatt viel zu hoch. 
Hat jemand einen Tip ?


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2015)

Der paßt einfach nicht an die Kurbel.


----------



## K2daJ_ (30. Januar 2015)

amb schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann auch raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
> Bestellt in KW32/2014, geplant für KW41/2014.
> Strive CF Regular M, blau
> 
> ...



Nochmal Verzug? Logischerweise verschieben sich dann auch alle anderen Bestellungen die nach KW 32 bestellt worden sind?

Ich hab noch keine email bekommen, bestellt Anfang September Kw36 , regular M blau


----------



## excem (30. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der paßt einfach nicht an die Kurbel.


Gibt es dann einen Bash der passt, oder ist die Kurbel an sich inkompatibel ?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2015)

excem schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe für das Rad meiner Frau ( Strive CF 8.0 Schwarz in S) den Original Race Face Bash bestellt (Lochkeis 104).
> Für mich sieht es jtzt so aus, als ob der nicht an die Spider passt. Ich habe noch auch das Originalbild der Race Face Page hochgeladen.
> ...



Verbaut ist ne Raceface Turbine mit dem Cinch system, da gibts sicher n 3fach Spyder wo dann auch der Bash dran passt. Oder hab ich da n Denkfehler drinnen?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Januar 2015)

Verbaut sollte der sein

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Spider-2-fach-104-64-mm-Lochkreis-p38167/

und mit dem sollte es dann mit 2 Kettenblätter und Bash klappen

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Spider-3-fach-104-64-mm-Lochkreis-p38168/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## excem (30. Januar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Verbaut sollte der sein
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Spider-2-fach-104-64-mm-Lochkreis-p38167/
> 
> ...



Hi,
vielen Dank Boardi05 das klingt schon mal zielführend.
Wir haben gleich bei Canyon angefragt, ob die uns im Tausch den richtigen schicken können.


----------



## zichl (30. Januar 2015)

excem schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe für das Rad meiner Frau ( Strive CF 8.0 Schwarz in S) den Original Race Face Bash bestellt (Lochkeis 104).
> Für mich sieht es jtzt so aus, als ob der nicht an die Spider passt. Ich habe noch auch das Originalbild der Race Face Page hochgeladen.
> ...


So sollte es aussehen wenn er an einer dreifach Kurbel bzw spider verbaut ist.


----------



## excem (30. Januar 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> So sollte es aussehen wenn er an einer dreifach Kurbel bzw spider verbaut ist.



Passt, so siehts auch den von mir bereits umgebauten XT und X0 Kurbeln aus.


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. Januar 2015)

So gerade nochmal beim Support nachgefragt. Dort hieß es, dass der Versand von meinem 8.0 Race Factory in M wie geplant nächste Woche erfolgen wird. Mal sehen ob man sich diesmal darauf verlassen kann


----------



## Freefly85 (30. Januar 2015)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> So gerade nochmal beim Support nachgefragt. Dort hieß es, dass der Versand von meinem 8.0 Race Factory in M wie geplant nächste Woche erfolgen wird. Mal sehen ob man sich diesmal darauf verlassen kann



Genau das habe ich heute auch gemacht. Für mein 9.0 Team ist auch KW 6 geplant. Also hoffen wir mal das Beste und drücken uns die Daumen


----------



## canny_8.0 (31. Januar 2015)

So, neue Bremsen dran (Guide RSC)... Da ich kein "zartes Reh" bin, hab ich mit Vier-Kolbenbremsen echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Reifen jetzt tubeless.... Am Setup gearbeitet... Morgen erste Tour.... Erstmal einbremsen....


----------



## canny_8.0 (31. Januar 2015)

Achja, falls jemand ne neu XT Bremse mit Scheiben braucht ;-).....


----------



## Velo-X (1. Februar 2015)

Neulich wurden Bedenken laut das es bei den 11-fach Systemen bei Umbau vom 34er Kettenblatt auf ein 30er oder 28er evtl. Probleme geben könnte, weil die Kette evtl. an der Kettenstrebe schleift. 
Diese Befürchtungen kann ich zumindest seit heute entkräften: Ich habe heute auf ein 26er (!) umgebaut - läuft tadellos!








Die Kette wird dabei um 4 Kettenglieder gekürzt, bei Umbau auf ein 30er wären es dann 2 Kettenglieder, vorausgesetzt Canyon hat die Kettenlänge beim 34er nach SRAM-Empfehlung gekürzt; was bei mir der Fall war.


Die Kettenführung kam natürlich, weil hier funktionslos, natürlich ab.

P.S.: Für die Gewichtsfetischisten: Das 34er wiegt 70g. Incl. Kettenführung und der 4 entfernten Kettenglieder 138g. Das 26er wiegt 41g. Gesamtersparnis also 97g - damit wiegt das Strive nun 12,75 kg incl. Pedale.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (1. Februar 2015)

Hier noch ein Bild zur Reifenfreiheit - hier geht auch locker noch ein 2.5er rein:











Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost---rider (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild zur Reifenfreiheit - hier geht auch locker noch ein 2.5er rein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr gut, die Frage mit der möglichen Reifenbreite steht bei mir auch offen. Der Reifen hat genügend Platz an den Sitzstreben und wie ist es an den Kettenstreben? Kannst Du das mal nachschauen, es interessiert mich brennend. Danke im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild zur Reifenfreiheit - hier geht auch locker noch ein 2.5er rein


 Schön zu sehen , dass Dein Canyon auch adäquat bewegt wird. 
Die Maxxis bauen afaik relativ schmal. Zumindest ist das bei 26" so. Aber da gibt es hier auch eine Datenbank zu.

Ich hab hier erstmal ein 30er Kettenblatt rumfliegen. Bei den Apothekenpreisen reicht das hoffentlich. 
Wechselt Du gar nicht mehr? 26 erscheint mir dann doch nach oben hin zu wenig!?


----------



## Velo-X (1. Februar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab hier erstmal ein 30er Kettenblatt rumfliegen. Bei den Apothekenpreisen reicht das hoffentlich.
> Wechselt Du gar nicht mehr? 26 erscheint mir dann doch nach oben hin zu wenig!?


Das 26er entspricht ziemlich genau dem 22er bei den 2-fach Modellen. 








Nach oben hin verliere ich ca. 6-7 km/h; damit kann ich erst mal leben - habe selten das Problem, dass ich nicht schnell genug den Berg runter komme.  Hier auf meinen normalen Haus"bergen" reicht mir auch das 34er noch, aber für die größeren und steileren Anstiege, habe ich lieber ein paar leichte Gänge zur Auswahl. Im Laufe der Saison wird es aber dann ein 30er werden - ist schon bestellt.
Dann habe ich für alle Anwendungsfälle etwas passendes: 26er für den Alpenraum, 30er für die Schwäbische Alb und ein 34er für Bikepark&Co. Der Wechsel ist ja in 5 Minuten vollzogen.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## trailbikesurfer (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Das 26er entspricht ziemlich genau dem 22er bei den 2-fach Modellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was für Werkzeuge benötigt man für den Wechsel des Kettenblatts ?


----------



## Velo-X (1. Februar 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Was für Werkzeuge benötigt man für den Wechsel des Kettenblatts ?


Einen 8er Inbus zum entfernen der Kurbel und für das Kettenblatt dieses hier:




z.B. hier: http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,191;product=11567;lang=1



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## trailbikesurfer (1. Februar 2015)

Danke, hab ich


----------



## vosmic (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> 26er für den Alpenraum, 30er für die Schwäbische Alb und ein 34er für Bikepark&Co. Der Wechsel ist ja in 5 Minuten vollzogen.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Wenn die Kette gekürzt ist? Hast Du für jeden Anwendungsfall eine Kette da?


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Velo-X (1. Februar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Wenn die Kette gekürzt ist? Hast Du für jeden Anwendungsfall eine Kette da?


Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 
Kann man wirklich zuviel Ketten/Biketeile haben?! 


Wobei die richtige Kettenlänge für das 30er zur Not auch beim 34er (2 Glieder kürzer als Optimum) als auch beim 26er (2 Glieder länger als Optimum) funktionieren sollte.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (1. Februar 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Sehr gut, die Frage mit der möglichen Reifenbreite steht bei mir auch offen. Der Reifen hat genügend Platz an den Sitzstreben und wie ist es an den Kettenstreben? Kannst Du das mal nachschauen, es interessiert mich brennend. Danke im voraus.


Hier an den Kettenstreben:






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
> Kann man wirklich zuviel Ketten/Biketeile haben?!
> 
> 
> ...


Wohl wahr  
Kann man die Sram Ketten eigentlich nieten oder nutzt man hier immer ein Kettenschloß?


----------



## Velo-X (1. Februar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Wohl wahr
> Kann man die Sram Ketten eigentlich nieten oder nutzt man hier immer ein Kettenschloß?


Hatte davor immer Schimano XT-Ketten und diese wurden immer nur genietet.
Bei SRAM habe ich bisher noch nicht an Nieten gedacht; da die ja selbst immer nur ihren Powerlock bewerben, nutzte ich jetzt nur noch Schlösser - allerdings gerne auch mehrmals das selbe Schloß (entgegen der Herstellerempfehlung).


----------



## OnoSendai (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Hatte davor immer Schimano XT-Ketten und diese wurden immer nur genietet.
> Bei SRAM habe ich bisher noch nicht an Nieten gedacht; da die ja selbst immer nur ihren Powerlock bewerben, nutzte ich jetzt nur noch Schlösser - allerdings gerne auch mehrmals das selbe Schloß (entgegen der Herstellerempfehlung).



Das geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## Ghost---rider (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Hier an den Kettenstreben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für das Bild


----------



## vosmic (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Hatte davor immer Schimano XT-Ketten und diese wurden immer nur genietet.
> Bei SRAM habe ich bisher noch nicht an Nieten gedacht; da die ja selbst immer nur ihren Powerlock bewerben, nutzte ich jetzt nur noch Schlösser - allerdings gerne auch mehrmals das selbe Schloß (entgegen der Herstellerempfehlung).


Das wollte ich hören 
Danke.


----------



## Hitecdriver (2. Februar 2015)

Wie kommt ihr mit den Maxxis Reifen klar? 
Ich hab auf einen Magic Mary umgerüstet am VR und finde es wesentlich besser. 
Zum ersten Mal wurde das Strive einigermaßen artgerecht bewegt: http://heute-hier-morgen-dort.com/2015/02/02/strive-cf-da-erlebste-dein-blaues-winter/#more-269


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2015)

Hab zwar "nur" ein AL aber die Maxxis fliegen heut Abend trotzdem
Magic Mary am VR und Hans Dampf am HR wird's bei mir.


----------



## MA85 (2. Februar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hab zwar "nur" ein AL aber die Maxxis fliegen heut Abend trotzdem
> Magic Mary am VR und Hans Dampf am HR wird's bei mir.


Willst du die maxxis verkaufen?


Ride hard


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2015)

Glaub die sind schon weg. Ich hör mal nach und meld mich per PN bei dir. Ok?


----------



## MA85 (2. Februar 2015)

Ok Super!


Ride hard


----------



## zeandre21 (2. Februar 2015)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr mit den Maxxis Reifen klar?
> Ich hab auf einen Magic Mary umgerüstet am VR und finde es wesentlich besser.
> Zum ersten Mal wurde das Strive einigermaßen artgerecht bewegt: http://heute-hier-morgen-dort.com/2015/02/02/strive-cf-da-erlebste-dein-blaues-winter/#more-269


Welche Rahmengröße hast du? M!? Bei welcher Schrittlänge und Körpergröße? Danke für die Info! VG


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2015)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr mit den Maxxis Reifen klar?
> Ich hab auf einen Magic Mary umgerüstet am VR und finde es wesentlich besser.
> Zum ersten Mal wurde das Strive einigermaßen artgerecht bewegt: http://heute-hier-morgen-dort.com/2015/02/02/strive-cf-da-erlebste-dein-blaues-winter/#more-269


Netter Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## Hitecdriver (3. Februar 2015)

zeandre21 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du? M!? Bei welcher Schrittlänge und Körpergröße? Danke für die Info! VG



Race M, bei 1,78. 
Schrittlänge: keine Ahnung




schbiker schrieb:


> Netter Erfahrungsbericht



Danke


----------



## amb (3. Februar 2015)

amb schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann auch raus aus dem Wartezimmer.
> Bestellt in KW32/2014, geplant für KW41/2014.
> Strive CF Regular M, blau
> 
> ...



So, ich nehme das wieder Platz. Ich habe gesehen, dass das Strive CF Regular M in stealth verfügbar (KW 8) lieferbar ist und umbestellt.

Wer jetzt 1+1 zusammenzählen kann, hat den Grund warum es zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt.

Gruss


----------



## vosmic (3. Februar 2015)

Bekomm mittlerweile den Eindruck das die verbaute Sram Guide zwar ok ist aber teilweise alte Avidschwächen hat. Insbesondere bei Feuchtigkeit scheint sie nicht die beste Bremse zu sein. Hat schon jemand selbst entlüftet und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen ob das nun besser funzt ? ( dank Ausgleichsbehälter).


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Februar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Bekomm mittlerweile den Eindruck das die verbaute Sram Guide zwar ok ist aber teilweise alte Avidschwächen hat. Insbesondere bei Feuchtigkeit scheint sie nicht die beste Bremse zu sein. Hat schon jemand selbst entlüftet und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen ob das nun besser funzt ? ( dank Ausgleichsbehälter).



Ich habe einfach entgegen der Sram Beschreibung die Flüssigkeit von unten nach oben durchgedrückt, ein paar mal hin und her das Ganze, fertig. Am Bremssattel Schraube rein, am Hebel nochmal gedrückt mit der Spitze, Schraube rein, Ende. Läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. Februar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Bekomm mittlerweile den Eindruck das die verbaute Sram Guide zwar ok ist aber teilweise alte Avidschwächen hat. Insbesondere bei Feuchtigkeit scheint sie nicht die beste Bremse zu sein. Hat schon jemand selbst entlüftet und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen ob das nun besser funzt ? ( dank Ausgleichsbehälter).



http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-so-entlueftet-man-eine-sram-guide-bremse-richtig/


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2015)

Aktuelle Sram Bremsen muß man wie immer penibel entlüften, dann funzen sie ohne Probleme.


----------



## MrSnoxx (3. Februar 2015)

Support sagt, es sieht gut aus mit dem Versand meines Rads diese Woche 
Es bleibt weiter spannend


----------



## OnoSendai (3. Februar 2015)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> Support sagt, es sieht gut aus mit dem Versand meines Rads diese Woche
> Es bleibt weiter spannend


Das sagen sie immer....


----------



## MrSnoxx (3. Februar 2015)

ich weis. besonders große hoffnungen mache ich mir nicht das es diesmal klappt


----------



## Velo-X (3. Februar 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Bekomm mittlerweile den Eindruck das die verbaute Sram Guide zwar ok ist aber teilweise alte Avidschwächen hat. Insbesondere bei Feuchtigkeit scheint sie nicht die beste Bremse zu sein. Hat schon jemand selbst entlüftet und kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen ob das nun besser funzt ? ( dank Ausgleichsbehälter).


Darum:


Velo-X schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dass die neue "mal wieder" genial ist,  wird mit jeder Generation zugesagt - dieses Mal überlasse ich Anderen das herauszufinden. ...
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ES7.0 (3. Februar 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @floehsens : Welche Größe und SL hast du denn? Ich bin mit beidem gerade an der Grenze zwischen Race S und M. Vielleicht kannst du etwas zu deinem Eindruck sagen, wenn du es gefahren bist.
> 
> Glückwunsch zu dem Stive in blau. Habe eine ähnliche Farbe am FRX ltd., kommt in Kombi mit neon gelben Decals richtig gut.
> 
> Gruß Sven





ES7.0 schrieb:


> Ohje, naja die Vorfreude...
> 
> @K2daJ_ bin 174 cm bei einer SL von 80 cm.
> 
> PPS gibt mir M Race aus. Wenn ich bei den beiden Parametern einen cm weniger angebe und die restlichen Werte konst. lasse, wird Rahmengröße S Race angegeben. Werde auf jeden fall vorher nochmal zu Canyon fahren, dauert bei mir eh noch bis zur KW15 laut Bestellbestätigung. Deshalb wäre die Erfahrung von ähnlich Großen interessant die schon drauf saßen.




Für alle die auch zwischen S und M in der Race Geometrie schwanken, ich war gestern bei Canyon und Race M passt mir perfekt. Race S wäre mir definitiv zu klein bzw. zu kurz.

Gruß Sven


----------



## zeandre21 (4. Februar 2015)

Gibt es hier im "Wartezimmer" jemand der sein Strive CF Race in M schon besitzt und um die 185cm groß ist // SL 87cm?
Reicht in diesem Fall die Sitzrohrlänge von 430 aus?


----------



## vela99 (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive CF 9.0 Race M zu bestellen, habe mich aber auch gefragt, ob es der 8.0 Race M nicht auch tun würde. Ist der Unterschied der beiden Modelle und insbesondere des LRSs so beachtlich um den Preisunterschied zu rechtfertigen? Ist der LRS vom Strive CF 9.0 Eurer Meinung nach gut?
Und jetzt noch eine ganz schwierige Frage, die wohl nur wenige beantworten können. Ich besitze zur Zeit ein 2010 Torque Alpinist 8.0, das sehr gute Abfahrtsqualitäten besitzt. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Strive diese sogar noch übertrifft (Stabilität bei hoher Geschwindigkeit bestimmt...)?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeandre21 (4. Februar 2015)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive CF 9.0 Race M zu bestellen, habe mich aber auch gefragt, ob es der 8.0 Race M nicht auch tun würde. Ist der Unterschied der beiden Modelle und insbesondere des LRSs so beachtlich um den Preisunterschied zu rechtfertigen? Ist der LRS vom Strive CF 9.0 Eurer Meinung nach gut?



Mit dieser Frage beschäftige ich mich auch zur Zeit.
Der Unterschied von 600€ müssen dir folgende Komponenten Wert sein:

- Carbon X01 Kurbel
- SRAM Guide RSC Bremsen
- SRAM Rail 50 Laufräder
- FATBAR Carbon Lenker

Ich finde schon, dass sich die 600 € mehr an Investition lohnen.
Vor allem gefallen mir die Rail 50 viel besser als die Roam 40.

Wenn es finanziell geht würde ich es machen - wenn nicht ist das 8.0er auf jedenfall ein super Teil!


----------



## fitze (4. Februar 2015)

So, endlich mal in den Wald gekommen, heute. Spaß hat´s gemacht. Das Bike ist super. Ich bin schon gespannt auf die ersten trockenen Bedingungen um das Ganze mal richtig Bewerten zu können. Eine Frage hab ich aber an euch, ich hatte nämlich das Problem, dass in den beiden kleinsten Gängen (also hinten die größten Ritzel) beim Rückwärts Treten die Kette auf die kleineren Ritze rutscht und sich dann komplett verkantet. Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert? Ich habe dabei festgestellt, dass die Kettenlinie auch sehr schräg verläuft und eher auf den größten Gängen gerade ist. Davon abgesehen hat für mich alles gepasst. Shapeshifter funktioniert auch unterhalb des Gefrierpunktes einwandfrei, was ich von der Reverb leider nicht behaupten kann. Die kam nämlich irgendwann nicht mehr raus. So nun noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## zeandre21 (4. Februar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> So, endlich mal in den Wald gekommen, heute. Spaß hat´s gemacht. Das Bike ist super. Ich bin schon gespannt auf die ersten trockenen Bedingungen um das Ganze mal richtig Bewerten zu können. Eine Frage hab ich aber an euch, ich hatte nämlich das Problem, dass in den beiden kleinsten Gängen (also hinten die größten Ritzel) beim Rückwärts Treten die Kette auf die kleineren Ritze rutscht und sich dann komplett verkantet. Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert? Ich habe dabei festgestellt, dass die Kettenlinie auch sehr schräg verläuft und eher auf den größten Gängen gerade ist. Davon abgesehen hat für mich alles gepasst. Shapeshifter funktioniert auch unterhalb des Gefrierpunktes einwandfrei, was ich von der Reverb leider nicht behaupten kann. Die kam nämlich irgendwann nicht mehr raus. So nun noch ein paar Bilder Anhang anzeigen 357140Anhang anzeigen 357141Anhang anzeigen 357142Anhang anzeigen 357143



Tolle Fotos! 

Welche Rahmengröße ist das?

Die kurze Kettenstrebe und 1x11 führen dazu, dass die Kette "schräg" läuft..
Parallelschalten ist nicht mehr!


----------



## fitze (4. Februar 2015)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive CF 9.0 Race M zu bestellen, habe mich aber auch gefragt, ob es der 8.0 Race M nicht auch tun würde. Ist der Unterschied der beiden Modelle und insbesondere des LRSs so beachtlich um den Preisunterschied zu rechtfertigen? Ist der LRS vom Strive CF 9.0 Eurer Meinung nach gut?
> Und jetzt noch eine ganz schwierige Frage, die wohl nur wenige beantworten können. Ich besitze zur Zeit ein 2010 Torque Alpinist 8.0, das sehr gute Abfahrtsqualitäten besitzt. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Strive diese sogar noch übertrifft (Stabilität bei hoher Geschwindigkeit bestimmt...)?
> Danke schonmal.



Ich fuhr bis zum Strive ein Torque. Bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen ist das schwierig zu beurteilen, aber ich würde sagen es läuft definitiv nicht schlechter Bergab als das Torque. Vor allem die Länge und der Lenkwinkel bringen halt ordentlich Ruhe rein.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## fitze (4. Februar 2015)

zeandre21 schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos!
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
> 
> ...



Rahmengröße M Race.

Naja, dass die Kette schräg läuft ist ja ok, ich würde aber meinen, dass sie bei den mittleren Ritzen eher gerade läuft, bei den kleinen eher rechts und bei den großen eher links. Leider ist dem zumindest bei mir nicht so.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Ghost---rider (4. Februar 2015)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive CF 9.0 Race M zu bestellen, habe mich aber auch gefragt, ob es der 8.0 Race M nicht auch tun würde. Ist der Unterschied der beiden Modelle und insbesondere des LRSs so beachtlich um den Preisunterschied zu rechtfertigen? Ist der LRS vom Strive CF 9.0 Eurer Meinung nach gut?
> Und jetzt noch eine ganz schwierige Frage, die wohl nur wenige beantworten können. Ich besitze zur Zeit ein 2010 Torque Alpinist 8.0, das sehr gute Abfahrtsqualitäten besitzt. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Strive diese sogar noch übertrifft (Stabilität bei hoher Geschwindigkeit bestimmt...)?
> Danke schonmal.


Vergleich doch mal den Radstand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost---rider (4. Februar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> So, endlich mal in den Wald gekommen, heute. Spaß hat´s gemacht. Das Bike ist super. Ich bin schon gespannt auf die ersten trockenen Bedingungen um das Ganze mal richtig Bewerten zu können. Eine Frage hab ich aber an euch, ich hatte nämlich das Problem, dass in den beiden kleinsten Gängen (also hinten die größten Ritzel) beim Rückwärts Treten die Kette auf die kleineren Ritze rutscht und sich dann komplett verkantet. Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert? Ich habe dabei festgestellt, dass die Kettenlinie auch sehr schräg verläuft und eher auf den größten Gängen gerade ist. Davon abgesehen hat für mich alles gepasst. Shapeshifter funktioniert auch unterhalb des Gefrierpunktes einwandfrei, was ich von der Reverb leider nicht behaupten kann. Die kam nämlich irgendwann nicht mehr raus. So nun noch ein paar Bilder Anhang anzeigen 357140Anhang anzeigen 357141Anhang anzeigen 357142Anhang anzeigen 357143


Danke für deine Bilder, die senken bischen das Wartefieber  Zum Schaltproblem kann ich nix sagen, aber die Rock Shocks Stütze gefriert bei mir( zwei Jahre im schonungslosen Dauerbetrieb gefahren) auch ein.


----------



## Ghost---rider (4. Februar 2015)

fitze schrieb:


> Rahmengröße M Race.
> 
> Naja, dass die Kette schräg läuft ist ja ok, ich würde aber meinen, dass sie bei den mittleren Ritzen eher gerade läuft, bei den kleinen eher rechts und bei den großen eher links. Leider ist dem zumindest bei mir nicht so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost---rider (4. Februar 2015)

ist doch logisch, oder was wundert dich dabei ?


----------



## matzem200 (4. Februar 2015)

Hat bereits jemand von euch den Reverb Hebel inklusive Leitung getauscht? (Hebel nach links und Leitung rechts aus dem Rahmen laufen lassen) Falls ja, wie bekomme ich die Seite am einfachsten getauscht?
Ich habe mal in den Rahmen geschaut, es sitzt innen ja ein Führungsschlauch. Ist der am Ausgang fixiert oder kann der einfach mit auf die andere Seite gezogen werden? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass auf der Außenseite des Rahmens eine Art Kontermutter auf einem Verbindungsstück sitzt, ich die also einfach aufdrehen kann?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Jogi1968 (4. Februar 2015)

Meine Reverb ist ab und zu bei Kälte auch langsam. Mir hilft immer sie schneller zu stellen. Dann ist der Öldruck stärker.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jogi


----------



## OnoSendai (5. Februar 2015)

Heute müssen wir Sie bedauerlicherweise erneut darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin verschieben wird. In unserer letzten E-Mail informierten wir Sie, dass die Auslieferung Ihres neuen Strive CF 9.0 RACE für Kalenderwoche 6 geplant ist. Für diese Fehleinschätzung auf unserer Seite können wir nur um Entschuldigung und Verständnis bitten. Als leidenschaftliche Radfahrer können wir Ihre Enttäuschung durchaus verstehen. Der neue voraussichtliche Liefertermin liegt in der 8. Kalenderwoche.

Sobald Ihr Bike an DHL übergeben wird beziehungsweise zur Abholung bereit steht, werden Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigt.  

Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen eine Fuelcell Black Ink / Ruby Iridium schenken. Dieser Artikel wird Ihrer Bestellung kostenfrei hinzugefügt oder via separaten Auftrag versendet. 

TOP!


----------



## Sylver46 (5. Februar 2015)

Me too, aber andere Beigabe...


----------



## cannon8404 (5. Februar 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Für alle die auch zwischen S und M in der Race Geometrie schwanken, ich war gestern bei Canyon und Race M passt mir perfekt. Race S wäre mir definitiv zu klein bzw. zu kurz.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Bin 1,74 mit SL 84 und mir wär M Race definitiv zu lang. Bin mit dem Reach/Stack beim Race S ziemlich zufrieden. Bin zwar bisher nur ein paar Meter gerollt, da bei mir zu Hause ca. 50cm Schnee vor der Haustür liegen, die paar Meter fühlte es sich aber sehr angenehm an.

Aber da ist es wie mit allem - auch Geometrien sind Geschmackssache. Und jeder hat seine ganz eigenen Vorlieben...


----------



## Freefly85 (5. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> ...Als Wiedergutmachung und Dankeschön für Ihre Geduld möchten wir Ihnen eine Fuelcell Black Ink / Ruby Iridium schenken. Dieser Artikel wird Ihrer Bestellung kostenfrei hinzugefügt oder via separaten Auftrag versendet.
> 
> TOP!



Bei mir genau gleich.  Natürlich schon bezahlt. Allerdings die TEAM Version. Ich glaube, die verschicken im Moment nur AL Bikes...


----------



## OnoSendai (5. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Me too, aber andere Beigabe...


was gibts bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (5. Februar 2015)

@ zeandre21 und @ Tobias  - vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Das war sehr hilfsreich.
@ Ghost---rider  -  schon klar, hatte ich bereits getan und übrigens auch in meiner Fragestellung angedeutet. Aber das Abfahrtsverhalten eines Rades wird eben nicht nur durch den Radstand definiert ;-).


----------



## Sylver46 (5. Februar 2015)

Ne Satteltasche... Wer braucht sowas, die sollen jetzt mal 10-20% discount geben und mich nicht zu Kram zu müllen den keiner braucht...


----------



## olligpunkt (5. Februar 2015)

Meins wurde auch verschoben. Bei Bestellung Kw7. Auf Auftragsbestätigung KW6. 
Nun soll es noch zwei Wochen dauern. 
Strive CF 8.0 in L.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (5. Februar 2015)

Leute ich lese hier schon ne Weile mit. Mein Beileid zu den ganzen Terminverschiebungen der CF Varianten. Ich habe zwar die AL Variante bestellt muss aber nun auch 2 Wochen länger warten. Haltet durch! Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist aber schaut mal aus dem Fenster, das Top Bike Wetter ist es nun auch nicht. Trotzdem kann ich euer Leid verstehen. Ich hoffe ich habe ein paar Leuten hier noch mal Mut zum warten gemacht auf ein hoffentlich echt geiles Bike.


----------



## waxtomwax (6. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Ne Satteltasche... Wer braucht sowas, die sollen jetzt mal 10-20% discount geben und mich nicht zu Kram zu müllen den keiner braucht...



Beim nächsten Mal gibt's Häkeldeckchen und eine Duschhaube dazu. 

Im Ernst, ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Velo-X (7. Februar 2015)

Das neue Trikot:











Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylver46 (7. Februar 2015)

Ich sollte eigl auch so eins bekommen ist angeblich nicht lieferbar...


----------



## SlayerLover (7. Februar 2015)

Hier ein Paar Bilder von meinem Strive CF 8.0 
Fox Decals, Renthal Vorbau/Lenker und Griffe sind nachgerüstet.
Den Mud Guard musste ich übrigens über die Gabelbrücke montieren, da es zwischen Brücke und 2.4er Conti zu wenig Spiel hat!






















Mehr Bilder in meinem Album 

Fahrbericht folgt!


----------



## sunchild (7. Februar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hier ein Paar Bilder von meinem Strive CF 8.0
> Renthal Vorbau/Lenker und Griffe sind nachgerüstet.
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das der Lenker mit 20mm Rise?
Sieht richtig geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (7. Februar 2015)

Ja korrekt 20mm rise am lenker sowie der 70mm vorbau!


----------



## Scott Freerider (7. Februar 2015)

Hi,

hier mal ein paar Pics von meinem 9.0 Race....Ständer sieht kacke aus...war aber einfach zu windig...
Gruß
Dennis


----------



## OnoSendai (7. Februar 2015)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Pics von meinem 9.0 Race....Ständer sieht kacke aus...war aber einfach zu windig...
> Gruß
> Dennis


Wann hast Du bestellt ?


----------



## Velo-X (7. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## El_Guaje (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo aus Spanien. Ich bestellt hatte meine CF 9.0-Team seit dem 25. Juni STRIVE und wurde Woche 49 Datum angegeben, Woche 1, Woche für Woche 6 und 8. Ich bin jetzt wütend und verzweifelt


----------



## OnoSendai (7. Februar 2015)

El_Guaje schrieb:


> Hallo aus Spanien. Ich bestellt hatte meine CF 9.0-Team seit dem 25. Juni STRIVE und wurde Woche 49 Datum angegeben, Woche 1, Woche für Woche 6 und 8. Ich bin jetzt wütend und verzweifelt


Hier genau das selbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (7. Februar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


>


Hey! Den Lenker habe ich auch! Wie fahren sich denn die Half Nelson Griffe? Sind die nicht zu dünn?


----------



## SlayerLover (7. Februar 2015)

Fahre die Half Nelson schon ne ganze Weile am alten Bike und finde die richtig gut!


----------



## zeandre21 (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## zeandre21 (8. Februar 2015)

Das ging jetzt aber fix von KW 16//22 auf KW 9!


----------



## zeandre21 (8. Februar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


>



STARKE BILDER!!


----------



## zeandre21 (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## zeandre21 (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## MrSnoxx (8. Februar 2015)

wers glaubt ....


----------



## floehsens (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo an alle Schrauber,

ich habe in meinem Strive CF ein Offset Bushing verbaut um den Lenkwinkel nochmal flacher und das Tretlager nochmal tiefer zu bekommen. Es ist ein Bushing mit maximalem Offset. Habe das untere Dämpferauge am Tretlager gewählt, nicht das Auge am Shapeshifter, weil mir da der Abstand zwischen Dämpferkörper und Shapeshifter Hebel schon sehr eng erscheint.
Die Bilder zeigen den Zustand bei komplett eingefederten Dämpfer im DH-Modeus. Im XC-Modus ist noch sehr viel mehr Platz.

Werde erst nächstes Wochenende dazu kommen es zu testen, habe momentan aber keine Bedenken das es nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Ascim (8. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp mit den neuen Lieferzeiten. Habe mal angefordert meines auch entsprechend zu verschicken. CF 8.0 Medium race black ursprünglich kw14. Bin 181cm groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (8. Februar 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit den neuen Lieferzeiten. Habe mal angefordert meines auch entsprechend zu verschicken. CF 8.0 Medium race black ursprünglich kw14. Bin 181cm groß.



Sag mal bescheid ob die es früher liefern. Ich hab das gleiche Rad in L bestellt und Liefertermin ist auch KW 14.
KW 9 wäre da echt nice !!!


----------



## wayne88 (9. Februar 2015)

Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber ich müsste die RS reverb 125 auf 150 tauschen, also nur die Sattelstütze und nicht den Schlauch/Kabelzug. Kennt jemand eine gute Anleitung oder hat einen nützlichen Link?


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber ich müsste die RS reverb 125 auf 150 tauschen, also nur die Sattelstütze und nicht den Schlauch/Kabelzug. Kennt jemand eine gute Anleitung oder hat einen nützlichen Link?


Sofern die von Canyon verbaute Reverb schon die "Connectamajig"-Kupplung hat, sollte der Wechsel ganz easy ohne Entlüften funktionieren:
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/connectamajig-rockshox


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sofern die von Canyon verbaute Reverb schon die "Connectamajig"-Kupplung hat, sollte der Wechsel ganz easy ohne Entlüften funktionieren:
> https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/connectamajig-rockshox


 
Viel wichtiger: Die Reverb gibt es meines Wissens nach für Sattelstützendurchmesser von 30,9mm nur bis max. 125mm. Die 150mm-Variante beginnt erst bei 31,6mm!


----------



## wayne88 (9. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ab viel wichtiger: Die Reverb gibt es meines Wissens nach für Sattelstützendurchmesser von 30,9mm nur bis max. 125mm. Die 150mm-Variante beginnt erst bei 31,6mm!



Danke, dass werde ich vorher nochmal kontrollieren


----------



## vosmic (9. Februar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Danke, dass werde ich vorher nochmal kontrollieren


Das Ergebnis bleibt . Gibbet nicht...


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Danke, dass werde ich vorher nochmal kontrollieren


Ist leider so ;-)
https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/reverb-stealth#specs

Die "alte" Reverb Stealth gab es noch mit 30,9mm/150mm


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ab viel wichtiger: Die Reverb gibt es meines Wissens nach für Sattelstützendurchmesser von 30,9mm nur bis max. 125mm. Die 150mm-Variante beginnt erst bei 31,6mm!



Gabs aber mal, mein Strive hat ne 150er 30,9mm.

Aber RockShox hatte da wohl Probleme und hat die nach nem Jahr aus dem Sortiment genommen.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Februar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hier ein Paar Bilder von meinem Strive CF 8.0
> Fox Decals, Renthal Vorbau/Lenker und Griffe sind nachgerüstet.
> Den Mud Guard musste ich übrigens über die Gabelbrücke montieren, da es zwischen Brücke und 2.4er Conti zu wenig Spiel hat!
> 
> ...



Tolle Bolder,

MudGuard solltest aber richtig montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (9. Februar 2015)

Da steht doch dass der Marshguard so montiert werden musste weil er mit dem TK 2.4 keinen Platz hatte.


----------



## marte8888 (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir das Strive CF 8.0 L Race bestellt. Neben neuen Laufrädern möchte ich die Movelock 200 verbauen. Hat hier jetzt schon jemand die genaue Einstecktiefe gmessen? Ich bräuchte 260mm wobei evtl. auch 250mm reichen würde...
Kann bitte jemand mit nem Race L mal genau messen?


----------



## mohlo (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Strive CF-Fahrer!

Im Schwestern-Thread "Strive AL 2015 (Erfahrungen, Fragen und Antworten)" erstelle ich derzeit eine Tabelle mit den Erfahrungen der passenden Bikegrößen (Race/Regular).

Wer Lust hat und bereits ein Strive AL/CF besitzt kann mir gerne eine PM mit seinen Erfahrungen senden.
Ich werde dann sukzessive die Liste erweitern. Einfach den Text wie folgt formulieren

*Körpergröße | Schrittlänge | Model | Rahmengröße | Erfahrung*
182 | 86 | Race | M | Passt perfekt - sehr wendig und laufruhig, 60mm Vorbau montiert, etc.


----------



## Ascim (10. Februar 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit den neuen Lieferzeiten. Habe mal angefordert meines auch entsprechend zu verschicken. CF 8.0 Medium race black ursprünglich kw14. Bin 181cm groß.



Tjo die Lieferzeiten sind korrigiert worden. Mein Modell ist jetzt neu bei  KW18.  Ich habe zwar eine Email am canyon geschickt mit der Bitte meine Bestellung anzupassen, aber da ist nichts passiert, noch nicht mal eine Antwort geschickt worden. Dummerweise habe ich nicht neu bestellt und dann die alte Bestellung storniert. Hat das einer erfolgreich gemacht?


----------



## Fire578 (10. Februar 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Tjo die Lieferzeiten sind korrigiert worden. Mein Modell ist jetzt neu bei  KW18.  Ich habe zwar eine Email am canyon geschickt mit der Bitte meine Bestellung anzupassen, aber da ist nichts passiert, noch nicht mal eine Antwort geschickt worden. Dummerweise habe ich nicht neu bestellt und dann die alte Bestellung storniert. Hat das einer erfolgreich gemacht?



Ich hab gestern mit dem Service Chat geschrieben. Da standen die Lieferzeiten noch auf KW9. Aussage des Chats war das er meine Bestellung ändern könnte, ich das Bike dann aber in KW21 anstelle KW14 bekommen würde. Auf die Frage warum auf der Website dann KW9 stehen würde hieß es, "Das war sicher eine Bestellung die storniert wurde, weshalb ein Bike frei wurde. Das Bike hat aber ein anderer Kunde quasi schon weggeschnappt." So in etwa Sinngemäß war die Aussage. 
Ich hab es dann doch vorgezogen mein Bike in KW14 zu bekommen und nicht in KW21. 

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, warum bei freien Bikes keine bestehenden Bestellungen nach vorne rücken, sondern neue Bestellungen den Vortritt bekommen.

Naja, freue ich mich eben noch etwas länger aufs Bike.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Ascim (11. Februar 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mit dem Service Chat geschrieben. Da standen die Lieferzeiten noch auf KW9. Aussage des Chats war das er meine Bestellung ändern könnte, ich das Bike dann aber in KW21 anstelle KW14 bekommen würde. Auf die Frage warum auf der Website dann KW9 stehen würde hieß es, "Das war sicher eine Bestellung die storniert wurde, weshalb ein Bike frei wurde. Das Bike hat aber ein anderer Kunde quasi schon weggeschnappt." So in etwa Sinngemäß war die Aussage.
> Ich hab es dann doch vorgezogen mein Bike in KW14 zu bekommen und nicht in KW21.
> 
> Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, warum bei freien Bikes keine bestehenden Bestellungen nach vorne rücken, sondern neue Bestellungen den Vortritt bekommen.
> ...



Nun ja, es ist eben für die Firma offensichtlich wichtiger einen neuen Kunden mit kurzer Lieferzeit zu angeln als einem Kunden zu helfen, den sie schon an der Angel haben. Allerdings die Lieferzeit nur wegen einem Bike um 12 Wochen zu reduzieren ist nicht wirklich seriös. Will nicht wissen wie viele Leute deswegen bestellt haben und dann ein langes Gesicht machen weil sie das Bike erst  in kw21 bekommen... Puh, canyon sinkt schon etwas im Ansehen mir gegenüber. Das muss doch besser gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vela99 (11. Februar 2015)

vela99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Strive CF 9.0 Race M zu bestellen, habe mich aber auch gefragt, ob es der 8.0 Race M nicht auch tun würde. Ist der Unterschied der beiden Modelle und insbesondere des LRSs so beachtlich um den Preisunterschied zu rechtfertigen? Ist der LRS vom Strive CF 9.0 Eurer Meinung nach gut?
> Und jetzt noch eine ganz schwierige Frage, die wohl nur wenige beantworten können. Ich besitze zur Zeit ein 2010 Torque Alpinist 8.0, das sehr gute Abfahrtsqualitäten besitzt. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der Strive diese sogar noch übertrifft (Stabilität bei hoher Geschwindigkeit bestimmt...)?
> Danke schonmal.


 
Hallo nochmal.

bitte entschuldigt wenn ich wiederholt eine Fragen stelle, die hier vielleicht nicht ganz reinpasst.

Kann mir noch jemand etwas über die Abfahrtsqualitäten des Strive CF 9.0 Race im Vergleich zum 2010 Torque sagen? Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht lesen kann. Es gibt viele Tests und ich bin mir auch der Geometrieunterschiede bewusst. Aber vielleicht relativieren sich die hochgelobten Abfahrtsqualitäten im direkten Vergleich und ich wäre dannach über 4k Euro ärmer und enttäuscht.....
Ich freue mich über Verbesserungen, die mir das Hochfahren erleichtern, möchte aber mindestens genausogute Abfahrtsqualitäten haben (und bessere Stabilität bei hoher Geschwindigkeit).

Danke!


----------



## Nouse2112 (11. Februar 2015)

14kw kommt mein CF 8.0 :-D freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## zeandre21 (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute 300km nach Koblenz gefahren um mir vor Ort ein Bild von der Geometrie zu machen.

Hab das

*- Strive CF 8.0 Race* // *M* // blau
*-* *Strive CF 9.0 Race* // *L* // blau

auf dem Parkplatz getestet.

Ich bin *186 cm* groß und habe eine *SL* von *88 cm*.

Beide bikes fühlen sich super an. Shapeshifter ist einfach zu betätigen. Drauf sitzen - wohlfühlen.

Habe mich letztendlich für das Race L entschieden, da ich mich in der Abfahrtsposition (tiefe zentrale Position // im Oberschenkel stehend) beim M Race über dem Lenker befand und bei gleicher Position beim L Race noch den Lenker vor mir hatte. Ausserdem ist das Sitzrohr 3 cm länger, was in Hinsicht auf die SL besser ist + sich optisch in Verbindung mit der Sattelstütze besser anschauen lässt.

Da ich im Verhältnis einen *sehr langen Oberkörper* habe ist Race L die perfekte Entscheidung für mich.

Der Canyon-Berater hat bei gleicher Größe (186) das Race M bestellt, da er eine größere SL hat // kürzeren Oberkörper und dadurch das L Race zu langgestreckt ist.
Ich finde das ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel, da bei gleicher Körpergröße + eine unterschiedliche SL + unterschiedliches subjektives Empfinden unterschiedliche Präferenzen heraus kommen (M oder L).
*
Kann euch nur empfehlen in Koblenz vorbei zu schauen und eine Probefahrt zu machen.*

@mohlo
*186 | 88 | Race | L | Passt perfekt! In Koblenz Probe gefahren. M Race zu kurz in Abfahrtsposition.*

Viel Spaß mit den Bikes!
Viele Grüße
zeandre


----------



## olligpunkt (11. Februar 2015)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> 14kw kommt mein CF 8.0 :-D freu mich schon drauf!



Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## zeandre21 (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## zeandre21 (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## Nouse2112 (11. Februar 2015)

Hab am Montag diese Woche per Telefon bestellt hatte heut nochmal nachgefragt da noch keine Bestätigung da ist da hat er mir gesagt  14 kW ist es da


----------



## Ghost---rider (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Wie mich das nervt, Letztes Jahr im November bestellt, Bestätigung auf KW 5, dann auf KW 7, und nach einem Gespräch heute auf KW 9.
Mich würde es interessieren was die Ursache ist, bekomme aber bei Canyon keine Antwort darauf. Ich finde so kann man Kundschaft nicht abfertigen.


----------



## Sylver46 (13. Februar 2015)

KW8 -> KW9 mal sehen wie lange das Spiel noch so geht...


----------



## olligpunkt (13. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> KW8 -> KW9 mal sehen wie lange das Spiel noch so geht...


Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (13. Februar 2015)

Ey jetzt macht mir mal keine Angst hier


----------



## US1982 (13. Februar 2015)

Bestellt 20.06. Strive CF 9.0 Race Gr L Liefertermin 01.KW dann auf 03.KW, dann auf 07.KW und heute dann nun auf 9. KW:-( Hab das Grfühl bei den Strive AL läuft es besser mit dem Ausliefern


----------



## Sylver46 (13. Februar 2015)

Die haben wohl echte Qualitätsprobleme beim CF Rahmen, da wird jeder einzelne handverlesen in der Quasi... Weiß nicht ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## Nouse2112 (13. Februar 2015)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, hab heut die Bestätigung für die 14kw bekommen hoffe es bleibt dabei


----------



## Ghost---rider (13. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Die haben wohl echte Qualitätsprobleme beim CF Rahmen, da wird jeder einzelne handverlesen in der Quasi... Weiß nicht ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist.


Mach mich nicht schwach, wie kommst darauf ?


----------



## Sylver46 (13. Februar 2015)

Hat mir die Dame am Telefon heut gesagt


----------



## Nouse2112 (13. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Hat mir die Dame am Telefon heut gesagt


Und kann man das jetzt nun positiv oder negativ werten? Hätte ich doch lieber das AL nehmen sollen


----------



## trailbikesurfer (14. Februar 2015)

Da siehts auch nicht besser aus.
Erst KW06 dann auf KW07-KW08 jetzt auf KW09. Wir werden sehen. 
Ich glaube nicht das dass die letzte Mail war.


----------



## Freefly85 (14. Februar 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dass die letzte Mail war.



Auch ich habe gestern (mal wieder) eine E-Mail bekommen. Aber es kann schon sein, dass es die letzte Verschiebung war. Immerhin sind die Abstände der KWs kürzer geworden. Soll vielleicht heissen, dass sie die "Hauptkomponente" bald bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (14. Februar 2015)

also bei dem 8.0 sind sie irgendwie auf der HP jetzt bei KW 10 angekommen?


----------



## Urbancylcer (14. Februar 2015)

Da ich selbst ein Canyon letzte Woche bestellt habe, was aber AB LAGER ist, sagte mir Canyon, dass es etwa 5-7 Arbeitstage dauert.
Ist das utopisch oder kommen AB LAGER Räder tatsächlich relativ schnell? 

Wenn ich hier von langen Wartezeiten lese, bin ich etwas skeptisch.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (14. Februar 2015)

ich würde sagen es werden keine 5-7 AT. Aber halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Urbancylcer (14. Februar 2015)

Reden wir dann eher von 4 Wochen oder mehr, oder was sind die allgemeinen Erfahrungen bei Bestellungen AB LAGER?

Ich werde max. 2 Wochen für das Rad warten. Danach Bestellung stornieren und woanders eins kaufen.


----------



## gunznoc (14. Februar 2015)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> Reden wir dann eher von 4 Wochen oder mehr, oder was sind die allgemeinen Erfahrungen bei Bestellungen AB LAGER?
> 
> Ich werde max. 2 Wochen für das Rad warten. Danach Bestellung stornieren und woanders eins kaufen.


Darf man fragen, was genau du bestellt hast?
Modell. Farbe. Größe

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Velo-X (14. Februar 2015)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> Reden wir dann eher von 4 Wochen oder mehr, oder was sind die allgemeinen Erfahrungen bei Bestellungen AB LAGER?
> 
> Ich werde max. 2 Wochen für das Rad warten. Danach Bestellung stornieren und woanders eins kaufen.


Lass Dich nicht verrückt machen - ich bin mir sicher dein Bike kommt zu 99% nächste Woche! Viel Spaß damit!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbancylcer (14. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht verrückt machen - ich bin mir sicher dein Bike kommt zu 99% nächste Woche! Viel Spaß damit!



Ok, danke. Der Thread hatte mich etwas verunsichert.
Ich warte dann lieber erst mal ab.

@Niklas: Rennrad


----------



## Sylver46 (14. Februar 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was genau du bestellt hast?
> Modell. Farbe. Größe
> 
> Gruß
> Niklas


Tippe auf Rahmengröße S


----------



## Urbancylcer (14. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Tippe auf Rahmengröße S




Muss man das jetzt verstehen?

Ich hab dieses in M bestellt(deep black ano - grey).https://www.canyon.com/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3581#tab-reiter1


----------



## vosmic (14. Februar 2015)

Comedy


----------



## sp8 (14. Februar 2015)

tippe auch stark dass es Probleme bei der Qualität von Rahmen und/oder Shapeshifter gibt. dass es anbau-komponenten sind glaube ich nicht weil meiner erinnerung nach räder nach hinten geschoben wurden obwohl andere Bikes mit den gleichen Teilen weiter termingerecht kamen. kann auch ein saudämliches System bei Canyon sein, anscheinend werden ja Bestellungen auf konkrete Räder festgemacht oder ein ähnlicher Schmarren, weswegen man dann bei Abbestellungen anderer nicht nachrückt sondern sich für ein Bike der Liefertermin auf der Homepage sprungartig verschiebt. genauso sind manche Bikes in Größe S verfügbar was aber wohl wenig gekauft wird, während größere Modelle (wenn es denn nicht am Rahmen liegen sollte) ewige Wartezeiten haben... Luft nach oben imho!

mir aber jetzt erstmal wurst, meins ist seit ner guten Woche da und läuft spitze! 

ahjo und Wartezeit ist sicher scheiße, aber vermutlich besser als an Tag 1 wieder zurückschicken oder aufm Trail zerlegen und dann ewiges geschiss haben! wird schon alles gut werden, ich find das bike jedenfalls spitze und das Warten wird sich lohnen!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (15. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht verrückt machen - ich bin mir sicher dein Bike kommt zu 99% nächste Woche! Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Hoffen und beten. Die schrauben derzeit im Akkord bei Canyon. Denke die Referenz liegt bei derzeit 15 Bikes pro MA am Tag. Jedes mehr bringt dem MA 10€ Akkordzuschlag


----------



## Urbancylcer (15. Februar 2015)

Wow, 15 Bikes pro Mitarbeiter klingt schon hart. Natürlich könnte Canyon auch mehr Leute einstellen, aber wahrscheinlich
geht der Profit runter bzw rechnet es sich nicht.
Ich warte mal ab. Wenn es klappt, freue ich mich und wenn nicht, habe ich schon ein Modell der Konkurrenz im Visier, was auf jeden Fall schneller geht.


----------



## Ghost---rider (15. Februar 2015)

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum dann immer der Auslieferungstermin im 2 Wochentakt verschoben wird ? Vielleicht um mit dem Geld das ja 2 Wochen vor dem Liefertermin überwiesen werden soll , arbeiten zu können ?
Das sich so etwas mal verschieben kann ist klar, auch kein Problem, aber 3 mal ??? und anscheinen bei allen Strive CF Bestellern !!!
Bei jeder Verschiebung wird dann um Verständniß gebeten und dabei wird mir nicht konkret gesagt was die Ursache ist, nur das auch der nächste Versandtermin auch Unverbindlich ist. Kann man es sich leisten so mit der Kundschaft um zu gehen ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Aber warum sagen sie einem nicht was der Grund dafür ist ? Ich denke langsam auch das sie echte Qualitätsprobleme mit dem Carbonrahmen haben.
Was mich noch interessieren würde wäre, wie oft Eure Liefertermine verschoben wurden.


----------



## Sylver46 (15. Februar 2015)

Bei mir schon 5 mal...


----------



## El_Guaje (15. Februar 2015)

Ahora tomo de nuevo en El Trabajo from Ahora la semana 8 a 9 weeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urbancylcer (15. Februar 2015)

Haste vergessen wie man Deutsch redet, Amigo?


----------



## El_Guaje (15. Februar 2015)

[Quote = "post Urbancylcer: 12702425, Miembro: 216881"]? Olvidemos Haste Hablar ingles Como, amigo: D [/ quote]
sorry ich spreche kein Deutsch . Er ist der Übersetzer


----------



## Urbancylcer (15. Februar 2015)

Hehehe, no problem.


----------



## Velo-X (15. Februar 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> ....
> Das sich so etwas mal verschieben kann ist klar, auch kein Problem, aber 3 mal ??? und anscheinen bei allen Strive CF Bestellern !!!
> ....


Anscheinend nicht bei allen Bestellern - schließlich haben einige ihr CF ja bereits erhalten.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Antunnacos (15. Februar 2015)

Ich habe ein CF 8.0 (stealth) im November bestellt, voraussichtliches Lieferdatum 2. Kw. Verschiebung auf die 5. Kw, dann Lieferung bzw. bei mir Abholung möglich in der 4. Kw. Also alles gut, darüber kann ich mitten im Winter nicht wirklich meckern.
Abholung kann ich empfehlen. Bike ist kpl. aufgebaut, gemeinsam mit dem wirklich kompetenten Canyon Mitarbeiter (bei mir war es Boris) werden alle Einstellungen gemacht. Dann noch eine Probefahrt, funktioniert alles wie erwartet?! Einen Karton mit Kleinteilen hatte ich vergessen, der kam ungefragt, aber erfreulicher Weise 3 Tage später per Post. In der Summe: Richtig gut, da kompetent, zuverlässig, freundlich. Ich bin sicher, dass ich bei weitem nicht der Einzige mit so einer Erfahrung bin.


----------



## Urbancylcer (15. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch Abholung aus dem genannten Grund angegeben, da ich eh nicht weit von Koblenz wohne.
Ich finds auch besser vor Ort eine Probefahrt noch machen zu können.


----------



## OnoSendai (15. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Bei mir schon 5 mal...


4x bisher.

Bestellt am Releasetag, ca. 2 Std. nach Release....


----------



## iquilibrium (15. Februar 2015)

Tag 4 der Endurowoche auf La Palma! das Fazit, die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist geboren. überragend das Bike. geniales Fahrwerk.


----------



## excem (15. Februar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Tag 4 der Endurowoche auf La Palma! das Fazit, die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist geboren. überragend das Bike. geniales Fahrwerk.


Bachbett ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (16. Februar 2015)

Ja, das kurze Steilstück.


----------



## excem (16. Februar 2015)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen.	Shuttelt ihr die ganze Woche, oder bewegt du das Strive auch ordentlich bergauf ?


----------



## Guru (16. Februar 2015)

Pinkbike feiert das CF ab.


----------



## iquilibrium (16. Februar 2015)

excem schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön anzusehen.	Shuttelt ihr die ganze Woche, oder bewegt du das Strive auch ordentlich bergauf ?


zwischen 200hm und 1000hm alles dabei. die nächsten tage geht es auch 2-3 mal ohne Shuttle hoch.
Leider hat die Hintere Felge schon ne gute delle bekommen :-((
bis jetzt 15000 Tiefenmeter will nix mehr anderes fahren und ich bin zuvor 601 gefahren ;-)


----------



## excem (16. Februar 2015)

Gut zu wissen. Ich bin im November eine Woche das 601 auf la Palme gefahren und war schon begeistert... Jetzt hat sich meine bessere Hälfte aber das Strive geholt und ich bin am grübeln


----------



## Ghost---rider (16. Februar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> zwischen 200hm und 1000hm alles dabei. die nächsten tage geht es auch 2-3 mal ohne Shuttle hoch.
> Leider hat die Hintere Felge schon ne gute delle bekommen :-((
> bis jetzt 15000 Tiefenmeter will nix mehr anderes fahren und ich bin zuvor 601 gefahren ;-)


Das ist mal eine Aussage, da bin ich platt, besser als das MK2 ?? Hammer !! und ich warte und warte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (16. Februar 2015)

Da bin ich auch platt. Ich bin die letzten Jahre nur Liteville gefahren und war super zufrieden. Jetzt wollte ich mal was neues ausprobieren. 
Ich hoffe, ich kann mein Strive endlich auch bald mal fahren. Mein Dämpfer war nämlich schon bei Lieferung kaputt.


----------



## Staanemer (16. Februar 2015)

So, sch€iss drauf, CF in M und M Race bestellt, WME Händler zur Probefahrt beauftragt. Bleibt noch das Capra.


----------



## G.Heim (16. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> WME Händler zur Probefahrt beauftragt.


Schau dir bei der Probefahrt bitte mal die Reifenfreiheit und die Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe an.
Scheint Beim WME wie beim Strive auch bescheiden zu sein.


----------



## Velo-X (16. Februar 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Schau dir bei der Probefahrt bitte mal die Reifenfreiheit und die Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe an.
> Scheint Beim WME wie beim Strive auch bescheiden zu sein.


Reifenfreiheit beim Strive bescheiden?
Was fährst Du denn für ein Bike?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Februar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Leider hat die Hintere Felge schon ne gute delle bekommen :-((



Is bei den Mavic leider "normal", ich fahr vorne 1,6bar, hinten 2,4bar, 65kg und hab an meinen Crossmax SX auch schon einige drinnen. Zum glück aber noch alles dicht. Die Felge hat wohl n sehr weiches Material, kanns mir anders nicht erklären, denn ich hab meine Dellen alle an Wurzeln reingefahren, war sicher nie kein Stein.


----------



## olligpunkt (16. Februar 2015)

Ich bin raus. Diese ständigen Terminverschiebungen nerven einfach. Hab mich wieder neu ins Capra verliebt 
Vlt. freut sich ja ein Nachrutscher das es schneller geht, CF8.0 in schwarz Größe L.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Februar 2015)

...und in 4 Wochen wieder hier weil YT eh nit liefert


----------



## Staanemer (16. Februar 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Schau dir bei der Probefahrt bitte mal die Reifenfreiheit und die Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe an.
> Scheint Beim WME wie beim Strive auch bescheiden zu sein.



Ich versuche es. Scheint aber gar nicht so einfach zu sein, so ein WME überhaupt mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Ausser Testberichte zur Neuerscheinung des Bikes finde ich absolut gar nix, Hartje antwortet nicht (Karneval?). Ausserdem is Hartje ja nicht gerade eine Referenz für Enduros oder High-End MTB´s. Seltsam, da rührt man die Werbetrommel, baut eine eigene Website, schreit "We make Enduro" und dann scheint das Ding keine Sau zu fahren, kein Sponsoring, nix...oder ich übersehe alle privaten Erfahrungsberichte.



olligpunkt schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Diese ständigen Terminverschiebungen nerven einfach. Hab mich wieder neu ins Capra verliebt
> Vlt. freut sich ja ein Nachrutscher das es schneller geht, CF8.0 in schwarz Größe L.



Ich weiss, es klingt blöd, aber wenn das Capra, oder vielmehr der Rahmen, für das Geld 300 g leichter wäre, wäre es ein Traum. Aber schwerer und weniger bergauf-Performance...hm....


----------



## OnoSendai (16. Februar 2015)

Liefern die auch nicht?


----------



## iquilibrium (17. Februar 2015)

So ein letztes Bild zum ärgern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonny-m (17. Februar 2015)

Heute erste Tour ohne Schnee. Geniales Bike, SS funktioniert tadellos. Nur zu empfehlen


----------



## mohlo (17. Februar 2015)

bonny-m schrieb:


> Heute erste Tour ohne Schnee. Geniales Bike, SS funktioniert tadellos. Nur zu empfehlen


Ein AL und ein CF - Seite an Seite!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Februar 2015)

Die Zwei sind einfach unzertrennlich


----------



## OnoSendai (17. Februar 2015)

Heute erneute verschiebe bekommen von kW 8 auf 14

Und ich bekomme nochmal eine China Oakley...... Fuck Canyon.


----------



## Freefly85 (17. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Heute erneute verschiebe bekommen von kW 8 auf 14



Welche Version hast du bestellt? Bei mir (9.0 Team, L race) wurde bereits von KW 8 auf 9 geschoben (letzte Woche). Langsam wird das echt zur Geduldsprobe. KW 14 ist ja schon April!


----------



## Staanemer (17. Februar 2015)

Völlig bekloppt diese Nummer. Da werden Räder angekündigt, keiner kann sie vor der Neuankündigung des Nachfolgers liefern.


G.Heim schrieb:


> Schau dir bei der Probefahrt bitte mal die Reifenfreiheit und die Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe an.
> Scheint Beim WME wie beim Strive auch bescheiden zu sein.



WME Probefahrt geht nicht. Startbeginn der Produktion der Rahmen ist unklar.


----------



## marte8888 (17. Februar 2015)

So nun wurde mein Liefertermin auch zum 2. mal verschoben. von KW 12 auf 14. Grund ist ein Lieferengpass bei den Rahmen.

Die optischen Mängel von denen man schon gehört hat wären mir ja völlig egal. Meint Ihr die würden mir ein Rahmen aufbauen der normal wegen der Optik zurückgehen würde?


----------



## OnoSendai (17. Februar 2015)

marte8888 schrieb:


> So nun wurde mein Liefertermin auch zum 2. mal verschoben. von KW 12 auf 14. Grund ist ein Lieferengpass bei den Rahmen.
> 
> Die optischen Mängel von denen man schon gehört hat wären mir ja völlig egal. Meint Ihr die würden mir ein Rahmen aufbauen der normal wegen der Optik zurückgehen würde?



Nein.


Auch um bestellen in schwarz war nicht möglich. Liefertermin bei schwarz wäre kW 22 hat man mir gesagt.

Habe ein race 9 in blau Größe s


----------



## Ascim (17. Februar 2015)

Autsch, jetzt seid ihr schon bei meinem Liefertermin angelangt, den ich schon immer habe. Kw14 race 8 schwarz. Was das dann für mich bedeutet...  :-/ zum Glück habe ich mir noch nen DH Bike bestellt welches in zwei Wochen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (17. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Völlig bekloppt diese Nummer. Da werden Räder angekündigt, keiner kann sie vor der Neuankündigung des Nachfolgers liefern.
> 
> 
> WME Probefahrt geht nicht. Startbeginn der Produktion der Rahmen ist unklar.


Was ist ein WME?


----------



## Staanemer (17. Februar 2015)

http://wemakeenduro.de


----------



## Urbancylcer (17. Februar 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Diese ständigen Terminverschiebungen nerven einfach.



Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mein Radkauf stornieren. Sollte mein Rad was AB LAGER doch nicht diese Woche fertig sein, wie geplant, sondern um mehrere Wochen verschoben werden, wie ich das inzwischen öfters beim gleichen Modell gelesen habe, hake ich es ab. Gibt genug andere Händler.


----------



## hanz-hanz (17. Februar 2015)

WME...
und das soll toll sein?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Staanemer (17. Februar 2015)

Super Begründung.


----------



## mohlo (17. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> http://wemakeenduro.de


Ach, das Enduro von Conway. Das hatte ich auch mal auf dem Schirm. Bin mal auf die ersten Tests gespannt. Was mir allerdings garnicht gefällt, ist der ungeschützte Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Heute erneute verschiebe bekommen von kW 8 auf 14
> 
> Und ich bekomme nochmal eine China Oakley...... Fuck Canyon.




Andere Mütter....


----------



## Staanemer (17. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ach, das Enduro von Conway. Das hatte ich auch mal auf dem Schirm. Bin mal auf die ersten Tests gespannt. Was mir allerdings garnicht gefällt, ist der ungeschützte Dämpfer.



Erstmal müssen die das Ding überhaupt produzieren. Dann kann man es bestellen / probe fahren und anschließend beurteilen. Hinter dem Dämpfer sitzt ein Fender.

Die basteln seit 2013 dran rum, die Website und die Testberichte lesen sich so, als wäre das alles schon verfügbar. Da die noch nicht mal mit der Produktion angefangen haben, wird es mit dem Bock dieses Jahr nix mehr.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Andere Mütter....



Wie heissen denn die Töchter?


----------



## OnoSendai (17. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Andere Mütter....


Ach....ich würde ja nix sagen wenn ich noch nicht bezahlt hätte ...


----------



## Ghost---rider (17. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Heute erneute verschiebe bekommen von kW 8 auf 14
> 
> Und ich bekomme nochmal eine China Oakley...... Fuck Canyon.


Bei mir die gleiche Scheiße


----------



## gunznoc (17. Februar 2015)

Ist denn das ein Hindernis? Würde die Kohle umgehend zurückfordern.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Andere Mütter....



So sieht's aus. Habe da auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht, nachdem ich das CF storniert habe. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Projekt_Genius (17. Februar 2015)

Ein Genuss die Verschiebungen zu lesen!  Den Endkunden als Kreditgeber zu nehmen ist schon eine gute Strategie !!


----------



## waxtomwax (17. Februar 2015)

Was regt ihr euch auf? Ich habe meins jetzt seit ein paar Wochen - aber kann nicht fahren. Der Dämpfer war out of the box kaputt. Jetzt warte ich auf Ersatz. Voraussichtliche Lieferung: KW9.  
Ernsthaft, ich kann euch alle gut verstehen.


----------



## Sylver46 (17. Februar 2015)

Hmm...bei mir bleibt es bisher bei KW9 habe natürlich die Hoffnung dass es nun endlich ein Ende mit dieser Scheiße hat. KW14 wäre mir dann wirklich zu spät. Wolltest Eigl schon 2014 storniert gehabt haben, habe aber bis jetzt durchgehalten. Wann werden die 2016 Modelle vorgestellt


----------



## Freefly85 (18. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Hmm...bei mir bleibt es bisher bei KW9 habe natürlich die Hoffnung dass es nun endlich ein Ende mit dieser Scheiße hat. KW14 wäre mir dann wirklich zu spät. Wolltest Eigl schon 2014 storniert gehabt haben, habe aber bis jetzt durchgehalten. Wann werden die 2016 Modelle vorgestellt



Das hoffe ich für mich auch. KW 9 ist bei mir auch (noch) die letzte Information von der "Lieferengpass-Firma". Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei. Es sieht fast so aus, als wären im Moment nur die blauen CF Frames betroffen. Kann das sein? Über eine Stornierung habe ich auch schon oft nachgedacht, aber jetzt ist es zu spät, weil alle anderen Versand-Bikes sowieso erst im Herbst ready wären. Und beim aktuellen EUR/CHF bekomme ich sogar weniger Geld zurück als ich bezahlt habe...


----------



## US1982 (18. Februar 2015)

Auch die anderen Farben sind betroffen, hab eines in "Team" -Farbe bestellt und das wurde auch verschoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krabo (18. Februar 2015)

hallo leute,
nachdem ich diesen thread schon seit monaten beobachte habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen beizutreten. 
habe mein Strive CF Race 9.0 im september bestellt, liefertermin kw 8. dann im dezember kam die verschiebung auf kw 9, was mich jetzt nicht so gestört hat. dann habe ich die ganzen verschiebungen hier mitbekommen wurde schon nervös.
jedoch bekam ich gestern die versandbestätigung von canyon u. das bike sollte morgen wie ursprünglich da sein.
habe das bike damals gleich nach der bestellung bezahlt, könnt der eingehaltene termin vielleicht damit zusammenhängen? was denkt ihr? greetz


----------



## G.Heim (18. Februar 2015)

bei mir neuerliche Verschiebung:
Race L 8.0 blau von KW14 nach KW 15
Race S 8.0 blau von KW 8 nach KW  16

Gleiche Bikes, nur unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen. Die neuerliche Verschiebung von Bike L ist akzeptiert. 
Die Verschiebung von Bike S mit Auslieferungstermin diese Woche, wird nun ganz nach hinten zu KW 16 geschoben, noch weiter als das sehr viel später bestellte Bike L.

Das verstehe wer will.
Ich habe mal mein Geld zurückgefordert


----------



## OnoSendai (18. Februar 2015)

krabo schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> nachdem ich diesen thread schon seit monaten beobachte habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen beizutreten.
> habe mein Strive CF Race 9.0 im september bestellt, lieferterim kw 8. dann im dezember kam die verschiebung auf kw 9, was mich jetzt nicht so gestört hat. dann habe ich die ganzen verschiebungen hier mitbekommen wurde schon nervös.
> jedoch bekam ich gestern die versandbestätigung von canyon u. das bike sollte morgen wie ursprünglich da sein.
> habe das bike damals gleich nach der bestellung bezahlt, könnt der eingehaltene termin vielleicht damit zusammenhängen? was denkt ihr? greetz


Was genau für ein Modell und Farbe?


----------



## krabo (18. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Was genau für ein Modell und Farbe?


strive cf 9.0 race, team farbe, gr. L


----------



## OnoSendai (18. Februar 2015)

krabo schrieb:


> strive cf 9.0 race, team farbe, gr. L


Nichts gegen dich oder so aber mir geht das echt am Sack das spätbesteller ihre Räder vor den frühbestellern bekommen.

Ich hab am 12.06.14, 2 std nach release bestellt... Was geht ab.... ???


----------



## krabo (18. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich oder so aber mir geht das echt am Sack das spätbesteller ihre Räder vor den frühbestellern bekommen.
> 
> Ich hab am 12.06.14, 2 std nach release bestellt... Was geht ab.... ???


deinen ärger kann ich nachvollziehen... wäre interessant zu wissen wie groß der anteil der verschiebungen im vergleich zu den bestellungen ist.
vielleicht ging's bei mir so reibungslos weil ich gleich bezahlt hatte? wäre aber eine unsaubere geschäftspraktik


----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich oder so aber mir geht das echt am Sack das spätbesteller ihre Räder vor den frühbestellern bekommen.
> 
> Ich hab am 12.06.14, 2 std nach release bestellt... Was geht ab.... ???


Das ist wirklich peinlich. Da wirbt Canyon extra damit, dass man ein neues Bike Monate vor der Eurobike vorstellt und bestellen kann und dann das! Ich würde noch bis Mitte März warten und wenn dann nichts kommt woanders bestellen.


*Zitat, Newsartikel vom 12.06.2014 *


> _Das Bike kann ab sofort auf der Canyon-Homepage vorbestellt werden. Aufgrund der 2015er Ausstattung wird es allerdings erst *gegen Ende August ausgeliefert.*_


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Februar 2015)

krabo schrieb:


> deinen ärger kann ich nachvollziehen... wäre interessant zu wissen wie groß der anteil der verschiebungen im vergleich zu den bestellungen ist.
> vielleicht ging's bei mir so reibungslos weil ich gleich bezahlt hatte? wäre aber eine unsaubere geschäftspraktik


Die Frage is halt auch ob ihr identische Bikes bestellt habt.
Also gleiche Größe/Farbe/Race/Regular. Ansonsten is diese Diskussion müßig.

Man munkelt aber auch das eine frühe Serie der CF Rahmen Risse im Tretlagerbereich aufwies. Kommt daher evtl dieser Lieferengpass und die daraus resultierenden Verschiebungen?


----------



## OnoSendai (18. Februar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Die Frage is halt auch ob ihr identische Bikes bestellt habt.
> Also gleiche Größe/Farbe/Race/Regular. Ansonsten is diese Diskussion müßig.
> 
> Man munkelt aber auch das eine frühe Serie der CF Rahmen Risse im Tretlagerbereich aufwies. Kommt daher evtl dieser Lieferengpass und die daraus resultierenden Verschiebungen?


Klar. Das steht mittlerweile sogar in den Mails.

Ganz klare fehlcharge hatten die.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Klar. Das steht mittlerweile sogar in den Mails.


Interessant. Kann mal jemand den originalen Mailtext zitieren?


----------



## tschibber (18. Februar 2015)

hallo zusammen
ich habe ein Strive cf 9.0 race L in den Farben des factory enduro team bestellt. Liefertermin war KW 17. Das Bike ging heute in den Versand...
eigentlich super, doch inzwischen hab ich was anderes bestellt (da ich von KW 17 ausgegangen bin) und hatte die Lieferung noch nicht storniert...
also lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
ab übermorgen/morgen ist ein neues Strive cf 9.0 race in Grösse L in Weil am Rhein zum verkaufen....
Preis 4333.85 Euro

falls sich bis heute um 16.00 Uhr niemand findet geht es direkt zurück zu Canyon und findet von da aus einen neuen, glücklichen Besitzer


----------



## wiza (18. Februar 2015)

tschibber schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> ich habe ein Strive cf 9.0 race L in den Farben des factory enduro team bestellt. Liefertermin war KW 17. Das Bike ging heute in den Versand...
> eigentlich super, doch inzwischen hab ich was anderes bestellt (da ich von KW 17 ausgegangen bin) und hatte die Lieferung noch nicht storniert...
> also lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
> ...



Hallo!

Hab jetzt eine halbe Stunde überlegt aber Fakt ist einfach dass ich das 8 er Race bestellt habe weil das preislich mein absolutes Limit ist. Falls sich (was mich wundern würde) niemand findet wär ich dir ausgesprochen dankbar wenn du mir vor dem Zurücksenden deine Daten geben könntest. Würde dann versuchen mal ordentlich Druck zu machen damit Canyon mir dann deinen Rahmen mit meinen Komponenten schicken würde.

Keine Ahnung ob ich Erfolg hätte aber verfolge den ganzen Quatsch schon lange, hab schon ein paar mal versucht spontan früher verfügbare Räder zu erwischen (auch in einer anderen Farbe,...) was mir dann auch gelungen ist, aber das ist jetzt auch wieder nach hinten verlegt worden.

Und daneben gibt's Leute wie dich (Kritik richtet sich an Canyon, nicht an dich!!!) die ihr Rad 8 Wochen früher bekommen als geplant...

Hab es einfach satt immer wieder vertröstet zu werden. Möchte einfach für das Geld (das ich schon überwiesen hab) das bestellte Zeug zum zumindest einigermaßen vereinbarten Termin haben. Wenn die Rahmen nicht passen ist das natürlich blöd, aber andere vorzureihen und jede Kritik mit irgendwelchen Standardmails (falls überhaupt) zu beantworten glättet auch keine Wogen!

Also, langer Schreibe kurzer Sinn:

Nehms nicht, weil das Modell für mich einfach zu teuer ist,
Würd aber versuchen bei Canyon deinen Rahmen zu ergattern.


----------



## mohlo (18. Februar 2015)

wiza schrieb:


> Würde dann versuchen mal ordentlich Druck zu machen damit Canyon mir dann deinen Rahmen mit meinen Komponenten schicken würde.


Das kannst Du vergessen. Das Rad geht - so wie es ist - innerhalb von Sekunden wieder an einen anderen Käufer, sobald es wieder bei Canyon im System gebucht ist. Viel wichtiger wäre, die Rechnung auf den neuen Käufer umschreiben zu lassen. Laut ABG gilt die freiwillige Garantie nämlich* nur für den Ersterwerber* des Produktes.


----------



## El_Guaje (18. Februar 2015)

Sind alle KW9 euch: Sie verzögert worden war ? (Are All KW9 unto you that you had been delayed ?)


----------



## grobi59 (18. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Interessant. Kann mal jemand den originalen Mailtext zitieren?



Sehr geehrter Herr,


vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung VA........ um ein Strive CF 8.0 RACE.


Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen ist, so dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin voraussichtlich auf die 14. Kalenderwoche 2015 verschieben wird. Wir entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich in aller Form für die entstehende längere Wartezeit.

Bestellt am 05.09.14, Grösse M (bei 185/90) in factory Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (18. Februar 2015)

Wie ist so ein Geschäftsgebaren eigentlich rechtlich eijzuordnen?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (18. Februar 2015)

"voraussichtlich" und "unverbindlich", noch Fragen ?


----------



## OnoSendai (18. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem muss ja mal irgendwann "nach angemessener Frist" geliefert werden. Vor allem wenn Schon Überwiesen Wurde.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn die gelieferte Charge Rahmen halt defekt is kannste halt nix machen außer warten oder abbestellen. Immer noch besser wie wenn se euch auf ner Abfahrt unterm A... Kollabieren.
Ich versteh euren Ärger allerdings auch. 
Drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2015)

Wurde das offiziell verlautbart, dass da eine Charge defekt war ?


----------



## OnoSendai (19. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wurde das offiziell verlautbart, dass da eine Charge defekt war ?


Jetzt ja. Indirekt sozusagen.


----------



## US1982 (19. Februar 2015)

So nach der Verschiebung auf KW 9 wird nun mein 9.0 Race Gr.L versandtfertig gemacht


----------



## Freefly85 (19. Februar 2015)

US1982 schrieb:


> So nach der Verschiebung auf KW 9 wird nun mein 9.0 Race Gr.L versandtfertig gemacht



Mein Termin ist nach x Verschiebungen auch auf KW 9. Auch ein CF in Team Farben mit Gr. L ... Ich möchte diese E-Mail auch bekommen... Bitte, bitte, bitte


----------



## mZe92 (20. Februar 2015)

Hab Anfang Januar ein CF 9.0 Team bestellt... bin mal gespannt ob die die angegebene KW (KW20 Mai 11.-16.) einhalten können oder ob es genau so ein Ärger gibt wie bei euch. Unter anderem auch der Grund warum ich Bar Zahlung als Zahlmittel gewählt  habe und das Rad dort auch selbst abhole.


----------



## Ghost---rider (20. Februar 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Hab Anfang Januar ein CF 9.0 Team bestellt... bin mal gespannt ob die die angegebene KW (KW20 Mai 11.-16.) einhalten können oder ob es genau so ein Ärger gibt wie bei euch. Unter anderem auch der Grund warum ich Bar Zahlung als Zahlmittel gewählt  habe und das Rad dort auch selbst abhole.


Das wünsch ich Dir nicht. Wenn dann in Zukunft die Rahmen ordentlich in Koblenz ankommen, werden die ihre Termine wohl einhalten können, hoffe ich doch schwer.
Bei mir ist das große Problem dass ich mit dem Rad ein Endurofahrtechnik-Camp machen wollte und jetzt aber mit meinem momentan 120mm Fully dort antreten muß.
Ich versuche dort zwar ein Liteville-Leihbike zu bekommen, jedoch wäre es was anderes dieses auf dem Neuen zukünftigen Bike zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (20. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute!
Ich möchte gerne die montierte Canyon Sattelklemme gegen z.B. folgende tauschen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/tune/Schraubwuerger-Sattelklemme-p28486/orange-31-8-mm-o330018/
Laut Strive Spezifkation müsste ich eine 30.0er Sattelklemme installieren?
In dieser Größe finde ich keine 

Danke & Gruß,
Slayerlover


----------



## grobi59 (20. Februar 2015)

Du brauchst 34,9.


----------



## SlayerLover (20. Februar 2015)

Die Tubless Ventile lagen bei meinem CF 8.0 dabei !


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Februar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich möchte gerne die montierte Canyon Sattelklemme gegen z.B. folgende tauschen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/tune/Schraubwuerger-Sattelklemme-p28486/orange-31-8-mm-o330018/
> Laut Strive Spezifkation müsste ich eine 30.0er Sattelklemme installieren?
> ...



Wenn die Sattelstütze 30,9mm hat, wie solln da ne 30.0er sattelklemme dran?


----------



## sunchild (20. Februar 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich möchte gerne die montierte Canyon Sattelklemme gegen z.B. folgende tauschen:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/tune/Schraubwuerger-Sattelklemme-p28486/orange-31-8-mm-o330018/


Falls es die tune werden soll, lese vorher mal die Bewertungen. Das Gewinde macht es wohl zum Teil nicht lange mit, wenn man sie öfter auf und zu schraubt.


----------



## Ascim (21. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das geht ohne Probleme.


Hi. Habe bisher noch keine Kette gekürzt. Möchte bei mir das 34 gegen ein 28 KB tauschen (Race 8). Muss man da nicht die Nieten links und rechts vom zu entnehmenden Bereich rausdrücken und die beiden äusseren Teile wieder erneut zusammen nieten? Oder hast du dann zum zusammen fügen ein Kettenschloss verwendet? Ist nieten so aufwendig oder gibt es noch andere Vor- Nachteile? Muss man eine neue Niete verwenden? Ist in der KMC Kette ein Schloss bereits eingebaut oder war beim Zubehör eines dabei? Danke und sorry wegen der vielen Frage, vielleicht ist einem von euch ja langweilig :-O und er mag antworten. Grüsse


----------



## lpob (21. Februar 2015)

Bin mittlerweile auch vertröstet wurden (Strive CF race 8.0 factory enduro team von ursprünglich 11 aufmittlerweile 14 schreibe denen mal ne mail um hoffentlich goodies rauszuholen)
Aber was mich mehr interesiert ist eine Liste des Zubehörs, da man hier ja bereits von verschiedenen Zubehörvollständigkeiten gehört hat, wäre es super vllt. mal ne liste zu machen was alles (maximal) dabei sein söllte. Weil hab Angst, dass wenn es irgendwann mal kommt und was fehlt ich das nicht checke, weil es mein allerersten MTB der Klasse ist - und würde sicher auch anderen helfen.


//geändert nach Hinweis von Staanemer


----------



## Staanemer (21. Februar 2015)

lpob schrieb:


> Bin mittlerweile auch vertröstet wurden (Strive CF race 8.0 black von ursprünglich 11 aufmittlerweile 14 - dabei steht auf der hompage das wenn man jetzt bestellt es in kw10 kommt... -> schreibe denen mal ne mail um wenigstens goodies rauszuholen)
> Aber was mich mehr interesiert ist eine Liste des Zubehörs, da man hier ja bereits von verschiedenen Zubehörvollständigkeiten gehört hat, wäre es super vllt. mal ne liste zu machen was alles (maximal) dabei sein söllte. Weil hab Angst, dass wenn es irgendwann mal kommt und was fehlt ich das nicht checke, weil es mein allerersten MTB der Klasse ist - und würde sicher auch anderen helfen.



Es gibt kein CF 8.0 Race in schwarz. Also solltest Du erstmal gucken, was Du bestellt hast. Die Lieferzeit hängt auch von der Größe ab.

Das Regular M und L in schwarz ist laut Website KW 11, das Race in Team KW 18 in M, S oder L KW 22.


----------



## lpob (21. Februar 2015)

@Staanemer sry hast recht hatte auf der website mich verklickt. kw 10 war das 8.0 regulär glaube ich  und mit black meinte ich factory enduro team, was ja zum großteil mMn ein Schwarzton ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (21. Februar 2015)

lpob schrieb:


> @Staanemer sry hast recht hatte auf der website mich verklickt. kw 10 war das 8.0 regulär glaube ich  und mit black meinte ich factory enduro team, was ja zum großteil mMn ein Schwarzton ist



Prima, das war die ganze Zeit auf 17, kürzlich auf 18. Da biste mit 14 doch gut dabei.


----------



## lpob (21. Februar 2015)

naja habe ja auch am 8.September bestellt^^


----------



## Sylver46 (21. Februar 2015)

Satteltasche, 2xmultitool, ass saver, mud  guard, 2x Oakley brille, jersey, standluftpumpe glaube das wars... Fraglich ist ob man auch alles wirklich bekommt ...


----------



## michikx450f (22. Februar 2015)

Auf was verzichtet Ihr so in der Fastenzeit???? 


Also ich auf die Lieferung meines 9,0 Strives 

Meines kommt auch erst KW14
Mal sehen ob dann das wenigstens eingehalten wird:-/


----------



## OnoSendai (22. Februar 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Auf was verzichtet Ihr so in der Fastenzeit????
> 
> 
> Also ich auf die Lieferung meines 9,0 Strives
> ...


Glaube nicht daran. Es bekommen schon verdächtig viele in kW 14


----------



## michikx450f (22. Februar 2015)

ja das ist schon sehr verdächtig! Aber es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Stornieren oder warten:/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wayne88 (22. Februar 2015)

das warten zahlt sich aus! macht richtig Spaß das Teil


----------



## MitschundCo (23. Februar 2015)

Grüße an die Gemeinde,

nachdem ich ebenfalls sehnsüchtig auf meinen neuen Gaul warte kam heute endlich die Entwarnung via Mail:

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHLWW.

Jetzt kann der Urlaub kommen zum Testen 

Grüße
Mitsch


----------



## OnoSendai (23. Februar 2015)

Paket oder sperrgut? Nicht dass das nur die Brille ist.


----------



## MitschundCo (23. Februar 2015)

Sperrgut inkl. der Goodies 

Wenn ich Glück habe, kommt alles Ende dieser Woche. Dann wird es am Freitag gleich mal angetestet...


----------



## MitschundCo (23. Februar 2015)

Mein altes Strive wurde letzte Woche abgeholt, somit hat der Handover fast reibungslos funktioniert ...


----------



## El_Guaje (23. Februar 2015)

[Quote = "post MitschundCo: 12724813, Miembros: 334 410"] Saludos a la comunidad,

Despues De Que Yo también esperando ansiosamente mi nuevo caballo Llegó por hoy aleta consiguio Visto bueno el through Correo electrónico un

La última Etapa se Inicia: Hacemos de su pedido listo párr su ENVIO Y Se Pasa instrumentos reales
Dentro de las 48 horas en nuestro de la Proxima socio logístico DHLWW.

Ahora las vacances párr venir Para Las Pruebas: cool:

Saludos
Mitsch [/ quote]


Ich auch


----------



## OnoSendai (23. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Mein altes Strive wurde letzte Woche abgeholt, somit hat der Handover fast reibungslos funktioniert ...


Glückwünsch. Wann hast bestellt? Modell und Größe?


----------



## El_Guaje (23. Februar 2015)

25 juni 2014. Strive CF 9.0 TEAM  M


----------



## F1o (23. Februar 2015)

Strive CF 9.0 Race L ist ebenfalls unterwegs zu mir


----------



## MitschundCo (23. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Glückwünsch. Wann hast bestellt? Modell und Größe?


November 2014 bestellt, da war kurzzeitig KW1 ausgewiesen. Ein 9.0 Team in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (23. Februar 2015)

Blau irgendwer?


----------



## MitschundCo (23. Februar 2015)

Das Team gibts nur in der Factory Farbe. Obwohl ich das Blaue unheimlich schick finde. Da leuchten meine Äugeln immer


----------



## sp8 (23. Februar 2015)

lpob schrieb:


> @Staanemer sry hast recht hatte auf der website mich verklickt. kw 10 war das 8.0 regulär glaube ich  und mit black meinte ich factory enduro team, was ja zum großteil mMn ein Schwarzton ist



Die Streben und das Unterrohr haben innen ganz gut orange dabei, fällt auf den Canyon-Bildern von der Seite nicht so auf aber ist real recht präsent (siehe z.B. in meinem Album). War davon etwas überrascht, gefällt mir aber trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## OnoSendai (23. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Das Team gibts nur in der Factory Farbe. Obwohl ich das Blaue unheimlich schick finde. Da leuchten meine Äugeln immer


nein ich meinte ob irgendwer mal ein blaues CF bekommt?


----------



## MitschundCo (23. Februar 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> Die Streben und das Unterrohr haben innen ganz gut orange dabei, fällt auf den Canyon-Bildern von der Seite nicht so auf aber ist real recht präsent (siehe z.B. in meinem Album). War davon etwas überrascht, gefällt mir aber trotzdem sehr gut.


Da muss ich zustimmen, leider erkennt man auf der HP von Canyon kaum die orange Präsenz. Finde speziell die letzten beiden Jahre rein farblich super abgestimmt von den Koblenzern.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Februar 2015)

Im ital. Thread wird grad heftig diskutiert weil bei allen die Oberrohrlänge nicht ganz übereinstimmt.

Canyon hat mit ner Zeichnung geantwortet wie sie die Oberrohrlänge messen, vllt interessierts ja den ein oder anderen

Im Bild ein Race CF größe S


----------



## michikx450f (24. Februar 2015)

Interessant… Dann fällt ja eine "normale" Messung von Mitte Sitzrohr bis Steuerrohr etwas kürzer aus…wieviel ist das??
ca 10mm oder?


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Februar 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Interessant… Dann fällt ja eine "normale" Messung von Mitte Sitzrohr bis Steuerrohr etwas kürzer aus…wieviel ist das??
> ca 10mm oder?



2-3cm kürzer, je nach Rahmengröße


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Februar 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> Die Streben und das Unterrohr haben innen ganz gut orange dabei, fällt auf den Canyon-Bildern von der Seite nicht so auf aber ist real recht präsent (siehe z.B. in meinem Album). War davon etwas überrascht, gefällt mir aber trotzdem sehr gut.


Genau deshalb hab ich mir bevor ich bestellt hab auch langweilige youtube Videos angesehen. Unter anderem auch weil ich die Farben in natura sehen wollte. Das jetgrey find ich zum Beispiel auf der HP gar nit mal so geil nachdem ich Bilder und Videos in natura gesehen hab wurds direkt bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (24. Februar 2015)

Frage in die Runde:

würde gerne die schwarze Sattelrohrklemme gegen eine Blaue tauschen. Vorzugsweise diese - https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F07&id=5021

aber ist es überhaupt sinnvoll? Mit dieser kann ich ja nur nach Gefühl anziehen und nicht auf NM genau... Etwas gefährlich beim CF oder?


----------



## michikx450f (24. Februar 2015)

Ja also das ist schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Sollte halt nicht zu fest gespannt werden.Und die Stütze kannst eh nicht viel weiter versenken weil dann immer automatisch die Leitung unten raus geschoben wird. Aber die Canyon klemme die du vorziehen würdest ist eig eh ein nicht die stabilste. Da ist glaub ein Kunstoff Gelenk dran das schnell kaputt geht.
Habe schon mehrere Defekte Canyon Sattelklemmen gesehen. Besser abwarten bis die Vecnum wieder lieferbar ist


----------



## bartos0815 (24. Februar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Im ital. Thread wird grad heftig diskutiert weil bei allen die Oberrohrlänge nicht ganz übereinstimmt.
> 
> Canyon hat mit ner Zeichnung geantwortet wie sie die Oberrohrlänge messen, vllt interessierts ja den ein oder anderen
> 
> ...


----------



## sp8 (24. Februar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich mir bevor ich bestellt hab auch langweilige youtube Videos angesehen. Unter anderem auch weil ich die Farben in natura sehen wollte. Das jetgrey find ich zum Beispiel auf der HP gar nit mal so geil nachdem ich Bilder und Videos in natura gesehen hab wurds direkt bestellt



ich fand das jet grey auf der Homepage besser als in natura, habe deswegen das factory bestellt  Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden!


----------



## Sylver46 (24. Februar 2015)

Bike ist unterwegs


----------



## MitschundCo (24. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Bike ist unterwegs


Wann kam deine Bestätigung dass innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden der Versand raus geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (24. Februar 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Ja also das ist schon mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Sollte halt nicht zu fest gespannt werden.Und die Stütze kannst eh nicht viel weiter versenken weil dann immer automatisch die Leitung unten raus geschoben wird. Aber die Canyon klemme die du vorziehen würdest ist eig eh ein nicht die stabilste. Da ist glaub ein Kunstoff Gelenk dran das schnell kaputt geht.
> Habe schon mehrere Defekte Canyon Sattelklemmen gesehen. Besser abwarten bis die Vecnum wieder lieferbar ist


Würde es eh nur einmal einstellen u dann dabei belassen. Finde es einfach stimmiger, wenn da ne blaue Klemme von Koblenz drauf kommt. Rundet es irgendwie ab...


----------



## Sylver46 (24. Februar 2015)

Heute Morgen die 48std mail und zur Mittagszeit die Tracking-ID nur die Verzögerungsgeschenk Lieferung ist noch nicht unterwegs...


----------



## MitschundCo (24. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen die 48std mail und zur Mittagszeit die Tracking-ID nur die Verzögerungsgeschenk Lieferung ist noch nicht unterwegs...


Gestern Morgen kam meine, aber der Versand lässt noch auf sich warten 

Da gibt's einfach keine Logik


----------



## OnoSendai (24. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Gestern Morgen kam meine, aber der Versand lässt noch auf sich warten
> 
> Da gibt's einfach keine Logik


Sind ja auch noch keine 48 Std. ..


----------



## waxtomwax (24. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen die 48std mail und zur Mittagszeit die Tracking-ID nur die Verzögerungsgeschenk Lieferung ist noch nicht unterwegs...



Das wird auch Zeit bei dir. Drück' dir die Daumen, dass alles im Karton ist, dass alles funktioniert.


----------



## Staanemer (24. Februar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Im ital. Thread wird grad heftig diskutiert weil bei allen die Oberrohrlänge nicht ganz übereinstimmt.
> 
> Canyon hat mit ner Zeichnung geantwortet wie sie die Oberrohrlänge messen, vllt interessierts ja den ein oder anderen
> 
> Im Bild ein Race CF größe S




Danke! Das erklärt endlich, warum ich andere Werte komme, als die Website.


----------



## mohlo (25. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Danke! Das erklärt endlich, warum ich andere Werte komme, als die Website.



Siehe hierzu auch die Geo auf der Canyon-Homepage (Oberrohrlänge = B)


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Siehe hierzu auch die Geo auf der Canyon-Homepage (Oberrohrlänge = B)



So ganz stimmt da aber B nicht, da es von Canyon anders gemessen wird als aufm Bild. Wenn man es so misst wie aufm Bild, kommen ca. 2-3cm weniger raus.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. Februar 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Sind ja auch noch keine 48 Std. ..


Na eh. Jetzt heißt es halt nur nicht ungeduldig werden...


----------



## Staanemer (25. Februar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> So ganz stimmt da aber B nicht, da es von Canyon anders gemessen wird als aufm Bild. Wenn man es so misst wie aufm Bild, kommen ca. 2-3cm weniger raus.



Genau das meinte ich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sylver46 (25. Februar 2015)

So, heut ist was von Canyon angekommen... Nur leider noch kein Bike


----------



## OnoSendai (25. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> So, heut ist was von Canyon angekommen... Nur leider noch kein Bike


Hast das zeug rausgehandelt?


----------



## gunznoc (25. Februar 2015)

Aus den ganzen Teilen kannste ja bald ein zweites Bike bauen 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## Sylver46 (25. Februar 2015)

Ja, gehandelt hab ich eigl garnicht, war mir zu doof, bis auf den bikestand Gabs alles für lau


----------



## MitschundCo (26. Februar 2015)

Moin.

Bike wurde laut Support am 23.2. versendet. Komisch finde ich nur, dass noch keine Mail mit der Tracking Id gekommen ist...


----------



## Doopf (26. Februar 2015)

Mein 7.0er Strive AL hat sich soeben um 3 Wochen nach hinten geschoben. Auslieferung war für diese Woche geplant...


----------



## michikx450f (26. Februar 2015)

Doopf schrieb:


> Mein 7.0er Strive AL hat sich soeben um 3 Wochen nach hinten geschoben. Auslieferung war für diese Woche geplant...


Das man das erst immer im letzten Moment erfährt ist mir ein Rätsel. Hauptsache das Bike ist bezahlt


----------



## Doopf (26. Februar 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Das man das erst immer im letzten Moment erfährt ist mir ein Rätsel. Hauptsache das Bike ist bezahlt



habe am Dienstag nachgefragt, da war alles im Plan!! Der Kollege vom Support wollte mir das bezahlte Geld zurücküberweisen. Vorallem gleich mal drei Wochen. Schade...


----------



## SlayerLover (26. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> So, heut ist was von Canyon angekommen... Nur leider noch kein Bike



Welche CF Ausführung hattest Du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefly85 (26. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Moin.
> Bike wurde laut Support am 23.2. versendet. Komisch finde ich nur, dass noch keine Mail mit der Tracking Id gekommen ist...



Mein Strive CF 9.0 Team (L race) ist auch seit Montag Morgen auf dem Weg. Via Canyon-Chat erhielt ich die Tracking-Nummern für die Pakete. Das Zubehör-Paket ist bereits einen Tag darauf, also am Dienstag, angekommen. Beim Sperrgut-, resp. Bikepaket geht es etwas langsamer... Heute (Donnerstag Morgen) erst beim Ziel-Paketzentrum angekommen.



Sylver46 schrieb:


> Nur leider noch kein Bike



*Sylver46 *wo befindet sich Deine Kiste? Ich hoffe, es reicht bis am Samstag bis zum entgültigen Zielort  ...und noch viel wichtiger: ich hoffe, es ist dann alles dabei und funktioniert


----------



## TrailProf (26. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag die Herrschaften hier im Wartezimmer,
oh, ist aber gut gefüllt hier.
Laut der ursprünglichen Bestätigung wäre ich ab dieser Woche ein neuer glücklicher Canyon-Kunde (Strive CF 8.0 in blau, Gr.L) doch leider wurde der Termin auf KW14 verschoben.
Hoffentlich klappt der Termin, denn der Urlaub für KW15 ist eig. fest geplant! Könnte auf ne Zitterpartie hinauslaufen.
PS. Werden Neukunden eigentlich bevorzugt behandelt?


----------



## MitschundCo (26. Februar 2015)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> Mein Strive CF 9.0 Team (L race) ist auch seit Montag Morgen auf dem Weg. Via Canyon-Chat erhielt ich die Tracking-Nummern für die Pakete. Das Zubehör-Paket ist bereits einen Tag darauf, also am Dienstag, angekommen. Beim Sperrgut-, resp. Bikepaket geht es etwas langsamer... Heute (Donnerstag Morgen) erst beim Ziel-Paketzentrum angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sylver46 *wo befindet sich Deine Kiste? Ich hoffe, es reicht bis am Samstag bis zum entgültigen Zielort  ...und noch viel wichtiger: ich hoffe, es ist dann alles dabei und funktioniert


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du in Deutschland wohnst. Ich nämlich in Österreich, somit kann ich mal mit nächster Woche rechnen...


----------



## Sylver46 (26. Februar 2015)

Tja, ich bin seit heute raus aus dem Wartezimmer oder vielleicht auch nicht, habe mein Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Team heut bekommen aber leider mit ein paar Mängel. Rockerarm und Hinterbaustreben haben sich beim Zusammenbau in der Montage anscheinend mal geküsst, sehr unschöne Macken im Rahmen... Die Reverb ist am Tauchrohr zerkratzt und eine blau schwarz Schwäche scheint der Monteur auch gehabt zu haben. Es hat schwarze anstatt blaue Griffe... Alles im allem eine schwache Leistung für 5000€


----------



## MitschundCo (26. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin seit heute raus aus dem Wartezimmer oder vielleicht auch nicht, habe mein Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Team heut bekommen aber leider mit ein paar Mängel. Rockerarm und Hinterbaustreben haben sich beim Zusammenbau in der Montage anscheinend mal geküsst, sehr unschöne Macken im Rahmen... Die Reverb ist am Tauchrohr zerkratzt und eine blau schwarz Schwäche scheint der Monteur auch gehabt zu haben. Es hat schwarze anstatt blaue Griffe... Alles im allem eine schwache Leistung für 5000€


Autsch, das tut mir jetzt wirklich leid 
Was sagt die Hotline?

Ich habe dasselbe geordert. Magst vielleicht ein paar schöne Pics hochladen?
Welche Größe hast genommen?


----------



## Sylver46 (26. Februar 2015)

Leider nur Handy Bilder  Rahmengröße L bei 192cm und 90cm SL fühlt sich sehr gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefly85 (26. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du in Deutschland wohnst.


Nein, wohne in der Schweiz.  Deshalb muss ich das die Pakete an meiner deutschen Adresse an der Grenze abholen und habe nur diesen Samstag Zeit  Aber es ist heute angekommen. 



Sylver46 schrieb:


> aber leider mit ein paar Mängel.


Das tut mir leid. Ich habe exakt das gleiche Bike. Bin ja mal gespannt, in welchen Zustand ich es aus der Kiste nehmen werde und welche Farbe die Griffe haben...


----------



## MitschundCo (26. Februar 2015)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> Nein, wohne in der Schweiz.  Deshalb muss ich das die Pakete an meiner deutschen Adresse an der Grenze abholen und habe nur diesen Samstag Zeit  Aber es ist heute angekommen.
> 
> 
> Das tut mir leid. Ich habe exakt das gleiche Bike. Bin ja mal gespannt, in welchen Zustand ich es aus der Kiste nehmen werde und welche Farbe die Griffe haben...


Somit könnte meines morgen kommen 

Die Griffe wären mir egal, habe die Renthal Kevlar geordert. Hauptsache der Rahmen hat nichts!


----------



## MitschundCo (26. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Leider nur Handy Bilder  Rahmengröße L bei 192cm und 90cm SL fühlt sich sehr gut an


Echt nice, kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## matzem200 (26. Februar 2015)

Hat bereits jemand von euch den Reverb Hebel inklusive Leitung getauscht? (Hebel nach links und Leitung rechts aus dem Rahmen laufen lassen) Falls ja, wie bekomme ich die Seite am einfachsten getauscht?
Ich habe mal in den Rahmen geschaut, es sitzt innen ja ein Führungsschlauch. Ist der am Ausgang fixiert oder kann der einfach mit auf die andere Seite gezogen werden? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass auf der Außenseite des Rahmens eine Art Kontermutter auf einem Verbindungsstück sitzt, ich die also einfach aufdrehen kann?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## michikx450f (27. Februar 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Herrschaften hier im Wartezimmer,
> oh, ist aber gut gefüllt hier.
> Laut der ursprünglichen Bestätigung wäre ich ab dieser Woche ein neuer glücklicher Canyon-Kunde (Strive CF 8.0 in blau, Gr.L) doch leider wurde der Termin auf KW14 verschoben.
> Hoffentlich klappt der Termin, denn der Urlaub für KW15 ist eig. fest geplant! Könnte auf ne Zitterpartie hinauslaufen.
> PS. Werden Neukunden eigentlich bevorzugt behandelt?



So ist es bei mir auch…sieht aber so aus als würde ich mit dem alten Hobel in Urlaub gehen


----------



## MitschundCo (27. Februar 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> So ist es bei mir auch…sieht aber so aus als würde ich mit dem alten Hobel in Urlaub gehen


Dann sag ich mal Daumen hoch


----------



## MitschundCo (27. Februar 2015)

@michikx450f 

Sag bloß das sind die Mavic Crossmax Schuhe auf deinem Profil Pic?


----------



## Boltzer (27. Februar 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Interessant… Dann fällt ja eine "normale" Messung von Mitte Sitzrohr bis Steuerrohr etwas kürzer aus…wieviel ist das??
> ca 10mm oder?




Hängt von der Sattelüberhöhung ab, die Canyon für die Berechnung genommen hat. Fährt man mit null Sattelüberhöhung gibt es auch keine Abweichung bei der Oberrohrmessung.

Und von welcher Sattelüberhöhung Canyon ausgeht weiß natürlich kein Mensch. Ziemlich sinnfrei mMn.


----------



## TrailProf (27. Februar 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> So ist es bei mir auch…sieht aber so aus als würde ich mit dem alten Hobel in Urlaub gehen


Ist immer gut noch Alternativen im Fuhrpark zu haben, wobei ich zugegebenermaßen ja schon recht heiß auf das Teil bin. Aber vielleicht klappt der Termin ja auch, immer positiv denken.


----------



## MitschundCo (27. Februar 2015)

So, jetzt fahr dann bald raus und überreiche dem Herrn Arnold ein Geschenk 

Vorgestern kam ein Mail, dass am 23.2. mein Bike das Haus verlassen hat. Gestern fragte ich dann mal wo denn bitte die Tracking Nummer bleibe. Heute kam dann der Anruf, dass mein Bike erst nächste Woche versendet werden soll, weil bei der Qualität was nicht gepasst haben soll.

Langsam reichts mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefly85 (27. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> ....weil bei der Qualität was nicht gepasst haben soll.



Vermutlich haben sie gemerkt, dass fälschlicherweise die schwarzen anstelle der blauen Griffe montiert sind. Jetzt müssen diese noch ausgewechselt werden. 

Ist schon sehr ärgerlich. Am Sonntag kann ich meins auspacken. Aber so richtig kann ich mich erst freuen, wenn die korrekten Komponenten verbaut sind und diese auch funktionieren. Ansonsten werde ich so lange meckern, bis alles stimmt!


----------



## Sylver46 (27. Februar 2015)

Tjo Leute nun brauche ich mal eure Meinung. Canyon zeigt sich mir gegenüber recht Kulant, man schickt mir eine neue Reverb und neue Griffe mit eine vorläufigen Rechnung, welche ich dann durch zurück schicken der alten Komponenten wieder annullieren kann.

Für den Lackschaden würde man mir mit einem 75€ Gutschein entgegen kommen oder ich kann das Fahrrad zum nachbessern zurück schicken, wobei man dann Vorort auch nur zwischen Austausch oder "Smartrepair" entscheiden würde.

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen? den 75€ Gutschein nehmen oder doch lieber auf einen 100%tigen Rahmen bestehen. Finde halt 75€ jetzt nicht gerade viel in Anbetracht des Rahmenpreises aber andererseits wer garantiert einem, dass beim nächsten mal Liefern nicht eine andere Macke dran ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Tjo Leute nun brauche ich mal eure Meinung. Canyon zeigt sich mir gegenüber recht Kulant, man schickt mir eine neue Reverb und neue Griffe mit eine vorläufigen Rechnung, welche ich dann durch zurück schicken der alten Komponenten wieder annullieren kann.
> 
> Für den Lackschaden würde man mir mit einem 75€ Gutschein entgegen kommen oder ich kann das Fahrrad zum nachbessern zurück schicken, wobei man dann Vorort auch nur zwischen Austausch oder "Smartrepair" entscheiden würde.
> 
> Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen? den 75€ Gutschein nehmen oder doch lieber auf einen 100%tigen Rahmen bestehen. Finde halt 75€ jetzt nicht gerade viel in Anbetracht des Rahmenpreises aber andererseits wer garantiert einem, dass beim nächsten mal Liefern nicht eine andere Macke dran ist.



75€ nehmen, an der Stelle wirds nach n paar Schlammfahrten eh nimmer so doll ausschaun.


----------



## Catweazle81 (27. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> […] Canyon zeigt sich mir gegenüber recht Kulant, man schickt mir eine neue Reverb und neue Griffe mit eine vorläufigen Rechnung, welche ich dann durch zurück schicken der alten Komponenten wieder annullieren kann. […]


Das ist doch super, so wie man sich das wünscht.


Sylver46 schrieb:


> […] Für den Lackschaden würde man mir mit einem 75€ Gutschein entgegen kommen oder ich kann das Fahrrad zum nachbessern zurück schicken, wobei man dann Vorort auch nur zwischen Austausch oder "Smartrepair" entscheiden würde.
> 
> Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen? den 75€ Gutschein nehmen oder doch lieber auf einen 100%tigen Rahmen bestehen. […]


Das liegt ganz in Deinem Ermessen. Persönlich würde ich da noch bisschen über die Höhe des Gutscheins handeln.


Sylver46 schrieb:


> […] wer garantiert einem, dass beim nächsten mal Liefern nicht eine andere Macke dran ist.


Keiner. Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Werkstatt-Service von Canyon, besonders innerhalb des letzten Jahres, war nicht gerade nervenschonend. Jedes Mal wenn die das Bike in den Händen hatten, war etwas Neues zu beanstanden. Traurig, aber wahr. Ich würde mir das an Deiner Stelle sehr gut überlegen und abwägen, welcher Schritt für Dich am sinnigsten ist. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MitschundCo (27. Februar 2015)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben sie gemerkt, dass fälschlicherweise die schwarzen anstelle der blauen Griffe montiert sind. Jetzt müssen diese noch ausgewechselt werden.
> 
> Ist schon sehr ärgerlich. Am Sonntag kann ich meins auspacken. Aber so richtig kann ich mich erst freuen, wenn die korrekten Komponenten verbaut sind und diese auch funktionieren. Ansonsten werde ich so lange meckern, bis alles stimmt!



Sie meinten es sei zerkratzt. Andererseits hat die Stimme am anderen Ende der Leitung ziemlich gestottert. Und wenns die Griffe wären, dann sind diese in 2 Minuten getauscht und nicht erst nach mehr als einer Woche!

Egal, mal sehen was ich noch raushandeln kann...


----------



## TrailProf (27. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Sie meinten es sei zerkratzt. Andererseits hat die Stimme am anderen Ende der Leitung ziemlich gestottert. Und wenns die Griffe wären, dann sind diese in 2 Minuten getauscht und nicht erst nach mehr als einer Woche!
> 
> Egal, mal sehen was ich noch raushandeln kann...



Wenn in der richtigen Farbe auf Lager gehts schnell, wenn nicht ........ dauerts halt etwas länger.
Wie auch immer, du bist nun ganz kurz vorm Ziel; mein Glückwunsch vorab.


----------



## MitschundCo (27. Februar 2015)

W


TrailProf schrieb:


> Wenn in der richtigen Farbe auf Lager gehts schnell, wenn nicht ........ dauerts halt etwas länger.
> Wie auch immer, du bist nun ganz kurz vorm Ziel; mein Glückwunsch vorab.


Wie du richtig schreibst, bin ich ganz kurz vorm Ziel. Mir ist natürlich lieber es kommt heil an als ich muss dann evtl reklamieren oder gar neu ordern...

Aber das ewige hin und her ist nach den langen Verschiebungen langsam echt zum Kotzen. Hätte ja kein Problem damit wenn sie mir klar sagen, dass das Bike noch nicht versendet wird oder gar der Rahmen einen Mangel hat. Aber hier weiß offenbar die linke nicht was die rechte macht


----------



## TrailProf (27. Februar 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen? den 75€ Gutschein nehmen oder doch lieber auf einen 100%tigen Rahmen bestehen. Finde halt 75€ jetzt nicht gerade viel in Anbetracht des Rahmenpreises aber andererseits wer garantiert einem, dass beim nächsten mal Liefern nicht eine andere Macke dran ist.



Ich würde auch die 75,- € nehmen, ist ja ein Endurobike; da bleiben bei artgerechter Nutzung weitere Macken in Kürze nicht aus.
Bei einem Straßenrenner würde ich mich aber sicher anders entscheiden.


----------



## TrailProf (27. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> W
> 
> Wie du richtig schreibst, bin ich ganz kurz vorm Ziel. Mir ist natürlich lieber es kommt heil an als ich muss dann evtl reklamieren oder gar neu ordern...
> 
> Aber das ewige hin und her ist nach den langen Verschiebungen langsam echt zum Kotzen. Hätte ja kein Problem damit wenn sie mir klar sagen, dass das Bike noch nicht versendet wird oder gar der Rahmen einen Mangel hat. Aber hier weiß offenbar die linke nicht was die rechte macht


Diese mehrfachen Terminverschiebungen erwecken schon irgendwie den Eindruck einer gewissen Planungsdebilität und irgendwann ist einem sicher zum (wo ist eigentlich der Kotzsmiley) zumute. Kann ich gut verstehen. Wobei man im Falle dieser Bikes damit ja leider schon fast rechnen musste. Mit einer Terminverschiebung hatte ich fest gerechnet -> bin also noch voll im "grünen Bereich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michikx450f (28. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> @michikx450f
> 
> Sag bloß das sind die Mavic Crossmax Schuhe auf deinem Profil Pic?


Ja wieso?


----------



## MitschundCo (28. Februar 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Ja wieso?


Weil ich schon lange überlege


----------



## michikx450f (28. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Weil ich schon lange überlege


Pro: Sehr bequem, passt hervorragend zu shimano, sehr gute Verschüsse, gutes Gefühl fürs Pedal und leicht.
contra: Teuer, Qualität könnte besser sein, nicht optimal protektet und nicht der robusteste Schuh.

Sorry an die anderen gehört eigentlich nicht ins Canyon Wartezimmer Aber er passt ja gut zum 9.0 Team


----------



## MitschundCo (28. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, geht am Thema vorbei.

Aber danke für die Info


----------



## Sylver46 (1. März 2015)

So nach gründlicher Überlegung bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass bei so einem bike und dem Preis von dem man hier redet ein solcher Patzer einfach nicht sein darf. Auch wenn durch die Nutzung natürlich Macken ans bike kommen, so ist es trotzdem nicht akzeptabel, dass man mit sowas ab Lieferung leben muss. Da die 75€ da auch nicht wirklich trösten, habe ich angefragt ob man mir einen Hinterbau zum selber Tauschen zukommen lassen kann. Ich bin gespannt, ansonsten geht das ganze halt wieder zurück. Echt nervig


----------



## OnoSendai (1. März 2015)

Hast recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (1. März 2015)

Dem Stimme ich zu. Wenn nur die Wartezeiten nicht so lange wären...


----------



## fitze (1. März 2015)

Ich habe jetzt übrigens die KMC Bette auch gegen eine XX1 ausgetauscht. Läuft um einige Klassen besser. Das runterfallen beim rückwärts Treten passiert auf dem größten Ritzel zwar trotzdem noch, aber deutlich weniger als mit der KMC.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## michikx450f (1. März 2015)

Ja aber bei einem Bike das fast 5000€ kostet muss man wohl erwarten können dass man es Mängelfrei erhält.heutzutage ist doch jeder scheiß extrem verpackt, dann könnte man diese Bikes auch richtig verpacken. Aber wahrscheinlich schmeißen die Chinesen gleich 5 Rahmen in einen Karton


----------



## MitschundCo (1. März 2015)

Die werden halt derartig schnell greifen müssen, dass Fehler nicht mehr ausbleiben. Selbiges in Koblenz, nachdem auch Anbauteile verkratzt ankommen...

Soll aber keine Entschuldigung sein.


----------



## Freefly85 (2. März 2015)

Kurzes Feedback: Gestern konnte ich nach 8 Monaten Wartezeit mein Strive 9.0 TEAM zusammenbauen. Ausser dass die schwarzen Griffe anstelle der blauen montiert wurden, ist alles perfekt! Der Rahmen hat keinen Schaden oder Kratzer und der Shapeshifter funktioniert auch tadellos. Ich bin super happy!


----------



## wayne88 (2. März 2015)

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike!!

An alle die schon ihre CF's haben, habt ihr auch manchmal beim aufwärts treten so ein "knarzen" vom Rahmen/Lager, kann das Geräusch nicht genau zuordnen!?


----------



## MitschundCo (2. März 2015)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback: Gestern konnte ich nach 8 Monaten Wartezeit mein Strive 9.0 TEAM zusammenbauen. Ausser dass die schwarzen Griffe anstelle der blauen montiert wurden, ist alles perfekt! Der Rahmen hat keinen Schaden oder Kratzer und der Shapeshifter funktioniert auch tadellos. Ich bin super happy!


Gratulation von meiner Seite!

Darf man fragen welche Größe du genommen hast bzw. deine Maße lautet?


----------



## Velo-X (2. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike!!
> 
> An alle die schon ihre CF's haben, habt ihr auch manchmal beim aufwärts treten so ein "knarzen" vom Rahmen/Lager, kann das Geräusch nicht genau zuordnen!?


Beim mir ist es still.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Freefly85 (2. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Darf man fragen welche Größe du genommen hast bzw. deine Maße lautet?



Grösse L race, mit KG 189 cm und SL 88 cm. Passt perfekt.


----------



## amb (2. März 2015)

amb schrieb:


> So, ich nehme das wieder Platz. Ich habe gesehen, dass das Strive CF Regular M in stealth verfügbar (KW 8) lieferbar ist und umbestellt.
> 
> Wer jetzt 1+1 zusammenzählen kann, hat den Grund warum es zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt.
> 
> Gruss



Am Freitag war es soweit. Ich konnte mein Strive CF Regular M in Stealth in Empfang nehmen und aufbauen.
Ursprünglich hatte ich ein blaues bestellt, aber das wurde dann so oft nach hinten verschoben, dass ich nicht länger warten wollte, somit ist es nun das schwarze geworden.

Das Rad kam gut verpackt und ohne Kratzer bei mir an. Die Montage war ein Kinderspiel.

Gestern auf der Hausrunde ein wenig mit dem Shapeshifter gespielt. Was soll ich sagen?! Klappt einfach.

Ich bin vorher Scott Genius gefahren und bin vom Strive mehr als begeistert. Ich persönlich merke den Einfluss des ShapeShifters schon sehr stark beim Pedalieren oder Abfahren.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (2. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike!!
> 
> An alle die schon ihre CF's haben, habt ihr auch manchmal beim aufwärts treten so ein "knarzen" vom Rahmen/Lager, kann das Geräusch nicht genau zuordnen!?



Schau mal, ob die Schraube an der Leitung der Reverb am Rahmen fest ist.  Hat bei mir auch nach einer gewissen Zeit geknarzt, weil die sich gelöst hat. Ist zumindest ein Tipp.


----------



## wayne88 (2. März 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Schau mal, ob die Schraube an der Leitung der Reverb am Rahmen fest ist.  Hat bei mir auch nach einer gewissen Zeit geknarzt, weil die sich gelöst hat. Ist zumindest ein Tipp.



Danke für den Tipp, werde alles kontrollieren.


----------



## SlayerLover (3. März 2015)

Frage in die Runde zum Strive mit der verbauten CANYON Kettenführung...Gibt es bei Euch während dem kurbeln auch diese Schleifgeräusche der Ketten die durch die Plastikführung läuft? Finde das nervt und frag mich ob das so gewollt ist ?


----------



## waxtomwax (3. März 2015)

Was heißt gewollt? Ist halt so bei Plastik.


----------



## sp8 (3. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde zum Strive mit der verbauten CANYON Kettenführung...Gibt es bei Euch während dem kurbeln auch diese Schleifgeräusche der Ketten die durch die Plastikführung läuft? Finde das nervt und frag mich ob das so gewollt ist ?


kann mich da an kein besonderes Geräusch erinnern, allerdings war meine von Canyon nicht wirklich angeschraubt und flog irgendwo in der Gegend rum. passt die Höhe bei dir und ist die Kefü auch festgeschraubt?


----------



## wayne88 (3. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde zum Strive mit der verbauten CANYON Kettenführung...Gibt es bei Euch während dem kurbeln auch diese Schleifgeräusche der Ketten die durch die Plastikführung läuft? Finde das nervt und frag mich ob das so gewollt ist ?



Mir ist da auch kein Geräusch aufgefallen, finde das Teil ganz gut.


----------



## waxtomwax (3. März 2015)

Es rasselt halt bei bestimmten Gängen. Ist eben so.


----------



## MitschundCo (3. März 2015)

Jetzt wo ich der Bande eine weiteres Goodie abluchsen wollte bekomme ich die Mail, dass mein Bike versendet wurde 

Jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## technischer (3. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tage ist mein Strive CF 8.0 Race gekommen. Gestern habe ich es dann mal ausgepackt und zusammengesteckt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein X1 Schalthebel und eine X1 Kassette verbaut ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dass zu Zeiten meiner Bestellung auf der Website bei beiden Komponenten X01 Stand. Jetzt diskutiere ich das Thema gerade mit dem Canyon Kundendienst. Geht das jemandem von Euch ähnlich?

Hat vielleicht jemand noch ein komplettes Bildschirmfoto der Webseite vom Strive CF 8.0 Race von Mitte 2014? Leider habe ich hier im Thread bisher nur Bildschirmausschnitte gefunden.

Viele Grüße,

Erasmus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (4. März 2015)

technischer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Tage ist mein Strive CF 8.0 Race gekommen. Gestern habe ich es dann mal ausgepackt und zusammengesteckt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein X1 Schalthebel und eine X1 Kassette verbaut ist. Ich bin mir sicher, dass zu Zeiten meiner Bestellung auf der Website bei beiden Komponenten X01 Stand. Jetzt diskutiere ich das Thema gerade mit dem Canyon Kundendienst. Geht das jemandem von Euch ähnlich?
> 
> ...


Habe das selbe Problem; noch stellt sich Canyon stur. Sie geben zu, dass da X01 stand, es aber ein Schreibfehler gewesen sei.
Dadurch war mir aber der Aufpreis zum 9.0 zu groß und ich habe mich für das 8.0 entschieden; bei X1 hätte ich das 9.0 genommen.
Mal schauen ob sich in der Sache noch 'ne Einigung ergibt.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Catweazle81 (4. März 2015)

technischer schrieb:


> […] Hat vielleicht jemand noch ein komplettes Bildschirmfoto der Webseite vom Strive CF 8.0 Race von Mitte 2014? […]





Velo-X schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Problem; noch stellt sich Canyon stur. Sie geben zu, dass da X01 stand, es aber ein Schreibfehler gewesen sei. […]


@technischer @Velo-X
Schaut hier nach. Allerdings sind Irrtümer und Änderungen vorbehalten.


----------



## mZe92 (4. März 2015)

Ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten und es sind noch gnadenlose 10 Wochen bis zum offiziell angegebenen Abholdatum  Werde das Bike vor Ort bei denen abholen und es mir direkt auf meine Maße / Werte von einem der Mechaniker dort anpassen lassen, meint Ihr man kann noch das ein oder andere Goodie rausholen? So einen Bike-Ständer fände ich schon echt gut!

LG Matze (wartet auf CF 9.0 Team)


----------



## mohlo (4. März 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Werde das Bike vor Ort bei denen abholen und es mir direkt auf meine Maße / Werte von einem der Mechaniker dort anpassen lassen


Was willst Du denn da großartig anpassen? Das einzige, was der kompetente Verkäufer die anbietet, ist eine ca. 30 minütige Einweisung, das Aufpumpen der Federelemente auf das richtige Körpergewicht, das Anschrauben von Pedalen und die Einstellung der Sattelstütze auf die passende Schrittlänge.



mZe92 schrieb:


> meint Ihr man kann noch das ein oder andere Goodie rausholen? So einen Bike-Ständer fände ich schon echt gut!


Leider nicht möglich. Nicht mal ne Plastikflasche für 3,95 EUR bekommst Du dort geschenkt. Einzig ein paar % Rabatt auf Zubehör beim Neukauf eines Bikes wirst Du erhalten. Sofern Canyon mehr als eine Woche im Lieferzeug ist, gibt es Gutscheine für deren Shop, Brillen, Halstücher, etc. für lau.


----------



## mZe92 (4. März 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn da großartig anpassen? Das einzige, was der kompetente Verkäufer die anbietet, ist eine ca. 30 minütige Einweisung, das Aufpumpen der Federelemente auf das richtige Körpergewicht, das Anschrauben von Pedalen und die Einstellung der Sattelstütze auf die passende Schrittlänge.
> 
> 
> Leider nicht möglich. Nicht mal ne Plastikflasche für 3,95 EUR bekommst Du dort geschenkt. Einzig ein paar % Rabatt auf Zubehör beim Neukauf eines Bikes wirst Du erhalten. Sofern Canyon mehr als eine Woche im Lieferzeug ist, gibt es Gutscheine für deren Shop, Brillen, Halstücher, etc. für lau.



Eben, dann brauch ich mich darum schon mal nicht mehr kümmern und komme den Trails einen Schritt näher !

Schade eigentlich aber bei den Kampf-Preisen ist es logisch das die da keine weiteren Goodies mitgeben oder noch was vom Endpreis abziehen. Danke trotzdem !


----------



## nationrider (4. März 2015)

kurze Frage, die HP von Conyon suggeriert, dass das Race AL 6.0 in Größe M sofort verfügbar ist.
ist das glaubhaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (4. März 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> kurze Frage, die HP von Conyon suggeriert, dass das Race AL 6.0 in Größe M sofort verfügbar ist.
> ist das glaubhaft?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365807


Könnte passen - Evt. ist einer abgesprungen und das Bike ist dadurch ab Lager verfügbar.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (4. März 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> kurze Frage, die HP von Conyon suggeriert, dass das Race AL 6.0 in Größe M sofort verfügbar ist.
> ist das glaubhaft?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365807



je länger du wartest desto unglaubhafter wird es


----------



## mZe92 (4. März 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> kurze Frage, die HP von Conyon suggeriert, dass das Race AL 6.0 in Größe M sofort verfügbar ist.
> ist das glaubhaft?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365807



Da habe ich letzte mal auch nachgefragt... Antwort vom Canyon Support:

Eine Anpassung des auf der Auftragsbestätigung angegebenen voraussichtlichen Versandtermins ist bei einer laufenden Bestellung nicht möglich, es gilt : Die genannten Versandtermine beziehen sich nur auf kommende Bestellungen. Die Versandtermine bereits bestehender Aufträge sind von Veränderungen dieser Termine nicht betroffen.
Bei der zwischenzeitlich angezeigten KW16 handelte es sich um einen Fehler auf unserer website, wir bitten die missverständlich dargestellten Informationen zu entschuldigen und hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis.Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer XYZ wieder an uns wenden.

Dieser "Anzeigefehler" ist schon des öfteren vorgekommen... Beim nächsten mal sollte ich sowas sehen, bestelle ich einfach neu, schaue auf das Lieferdatum und wenns passt storniere ich die alte Bestellung.

LG Matze


----------



## ES7.0 (4. März 2015)

Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht, nachdem mit der Canyon Mitarbeiter erklärt hat, dass wenn jemand storniert nicht alle um diesen Auftrag nach vorne rutschen, sondern das Rad einfach wieder als verfügbar ins System geht. Verstehe es wer will. Aber so kommt es dazu, dass der Bestelltag recht wenig darüber aussagt, wann man das Bike bekommt. 

Habe KW14 als Liefertermin, bin nur nicht sehr optimistisch das dieser gehalten wird. Es sollen ja ziemlich viele zu diesem Zeitpunkt Ihr Rad bekommen...

Gruß Sven


----------



## nationrider (4. März 2015)

ok, das ist ernüchternd 

allerdings wäre das rad ggf. für nen kollegen, da ich mit meinem Tyee absolut glücklich bin


----------



## MitschundCo (5. März 2015)

Guten Morgen in die Runde.

Laut Tracking ist das Sperrgut noch 40km entfernt im regionalen Verteilerzentrum. Somit sollte es heute Vormittag zugestellt werden. 

Mann dieser Arbeitstag heute wird sich mit Sicherheit ziehen


----------



## Boardi05 (5. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde.
> 
> Laut Tracking ist das Sperrgut noch 40km entfernt im regionalen Verteilerzentrum. Somit sollte es heute Vormittag zugestellt werden.
> 
> Mann dieser Arbeitstag heute wird sich mit Sicherheit ziehen



Musst nur immer wieder auf die Uhr schaun, dann gehts schneller


----------



## michikx450f (5. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde.
> 
> Laut Tracking ist das Sperrgut noch 40km entfernt im regionalen Verteilerzentrum. Somit sollte es heute Vormittag zugestellt werden.
> 
> Mann dieser Arbeitstag heute wird sich mit Sicherheit ziehen



Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles glatt geht;-)


----------



## MitschundCo (5. März 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles glatt geht;-)


Merci beaucoup, werde berichten


----------



## mZe92 (5. März 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht, nachdem mit der Canyon Mitarbeiter erklärt hat, dass wenn jemand storniert nicht alle um diesen Auftrag nach vorne rutschen, sondern das Rad einfach wieder als verfügbar ins System geht. Verstehe es wer will. Aber so kommt es dazu, dass der Bestelltag recht wenig darüber aussagt, wann man das Bike bekommt.
> 
> Habe KW14 als Liefertermin, bin nur nicht sehr optimistisch das dieser gehalten wird. Es sollen ja ziemlich viele zu diesem Zeitpunkt Ihr Rad bekommen...
> 
> Gruß Sven



Ist ja sogar noch absehbar, meins soll erst KW 20 kommen, fühl sich an wie 10 Jahre !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lpob (5. März 2015)

@technischer
habe hier auch noch mal nen Bildschrimfoto von dem damaligen Angebot:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1696961
und darauf hin auch das 8.0 race bestellt, also wenn die das jetzt ändern bin ich echt am überlegen. ich meine lieferverzögerungen um 1, 2 monate würde ich ja noch mitmachen aber dann auch noch mit solchen "Fehlern"/Tricks wie falsche Liefertermine + falsche Angaben bei der Ausstattung...
Weiß einer inwiefern das rechtlich alles ok ist? Ich meine die können doch nicht am Ende Baumarkt-Zeug verschrauben und behaupten, dass das andere nur nen Fehler auf der Website war oder? (ist ein extrem Fall, aber vom Prinzip her das gleiche)
Ich hoffe mal das beste, aber bitte halte uns auf dem Laufendem was die x01/x1 sache angeht.


----------



## ES7.0 (5. März 2015)

Ich bin auch auf die X01/X1 "Verwechslung" reingefallen und ich hätte mich damals auch für das CF9.0 entschieden. Da diese "Tippfehler" mittlerweile fast jedes Jahr auftreten und bisher noch nichts besseres sonder immer minderwertige Komponenten verbaut wurden, kann man hier schon Absicht unterstellen. Jetzt wird kaum noch einer auf das 9er umbestellen und noch länger warten...
Rein rechtlich sieht es wohl schlecht aus. Das heißt Canyon ist nicht zur Nachbesserung verpflichtet, sondern du kannst nur vom Kauf zurücktreten.

Muss sagen, dass ich schon ewig Canyon fahre, aber in Anbetracht der der Tippfehler bei der Partlist, der unverständlichen Vergabe freier Räder im Falle einer Stornierung und der Intransparenz, warum es zu Verzögerungen bei den CF Rahmen kommt sinkt meine Sympathie für Canyon.

Hoffe das Bei der Abholung wenigstens alles ok ist. Hat jemand bei Canyon mal die KMC Kette reklamiert? Werde wenn die Gänge beim rückwärts Treten springen Nachbesserung fordern.


----------



## Sylver46 (5. März 2015)

So mein bike geht definitiv zurück an canyon, man ist nicht bereit mir in Sachen beschädigter Rahmen irgendwie entgegen zu kommen... Und auf dem scheiß sitzenbleiben will ich definitiv nicht. Vielleicht gibt's also bald nen schnappen im Outlet.


----------



## MitschundCo (5. März 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> So mein bike geht definitiv zurück an canyon, man ist nicht bereit mir in Sachen beschädigter Rahmen irgendwie entgegen zu kommen... Und auf dem scheiß sitzenbleiben will ich definitiv nicht. Vielleicht gibt's also bald nen schnappen im Outlet.


Ungeheuerlich in Anbetracht der Schäden.

Aber die Nachfrage ist leider zu hoch als dass sie zum Einlenken gezwungen wären


----------



## Ascim (5. März 2015)

Also das mit dem X01 > X1 Downgrade finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung WEIL auch in der Bestellbestätigung wird ja nicht aufgelistet, was man genau geschickt bekommt. Im Endeffekt heisst dass dann Überraschungsei auspacken?! Klar können Sie etwas flexibler reagieren, wenn sie keine detaillierte Teileliste mitschicken, aber die Teile sollten gleichwertig sein. Als ich bestellt hatte war ihr Fehler auf der Homepage aber sorry, wie viele Produkte verkaufen die? Da haben sie sich aus Versehen vertippt??
UVP X01 Kassette 351 € und Trigger 149 €
UVP X1  Kassette 278 € und Trigger 71 €
Preisunterschied sind nach UVP 151 €
Fuck Canyon sucks zur Zeit :-/


----------



## MitschundCo (5. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Also das mit dem X01 > X1 Downgrade finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung WEIL auch in der Bestellbestätigung wird ja nicht aufgelistet, was man genau geschickt bekommt. Im Endeffekt heisst dass dann Überraschungsei auspacken?! Klar können Sie etwas flexibler reagieren, wenn sie keine detaillierte Teileliste mitschicken, aber die Teile sollten gleichwertig sein. Als ich bestellt hatte war ihr Fehler auf der Homepage aber sorry, wie viele Produkte verkaufen die? Da haben sie sich aus Versehen vertippt??
> UVP X01 Kassette 351 € und Trigger 149 €
> UVP X1  Kassette 278 € und Trigger 71 €
> Preisunterschied sind nach UVP 151 €
> Fuck Canyon sucks zur Zeit :-/


Dann sollte man der Geschäftsführung bzw Herrn Arnold mal eine sachliche Mail schreiben mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme zu den aktuellen Problemen. Schließlich geht es hier nicht um Lollis oder Schuhe. Egal ob das nun Kampfpreise sind oder nicht. Qualitativ muss einiges nachgeholt werden...


----------



## Domowoi (5. März 2015)

lpob schrieb:


> @technischer
> [...]
> Weiß einer inwiefern das rechtlich alles ok ist?[...]



Fehler dieser Art sind sowohl in den AGBs, als auch im kleingedruckten auf der Website abgesichert, deswegen hast Du da eher weniger Chancen. Meine Empfehlung wäre einfach ein anderes Rad zu kaufen um ehrlich zu sein. Ist ja nicht so dass es nicht genügend Auswahl gibt.

Sicherlich kannst du eine Stänkerei vom Zaun brechen und gemäß §437,439 etc. auf Nacherfüllung pochen, aber ob es das dann letztendlich wert ist, selbst wenn man am Ende gewinnt...


----------



## san_andreas (5. März 2015)

Interessant wieviele hier trotzdem bei Canyon bleiben wollen.


----------



## Projekt_Genius (5. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Interessant wieviele hier trotzdem bei Canyon bleiben wollen.




Ja das ist die Geiz ist geil Mentalität !!
Oder die Angst vor den Händler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (5. März 2015)

So, habs mal ausgepackt und zusammen gesetzt. Soweit noch keine Fehler ersichtlich-hoffe es bleibt dabei?!


----------



## VR6 (5. März 2015)

Hey.

Mir ging es beim AL 6.0 ganz ähnlich, Deore Kassette statt einer XT die beschrieben war. Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr euch hier mal melden, evtl. erreichen wir ja was zusammen!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...o.190241427675884&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## hanz-hanz (5. März 2015)




----------



## mZe92 (6. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> So, habs mal ausgepackt und zusammen gesetzt. Soweit noch keine Fehler ersichtlich-hoffe es bleibt dabei?!



Da sind aber nicht wie angegeben die blauen Griffe drauf


----------



## MitschundCo (6. März 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Da sind aber nicht wie angegeben die blauen Griffe drauf


Ich weiß. Aber nachdem ich da heute sowieso die Renthal Kevlar rauf gebe, ist es mir egal.


----------



## Ascim (6. März 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

ich habe am 6. Oktober 2014 das oben genannte Bike im Canyon Online Shop bestellt. Die Auslieferung hat noch nicht stattgefunden. Zwischenzeitlich wurde die Ausstattung gemäss Homepage geändert - leider zu meinem Nachteil. Im Detail geht es um den Trigger (X01 > X1) und die Kassette (X01 > X1). Das ist nach UVP der Teile im Einzelhandel ein Minus von etwa 150 €. 

Speziell bei einem Online Direktvertrieb wie Canyon sind die Spezifikationen auf der Homepage die einzige verfügbare Basis aufgrund deren der Kunde seine Entscheidung für ein spezifisches Modell treffen kann oder sich gar für die Konkurrenz entscheidet. Das ist Ihnen sicherlich sehr gut bewusst. 

Insofern sind "Tippfehler", die nun wahrscheinlich als Grund für den oben genannten Vorgang angeführt werden, für den Kunden höchst ärgerlich. 

Wie kann der Kunde sonst bei Canyon sicherstellen was seine Bestellung im Detail enthalten wird, wenn nicht über die Spezifikation auf der Homepage? Wie Sie wissen enthält die Auftragsbestätigung keinerlei Details zu der Bestellung. 

Neben dem Ärger für den Kunden, der unter Umständen monatelang auf seine Ware gewartet hat oder noch wartet und sich dadurch zum Teil keine Alternative mehr kurzfristig besorgen kann, ist so ein Vorgang ein immenser Vertrauensverlust in die Firma Canyon. 

Ich verstehe, dass der Händler unter Umständen eine gewisse Flexibilität bei der Auswahl seiner Komponenten brauch, aber das muss eine gleichwertige Komponente sein und das Problem muss im Interesse des Kunden gelöst werden. Dem Kunden kann nicht zugemutet werden ein Überraschungsei zu kaufen. Es muss eine gewisse Transparenz und Verlässlichkeit gewährt werden. 

Ich möchte, dass Sie zu der Änderung der Spezifikation in meinem Fall Stellung nehmen. Ich möchte auch von Canyon wissen, ob das Thema in Zukunft besser gelöst wird. 

Sonst ist die Marke Canyon nach drei Bikes für mich erledigt. Ob ich das aktuelle Bike zurücksende behalte ich mir vor. 

Besten Dank,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (6. März 2015)

Reklamation bzgl. Änderungen der verbauten Komponenten führen immer ins Leere. Inzwischen ist Canyon zu groß, als dass sie sich darum kümmern bzw. Sorgen machen müssten, ihre Bikes abzusetzen. Gerade die MTBs sind spätestens bis Mitte des Jahres restlos ausverkauft. Sprich, gibt einer sein Bike zurück, findet sich relativ schnell ein neuer Käufer. Ist leider so! 

Zu Gute halten muss man Canyon allerdings, dass es auch schon mal vorkam, dass bessere Teile als ursprünglich ausgezeichnet verbaut wurden.


----------



## mZe92 (6. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe am 6. Oktober 2014 das oben genannte Bike im Canyon Online Shop bestellt. Die Auslieferung hat noch nicht stattgefunden. Zwischenzeitlich wurde die Ausstattung gemäss Homepage geändert - leider zu meinem Nachteil. Im Detail geht es um den Trigger (X01 > X1) und die Kassette (X01 > X1). Das ist nach UVP der Teile im Einzelhandel ein Minus von etwa 150 €.
> 
> ...



Mach dafür vielleicht einen eigenen Thread auf, ich denke hier wird es schnell überlesen geschweige denn GElesen.


----------



## SlayerLover (6. März 2015)

Wer von Euch hat sein CF8.0 mit Shimano XT umgerüstet auf eine iSpec Adapterlösung?
Hab den Adapter vorliegen und stelle jetzt fest, dass die Schaltzüge zu demontieren sind.
Ist das korrekt und wenn ja, sind dann neue fällig und wie anspruchsvoll ist die Montage insgesamt?
Danke !


----------



## ES7.0 (6. März 2015)

Leider noch nicht, aber ich werde bei meinem CF8.0 race auch direkt auf die XT Bremse wechseln. Deshalb berichte bitte mal, wie es bei dir geklappt hat. Hast du den Adapter von Problem  Solver? Werde meinen ispec to matchmaker adapter selbst anfertigen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## waxtomwax (6. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat sein CF8.0 mit Shimano XT umgerüstet auf eine iSpec Adapterlösung?
> Hab den Adapter vorliegen und stelle jetzt fest, dass die Schaltzüge zu demontieren sind.
> Ist das korrekt und wenn ja, sind dann neue fällig und wie anspruchsvoll ist die Montage insgesamt?
> Danke !



Brauchst nix demontieren. Geht easy wie in der Anleitung. Hilft aber, wenn du Shifter und Bremse vom Lenker nimmst.


----------



## Deleted176859 (6. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe am 6. Oktober 2014 das oben genannte Bike im Canyon Online Shop bestellt. Die Auslieferung hat noch nicht stattgefunden. Zwischenzeitlich wurde die Ausstattung gemäss Homepage geändert - leider zu meinem Nachteil. Im Detail geht es um den Trigger (X01 > X1) und die Kassette (X01 > X1). Das ist nach UVP der Teile im Einzelhandel ein Minus von etwa 150 €.
> 
> ...




Wenn Canyon sich da nicht "kulant" zeigt und den Preisunterschied zwischen der X01 / X1 erstattet würde ich ohne lange zu überlegen das Bike zurücksenden! Das wäre ja genau so wenn ich ein Bike mit XT bestelle und krieg ne SLX...

Das ist eigentlich nicht zu fassen! Und anstatt man sich da kulant zeigt redet man sich raus....

Ganz schlechte Werbung Canyon...!!! Wie gesagt da würde ich gar nicht lange Diskutieren! Ab in den Karton und Retoure....!!!


----------



## SlayerLover (6. März 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Brauchst nix demontieren. Geht easy wie in der Anleitung. Hilft aber, wenn du Shifter und Bremse vom Lenker nimmst.



Also in der Shimano Anleitung steht die Züge sind zu entfernen:
http://www.shimano.com/media/techdo...SI-7780A-001-00-Eng_v1_m56577569830747524.pdf

_"Loosen the cable fixing bolt (nut) of the front derailleur or rear derailleur, and then pull the inner cable out of the shifting lever unit in the same way as when installing the inner cable."_

Kann mir sonst jemand bestätigen, daß es entgegen der Anleitung funktioniert????


----------



## waxtomwax (6. März 2015)

Hey,
ich hab's doch selbst gemacht. Probier's einfach. Ist wirklich kinderleicht.


----------



## amb (7. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat sein CF8.0 mit Shimano XT umgerüstet auf eine iSpec Adapterlösung?
> Hab den Adapter vorliegen und stelle jetzt fest, dass die Schaltzüge zu demontieren sind.
> Ist das korrekt und wenn ja, sind dann neue fällig und wie anspruchsvoll ist die Montage insgesamt?
> Danke !



Hey, 

Du kannst die Schelle einfach abschrauben und den iSpec Adapter montieren. Du brauchst definitiv nicht Züge oder so lösen. Aber auf jeden Fall die weiße Platte abnehmen, sonst passt der iSpec Deckel nicht drauf.

Grüße


----------



## GrüneRose (7. März 2015)

Wie sieht bei euch mittlerweile der Lack aus? Hatte gerade meine dritte Ausfahrt und einen Lack Abplatzer knapp unter dem Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze. Dabei bin ich weder gestürtzt noch habe ich das Bike irgendwo angelehnt?!? Ist ein CF 8.0 in Blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascim (7. März 2015)

Sorry falscher thread. BTW wie kann man einen Post löschen?


----------



## MitschundCo (8. März 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch mittlerweile der Lack aus? Hatte gerade meine dritte Ausfahrt und einen Lack Abplatzer knapp unter dem Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze. Dabei bin ich weder gestürtzt noch habe ich das Bike irgendwo angelehnt?!? Ist ein CF 8.0 in Blau.


Magst ein Pic posten?

Bei diesem schönen Blau schmerzt das natürlich


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

Haben die CF8.0 mit der Fox und den EX1501 vorne ne 20er oder 15er Steckachse?


----------



## excem (9. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Haben die CF8.0 mit der Fox und den EX1501 vorne ne 20er oder 15er Steckachse?


15mm die DT Swiss Nabe hat imho keine Option auf 20mm.


----------



## Chris_360 (9. März 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch mittlerweile der Lack aus? Hatte gerade meine dritte Ausfahrt und einen Lack Abplatzer knapp unter dem Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze. Dabei bin ich weder gestürtzt noch habe ich das Bike irgendwo angelehnt?!? Ist ein CF 8.0 in Blau.


Dank lackschutzfolie kein thema. Bloss an der stelle hab ich keine, weil da im normalfall auch kein risiko besteht.


----------



## grobi59 (10. März 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es möglich ist eine Bestellung zu übernehmen, falls Ja, biete ich mein CF 8.0 Race in M und Team Lackierung an, bevor ich storniere. Lieferung soll KW 14 sein.


----------



## Greyhound (10. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen können die hoffentlich glücklichen 8.0 Race Besitzer mal bitte posten, ob bei allen das Downgrade von x01 auf x1 bei Komponenten vorgenommen wurde? Ich darf meins nach dieser uuuuuuunnnnnnnndlichen Wartezeit dann auch mal abholen und finde den Etikettenschwindel schon etwas dreist! Grüße


----------



## Sylver46 (10. März 2015)

So Leute,

nachdem ich ja noch mehrere Versuche unternommen hab, vielleicht doch mein Strive behalten zu können, habe ich es letztlich doch zurück gesandt. 
Man war Bereit mir 100€ Nachlass bei einem Bikewert von 4899€ zu bieten, was wirklich absolut lächerlich ist, da es gerade mal 2% des Kaufpreises aus macht. Das wäre wie 10€ Nachlass für einen zerkratzten Kühlschrank und da ist man selbst von Media Markt weit aus höhere Rabatte gewöhnt.
Nichts desto Trotz ging es mir hier auch gar nicht darum irgendwelche Geldbeträge aus der Sache zu ziehen, denn dann hätte ich mir erst gar nicht ein Bike für fast 5000€ bestellt. Viel mehr wollte ich einfach nur ein absolut makelloses Bike, an dem ich mich erfreuen kann und was mir die 4899€ dann auch absolut Wert ist. Aber das sollte mir Seitens Canyon nicht vergönnt sein. 
Nachdem ich angeboten hatte, das Bike zurück zu senden, um eine Reparatur durchführen zu lassen, wurde mir mitgeteilt, das Ersatzteile frühestens Mitte des Jahres verfügbar wären, also irgendwann im Juli. Solang wollte ich natürlich mein Bike nicht im Keller stehen lassen, daher war mein Anliegen, dass ich doch vielleicht mit dem Bike jetzt fahren könnte und man mir dann, wenn die Bauteilversorgung geklärt ist, die Möglichkeit des Austausches des Hinterbaus gibt. Aber auch dies war Seitens Canyon nicht gewollt. Am Ende hieß es nur noch schicken Sie das Bike zurück. Gesagt getan, immerhin war das Geld innerhalb eines Tages wieder auf meinem PayPal Konto.

Nach 7 Monaten Vorfreude und wenigen Minuten Herzklopfen beim Auspacken, worauf eine große Ernüchterung folgte kann ich jetzt nur sagen, dass ich von Canyon komplett geheilt bin, scheiß auf geiz ist geil, scheiß auf Direktversand und scheiß auf angeblich so tolle Vermarktungskonzepte. 
Ich gehe Zukunft lieber in den Bikeladen um die Ecke und kaufe mir da mein Bike, dass vielleicht nicht die geilsten Komponenten dran hat, dafür sieht man aber direkt was man bekommt und man bekommt auch Support vor Ort und wird nicht durch 1000 Warteschleifen geführt, bis man wieder jemanden dran hat, der auch nichts entscheiden kann.

Wenn ich jetzt die Geschichte mit dem Minderwertigeren Komponenten bei den Bikes lese, dann kann ich nur jeden ermutigen sein Bike auch Postwendend direkt an diesen miserablen Laden zurück zu schicken, denn nur so kann man denen auch Zeigen, wie man mit seinen Kunden nicht umzugehen hat... das Canyon von vor paar Jahren gibt es offensichtlich nicht mehr.

Ich bin raus, danke und tschüss


----------



## hanz-hanz (10. März 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> ...wäre wie 10€ Nachlass für einen zerkratzten Kühlschrank und da ist man selbst von Media Markt weit aus höhere Rabatte gewöhnt.
> ....
> von Canyon komplett geheilt bin, scheiß auf geiz ist geil, scheiß auf...




Hmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (10. März 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich ja noch mehrere Versuche unternommen hab, vielleicht doch mein Strive behalten zu können, habe ich es letztlich doch zurück gesandt.
> Man war Bereit mir 100€ Nachlass bei einem Bikewert von 4899€ zu bieten, was wirklich absolut lächerlich ist, da es gerade mal 2% des Kaufpreises aus macht. Das wäre wie 10€ Nachlass für einen zerkratzten Kühlschrank und da ist man selbst von Media Markt weit aus höhere Rabatte gewöhnt.
> ...


Es tut mir wirklich sehr leid für dich. Kann es durchaus nachvollziehen. Ich selbst habe gezittert ob wohl alles passen wird, da ja im Forum einige Reklamationen zu lesen waren bzw die vielen Terminverschiebungen auf Produktionsfehler schließen ließen.

Klar hast du Recht, zurück damit und eines beim Händler vor Ort. Aber ich möchte eben genau dieses Bike. Nicht nur wegen des Preises und der Ausstattung, sondern weil es farblich und optisch einfach einzigartig ist. Nicht umsonst ist diese Firma in den letzten Jahren so schnell so groß geworden. Vielleicht auch zu schnell wie man an den angesprochenen Ereignissen erkennt. Aber so ist es leider fast überall. Wenn man zu schnell wächst kann der Schuss nach hinten los gehen.

Mich persönlich sprechen die Bikes von YT, Giant, Trek oder Specialized leider überhaupt nicht an, daher kann ich nur hoffen dass Canyon seine Ziele wieder runter schraubt bzw aus den gemachten Fehlern lernt.

Für all diejenigen, die auch mit anderen Herstellern liebäugeln, können getrost ein Zeichen setzen und wo anders einkaufen. Das muss dann eh jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich finde nur man muss die Sache nüchtern und objektiv betrachten. Das soll jetzt keine Entschuldigung sein sondern eine Erklärung. Es hilft halt nichts, sie kommen im Moment einfach nicht nach bzw sind komplett überfordert.


----------



## Deleted176859 (10. März 2015)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich ja noch mehrere Versuche unternommen hab, vielleicht doch mein Strive behalten zu können, habe ich es letztlich doch zurück gesandt.
> Man war Bereit mir 100€ Nachlass bei einem Bikewert von 4899€ zu bieten, was wirklich absolut lächerlich ist, da es gerade mal 2% des Kaufpreises aus macht. Das wäre wie 10€ Nachlass für einen zerkratzten Kühlschrank und da ist man selbst von Media Markt weit aus höhere Rabatte gewöhnt.
> ...





Eigentlich nicht zu fassen wie man sich mit solchen zugegeben "Einzelfällen" doch sein Image etwas ruinieren kann die ja eigentlich nur hier
im Forum öffentlich gemacht werden. Für mich unverständlich! Kundenzufriedenheit, Kulanz, entgegenkommen...Fremdwörter?

Wo wäre das Problem gewesen  ein neues (makelloses) Bike zuzusenden mit paar Worten des Bedauerns, und einer kleinen Aufmerksamkeit in Form eines Gutscheines etc...

Ich hab mein erstes Canyon 2003 gekauft, bin heute noch "Fan" von Canyon, was die erreicht haben zb. die Erfolge bei der Tour neben all den großen Namen da ziehe ich meinen Hut, aber früher hat sich hier mal ein Mitarbeiter gemeldet wo dann eine Lösung gefunden wurde bei solchen Problemen....

Allerdings ist der "Preisvorteil" bei Canyon mittlerweile so "Geschrumpft" das man mit kleinen "Abstrichen" bei der Ausstattung getrost auch den Fachhändler an der Ecke mit allen Vorteilen in Betracht ziehen kann.

Vielleicht legt man seitens Canyon mittlerweile auch zu viel Augenmerk auf den Profi - Rennsport Bereich...(zb. 2 Teams !!! bei der Tour Katusha und Moviestar...was die Kosten...!!!)


----------



## Ascim (10. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe am 6. Oktober 2014 das oben genannte Bike im Canyon Online Shop bestellt. Die Auslieferung hat noch nicht stattgefunden. Zwischenzeitlich wurde die Ausstattung gemäss Homepage geändert - leider zu meinem Nachteil. Im Detail geht es um den Trigger (X01 > X1) und die Kassette (X01 > X1). Das ist nach UVP der Teile im Einzelhandel ein Minus von etwa 150 €.
> 
> ...



Canyon hat mich gebeten Ihre Antwort auf meine Anfrage nicht zu zitieren. Daher fasse ich die Antwort kurz mit meinen eigenen Worten zusammen:

_Canyon bedauert, dass die Darstellung der Ausstattung fehlerhaft war.
Angaben auf der HP und im Katalog sind unverbindlich. 
Fehler lassen sich nicht vermeiden. 
Preisdifferenz von X01 auf X1 im Handel liegt bei 50 - 60 €. 
Wiedergutmachung durch Canyon Messenger Bag angeboten._

Das Angebot ist ja nett gemeint. Mir geht es in dem Fall ums Prinzip und nicht um die paar Kröten. Sie haben vor allem nicht beantwortet, wie der Kunde in Zukunft vor solchen Überraschungen gefeit sein soll. Es kann meines Erachtens nicht sein, dass sich Canyon mehr oder weniger jegliche Änderungen vorbehalten kann. Wenn ich was bestelle möchte ich spätestens bei der Bestätigung eine Auflistung der Komponenten haben. Dann kann ich unmittelbar reagieren. Wochen oder Monate später was zu ändern ist bei den Lieferzeiten absolut indiskutabel. Ich werde bei Canyon erneut diesen Punkt ansprechen. Da muss eine bessere Lösung für den Kunden her.


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2015)

Dass sich C bei einem 5000 Euro Bike nicht kulant zeigt, ist schon hart. Allerdings kriegt man zu dem Preis auch was sehr schönes im Einzelhandel, insofern ist es nur nerviges Lehrgeld.

Sich aber aufzuregen, weil eine andere Kassette oder ein anderes Schaltwerk verbaut ist, entbehrt einfach jeder Grundlage, weil die Abbildungen und Ausstattungslisten immer bei jeder Firma vorbehaltlich irgendwelcher Änderungen sind. Ärgerlich, aber machen kann man da gar nix.


----------



## Ascim (10. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> _Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 6. März 2015 bezüglich Ihrer Bestellung eines Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race.
> Wir bedauern sehr, dass es bei dem von Ihnen bestellten Rad zu einer fehlerhaften Darstellung des Ausstattungsumfangs auf unserer Homepage gekommen ist. Für die dadurch entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns in aller Form bei Ihnen entschuldigen.
> An dem von Ihnen bestellten Rad wird entgegen früherer, fehlerhafter Angaben eine Sram X1 Kassette und ein X1 Schalthebel verbaut. Wir können natürlich nachvollziehen, dass Sie die ursprünglich aufgeführten Komponenten als maßgeblich ansehen. Allerdings sind unsere Angaben im Katalog und auf der Homepage unverbindlich, siehe dazu auch Ziffer 2 Absatz 1 unserer allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Unsere Ausstattungsangaben im Katalog und auf der Homepage erfolgen selbstverständlich unter größter Sorgfalt, leider lassen sich jedoch Fehler nicht immer vermeiden.
> ...



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
vielen Dank für dieses nett gemeinte Angebot.
Nichtsdestotrotz haben Sie leider die zweite Frage in meiner Email noch nicht beantwortet. 
Sie sagen, dass die Angaben auf der Homepage und im Katalog nicht verbindlich sind.
Zudem werden in der Auftragsbestätigung keine Details zum Lieferumfang gegeben.
Woher weiss der Kunde dann was er geschickt bekommt? Ich wäre froh, wenn Sie mir
das noch beantworten könnten.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen,


----------



## vosmic (10. März 2015)

Die Preisdifferenz liegt in der Tat bei Ca. 60 Euro. Ärgerlich aber mal schauen was bei der Abholung in Koblenz gesagt wird. Bin übrigens 4 Wochen vor dem Termin dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascim (10. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dass sich C bei einem 5000 Euro Bike nicht kulant zeigt, ist schon hart. Allerdings kriegt man zu dem Preis auch was sehr schönes im Einzelhandel, insofern ist es nur nerviges Lehrgeld.
> 
> Sich aber aufzuregen, weil eine andere Kassette oder ein anderes Schaltwerk verbaut ist, entbehrt einfach jeder Grundlage, weil die Abbildungen und Ausstattungslisten immer bei jeder Firma vorbehaltlich irgendwelcher Änderungen sind. Ärgerlich, aber machen kann man da gar nix.



Ahso, also einfach akzeptieren oder wie? Sorry, aber X01 reinschreiben und später auf X1 downgraden hat nix mit vertippen zu tun. Entweder haben sie nicht den gewünschten Rabatt bei SRAM bekommen und haben daher um das Budget zu halten die Komponenten gewechselt oder (aber das ist bös gesagt) sie haben so mehr Kunden für das Produkt gewinnen wollen. Ist der Fisch erstmal an der Angel... Übrigens ersteres wäre auch zu Lasten des Kunden, denn so haben sie ihre Marge gehalten und den Nachteil an den Kunden weiter gereicht...

Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe will ich auch die Hauptkomponenten definiert haben und kann später nicht akzeptieren, wenn andere Felgen drauf sind. Logo interessiert mich nicht im Detail was im Inneren verbaut ist, so lange es nicht kaputt geht und sich als Chinaschrott herausstellt. Analog interessiert mich beim Bike auch nicht, was für Schrauben sie verwenden. Aber so ziemlich alle Komponenten sind sichtbar und damit muss ein Bike-Hersteller leben und umgehen können. Hallo it's their business...

Nun ja, ich schau mal was sie dazu sagen. Was kostet es mich eine Email zu schreiben.


----------



## nationrider (10. März 2015)

Eine Frage zu dem o.g.Problem von einem anderen  Versenderkunden:

erhält man keine Auftragsbestätigung in der dezidiert alle Komponenten aufgeführt sind?


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Ahso, also einfach akzeptieren oder wie? Sorry, aber X01 reinschreiben und später auf X1 downgraden hat nix mit vertippen zu tun. Entweder haben sie nicht den gewünschten Rabatt bei SRAM bekommen und haben daher um das Budget zu halten die Komponenten gewechselt oder (aber das ist bös gesagt) sie haben so mehr Kunden für das Produkt gewinnen wollen. Ist der Fisch erstmal an der Angel... Übrigens ersteres wäre auch zu Lasten des Kunden, denn so haben sie ihre Marge gehalten und den Nachteil an den Kunden weiter gereicht...
> 
> Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe will ich auch die Hauptkomponenten definiert haben und kann später nicht akzeptieren, wenn andere Felgen drauf sind. Logo interessiert mich nicht im Detail was im Inneren verbaut ist, so lange es nicht kaputt geht und sich als Chinaschrott herausstellt. Analog interessiert mich beim Bike auch nicht, was für Schrauben sie verwenden. Aber so ziemlich alle Komponenten sind sichtbar und damit muss ein Bike-Hersteller leben und umgehen können. Hallo it's their business...
> 
> Nun ja, ich schau mal was sie dazu sagen. Was kostet es mich eine Email zu schreiben.




Ich wollte nicht sagen, dass das ok ist. Nur dass man da sicher keinerlei Handhabe geschweige denn Ansprüchf hat...das berühmte "Techn. Änderungen vorbehalten".
Wie schon über mir gesagt, haben sie einfach die Marge vergrößert.


----------



## Ascim (10. März 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu dem o.g.Problem von einem anderen  Versenderkunden:
> 
> erhält man keine Auftragsbestätigung in der dezidiert alle Komponenten aufgeführt sind?



Nope.
CANYON; 4.473,21 CHF; Strive CF 8.0 RACE; M; factory enduro team
That's it.


----------



## lpob (11. März 2015)

werde höchstwahrscheinlich aus genannten Gründen auch zur konkurrnez gehen, leider.
noch ein kurzer Gedanke, warum dieser "Tippfehler" enstanden sein könnte: Euro-Kurs


----------



## bartos0815 (11. März 2015)

da es wie immer um gewinnmaximierung geht wird das spiel halt auf des kunden rücken ausgetragen. 
stellt sich die frage worauf kann sich der kunde bei einem online versandhändler dann verlassen, wenn das auf der hp dargestellte und für den käufer als einzig mögliche informationsquelle dienende medium, als unverbindlich dient. der kunde kauft auch nach der ausstattung, wenn diese dann falsch angegeben wird für das im kauffall eindeutig zu frust. 
an einer verbindlichen angabe der ausstattung zumindest in der bestellbestätigung sollte canyon dringend arbeiten!


----------



## mohlo (11. März 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> an einer verbindlichen angabe der ausstattung zumindest in der bestellbestätigung sollte canyon dringend arbeiten!


Warum sollten sie das tun? Deren Räder gehen ja weg wie warme Semmeln! Die Zauberworte heißen "Angebot" und "Nachfrage". Solange die ihre Räder am Markt absetzen können, werden sie weiter an der Ausstattungs- und Preisschraube drehen. Für mich ist "Canyon" das "Apple der Bikeversender". Gute Räder mit (noch) sehr guter Ausstattung und dazu - und meiner Meinung nach der wichtigste Faktor, der ihnen zu immensem Wachstum verholfen hat - ein einzigartiges Markeimage mit einer hervorragenden Corporate Identity (Logo, Homepage, Showroom, etc.)


----------



## bartos0815 (11. März 2015)

grad weil die bikes weggehen wie warme semmeln wärs ggü den kunden angebracht die auszuliefernde ausstattung genau zu spezifizieren. in anderen branchen werden ausstattungen und funktionen jedenfalls exakt definiert. eine abweichung ist natürlich zulässig, dann aber gilt der gleichwertigkeitsgrundsatz. ein downgrade zum selben preis ist einfach kundenverarsche und sollte gerade von leitbetrieben vermieden werden!
ein image kann auch schnell schlagseite erlangen..


----------



## TrailProf (11. März 2015)

Mei, wenn ich dass hier so lese
Ich hoffe dass es sich bei den hier geschilderten Dingen um Einzelfälle/Ausrutscher handelt.
Ich bin bei Canyon gelandet, weil das Strive CF zu meiner Wunschspezifikation einfach wie "Faust auf's Auge" passt.
Ich hoffe ich bin hinsichtlich Kulanz/Service nun nicht "hinter dem Mond" gelandet.
Auf der anderen Seite sollte man vielleicht schon im Vorfeld bewusst einige Abstriche einkalkulieren, dann ist der Frust hinterher nicht so groß.


----------



## mohlo (11. März 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> grad weil die bikes weggehen wie warme semmeln wärs ggü den kunden angebracht die auszuliefernde ausstattung genau zu spezifizieren. in anderen branchen werden ausstattungen und funktionen jedenfalls exakt definiert. eine abweichung ist natürlich zulässig, dann aber gilt der gleichwertigkeitsgrundsatz. ein downgrade zum selben preis ist einfach kundenverarsche und sollte gerade von leitbetrieben vermieden werden!
> ein image kann auch schnell schlagseite erlangen..


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich unterstütze keineswegs das Verhalten von Canyon. Wäre bei meinem Strive AL 7.0 Race eine minderwertige Komponente verbaut, würde ich sicherlich auch Strunk machen. Ich vermute allerdings, dass der Anteil der unzufriedenen Kunden so verschwindend gering ist, das Canyon sich keinen cm bewegen wird. Löblich ist dagegen z.B. der Support von Radon im Nachbarforum. Dort wird innerhalb von wenigen Stunden auf Anliegen von Kunden eingegangen und selbst Chefentwickler Bodo Probst meldet sich regelmäßig persönlich zu Wort! Canyon macht es halt wie unsere Kanzlerette: Aussitzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (11. März 2015)

also ich kenne das exakt so von Mitbewerbern, ist ja auch kein hexenwerk....


----------



## bartos0815 (11. März 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> also ich kenne das exakt so von Mitbewerbern, ist ja auch kein hexenwerk....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368239


geht ja doch!


----------



## mohlo (11. März 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> also ich kenne das exakt so von Mitbewerbern, ist ja auch kein hexenwerk....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368239


Mit dem entscheidenden Unterschied, dass Propain nur einen winzigen Bruchteil von der Bikemenge ausliefert, die Canyon absetzt. Wer dick im Geschäft ist kann sich solche "Patzer" halt leisten. Was stören mich schon die paar Kunden, die in einem Radforum rummeckern?! Dann verkaufe ich die 100 Rückläufer halt an die nächsten in der Warteschleife. Klingt traurig, ist aber leider Realität!


----------



## mZe92 (11. März 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Mit dem entscheidenden Unterschied, dass Propain nur einen winzigen Bruchteil von der Bikemenge ausliefert, die Canyon absetzt. Wer dick im Geschäft ist kann sich solche "Patzer" halt leisten. Was stören mich schon die paar Kunden, die in einem Radforum rummeckern?! Dann verkaufe ich die 100 Rückläufer halt an die nächsten in der Warteschleife. Klingt traurig, ist aber leider Realität!



So sieht die Realität aus.... Ich mein warum soll man sich es denn unnötig erschweren? Wieso muss man ausgerechnet jetzt damit anfangen die einzelnen Parts zu bestätigen?

Schön wäre es allerdings wenn man schon zuvor auf den Einbau der Teile die nicht ausgezeichnet sind aufmerksam gemacht wird, damit man früh genug die Bestellung zurück nehmen kann oder ähnliches und möglicherweise überhaupt noch ein Rad für diese Saison erhält. Ich komme echt ins schwitzen wenn ich daran denke das mein Strive CF 9.0 Team erst in knapp 9 Wochen kommen soll und dann noch nicht mal fest steht ob es wirklich 100% das ist was ich bestellt habe. Nichts gegen die lange Wartezeit, wer spät bestellt der erhält es eben auch spät aber man sollte da wenigstens früh genug drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden meiner Meinung nach.

Zumal ich das Bike dann dort vor Ort abholen und bezahlen werde, ansonsten Zahle ich auch in 49 Hunderteuroscheinen,Änderungen (Vielleicht auch nur 40 Scheine) oder Irrtümer (Falschgeld) - vorbehalten, ist doch im Endeffekt genau dasselbe oder sehe ich das verkehrt? Ist doch eine Preisdifferenz von nur 900 EUR dann, für die effektiv vielleicht dann nur 40% Gewinn anstatt 45%, darauf muss ich doch nicht aufmerksam machen.

Der Umgang mit solchen Problematiken ist echt ein Scherz und das von so einem renommierten Hersteller. Das sowas überhaupt vom deutschen Gesetz her unterstützt wird, wo wir doch sonst für jeden "Scheiß" Regelungen haben, verstehe ich irgendwo auch nicht.


----------



## Ascim (11. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> vielen Dank für dieses nett gemeinte Angebot.
> Nichtsdestotrotz haben Sie leider die zweite Frage in meiner Email noch nicht beantwortet.
> Sie sagen, dass die Angaben auf der Homepage und im Katalog nicht verbindlich sind.
> ...



Die Antwort von Canyon mit meinen eigenen Worten:
_Grundsätzlich liefert man die Komponenten so aus wie im Web oder Katalog dargestellt.
In seltenen Fällen können falsche Komponenten aufgelistet sein. 
Diese Fehler werden so schnell wie möglich richtig gestellt.
Komponenten werden immer unverbindlich gelistet um sich abzusichern._

Tjo, alles in allem unangenehm für Canyon und den Kunden...

Was ich mich frage. Können wir mal eingrenzen ab wann und wie lange X01 (Trigger und Kassette) auf der HP stand ?
Die Bikes wurden ja am 12. Juni 2014 auf der HP gelauncht. 
Also ich habe mein Bike am 6. Oktober 2014 bestellt. Damals stand es noch mit X01 Trigger und Kassette da.
Hatte das von Anfang an diese Ausstattung? 

PS: Canyon liest das Forum hier mit, wie die Bitte an mich zeigt das direkte Zitat ihrer Email zu entfernen.


----------



## Freefly85 (12. März 2015)

Hi,

Eine Frage zu den Bremsen. Bei mir sind die Guide RSC montiert. Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass die Dinger irgendwie besser funktionieren könnten. Sogar meine uralten Avid beissen mehr! Habt ihr eure Bremsen entlüftet nachdem ihr das Bike aufgebaut hattet?
Meine Griffweiteneinstellung ist weit weg vom Lenker und die Druckpunkteinstellung ist auch so eingestellt, dass der Bremshebel eigentlich minimal gezogen werden müsste. Aber ich kann ihn fast 2/3 zum Lenker ziehen und alles fühlt sich ziemlich "soft" an...

Stellt sich die Guide RSC noch selber und automatisch etwas ein, resp. hilft dann das *PURE™-Blase*, die letzten Luftblasen zu entfernen? Oder muss ich doch noch das Entlüftungsset kaufen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## mohlo (12. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Auf der Webseite hier ist ein Screenshot von einem Artikel am Tag des
> Launches: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1641952 Da ist zumindest der Trigger ein X01.


Hier geht es doch um das CF 8.0 Race?! Auf dem Screenshot steht als Trigger "X1" und nicht "X01". Ist doch somit richtig ausgezeichnet?!

Fakt ist allerdings, dass auf der Homepage bis mind. Oktober 2014 X01 bei Trigger und Kassette stand. Ich überlegte damals, ob ich vom AL 7.0 Race auf das CF 8.0 Race umsteigen sollte. Ich bin dann beim AL geblieben, weil mir die 600 EUR Aufpreis die 1kg Gewichtsersparnis trotz X01-Komponenten nicht wert waren.


----------



## Ascim (12. März 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Hier geht es doch um das CF 8.0 Race?! Auf dem Screenshot steht als Trigger "X1" und nicht "X01". Ist doch somit richtig ausgezeichnet?!
> 
> Fakt ist allerdings, dass auf der Homepage bis mind. Oktober 2014 X01 bei Trigger und Kassette stand. Ich überlegte damals, ob ich vom AL 7.0 Race auf das CF 8.0 Race umsteigen sollte. Ich bin dann beim AL geblieben, weil mir die 600 EUR Aufpreis die 1kg Gewichtsersparnis trotz X01-Komponenten nicht wert waren.


Oh Mist, du hast Recht. Sorry korrigiere ich gleich. Nevertheless, es wird sich doch jemand finden der gleich bestellt hat und einen Screenshot der Komponenten gemacht hat oder?


----------



## Ascim (12. März 2015)

Freefly85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Eine Frage zu den Bremsen. Bei mir sind die Guide RSC montiert. Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass die Dinger irgendwie besser funktionieren könnten. Sogar meine uralten Avid beissen mehr! Habt ihr eure Bremsen entlüftet nachdem ihr das Bike aufgebaut hattet?
> Meine Griffweiteneinstellung ist weit weg vom Lenker und die Druckpunkteinstellung ist auch so eingestellt, dass der Bremshebel eigentlich minimal gezogen werden müsste. Aber ich kann ihn fast 2/3 zum Lenker ziehen und alles fühlt sich ziemlich "soft" an...
> ...


Ich habe die Guide R auf meinem DH Bike. Der Druckpunkt war weit weg von Lenker, so dass ich die Griffweite erst mal stark reduziert habe. Der Druckpunkt ist nicht hart erlaubt aber schönes dosieren. Bin aber auch erst zweimal runter gefahren. Die Bremse ist also noch nicht mal eingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascim (12. März 2015)

Wie löscht man einen Post komplett?


----------



## nationrider (12. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Wie löscht man einen Post komplett?


bearbeiten, löschen und punkt rein z.B.


----------



## Vincy (12. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Wie löscht man einen Post komplett?



Auf den Button "*Melden*" klicken und den Mod um Löschung bitten.


----------



## mohlo (12. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Wie löscht man einen Post komplett?


Jetzt mach Dir mal nicht in die Hosen und fang nicht an Deine eigenen Beiträge zu zensieren!

Fakt ist, auf der Homepage standen falschen Angaben, die nun korrigiert wurden. Ist auch nicht das erste mal, dass so etwas passiert.
Wenn es anders herum wäre - XX1- anstatt X01-Trigger - würde hier wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht so ein riesen Fass aufgemacht.
Und bevor die Frage aufkommt: Nein, ich bin kein Canyon-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## MitschundCo (12. März 2015)

Interessanter Artikel der vielleicht zum Thema Kundenzufriedenheit passt...

http://www.blick-aktuell.de/Koblenz/Canyon-staerkt-den-Standort-Koblenz-56261.html


----------



## scarto8 (12. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen...Ich bin ab heute auch neues Mitglied in eurem Wartezimmer. Ich hab mir das Strive CF 8.0 in schwarz XL bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich es noch bekomme bevor der Sommer vorbei ist.  Auf der Homepage steht KW 18 (27.4.-2.5.) 

Auch wichtig wäre, das es unbeschadet ankommt,tut mir leid zu lesen,dass doch einige Bikes bei ihrem neuen Besitzer angekommen sind ,die irgendwelche Macken hatten.

MfG Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (12. März 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## vosmic (12. März 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...Ich bin ab heute auch neues Mitglied in eurem Wartezimmer. Ich hab mir das Strive CF 8.0 in schwarz XL bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ob ich es noch bekomme bevor der Sommer vorbei ist.  Auf der Homepage steht KW 18 (27.4.-2.5.)
> 
> Auch wichtig wäre, das es unbeschadet ankommt,tut mir leid zu lesen,dass doch einige Bikes bei ihrem neuen Besitzer angekommen sind ,die irgendwelche Macken hatten.
> 
> MfG Sascha


Willkommen und wie schon erwähnt bei mir wurde die angekündigte Lieferzeit sogar um 4 Wochen unterschritten.


----------



## scarto8 (12. März 2015)

Es wäre natürlich klasse wenn es auch schon früher kommen würde,da hätte ich nix dagegen.


----------



## Ascim (12. März 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Jetzt mach Dir mal nicht in die Hosen und fang nicht an Deine eigenen Beiträge zu zensieren!
> 
> Fakt ist, auf der Homepage standen falschen Angaben, die nun korrigiert wurden. Ist auch nicht das erste mal, dass so etwas passiert.
> Wenn es anders herum wäre - XX1- anstatt X01-Trigger - würde hier wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht so ein riesen Fass aufgemacht.
> Und bevor die Frage aufkommt: Nein, ich bin kein Canyon-Mitarbeiter.


Hei Mohlo,  easy easy. Ich mache öfter posts vom Handy und hatte da schon doppelt gepostet wegen Verbindungsproblemen. Daher die Frage. Ich habe das direkte Zitat aufgrund der Bitte von Canyon raus genommen und nicht weil ich einen rechtlichen Anspruch ihrerseits gesehen habe. Wer die Mail mag kann mir eine Nachricht zukommen lassen... Den Inhalt habe ich ja wiedergegeben. Grüße


----------



## scarto8 (13. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Willkommen und wie schon erwähnt bei mir wurde die angekündigte Lieferzeit sogar um 4 Wochen unterschritten.



Welches Modell hast du dir bestellt und wie sind deine Fahreindrücke?


----------



## vosmic (13. März 2015)

Hab's gerade abgeholt und bin bis jetzt nur Ca 20 Minuten vor Ort gefahren. Muss noch alles abstimmen aber macht keinen schlechten Eindruck.
Mein Modell Strive CF 8.0 Race L in der Teamfarbe.


----------



## mZe92 (13. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Hab's gerade abgeholt und bin bis jetzt nur Ca 20 Minuten vor Ort gefahren. Muss noch alles abstimmen aber macht keinen schlechten Eindruck.
> Mein Modell Strive CF 8.0 Race L in der Teamfarbe.



So soll es sein! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und pass gut drauf auf :O!


----------



## vosmic (13. März 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> So soll es sein! Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und pass gut drauf auf :O!


Danke Dir. 

Bin übrigens 1,93m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 92 cm. 
Ein paar erste Eindrücke:
Der Shapeshifter funktionierte bei mir auf an hieb und intuitiv. Dachte am Anfang da müsse doch hörbar was einrasten aber das ganze passiert doch relativ geräuschlos.

Die Sattelstütze muss ich relativ weit herausziehen. 150 mm Verstellweg wären für meine Größe wohl optimaler. Ist aber auch eher eine optische Klamotte und stört mich daher nicht wirklich.

Die Verarbeitung ist gut und es klappert bisher nichts. Das mitgelieferte Zubehör ist afaik komplett. Waren die Mudguards  bei Euch dabei?

Das "Abhohlerlebnis" bei Canyon ist ausbaufähig. War eher Massenabfertigung wobei die Mitarbeiter aber freundlich waren.

Die X01/X1 Thematik habe ich erörtert und meinen Standpunkt dazu klar gemacht. Mal sehen wie Canyon sowas in der Zukunft regelt. Einen Grund deswegen vom Kauf zurückzutreten war dieser Umstand für mich zu keinem Zeitpunkt.

Die erste kurze Ausfahrt an meinen Hausberg liegt hinter mir. Bin eher Vorsichtig gefahren um die Bremsen einzufahren. Bergab geht einiges und auch Berg hoch scheine ich schneller geworden zu sein. Die Pedale habe ich mehrfach auf dem Boden gehabt. Der Hinterbaudämpfer brauch definitiv mehr Luft. Bin einfach zu schwer 

Bei der Bremse bin ich noch skeptisch. Ist aber zu früh was zu sagen...

Das 34er Kettenblatt wird getauscht gegen ein 30er. Das mit dem 34er geht einigermaßen aber meine Knie werden es mir danken.

Der Vorbau könnte ggf. für mich einen Tick länger sein. Werde das aber noch in aller ruhe ausloten.

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich meinen Radcomputer (Sigma Rox 10) alternativ montieren kann? Aktuell liegt auf dem Vorbau noch ein Spacer auf.


----------



## Velo-X (13. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> Bin übrigens 1,93m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 92 cm.
> Ein paar erste Eindrücke:
> ...


Falls die Halterung bei Sigma kompatibel zu Garminhalterungen ist, wäre die Sramhalterung mein Tip.











Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascim (13. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> Bin übrigens 1,93m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 92 cm.
> Ein paar erste Eindrücke:
> ...


Mudguards? Sollten die dabei sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (13. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Mudguards? Sollten die dabei sein?


Das war ja meine Frage. Bei mir auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## MitschundCo (13. März 2015)

Einige von uns haben diese als Goodie erhalten wegen der vielen Terminverschiebungen...


----------



## grobi59 (13. März 2015)

Kannst du mal bitte ein Foto einstellen welches deine ausgefahrene Sattelstütze zeigt? Danke


----------



## scarto8 (13. März 2015)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren wenn du mal ein Foto mit der Sattelstütze reinstellst. Bin selber 1,99m groß...


----------



## BraRook (14. März 2015)

...nach einer Woche im Strive AL thread hab ich nun aufgezahlt (vorher strive al 7.0 race) und mir das cf 9.0 race in blau bestellt... liefertermin kw 15! Derweilen wird das Wartezimmer durchforstet... Vor allem die Meinungen zu Carbon interessieren mich...


----------



## vosmic (14. März 2015)

Hab das Foto noch schnell heute morgen bei miesem Licht gemacht. Ein bisschen höher muss sie noch.


----------



## MitschundCo (14. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Hab das Foto noch schnell heute morgen bei miesem Licht gemacht. Ein bisschen höher muss sie noch.


 noch höher?
Hoffe der Rahmen hält das aus...


----------



## vosmic (14. März 2015)

Ja noch höher


----------



## MitschundCo (14. März 2015)

Ich will ja keinem zu nahe treten aber entweder seid ihr definitiv zu groß für diesen Rahmen oder Canyon sollte doch besser ne 150 Stütze verbauen...

Das ist jetzt rein subjektiv meine Einschätzung. Mag sein das Carbon doch mehr aushält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (14. März 2015)

Wir werden sehen... Zu nahe trittst Du mir nicht  Der Rahmen ist definitiv größer als mein letzter XL /22" Rahmen.
150er gibt es aktuell nicht in der Größe nicht. 
Die Stütze war bei der Abholung sogar weiter draußen.


----------



## MitschundCo (14. März 2015)

Hinten an der Stütze ist eh ne "Min" Markierung. Denke die sollte kein Problem sein...


----------



## michikx450f (14. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen... Zu nahe trittst Du mir nicht  Der Rahmen ist definitiv größer als mein letzter XL /22" Rahmen.
> 150er gibt es aktuell nicht in der Größe nicht.
> Die Stütze war bei der Abholung sogar weiter draußen.



Mitte des Jahres ist die vecnum wieder lieferbar;-)
Allerdings muss die Leitung(Zug) außen am Rahmen verlegt werden:-/
Die kindshock lev gibt's doch auch mit 150 in 30,9mm oder??


----------



## MitschundCo (14. März 2015)

Dachte schon es gibt ne Reverb Stealth in 150er Ausführung


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Dachte schon es gibt ne Reverb Stealth in 150er Ausführung



Nicht die 30.9, die gabs nur 2013 und auch da nur ganz kurz.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost---rider (14. März 2015)

Hallo Strivegemeinde,
Ich denke Ihr seid wie ich, bevor die Entscheidung auf das Strive gefallen ist, auch an anderen Enduro- Bikes vorbei geschrammt.
Ich wahr heute im Fachhandel und da sah ich ein Yeti SB6.
Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken das Strive zu stornieren.
Was wären Eure pro und contras ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (14. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nicht die 30.9, die gabs nur 2013 und auch da nur ganz kurz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Und ich hab noch so eine und die werde ich definitiv an ein neues Rad mitnehmen oder wenn was dran ist aufpassen dass sie nicht getauscht wird ;-)


----------



## grobi59 (14. März 2015)

Wo ist denn das Problem, wenn ich auf die min. Markierung der Stütze achte?
Sonst würde Canyon ja auch eine Mindesteinstecktiefe für den Rahmen vorschreiben.


----------



## vosmic (14. März 2015)

Gibt kein Problem...


----------



## grobi59 (14. März 2015)

Deswegen Frage ich:



MitschundCo schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinem zu nahe treten aber entweder seid ihr definitiv zu groß für diesen Rahmen oder Canyon sollte doch besser ne 150 Stütze verbauen...
> 
> Das ist jetzt rein subjektiv meine Einschätzung. Mag sein das Carbon doch mehr aushält.


----------



## grobi59 (14. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> noch höher?
> Hoffe der Rahmen hält das aus...


----------



## Deleted176859 (15. März 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem, wenn ich auf die min. Markierung der Stütze achte?
> Sonst würde Canyon ja auch eine Mindesteinstecktiefe für den Rahmen vorschreiben.




Sicher schreibt Canyon die Mindesteinstecktiefe für den Rahmen vor...!!! Das Thema hatten wir vor kurzem...!!!

Nochmal Zitat Benutzerhandbuch: ...bis mindestens unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr...

Aber mit den neuen Hydro-Rahmen scheint diese Vorgabe scheinbar anders auszulegen zu sein...

Wie auch immer...


----------



## vosmic (15. März 2015)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Sicher schreibt Canyon die Mindesteinstecktiefe für den Rahmen vor...!!! Das Thema hatten wir vor kurzem...!!!
> 
> Nochmal Zitat Benutzerhandbuch: ...bis mindestens unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr...
> 
> ...



Kapitel " Montage aus dem Bikeguard"
...bis mindestens unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohr zum Sitzrohr* bzw.* bis zur Markierung (Min/Max)...
Die Reverb hat eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von ca. 80mm

Kapitel Sitzhöhe anpassen an den Fahrer
Bei Rahmen mit längerem, über das Oberrohr hinausragendem Sitzrohr muss die Sattelstütze mindestens bis unterhalb des Oberrohrs hinein geschoben werden! Das kann zu einer Mindesteinstecktiefe von 10 cm und mehr führen.

Fazit
Unterhalb des Unterrohrs liegt im Falle des Strive CF unter 80mm. Also kein fucking Problem 

Wenn ich die Zeit hab versuche ich das mal auf Bildern einzufangen.


----------



## vosmic (15. März 2015)

Ein paar Bilder:




Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race "L"




Spacerturm bei Auslieferung




Vergleich mit Haibike Q FS RX (2011) in XL




Vergleich mit meiner Xl Winterschlampe








Leider falsch fokussiert  Ist der Auszug bis zur Markierung (80 mm noch im Sattelrohr)


----------



## TrailProf (16. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr schön, ich finde den Sattelauszug oder -Überhöhung völlig i.O.
Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn? Ich habe auch ein L bestellt bei SL 88 cm.

@all: postet doch ruhig noch ein paar Bilder, dann verstreicht die Zeit bis zur Auslieferung meines CF 8.0 in KW 14 schneller.


----------



## TrailProf (16. März 2015)

@vosmic

habs grad in einem älteren Post gelesen, hast SL 92. Dann passt es bei mir ja auch auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (16. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder:



Es ist einfach nur geil.... Ich kann es echt nicht mehr abwarten bis und muss noch bis Mitte Mai warten. das ist echt nicht auszuhalten


----------



## ES7.0 (16. März 2015)

Bei mir sind es hoffentlich nur noch zwei Wochen. Bin noch am Schwanken, ob ich ein 32 oder 30 KB verbaue. Deshalb werde och erstmal das Originale antesten und danach entscheiden. Postet ruhig mehr Bilder, das macht die Wartezeit auf mein CF8.0 race erträglicher. 

Ansonsten ändere ich noch den Lenker gegen einen Sixpack millenium carbon stealth, die Guide RS muss einer XT Bremse weichen.


----------



## vosmic (16. März 2015)

Komme mit dem 34er erstaunlich gut klar. Hab ein 30er hier rum liegen und Frage mich auch gerade ob es nicht ein 32er getan hätte. Das Strive klettert ernorm gut.
Eine XT Bremse hab ich hier auch noch rumfliegen. Die Guide	   kann ich noch nicht abschließend beurteilen. 
Schläuche sind draußen, ein Reifenheber kaputt, Milch 60-80 ml  und aktuell 2bar...
Morgen wird die Bremsanlage gefordert


----------



## lpob (17. März 2015)

bleibe jetzt doch beim cf ist auch mit leicht schlechterem x1 immernoch das beste für meine Zwecke

da ich gerade an meinem Hardtail 3 Hinterrad-Speichen zerstört habe und nach dem Wechseln es eigentlich schonen will, bin ich jetzt umso ungeduldiger aufs Strive. Hoffe mal das KW 14 jetzt stimmt und nicht erst mal alle auf KW 14 gelegt wurden um dann 90% kurz vorher weiterzuverschieben.


----------



## Phil_wind (18. März 2015)

Hi Zusammen,

wie oft ist bei euch der LT denn jetzt schon verschoben worden?
bei mir siehts jetzt wie folgt aus (CF 8.0 Regular Größe M blau):
KW52 -> KW01 
KW01 -> KW05 
KW05 -> KW07 
KW07 -> KW09 
KW09 -> KW16 

Und immer hab ich die Verschiebung am Ende der eigentlichen Lieferwoche bekommen..  Hatte im August 2014 bestellt.
Glaube wenn es mit KW 16 nicht klappt werde ich zu einer Alternative wechseln: Uncle Jimbo oder Tyee..


----------



## MitschundCo (18. März 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> wie oft ist bei euch der LT denn jetzt schon verschoben worden?
> bei mir siehts jetzt wie folgt aus (CF 8.0 Regular Größe M blau):
> ...


Bei mir waren es 3 oder 4 Verschiebungen.

Heuer hinterlässt Canyon wirklich einen geistigen Bauchfleck was die Liefertermine angeht. Speziell bei CF Rahmen.


----------



## lpob (18. März 2015)

Strive CF Race 8.0 team farbe 
KW 11 -> KW 12 -> KW 14
erste Spetember Woche bestellt


----------



## Phil_wind (18. März 2015)

jetzt habe ich den ganzen Thread durch und bin mir - nach der ganzen Lieferterminverlegerei - noch zusätzlich unsicher mit der Größe.
1,77 mm 82 SL, habe Größe M regular bestellt. Kam auch so beim Rechner raus.
wenn ich aber jetzt hier lese und beim Rechner dann nur die Größe auf 1,78 mm änder kommt schon Größe L regular raus..
Hat schon jemand mit der selben Größe Erfahrung?


----------



## mZe92 (18. März 2015)

Das CF 9.0 Team ist zur Zeit in S ab KW 16 lieferbar!!!! Für die die eventuell Ihr Bike früher haben wollen einfach nochmal bestellen und das alte stornieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wayne88 (18. März 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich den ganzen Thread durch und bin mir - nach der ganzen Lieferterminverlegerei - noch zusätzlich unsicher mit der Größe.
> 1,77 mm 82 SL, habe Größe M regular bestellt. Kam auch so beim Rechner raus.
> wenn ich aber jetzt hier lese und beim Rechner dann nur die Größe auf 1,78 mm änder kommt schon Größe L regular raus..
> Hat schon jemand mit der selben Größe Erfahrung?



Siehe Strive AL 2015 Thread Seite 1


----------



## Ghost---rider (18. März 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> wie oft ist bei euch der LT denn jetzt schon verschoben worden?
> bei mir siehts jetzt wie folgt aus (CF 8.0 Regular Größe M blau):
> ...


----------



## Phil_wind (18. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Siehe Strive AL 2015 Thread Seite 1


Hey super danke, in den AL thread hab ich noch gar nicht geschaut. Super Übersicht. Hat mir wegen der Größe schon mal geholfen


----------



## mohlo (18. März 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Hey super danke, in den AL thread hab ich noch gar nicht geschaut. Super Übersicht. Hat mir wegen der Größe schon mal geholfen


Egal ob AL oder CF - Dort sind alle Striver willkommen! ;-)


----------



## Phil_wind (18. März 2015)

@Ghost---rider 

Na das nenn ich mal Nägel mit Klöpfen machen. das SB6 ist aber auch ein geiles Teil.
Leider ist so viel bei mir nicht drin. Meine Alternative wäre zuerst das Uncle Jimbo. Aber soviel ich drüben bei denen im Thread gelesen hab, sind die auch nicht viel besser dran mit Wartezeiten.


----------



## nationrider (18. März 2015)

Wie sind denn die Wartezeiten aktuell beim Tyee, das kann auch schon mal 6 Wochen dauern
gerade zu Saisonbeginn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (18. März 2015)

Für mich sind mit dem Strive einige Hindernisse auch nur noch Unebenheiten und das Beste ander der Sache, der Hobel hat deutlich unter 7000 € gekostet ;-)


----------



## Alex79106 (19. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich würde jetzt auch gern beitreten, da ich ebenfalls schon seit einiger Zeit auf mein Strive CF 8.0 warte. 
Angefangen hat es mit einer Bestellung Anfang Februar mit der Lieferangabe Mitte Februar! Dann die enttäuschende Mail am 17.2.15 : leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber in Kenntnis setzen....KW 14!!! Toll, altes MTB schon zerlegt und teilweise verkauft, bestes Wetter und die Freude dahin! Lieferengpass beim Rahmen, was auch immer der Grund dafür ist/war? Dann diese Woche im Chat nachgefragt ob schon abzusehen ist ob auch in der KW 14 geliefert werden kann die gute Nachricht Zitat: " dass sieht sehr gut aus, Lieferung in der KW 14! Nun gut, nach der ersten Enttäuschung bin ich jetzt vorsichtiger mit meiner Euphorie. 

Wer hat denn nun schon sein Strive CF und kann über erste Ehrfahrungen berichten bezüglich der Haltbarkeit der Lager im Hinterbau? Diese scheinen mir jedenfalls etwas unterdimensioniert und es sind "Standardlager" , ich erinnere mich an den Marin Attack Trail Rahmen die einen wesentlich besseren Eindruck machen! Es gab doch auch einen Dauertest, in der MTB glaube ich, wo die Haltbarkeit der Hinterbaulager bei einem Spectral AL bemängelt wurden, oder?


----------



## Phil_wind (19. März 2015)

@Alex79106 
Welche Größe/Farbe hast du bestellt? Bei mir ist das 8.0 blau in M in KW16 geschoben worden und ich hab im August 2014 bestellt.


----------



## mZe92 (19. März 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> @Alex79106
> Welche Größe/Farbe hast du bestellt? Bei mir ist das 8.0 blau in M in KW16 geschoben worden und ich hab im August 2014 bestellt.



Das ist aber echt heftig, dann hast du ja fast nen 3/4 Jahr Wartezeit, da würd ich mich aber beschweren! Sollen die mal was locker machen, so 3-4% und nen paar Goodies....

@Alex79106

Mach dir nichts darauß, ich habe mein Bike jetzt auch knapp 1 Monat schon verkauft und warte bisher auf das Mitte Mai terminierte Strive CF 9.0 Team.... :'(


----------



## mohlo (19. März 2015)

So manch Strive CF-Besteller kann bald ein Oakley-Brillengeschäft aufmachen!


----------



## Alex79106 (19. März 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> @Alex79106
> Welche Größe/Farbe hast du bestellt? Bei mir ist das 8.0 blau in M in KW16 geschoben worden und ich hab im August 2014 bestellt.


Ich habe es in Gr. l und Farbe blau bestellt! Aber wenn ich das hier alles so lese, bin ich ja noch einer von denen, die noch gar nicht so lang warten? Aber wenn der Termin bei mir ein weiteres Mal verschoben wird, werde ich wohl zurücktreten, so schade ich es finde aber es ist dann schon April, ich will endlich ins Gelände!


----------



## Alex79106 (19. März 2015)

Leute, es kann doch nicht sein, dass hier einige ein halbes Jahr auf ein MTB warten müssen oder haben wir alle schon das Modell für 2016 bestellt


----------



## _Stefan_Wagner (19. März 2015)

Hallo,
Kann mir bitte mal jemand nachmessen wie weit bei euch der Kolben des Shapeshifters im XC modus ausgefahren ist. Bei mir sinds bei korrektem Druck ca 10mm, hab aber wo was von 15mm gelesen. Danke


----------



## cbrmicha (19. März 2015)

sind genau 15mm im XC- Mode


----------



## Phil_wind (19. März 2015)

Hab jetzt nochmal bei C angerufen weil mir das schon blöd vorkam wieviel kulanzbeigaben hier viele bekommen haben. Bei mir ist das kulanz budget wohl ausgeschöpft schon. Deswegen habe ich bei der letzten Verschiebung um 7 Wochen auch nichts bekommen. 
Bis jetzt haben sie mir zugesagt: pedale (fahr keine klickies), Satteltaschen mit multitool, Oakley Brille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraRook (19. März 2015)

... die Cf-Rahmen jajaja, da gabs Pobleme bei den China-Produktionen. Aber Canyon war/ist anscheinend nicht in der Lage richtig zu kalkulieren bzw. hat einfach die QM nicht im Griff. Traurig, wenn man dann als Kunde ein 3/4 Jahr wartet und sein Bike erst dann bekommt, wenn der Nachfolger in den Startlöchern steht... Bei aller Liebe zum wirklich GEILEN Strive CF 9.0 race aber ich bin RAUS!!!! Storniert! Ich will shredden nicht warten. Giant reign 1 will rock my ride soon.... out


----------



## vosmic (19. März 2015)

Lol


----------



## BraRook (19. März 2015)

na wenigstens einer der lacht. Wünsch euch ne fette Saison!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. März 2015)

BraRook schrieb:


> na wenigstens einer der lacht. Wünsch euch ne fette Saison!



Habe ich schon - weil ich rechtzeitig aufs Slide gesetzt habe.


----------



## Velo-X (19. März 2015)

_Stefan_Wagner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir bitte mal jemand nachmessen wie weit bei euch der Kolben des Shapeshifters im XC modus ausgefahren ist. Bei mir sinds bei korrektem Druck ca 10mm, hab aber wo was von 15mm gelesen. Danke










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex79106 (19. März 2015)

Ja, das Giant reign war auch eines meiner Favoriten, da hätte ich aber bis Juni warten müssen, außerdem werden die Canyon CF Rahmen bei Giant hergestellt, nur der Hype um CF Rahmen ist einfach zu groß in Moment, Giant stellt ja auch noch für andere her. Außerdem macht das Unternehmen auf mich einen sonst sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Alex79106 (19. März 2015)

Gehört vielleicht nicht ganz hier her aber wenn schon kurz von "anderen" die Rede ist, was ist mit dem WME 1027 von Conway?  Das kann überzeugen, oder?


----------



## Projekt_Genius (20. März 2015)

Das Conway ist Top!  Bins vor 3 Wochen mal gefahren!


----------



## mZe92 (20. März 2015)

Strive 9.0 Team in L für KW 16 verfügbar heute...

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3513

Wer umbuchen will muss einfach neu bestellen auf die Bestellbestätigung warten, das Datum kontrollieren, kurz bei Canyon anrufen ob alles so hinhaut wie in der Bestätigung geschrieben und den alten Auftrag stornieren!

Ich hoffe mein 9.0 Team kommt auch wirklich in Woche 20 und nicht erst in 52, bin da echt ängstlich mittlerweile, was ich von anderen Leuten so gelesen habe. Zumal mit der Support auf Nachfrage gesagt hat, der Rahmen+Teile werden erst ab KW 19 wieder angeliefert und das Bike kann dann erst in KW 20 abgeholt werden - Ich HOFFE das trifft zu.

Bin jetzt seit knapp einem Monat ohne Bike, da ich mein altes schon verkauft habe (zur Sicherheit, bevor ich es noch platt mache...) und langsam halte ich das nicht mehr aus PLUS es sind noch 7 Wochen 

LG Matze

PS: Echt geile Bilder vom Strive 9.0 Team findet Ihr Hier:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trail-daze-vineyard-haze-stellenbosch-south-africa-2015.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (20. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> ... außerdem werden die Canyon CF Rahmen bei Giant hergestellt .... Außerdem macht das Unternehmen auf mich einen sonst sehr guten Eindruck.


Wenn es tatsächlich Qualitätsprobleme bei den Strive CF Rahmen gibt, sollte der Eindruck von Giant eigentlich ins Gegenteil umschlagen?!


----------



## BraRook (20. März 2015)

...Qualiprobleme glaub ich nicht, aber Giant, Canyon - who ever - haben nicht mit so einem run auf die cf-bikes gerechnet... daher kein QM-Problem sondern eher Produktionsplanung... was solls, egal, Hauptsache wir können alle bald bolzen... gg


----------



## mohlo (20. März 2015)

BraRook schrieb:


> ...Qualiprobleme glaub ich nicht, aber Giant, Canyon - who ever - haben nicht mit so einem run auf die cf-bikes gerechnet... daher kein QM-Problem sondern eher Produktionsplanung... was solls, egal, Hauptsache wir können alle bald bolzen... gg


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gab es sehr wohl Probleme mir einer/einigen Charge/n.


----------



## BraRook (20. März 2015)

ich kenn da geschichten aus dem giant 650b thread. da gings um verdellte cf streben am hinterbau... bei canyon weiß ich nicht was war...


----------



## Alex79106 (20. März 2015)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Das Conway ist Top!  Bins vor 3 Wochen mal gefahren!


Wie sieht es denn mit der Materialanmutung aus, macht der Rahmen einen eher billigen Eindruck?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. März 2015)

Sorry, dass ich noch mal abschweifen muss. Aber mir hat noch im vergangenen Herbst ein Werkstattmitarbeiter des örtlichen Giant-Händlers das Carbon Reign ausgeredet: Die Qualität der Carbon-Rahmen lasse doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Stattdessen solle ich mir lieber auf Alurahmen setzen, die ja bei Giant tatsächlich vergleichsweise leicht sind. Leider ist bei den Alu-Reigns die Ausstattung inzwischen sehr bescheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraRook (20. März 2015)

naja, dass man kein Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wie bei einem Versenderbike erwarten kann ist wohl glasklar. Weiters geben die Einzelhändler aufs Reign 10% Nachlass. Lebenslange Garantie auf dem Giant- Rahmen ist auch ganz ok (auch wenn man es nicht braucht). Händler vor Ort ist auch praktisch - Dämpferservice/Gabelservice... Alles in Allem eine eigene Philosophie! Versender UND Händlerbikes haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile und ausserdem: Die Diskussion gabs schon tausendfach... Also reden wir uns nicht unsere bikes madig sondern freuen uns aufs biken. gg


----------



## TrailProf (20. März 2015)

Die Spannung steigt.
Wir haben schon Ende KW12 und übernächste Woche ist schon der zuletzt bestätigte Liefertermin.
Das scheint dann ja evtl. mit nur einer Lieferterminverschiebung zu klappen


----------



## ES7.0 (20. März 2015)

Ja, darauf bin ich auch mal gespannt. Sollen ja viele in KW14 ihr Strive bekommen. Zu allen die auf die KW 14 verschoben wurden, kommen ja noch die regulären Besteller hinzu. 
Aber wenn sich der Eindruck von der kurzen Parkplatzrunde auf dem Trail bestätigt, ist das Warten sicher schnell verschmerzt.


----------



## Alex79106 (20. März 2015)

BraRook schrieb:


> naja, dass man kein Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wie bei einem Versenderbike erwarten kann ist wohl glasklar. Weiters geben die Einzelhändler aufs Reign 10% Nachlass. Lebenslange Garantie auf dem Giant- Rahmen ist auch ganz ok (auch wenn man es nicht braucht). Händler vor Ort ist auch praktisch - Dämpferservice/Gabelservice... Alles in Allem eine eigene Philosophie! Versender UND Händlerbikes haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile und ausserdem: Die Diskussion gabs schon tausendfach... Also reden wir uns nicht unsere bikes madig sondern freuen uns aufs biken. gg


Genau! Wir sollten die Bikes von Canyon nicht "kaputt" diskutieren, was die Qualität betrifft sollten ebenfalls eine Zweifel bestehen, die Herren bei Canyon werden schon dafür sorgen das wir letztendlich qualitativ einwandfreie Bikes bekommen werden, ist ja auch evt. der Grund für die ganzen Verschiebungen, denn eines ist doch auch klar, man wird bei Canyon versuchen die Fehler zu  beseitigen bevor die Bikes zum Kunden kommen, dann kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass die Rahmen in Ordnung sind. Außerdem bestimmt der Preis in diesem Fall nicht die Qualität, soll heißen, der Canyon Rahmen ist nicht "schlechter" als der von Giant und auch über 25 Jahre Erfahrung in Konstruktion und Rahmenbau (Giant) sprechen für sich, denke ich.


----------



## Alex79106 (20. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Genau! Wir sollten die Bikes von Canyon nicht "kaputt" diskutieren, was die Qualität betrifft sollten ebenfalls eine Zweifel bestehen, die Herren bei Canyon werden schon dafür sorgen das wir letztendlich qualitativ einwandfreie Bikes bekommen werden, ist ja auch evt. der Grund für die ganzen Verschiebungen, denn eines ist doch auch klar, man wird bei Canyon versuchen die Fehler zu  beseitigen bevor die Bikes zum Kunden kommen, dann kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass die Rahmen in Ordnung sind. Außerdem bestimmt der Preis in diesem Fall nicht die Qualität, soll heißen, der Canyon Rahmen ist nicht "schlechter" als der von Giant und auch über 25 Jahre Erfahrung in Konstruktion und Rahmenbau (Giant) sprechen für sich, denke ich.


Also freuen wir uns auf den Tag wo wir endlich mit unserem Bike durch das Gelände preschen und alles ist vergessen ) So hoffe ich doch


----------



## Alex79106 (20. März 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Ja, darauf bin ich auch mal gespannt. Sollen ja viele in KW14 ihr Strive bekommen. Zu allen die auf die KW 14 verschoben wurden, kommen ja noch die regulären Besteller hinzu.
> Aber wenn sich der Eindruck von der kurzen Parkplatzrunde auf dem Trail bestätigt, ist das Warten sicher schnell verschmerzt.


Stimmt, es sind wirklich viele die ihr Bike in der 14. KW bekommen sollen, dann müssen sich ja bei denen schon die Bikes und Teile bis unters Dach stapeln? Haben die dann überhaupt noch Platz zum montieren der Räder  
Seid Ihr zuversichtlich in der 14. KW beliefert zu werden?


----------



## mZe92 (20. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Also freuen wir uns auf den Tag wo wir endlich mit unserem Bike durch das Gelände preschen und alles ist vergessen ) So hoffe ich doch



Der Meinung bin ich auch, auch wenn es noch knapp 7 Wochen sind !


----------



## Alex79106 (20. März 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch, auch wenn es noch knapp 7 Wochen sind !


SIEBEN!!! Das tut mir jetzt wirklich leid, ich weiß ja was es bedeutet zu warten bei bestem Wetter. Wie lange wartest Du schon insgesamt? Wieviele Verschiebungen hattest Du?


----------



## mZe92 (20. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> SIEBEN!!! Das tut mir jetzt wirklich leid, ich weiß ja was es bedeutet zu warten bei bestem Wetter. Wie lange wartest Du schon insgesamt? Wieviele Verschiebungen hattest Du?


Bisher keine Verschiebungen ich warte allerdings seit KW1, hoffe es wird auch keine Verschiebungen geben, wäre nämlich echt bitter. Habe jetzt allerdings erst seit knapp 3 Wochen kein Bike mehr und genau seit dem ist das Wetter einfach mega gut teilweise...


----------



## vosmic (20. März 2015)

Hab mal ein kurzes Testvideo erstellt. Leider war es relativ diesig und der Winkel war zu flach. Aber es soll nur darum gehen einen kurzen Eindruck vom Rad zu gewinnen.
Die Guide gefällt mir nach einiger "Einbremszeit" immer besser. Meine XT werde ich wohl verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarto8 (20. März 2015)

Ach doch...jetzt.sorry.


----------



## TrailProf (20. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Stimmt, es sind wirklich viele die ihr Bike in der 14. KW bekommen sollen, dann müssen sich ja bei denen schon die Bikes und Teile bis unters Dach stapeln? Haben die dann überhaupt noch Platz zum montieren der Räder
> Seid Ihr zuversichtlich in der 14. KW beliefert zu werden?


Ja cool, da sehn wir und dann alle KW14 in Koblenz Ich pack dann mal 'ne Kiste Weizen und den Grill ein


----------



## trailbikesurfer (21. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Hab mal ein kurzes Testvideo erstellt. Leider war es relativ diesig und der Winkel war zu flach. Aber es soll nur darum gehen einen kurzen Eindruck vom Rad zu gewinnen.
> Die Guide gefällt mir nach einiger "Einbremszeit" immer besser. Meine XT werde ich wohl verkaufen.



Hast du da ein GPS am Vorbau ? Wenn ja wie hast Du das fest bekommen ?


----------



## vosmic (21. März 2015)

Ja ein Sigma Rox 10 mit der Standardhalterung und einem Gummi. Ist aber nicht ideal


----------



## wayne88 (21. März 2015)

Wollte heute an den Einstellungen des DBInline etwas ändern, da merkte ich das die LSC leer durchdreht und keine Rasterung mehr hat  
So nun Canyon schreiben, bin gespannt wie sie so etwas handhaben.


----------



## Catweazle81 (21. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Wollte heute an den Einstellungen des DBInline etwas ändern, da merkte ich das die LSC leer durchdreht und keine Rasterung mehr hat
> So nun Canyon schreiben, bin gespannt wie sie so etwas handhaben.


Versuche die Einstellschraube mit »etwas Druck« herein zu drehen, evtl. greift sie dann wieder.


----------



## Jogi1968 (21. März 2015)

Mal ein paar schöne Bilder!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trail-daze-vineyard-haze-stellenbosch-south-africa-2015.html


----------



## lpob (21. März 2015)

Wie ist das mit der Bezahlung? Canyon schreibt ja man solle 1 Woche vor Lieferung bezahlen, aber wenn ich mir eine Woche vorher nicht sicherbin ob sie es nicht nochmal verschieben und dann nicht zahle, kommt dann eine Aufforderung von ihnen? Oder muss ich auf gut Glück die Woche vorher zahlen um dann nicht am Ende wegen zuspät zahlen weiter nach hinten gerückt zu werden?


----------



## geni0602 (21. März 2015)

lpob schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der Bezahlung? Canyon schreibt ja man solle 1 Woche vor Lieferung bezahlen, aber wenn ich mir eine Woche vorher nicht sicherbin ob sie es nicht nochmal verschieben und dann nicht zahle, kommt dann eine Aufforderung von ihnen? Oder muss ich auf gut Glück die Woche vorher zahlen um dann nicht am Ende wegen zuspät zahlen weiter nach hinten gerückt zu werden?


Einfach mit Kreditkarte zahlen. Die Karte wird erst nach dem Versand belastet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geni0602 (21. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Wollte heute an den Einstellungen des DBInline etwas ändern, da merkte ich das die LSC leer durchdreht und keine Rasterung mehr hat
> So nun Canyon schreiben, bin gespannt wie sie so etwas handhaben.


Ich kann dir sagen wie sie sowas handhaben, weil ich ein paar Teile reklamiert habe.

Du musst den Dämpfer zu Canyon schicken. Dieser wird zum Hersteller zur Reparatur weitergeleitet. Bei meiner Pike hat ziemlich schnell geklappt ca. 7-8 Werktage mit Versand. Wenn aber die Saison richtig anfängt könnte man bis 4 Wochen warten.

Wenn CC eine Servicestelle hat, kannst du bei denen direkt reklamieren. FOX hat zum Beispiel 48Std. Reparaturzeit bei Gewähleistung


----------



## waxtomwax (21. März 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen wie sie sowas handhaben, weil ich ein paar Teile reklamiert habe.
> 
> Du musst den Dämpfer zu Canyon schicken. Dieser wird zum Hersteller zur Reparatur weitergeleitet. Bei meiner Pike hat ziemlich schnell geklappt ca. 7-8 Werktage mit Versand. Wenn aber die Saison richtig anfängt könnte man bis 4 Wochen warten.
> 
> Wenn CC eine Servicestelle hat, kannst du bei denen direkt reklamieren. FOX hat zum Beispiel 48Std. Reparaturzeit bei Gewähleistung



Nicht unbedingt.
Lass' dir einen neuen Dämpfer auf Rechnung schicken. Du bekommst dann später eine Rücksendemarke, mit der du den defekten Dämpfer an Canyon schickst. Musst halt anrufen und mit denen reden.


----------



## geni0602 (21. März 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.
> Lass' dir einen neuen Dämpfer auf Rechnung schicken. Du bekommst dann später eine Rücksendemarke, mit der du den defekten Dämpfer an Canyon schickst. Musst halt anrufen und mit denen reden.


Bei der Pike war es nicht möglich!


----------



## waxtomwax (21. März 2015)

geni0602 schrieb:


> Bei der Pike war es nicht möglich!



Beim DB Inline schon.  Der war schon aus dem Karton kaputt.


----------



## MrSnoxx (22. März 2015)

So nach 3 Wochen hat sich mein Shapeshifter verabschiedet. Fährt nichtmehr komplett aus, so dass nur noch der DH-Modus funktioniert. Bin mal gespannt wie lang Canyon braucht mir da einen neuen zu schicken ...


----------



## michikx450f (22. März 2015)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> So nach 3 Wochen hat sich mein Shapeshifter verabschiedet. Fährt nichtmehr komplett aus, so dass nur noch der DH-Modus funktioniert. Bin mal gespannt wie lang Canyon braucht mir da einen neuen zu schicken ...


Da bin ich jetzt auch mal gespannt...
Mit dem Service/Tausch von den Zylindern wird's bestimmt wieder ne "Fastenzeit" vom Strive geben:-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wayne88 (22. März 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Versuche die Einstellschraube mit »etwas Druck« herein zu drehen, evtl. greift sie dann wieder.



Habe ich auch gemacht, hat mehr oder weniger funktioniert, nun sind es aber ca. 30 Klicks die dann irgendwann im Leerlauf enden.




waxtomwax schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.
> Lass' dir einen neuen Dämpfer auf Rechnung schicken. Du bekommst dann später eine Rücksendemarke, mit der du den defekten Dämpfer an Canyon schickst. Musst halt anrufen und mit denen reden.



Danke für die Infos, werde morgen berichten wie es weitergeht ..


----------



## MitschundCo (22. März 2015)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> So nach 3 Wochen hat sich mein Shapeshifter verabschiedet. Fährt nichtmehr komplett aus, so dass nur noch der DH-Modus funktioniert. Bin mal gespannt wie lang Canyon braucht mir da einen neuen zu schicken ...


Hui, drei Wochen ist ja gerade mal die Warmlaufphase


----------



## OnoSendai (22. März 2015)

Hat schon irgendjemand ein blaues?


----------



## SlayerLover (23. März 2015)

CF 8.0 schon seit Anfang Februar...bestellt Ende August...bin extrem zufrieden!
Bis auf den Sattel...den hab ich jetzt rausgeschmissen...hier ein Paar Bilder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73461


----------



## Phil_wind (23. März 2015)

@SlayerLover 
sieht stark aus ! Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn bekommen?


----------



## SlayerLover (23. März 2015)

L passt bei meiner Körpergröße von 183cm perfekt...wobei ich mich bei Canyon vor Ort hab vermessen lassen...M war definitv zu klein für mich...bin beide Größen probegefahren...


----------



## Phil_wind (23. März 2015)

ich habe bei 177com und SL 82 zu M gegriffen, bin auch beide Probe gefahren, L hat sich einfach so träge angefühlt, hätte aber auch gepasst.
Ich hoffe das war die richtige Entscheidung, warte nämlich immer noch drauf


----------



## wayne88 (23. März 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Beim DB Inline schon.  Der war schon aus dem Karton kaputt.



So mit Canyon gesprochen, muss den DB Inline ausbauen und warten bis der repariert wird .. Wartezeit ca. 4 Wochen .. 
Ein neuer auf Rechnung zum Austausch ist leider nicht möglich!


----------



## Boardi05 (23. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> So mit Canyon gesprochen, muss den DB Inline ausbauen und warten bis der repariert wird .. Wartezeit ca. 4 Wochen ..
> Ein neuer auf Rechnung zum Austausch ist leider nicht möglich!



Passt besser zum Bike als der DB 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/486868-fox-float-x-factory-kashima-modell-2014-neu-sonderpreis


----------



## wayne88 (23. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Passt besser zum Bike als der DB
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/486868-fox-float-x-factory-kashima-modell-2014-neu-sonderpreis



Gibt es den gratis zum testen bis mein DB wieder zurück ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (23. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Passt besser zum Bike als der DB
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/486868-fox-float-x-factory-kashima-modell-2014-neu-sonderpreis



Den Teppich hab ich auch !!! :O Ikea regelt!!

@wayne88 

traurig dass canyon da so unkulant ist aber irgendwo kann ich das auch nachvollziehen, würden die das bei jedem Kunden machen der Probleme damit hat, müssten die nen ganzes Lager an "Leih"-Teilen aufbauen :/


----------



## wayne88 (23. März 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Den Teppich hab ich auch !!! :O Ikea regelt!!
> 
> @wayne88
> 
> traurig dass canyon da so unkulant ist aber irgendwo kann ich das auch nachvollziehen, würden die das bei jedem Kunden machen der Probleme damit hat, müssten die nen ganzes Lager an "Leih"-Teilen aufbauen :/



Seh ich ja auch so, hoffe nur das alles schnellst möglich abgewickelt wird


----------



## Micha382 (23. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> L passt bei meiner Körpergröße von 183cm perfekt...wobei ich mich bei Canyon vor Ort hab vermessen lassen...M war definitv zu klein für mich...bin beide Größen probegefahren...


Normales L oder L Race?


----------



## OnoSendai (23. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> CF 8.0 schon seit Anfang Februar...bestellt Ende August...bin extrem zufrieden!
> Bis auf den Sattel...den hab ich jetzt rausgeschmissen...hier ein Paar Bilder
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73461



9.0 race in M hier.

Hab schon im Juli (oder Juni? am Release halt...) bestellt......... -__-


----------



## mZe92 (23. März 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> 9.0 race in M hier.
> 
> Hab schon im Juli (oder Juni? am Release halt...) bestellt......... -__-



Krass wie können die Ihre Kunden fast nen ganzes Jahr warten lassen?? :O Hattet Ihr Verschiebungen drin oder war das schon von Anfang an so ein spätes Lieferdatum?


----------



## Alex79106 (23. März 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Krass wie können die Ihre Kunden fast nen ganzes Jahr warten lassen?? :O Hattet Ihr Verschiebungen drin oder war das schon von Anfang an so ein spätes Lieferdatum?


Ich verstehe diese Lieferzeiten schon lang nicht mehr, bei mir soll es in der 14. KW soweit sein! Bei wem ist es denn noch der Fall in der 14. KW? Ist ja "schon" nächste Woche! Hoffentlich lohnt sicht das ganze Warten, ist es das Bike auch Wert!? Hat sonst schon jemand Erfahrungen mit seinem CF 8.0?


----------



## geni0602 (23. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Seh ich ja auch so, hoffe nur das alles schnellst möglich abgewickelt wird


Wie gesagt, da sehen deine Chancen für eine schnellere Abwicklung gut aus. Jetzt ist es noch Seasonanfang und die Händler sind noch nicht mit Reparatur- und Gewährleistungsfälle überfüllt.

Bei meiner Pike hat es auch 3-4 Wochen geheißen, bekommen habe ich sie nach 1,5 Wochen! Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## TrailProf (23. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Lieferzeiten schon lang nicht mehr, bei mir soll es in der 14. KW soweit sein! Bei wem ist es denn noch der Fall in der 14. KW? Ist ja "schon" nächste Woche! Hoffentlich lohnt sicht das ganze Warten, ist es das Bike auch Wert!? Hat sonst schon jemand Erfahrungen mit seinem CF 8.0?



KW14 - bei mir auch. CF 8.0, regular,  Gr. L, electric blue


----------



## Ascim (23. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Lieferzeiten schon lang nicht mehr, bei mir soll es in der 14. KW soweit sein! Bei wem ist es denn noch der Fall in der 14. KW? Ist ja "schon" nächste Woche! Hoffentlich lohnt sicht das ganze Warten, ist es das Bike auch Wert!? Hat sonst schon jemand Erfahrungen mit seinem CF 8.0?


Kw14 cf 8 race schwarz medium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiza (23. März 2015)

Cf 8 race L
Einmal bestellt in factory
(August bestellt f. KW 11, verschoben auf 12 u dann 14)
Einmal bestellt in blau im jänner (da hies es kurzfristig 6 hab gleich bezahlt, dann 8 dann 9 dann 14)
Nehm jetzt das das als erstes kommt...


----------



## Alex79106 (23. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> KW14 - bei mir auch. CF 8.0, regular,  Gr. L, electric blue


Me too)


----------



## Alex79106 (23. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Me too)


Wir können jetzt die Tage statt Wochen herunterzählen ...


----------



## Alex79106 (23. März 2015)

wiza schrieb:


> Cf 8 race L
> Einmal bestellt in factory
> (August bestellt f. KW 11, verschoben auf 12 u dann 14)
> Einmal bestellt in blau im jänner (da hies es kurzfristig 6 hab gleich bezahlt, dann 8 dann 9 dann 14)
> Nehm jetzt das das als erstes kommt...


Na na, wenn das noch mehr so gemacht haben, dürfte ja ein ganzer Schwung storniert werden und Massen von Strive's am Ende der übrigen Bevölkerung zur Verfügung stehen, plötzlich haben die dann den Laden voll und die Angaben stehen auf "ab Lager verfügbar"


----------



## wiza (23. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können jetzt die Tage statt Wochen herunterzählen ...


Bin da nicht mehr so optimistisch...
Eine neuerliche Verschiebung würde mich nicht wundern.


----------



## technischer (24. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Also das mit dem X01 > X1 Downgrade finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung WEIL auch in der Bestellbestätigung wird ja nicht aufgelistet, was man genau geschickt bekommt. Im Endeffekt heisst dass dann Überraschungsei auspacken?! Klar können Sie etwas flexibler reagieren, wenn sie keine detaillierte Teileliste mitschicken, aber die Teile sollten gleichwertig sein. Als ich bestellt hatte war ihr Fehler auf der Homepage aber sorry, wie viele Produkte verkaufen die? Da haben sie sich aus Versehen vertippt??
> UVP X01 Kassette 351 € und Trigger 149 €
> UVP X1  Kassette 278 € und Trigger 71 €
> Preisunterschied sind nach UVP 151 €
> Fuck Canyon sucks zur Zeit :-/



Na ja, keiner orientiert sich an den UVP Preisen. Nimmt man mal die Preise von der Canyon HP:
Kassette X1
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F21&id=247
220€
Kasste X01
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F21&id=246
230€

Anstelle eines Servicemitarbeiters von Canyon würde ich da gar nicht lange rumdiskutieren und die Kassette kulant austauschen.

Den X01/X1 Schalthebel habe ich leider nicht auf der Canyon HP gefunden. Strassenpreise z.B. BC sind 80€ bzw 55€.

Der Gesamtunterschied sind also 35€ auch dafür lohnt bei einem 3700€ Rad eigentlich die Diskussion nicht, besonders bei den ganzen Goodies die Canyon dazugelegt hat.

Viele Grüße,
Der Technische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wayne88 (24. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Lieferzeiten schon lang nicht mehr, bei mir soll es in der 14. KW soweit sein! Bei wem ist es denn noch der Fall in der 14. KW? Ist ja "schon" nächste Woche! Hoffentlich lohnt sicht das ganze Warten, ist es das Bike auch Wert!? Hat sonst schon jemand Erfahrungen mit seinem CF 8.0?



Ja, will nichts anderes mehr fahren


----------



## TrailProf (24. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Wir können jetzt die Tage statt Wochen herunterzählen ...


Jau, schon Dienstag in KW 14 steht immer noch


----------



## Alex79106 (24. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Jau, schon Dienstag in KW 14 steht immer noch


Nein Ich will es unbedingt glauben Keine Verschiebungen mehr!!!


----------



## Ascim (24. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Jau, schon Dienstag in KW 14 steht immer noch


Woher weißt du den Tag? Hast du einen Abholtermin? Ich habe gestern gefragt was der Status ist und die konnten mir überhaupt nichts sagen außer das es noch keine Verschiebung gibt.


----------



## wiza (24. März 2015)

Beim letzten termin haben sie drei mal am Telefon gesagt dass der termin passt. Am nächsten Tag kam das mail mit der Verschiebung. 
Sorry, will euch nicht die vorfreude nehmen, aber wie gesagt,  so optimistisch bin ich da nocht mehr. Vor allem weil so viele kw 14 haben...


----------



## waxtomwax (24. März 2015)

wayne88 schrieb:


> Ja, will nichts anderes mehr fahren



Ich konnte bislang ja wegen Schnees etc. nur wenig fahren. Aber...
Ich bin die letzten fünf Jahre - wenn es langt -  nur Liteville gefahren, und das 301er ist  einfach  Gerät.
Ich habe  nur gewechselt, weil ich mal was anderes haben/ausprobieren wollte. Und ich muss sagen:  Ich sitze richtig "drin" im Strive, wie es so schön heißt. Das ist echt nochmal ein Unterschied. 
Wie es sich bergauf/bergab bei uns in den Bergen verhält, muss sich aber noch zeigen. Wie geschrieben, viel Schnee.
Aber die ersten Eindrücke sind vielversprechend (Hallo Canyon, kriege ich jetzt  ein Dude, wie versprochen?  )


----------



## vosmic (24. März 2015)

technischer schrieb:


> Na ja, keiner orientiert sich an den UVP Preisen. Nimmt man mal die Preise von der Canyon HP:
> Kassette X1
> https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F21&id=247
> 220€
> ...


Zum Zeitpunkt der Diskussion waren es 60€.... wurde aber auch schon festgestellt....damals...


----------



## TrailProf (24. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Woher weißt du den Tag? Hast du einen Abholtermin? Ich habe gestern gefragt was der Status ist und die konnten mir überhaupt nichts sagen außer das es noch keine Verschiebung gibt.


Sorry, Schreibfehler! Sollte heißen:
"Schon Dienstag *und* KW 14 steht immer noch"


----------



## OnoSendai (25. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Sorry, Schreibfehler! Sollte heißen:
> "Schon Dienstag *und* KW 14 steht immer noch"



Das sagt leider gar nix aus. 

Meine Story:
- Bestellt am Releasetag -> LieferKW 44
- 1. Verschiebung -> von KW 44  auf  KW  1 / 2015
- 2. Verschiebung -> von KW  1  auf KW  6
- 3. Verschiebung -> von KW  6  auf KW  8
- 4. Verschiebung -> von KW  8  auf KW 14

Meine Goodies:

- Oakley
- Helm
- 1x Ersatzkette + 1 TL-Ventile
- 1x Deuter Trinkblase
- 1x Cap
- 1x TShirt
_____
~ 300 € (??)


----------



## wayne88 (25. März 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das sagt leider gar nix aus.
> 
> Meine Story:
> - Bestellt am Releasetag -> LieferKW 44
> ...



Irre! Hoffe du bekommst dein Bike nächste Woche wirklich und hast dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sante81 (25. März 2015)

Bin gespannt auf die ersten Fahreindrücke!


----------



## TrailProf (25. März 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das sagt leider gar nix aus.
> 
> Meine Story:
> - Bestellt am Releasetag -> LieferKW 44
> ...


Hmm....ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig.
Wenn z.B. KW 14 ausgeliefert werden soll, muss doch spätestens diese Woche der/die Seecontainer mit Ware(n) aus ASIEN eintreffen.
Insofern kann ich die Kurzfristigkeit der Verschiebungen nicht verstehen, zumal schon beim Versand der Ware in Asien das ETD präzisiert wird und davon ausgehend ein neues ETA hochgerechnet werden kann. Die Umfang der Lieferung ist durch die Bill of Lading auch schon vor Verschiffung in Asien bekannt.
Soll heißen: Canyon muss heute schon wissen ob KW14 klappt oder nicht. Und da ich bisher noch keine anderslautende Info bekommen habe, glaube ich fest und unverbesserlich an Auslieferung kommende Woche


----------



## MitschundCo (25. März 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das sagt leider gar nix aus.
> 
> Meine Story:
> - Bestellt am Releasetag -> LieferKW 44
> ...


Mehr als irre, was die da alles herschenken. Ungeachtet der Tatsache, wie lange du schon warten musst.


----------



## lpob (25. März 2015)

Auf meine Anfrage nur eine extrem unspezifische Antwort ala bisher keine Verschiebung bekannt. Glaube die haben nicht mal nachgeschaut...


----------



## wiza (25. März 2015)

Hab auch schon versucht zu fragen ob die rahmen schon da und in Ordnung sind aber leider keine gscheide antwort...


----------



## MitschundCo (25. März 2015)

ich wäre für ne Petition an [email protected]


----------



## Alex79106 (25. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> ich wäre für ne Petition an [email protected]


Aber erst nächste Woche wenn sich der Liefertermin wieder verschieben sollte, ️oder


----------



## Alex79106 (25. März 2015)

Der Countdown läuft, keine 5 Tage mehr bis 14KW...


----------



## scarto8 (25. März 2015)

Ich bin mit meinem CF 8.0 in XL und schwarz Kw 17 dran , laut Mitarbeiter am Tel vor 3 Stunden. Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt. Hoffe für euch anderen,besonders die, die schon mehrere Verschiebungen hinnehmen mussten,dass es jetzt schnell geht! MfG Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (25. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> ich wäre für ne Petition an [email protected]


Bin ich hart dafür!


----------



## TrailProf (25. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Der Countdown läuft, keine 5 Tage mehr bis 14KW...


... ich freu mich so dermaßen ... das muss nächste Woche einfach klappen ...


----------



## mZe92 (26. März 2015)

Heute Strive CF 9.0 Team in M Verfügbarkeit angezeigt für KW 16, bestellt, 2 Stunden auf Bestellbestätigung gewartet -> Bestätigt für KW22.

Das ist jetzt das 3. Mal wo hier die "falsche" Verfügbarkeit angezeigt wird. Auf Nachfrage beim Support kommt nur ein "Es war ein Fehler auf der Homepage" es kann aber nicht 3 mal derselbe Fehler auf der Homepage sein, das muss schon mutwillig geschehen.

Nachfrage nach einem früheren Lieferdatum als bestätigt: Es ist uns leider organisatorisch nicht möglich die Bestellungen umzudisponieren.
Aufgabe einer 2. Bestellung: Falsche Verfügbarkeit auf der Homepage angegeben, Bike wird bestätigt für KW22 (statt KW16... 6 Wochen länger warten)

Das einzige positive ist, auf Nachfrage im Chat konnte man sich bereit erklären nochmal beim Auftragsmanagement nachzufragen, ob ein früherer Liefertermin (da ja laut Homepage verfügbar ab KW 16) möglich ist. Eine Antwort kommt spätestens kommenden Montag.

Schon irgendwie merkwürdig. Würde mir allerdings zu Gute kommen, statt noch 7 Wochen wärens dann nur noch 3... :O

mfg matze


----------



## Alex79106 (26. März 2015)

So, aufgepasst die Herren! Heute kam eine Aufforderung zur Zahlung mit Kreditkarte von Canyon! Der Canyon Clan hat nun mein Geld für das Strive CF 8.0 blau in Gr L !!! Es sieht also ganz danach aus, als wenn das Bike die nächsten Tage versendet wird, also 14. KW!!! Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## geni0602 (26. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> So, aufgepasst die Herren! Heute kam eine Aufforderung zur Zahlung mit Kreditkarte von Canyon! Der Canyon Clan hat nun mein Geld für das Strive CF 8.0 blau in Gr L !!! Es sieht also ganz danach aus, als wenn das Bike die nächsten Tage versendet wird, also 14. KW!!! Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Kann ich nicht verstehen? Bei mir wurde die Karte erst nach dem Versand belastet. EIne Aufforderung davor hat nicht stattgefunden.


----------



## Ascim (26. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> So, aufgepasst die Herren! Heute kam eine Aufforderung zur Zahlung mit Kreditkarte von Canyon! Der Canyon Clan hat nun mein Geld für das Strive CF 8.0 blau in Gr L !!! Es sieht also ganz danach aus, als wenn das Bike die nächsten Tage versendet wird, also 14. KW!!! Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


Ich vermute du hast die Kreditkarte zur späteren Belastung freigegeben. Mache ich auch heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex79106 (26. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Ich vermute du hast die Kreditkarte zur späteren Belastung freigegeben. Mache ich auch heute


Richtig Sie wird belastet, abgebucht wird Mitte nächsten Monats, wenn das Bike schon da ist!!!!


----------



## ES7.0 (26. März 2015)

Na das sind ja mal die ersten zarten positiven Neuigkeiten. Hoffe, dass wir alle nächste Woche unser Strive bekommen.


----------



## TrailProf (26. März 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> So, aufgepasst die Herren! Heute kam eine Aufforderung zur Zahlung mit Kreditkarte von Canyon! Der Canyon Clan hat nun mein Geld für das Strive CF 8.0 blau in Gr L !!! Es sieht also ganz danach aus, als wenn das Bike die nächsten Tage versendet wird, also 14. KW!!! Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Super, dann geht es kommende Woche auf nach Koblenz!
Wenn das so bleibt wäre alles OK, bestellt in KW06 für KW09 uns nur einmal verschoben auf KW14. Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## G.Heim (27. März 2015)

neue Verschiebung 9.0 Race 
KW 13 -> KW 18


----------



## michikx450f (27. März 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> neue Verschiebung 9.0 Race
> KW 13 -> KW 18


Farbe und Größe?


----------



## G.Heim (27. März 2015)

Blau S und L


----------



## michikx450f (27. März 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Blau S und L


oh man eh


----------



## Ascim (27. März 2015)

Ich habe noch keine Verschiebung bekommen


G.Heim schrieb:


> neue Verschiebung 9.0 Race
> KW 13 -> KW 18


Autsch, Verschiebung in der Lieferwoche erst mitgeteilt?  Das ist heftig. Dachte ich bekomme meines nächste Woche weil noch kein Verschiebung bisher. Aber so... Habe heute angerufen -  keine relevante Auskunft bekommen...


----------



## michikx450f (27. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Ich habe noch keine Verschiebung bekommen
> 
> Autsch, Verschiebung in der Lieferwoche erst mitgeteilt?  Das ist heftig. Dachte ich bekomme meines nächste Woche weil noch kein Verschiebung bisher. Aber so... Habe heute angerufen -  keine relevante Auskunft bekommen...


Ja so ist es bei mir auch. Laut heutigem Stand ist es laut canyon Service KW14….bla bla… was für ein Theater. hätte ich nur das Radon genommen und fertig.


----------



## K2daJ_ (27. März 2015)

Also Leute, ich behaupte mal das wird wie die letzten Male ablaufen. In der auszuliefernden Woche heisst es dann Verschiebung auf den in der Hompage angegeben Woche. Echt dreist von denen, die Verschiebung nicht früher mitzuteilen. Als ob die nicht wissen das Sie einen Container aus Übersee bekommen... oder nicht bekommen.

Ihr könnt auch noch so oft dort anrufen und nach dem Stand fragen, mitgeteilt bekommt ihr es so spät wie möglich. Logisch oder? Wenn es heute heisst, dass es sich um 2 Wochen verschieben wird, ist man eher bereit zu warten als wenn man die Info schon 4 Wochen vorher bekommen hätte und sich dann denkt 6 Wochen warte ich nicht. Die setzen bewusst auf die Naivität der Kunden. Lächerlich dass wir überhaupt noch warten.

Canyon ist nach dem Strive für mich gestorben. Verarschen lass ich mich nicht nochmal (bereits 4x passiert), aber irgendwann ist dann mal gut.

Fast freue ich mich darauf dass der Termin sich erneut verschiebt, dann bin ich weg und hol mir n Specialized. Bin bisher nur beim Strive geblieben wegen dem Preis Leistungs- Verhältnis aber dann steck ich bissle mehr Kohle rein und lauf mit dem Bike direkt aus dem Shop.

Soooo, Frust abgelassen. Peace

Fuck C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (27. März 2015)

So langsam ist es echt lächerlich. Aber vielleicht bekommen wir dann unser Strive CF aus dem Outlet, weil die 2016er Modelle schon das release hatten. 
Falls es nochmal verschoben wird, freut sich Propain über eine Tyee Bestellung mehr.


----------



## Ghost---rider (27. März 2015)

K2daJ_ schrieb:


> Also Leute, ich behaupte mal das wird wie die letzten Male ablaufen. In der auszuliefernden Woche heisst es dann Verschiebung auf den in der Hompage angegeben Woche. Echt dreist von denen, die Verschiebung nicht früher mitzuteilen. Als ob die nicht wissen das Sie einen Container aus Übersee bekommen... oder nicht bekommen.
> 
> Ihr könnt auch noch so oft dort anrufen und nach dem Stand fragen, mitgeteilt bekommt ihr es so spät wie möglich. Logisch oder? Wenn es heute heisst, dass es sich um 2 Wochen verschieben wird, ist man eher bereit zu warten als wenn man die Info schon 4 Wochen vorher bekommen hätte und sich dann denkt 6 Wochen warte ich nicht. Die setzen bewusst auf die Naivität der Kunden. Lächerlich dass wir überhaupt noch warten.
> 
> ...


Meine Freude ist jetzt bestimmt keine Schadenfreude, nein es tut mir für euch alle leid, ich fühle mit euch. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh mein Strive storniert zu haben, nochmal über 2ooo € mehr investiert zu haben um jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines YETI SB 6 C zu sein.
Vor zwei Wochen bin ich bei uns in der Gegend in ein Bikefachgeschäft wirklich ohne Kaufabsichten zum Stöbern gegangen, da sah ich das Teil.....zwei Tage später fuhr ich das Teil Probe (urbanes freeriding ) wobei ich vom Bike aus bei Canyon angerufen habe und die KW 14 als VERBINDLICH haben wollte. Als das natürlich nicht ging stornierte ich am Telefon und kaufte das YETI 
Ich hab mich sehr versteift auf das Strive und bin jetzt überglücklich, mich anders entschieden zu haben. Ich hätte Canyons Dahinhaltetaktik nicht mehr ausgehalten.
Wer warten möchte und kann- kein Problem, die anderen will ich damit ermutigen einen anderen Weg zu gehen, nämlich zum FACHHÄNDLER


----------



## vosmic (27. März 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Meine Freude ist jetzt bestimmt keine Schadenfreude, nein es tut mir für euch alle leid, ich fühle mit euch. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh mein Strive storniert zu haben, nochmal über 2ooo € mehr investiert zu haben um jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines YETI SB 6 C zu sein.
> Vor zwei Wochen bin ich bei uns in der Gegend in ein Bikefachgeschäft wirklich ohne Kaufabsichten zum Stöbern gegangen, da sah ich das Teil.....zwei Tage später fuhr ich das Teil Probe (urbanes freeriding ) wobei ich vom Bike aus bei Canyon angerufen habe und die KW 14 als VERBINDLICH haben wollte. Als das natürlich nicht ging stornierte ich am Telefon und kaufte das YETI
> Ich hab mich sehr versteift auf das Strive und bin jetzt überglücklich, mich anders entschieden zu haben. Ich hätte Canyons Dahinhaltetaktik nicht mehr ausgehalten.
> Wer warten möchte und kann- kein Problem, die anderen will ich damit ermutigen einen anderen Weg zu gehen, nämlich zum FACHHÄNDLER


Ist das blöde Schleichwerbung? Das hattest du bereits gepostet. Und ich sage dir ich habe deutlich unter 7000€ bezahlt und für den saftigen Aufpreis lohnt es sich imho zu warten. 
Die Fachhändler die ich bisher besuchen durfte waren auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Serviceei. Deswegen bin ich selbst angefangen zu schrauben.


----------



## MitschundCo (27. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Ist das blöde Schleichwerbung? Das hattest du bereits gepostet. Und ich sage dir ich habe deutlich unter 7000€ bezahlt und für den saftigen Aufpreis lohnt es sich imho zu warten.
> Die Fachhändler die ich bisher besuchen durfte waren auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Serviceei. Deswegen bin ich selbst angefangen zu schrauben.


So is es. Bei uns gibt's auch welche, die sich Fachhändler schimpfen. Aber absofort lege ich nur mehr selber Hand an. Glaubt mir, mit meinem alten Strive habe ich so einiges erlebt...


----------



## Ghost---rider (27. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Ist das blöde Schleichwerbung? Das hattest du bereits gepostet. Und ich sage dir ich habe deutlich unter 7000€ bezahlt und für den saftigen Aufpreis lohnt es sich imho zu warten.
> Die Fachhändler die ich bisher besuchen durfte waren auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Serviceei. Deswegen bin ich selbst angefangen zu schrauben.


Ich wünsch dir dabei alles Gute


----------



## Ghost---rider (27. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> So is es. Bei uns gibt's auch welche, die sich Fachhändler schimpfen. Aber absofort lege ich nur mehr selber Hand an. Glaubt mir, mit meinem alten Strive habe ich so einiges erlebt...


Dir ebenfalls alles Gute


----------



## Projekt_Genius (27. März 2015)

Warum Canyon erst in der Lieferwoche bescheid gibt ist logisch oder! Das ihr von der Bestellung nicht abspringt!!! Sonst bleiben sie auf ihren Bikes sitzen!! Aber die wissen schon lang wann das bike versandfertig ist!


----------



## MitschundCo (27. März 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Dir ebenfalls alles Gute


Mich dünkt er schiebt nen Frust


----------



## vosmic (27. März 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03...e-mountainbiker-des-siegerteams-im-interview/
Was fürn Rad war da im Siegerteam unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost---rider (27. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03...e-mountainbiker-des-siegerteams-im-interview/
> Was fürn Rad war da im Siegerteam unterwegs


Du denkst wohl auch das ein  Bike darüber entscheidet, aber nichts geht über eine gute Fahrtechnik


----------



## Ghost---rider (27. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Mich dünkt er schiebt nen Frust


----------



## Ghost---rider (27. März 2015)




----------



## Ghost---rider (27. März 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 373084


Als Ansporn sich mit Alternativen zu beschäftigen


----------



## vosmic (27. März 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Du denkst wohl auch das ein  Bike darüber entscheidet, aber nichts geht über eine gute Fahrtechnik


Sagt einer mit nem 7000€ Rad lol


----------



## michikx450f (28. März 2015)

Hey Jungs wie siehst aus; Hat noch jemand von KW14 ne Verschiebung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiza (28. März 2015)

Hab gestern mit c telefoniert. Der nette herr vom callcenter hat mir versichert dass sich das nächste woche ausgehen sollte.
Strive cf 8 race factory L
Bestellt im august bezahlt im jänner. 

Er hat auch im System nachgesehen. Es sollen alle teile und der rahmen da sein und die rahmen ist in ordnung. 
Bin aber erst dann optimistisch wenn ich dem pakldienst ein autogramm gebe...


----------



## gunznoc (28. März 2015)

... und nach dem Auspacken nix zerdengelt ist. Gabs ja auch schon. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## technischer (28. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Zum Zeitpunkt der Diskussion waren es 60€.... wurde aber auch schon festgestellt....damals...


Egal, aber zu der Zeit, auf die ich mich bei meinem Zitat beziehe, war der Preisunterschied schon bei 10€ zw. den Kassetten auf der Canyon HP angekommen (35€ Gesamtunterschied). Der Beitrag von Ascim war am 5.3.15.
Nur mal zur Klarstellung.
VG, Technischer


----------



## TrailProf (28. März 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Als Ansporn sich mit Alternativen zu beschäftigen


Wo schraubt man denn da den Flaschenhalter dran?
Aber sonst schauts ganz nett aus.


----------



## Ghost---rider (28. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Wo schraubt man denn da den Flaschenhalter dran?
> Aber sonst schauts ganz nett aus.


Flaschenhalter ?  Trinkrucksack mit Protektor


----------



## Ghost---rider (28. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Sagt einer mit nem 7000€ Rad lol


Das Eine schließt das Andere nicht aus


----------



## Ghost---rider (28. März 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Hey Jungs wie siehst aus; Hat noch jemand von KW14 ne Verschiebung ?


Ich nehme an Alle mit unverbindlichem Liefertermin für KW 14, das erfährt man aber erst kommenden Donnerstag


----------



## michikx450f (28. März 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Alle mit unverbindlichem Liefertermin für KW 14, das erfährt man aber erst kommenden Donnerstag


Ja


----------



## lpob (29. März 2015)

Leute ihr wartet alle seit über einem halben Jahr. Die lettzten paar Tage und vllt. auch Wochen sind dagegen verschwindend gering. Zumindest mir geht es so - selbst wenn es sich summa summarum um einen Monat verzögert ist das nicht für mich die Katastrophe, weil wenn ich bereit bin ein reichliches Jahr auf ein Rad zu warten bin ich auch bereit bisschen länger zu warten. (Ja es gibt Ausnahmen aber im Schnitt sind die Verzögerungen nicht allzu rießig im Vergleich zur Wartezeit) Auch wenn es ein Wartezimmer ist bleibt doch lieber bei der Vorfreude oder stellt Erfahrungsberichte rein, falls ihr schon eins habt. Denn wenn ich hier alles lese, um vllt. was interessantes zu finden aber 90% leider genörgel oder Schleichwerbung sind dann zieht dass einen echt runter. Also Kopf hoch, denkt an was anderes oder geht mit eurem noch aktuellen Rad biken und vergesst am besten den LT, dann freut ihr euch umso mehr wenn dann doch irgendwann der Paketdienst klingelt.


----------



## michikx450f (29. März 2015)

lpob schrieb:


> Leute ihr wartet alle seit über einem halben Jahr. Die lettzten paar Tage und vllt. auch Wochen sind dagegen verschwindend gering. Zumindest mir geht es so - selbst wenn es sich summa summarum um einen Monat verzögert ist das nicht für mich die Katastrophe, weil wenn ich bereit bin ein reichliches Jahr auf ein Rad zu warten bin ich auch bereit bisschen länger zu warten. (Ja es gibt Ausnahmen aber im Schnitt sind die Verzögerungen nicht allzu rießig im Vergleich zur Wartezeit) Auch wenn es ein Wartezimmer ist bleibt doch lieber bei der Vorfreude oder stellt Erfahrungsberichte rein, falls ihr schon eins habt. Denn wenn ich hier alles lese, um vllt. was interessantes zu finden aber 90% leider genörgel oder Schleichwerbung sind dann zieht dass einen echt runter. Also Kopf hoch, denkt an was anderes oder geht mit eurem noch aktuellen Rad biken und vergesst am besten den LT, dann freut ihr euch umso mehr wenn dann doch irgendwann der Paketdienst klingelt.



Du hast absolut recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (29. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mich da nur anschließen, 2014 habe ich 3 Monate auf mein SPECTRAL AL 9.9 EX warten sollen und haben dann noch 8 Wochen dazubekommen! Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Canyon auch so meinen Kampf hatte.

Jetzt warte ich seit Anfang Oktober 2014 auf mein Strive CF 9.0 Team, das in der 16KW kommen soll und wenn da noch ein paar Wochen dazu kommen würden, werde ich das bestimmt nicht toll finden. Da ich aber weiss, dass ich genau wie im letzten Jahr ein Top Bike bekomme, warte ich gerne.

Man sollte auch bedenken,  wie lange man für sein Geld arbeiten muss, um 1500€ - 3000€ drauflegen zu können.

Canyon wird zudem interne Probleme,  egal welche, nicht in die Öffentlichkeit tragen. Das würde von uns auch keiner machen, denn das wäre sehr dumm. Die Mädels und Jungs am Telefon machen auch fast immer einen sehr guten Job, man kann auch nur auf etwas antworten, auf das man eine Antwort hat oder geben darf.Nur weil ich fünf mal Frage wird die Antwort nicht besser.

Also getreu dem Motto: "Die Anzahl unserer Neider bestätigt unsere Fähigkeiten" warten wir und lassen den Anderen mit ihren super Y, Sp, Kn, usw noch Zeit zum Üben.


----------



## TrailProf (29. März 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter ?  Trinkrucksack mit Protektor


Das ist mir für die kleine Runde zwischendurch zu aufwändig, aber jeder so wie er's mag.


----------



## Ghost---rider (29. März 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Das ist mir für die kleine Runde zwischendurch zu aufwändig, aber jeder so wie er's mag.


Du hast Recht, für die kleine Runde wäre ein Flaschenhalter nicht schlecht. Die Möglichkeit gibt es unten am Unterrohrschutz, aber sieht dann beschissen aus  .
Außer dem Strive stand bei mir auch mal das Liteville 601 MK 3 in der engeren Auswahl, da wäre auch keine Möglichkeit vorhanden gewesen. Bei sehr vielen war laut Forum das auch der Grund kein Yeti zu nehmen, bei mir ist es zweitrangig.


----------



## OnoSendai (29. März 2015)

Hab auch kw 14 und bisher keine Verschiebung.  

Glaubs aber erst wenns vor mir steht. Grad weil noch ne kurze woche ist und mit Sicherheit viele zeitarbeitsmechaniker im Urlaub sind...


----------



## isy007 (30. März 2015)

Nach 2 Verschiebungen wurde mir ebenfalls KW 14 genannt.
Tja was soll ich sagen, gerade eben kam eine weitere Email....
Das Bike wird versandfertig gemacht und innerhalb 48h versendet.


----------



## Alex79106 (30. März 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Verschiebungen wurde mir ebenfalls KW 14 genannt.
> Tja was soll ich sagen, gerade eben kam eine weitere Email....
> Das Bike wird versandfertig gemacht und innerhalb 48h versendet.


Ich warte noch...auf die richtige Mail


----------



## OnoSendai (30. März 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Verschiebungen wurde mir ebenfalls KW 14 genannt.
> Tja was soll ich sagen, gerade eben kam eine weitere Email....
> Das Bike wird versandfertig gemacht und innerhalb 48h versendet.



Glückwunsch.

Es ist 13:12 am Montag der Versand-KW. 

Noch keine Mail.

Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## TrailProf (30. März 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Verschiebungen wurde mir ebenfalls KW 14 genannt.
> Tja was soll ich sagen, gerade eben kam eine weitere Email....
> Das Bike wird versandfertig gemacht und innerhalb 48h versendet.



Na dann schonmal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch"
Hallo Canyon: Auch haben will !!


----------



## SlayerLover (30. März 2015)

Hat schon jemand von Euch einen der im Rahmen verlegten Züge wie z.B. Hinterradbremszug ausgetauscht?
Ist das ein riesen Gefummel ? Wenn ich den Bremszug oben am Zugeingang reinschiebe, wird er dann geführt und kommt unten am Rahmen wieder sauber raus???
Danke für Eure Infos im Vorraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (30. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von Euch einen der im Rahmen verlegten Züge wie z.B. Hinterradbremszug ausgetauscht?
> Ist das ein riesen Gefummel ? Wenn ich den Bremszug oben am Zugeingang reinschiebe, wird er dann geführt und kommt unten am Rahmen wieder sauber raus???
> Danke für Eure Infos im Vorraus.


Also ich würde sagen nein. Aber warum wickelst nicht den Alten und den Neuen zusammen und ziehst dann den Alten raus?


----------



## Ascim (30. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von Euch einen der im Rahmen verlegten Züge wie z.B. Hinterradbremszug ausgetauscht?
> Ist das ein riesen Gefummel ? Wenn ich den Bremszug oben am Zugeingang reinschiebe, wird er dann geführt und kommt unten am Rahmen wieder sauber raus???
> Danke für Eure Infos im Vorraus.


Also die Bremse arbeitet mit Öl = hydraulisch. Du meinst eher den Schaltzug. Den kannst du mit dem alten Zug (Paketklebeband) verkleben und gemeinsam durchziehen.


----------



## Ascim (30. März 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Verschiebungen wurde mir ebenfalls KW 14 genannt.
> Tja was soll ich sagen, gerade eben kam eine weitere Email....
> Das Bike wird versandfertig gemacht und innerhalb 48h versendet.


Was hast du für eine Konfiguration? Modell Farbe Größe


----------



## isy007 (30. März 2015)

Strive CF SL 9.0 in M und electric blue

Die Sendungsnummer ist nun auch da! 
Am 16. gehts nach Riva, hatte mein altes Bike schon Flott gemacht da ich mit dem "schlimmsten" gerechnet habe...
Ich hoffe für die Probefahrt gibts morgen besseres Wetter, heute nur Dauerregen und Hagel.

Ich drück euch die Daumen!


----------



## Ascim (30. März 2015)

Canyon strive cf 8 M schwarz. 
Habe heute angerufen. Am Telefon gibt es normalerweise keine Auskunft zum Bearbeitungsstand. Zugesagt wurde mir eine Information per Email für morgen. Verbindlichere Infos gibt es wohl Donnerstag. Frage mich wie die das dann noch die Woche versenden möchten. Naja, dass Wetter macht einem ja sowieso einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Velo-X (30. März 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von Euch einen der im Rahmen verlegten Züge wie z.B. Hinterradbremszug ausgetauscht?
> Ist das ein riesen Gefummel ? Wenn ich den Bremszug oben am Zugeingang reinschiebe, wird er dann geführt und kommt unten am Rahmen wieder sauber raus???
> Danke für Eure Infos im Vorraus.


Habe bei mir die Guide gegen eine Saint getauscht un die Bremsleitung dabei getauscht. Sie wird intern nicht geführt. Es empfielt sich die Gummipropfen an Eingang und Ausgang zu entfernen, sonst geht die Leitung zu schwer durch, und entweder die neue Leitung mit der alten durchzuziehen oder zumindest einen Draht/Schnur an die alte Leitung anzukleben und als Einfädelhilfe mit durchzuziehen. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarto8 (31. März 2015)

Vielleicht können ja ein paar stolze Strive Besitzer neue Erfahrungsberichte oder Videos reinstellen,um uns Wartenden die Zeit zu versüßen


----------



## Chris_360 (31. März 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Also die Bremse arbeitet mit Öl = hydraulisch. Du meinst eher den Schaltzug. Den kannst du mit dem alten Zug (Paketklebeband) verkleben und gemeinsam durchziehen.


Einfach eine dünne schnur oder einen draht dran binden /kleben und dann vorsichtig raus- und reinziehen. Ansonsten viel spass beim rum-/rausfummeln!


----------



## Ascim (1. April 2015)

Hmm, also ich komme nicht bei der Hotline durch (wird einfach aufgelegt) und sie haben sich auch nicht zurück gemeldet wie versprochen. Hat jemand bessere Erfahrungen die Woche gemacht? Gibt es bei jemandem Fortschritte? 
Wahrscheinlich müssen alle Operator aus dem Callcenter Bikes aufbauen


----------



## michikx450f (1. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich komme nicht bei der Hotline durch (wird einfach aufgelegt) und sie haben sich auch nicht zurück gemeldet wie versprochen. Hat jemand bessere Erfahrungen die Woche gemacht? Gibt es bei jemandem Fortschritte?
> Wahrscheinlich müssen alle Operator aus dem Callcenter Bikes aufbauen


Also ich hab vom callcenter ne Antwort per Email bekommen dass sich es um MINDESTENS 2 Wochen verzögert. Aber eine richtige Verschiebungs Mail haben ich noch nicht:-/ wir bekommen es erst wenn es schon ein Auslauf Modell ist


----------



## scarto8 (1. April 2015)

Mir wurde letzte Woche am Telefon erzählt, das sich mein Liefertermin von KW 18 auf KW 17 verkürzt.


----------



## michikx450f (1. April 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Mir wurde letzte Woche am Telefon erzählt, das sich mein Liefertermin von KW 18 auf KW 17 verkürzt.


Ohje freu dich nicht zu früh... Was hast du bestellt?größe und Farbe?


----------



## scarto8 (1. April 2015)

Strive cf 8.0 xl und in Schwarz.


----------



## mZe92 (1. April 2015)

Noch knapp 6 Wochen.... KW 20 ich komme!!!! Ich bete jeden Abend um eine Verschiebung, eine Verschiebung auf die KW19,18,17,16....


----------



## Ascim (1. April 2015)

Kommt jemand bei der Hotline durch? Habe es heute ein paar mal probiert werde aber immer nach der Ansage, dass so viel los ist, rausgeschmissen.


----------



## isy007 (1. April 2015)

Hi kurzes Feedback, das Bike kam heute an...

+ Gesamteindruck TOP - in natura ist das Blau noch VIEL geiler!
+ Rahmen makellos und auch sonst keinerlei Schäden
+ Shapeshifter ist genial. Hatte zwar nur 5min zwischen dem einen und dem nächsten Regenschauer, aber das funktioniert auf Anhieb perfekt und beeindruckend.
+ Länge der Sattelstütze und Eintauchtiefe ist bei meiner Statur kein Problem, nicht annähernd. SL 84, Größe M. Aber...

- die Reverb funktioniert nicht. Auch nach 2 Std. wieder und wieder Entlüften und Probieren nicht... Ich denke da ist etwas undicht, habe so eine Stütze zwar noch nie vorher in Händen gehabt, aber Hexenwerk ist es auch nicht. Einschicken kommt allerdings nicht in Frage. Ich will mein Glück nicht herausvordern. ;-) Am Lago wird sich sicher einer finden der es fixt.
- Der Lenker ist extrem kratzanfällig: Links haben die Jungs von Canyon schon Spuren hinterlassen, auf der rechten Seite haben meine Probleme mit der Reverb sich verewigt. Ist jetzt aber nicht das Problem.

Alles in Allem bin ich soweit sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich die verf... Reverb schon jetzt gefressen habe... ;-)

Weiterhin frohes und tapferes Warten!
Ich bin raus...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (1. April 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> Hi kurzes Feedback, das Bike kam heute an...
> 
> + Gesamteindruck TOP - in natura ist das Blau noch VIEL geiler!
> 
> ...



Hi isy007:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Lass uns doch ein wenig an deiner Freude teilhaben und poste mal ein paar Bilder.
Habe auch ein Blaues bestellt und bin schon ganz gespannt.

PS. Viel Spaß am Lago!


----------



## Ascim (1. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Canyon strive cf 8 M schwarz.
> Habe heute angerufen. Am Telefon gibt es normalerweise keine Auskunft zum Bearbeitungsstand. Zugesagt wurde mir eine Information per Email für morgen. Verbindlichere Infos gibt es wohl Donnerstag. Frage mich wie die das dann noch die Woche versenden möchten. Naja, dass Wetter macht einem ja sowieso einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


So verschoben auf frühestens kw15. Komponenten fehlen noch und Aufbau hat noch nicht begonnen. Nun ja, muss ich halt mein DH Bike und mein allmountain bemühen


----------



## Alex79106 (1. April 2015)

Bei mir immer noch nichts! Bleibt nur noch morgen und Samstag, dann war es das mit Liefertermin KW 14!!! Na, ob das noch was wird?! Das Murmeltier kann mich mal, her mit dem Bike!


----------



## Alex79106 (1. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Kommt jemand bei der Hotline durch? Habe es heute ein paar mal probiert werde aber immer nach der Ansage, dass so viel los ist, rausgeschmissen.


Ich habe es auch heute Nachmittag probiert, wollte wissen was nun Sache ist! Kein durchkommen! Urlaub bei Canyon lässt grüßen....


----------



## F1o (1. April 2015)

Heute Erste Strive ausfahrt am Lago. Bombe! 
Und bei euch das Wetter so??


----------



## MitschundCo (1. April 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> Hi kurzes Feedback, das Bike kam heute an...
> 
> + Gesamteindruck TOP - in natura ist das Blau noch VIEL geiler!
> + Rahmen makellos und auch sonst keinerlei Schäden
> ...


Wo bleiben die Pics???


----------



## TrailProf (1. April 2015)

F1o schrieb:


> Heute Erste Strive ausfahrt am Lago. Bombe!
> Und bei euch das Wetter so??


Das Wetter bei uns in NRW ist super; sonnig mit einem milden Frühlingslüftchen bei knapp über 20°C. Also ich möchte jetzt ganz ehrlich nicht mit dir tauschen. [Ironie Off]
Viel Spaß noch am Lago, genieß es.


----------



## Boltzer (1. April 2015)

@isy007 
Hast du die Reverb vielleicht zu sehr eingequetscht mit der Sattelklemme? Dann flutscht die nicht mehr. Wäre jetzt so eine Idee, Drehmoment beachten.


----------



## MitschundCo (2. April 2015)

Boltzer schrieb:


> @isy007
> Hast du die Reverb vielleicht zu sehr eingequetscht mit der Sattelklemme? Dann flutscht die nicht mehr. Wäre jetzt so eine Idee, Drehmoment beachten.


Eher am unteren Ende der Stütze, bei mir wurde mal das Ventil undicht, weil ich die Stütze zu weit rein geschoben habe bzw. die Leitung nicht gekürzt hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexander1984 (2. April 2015)

Hatte auch schon mal das Problem mit der reverb und bei mir war die sattelklemme zu fest, ein bisschen gelockert und schon war es in Ordnung.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. April 2015)

Luftdruck der Reverb gecheckt?


----------



## mohlo (2. April 2015)

Zwischenfrage: Hat die verbaute Reverb bereits den "Connectamajig"-Anschluss?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. April 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: Hat die verbaute Reverb bereits den "Connectamajig"-Anschluss?



Sollte sie haben, seit mitte 2014 macht rockshox nur noch reverbs mit dem schnellanschluss. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## isy007 (2. April 2015)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde dann nachher den nächsten Versuch starten!


----------



## ES7.0 (2. April 2015)

Hey,
na wie ist der Stand bei euch? Habe gerade versucht jemanden bei Canyon zu erreichen, aber die sind wohl schon im langen Osterwochenende und erst ab Di wieder zu erreichen. Bis jetzt kam noch nicht mal eine Verzögerungsmail.
An alle die Ihr Strive haben bitte Bilder posten, das macht die Wartezeit erträglicher. Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Reinigung des Bikes, gibt es irgendwelche Stellen, wo sich der Dreck festsetzt?

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (2. April 2015)

Mein 8.0 Race in L wiegt mit Saint Pedalen, Tubeless (120ml Milch), Rox 10 und ansonsten original Ausstattung knappe 14 Kilo. Genauer kann ich aktuell nicht messen. 

Vom Rad bin ich aktuell absolut überzeugt und bereue meine Entscheidung keinen Meter. Shapeshifter funzt bei mir seit der Abholung tadellos (auf Holz klopf). 

Die Guide Bremsen sind top. Einzig ein leises sirren ist manchmal zu hören. Hab meine XT Bremsen hier noch zum Vergleich und finde das die Guide einen tick besser zu dosieren ist. 

Das 34er Kettenblatt war bisher nur kurz runter und ist für das 7GB akzeptabel. Werde es aber gegen ein 30er tauschen. 

Der Sattel ist relativ bescheiden aber besser als ich dachte.

Mir ist bei meiner letzten ernsthaften Abfahrt leider die Kamera beim ersten Drop abgeklappt und ich hab es zu spät gemerkt. Mein Testvideo ist in meiner Galerie zu finden. War von der 1. Testfahrt, nix berauschendes. Zum Ende des Videos geht es aber eine etwas längere Treppe runter und man gewinnt zumindest einen kleinen Eindruck .

Versuche noch ein paar Bilder über Ostern einzustellen. Leider aktuell mieses Wetter. 

Lg


----------



## ES7.0 (2. April 2015)

So, habe nun Antwort erhalten auf meine Nachfrage, wo das Rad denn bleibt. Aussage war vom Support, dass es zur Verschiebung kommt und derzeit der Rahmen für mein Rad fehlt (Strive CF 8.0 race). Rückmeldung vom Zulieferer bekommt Canyon wohl am Anfang der nächsten Woche und dann gibt es den neuen total unverbindlichen Liefertermin von Canyon.
Die Verschiebung an sich ist ja nicht so schlimm, jedoch finde ich es sehr arm, wie damit von Canyon umgegangen wird. Hier muss man scheinbar als Kunde in der geplanten KW sich selbst nach dem Status erkundigen.
Werde am We das Tyee testen und dann abwarten was Canyon als neuen Termin raushaut.


----------



## Velo-X (2. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Mein 8.0 Race in L wiegt mit Saint Pedalen, Tubeless (120ml Milch), Rox 10 und ansonsten original Ausstattung knappe 14 Kilo. Genauer kann ich aktuell nicht messen.
> 
> Vom Rad bin ich aktuell absolut überzeugt und bereue meine Entscheidung keinen Meter. Shapeshifter funzt bei mir seit der Abholung tadellos (auf Holz klopf).
> 
> ...


Wo kommt den bei Dir das extra Kilo her? Meins (auch 8.0 Race L) wiegt knapp 13 Kilo: Tubeless, Spike Lenker, Ergon SME3 Pro Sattel und Saint Bremse. Farbe: Team.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## vosmic (2. April 2015)

Gemessen hab ich 13,8  (Kofferwaage Lidl


----------



## Seppoo (2. April 2015)

Hey,
ich bin zwar vom Spectral Lager aber ich lese hier immer gerne mit. Ich war am Dienstag in Koblenz und durfte mein Spectral endlich abholen. Ich dachte ich mache euch wartenden mal ein Foto von den zwei im Showroom stehenden Strives um euch die Wartezeit etwas zu versüßen.


----------



## OnoSendai (2. April 2015)

Drecksladen. Wieder keine lieferung in kw14 s race in blau


----------



## michikx450f (2. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Drecksladen. Wieder keine lieferung in kw14 s race in blau


Ohne Witz! Nicht erreichbar und keine Benachrichtigung.das ist mal ein Service.


----------



## wiza (2. April 2015)

wiza schrieb:


> Bin da nicht mehr so optimistisch...
> Eine neuerliche Verschiebung würde mich nicht wundern.


Manchmal hab ich nur ungern recht...

Wenns nächste Woche nicht kommt werde ich auf jeden Fall mein Geld zurück verlangen und mal die Händler in der Umgebung abklappern, habs schon ganz schön satt. Da wird mir letzte Woche Freitag (!!) noch hoch und heilig versprochen dass es klappt und dann kommt keine Meldung, geschweige denn das Rad.


----------



## OnoSendai (3. April 2015)

Dito.


----------



## ES7.0 (3. April 2015)

Ich möchte hier nicht den Schriftwechsel veröffentlichen, aber von ca. fünf gestellten Fragen wurde mir nur eine beantwortet. Alles stark nach dem Motto wir schicken mal eine Standardantwort der wird schon geduldig weiter warten. Auf Nachfrage wurde dann eingeräumt, dass wohl wieder die Rahmen fehlen. Insgesamt ein sehr schlechtes Licht, in das Canyon sich da rückt. Fahre aktuell vier Canyon aber Nummer fünf gibt es auch nur, wenn sie die nächste Woche liefern können,was ich nicht denke. Bald wird ja schon das 2016er Strive vorgestellt, vll können dann alle die noch warten direkt ein 2016er haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (3. April 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin zwar vom Spectral Lager aber ich lese hier immer gerne mit. Ich war am Dienstag in Koblenz und durfte mein Spectral endlich abholen. Ich dachte ich mache euch wartenden mal ein Foto von den zwei im Showroom stehenden Strives um euch die Wartezeit etwas zu versüßen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374568



Wenn ich das Teil sehe ist es mir jede Woche warten Wert und wenn ich jetzt von KW 20 noch Verschiebungen um 2-4 Wochen kriege ist mir egal, ich warte jetzt seit Anfang Januar und es gibt mittlerweile immer mehr Bilder vom Strive CF 9.0 Team, es gibt einfach kein Bike was mich so anspricht!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Bald wird ja schon das 2016er Strive vorgestellt, vll können dann alle die noch warten direkt ein 2016er haben



Dann bist du ja guter Dinge, dass die 2016er eher ausgeliefert werden...


----------



## ES7.0 (3. April 2015)

Hehe, stimmt. Vielleicht gibt es dann ja eine early bird aktion für die Vorvorjahresbesteller

Bin mal gespannt, was sie nächste Woche als neue Termine rausgeben und was als Entschädigung. Wenn es so weiter geht bekommen manche ja das komplette Zubehörsortiment zum Rad.

Hat jemand schon den Reverb Hebel an die Guide Bremse montiert? Das geht nur auf der Oberseite, oder?


----------



## hanz-hanz (3. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon den Reverb Hebel an die Guide Bremse montiert? Das geht nur auf der Oberseite, oder?



Wenn du links keinen Schalthebel hast, kannst du den rechten Reverbhebel links unten montieren.


----------



## ES7.0 (4. April 2015)

Super, danke für die Antwort. Dann wird die Guide erstmal eine Chance am neuen Rad bekommen, sieht dann einfach aufgeräumter auf.


----------



## isy007 (4. April 2015)

So hier ein paar Bilder...
Die Leitung der Reverb ist 5cm unterhalb der Stütze geknickt und undicht. Ob durch Transport oder ob ich sie zu tief eingescheckt habe..?! Ich lass es Dienstag fixen. Jedenfalls ist die Leitung deshalb am Lenker nur unschön verlegt. Der Becherhalter verschwindet auch wieder - zu eng...


----------



## K2daJ_ (4. April 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> So hier ein paar Bilder...
> Die Leitung der Reverb ist 5cm unterhalb der Stütze geknickt und undicht. Ob durch Transport oder ob ich sie zu tief eingescheckt habe..?! Ich lass es Dienstag fixen. Jedenfalls ist die Leitung deshalb am Lenker nur unschön verlegt. Der Becherhalter verschwindet auch wieder - zu eng...



Hallo isy,

Schönes Teil. Wie ist es mit der Grösse bei dir? Reg M bei deiner grösse 1,81 SL83?
ist die Sattelstütze auf SL83 eingestellt?


----------



## Alex79106 (4. April 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> So hier ein paar Bilder...
> Die Leitung der Reverb ist 5cm unterhalb der Stütze geknickt und undicht. Ob durch Transport oder ob ich sie zu tief eingescheckt habe..?! Ich lass es Dienstag fixen. Jedenfalls ist die Leitung deshalb am Lenker nur unschön verlegt. Der Becherhalter verschwindet auch wieder - zu eng...


Sehr schöne Bilder. Ich habe auch vor mein Strive 8.0 L blau, auf XTR umzurüsten, wenn es dann auch nochmal irgendwann kommt. Wieviel wiegt dein Strive mit der XTR?


----------



## isy007 (4. April 2015)

Die Größe ist für mich pefekt. Wie schon am Anfang des Threads erwähnt, habe ich ein kleines Handicap durch einen üblen Einschlag. Mein rechter Arm lässt sich nicht mehr ganz durchstrecken, somit muss ich das Rad etwas kompakter fahren, damit es nicht schmerzhaft wird.
Für meine Schrittlänge muss der Sattel noch etwas höcher (2cm).
Zum Gewicht kann ich (noch) nichts sagen. Das ist mir aber auch uninteressant. Es ist leicht genug ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailbikesurfer (5. April 2015)

Ist bei den CF Modellen von Werk aus bei der oberen Kettenstrebe eine Schutzfolie gegen den Kettenschlag aufgebracht worden ?


----------



## vosmic (5. April 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Ist bei den CF Modellen von Werk aus bei der oberen Kettenstrebe eine Schutzfolie gegen den Kettenschlag aufgebracht worden ?


Bei mir ist das so .


----------



## grobi59 (5. April 2015)

@isy007 
Bist du so nett auch einmal Fotos von der nicht Antriebsseite zu machen?
Mich würden insbesondere die Kabelführungen interessieren. 
Danke


----------



## vosmic (5. April 2015)

Besseres Foto folgt.


----------



## fitze (5. April 2015)

Mal ein paar Bilder meiner heutigen Runde. Ich gewöhne mich immer mehr an die Geometrie und es macht mehr und mehr Spaß.
Leicht gecleanter Look, was Aufkleber angeht:


----------



## trailbikesurfer (5. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das so .



Bei der AL Variante nicht ? Naja wieder 0,02 Cent pro Rad gespart und ich habe die ersten 5 schönen Einschläge am Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (6. April 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Bei der AL Variante nicht ? Naja wieder 0,02 Cent pro Rad gespart und ich habe die ersten 5 schönen Einschläge am Rahmen


Kann nur für meins sprechen. Wenn es beim Al nicht so ist dann ist das wenig konsequent von Canyon aber bei welchem Hersteller sind überhaupt in Serie solche Klamotten dabei? Musste mich bisher immer selbst darum kümmern (Cube, Radon, Haibike ). Bevor ich mit mit einem neuen Rad auf die Piste bewege kümmer ich mich doch um entsprechende Schutzvorkehrungen (wenn sie mir wichtig sind).


----------



## Ghost---rider (6. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier nicht den Schriftwechsel veröffentlichen, aber von ca. fünf gestellten Fragen wurde mir nur eine beantwortet. Alles stark nach dem Motto wir schicken mal eine Standardantwort der wird schon geduldig weiter warten. Auf Nachfrage wurde dann eingeräumt, dass wohl wieder die Rahmen fehlen. Insgesamt ein sehr schlechtes Licht, in das Canyon sich da rückt. Fahre aktuell vier Canyon aber Nummer fünf gibt es auch nur, wenn sie die nächste Woche liefern können,was ich nicht denke. Bald wird ja schon das 2016er Strive vorgestellt, vll können dann alle die noch warten direkt ein 2016er haben


Tut mir leid, aber weil ich das so kommen sah, zog ich rechtzeitig einen Schlussstrich unter die Canyon Geschichte und das kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Alex79106 (6. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber weil ich das so kommen sah, zog ich rechtzeitig einen Schlussstrich unter die Canyon Geschichte und das kann ich nur weiterempfehlen


Ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen, es ist nur traurig, dass Canyon so seine Kunden verliehrt. Bei mir war auch KW 14 als Liefertermin angegeben und ich habe weder Bike noch irgendeine E-Mail erhalten, selbst als ich am Donnerstag anrief nur eine Bandansage, dass alle Mitarbeiter an einer Schulung teilnehmen? Häh, gerade in KW 14? Nicht sehr Kundenorientiert von Canyon, solche halben Sachen wenn es darauf ankommt mag ich nicht, ich überlege ernsthaft Morgen mein Strive 8.0 L in blau zu stornieren! Canyon ist "noch" nicht in der Lage jeden Kunden gleich zu behandeln, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, so geht's nicht!


----------



## vosmic (6. April 2015)

Trollalarm


----------



## mohlo (6. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Trollalarm


Was hat das mit Trollalarm zu tun?! Es ist mehr als ärgerlich, dass schon seit Jahren immer neue Modelle in der Auslieferung verschoben werden. Woran liegt das wohl? Schlechte Planung, Probleme in der (Rahmen)fertigung oder werden zu viele Bestellungen "bis an das Limit" angenommen?


----------



## vosmic (6. April 2015)

Der Herr der gemeint ist weiß schon warum. Sachlich was zum Thema beitragen ist vollkommen ok. Hier gibt es aber Herrschaften die jedes mal aus der Deckung kommen wenn sich hier jemand beschwert mit ewig der gleichen Laier.


----------



## lpob (6. April 2015)

ok sry - kann weg


----------



## OnoSendai (6. April 2015)

lpob schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und stell hier mal eine ziemlich Off-Topic Frage:
> Welche Pedale lassen sich empfehlen? (Flats) Da dass Rad ja ohne geliefert wird und ich bisher noch keine habe.


Komplett ot.bitte in die kaufberatung.


----------



## Antunnacos (6. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber weil ich das so kommen sah, zog ich rechtzeitig einen Schlussstrich unter die Canyon Geschichte und das kann ich nur weiterempfehlen



So ganz hast du den Schlussstrich unter die "Canyon-Geschichte" wohl doch nicht gezogen? Hättest du doch besser gewartet anstelle das Yeti zu kaufen?


----------



## OnoSendai (6. April 2015)

Antunnacos schrieb:


> So ganz hast du den Schlussstrich unter die "Canyon-Geschichte" wohl doch nicht gezogen? Hättest du doch besser gewartet anstelle das Yeti zu kaufen?


Dont feed the Troll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (6. April 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> So hier ein paar Bilder...
> Die Leitung der Reverb ist 5cm unterhalb der Stütze geknickt und undicht. Ob durch Transport oder ob ich sie zu tief eingescheckt habe..?! Ich lass es Dienstag fixen. Jedenfalls ist die Leitung deshalb am Lenker nur unschön verlegt. Der Becherhalter verschwindet auch wieder - zu eng...


Respekt, echt fettes Bike 
Auf der Homepage von Canyon wird ein etwas dunkleres Blau suggeriert. Fast zu schön um zerkratzt zu werden


----------



## MitschundCo (6. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 375398
> Besseres Foto folgt.


Nie gegen das Licht fotografieren


----------



## Alex79106 (7. April 2015)

So, falls es noch jemanden interessiert, denn so langsam glaube ich,  dass hier die meisten ihr Rad schon bekommen oder aber storniert haben.  Ich rief eben bei dem Verein an und wollte endlich wissen was Sache ist. Es wurde letzte Woche nicht geschafft das Bike zu montieren, Teile und Rahmen sind da und werden morgen montiert, Versand soll dann noch diese Woche sein, gültig für Bikes mit Lt 14 KW!  Noch jemand Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet?


----------



## Ascim (7. April 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> So, falls es noch jemanden interessiert, denn so langsam glaube ich,  dass hier die meisten ihr Rad schon bekommen oder aber storniert haben.  Ich rief eben bei dem Verein an und wollte endlich wissen was Sache ist. Es wurde letzte Woche nicht geschafft das Bike zu montieren, Teile und Rahmen sind da und werden morgen montiert, Versand soll dann noch diese Woche sein, gültig für Bikes mit Lt 14 KW!  Noch jemand Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet?


Größe Farbe Modell?


----------



## Alex79106 (7. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Größe Farbe Modell?


Gr L in blau, Strive CF 8.0 ...


----------



## Lukanier (7. April 2015)

Mahlzeit!

Da ich mein Leid teilen möchte, würde ich gern eure Leidensgeschichte hören^^ Ich hab Mitte November bestellt, Liefertermin KW14 2015. Kurz danach wurde KW1 als Lieferdatum angezeigt. Ab da ging es los...3 Verschiebungen bis Schlussendlich wieder KW14 angepeilt wurde.

Heute in der KW15 rufe ich an und frag was los is weils mir schon eher verdammt auf die nerven geht! siehe da ich bekomme eine antwort...die rahmen stecken irgendwo in einem container zwischen asien und koblenz und sie können nicht genau sagen wann der container ankommt...das nenn ich geiles supply chain management -.-

da das strive cf 8.0 race jedoch mein traumbike ist warte ich und warte ich...dennoch erwarte ich ein entgegenkommen und einen rabatt da ich schon mitte dezember überwiesen habe und dann ca. 4 monate lieferverzug habe!!

hat jemand sonst noch jemand eine leidensgeschichte und/oder irgendwelche infos von canyon...


----------



## Phil_wind (7. April 2015)

Strive CF 8.0 blau M
bestellt: 07.08.2014 (Liefertermin KW52/2014)
Verschiebung 1: KW1
Verschiebung 2: KW5
Verschiebung 3: KW7
Verschiebung 4: KW9
Verschiebung 5: KW16

Habe gerade bei C angerufen um mich nochmal nach dem Stand zu erkundigen: Service-MA: "das Rad wird nächste Woche versandbereit sein."
Ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich das schon gehört habe. Aber was soll man anderes machen außer denen auf die Nerven fallen und hoffen, dass man einen ehrlichen MA ans Telefon bekommt.
Wenn der Rahmen für mein Bike auch noch in einem Container stecken würde, würde ich definitiv heute stornieren... Aber das kann mir ja niemand 100% sagen.. und das ist genau das was so aufregt!


----------



## Lukanier (7. April 2015)

also mir hat eine mitarbeiterin gesagt, dass canyon auf den container mit den rahmen wartet und dieser letzte woche eintreffen hätte sollen. mich nervt einfach, dass canyon letzte woche keinerlei information gegeben hat und nicht entgegenkommen ist. meiner meinung nach, muss es einen rabatt geben wenn der lieferverzug 3,5 monate beträgt und der kune 2 wochen vorm ersten POTENTIELLEN lieferdatum bezahlt. Diese regelung,dass man 2 wochen vor dem poentiellen lieferdatum zu bezahlen hat ist überaupt eine absolute frechheit


----------



## mZe92 (7. April 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> also mir hat eine mitarbeiterin gesagt, dass canyon auf den container mit den rahmen wartet und dieser letzte woche eintreffen hätte sollen. mich nervt einfach, dass canyon letzte woche keinerlei information gegeben hat und nicht entgegenkommen ist. meiner meinung nach, muss es einen rabatt geben wenn der lieferverzug 3,5 monate beträgt und der kune 2 wochen vorm ersten POTENTIELLEN lieferdatum bezahlt. Diese regelung,dass man 2 wochen vor dem poentiellen lieferdatum zu bezahlen hat ist überaupt eine absolute frechheit



Mal ganz davon abgesehen wenn du schon gezahlt hast entgehen dir ja auch Zinsen (selbst wenn es nur ein paar Euros sind). Wenn die das Geld von allen Kunden die vorher bezahlt haben schon vorher irgendwo auf ein Konto schieben und sich dann schön die Zinsen einkassieren kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen das da nochma einiges an Plus gemacht wird !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukanier (7. April 2015)

ich ab canyon geschrieben dass sie mal ihren finanzer fragen sollen wie geil er das findet, dass die kunden die cash to cash cycle time auf (wahrscheinlich) nahe null reduzieren, da ich als kunde den vollen betrag 2 wochen vor dem potentiellen lieferdatum bezahl und die lieferanten (sehr wahrscheinlich) keine allzu großzügigen zahlungsbedingunge erhalten. insofern ist der ersatz der zinsen ein minimum! ich habe mein altes canyon bike im dezember verkauft mit der gewisshei dass canyon anfang jänner liefert. jetzt muss ich mir die ganze zei ein bike ausborgen -> sehr sehr billig. das kann man natürlich als meine fehler ansehen, andererseits denke ich, dass es nicht die aufgabe des kunden ist einzukalkulieren wie hoch die wahrscheinlichkeit ist einen langen lieferverzug zu haben und ersatzmaßnahen zu planen.

ich check sowieso nicht dass die europäische hersteller nicht gemeinsam ein rahmenwerk in europa hinstellen. die kosten dafü sind ws nicht massiv höher als in china (zB.: rumänien) aber die flexibilität und zusätzlichen verkaufsmöglichkeien sind massiv erhöht (allein dass die reine liefereit von 8 wochen auf 2-3 tage reduziert ist...) ... ich freue ich trotzem schon so sehr auf dieses bike und nur deswege warte ich noch ...aber canyon hat sichs damit ziemlich stark versaut, denn ihr hauptargument neben top produkten ist:

top service & günstige preise...und top service ist gerade nicht der fall


----------



## sp8 (7. April 2015)

warum bezahlt ihr nicht per Paypal, womit es dann abgebucht wird wenn das Bike rausgeht? Canyon hat die Kohle sicher wenn denn liefern, so lange sie nicht liefern habt ihr keine Kohle weg, und mit der Bestellung habt ihr schon alles klar gemacht und müsst auch nicht später nochmal extra überweisen oder sowas. Finde ich so ganz gut gelöst..


----------



## Lukanier (7. April 2015)

ich hab kein paypal^^ aber das is zumindest eine lösung de fair kingt


----------



## Alex79106 (7. April 2015)

...oder mit Kreditkarte, da wird auch erst Belastet, eine Buchung angefragt und dann erst die Kreditkarte belastet wenn das Bike die Produktion verlassen hat und je nach Kreditkartenabrechnung erst Mitte oder Ende des Monats vom Konto abgebucht. Dass Geld lässt sich somit auch wieder zurück holen, falls nicht geliefert wird.


----------



## Lukanier (7. April 2015)

canyon hat mir heute auch gesagt, dass man das geld zurückholen kann. aber das haben sie halt erst heute gesagt^^


----------



## OnoSendai (7. April 2015)

grad angerufen... blablubb nix neues.

es gibt wohl 2 stufen bei denen im system 

1. komissionierung der teile
2. bike wird zusammengebaut

angeblich bin ich bei den ersteren... wer's glaubt.

saftladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukanier (7. April 2015)

welches bike bekommst du? mir haben sie eben heute das erste mal gesagt dass sie nicht liefern können weil die rahmen nicht da sind -.- und das versteh ich ja. aber von kw1 auf kw16 (wer glaubts?) ist halt wirklich eine bombenleistung!


----------



## ES7.0 (7. April 2015)

Also wie immer... 

Chat geht nicht, Anfragen per Mail werden auch nicht mehr zeitnah bearbeitet. Hoffe die fehlenden Servicemitarbeiter suchen die fehlenden Rahmen

p.s. ich bin jetzt mal die Guide RS im Vergleich zur XT gefahren. Ist vielleicht für alle von Interesse, die über einen Wechsel nachdenken. Beide Bremsen neu, jedoch gut eingefahren. Mein Eindruck war, dass die Bremsleistung und Dosierbarkeit bei beiden gleich ist. Die XT benötigt jedoch eine kleinere Fingerkraft, um dieselbe Bremsleistung abzurufen. Deshalb wirkte sie auf mich etwas "spritziger".


----------



## vosmic (7. April 2015)

Drück Euch die Daumen.  Finde die Guide nach anfänglicher Skepsis einen Tick besser als meine Gute alte XT. Definierterer	Druckpunkt. Kann das Bike kontrollierter Sliden lassen. Sind aber Nuancen und der erste Service bei der Guide steht noch aus. Ich kann die Unterschiede in der aufzubringenden Fingerkraft nicht bestätigen. 
Sind aber definitiv beides gute Bremsen.


----------



## Ascim (7. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Drück Euch die Daumen.  Finde die Guide nach anfänglicher Skepsis einen Tick besser als meine Gute alte XT. Definierterer	Druckpunkt. Kann das Bike kontrollierter Sliden lassen. Sind aber Nuancen und der erste Service bei der Guide steht noch aus. Ich kann die Unterschiede in der aufzubringenden Fingerkraft nicht bestätigen.
> Sind aber definitiv beides gute Bremsen.


Vosmic, was für ein Gewicht hast du? Ich wiege ohne Klamotten 80-85 kg, je nach Trainingszustand.
Kannst du schon was über die Standfestigkeit im Vergleich sagen?
In der Bike 02/15 haben sie geschrieben, dass die Guide Bremse eine Empfehlung für die Standfestigkeit für Leute bis knapp 80 kg hat. Ich habe eine Guide auf meinem DH Bike bin aber bisher nur 500 Hm Abfahrten gefahren. Das war soweit in Ordnung. Im Sommer werde ich aber viel in den Alpen unterwegs sein und da hat mich meine Elixir 5 letztes Jahr extrem genervt. (Klar ist die Guide besser als die Elixir..).


----------



## vosmic (7. April 2015)

Ca. 110 Kg fahrfertig . Afaik war in der Bike ne Guide mit 2 180er Scheiben. In den Alpen konnte ich die Guide nicht testen (aktuell nur Siebengebirge).


----------



## Ghost---rider (7. April 2015)

Antunnacos schrieb:


> So ganz hast du den Schlussstrich unter die "Canyon-Geschichte" wohl doch nicht gezogen? Hättest du doch besser gewartet anstelle das Yeti zu kaufen?


Oh doch,
inzwischen bin ich froh das es diese Lieferverzögerungen gegeben hat, denn ein Yeti ist eben doch was ganz anderes. Das Strive ist gut ganz sicher, ich bin damit im Vinschgau einiges mit der AL Version gefahren, wenn du dann aber den selben Trail mit einem Yeti SB 6 C rockst spürst du da einen sehr großen Unterschied ,aber mach den Test selbst wenn sich dir die Gelegenheit mal dazu bietet.
Aber soll jeder mit seinen Möglichkeiten für sich entscheiden...
Nur kann ich nicht verstehen wie sich trotz den ganzen Verzögerungen und der Dahinhaltetaktik, so viele verarschen lassen, obwohl es genügend andere Hersteller gibt, Liteville z.B., Young Talent....
Schlussendlich ist wichtig das man mit dem neuen Bike in das man investiert hat glücklich ist und von diesem Glück habe ich noch abzugeben an bedürftige  
Nochmal, im nachhinein bin ich in meinem Fall über die Verzögerungen froh. Den wartenden spreche ich mein Mitgefühl aus, den stornierungswilligen möchte ich ermutigen und den anderen kann ich nicht helfen


----------



## michikx450f (7. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Oh doch,
> inzwischen bin ich froh das es diese Lieferverzögerungen gegeben hat, denn ein Yeti ist eben doch was ganz anderes. Das Strive ist gut ganz sicher, ich bin damit im Vinschgau einiges mit der AL Version gefahren, wenn du dann aber den selben Trail mit einem Yeti SB 6 C rockst spürst du da einen sehr großen Unterschied ,aber mach den Test selbst wenn sich dir die Gelegenheit mal dazu bietet.
> Aber soll jeder mit seinen Möglichkeiten für sich entscheiden...
> Nur kann ich nicht verstehen wie sich trotz den ganzen Verzögerungen und der Dahinhaltetaktik, so viele verarschen lassen, obwohl es genügend andere Hersteller gibt, Liteville z.B., Young Talent....
> ...


Warst du etwa über die Tage in Latsch?


----------



## Ghost---rider (7. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Warst du etwa über die Tage in Latsch?


War vor 2 Wochen in Latsch mit TrailXperience und jetzt an Ostern in Goldrain bei Vinschgaubike


----------



## michikx450f (7. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> War vor 2 Wochen in Latsch mit TrailXperience und jetzt an Ostern in Goldrain bei Vinschgaubike


Ah cool….war auch im kalten aber staubigen Latsch unterwegs…..Sind einige Strives unterwegs gewesen. Naja mir eilt es nicht da ich noch ein Radon habe, sonst würde ich deinem Tip sicherlich nachkommen und dem Saftladen den Rücken zeigen.


----------



## Ghost---rider (7. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Ah cool….war auch im kalten aber staubigen Latsch unterwegs…..Sind einige Strives unterwegs gewesen. Naja mir eilt es nicht da ich noch ein Radon habe, sonst würde ich deinem Tip sicherlich nachkommen und dem Saftladen den Rücken zeigen.


Man kann dort eben mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gut biken zwar nicht immer sonnig, aber auch nach Regen sind die Trails gleich wieder befahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascim (7. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Ca. 110 Kg fahrfertig . Afaik war in der Bike ne Guide mit 2 180er Scheiben. In den Alpen konnte ich die Guide nicht testen (aktuell nur Siebengebirge).


Hi Vosmic, in der Bike wurde die Standfestigkeit für 180 und 200 mm Scheiben angegeben. Komischerweise war die Standfestigkeit von der 200 mm Scheibe sogar geringer. Vermutlich wegen dem thermisch bedingten Verzug.


----------



## vosmic (7. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Hi Vosmic, in der Bike wurde die Standfestigkeit für 180 und 200 mm Scheiben angegeben. Komischerweise war die Standfestigkeit von der 200 mm Scheibe sogar geringer. Vermutlich wegen dem thermisch bedingten Verzug.


Interessant. Wenn mir die Bremse um die Ohren fliegt , werde ich auch das berichten.


----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

Bedauerlicherweise müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es bei Ihrer Bestellung zu einer erneuten Lieferverzögerung kommen wird. Dafür möchten wir uns in aller Form bei Ihnen entschuldigen. Derzeit steht der Termin, an dem wir die Rahmen erhalten, noch nicht fest. Daher können wir Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen. Wir rechnen mit einer Verzögerung von mindestens 2 Wochen .


----------



## Alex79106 (8. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es bei Ihrer Bestellung zu einer erneuten Lieferverzögerung kommen wird. Dafür möchten wir uns in aller Form bei Ihnen entschuldigen. Derzeit steht der Termin, an dem wir die Rahmen erhalten, noch nicht fest. Daher können wir Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen. Wir rechnen mit einer Verzögerung von mindestens 2 Wochen .


Stornieren und die Alternative kaufen!  Canyon ist nicht der einzige Hersteller der gute Bikes konstruiert


----------



## Phil_wind (8. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es bei Ihrer Bestellung zu einer erneuten Lieferverzögerung kommen wird. Dafür möchten wir uns in aller Form bei Ihnen entschuldigen. Derzeit steht der Termin, an dem wir die Rahmen erhalten, noch nicht fest. Daher können wir Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen. Wir rechnen mit einer Verzögerung von mindestens 2 Wochen .



Modell, Größe, Farbe ?


----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Modell, Größe, Farbe ?


9.0 Race in Blau und Größe L


----------



## Lukanier (8. April 2015)

Hast du eine Entschädigung in irgendeiner Form gefordert?


----------



## Lukanier (8. April 2015)

Ich hab cf 8.0 race und noch keinerlein info bekommen!!! was geht ab in dem laden?


----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> Hast du eine Entschädigung in irgendeiner Form gefordert?


Ich habe Rabatt gefordert---->aber noch keine Antwort…..Aber das machen die sowieso nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukanier (8. April 2015)

jop das hab ich auch...bzw wollt ich ein ersatzbike weil ich zurzeit keins hab weil ich mein altes canyon im vertraun auf die fähigkeit von canyon liefern zu können verkauft habe  aber die antworten mir nicht mal auf meine anrufe bzw. beschwerdemails


----------



## Alex79106 (8. April 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> Ich hab cf 8.0 race und noch keinerlein info bekommen!!! was geht ab in dem laden?


Ist doch offensichtlich, die haben sich etwas übernommen, organisatorisch, Kapazitäten und fehlende Kommunikation,  für mich nicht kundenorientiert und chaotisch, Canyon gibt kein gutes Bild ab.  Floskeln,  schöne Formulierungen und Bandansagen hin oder her, in den entscheidenden Momenten versagt dieses Unternehmen einfach, nämlich den Kunden korrekt zu behandeln und die Liefertermintreue sagt doch eigentlich schon alles, lohnt sich da noch das Warten wenn wir alle zum Spielball werden?


----------



## mZe92 (8. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Ich habe Rabatt gefordert---->aber noch keine Antwort…..Aber das machen die sowieso nicht



Wie oft wurd der Termin schon verschoben?


----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Wie oft wurd der Termin schon verschoben?


weiß grad nicht genau….Zu oft jedenfalls!! Im sept. bestellt


----------



## Lukanier (8. April 2015)

5 Mal von KW1 dreimal bis Mitte Februar und dann kam KW14 und jetzt können sie nicht mal ansatzweise sagen wann die rahmen kommen! mir geht das schlicht und einfach nicht ein? ich werd ja wissen ob die aus asien weggeschickt worden sind und dann kann ich das ca. ausrechnen


----------



## Alex79106 (8. April 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> 5 Mal von KW1 dreimal bis Mitte Februar und dann kam KW14 und jetzt können sie nicht mal ansatzweise sagen wann die rahmen kommen! mir geht das schlicht und einfach nicht ein? ich werd ja wissen ob die aus asien weggeschickt worden sind und dann kann ich das ca. ausrechnen


Ich arbeite in der Maschinenbauindustrie und dort werden etliche Komponenten aus China importiert,  in diesem Bereich funktioniert die supply chain.  Wären die Geschäftsgebaren genauso wie bei Canyon, wäre das Unternehmen in dem ich arbeite bankrott!  Willkommen in der Luxusgüterindustrie, wo der Kunde die Defizite eines Unternehmens ausbaden muss!  Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (8. April 2015)

Ich glaube vielmehr, dass die wieder Probleme mit den Rahmen haben. Wurde ja weiter vorne schon einmal erwähnt. In der heutigen Zeit kann mir keiner erzählen, dass Sie nicht Wissen, wann die Rahmen ankommen. Selbst wenn ich Privat ein Paket verschicke kann ich es sehr genau nachverfolgen.

Seitens Canyon wird es so langsam mal höchste Zeit, dass sie ehrlich die Gründe und neuen Liefertermine kommunizieren. Aber scheinbar hat man hier vor den Konsequenzen Angst und lässt den Kunden im Unwissen. Vielleicht kann ja jemand der hier das Forum betreut mal Licht ins dunkle bringen @mstaab_canyon ?!?. Ich hatte KW14 als Liefertermin und musste selbst nachfragen, wo mein Rad denn nun ist. Seit dieser Woche gibt es gar keine Rückmeldung mehr. Wissen zum Stand der Sache bzw. einen neuen Termin gibt es auch nicht.

P.s. für alle die als Alternative ein Tyee ins Auge fassen, bis 12.04 sind dort noch die alten Preise gültig. Danach werden diese erhöht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Lukanier (8. April 2015)

Ich überlege als Alternative das Radon Slide 27.5 - hat jemand auch damit erfahrung?


----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> Ich überlege als Alternative das Radon Slide 27.5 - hat jemand auch damit erfahrung?



Ich kenne drei Leute die eines haben und alle sind Top zufrieden! Selber habe ich noch ein Swoop 175 umgebaut auf 1x11 und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem teil….Canyon habe ich nur bestellt da mich der Shape Stifter interessiert.


----------



## ES7.0 (8. April 2015)

Leider nicht, habe das Tyee 30km über die Trails gejagt. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, die Geo ist schnell und macht einfach Spass. Einziger Punkt in dem man Abstriche machen muss ist eben das Rahmengewicht im Vergleich zum Strive. 
Das Radon ist denke ich aber auch eine sehr interessante Alternative.


----------



## olligpunkt (8. April 2015)

Ich habe bei den ganzen Teater rechtzeitig die Reisleine gezogen. Nach der zweiten Verschiebung hab ich mir ein YT bestellt. Kam dann auch eine Woche vor Termin. Kommunikation mit YT ist auch erstklassig. Nicht so ein Haufen wie C, die scheinen das ja nicht zu brauchen.


----------



## olligpunkt (8. April 2015)

Ich habe bei den ganzen Teater rechtzeitig die Reisleine gezogen. Nach der zweiten Verschiebung hab ich mir ein YT bestellt. Kam dann auch eine Woche vor Termin. Kommunikation mit YT ist auch erstklassig. Nicht so ein Haufen wie C, die scheinen das ja nicht zu brauchen.


----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Ich habe bei den ganzen Teater rechtzeitig die Reisleine gezogen. Nach der zweiten Verschiebung hab ich mir ein YT bestellt. Kam dann auch eine Woche vor Termin. Kommunikation mit YT ist auch erstklassig. Nicht so ein Haufen wie C, die scheinen das ja nicht zu brauchen.


würde ich auch gerne machen….aber die sind ja auch nicht mehr lieferbar…erst im Juni


----------



## ES7.0 (8. April 2015)

... "Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber informieren, dass Ihr bestelltes Strive CF 8.0 RACE aufgrund der Feiertage und saisonbedingter Engpässe in unserer Montage voraussichtlich erst in der 15. Kalenderwoche für Sie bereitgestellt werden kann. Über die Kommissionierung Ihres Auftrages werden Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigt. Sobald wir die Ware an unseren Logistikpartner übergeben, erhalten Sie per E-Mail die Paketverfolgungsnummer. Wir bitten Sie diesen Umstand zu entschuldigen." Auszug aus der Antwort von Canyon auf meine Anfrage.


Nur gut, dass ich das Bike zur Abholung bestellt habe und sie es dem Logistikpartner übergeben wollen. Naja vielleicht meinen sie ja mich damit. Würde der Auskunft ja gerne Glauben schenken, aber die Infos gingen bisher von wir haben keine Rahmen bis jetzt zur voraussichtlichen Montage in der aktuellen KW.


----------



## mZe92 (8. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> ... "Leider müssen wir Sie heute darüber informieren, dass Ihr bestelltes Strive CF 8.0 RACE aufgrund der Feiertage und saisonbedingter Engpässe in unserer Montage voraussichtlich erst in der 15. Kalenderwoche für Sie bereitgestellt werden kann. Über die Kommissionierung Ihres Auftrages werden Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigt. Sobald wir die Ware an unseren Logistikpartner übergeben, erhalten Sie per E-Mail die Paketverfolgungsnummer. Wir bitten Sie diesen Umstand zu entschuldigen." Auszug aus der Antwort von Canyon auf meine Anfrage.
> 
> 
> Nur gut, dass ich das Bike zur Abholung bestellt habe und sie es dem Logistikpartner übergeben wollen. Naja vielleicht meinen sie ja mich damit. Würde der Auskunft ja gerne Glauben schenken, aber die Infos gingen bisher von wir haben keine Rahmen bis jetzt zur voraussichtlichen Montage in der aktuellen KW.



So ein 0815 Textbaustein.... Nicht mal eine persönlich geschriebene E-Mail, die Entschuldigung können die sich meiner Meinung auch irgendwie sonst wo hin schieben. Ich will für die nur hoffen, dass die nach 7 Monaten Wartezeit bei mir nicht auch so ein Affentheater machen in KW20.


----------



## bartos0815 (8. April 2015)

wenn man das so mitverfolgt, kann mann nur den schluß ziehen um canyon einen bogen zu machen:
zuerst "tolle gehypte bikes" mit vollkommen falschen lieferbarkeiten präsentieren, dann lieferzeitangaben auf der hp die nicht mehr den ursprünglich terminen entsprechen, dann ständig verschobenene termine, kurzfristig verschobene termine....
ferien und saisonal bedingte nicht einhaltbarkeit von aufbauterminen!? gehts noch?- canyon im jahr 2015 gibts kalender wo auch feiertage und ferien eingetragen sind!- für mich ganz klar zeichen von falscher planung!
dazu falsche ausstattungsangaben auf der hp, die nicht dem gelieferten entsprechen.... wer auch immer für diese angaben verantwortlich ist. auf alle fälle mangelnde qualitätskontrolle der hp!
dazu keine offene informationspolitik den kunden gegenüber.....

wie auch immer, gut das es firmen gibt, die anders planen, handeln und ihre kunden nicht wie eine zahlende nummer behandeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascim (8. April 2015)

Strive cf schwarz M 8.0 Race 
Der Zeitpunkt der Montage ist unbekannt

Das nenne ich ehrlich, auch wenn es zugleich erschreckend ist, da ja der Montagezeitpunkt um die Lieferwoche nach fast 6 Monaten Wartezeit normalerweise am genauesten bekannt sein sollte...


----------



## ES7.0 (8. April 2015)

Ich sag ja, wir bekommen die Bikes aus dem Outlet.

Wahrscheinlich haben Sie gemerkt das ihre Planung nicht existent ist und sagen deshalb direkt unbekannt.


----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

Vll müssen sich Thoma, Barel usw auch bald Alternativen suchen da Ihr Sponsor keine Rahmen mehr bekommt.


----------



## isy007 (8. April 2015)

Hi, meine Reverb is nun wieder flott. Der Anschluss an der Stütze war undicht.
Die Jungs in unserem BikeShop haben das schnell gefixt und waren schwer begeistert von dem Bike. Sehen die auch nicht alle Tage ;-)
Als ich es am Mittag abgeholt habe, stand es auf einem "Ehrenplatz" im Laden. LOL

Anschließend bin ich dann direkt in den Wald: Das Grinsen im Gesicht wird man nur schwer wieder los.
Das Bike macht wirklich Freude, straff im Anstieg und schnell bergab.
Das Handling ist Sahne - der Shapeshifter top. Das es so einfach und intuitiv funktioniert hätte ich nie gedacht.
Das Setup von Gabel und Dämpfer ist da schon schwieriger (vor allem langwieriger) aber ich bin auf einem guten Weg ;-)

Haltet durch! Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Ascim (8. April 2015)

Hmm, also ich muss ja zugeben, dass mein Bike nun erst eine Woche Verzögerung in der Lieferzeit hat. Eigentlich hätte es KW14 verschickt werden sollen, nun ist es auf Unbekannt aufgeschoben.

Trotzdem ist meine Lessons Learned aus dieser Geschichte, dass ich zukünftig, je nachdem wie diese Geschichte ausgeht, vermutlich mehrere Ausführungen (z.B. Farbe) und mehrere Modellvarianten bei verschiedenen Herstellern zugleich bestellen werde. Dann kann man je nach Liefererfahrung von anderen Kunden entscheiden welche Bestellungen man weiter laufen lässt und welche man, vermutlich so wie diese, stornieren wird. Denn einerseits verstehe ich die Lieferanten doch andererseits mag ich mir nicht die Saison verderben lassen.

Vielleicht sollte man den Titel des Themas von Wartezimmer in Therapiezimmer umbenennen . Denn alle die jetzt noch dabei sind werden wohl bald therapiert werden müssen.


----------



## OnoSendai (8. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass es bei Ihrer Bestellung zu einer erneuten Lieferverzögerung kommen wird. Dafür möchten wir uns in aller Form bei Ihnen entschuldigen. Derzeit steht der Termin, an dem wir die Rahmen erhalten, noch nicht fest. Daher können wir Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen. Wir rechnen mit einer Verzögerung von mindestens 2 Wochen .


Man man man. Hast schon überwiesen?


----------



## ES7.0 (8. April 2015)

Danke @isy007 für dein Erfahrungsbericht. Hast du bei Setup bereits mit den Spacern experimentiert?

Hat Jemand auf XT umgebaut und eine andere Lösung außer Selbstbau für die Missmatch adapter von Problemsolver gefunden? Mich überzeugt der Preis hier nicht so


----------



## Ghost---rider (8. April 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> jop das hab ich auch...bzw wollt ich ein ersatzbike weil ich zurzeit keins hab weil ich mein altes canyon im vertraun auf die fähigkeit von canyon liefern zu können verkauft habe  aber die antworten mir nicht mal auf meine anrufe bzw. beschwerdemails


War bei mir genau so, man ist der Sache als Käufer ausgeliefert


----------



## Ghost---rider (8. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> würde ich auch gerne machen….aber die sind ja auch nicht mehr lieferbar…erst im Juni


Denkst du das Strive ist eher da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Man man man. Hast schon überwiesen?


Schon in KW7


----------



## michikx450f (8. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Denkst du das Strive ist eher da ?


Eigentlich nicht


----------



## mZe92 (8. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich muss ja zugeben, dass mein Bike nun erst eine Woche Verzögerung in der Lieferzeit hat. Eigentlich hätte es KW14 verschickt werden sollen, nun ist es auf Unbekannt aufgeschoben.
> 
> Trotzdem ist meine Lessons Learned aus dieser Geschichte, dass ich zukünftig, je nachdem wie diese Geschichte ausgeht, vermutlich mehrere Ausführungen (z.B. Farbe) und mehrere Modellvarianten bei verschiedenen Herstellern zugleich bestellen werde. Dann kann man je nach Liefererfahrung von anderen Kunden entscheiden welche Bestellungen man weiter laufen lässt und welche man, vermutlich so wie diese, stornieren wird. Denn einerseits verstehe ich die Lieferanten doch andererseits mag ich mir nicht die Saison verderben lassen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man den Titel des Themas von Wartezimmer in Therapiezimmer umbenennen . Denn alle die jetzt noch dabei sind werden wohl bald therapiert werden müssen.



Ich werde es wohl genau so machen, jetzt komm ich aus der Nummer hier nicht mehr raus, will ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht - freue mich zu sehr auf das CF 9.0 Team, und das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach unschlagbar, man muss halt abwegen was einem wichtiger ist... ob ich jetzt nen Monat länger warte oder nicht.... werde ich in Kauf nehmen für das geile Teil


----------



## grobi59 (8. April 2015)

Aber wie kacke ist das denn bitte, sein Rad zu bekommen und zwei Wochen später werden auf der Eurobike die 2016er Modelle vorgestellt.... da ärgert man sich womöglich doppelt.


----------



## Alexander1984 (8. April 2015)

Das Strive Al 2015 gibt es schon im Outlet shop bei Canyon


----------



## mZe92 (9. April 2015)

Heute wieder, Strive CF 9.0 Team in M Lieferbar laut Homepage KW 17, da bestellt man und kriegt ne Bestätigung für KW 22... die kriegen es nicht mal hin die Homepage vernünftig zu pflegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (9. April 2015)

Folgende Fragen wären interessant:

1. Wer weiß was ob es auch eine andere Stelle bei Canyon gibt, bei der man sich beschweren kann?

2. Inwieweit ist das noch rechtlich save? Ich weiß es wird viel "unverbindlicher Liefertermin" usw. geschrieben, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das "täuschung" o.ä. im hinblick auf die Leute ist, die das Geld bereits überwiesen haben. 
Kennt sich hier jemand aus und ist fit in der Materie?


----------



## Berni2806 (9. April 2015)

Also bin langsam auch schon am verzweifeln, hab ein Strive Cf 8.0 Race in Blue am 10.Oktober 2014 bestellt, eigentlich viel zu früh bezahlt , aber bin halt so, und hab zum Jahreswechsel eine Mail bekommen dass es Lieferverzögerungen gibt daher KW 15! Hmm ja diese Woche hätten wir jetzt aber man kann alles versuchen bei Canyon ist niemand Zuhause, keine Mails nichts! Am meisten ärgern mich die unpersönlichen Mails bzgl Verzögerungen usw... Hab auf mein Devinci auch lange gewartet aber wurde immer persönlich informiert, so behandelt dass man sich nicht verarscht vorkommt, aber leider wird das wohl so sein müssen! Schade! 
Hoffe das Bike macht das alles wieder gut!


----------



## mZe92 (9. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Folgende Fragen wären interessant:
> 
> 1. Wer weiß was ob es auch eine andere Stelle bei Canyon gibt, bei der man sich beschweren kann?
> 
> ...



Das einzigst sinnvolle ist wenn man direkt eine E-Mail oder einen Brief (mit Einschreiben/Rückschein) an die Geschäftsführung verfasst...


----------



## mZe92 (9. April 2015)

Mal noch eine andere Frage, wie ist es eigentlich wenn hier die Auftragsbestätigung kommt und dort steht nur drauf Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Team - Rahmengröße M, wie mache ich dann meiner Versicherung klar das ich bei Diebstahl das Rad mit den jeweiligen Teilen bekomme ohne überhaupt eine Quittierte Anbauteilliste zu besitzen????


----------



## ES7.0 (9. April 2015)

Gestern bin ich mal bei der Hotline kurz vor 19 Uhr durchgekommen, nachdem es weder zufriedenstellenden Antworten per Mail oder Chat gab. Das Telefon, mit der Freisprecheinrichtung an, stand vorher eine gefühlte Ewigkeit in der Ecke. Der nette Herr von der Hotline teilte mir dann mit, dass eine Montage Anfang KW16 geplant sei. Auf die eigentliche Frage, ob sie den Rahmen sowie alle Komponenten haben, gab es mal wieder keine Antwort. Aussage war, wenn die Montage geplant ist wird schon alles da sein, da muss man sich drauf verlassen. Naja glaube ehr bei Canyon ist man da verlassen.
Auf die Frage, was für eine Unternehmenspolitik es denn sei, beider sich der Kunde selbst im Falle der Verzögerung informieren muss, gab es natürlich auch keine Antwort oder große Worte des Bedauerns.

Nachdem ich irgendwann im Laufe des Gespräches ziemlich Puls hatte, hab ich nach einem Gespräch mit dem Vorgesetzten verlangt. Geht natürlich nicht direkt aber es wurde ein Rückruf für heute vereinbart. Mal schauen, ob und wer sich da meldet.

Es muss doch möglich sein, wenn für nächste Woche die Montage geplant ist, zu erfahren ob sie alles haben oder das System nur automatisch den Termin geplant hat und noch etwas fehlt.

Finde es ebenfalls bedauerlich, dass Canyon hier keinen Mucks zu sagt. Schließlich ist es ja ein Herstellerforum mit Betreuung. Es wird ja scheinbar von Canyon auch mitgelesen, da sie einen User zur Entfernung eines Mailtextes per PN aufgefordert haben.


----------



## OnoSendai (9. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Finde es ebenfalls bedauerlich, dass Canyon hier keinen Mucks zu sagt. Schließlich ist es ja ein Herstellerforum mit Betreuung. Es wird ja scheinbar von Canyon auch mitgelesen, da sie einen User zur Entfernung eines Mailtextes per PN aufgefordert haben.



Als ich mal das Forum hier beim Service erwähnte meinte der so "Hach ja... das IBC..."

Ich glaube WIRKLICH Canyon rafft einfach nicht was die für einen Bullshit fabrizieren. Die haben echt keinen Arsch in der Hose!

Ich habe das Bike am RELEASETAG bestellt. Warum zur Hölle fahren schon andere vor mir mit dem Hobel rum die beispielsweise erst im Herbst bestellt haben??????


----------



## mZe92 (9. April 2015)

ich denke die kommen einfach mit dem hype nicht zurecht, das Strive ist übrigens auch das einzige Modell wo es wirklich so herbe Probleme gibt. Ein Kollege von mir hat ein Spectral AL bestellt gehabt, er hätte es mitte März bekommen sollen, hat es aber schon Ende Februar erhalten. Mittlerweile ist es auch ab Lager verfügbar in den meisten Größen / Farbkombinationen. Was traurig ist das hier das eine Modell so viele Probleme macht das wirklich am meisten gefragt ist, gerade hier sollten die Ressourcen und Kapazitäten drauf fokussiert werden.


----------



## Ascim (9. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Als ich mal das Forum hier beim Service erwähnte meinte der so "Hach ja... das IBC..."
> 
> Ich glaube WIRKLICH Canyon rafft einfach nicht was die für einen Bullshit fabrizieren. Die haben echt keinen Arsch in der Hose!
> 
> Ich habe das Bike am RELEASETAG bestellt. Warum zur Hölle fahren schon andere vor mir mit dem Hobel rum die beispielsweise erst im Herbst bestellt haben??????


OnoSendai,  
ich bin der Meinung, dass Canyon dir das Bike schenken sollte als Zeichen des Eingestehens und als Wiedergutmachung an dich stellvertretend für uns alle. 

Wirklich, du tust mir leid und deinen Ärger kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Lukanier (9. April 2015)

Ich habe Ihnen gestern wieder eine dicke Beschwerdemail geschrieben mit folgendem Inhalt:

1.) Ich will ein Lieferdatum wissen (ich akzeptiere die Auskunft nicht, man wisse nicht wo die Rahmen sind)
2.) Ich will die Zinsen für den Zetraum Mitte Dez. bis zur Auslieferung (da hab ich überwiesen)
3.) Ich will einen entsprechenden Rabatt der mind. 3,5 Monate Lieferverzug entspricht und/oder ein Ersatzrad bis das Bike da ist
4.) Ich will eine individuelle, auf mich abgestimmte Antwort haben und nicht IRGENDWAS

...weiters hab ich meinem Ärger freien Lauf gelassen und ihnen erklärt dass ich bald bluthochdrucktabletten brauch wenn sie so weiterhackln )

Radon schafft es immerhin zu sagen, ab dieser woche kann man betellen und ausgelifert wird in der kw21...die produktions und SCM planung von canyon würde ich jedoch gern sehen. und ich bin auch der meinung, dass man ein bike das so gehypet wird um jedenpreis liefern können muss...und da kann man nicht mal wirklich lieferanten beschuldigen wenns um die eigenen RAHMEN geht (auch wenn man die produzieren lässt)^^


----------



## scarto8 (9. April 2015)

Warte jetzt seit den 12.3.2015 ,da ging meine Bestellung raus. Habe 2 mal angerufen und bin jedes mal gleich durchgekommen. Einmal hab ich mich beraten lassen und einmal wollte ich ich meinen Liefertermin erfahren. ( ich wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt das der LT KW 18 war ) Beim zweiten Telefonat wurde mir gesagt das mein Liefertermin auf KW 17 verkürzt wurde.ich habe das Canyon CF 8.0 in XL und schwarz bestellt. Ob es dann alles so klappt ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte. Wollte nur mal eine Lanze brechen,nicht alle haben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wäre viel cooler wenn die stolzen Besitzer unsere Wartezeiten verkürzen würden mit tollen Berichterstattungen und Fotos oder auch Diskussionen ums Fahrrad. Aber ständig das gemaule hier nervt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (9. April 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Warte jetzt seit den 12.3.2015 ,da ging meine Bestellung raus. Habe 2 mal angerufen und bin jedes mal gleich durchgekommen. Einmal hab ich mich beraten lassen und einmal wollte ich ich meinen Liefertermin erfahren. ( ich wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt das der LT KW 18 war ) Beim zweiten Telefonat wurde mir gesagt das mein Liefertermin auf KW 17 verkürzt wurde.ich habe das Canyon CF 8.0 in XL und schwarz bestellt. Ob es dann alles so klappt ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte. Wollte nur mal eine Lanze brechen,nicht alle haben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wäre viel cooler wenn die stolzen Besitzer unsere Wartezeiten verkürzen würden mit tollen Berichterstattungen und Fotos oder auch Diskussionen ums Fahrrad. Aber ständig das gemaule hier nervt!



Du hast dein Bike noch nicht mal, willst aber aufgrund leerer Versprechungen eine Lanze für Canyon brechen. Da brech eher ich ab... vor lachen. Schau dir mal die Leidensgeschichte von OnoSendai und den anderen vielen Bestellern an, dann kannst du das "Gemaule" hier vielleicht verstehen. Immerhin ist es ein Wartezimmer.


----------



## scarto8 (9. April 2015)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Du hast dein Bike noch nicht mal, willst aber aufgrund leerer Versprechungen eine Lanze für Canyon brechen. Da brech eher ich ab... vor lachen. Schau dir mal die Leidensgeschichte von OnoSendai und den anderen vielen Bestellern an, dann kannst du das "Gemaule" hier vielleicht verstehen. Immerhin ist es ein Wartezimmer.




Wartezimmer aber kein Maulezimmer! Wollte nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten ohne groß eine Seite zu bevorzugen.


----------



## BraRook (9. April 2015)

Wie in jedem Wartezimmer (z.b. Arzt...) fangen die Patienten/Kunden irgendwann zu rebellieren an. Das ist TOTAL NORMAL UND VERSTÄNDLICH. Freuden werden geteilt und Frust muss raus... so ist das eben und gehört ALLES hier rein.


----------



## Velo-X (9. April 2015)

War am Dienstag mit 'ner MTB Gruppe beim Biken. Es waren, zu meiner Überraschung, außer meinem noch drei weitere Strive dabei. Also ein paar müssen wohl schon ausgeliefert worden sein. Sind übrigens alle sehr zufrieden mit ihren Bikes und dem Shapeshifter.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MitschundCo (9. April 2015)

So wird es sein. Schließlich wissen wir ja nicht wie viele auf der anderen Seiten schon ein Bike erhalten haben.

Aber trotzdem schlimm, wenn manche seit Ende letz Sommer schon warten...


----------



## Miriquidibiker (9. April 2015)

Eine Frage an die stolzen Besitzer eines Strive. Wie fährt sich das Bike bergauf im DH-Modus. Nur für den Fall das bei einer langen Tour der Shapeshifter ausfällt.


----------



## Incredible (9. April 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> War am Dienstag mit 'ner MTB Gruppe beim Biken. Es waren, zu meiner Überraschung, außer meinem noch drei weitere Strive dabei. Also ein paar müssen wohl schon ausgeliefert worden sein. Sind übrigens alle sehr zufrieden mit ihren Bikes und dem Shapeshifter.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Hey Velo-X,

ich bin einer der drei (AL 7.0 L Regular). Bis zum nächsten mal!!!


----------



## Incredible (9. April 2015)

Miriquidibiker schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die stolzen Besitzer eines Strive. Wie fährt sich das Bike bergauf im DH-Modus. Nur für den Fall das bei einer langen Tour der Shapeshifter ausfällt.



So beschissen wie es im XC-Mode mit Climb Switch bergab fährt.


----------



## Ascim (9. April 2015)

Hmm, das ist zwar das Wartezimmer aber es dient ja auch der Vorbereitung 
Ich suche schon mal Ersatzspeichen für die Allmountain SRAM Roam 40 Laufräder meines zukünftigen Strive 8.0 Race.
Haben Roam 50 und 40 die gleiche Speichen?
Für die Roam 50 Speichen habe ich die Artikelnummer gefunden 11.1918.027.004

So wen es interessiert: 11.1918.027.013 Roam 40 Speichen Artikelnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (9. April 2015)

Miriquidibiker schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die stolzen Besitzer eines Strive. Wie fährt sich das Bike bergauf im DH-Modus. Nur für den Fall das bei einer langen Tour der Shapeshifter ausfällt.


Trotzdem noch ok. Kannst die Tour auf jeden Fall zu Ende fahren


----------



## scarto8 (10. April 2015)

Habe heute eine Mail bekommen,dass der Versand vorbereitet wird. Die Spannung steigt


----------



## Lukanier (10. April 2015)

Du hast ne Mail bekommen heute?? Welches bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## scarto8 (10. April 2015)

Canyon strive 8.0 schwarz XL


----------



## Lukanier (10. April 2015)

hmm...also den normalen rahmen. wann war dein geplanter liefertermin?vielleicht sind die rahmen angekommen...^^ ich ab noch nix erhalten


----------



## scarto8 (10. April 2015)

Geplanter Termin war KW 17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (10. April 2015)

bereits geleistete Vorauszahlungen bezahlt Canyon übrigens wieder aus.


----------



## OnoSendai (10. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> OnoSendai,
> ich bin der Meinung, dass Canyon dir das Bike schenken sollte als Zeichen des Eingestehens und als Wiedergutmachung an dich stellvertretend für uns alle.
> 
> Wirklich, du tust mir leid und deinen Ärger kann ich nachvollziehen.



Ja, der Meinung bin ich auch. Schenken und dann ist gut. 

Im Übrigen noch nix neues aus Koblenz. Geplanter Versand in KW 14 - keine Verschiebemail. Keine Ahnung ob gut oder schlecht...


----------



## ES7.0 (10. April 2015)

Bei mir ist ebenfalls Funkstille. Besagter Rückruf hat natürlich auch nicht stattgefunden. Allerdings kam gestern eine Mail von einer Sachbearbeiterin, dass ich innerhalb von 24h eine Infomail vom Auftragsmanagement erhalte. Inhalt jedoch ungewiss, vermute mal darin versteckt sich ein neues unverbindlicher Liefertermin. Bin mal gespannt wann es das erste mal Von Canyon die Info gibt das sie in KW14 nicht liefern konnten


----------



## OnoSendai (10. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ebenfalls Funkstille. Besagter Rückruf hat natürlich auch nicht stattgefunden. Allerdings kam gestern eine Mail von einer Sachbearbeiterin, dass ich innerhalb von 24h eine Infomail vom Auftragsmanagement erhalte. Inhalt jedoch ungewiss, vermute mal darin versteckt sich ein neues unverbindlicher Liefertermin. Bin mal gespannt wann es das erste mal Von Canyon die Info gibt das sie in KW14 nicht liefern konnten



Mach nen Haken dran. Erwarten würde ich nix.


----------



## Ascim (10. April 2015)

Strive cf schwarz M 8.0 Race 
Lieferwoche neu kw17. 
gutmachung Bike Karton for free


----------



## TrailProf (10. April 2015)

Gerade eine e-mail aus Koblenz bekommen:
Neuer Liefertermin KW17. CF 8.0 blau XL und als Wiedergutmachung:
eine Oakley Fuelcell Black Ink / Ruby Iridium, schade dass ich mir vor 2 Wochen eine Adidas Halfrim gegönnt habe :-(
So, ich geh dann mal 'ne Runde biken, ist ja nicht so, als wär ich dafür auf Canyon angewiesen.


----------



## michikx450f (10. April 2015)

Bei mir auch neue Verschiebung.
CF 9.0 Race,Gr. in Blau

Kw 17.


Und ich geh jetzt auch ne runde biken!


----------



## OnoSendai (10. April 2015)

Heute müssen wir Sie erneut darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin verschieben wird. Bedauerlicherweise ist es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen. In unserer letzten E-Mail informierten wir Sie, dass die Auslieferung Ihres neuen Strive CF 9.0 RACE für Kalenderwoche 14 geplant ist. Für diese Fehleinschätzung auf unserer Seite können wir nur um Entschuldigung und Verständnis bitten. Als leidenschaftliche Radfahrer können wir Ihre Enttäuschung durchaus verstehen. Der neue voraussichtliche Liefertermin liegt in der 18. Kalenderwoche.

Fuck off.
*
Vor allem weil dieser lausige Service-Fuzzi mir gesagt hat - nachdem er in sein System geschaut hat - das die nächste Mail die Versandmail sein wird, weil das Bike bereits in Kommissionierung ist.*

*L Ü G N E R !*


----------



## Ars Volandi (10. April 2015)

Bei dem, was ihr hier so schreibt, geb' ich die Hoffnung bald auf, irgendwann mal ein Rad zu kriegen.


----------



## OnoSendai (10. April 2015)

Habe jetzt auch mal ne Mail rausgehauen inkl. Fristsetzung mit dem Hinweis das die bereits seit 4 Monaten 4300 EURO von mir haben und ihre Leistung nicht erbringen.

Falls die nicht adäquat Antworten geht das Ganze jetzt mal an meinen Rechtsschutz. Ich hab die Fresse echt dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (10. April 2015)

So, eben gerade mit einer netten Dame vom Support telefoniert, nachdem mein Strive CF8 Race auch auf KW17 verschoben wurde. Diesmal wurden zumindest gefühlt meine Fragen so gut es ging beantwortet.

Aussage ist, dass Canyon aktuell keine Rahmen des Strive hat und wieder eine Charge fehlerhaft war. Auch eine erneute Verschiebung lässt sich nicht ausschließen, wenn diese wieder Qualitätsmängel vorweisen.

Als Entschädigung wurde mir ein Multifunktionstuch angeboten. Bei der letzten geführten Tour von Canyon gab es eine Tasche, Schlauch und das Tuch. Kann man jetzt drüber denken was man will..


----------



## K2daJ_ (10. April 2015)

Bei mir auch kw17. Wers glaubt!
Haben mir auch zum 3. Mal die oakley brille angeboten Und werde es auch wieder ablehnen.

Noch ne Frage: 
Canyon hat mir diverse Entschädigungen angeboten, diese wollte ich allesamt nicht haben. C hat mir dann den Wert der Sachen von 160 € auf mein Konto überwiesen. 
Das Geld für das Bike hab ich mir zurücküberweisen lassen.

Wenn ich jetzt storniere, behalte ich die Entschädigungsleistung? Rechtlich ok?

Fuck c


----------



## ES7.0 (10. April 2015)

Denke Ja, dir sind ja die Zinsen verloren gegangen und du hattest den Stress. Aber bei der Organisation, die der Schuppen hat merken die es wahrscheinlich eh nicht.

Denke ich verabschiede mich auch hier aus dem Wartezimmer und storniere die zwei Strive. Habe dann zwei Strive Optionen mit geplantem Liefertermin in KW17 und 18 zu vergeben, nur das Jahr ist noch unsicher


----------



## sp8 (10. April 2015)

Miriquidibiker schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die stolzen Besitzer eines Strive. Wie fährt sich das Bike bergauf im DH-Modus. Nur für den Fall das bei einer langen Tour der Shapeshifter ausfällt.


Die Geometrie ist dann halt anstrengender (so wie wohl andere Bikes dieser Kategorie immer sind) und du wirst was mehr an wippen haben bzw. je nach Dämpfer vielleicht was umstellen müssen. Unfahrbar ist das sicher nicht, müssen andere Bikes ohne Verstellung ja auch, aber XC-Modus ist schon sahne wenn er tut.


----------



## Ars Volandi (10. April 2015)

gibt's eigentlich sonst noch jemand, der auf Race 8 in S und blau wartet?
Theoretisch sollte ich nächste Woche beliefert werden, der See ruht mir hier aber ein wenig still...


----------



## Alex79106 (10. April 2015)

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung  um ein Strive CF 8.0.


Heute müssen wir Sie erneut darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin verschieben wird. Bedauerlicherweise ist es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen. In unserer letzten E-Mail informierten wir Sie, dass die Auslieferung Ihres neuen Strive CF 8.0 für Kalenderwoche 14 geplant ist. Für diese Fehleinschätzung auf unserer Seite können wir nur um Entschuldigung und Verständnis bitten. Als leidenschaftliche Radfahrer können wir Ihre Enttäuschung durchaus verstehen. Der neue voraussichtliche Liefertermin liegt in der 17. Kalenderwoche.

Sobald Ihr Bike an DHL übergeben wird beziehungsweise zur Abholung bereit steht, werden Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigt.  

Es wird mir als Entschädigung eine Brille dazugehören... Am Dienstag rief ich an, weil ja in der KW 14 als Liefertermin angegeben und weder bike noch eine Nachricht mich erreichten. Da meinte ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon, mein bike ist diese Woche für die Montage bestimmt und würde dann diese Woche noch ausgeliefert, es wurde in der letzten Woche nicht geschafft, zu wenig Personal.  Nun gut, dachte ich. Gestern angerufen aber die Dame konnte mir nichts genaues sagen, die entsprechenden Personen wären heute nicht mehr erreichbar (16.30Uhr), bei dem Wetter verständlich, da möchte  ich auch wenig arbeiten und lieber biken, wenn ich endlich eines hätte,die haben ja schöne Arbeitszeiten bei Canyon, warten ja auch kein Kunden auf Ihre Bikes, sich... egal.  Ich würde dann in den nächsten 24Std eine Mail mit genaueren Angaben bekommen.  Die kam heute auch, siehe oben!  

Tja, Fazit: falsche Aussage am Dienstag von einem Mitarbeiter, immer wieder selbst nachfragen, Verschiebung um Verschiebung, unverbindliche Liefertermine.  Es ist wie ein Glücksspiel. Jetzt wurden die fehlerhaften Rahmen wieder zurück zu Giant geschickt und auf voraussichtlich 17KW verschoben!  Wer sagt mir, dass ich in dieser Woche nicht wieder selbst nach meiner Bestellung nachfragen muss um dann wieder enttäuscht zu werden?  Nein danke!  Was bleibt: die Erfahrung das Canyon ein chaotischer Laden ist und alles auf dem Rücken der Kunden!  

Ich suche jetzt nach einer Alternative und bin dann mal weg!


----------



## Velo-X (10. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch mal ne Mail rausgehauen inkl. Fristsetzung mit dem Hinweis das die bereits seit 4 Monaten 4300 EURO von mir haben und ihre Leistung nicht erbringen.
> 
> Falls die nicht adäquat Antworten geht das Ganze jetzt mal an meinen Rechtsschutz. Ich hab die Fresse echt dick.


Du hast ja glaube ich am Release Tag bestellt. Ich einen Tag später. Ich habe mein CF 8.0 Race L Team in der KW1 versendet bekommen. Was hast Du für ein Model bestellt?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## User85319 (10. April 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Du hast ja glaube ich am Release Tag bestellt. Ich einen Tag später. Ich habe mein CF 8.0 Race L Team in der KW1 versendet bekommen. Was hast Du für ein Model bestellt?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Ich antworte mal stellvertretend für ihn: er hat ein CF 9.0 Race in S blue bestellt.


----------



## MitschundCo (10. April 2015)

Ähm KW 14 war ja letzte Woche. Somit bekommt man in KW 15 die Info, dass in KW 14 keine Rahmen verfügbar waren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (10. April 2015)

Das beste ist, Canyon verschiebt permanent das Lieferdatum von Kunden die schon ewig warten, verlost aber hier:

http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-world-series-tippspiel-2015-rankings/

Jedes EWS Rennen ein Strive ..... das ist so ein Scherz ehrlich....

EDIT: Sorry ist doch nur eines am Ende der Saison - trotzdem meiner Meinung nach eines zu viel.


----------



## Boardi05 (10. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Das beste ist, Canyon verschiebt permanent das Lieferdatum von Kunden die schon ewig warten, verlost aber hier:
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-world-series-tippspiel-2015-rankings/
> 
> Jedes EWS Rennen ein Strive ..... das ist so ein Scherz ehrlich....



Jedes Rennen? Letztes Jahr gabs ein Strive am Ende der Saison.


----------



## mZe92 (10. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Jedes Rennen? Letztes Jahr gabs ein Strive am Ende der Saison.



Sorry my fault, ist doch nur zum Ende der Saison.


----------



## ES7.0 (10. April 2015)

@MitschundCo richtig, um das zu erfahren musst du aber selbst aktiv werden. Man will ja nicht zu Kundenfreundlich sein.


----------



## lpob (10. April 2015)

Habe noch nicht gezahlt und auch noch keine Mail erhalten. letzter genannter LT war KW 14 ...
Frage mich wann ich überweise soll (2 wochen vor Lieferung laut Canyon) - vllt. ist das ja noch dieses Jahr...


----------



## vosmic (10. April 2015)

So endlich auf 30er Kettenblatt gewechselt. Damit ne Treppe hochgefahren, die ich bisher immer laufen musste  Das Kette kürzen war ohne Spezialwerkzeug mit dem klemmenden Missing Link eine Qual. Hab mir die Zange jetzt gegönnt. Trotz meiner beachtlichen Kilos komm ich mit   dem RS Dämpfer erstmal klar. Wird aber noch gespacert. Den Luftdruck den ich fahre zeigt meine Dämpferpumpe nicht an. Kann mir jemand noch eine Quelle für das Dämpfer PressTool geben. Das von Canyon scheint nicht vorrätig zu sein. Vielleicht hat sich auch jemand eins mit einer Gewindestange gebastelt und kann seine Bastellösung vorstellen. 

Hab immer noch ein fettes Grinsen von meiner heutigen Tour im Gesicht. Das Baby rockt bergab so dermaßen... Bei knapp über 70km/h auf dem Tacho hat nix auf eine instabilität hingedeutet (wie auf Schienen).

Ono und Co. haltet durch aumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni2806 (10. April 2015)

Kann mich leider auch anschließen, hab heute auch eine Mail bekommen ! :-( 
Neuer voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 18 für Strive CF 8.0 Race blue....wirklich schade hab im Oktober bestellt! 
Aber jammern hilft bekanntlich nichts!


----------



## ES7.0 (10. April 2015)

@vosmic habe es mir jetzt nicht genauer angesehen, aber geht das tool was es von huber bushings gibt?

http://huber-bushings.com/bald-im-programm-das-profi-tool/


----------



## vosmic (10. April 2015)

Geht schon aber 45 ist mir dafür zu viel. Meine Regierung killt mich.


----------



## ES7.0 (10. April 2015)

Oder halt das günstige, gibt ja zwei Ausführungen. Die normale Version ist der von Canyon ja sehr ähnlich, vielleicht braucht man noch eine längere Schraube. Oder du verbuchst die Ausgabe unter sonstiges


----------



## Phil_wind (10. April 2015)

Berni2806 schrieb:


> Kann mich leider auch anschließen, hab heute auch eine Mail bekommen ! :-(
> Neuer voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 18 für Strive CF 8.0 Race blue....wirklich schade hab im Oktober bestellt!
> Aber jammern hilft bekanntlich nichts!


Welche Größe?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berni2806 (10. April 2015)

M Race!


----------



## Topfmeister (10. April 2015)

Habe leider auch Pech, kein Strive unterwegs:

Strive CF schwarz L 8.0 Race
Verschiebung von KW15 auf KW18
Multifunktionstuch als Entschädigung.

Kann den Frust der Frühbesteller verstehen, über Monate zu warten und immer wieder Verschiebungen zu erleben ist .... Ich selbst hatte erst im Februar '15 bestellt, meine Nerven sind darum noch nicht strapaziert.


----------



## Sauerland1 (10. April 2015)

Die Dudefahrer warten wohl auch noch auf ihre Fatbikes. In deren Thread hat sich allerdings tatsächlich ein Verantwortlicher von Canyon geäußert.


----------



## Phil_wind (10. April 2015)

Ich habe noch keine Mail bekommen. Letzer Termin war kW 16. regular 8.0 M blau
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch Hoffnung


----------



## OnoSendai (10. April 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Die Dudefahrer warten wohl auch noch auf ihre Fatbikes. In deren Thread hat sich allerdings tatsächlich ein Verantwortlicher von Canyon geäußert.



Na und was hat er xagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland1 (10. April 2015)

Ab hier und die folgende Seite

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-dicke-canyon-dude-thread.722544/page-25


----------



## Ascim (10. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> So endlich auf 30er Kettenblatt gewechselt. Damit ne Treppe hochgefahren, die ich bisher immer laufen musste  Das Kette kürzen war ohne Spezialwerkzeug mit dem klemmenden Missing Link eine Qual. Hab mir die Zange jetzt gegönnt. Trotz meiner beachtlichen Kilos komm ich mit   dem RS Dämpfer erstmal klar. Wird aber noch gespacert. Den Luftdruck den ich fahre zeigt meine Dämpferpumpe nicht an. Kann mir jemand noch eine Quelle für das Dämpfer PressTool geben. Das von Canyon scheint nicht vorrätig zu sein. Vielleicht hat sich auch jemand eins mit einer Gewindestange gebastelt und kann seine Bastellösung vorstellen.
> 
> Hab immer noch ein fettes Grinsen von meiner heutigen Tour im Gesicht. Das Baby rockt bergab so dermaßen... Bei knapp über 70km/h auf dem Tacho hat nix auf eine instabilität hingedeutet (wie auf Schienen).
> 
> Ono und Co. haltet durch aumen


Hi vosmic, du musst in der Federgabel keine spacer / Token einbauen? Ich dachte ich bestelle mir schon mal die Token vorab. Wo bekommt man die sog


vosmic schrieb:


> So endlich auf 30er Kettenblatt gewechselt. Damit ne Treppe hochgefahren, die ich bisher immer laufen musste  Das Kette kürzen war ohne Spezialwerkzeug mit dem klemmenden Missing Link eine Qual. Hab mir die Zange jetzt gegönnt. Trotz meiner beachtlichen Kilos komm ich mit   dem RS Dämpfer erstmal klar. Wird aber noch gespacert. Den Luftdruck den ich fahre zeigt meine Dämpferpumpe nicht an. Kann mir jemand noch eine Quelle für das Dämpfer PressTool geben. Das von Canyon scheint nicht vorrätig zu sein. Vielleicht hat sich auch jemand eins mit einer Gewindestange gebastelt und kann seine Bastellösung vorstellen.
> 
> Hab immer noch ein fettes Grinsen von meiner heutigen Tour im Gesicht. Das Baby rockt bergab so dermaßen... Bei knapp über 70km/h auf dem Tacho hat nix auf eine instabilität hingedeutet (wie auf Schienen).
> 
> Ono und Co. haltet durch aumen


Hi vosmic, in der Gabel brauchst du keine zusätzliche token? Wo bestellst du die spacer für den Dämpfer? Bei meinem allmountain ist vor allem der Dämpfer limitiert.


----------



## Ascim (10. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> So endlich auf 30er Kettenblatt gewechselt. Damit ne Treppe hochgefahren, die ich bisher immer laufen musste  Das Kette kürzen war ohne Spezialwerkzeug mit dem klemmenden Missing Link eine Qual. Hab mir die Zange jetzt gegönnt. Trotz meiner beachtlichen Kilos komm ich mit   dem RS Dämpfer erstmal klar. Wird aber noch gespacert. Den Luftdruck den ich fahre zeigt meine Dämpferpumpe nicht an. Kann mir jemand noch eine Quelle für das Dämpfer PressTool geben. Das von Canyon scheint nicht vorrätig zu sein. Vielleicht hat sich auch jemand eins mit einer Gewindestange gebastelt und kann seine Bastellösung vorstellen.
> 
> Hab immer noch ein fettes Grinsen von meiner heutigen Tour im Gesicht. Das Baby rockt bergab so dermaßen... Bei knapp über 70km/h auf dem Tacho hat nix auf eine instabilität hingedeutet (wie auf Schienen).
> 
> Ono und Co. haltet durch aumen


PS guter Tipp mit dem Kettenwerkzeug, ich habe mir schon mal ein 28 Blatt gekauft da ich viel in den Alpen unterwegs bin.


----------



## Ascim (10. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Geht schon aber 45 ist mir dafür zu viel. Meine Regierung killt mich.


Hi, dachte man kann so ringe in den Dämpfer einbauen um die Progression zu steigern? Was ist denn das nettes?


----------



## ES7.0 (11. April 2015)

@Ascim Ja du kannst Spacer im Dämpfer montieren und ihn dadurch progressiver machen. Verwenden kannst du dazu die Spacer von RS oder eben passende ölbeständige O-Ringe. Das Tool brauchst du um den Dämpfer demontieren zu können. Gibt es Von Canyon, da ist es aber wohl nicht verfügbar. Ansonsten sollte jedes Tool zum Aus- und Einpressen von Lagern gehen.

Siehst du hier...


----------



## OnoSendai (11. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @Ascim Gibt es Von Canyon, da ist es aber wohl nicht verfügbar.



Nix neues. Glaub das Strive ist auch nur ein Hoax.


----------



## scarto8 (11. April 2015)

Mein Canyon xl Black 8.0 wird grade im Paketzentrum Neuwied fertig gemacht * freu 
Hoffe das es Montag oder Dienstag ankommt. Bike wurde am 5.03.2015 bestellt. Ursprünglicher Liefertermin KW 17.


----------



## Alex79106 (11. April 2015)

Leute, warum seid Ihr immer noch so treu und loyal gegenüber Canyon? Wie soll ein Unternehmen sich verbessern wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist! Alles hat auch mal ein Ende und für mich ist dieses Ende nun gekommen.  Ich war vielleicht nicht lang dabei, ich hatte mein Strive Anfang Februar bestellt,  nur nach dem ganzen hin und her, konnte ich mich nicht mehr auf das Rad freuen, dafür musste ich schon zu viele Touren ausfallen lassen aufgrund des fehlenden Bikes.  Ich war heute beim Händler vor Ort und dieser hatte tatsächlich meine Alternative im Laden stehen.  Ich bin jetzt auch wieder dabei, nur nicht mehr mit Canyon.  
Ich bin jetzt erstmal einfach nur froh ein Bike zu haben und dieses Theater nicht mehr zu ertragen, ich bin dann mal weg!  
Dem Forum bleibe ich aber weiterhin treu,  denn mitfühlen kann ich immer noch sehr gut mit Euch Wartenden.


----------



## vosmic (11. April 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Leute, warum seid Ihr immer noch so treu und loyal gegenüber Canyon? Wie soll ein Unternehmen sich verbessern wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist! Alles hat auch mal ein Ende und für mich ist dieses Ende nun gekommen.  Ich war vielleicht nicht lang dabei, ich hatte mein Strive Anfang Februar bestellt,  nur nach dem ganzen hin und her, konnte ich mich nicht mehr auf das Rad freuen, dafür musste ich schon zu viele Touren ausfallen lassen aufgrund des fehlenden Bikes.  Ich war heute beim Händler vor Ort und dieser hatte tatsächlich meine Alternative im Laden stehen.  Ich bin jetzt auch wieder dabei, nur nicht mehr mit Canyon.
> Ich bin jetzt erstmal einfach nur froh ein Bike zu haben und dieses Theater nicht mehr zu ertragen, ich bin dann mal weg!
> Dem Forum bleibe ich aber weiterhin treu,  denn mitfühlen kann ich immer noch sehr gut mit Euch Wartenden.


Es freut mich, dass du eine für Dich passende Alternative gefunden hast. Nicht alle haben so extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wie Einige hier. Ist das nun repräsentativ für Canyon? Mein Strive z.B. wurde 4 Wochen vor dem Termin ausgeliefert. Auch sonst konnte ich bisher nix beanstanden. Weshalb sollte ich nun Canyon den Rücken kehren? 
Das Negative wird auch immer lautstark und oft auch nicht objektiv und  plakativ breitgetreten.  Es gibt mittlerweile doch ansehnlich viele zufriedene Kunden. Die fahren aber lieber und posten hier weniger.

Und was leider auch so ist, dass immer mehr Trolle diese Kritik aufgreifen um Stimmung gegen bestimmte Marken zu machen. 

Will nur sagen: Sachliche Kritik gerne aber bitte kein gebasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. April 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> ... Ich war heute beim Händler vor Ort und dieser hatte tatsächlich meine Alternative im Laden stehen. ...
> Ich bin jetzt erstmal einfach nur froh ein Bike zu haben und dieses Theater nicht mehr zu ertragen, ich bin dann mal weg!
> Dem Forum bleibe ich aber weiterhin treu,  denn mitfühlen kann ich immer noch sehr gut mit Euch Wartenden.



Darf man fragen, welche Alternative das ist?


----------



## Incredible (11. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass du eine für Dich passende Alternative gefunden hast. Nicht alle haben so extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wie Einige hier. Ist das nun repräsentativ für Canyon? Mein Strive z.B. wurde 4 Wochen vor dem Termin ausgeliefert. Auch sonst konnte ich bisher nix beanstanden. Weshalb sollte ich nun Canyon den Rücken kehren?
> Das Negative wird auch immer lautstark und oft auch nicht objektiv und  plakativ breitgetreten.  Es gibt mittlerweile doch ansehnlich viele zufriedene Kunden. Die fahren aber lieber und posten hier weniger.
> 
> Und was leider auch so ist, dass immer mehr Trolle diese Kritik aufgreifen um Stimmung gegen bestimmte Marken zu machen.
> ...



Bin absolut deiner Meinung!


----------



## Ghost---rider (11. April 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Warte jetzt seit den 12.3.2015 ,da ging meine Bestellung raus. Habe 2 mal angerufen und bin jedes mal gleich durchgekommen. Einmal hab ich mich beraten lassen und einmal wollte ich ich meinen Liefertermin erfahren. ( ich wusste zu diesem Zeitpunkt das der LT KW 18 war ) Beim zweiten Telefonat wurde mir gesagt das mein Liefertermin auf KW 17 verkürzt wurde.ich habe das Canyon CF 8.0 in XL und schwarz bestellt. Ob es dann alles so klappt ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte. Wollte nur mal eine Lanze brechen,nicht alle haben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wäre viel cooler wenn die stolzen Besitzer unsere Wartezeiten verkürzen würden mit tollen Berichterstattungen und Fotos oder auch Diskussionen ums Fahrrad. Aber ständig das gemaule hier nervt!


Jetzt nervt es dich, doch du wirst bald zu den Genervten dazu gehören ​


----------



## Alex79106 (11. April 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welche Alternative das ist?


Es ist nun ein Giant Trance geworden! Ich weiß, von denen werden auch die Bikes für Canyon hergestellt.


----------



## zeandre21 (12. April 2015)




----------



## zeandre21 (12. April 2015)

Es wurde gerade ein Strive CF 9.0 RACE in blau frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (12. April 2015)

Lächerlich. 

"_Ihr Rad ist erst in zwei Wochen fertig und wir haben alles geprüft. Haben Sie bereits eine Versandbestätigung erhalten, weiß die Rechte Hand mal wieder nicht was die Linke macht und wir teilen Ihnen hier nur Quatsch mit und Wissen selber nicht was wir tun."
_
Mit so einer Mail blamieren die sich doch noch mehr.


----------



## OnoSendai (12. April 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Lächerlich.
> 
> "_Ihr Rad ist erst in zwei Wochen fertig und wir haben alles geprüft. Haben Sie bereits eine Versandbestätigung erhalten, weiß die Rechte Hand mal wieder nicht was die Linke macht und wir teilen Ihnen hier nur Quatsch mit und Wissen selber nicht was wir tun."
> _
> Mit so einer Mail blamieren die sich doch noch mehr.



Total. Das ist so peinlich.


----------



## zeandre21 (12. April 2015)

Ich find es einfach nur enttäuschend, nicht DASS es Verschiebungen oder Probleme mit der Qualität der Rahmen gibt, sondern

a) WIE man damit umgeht
b) WIE man das ganze kommuniziert
und c) WAS man kommuniziert.

Hier fehlt CANYON jegliches Feingefühl & Kundenorientierung. Ich habe Marketing + Servicemanagement an der Universität studiert und arbeite bei einem führenden Unternehmen im Premium- und Luxussegment des Bekleidungsmarktes. So kann und darf man nicht mit Kunden umgehen die bereit sind einige Monate zu warten und 4300€ zahlen wenn man verhindern möchte dass ein bis dato positives Image einen langfristigen Schaden bei seinen Premiumkunden nimmt.

Das Strive CF ist und bleibt ein TOP bike, keine Frage.
Wer keinen zeitlichen Druck hat zu warten der bekommt bestimmt "bald" sein Bike.
Viel Zinsen gibt es gerade eh nicht auf der Bank.. 

Mich stört aber diese Arroganz und Ignoranz wie Canyon mit ihren eigenen Fehlern und dem Thema Service und Kundenorientierung umgeht sodass ich nicht mehr bereit bin mein Geld in solch eine Unternehmensphilosophie zu stecken..

Viel Spaß euch noch &
haltet die Ohren steif

Beste Grüße
zeandre


----------



## OnoSendai (12. April 2015)

zeandre21 schrieb:


> Ich find es einfach nur enttäuschend, nicht DASS es Verschiebungen oder Probleme mit der Qualität der Rahmen gibt, sondern
> 
> a) WIE man damit umgeht
> b) WIE man das ganze kommuniziert
> ...



Kann ich unterschreiben und habe ich bereits vor Monaten gesagt. Es geht nicht ums verschieben an sich, sondern das ich als KD bei einem Hochpreisigen Produkt keine Popel-Mails haben möchte und gefälligst aufrichtige Infos will und verlange(n kann).


----------



## ES7.0 (12. April 2015)

Jetzt ist es wieder das enorme Arbeitsaufkommen weshalb es mit der Lieferung nichts wird. 

Da könnte man echt meinen, dass Canyon die Servicemitarbeiter in zwei getrennten Meetings informiert hat. Je nachdem, bei wem man durchkommt sind mal die Rahmen fehlerhaft und genügen nicht den Qualitätsansprüchen oder sie kommen der Arbeit nicht hinterher und es war Ostern ganz überraschend

Viel bezeichnender finde ich jedoch das es hier im Herstellerforum keine Aussage seitens Canyon zu den Missständen gibt. @mstaab_canyon und @canyon_verkauf sind scheinbar in der Versenkung verschwunden zumindest was den Strive Beitrag betrifft. Im Dude Beitrag gab es ja wenigstens Rückmeldung. 
Wobei die Informationspolitik gegenüber den Kunden per Mail und am Telefon schlecht ist, warum soll es also hier anders sein?

Die nächste Verschiebung wird vermutlich mit dem pure Cycling Festival begründet.


----------



## OnoSendai (12. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Die nächste Verschiebung wird vermutlich mit dem pure Cycling Festival begründet.



Oder weil man grad keine Kapazitäten frei hat, wegen der Modelleinführungen für 2016....................


----------



## OnoSendai (12. April 2015)

Soeben ist ein CF Race in blau frei geworden.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Soeben ist ein CF Race in blau frei geworden.



Was isses geworden statt dem strive?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex79106 (12. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Kann ich unterschreiben und habe ich bereits vor Monaten gesagt. Es geht nicht ums verschieben an sich, sondern das ich als KD bei einem Hochpreisigen Produkt keine Popel-Mails haben möchte und gefälligst aufrichtige Infos will und verlange(n kann).


Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Genau das ist das Problem, aber ich habe mich ja auch schon negativ über die Philosophie von Canyon ausgelassen, recht habt Ihr damit aber alle! Wer es erkannt hat, der kauft lieber woanders, wenn er nicht warten kann wie ich!


----------



## OnoSendai (12. April 2015)

Ist noch nicht ganz raus.

Entweder ich bleib bei Commencal -> dann ein V4, oder ein Alutech Teibun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (12. April 2015)




----------



## vosmic (12. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Hi vosmic, du musst in der Federgabel keine spacer / Token einbauen? Ich dachte ich bestelle mir schon mal die Token vorab. Wo bekommt man die sog
> 
> Hi vosmic, in der Gabel brauchst du keine zusätzliche token? Wo bestellst du die spacer für den Dämpfer? Bei meinem allmountain ist vor allem der Dämpfer limitiert.


2 Token für die Gabel sind dabei. Die Klamotten für den Dämpfer bestell ich nicht (nehme Dichtungsringe).


----------



## Ascim (12. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> 2 Token für die Gabel sind dabei. Die Klamotten für den Dämpfer bestell ich nicht (nehme Dichtungsringe).


Hi vosmic,  sorry jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch, was meinst du mit Klamotten? In einem Video habe ich gesehen dass dort flache Gummibänder auf einen innen liegenden Zylinder geschoben wurden. Meinst du anstelle dessen einfache O Ringe? Falls ja gib doch bitte deine Quelle an  . Danke mir dem Hinweis auf die Token. Ist eigentlich ein Bleed Set für die bremsen dabei gewesen? Danke und Gruß


----------



## vosmic (12. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Hi vosmic,  sorry jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch, was meinst du mit Klamotten? In einem Video habe ich gesehen dass dort flache Gummibänder auf einen innen liegenden Zylinder geschoben wurden. Meinst du anstelle dessen einfache O Ringe? Falls ja gib doch bitte deine Quelle an  . Danke mir dem Hinweis auf die Token. Ist eigentlich ein Bleed Set für die bremsen dabei gewesen? Danke und Gruß


Genau ölbeständige O-Ringe. Für die Bremsen ist kein Entlüftungsset dabei aber für die Sattelstütze.


----------



## Ascim (12. April 2015)

Heute hatte ich die Gelegenheit auf einem Strive AL Race 7.0 in M zu sitzen. Teil war neu, erste Auffahrt vom netten Besitzer auf den Berg. Die Grösse passt mir gut (181 cm). Den Shapeshifter kann man einfach umschalten. Das Bike wirkt auf den ersten Blick recht lang .
Tjo, das gibt Energie für die nächste Warteperiode. Bei mir ist es auch erträglich, da ich zum Glück noch ein Allmountain und ein DH Bike habe. Alternativ liebäugle ich mit dem Radon Slide X01. Verfügbarkeit in KW20. Preis / Leistung Hammer. Ein Kollege hat es und ist extrem zufrieden. Also wenn Canyon nicht vorwärts kommt :-/

PS: Obwohl es ein AL Bike ist haben sie seinen Liefertermin auch ein paar mal verschoben ... sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## vosmic (12. April 2015)

Ein Slide hab ich heute versägt  aber ist sicher keine schlechte ALTERNATIVE.
Mich haben aber die Pressfit Tretlager und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten abgehalten. Radon ist bei mir um der Ecke und ich hab auch noch eins im Fuhrpark.


----------



## OnoSendai (12. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht ganz raus.
> 
> Entweder ich bleib bei Commencal -> dann ein V4, oder ein Alutech Teibun.



Es ist ein Alutech Teibun.







Besten Dank Canyon. Mich + mindestens 10 meiner Kumpels werdet ihr sicher NICHT mehr als Kunden gewinnen können.
Im übrigen erzähle ich JEDEM ders hören will oder nicht meine Story nur das ihr keine Leute mehr verarschen könnt.


----------



## ES7.0 (12. April 2015)

Das Radon habe ich auch im Auge, ist von dem PL- verh. sicher nicht zu toppen und macht einen durchdachten Eindruck. Denke das ist eine sehr passende Alternative und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass hier jemand wirklich sein Strive arg viel vor KW20 bekommt. Zumindest nicht, ohne sich groß zu ärgern. Die Kommunikation im Radon Forum ist auch seitens des Herstellers so, wie ich es mir für hier wünschen würde. Aber die Hoffnung hier nochmal was von Canyon zu lesen das Hand und Fuß hat,habe ich direnkt neben der Strive Bestellung begraben.


----------



## Ascim (12. April 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Ein Slide hab ich heute versägt  aber ist sicher keine schlechte ALTERNATIVE.
> Mich haben aber die Pressfit Tretlager und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten abgehalten. Radon ist bei mir um der Ecke und ich hab auch noch eins im Fuhrpark.


 Das liegt aber meistens eher am Fahrer - aber Glückwunsch ;-)! 
Ich habe mit meinem Allmountain heute auch einige Enduros stehen gelassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (12. April 2015)

@OnoSendai schicke Kiste, viel Spass damit. Bin überzeugt, dass es für dich die beste Entscheidung war nach der Leidensgeschichte.


----------



## OnoSendai (13. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @OnoSendai schicke Kiste, viel Spass damit. Bin überzeugt, dass es für dich die beste Entscheidung war nach der Leidensgeschichte.



Danke und ja: Letztlich komme ich gut davon. Hab da echt ein Schnäppchen geschossen.

Trotzdem erzähle ich jedem wie toll Canyon ist.


----------



## vosmic (13. April 2015)

Dann wäre das ja jetzt geklärt. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß im Alutech Forum. 
Wirklich schickes Teibun. Das Strive gefällt mir aber besser


----------



## mZe92 (13. April 2015)

Nachdem man mir beim Kundenservice mitgeteilt hat ich solle bei Änderung der Verfügbarkeit auf der Homepage einfach neu bestellen die Bestellbestätigung abwarten das Lieferdatum prüfen und dann entscheiden ob ich den neuen oder den alten Auftrag nehmen will um dann den jeweiligen Auftrag zu stornieren, habe ich mich (trotz Verfügbarkeit ab KW17 auf der HP angezeigt in der neune Bestellung immer nur ab KW22 bestätigt bekommen) immer für den alten Auftrag entschieden und den neuen storniert. Hat jetzt 3-4 mal geklappt und jetzt hat man meinen alten Auftrag einfach mal mit storniert. Ich habe vorhin im Kundenservice angerufen und nachgefragt, hier scheint wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen zu sein - es muss intern Rücksprache gehalten werden ob der alte Auftrag wieder aufgenommen werden kann. Zumal man mir dort mitgeteilt hat, ich hätte das Bike in KW 18 abholen können. Ich warte jetzt auf einen Rückruf, Namen und Zeitraum (spätestens morgen sagte man mir) notiert. Mal sehen was das gibt.


----------



## ES7.0 (13. April 2015)

ohje, warst du zu frech? Drücke die Daumen, dass Canyon dich wieder eingereiht bekommt und nicht schon jemand Die Option auf das Rad hat. Ich lasse die Bestellungen immer parallel weiter laufen bis die erste da ist. Kann man dann ja immer noch stornieren.


----------



## mZe92 (13. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> ohje, warst du zu frech? Drücke die Daumen, dass Canyon dich wieder eingereiht bekommt und nicht schon jemand Die Option auf das Rad hat. ICh lasse die Bestellungen immer parallel weiter laufen bis die erste da ist. Kann man dann ja immer noch stornieren.



Keine schlechte Idee. Hab jedoch einen Rückruf erhalten und man teilte mir mit die Bestellung konnte nicht wieder aufgenommen werden aber eine neue konnte vorverschoben werden auf die KW20. Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Bestellbestätigung.

LG Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (13. April 2015)

Alter da geht's zu...



Und ich meine keinen von euch


----------



## OnoSendai (13. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee. Hab jedoch einen Rückruf erhalten und man teilte mir mit die Bestellung konnte nicht wieder aufgenommen werden aber eine neue konnte vorverschoben werden auf die KW20. Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Bestellbestätigung.
> 
> LG Matze




Das ist super hart.


----------



## Ghost---rider (13. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Es ist ein Alutech Teibun.
> Genau so mach ich das auch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost---rider (13. April 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-first-ride-yeti-sb6c-x01/


----------



## mZe92 (14. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-first-ride-yeti-sb6c-x01/Anhang anzeigen 377819



Keine Frage ist ein geiles Teil aber das Geld nicht Wert, man mag es kaum glauben aber ein Kollege von mir hat mit Yeti schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - es gibt immer Leute die gerne über andere Hersteller Shitstormen weil sie dort schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Ganz ehrlich - von den Leuten die ein Bike haben, da hört man nichts mehr von, wie kommt sowas nur zustande, bestimmt durch Unzufriedenheit....


----------



## nationrider (14. April 2015)

das yeti ist bestimmt ein tolles rad, hier aber ein premiumbike im 6.000€ plus bereich mit einem
versenderbike von canyon zu vergleichen das paßt m.E. nicht ganz...


----------



## Boardi05 (14. April 2015)

Die von euch die ein Blaues Strive CF haben, hält der Lack?


----------



## waxtomwax (14. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die von euch die ein Blaues Strive CF haben, hält der Lack?



Bis jetzt schon. Ich habe aber nach dem Lago absichtlich nicht genau hingeschaut.


----------



## mZe92 (14. April 2015)

so Bestellbestätigung mit KW20 liegt in meinem Postfach, Bike Ständer krieg ich dazu geschenkt weil Fail Storno und ich jetzt 2 Wochen länger warten muss wo ich aber vorher nicht drüber bescheid wusste, daher muss ich jetzt bewusst nicht länger warten krieg aber dafür nen Bike Ständer (wobei ich sowieso nen Ständer haben werde wenn ich das Bike sehe/kriege/habe/draufsitze...)

Von meiner Seite aus Canyon Serviceteam absolut engagiert und kundenfreundlich. Kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren aktuell.


----------



## Ghost---rider (14. April 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> das yeti ist bestimmt ein tolles rad, hier aber ein premiumbike im 6.000€ plus bereich mit einem
> versenderbike von canyon zu vergleichen das paßt m.E. nicht ganz...


Sicher ist das nicht zu vergleichen aber darum geht es ja nicht. Damit sollen die Leute hier ermutigt werden, nach anderen Möglichkeiten Ausschau zu halten und sich nicht länger Canyons Dahinhaltetaktik aus zu setzten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Sicher ist das nicht zu vergleichen aber darum geht es ja nicht. Damit sollen die Leute hier ermutigt werden, nach anderen Möglichkeiten Ausschau zu halten und sich nicht länger Canyons Dahinhaltetaktik aus zu setzten !



Getreu dem Motto: Bestellt ihr noch oder biket ihr schon?


----------



## mZe92 (15. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Sicher ist das nicht zu vergleichen aber darum geht es ja nicht. Damit sollen die Leute hier ermutigt werden, nach anderen Möglichkeiten Ausschau zu halten und sich nicht länger Canyons Dahinhaltetaktik aus zu setzten !



Nur weil du Pech hattest mit Canyon heißt es nicht das es jetzt bei jedem so sein muss, sorry aber ich finde deine Hetzerei hier gegen den Hersteller mehr als überflüssig. Ich kenne viele die haben bei Canyon bestellt, ein Lieferdatum bekommen und hatten das Bike dann spätestens zum zuvor genannten Liefertermin. Die meisten haben sogar das Bike schon 2-3 Wochen früher erhalten und ganz ehrlich das was du beim Yeti für dieselben Komponenten oben drauf gezahlt hast, davon mache ich mir spätestens nächstes Jahr nen schönen Urlaub (mit Bike wohlbemerkt !).


----------



## Incredible (15. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Nur weil du Pech hattest mit Canyon heißt es nicht das es jetzt bei jedem so sein muss, sorry aber ich finde deine Hetzerei hier gegen den Hersteller mehr als überflüssig. Ich kenne viele die haben bei Canyon bestellt, ein Lieferdatum bekommen und hatten das Bike dann spätestens zum zuvor genannten Liefertermin. Die meisten haben sogar das Bike schon 2-3 Wochen früher erhalten und ganz ehrlich das was du beim Yeti für dieselben Komponenten oben drauf gezahlt hast, davon mache ich mir spätestens nächstes Jahr nen schönen Urlaub (mit Bike wohlbemerkt !).



Du hast absolut Recht!

Ich habe mit meine Freunden zusammen 3 Strives bestellt. In unterschiedlichen Größen. Dann Canyon gebeten, dass wir die drei Bikes zusammen abholen können. Hat geklappt. Sogar eine Woche früher. Gleicher Tag, gleiche Uhrzeit. Alles perfekt. Kann nichts schlechtes über Canyon sagen. 

Und das Gehetze von einem, der von uns nur die Absoltion will, dass er mit einem anderen Bike das richtige getan hat, ist echt ätzend. Das ist die Sicht eines einzelnen, der sich über sein eigenes Verhalten ärgert.


----------



## Ascim (15. April 2015)

Ich habe auch schon zwei Bikes gekauft und alles war gut. Schade dass es halt diesmal diese Probleme gibt.


----------



## michikx450f (15. April 2015)

OH MEIN GOTT: Ihre Bestellung wird innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL über geben
Strive 9.0 Race Blau 
gr.L


----------



## mZe92 (15. April 2015)

Probleme gibt es immer mal wieder (siehe oben bei mir selbst) die Frage ist einfach wie diese gelöst werden. Nur gibt es ja fast NIE positives zu hören sondern immer nur negatives von Leuten die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Ist ja logisch, die Leute die zufrieden sind sind draußen und machen die Trails unsicher, anscheinend ärgert der Preis bei dem Yeti den guten Herren so sehr das er noch nachträglich rumjammern muss das Canyon es für Ihn leider nicht geschafft hat !

Sad Story...


----------



## mZe92 (15. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT: Ihre Bestellung wird innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL über geben
> Strive 9.0 Race Blau
> gr.L



Das warten hat also ein Ende ! Glückwunsch ich hoffe du uploadest mal ein paar Fotos um uns das Warten zu versüßen ! Ich muss noch 26 Tage warten bis zur angegeben KW, kaum zu glauben ich warte jetzt seit Januar, ging schneller vorbei als gedacht die Zeit :O!


----------



## Lukanier (15. April 2015)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?? ich update auch aufs 9.0 race^^


----------



## TrailProf (15. April 2015)

ich glaube hier im Forum braucht keiner belehrt zu werden, was es alles noch für ach so tolle andere Bikes gibt.
Dafür hat sich jeder der hier Wartenden zuvor sicher ausgiebig mit der Materie beschäftigt.
Was mich betrifft bin ich bei Canyon nicht wg. des Preises sondern wg. der zu erwartenden Performance des Produktes gelandet.
Ich wäre auch bereit gewesen, dafür noch deutlich mehr zu bezahlen, allerdings nicht für ein Yeti dessen Hinterbau m.M.n. ausschaut wie ein Blechstanzteil aus Pusemuckel. 
Nur zur Erinnerung: Dies ist ein Canyon Forum und wir sind alle schon im geschäftsfähigen Alter, wissen daher was wir machen.
Ist ja nicht schlimm sich anders oder, aus welchen Motiven auch immer, sich umzuentscheiden, aber dann auch bitte nicht dieses Forum zutrollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (15. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT: Ihre Bestellung wird innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an DHL über geben
> Strive 9.0 Race Blau
> gr.L


Gratulation! Hoffe du postest dann ordentlich Pics davon


----------



## scarto8 (15. April 2015)

Mein Bike Strive 8.0 black xl hat heute der DHL verschlampt....sollte ausgeliefert werden,kein Zettel am Briefkasten nix. Sendestatus: Empfänger unbekannt,die weitere Behandlung der Sendung wird überprüft.
 Canyon forscht jetzt nach und ruft mich morgen mal an. Voll enttäuscht gewesen heute nach Feierabend...


----------



## michikx450f (15. April 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Mein Bike Strive 8.0 black xl hat heute der DHL verschlampt....sollte ausgeliefert werden,kein Zettel am Briefkasten nix. Sendestatus: Empfänger unbekannt,die weitere Behandlung der Sendung wird überprüft.
> Canyon forscht jetzt nach und ruft mich morgen mal an. Voll enttäuscht gewesen heute nach Feierabend...


Ohje… aber das große Paket kann ja nicht einfach verschwinden. vll wird es extra ausgeliefert da das Zustellfahrzeug zu klein war  ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. April 2015)

"ueberprueft" heisst afaik, dass es bereits zurueck auf dem Weg zum Absender ist. War bei mir, als mal wer vergessen hatte, die Hausnummer mit aufs Paket zu schreiben. Beileid...


----------



## scarto8 (16. April 2015)

Lieferung befindet sich noch in meiner Stadt,hab eben nochmal mit DHL telefoniert und bin gespannt ob die es jetzt noch hin bekommen. Wollte so gerne am Wochenende meine erste Tour drehen.....


----------



## canny_8.0 (16. April 2015)

Für diejenigen, die ihr Bike in Blau bestellt haben. Kauft euch ordentlich Schutzfolien!
Farbe ist absulut genial, nur leider sehr empfindlich.

Habe mir diese geholt: http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html

Grad das Unterrohr leidet sehr....

Viel Spaß auf den Trails....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (16. April 2015)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die ihr Bike in Blau bestellt haben. Kauft euch ordentlich Schutzfolien!
> Farbe ist absulut genial, nur leider sehr empfindlich.
> 
> Habe mir diese geholt: http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html
> ...


Absolut zu empfehlen, habe dort schon 3mal bestellt.


----------



## chilla13 (16. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Folientipp. Sind die Dinger schwierig zu kleben?


----------



## MitschundCo (16. April 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Folientipp. Sind die Dinger schwierig zu kleben?


Ne, absolut nicht. Alles vorgeschnitten. Bike vorher reinigen, abziehen und drauf damit.


----------



## chilla13 (16. April 2015)

Alles klar, werd ich mal ordern. Reinigen... Mein angepeiltes Lieferdatum liegt in der nächsten Woche. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## canny_8.0 (16. April 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Alles klar, werd ich mal ordern. Reinigen... Mein angepeiltes Lieferdatum liegt in der nächsten Woche. Ich bin gespannt



Dann machst Du alles richtig. Und ist auch wirklich einfach zu verarbeiten.....

Hab leider schon ein paar macken am Bike....


----------



## Deleted176859 (16. April 2015)

Mein bekannter hat sich mal seine Lackierung am Carbon - Rahmen beim Rennrad ruiniert mit solchen "Schutzfolien"....

Das entsetzen setzte ein als er selbige wegen einer Korrektur nach paar Tagen abziehen wollte, leider inklusive der Lackierung...


----------



## vosmic (16. April 2015)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Mein bekannter hat sich mal seine Lackierung am Carbon - Rahmen beim Rennrad ruiniert mit solchen "Schutzfolien"....
> 
> Das entsetzen setzte ein als er selbige wegen einer Korrektur nach paar Tagen abziehen wollte, leider inklusive der Lackierung...


Merkwürdige Behauptung...


----------



## K2daJ_ (17. April 2015)

Kw16... Jemand ne nachricht bekommen?


----------



## Berni2806 (17. April 2015)

Hab mir schon einen folien satz bei easy wrapped geordert, nur mein Strive M Race Blue will nicht kommen :-(


Bestellt am 10. Oktober, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW18 :-(


----------



## Phil_wind (17. April 2015)

K2daJ_ schrieb:


> Kw16... Jemand ne nachricht bekommen?


Nein, aber hab gerade mal angerufen. sie meinte diese Woche sind keine Benachrichtigungen rausgegangen und werden auch erst nächste Woche rausgehen. Auch für die mit Kw16. 
Entgegen der Aussage der Kollegin am Montag: "diese Woche wird nichts, aber Sie kriegen auf jeden Fall diese Woche Bescheid. "

Weiter konnte mir die Dame wie gewohnt nicht helfen. 

Hat jemand der storniert hat auch schon vorher gezahlt und wenn ja, wie lange hat es gedauert bis er sein Geld wieder hatte ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ars Volandi (17. April 2015)

mir sagte gestern der nette Mann: "Ich kann keine Verzögerung erkennen, das Rad sollte noch diese Woche in den Versand gehen. Am Samstag montieren wir ja auch"...
Man könnte schon den Eindruck gewinnen, dass man die Wahrheit nur durch persönliche Überprüfung vor Ort erfahren kann.


----------



## Ascim (17. April 2015)

Nix gehört aber auch nicht gefragt.
Schwarz Race m 8
Liefertermin 14 > 15 > 17 
Bestellt l Oktober


----------



## michikx450f (18. April 2015)




----------



## Lukanier (18. April 2015)

es is unglaublich schön


----------



## michikx450f (18. April 2015)

Jetzt muss ich erst mal ne Test und einstell Runde mache


----------



## Lukanier (18. April 2015)

ich bräuchte kurz hilfe bei den strive cf 8.0 bzw. 9.0 kurbeln.

bei der 9.0 kurbel (sram x01) ist es ja möglich ohne kurbelausbau das kettenblatt zu tauschen wegen irgendeiner spider technologie. nun habe ich bei der 8.0er kurbel (race face turbin) auch irgendwas von spider technologie gelesen. kann ich dort genauso einfach das kettenblatt wechseln, bzw. welches kettenblatt kann man dafür verwenden?


----------



## Berni2806 (18. April 2015)

Hey leute,

Wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen da von euch schon einige ein neues Strive haben.

Hab mir ein Strive 8.0 Race Cf bestellt und würde gern wissen ob dieses Kettenblatt passen würde? Für die Race Face Turbine Kurbel.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Spiderless-Retainer-Ring-Kettenblatt-Modell-2015-p42852/

Danke


----------



## vosmic (18. April 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> ich bräuchte kurz hilfe bei den strive cf 8.0 bzw. 9.0 kurbeln.
> 
> bei der 9.0 kurbel (sram x01) ist es ja möglich ohne kurbelausbau das kettenblatt zu tauschen wegen irgendeiner spider technologie. nun habe ich bei der 8.0er kurbel (race face turbin) auch irgendwas von spider technologie gelesen. kann ich dort genauso einfach das kettenblatt wechseln, bzw. welches kettenblatt kann man dafür verwenden?


Dafür musst Du Dir einen Spider kaufen. Muss halt für das Race Face System passen. Race Face und Sram haben bei den Direct Mount Systemen unterschiedliche "Aussparungen".


----------



## vosmic (18. April 2015)

Berni2806 schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> 
> Wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen da von euch schon einige ein neues Strive haben.
> 
> ...


Nein, passt nicht.




Für Race Face dm sieht das so aus.




Das ist für Sram DM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukanier (18. April 2015)

hallo!

passt das eventuell beim cf 8.0 mit der race face?? https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F25&id=50614


----------



## MitschundCo (18. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich erst mal ne Test und einstell Runde mache


Glücksbringer?

Und die Farbe vom Rad ist wirklich mega!!! Fast zu schön um gerockt zu werden


----------



## michikx450f (18. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Glücksbringer?
> 
> Und die Farbe von Rad ist wirklich mega!!! Fast zu schön um gerockt zu werden


Ja der Glücksbringer wurde soeben ordentlich durchgeschüttelt


----------



## vosmic (18. April 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> passt das eventuell beim cf 8.0 mit der race face?? https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F25&id=50614


Wie soll das passen. Schau mal auf meine Bilder. Beachte die Unterschiede.


----------



## Lukanier (18. April 2015)

hab ich mir fast gedacht...canyon hat mir das teil aber als passend zu meiner bestellung hinzugefügt^^


----------



## ES7.0 (18. April 2015)

@michikx450f  cool, viel spass damit. Sieht auf jeden Fall in dem Blau sehr cool aus. Vielleicht hast du ja lust deine ersten Eindrücke zu schildern. Springt bei dir auch die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten und wie kommst du mit dem 34 er Blatt zurecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michikx450f (18. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @michikx450f  cool, viel spass damit. Sieht auf jeden Fall in dem Blau sehr cool aus. Vielleicht hast du ja lust deine ersten Eindrücke zu schildern. Springt bei dir auch die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten und wie kommst du mit dem 34 er Blatt zurecht?



Vielen Dank..Ja sieht echt noch besser aus als gedacht. Ich mein altes Bike ist ein Radon Swoop mit ähnlichem Aufbau von den Parts her. Deswegen habe ich einen recht guten Vergleich jetzt. 

Spannend war es jetzt vor allem mit der Länge gr.L
Ich bin 180 mit 89cm Schrittlänge . Aber die ist absolut Locker fahrbar. Ich habe noch einen 40mm Vorbau hier aber den brauche ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Der 50mm ist zu meiner Verwunderung kurz genug.

Bergauf läuft es auch etwas besser als mein Swoop ( das ist auch sehr leicht aufgebaut)
Shifter funkt nach paar versuchen sehr simpel.

Habe es auch verschiedenen Trails heute getestet. Selbst Spitzkehren sind kein Problem mit der Länge.
Im ruppigen Gelände läuft es wie es zu erwarten war--> Extrem ruhig. Man merkt irgendwie nicht wirklich wie schnell man eigentlich fährt. Aber die Zeiten die ich gestoppt habe sprechen eine andere Sprache
Ein untersteuer Gefühl hatte ich in eigentlich auch nicht wirklich.

Zum 34er Blatt---> Das ist für die schwäbische Alb zuviel ich habe ein 32er drauf gemacht und muss trotzdem noch hart treten 

Also mehr kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.
Mit dem Aufbau des Rades bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
Alle Züge usw. sind nicht zu lang.


Aber eins kann ich sagen: Das warten lohnt


----------



## Incredible (18. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Ja der Glücksbringer wurde soeben ordentlich durchgeschüttelt



Ist das auf der Spielburg???


----------



## OnoSendai (19. April 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Hat jemand der storniert hat auch schon vorher gezahlt und wenn ja, wie lange hat es gedauert bis er sein Geld wieder hatte ?!



Erfreulicherweise nur 2 Tage.


----------



## Phil_wind (19. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise nur 2 Tage.


Das ist ja wirklich dann schneller als ich dachte. Der Händler um die Ecke hat mir einen ziemlich guten Preis für ein Rotwild r.e1 gemacht....


----------



## MitschundCo (19. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Vielen Dank..Ja sieht echt noch besser aus als gedacht. Ich mein altes Bike ist ein Radon Swoop mit ähnlichem Aufbau von den Parts her. Deswegen habe ich einen recht guten Vergleich jetzt.
> 
> Spannend war es jetzt vor allem mit der Länge gr.L
> Ich bin 180 mit 89cm Schrittlänge . Aber die ist absolut Locker fahrbar. Ich habe noch einen 40mm Vorbau hier aber den brauche ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Der 50mm ist zu meiner Verwunderung kurz genug.
> ...


Behältst das 32 er drauf und ist es um einiges leichter damit als mit dem 34?

Überlege auch und pendle zw. 30 und 32...


----------



## chilla13 (19. April 2015)

Ich hab zwar mein Strive noch nicht, fahre aber XX1 am Cannondale. Tu dir ein 30er Blatt nicht an. 34er ist ok, ich tendiere aber eher zum 36er. Mit 34-42 kommt man überall hoch und ist nicht kastriert, wenn man doch mal im Flachen, oder besonders auch auf einer Schotterabfahrt ein bisschen drücken möchte. Bei einem 30er Blatt fährst du bei 90rpm gerade mal 36,3km/h (auf dem 10er, versteht sich).


----------



## MitschundCo (19. April 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar mein Strive noch nicht, fahre aber XX1 am Cannondale. Tu dir ein 30er Blatt nicht an. 34er ist ok, ich tendiere aber eher zum 36er. Mit 34-42 kommt man überall hoch und ist nicht kastriert, wenn man doch mal im Flachen, oder besonders auch auf einer Schotterabfahrt ein bisschen drücken möchte. Bei einem 30er Blatt fährst du bei 90rpm gerade mal 36,3km/h (auf dem 10er, versteht sich).


Genau das waren meine Bedenken. Bis jetzt ging alles, sogar ganz steile Anstiege mit dem 34er. Thx


----------



## michikx450f (19. April 2015)

Incredible schrieb:


> Ist das auf der Spielburg???


Ja solche spielburgen haben wir hier viele


----------



## michikx450f (19. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Behältst das 32 er drauf und ist es um einiges leichter damit als mit dem 34?
> 
> Überlege auch und pendle zw. 30 und 32...


Ja behalte das 32er.
Auf meinem anderen fahre ich auch ein 32er.
Unsere Anstiege hier sind schon teilweise sehr steil und 450hm am Stück.
Ich bin eigentlich jemand der eher mit Kraft statt mit trittfrequenz fährt aber ein 34 geht hier wirklich nicht. Kumpels bzw. Kumpelinen fahren sogar  eines mit nur 26zähnen und kommen auch klar ;-)


----------



## Ars Volandi (20. April 2015)

Heute wieder angerufen.
"Oh - das ist wohl wegen des Festivals liegengeblieben. Ich frage mal in der Produktion nach, kann 1 -2 Tage dauern. Was genaueres kann ich nicht sagen".
Ja ne, ist klar. So recht ernst nehmen kann ich dieses Kommunikationsverhalten wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

Hast du was anderes erwartet? Jetzt ist es das Festival, dann der Start der Vorbestellung für das 2016er Strive und dann die Eurobike.


----------



## Ars Volandi (20. April 2015)

doch wieder Speise-Eis?


----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

Neue Verschiebung von KW17 auf KW18...

Sehr geehrter Herr ES7.0,


vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung XX um ein Strive CF 8.0 RACE.


Heute müssen wir Sie erneut darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin verschieben wird. Bedauerlicherweise ist es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen. In unserer letzten E-Mail informierten wir Sie, dass die Auslieferung Ihres neuen Strive CF 8.0 RACE für Kalenderwoche 14 geplant ist. Für diese Fehleinschätzung auf unserer Seite können wir nur um Entschuldigung und Verständnis bitten. Als leidenschaftliche Radfahrer können wir Ihre Enttäuschung durchaus verstehen. Der neue voraussichtliche Liefertermin liegt in der 18. Kalenderwoche.

Sobald Ihr Bike an DHL übergeben wird beziehungsweise zur Abholung bereit steht, werden Sie per E-Mail benachrichtigt.  


Wir hoffen weiterhin auf Ihr Verständnis und bitten die Verzögerung zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Ascim (20. April 2015)

Strive cf schwarz M 8.0 Race 
Lieferwoche Kw14 > kw15 > kw17 > kw18 
dito 
Gleiches blah blah


----------



## Ascim (20. April 2015)

Hat einer auf Facebook eigentlich mal deutlich nachgefragt was da das Problem ist? Ich glaube ich reaktiviere meinen Account wieder um ein wenig zu nerven. 

Mich nervt es langsam nämlich. Ostern durch -  kein Bike. Jetzt kommt Pfingsten -  glaubt einer dran sein Bike zu bekommen??? 
Ich habe das Gefühl ich bin bei denen auf der 'scheißkunde'liste und das nach zwei Bikes in zwei Jahren und jetzt das potentiell dritte...


----------



## Ars Volandi (20. April 2015)

... wir bedauern... wegen eines Lieferengpasses des Rahmens... KW17!
Das ist diese Woche. Ich bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

hehe, ich hab das Strive eigentlich schon abgehakt. Mangels alternative lass ich die Bestellung mal weiter laufen und warte ab, ansonsten wechsle ich 2016 das Bike. Hab zum glück noch ein Enduro. 
Aber die Verschiebungsschritte werden kleiner, wahrscheinlich um keine Entschädigung mehr anbieten zu müssen


----------



## TrailProf (20. April 2015)

Mein 8.0 war auch für diese Woche bestätigt; bisher noch keine Absage bekommen.
Ist das nun ein gutes Zeichen?


----------



## Lukanier (20. April 2015)

Ich hab KW 18 als Termin erhalte,denke aber dass es eher KW20-21 wird^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

@TrailProf ich hoffe wirklich für dich, dass es ein gutes Zeichen ist. Wahrscheinlich kann der Server einfach nicht soviele Verschiebungsmails auf einmal Verschicken. 

Habe eine Warengutschrift als Entgegenkommen erhalten, jetzt habe ich bestellt und was ging natürlich nicht ab? Richtig, die Gutschrift.


----------



## Ascim (20. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @TrailProf ich hoffe wirklich für dich, dass es ein gutes Zeichen ist. Wahrscheinlich kann der Server einfach nicht soviele Verschiebungsmails auf einmal Verschicken.
> 
> Habe eine Warengutschrift als Entgegenkommen erhalten, jetzt habe ich bestellt und was ging natürlich nicht ab? Richtig, die Gutschrift.


Hi TrailProf, hast du die Gutschrift am Telefon erfordert? Wie viel und hast du noch weitere Gutschriften? Was hattest du dir Verzögerungen.
Für den verzug von kW. 14 auf 17 habe ich den Karton umsonst.....


----------



## Berni2806 (20. April 2015)

Ich hab eine Oakley Brille als Entschädigung bekommen, glücklich macht mich das auch nicht, meine Verzögerungen waren von KW 13-15-18 bin mal gespannt was nächste Woche passiert?!...



Nichts ?....

Und dann wahrscheinlich eine Mail, leider müssen wir ihnen mitteilen... :-(


----------



## Ars Volandi (20. April 2015)

wenn die sich wenigstens mal konkret äußern würden, wüsste man ja woran man ist.
Und könnte sich konkret nach Alternativen umsehen, die aktuell wegen Budgetengpässen nicht geprüft werden.
Ich warte ja nur deswegen auf die Canyon-Tochter, weil bei den anderen Muttis das Gesamtpaket zwar auch hübsch, aber meistens viel viel teurer ist!


----------



## TrailProf (20. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Hi TrailProf, hast du die Gutschrift am Telefon erfordert? Wie viel und hast du noch weitere Gutschriften? Was hattest du dir Verzögerungen.
> Für den verzug von kW. 14 auf 17 habe ich den Karton umsonst.....


Hi Askim, ich glaube du meinst ES7.0 mit deiner Rückfrage, oder?

Ich bekomme mittlerweile schon eine Brille, ein Mutitool und eine Satteltasche (Satteltasche für'n Enduro), somit je Verschiebung ein Goody.


----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

Same here, werde wie gesagt das jetzt einfach weiter laufen lassen und entscheiden wenn es soweit ist. Wenn nicht gibt es 2016 was höherpreisiges. Kann man halt nur entspannt machen, wenn man ein Rad zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michikx450f (20. April 2015)

Jungs, haltet durch! Sogar das schöne Capra guckt erstaunt


----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

Bei mir waren Sie sehr knausrig und haben nur zuerst das Tuch angeboten und dann eine 40€ Gutschrift, welche jetzt noch nicht mal verrechnet wurde. 

Werde jetzt definitiv noch einmal Nachfragen.


----------



## Topfmeister (20. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Jungs, haltet durch! Sogar das schöne Capra guckt erstaunt



Bester Gag des Tages!


----------



## MitschundCo (20. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hast du was anderes erwartet? Jetzt ist es das Festival, dann der Start der Vorbestellung für das 2016er Strive und dann die Eurobike.


Ich verstehe die Aufregung. Aber das ist dann doch Schwarzmalerei


----------



## MitschundCo (20. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @TrailProf ich hoffe wirklich für dich, dass es ein gutes Zeichen ist. Wahrscheinlich kann der Server einfach nicht soviele Verschiebungsmails auf einmal Verschicken.
> 
> Habe eine Warengutschrift als Entgegenkommen erhalten, jetzt habe ich bestellt und was ging natürlich nicht ab? Richtig, die Gutschrift.


Bei mir das Gleiche. Es hat ausdrücklich geheißen ich möge per Vorabkasse bezahlen mit meiner Kundennummer, dann wird die Gutschrift automatisch verbucht. Nix wurde draus...


----------



## MitschundCo (20. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Jungs, haltet durch! Sogar das schöne Capra guckt erstaunt


Na der Glücksbringer war aber nicht lange dran


----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

Hehe, warte mal ab, wieviel davon Schwarzmalerei ist und wann die Räder kommen. Muss das mittlerweile mit einer guten Portion Ironie sehen sonst wird das nix mehr

Ja, genausp war es bei mir auch. Das Shopsystem verstehe wer will. Aber eine Warengutschrift zu verrechnen sollte ja klappen. 

Den Glücksbringer hat bestimmt das erstaunte Capra genascht, weil er es zu nah an den Zaun gestellt hat


----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

@MitschundCo Falls sich das bei dir mit der Verrechnung nicht geklärt hat schau mal in die Mail. Irgendwo in dem ganzen Geschwafel steht:"Ein eventuell bestehendes Guthaben wird selbstverständlich berücksichtigt, jedoch auf dieser
Rechnung nicht explizit aufgeführt."

Macht zwar kein Sinn, Rechnungen auszustellen, die nicht den aktuell noch offenen Betrag ausweisen aber dann ist wohl selbst Rechnen angesagt.


----------



## TrailProf (20. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @TrailProf ich hoffe wirklich für dich, dass es ein gutes Zeichen ist. Wahrscheinlich kann der Server einfach nicht soviele Verschiebungsmails auf einmal Verschicken.


Jetzt hat's mich auch erwischt anstatt KW17 nun KW18. Dass der Abstand zwischen den Terminen aber nur noch eine Woche beträgt werte ich mal als positives Signal.


----------



## TrailProf (20. April 2015)

michikx450f schrieb:


> Jungs, haltet durch! Sogar das schöne Capra guckt erstaunt


Schön nochmal ein Foto zu sehen, dass zeigt doch, das Bike gibt es WIRKLICH. Hab auch ein Blaues bestellt, sieht schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascim (20. April 2015)

Hab am Wochenende ein schwarzes cf gesehen, vermute das 8.0. Sah von der Ferne auch kewl aus.


----------



## DFR (20. April 2015)

Ich bin raus. Es sollte ein 8.0 XL in blau werden. Bestellt im November 2014. Nach den üblichen Verzögerungen bis in diese Kalenderwoche, habe ich nun beschlossen nicht länger warten zu wollen. Die Kommunikation mit mir als Kunden war auch mehr als dürftig. 
Als "Entgegenkommen" gabs ne Brille und 50€ Warengutschein. 
Jetzt ist es ein Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 geworden.

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## scarto8 (20. April 2015)

Gibt es denn Leute die das Strive in stealth oder black bestellt haben und vielleicht schon stolze Besitzer sind? Wäre schön wenn ihr mal ein Bild postet....sehe irgendwie immer nur blaue.mfG Sascha


----------



## K2daJ_ (20. April 2015)

ich bin auch ziemlich zuversichtlich... dass das 8.0 reg nicht vor KW20 kommt. Wenn ihr Aufmerksam wart und die Lieferzeiten auf der Homepage beobachtet habt, dann ist euch sicherlich aufgefallen, dass die Homepage immer früher wusste dass die Rahmen nicht da sind. Zuerst wurde der Liefertermin auf der HP angepasst, in der auszuliefernden Woche dann die Email dass sich der Termin - na wer erräts? - auf die KW verschoben wird die auf der HP steht. War bei den letzten 7 male so...

Bei mir auch KW18, aber 1 Woche Verzug nimmt doch eher in Kauf als 3 Wochen. In KW18 wird's dann heißen, ups KW20!

es lebe die oft angesprochene Hinhaltetaktik von C.

(und dass es positiv ist dass der Abstand nur eine Woche beträgt...es hieß auch mal Verschiebung von KW6 auf KW7... )


----------



## MitschundCo (20. April 2015)

K2daJ_ schrieb:


> ich bin auch ziemlich zuversichtlich... dass das 8.0 reg nicht vor KW20 kommt. Wenn ihr Aufmerksam wart und die Lieferzeiten auf der Homepage beobachtet habt, dann ist euch sicherlich aufgefallen, dass die Homepage immer früher wusste dass die Rahmen nicht da sind. Zuerst wurde der Liefertermin auf der HP angepasst, in der auszuliefernden Woche dann die Email dass sich der Termin - na wer erräts? - auf die KW verschoben wird die auf der HP steht. War bei den letzten 7 male so...
> 
> Bei mir auch KW18, aber 1 Woche Verzug nimmt doch eher in Kauf als 3 Wochen. In KW18 wird's dann heißen, ups KW20!
> 
> ...


Also bei mir war es zwar zumindest so, dass zum Schluss hin nur mehr wöchentlich verschoben wurde...
Interessant wäre wirklich wieviele Bikes auf der anderen Seite ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## lpob (20. April 2015)

Habe jetzt auch endlich die Mail bekommen, dass es sich von KW 14!!!! auf KW 18 verschiebt!
also die schicken mir 3 Wochen nach dem letzten LT die Verschiebung ...
Weiß nicht ob dass ein gutes Zeichen ist, wenn man bis kurz vor knap bzw. ewig danach keine Infos bekommt.
Habe jetzt mal Schuhe + Pedale betsellt (kommen in 3 Wochen) mit einer großen Portion Glück haben wir alle auch dann endlich unsere Strives..


----------



## MitschundCo (20. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @MitschundCo Falls sich das bei dir mit der Verrechnung nicht geklärt hat schau mal in die Mail. Irgendwo in dem ganzen Geschwafel steht:"Ein eventuell bestehendes Guthaben wird selbstverständlich berücksichtigt, jedoch auf dieser
> Rechnung nicht explizit aufgeführt."
> 
> Macht zwar kein Sinn, Rechnungen auszustellen, die nicht den aktuell noch offenen Betrag ausweisen aber dann ist wohl selbst Rechnen angesagt.


Stimmt, aber wie absurd ist dass denn?!


----------



## ES7.0 (20. April 2015)

Ja, so langsam hinterfrage ich die Sachen nicht mehr. Da ich von Canyon eh nur noch sporadisch Antwort bekomme, überweise ich einfach mal den ausstehenden 1€ und 30 cent und warte, was das Buchungssystem damit macht


----------



## MitschundCo (20. April 2015)

Klingt spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (20. April 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Leute die das Strive in stealth oder black bestellt haben und vielleicht schon stolze Besitzer sind? Wäre schön wenn ihr mal ein Bild postet....sehe irgendwie immer nur blaue.mfG Sascha


----------



## Zep2008 (21. April 2015)

Wie sieht es den Canyon mit dem 30 Tage Rükgaberecht?
Was darf man denn mit dem Rad machen um es wider zurückzugeben wenn es einem doch nicht passt.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Deleted176859 (21. April 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den Canyon mit dem 30 Tage Rükgaberecht?
> Was darf man denn mit dem Rad machen um es wider zurückzugeben wenn es einem doch nicht passt.
> 
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung?




Wenn du nur ne Runde auf dem Hof oder ums Haus drehst geht das "problemlos". Gebrauchsspuren sollte man allerdings vermeiden da gibts dann einen Abzug auf die Kaufsumme und das Rad landet im Outlet....


----------



## mZe92 (21. April 2015)

Noch 20 Tage bis zur genannten KW für das CF 9.0 Team in M, ich bin mal gespannt ob die sich an KW 20 halten. Zur not habe ich noch eine zweite Bestellung auf für KW22, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen - man hat mir nämlich beim telefonischen Kundenservice mitgeteilt die Lieferdaten funktionieren nach Chargen, die Charge für KW20 ist somit fest für die Besteller in KW20 reserviert. Die Chargen wo defekte Rahmen bei sind, werden dann erst in den nachkommenden Kalenderwochen eingeplant (so zumindest die Erklärung des Service-Mitarbeiters). Was sich mir allerdings nicht erklärt ist, warum man denn einwöchige Verschiebungen macht und diese nicht einhalten kann (Ich weiß ja wohl als Direktversender wann meine Ware eintrifft und sorry aber es können doch nicht die Chargen der nächsten 20 Wochen defekt sein???)


----------



## sp8 (21. April 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den Canyon mit dem 30 Tage Rükgaberecht?
> Was darf man denn mit dem Rad machen um es wider zurückzugeben wenn es einem doch nicht passt.
> 
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


mir wurde dazu gesagt, dass man auf Asphalt etwas fahren darf und sie natürlich auch wissen, dass man dazu z.B. Pedale anschrauben muss. würde jetzt keine 30km-Tour radeln und die Finger vom Gelände lassen. Schauen ob die Größe im wesentlichen passt, und dann is jut.


----------



## MitschundCo (21. April 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> mir wurde dazu gesagt, dass man auf Asphalt etwas fahren darf und sie natürlich auch wissen, dass man dazu z.B. Pedale anschrauben muss. würde jetzt keine 30km-Tour radeln und die Finger vom Gelände lassen. Schauen ob die Größe im wesentlichen passt, und dann is jut.


auch 5km wären wahrscheinlich zu viel des guten  ne hofrunde auf asphalt reicht doch völlig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha89 (21. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir vor geraumer Zeit ein Strive CF 9.0 Team in Größe M bestellt. Habe die KW 19 als LT. Wer hat das gleiche Bike zum gleichen LT und hat die Auskunft ob er eingehalten werden kann? 
Über Bilder von stolzen Besitzern würde ich mich freuen...
MfG


----------



## ES7.0 (21. April 2015)

@Alpha89 Glaube nicht, dass dir darauf jemand Antwort geben kann, wenn noch nicht mal Canyon genau weiß oder es sagen kann, wann geliefert wird.

Aber es freut mich, dass es ein schwarzes Strive hier in den Beitrag geschafft hat. So habe ich gewissheit, dass es das Rad wirklich gibt


----------



## Alpha89 (21. April 2015)

Ja, da hast du irgendwie schon recht...
Aber falls sich bei jemandem der LT für dieses Modell verschiebt, dann ist dies vermutlich auch bei mir der Fall. 
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch noch kein Foto von privat Personen von dem Modell im Netz gefunden und frage mich ob Canyon überhaupt schon eins ausgeliefert hat...


----------



## MitschundCo (21. April 2015)

Alpha89 schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du irgendwie schon recht...
> Aber falls sich bei jemandem der LT für dieses Modell verschiebt, dann ist dies vermutlich auch bei mir der Fall.
> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch noch kein Foto von privat Personen von dem Modell im Netz gefunden und frage mich ob Canyon überhaupt schon eins ausgeliefert hat...


Scherz oder?


----------



## Alpha89 (21. April 2015)

Ich korrigiere, daß Modell in der "Team" Farbe...


----------



## MitschundCo (21. April 2015)

wurde schon mehrmals hochgeladen...

Aber egal, schließlich geht's ja hier um dein Bike


----------



## Alpha89 (21. April 2015)

Oh, ich war blind muss ich wohl in meinem Wahn übersehen haben...
Richtig, und ich kann es, wie alle, kaum erwarten


----------



## isy007 (21. April 2015)

Grüße vom Lago di Garda. Der Tremalzo ist nun auch gestrived. (Bei geilstem Wetter!!!!!)



 

 

Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Wenn ich daran denke wie ich auf dem Nerve "heruntergeeiert" bin ;-)
Da machen Shapeshifter und Reverb die Abfahrt schon wesentlich komfortabler. Und vor allem fühlt es sich sicherer und souveräner an. Der üppige Federweg tut sein übriges... Bei schnellen Wechseln von Downhill zu Uphill hatte ich etwas Schwierigkeiten mit dem Shapeshifter (Also wenn man bereits im Anstieg steckt umzuschalten), ist aber eher eine Sache des Timings das ich verpennt hatte.
Ich bin nach wie vor happy mit dem Rad.


----------



## MitschundCo (22. April 2015)

isy007 schrieb:


> Grüße vom Lago di Garda. Der Tremalzo ist nun auch gestrived. (Bei geilstem Wetter!!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein wirklich sehr schönes Bike. Hätte es aber hinten lieber mit dem Float X gehabt.


----------



## Ars Volandi (22. April 2015)

Soeben erreicht mich nach mailtechnischem Gemecker meinerseits eine Antwort, dass man meinen Unmut verstehen könne - im übrigen habe sich mein geplanter Liefertermin wegen der "just-in-time" Produktion von KW 17 auf KW 22 verschoben.
Ja geht's noch???
Ich schlafe jetzt nochmal ne Nacht drüber. Wenn ich morgen immer noch so sauer bin wie heute, dann stonier' ich morgen.
Nächstes Jahr brauch'' ich das Rad nicht mehr.

Canyon, WTF?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ars Volandi (22. April 2015)

So.
Raus.
Nach Telefonat ist auch KW22 "not save".
Dann nicht. Für knapp 4k geht's mit ein bisschen verhandeln auch anderswo.


----------



## mZe92 (22. April 2015)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> So.
> Raus.
> Nach Telefonat ist auch KW22 "not save".
> Dann nicht. Für knapp 4k geht's mit ein bisschen verhandeln auch anderswo.


Schade eigentlich, wo kommst du her wenn ich fragen darf? Ich hätte direkt vor Ort ein Gespräch mit einem der höheren Tiere dort gesucht, kann ja irgendwo nicht sein das die Leute sich auf die Liefertermine verlassen und am Ende dafür noch nicht mal entschädigt werden. Man könnte auch gleich hingehen und für jede Woche die das Bike verschoben wird 1% vom Preis nachlassen das wäre fair, Canyon tut sich daran sicherlich nicht mehr weh als das sie einen Kunden komplett verlieren wie in diesem Fall.


----------



## Zep2008 (22. April 2015)

Grad eine Mail an Canyon geschickt:

Beim zusammenbau festgestellt:
Die Leitung von der Sattelstütze ist aufgerissen, ich habe den Rahmen mit einen Endoskop innen betrachtet,
der Rahmen hat innen einige sehr scharfe Kanten, so das die Leitung euch beim einziehen daran hängen geblieben ist und dann einreißt. Passiert mit einer neuen Leitung warscheinlich wieder.
Desweitern ist die Gummihülle in der Kettenstrebe für die Leitungsführung der HR Bremse eingerissen.

Ich mache von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch. Ich schicke euch das Rad zurück.

ist also grad ein schwarzes Strife CF 8.0 in M frei geworden.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Grad eine Mail an Canyon geschickt:
> 
> Beim zusammenbau festgestellt:
> Die Leitung von der Sattelstütze ist aufgerissen, ich habe den Rahmen mit einen Endoskop innen betrachtet,
> ...



Bild vom inneren des Rahmen konntest nicht machen? Wär interessant gwesen es zu sehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2015)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> So.
> Raus.
> Nach Telefonat ist auch KW22 "not save".
> Dann nicht. Für knapp 4k geht's mit ein bisschen verhandeln auch anderswo.



An sich schade, weilde das Bike nun nicht bekommst, 
andrerseits find ichs auch gut, dassde dich entschieden hast, nimmer länger zu warten bei den unzuverlässigen infos seitens Canyon. 

Schon ne alternative im Kopf?


----------



## ES7.0 (22. April 2015)

Habe heute wieder eine lustige Nachricht bekommen:

... Laut System ist für Sie die Kalenderwoche 18.2015 als voraussichtliche Fertigstellung Ihres Strive CF 8.0 RACE hinterlegt. Ihr Bike befindet sich bereits in der Kommissionierung, daher wird der Abholkalender voraussichtlich Anfang kommende Woche per E-Mail an Sie versendet.

Des Weiteren haben Sie Zubehörteile auf Vorkasse bestellt. Da im Belegtext keine Informationen bezüglich der Gutschrift von Ihnen hinterlegt war, konnten wir dies zunächst nicht zuordnen. Gerne habe ich diese Information an die zuständige Fachabteilung weitergeleitet, dass der Auftrag XX mit der Gutschrift in Höhe von € 40,00 verrechnet wird. ...
Quelle: Auszug aus Mailverkehr mit Canyon

Jetzt bin ich noch schuld, dass Ihr System das nicht wie angegeben verrechnen kann Habe die Teile extra so wie mitgeteilt bestellt damit es eben verrechnet werden kann. 

Desweiteren wurd die Frage nach unterschiedlichen Entschädigungen bei gleicher Lieferverzugdauer wie folgt beantwortet:

...Die Entschädigung richtet sich nach der Länge des Verzuges, daher ist es möglich, dass andere Kunden, die einen wesentlich längeren Verzug in Kauf nehmen mussten, dementsprechend eine angemessene Entschädigung von uns erhalten. Die Verzögerung ist zustande gekommen, da die Rahmen nicht unseren Qualitätsansprüchen genügt haben und wir diese erneut produzieren mussten. ...
Quelle: Auszug aus Mailverkehr mit Canyon

Hatte extra betont, dass es sich um einen gleich langen Lieferverzug handelt. So langsam hab ich den Eindruck, dass die an der Hotline und Kundendienst nicht die hellsten Sterne am Himmel sind.

Aber zumindest befindet sich mein Rad zum vierten mal in der Kommissionierung, kommt also sicher nächste Woche


----------



## Kadauz (22. April 2015)

Naja, die Höhe der Entschädigung wird sich wohl danach richten, wie "Aufgeregt" man auf den Verzug reagiert. Bei einem "Das ist aber ärgerlich..." wird wohl nur ein Tuch rausspringen, wobei bei einem "Sc***ß doch die verfi***e Wand an!!!" eventuell ne Oakley Brille rausspringt.

Dass sie dir darauf solch eine Antwort geben, ist nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Ars Volandi (22. April 2015)

@mZe92 & Boardi:
Klar hatte ich mir überlegt, vor Ort zu eskalieren. Komme aus Rhein-Main, das wäre also mit etwas Aufwand gegangen, da hin zu fahren.
Meine Erfahrung mit Änderungsprozessen in wachsenden Unternehmen macht mir aber wenig Hoffnung auf Erfolg, daher verwende ich die knappe Freizeit lieber auf die Beschaffung eines verfügbaren Rades.
Als Alternative gibt's Specialized Enduro. Mit weniger Ausstattung, dafür verfügbar. Last Herb in 650b kommt wohl leider auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig vor dem Sommer.


----------



## mZe92 (22. April 2015)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> @mZe92 & Boardi:
> Klar hatte ich mir überlegt, vor Ort zu eskalieren. Komme aus Rhein-Main, das wäre also mit etwas Aufwand gegangen, da hin zu fahren.
> Meine Erfahrung mit Änderungsprozessen in wachsenden Unternehmen macht mir aber wenig Hoffnung auf Erfolg, daher verwende ich die knappe Freizeit lieber auf die Beschaffung eines verfügbaren Rades.
> Als Alternative gibt's Specialized Enduro. Mit weniger Ausstattung, dafür verfügbar. Last Herb in 650b kommt wohl leider auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig vor dem Sommer.



Sehr Schade :/ Meine zweite Wahl wäre auch ein Specialized Enduro Evo Carbon 650b vom Händler um die Ecke. Ich hab jetzt noch zwei Bestellungen offen (1x KW20 und 1x KW22), mal sehen ob das was gibt, wenn nicht werde ich auch kurzfristig umdisponieren - ICH WILL ENDLICH WIEDER FAHREN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K2daJ_ (22. April 2015)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> Soeben erreicht mich nach mailtechnischem Gemecker meinerseits eine Antwort, dass man meinen Unmut verstehen könne - im übrigen habe sich mein geplanter Liefertermin wegen der "just-in-time" Produktion von KW 17 auf KW 22 verschoben.
> Ja geht's noch???
> Ich schlafe jetzt nochmal ne Nacht drüber. Wenn ich morgen immer noch so sauer bin wie heute, dann stonier' ich morgen.
> Nächstes Jahr brauch'' ich das Rad nicht mehr.
> ...



Hallo, um welches modell/Grösse handelt es sich? Und wann bestellt?

War irgendwie klar dass die es nicht hinkriegen


----------



## chilla13 (22. April 2015)

Mein 8.0 Race M in blau wurde auch von der 17. in die 22. Kalenderwoche verschoben. Ich frage mich auch gerade, ob ich nicht doch das Yeti hätte kaufen sollen. Wäre zwar doppelt so teuer, aber hej, scheißt der Papst in den Wald?


----------



## Ascim (22. April 2015)

Strive cf 8.0 M Race schwarz (factory enduro team)
Bestellt KW41 > KW 14 > KW 17 > KW 18
Entschädigung: Bike Karton for free ...
Leuts,  ich finde eure Mitteilungen super, aber sie sind noch viel informativer wenn ihr gleich zu Beginn schreiben könntet um was für ein ein Bike es sich handelt, was das Bestelldatum war und die Verschiebungen und idealerweise auch die Goodies


----------



## wiza (22. April 2015)

Hier strive cf 8 race Größe L factory design.
Bestellt ende August für KW 11
Verschoben auf 12 - 14 - 15 - 17 - 18
Würde mich auch interessieren ob jemand der gleiches modell und Größe nach mir bestellt hat es vor mir bekommen hat.

Btw: hab mir etliche alternativen angesehen aber es kommt leider nichts ran. Hab am we ein cf 8 regular von einem freund probiert und es war der hammer obwohl es eine Nummer zu klein für mich war...
Werd also noch eine weile warten.
Bin vom produkt begeistert aber der Rest ist schon frustrierend. ..


----------



## Alex79106 (22. April 2015)

Ich muss mich jetzt auch nochmal melden.  Habe gerade von zwei Fällen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erfahren, zu geil. Der erste hatte zwei Verzögerungen und an dem Tag wo er das Strive bekommen sollte und sich schon riesig gefreut hat, kam ein  Bike Ständer statt dem Bike und es sollte das Bike kommen. Es wurde nun storniert! 
Der zweite hat nach fünf Verzögerungen und 5 Monaten sein Strive bekommen, statt der 5 goodies nur drei erhalten, die er noch nicht mal braucht.  Die Freude über das Strive war dahin als das Bike kam und weil er sich so dermaßen über das Verhalten von Canyon geärgert hatte, prompt das Bike wieder zurück geschickt mit dem Zitat: "ein Unternehmen welches so mit seinen Kunden umgeht,  hat mein Geld nicht verdient "!  
Spricht eher gegen Canyon. 

Kann es sein, dass die Mehrzahl eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht haben und die wenigsten ihr Bike bisher bekommen haben?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. April 2015)

Wahrscheinlich isses eher so das die Hunderte oder Tausende neuer Strivebesitzer den ganzen Tach im Wald unterwegs sind und die handvoll frustrierter Jungs un Mädels die noch warten müssen hier ihrem Ärger Luft machen. 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibts bisher: 1 8.0 Race in blau, 1 7.0 Race in jetgrey, 1 7.0 Race in factory enduro team. Zusammenkommen wir auf 9 Wochen Lieferzeit.
Zusätzlich gibts noch ein 6.0 regular welches auch zum vereinbarten Termin geliefert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnoSendai (22. April 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich isses eher so das die Hunderte oder Tausende neuer Strivebesitzer den ganzen Tach im Wald unterwegs sind und die handvoll frustrierter Jungs un Mädels die noch warten müssen hier ihrem Ärger Luft machen.
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibts bisher: 1 8.0 Race in blau, 1 7.0 Race in jetgrey, 1 7.0 Race in factory enduro team. Zusammenkommen wir auf 9 Wochen Lieferzeit.
> Zusätzlich gibts noch ein 6.0 regular welches auch zum vereinbarten Termin geliefert wurde.



Wayne, digger. In der Preisliega darf das nicht bei 3 Kunden passieren und bei gefühlten eintausendfünhundertzweiundzwanzig schon gleich gar nicht. 

Verarschen lassen kann man sich wo anders günstiger.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Wayne, digger. In der Preisliega darf das nicht bei 3 Kunden passieren und bei gefühlten eintausendfünhundertzweiundzwanzig schon gleich gar nicht.
> 
> Verarschen lassen kann man sich wo anders günstiger.


Mehrzahl Kollege!
Es ging nur darum klarzustellen das es nicht die Mehrzahl is die auf ihre Bikes warten. 
Dünnes Nervenkostüm?
Wie lang musste noch warten?


----------



## Ars Volandi (23. April 2015)

Bei mir wäre es ein Race 8 blau in S gewesen.
Hätte, hätte, Sport-Zigarette.
Dann halt doch beim grossen "S". Die haben mich wenigstens vorher mal im Gelände probeschrubben lassen.


----------



## mZe92 (23. April 2015)

OnoSendai schrieb:


> Wayne, digger. In der Preisliega darf das nicht bei 3 Kunden passieren und bei gefühlten eintausendfünhundertzweiundzwanzig schon gleich gar nicht.
> 
> Verarschen lassen kann man sich wo anders günstiger.



Gehen wir mal von runden und realistischen 100.000 Kunden aus die ein Strive Rahmen kaufen (In welcher Variante ist erst mal egal), davon müssen nur 5% der Rahmen fehlerbehaftet sein und zurückgeschickt werden damit 5000 Kunden unzufrieden sind (Wegen Verschiebungen, Mängel am Rahmen etc. etc.) und davon sagen wir dann nochmal 0,5% der sich hier im Forum darüber beschwert (wären ja immerhin 25 Leute). 

Ich habe von vielen meiner Kollegen die auch Canyon fahren oder jetzt bestellt haben NIE gehört dass hier irgendwas "Scheiße" gelaufen ist. Einzelfälle gibt es natürlich immer wieder. Wenn dir die Zahl nicht passt, kannste Sie auch nochmal halbieren, dann sind es immernoch 13 Leute die hier ihrem Unmut Luft machen und der Rest ist angenehm die Berge am unsicher machen (Wer verbringt schon seine Zeit auf dem Forum hier und dann gerade im Wartezimmer wenn er draußen mit seinem supergeilen MTB shredden kann? Denn wenn jemand sein Strive erhält hört man durchweg fast nur positives.).

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das DU (oder Ich oder wer auch immer ein Strive bestellt hat) unter den 5% bist bei denen etwas Scheiße läuft ist also statistisch gesehen fast nichtig, trotzdem ist Sie da.

Wie gesagt, Einzelfälle wird es immer geben.


----------



## Zep2008 (23. April 2015)

100.000  lol
Richtig Scheiße läuft die Kommunikation.


----------



## mZe92 (23. April 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> 100.000  lol
> Richtig Scheiße läuft die Kommunikation.



Kann ich nicht behaupten, man muss zwar hinterher rennen aber was will man erwarten von einem Unternehmen was momentan mitten im Wachstumsprozess ist - kann ja auch keiner damit rechnen das die von einem aufs nächste Jahr direkt so gehyped werden, das da einige Sachen drunter und drüber laufen, ist eben die Konsequenz davon.


----------



## nationrider (23. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal von runden und realistischen *100.000 *Kunden aus die ein Strive Rahmen kaufen



ist das wirklich dein ernst?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. April 2015)

aus dem jahresabschlussbericht 2013






50.316.000 Umsatz durch MTB, wenn im Schnitt ein MTB 2500€ kostet dann warens grad mal ca. 20.100 MTB im Jahr 2013.

Eigentlich ganz schön wenig.


----------



## mZe92 (23. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> aus dem jahresabschlussbericht 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon die haben gut zugelegt über die letzten 2 Jahre, dann lass es eben insgesamt 50.000 MTB's sein.


----------



## Zep2008 (23. April 2015)

84 Mio. Gesamtumsatz 2013  die machen 2015 nicht das 2 1/2 fache. 


mZe92 schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal von runden und realistischen 100.000 Kunden aus die ein Strive Rahmen kaufen (In welcher Variante ist erst mal egal)


gehen wir von 30.000 Stück für 2015 aus, sind das beim Model Strive nicht mehr als 5000 bis max 8000 Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp8 (23. April 2015)

20.000 Räder pro Jahr sind immer noch knapp 100 Bikes pro regulärem Arbeitstag, die muss ne "kleine" Klitsche auch erstmal zusammenbasteln. falls es inzwischen 50.000 Räder sind, sinds eben 250 Bikes pro Tag.


----------



## canny_8.0 (23. April 2015)

Ich habe auch ein gutes halbes Jahr gewartet. Na und...

Wenn ich diese Kommentare lese: "will extra Rabatt" - "will eine persönliche Mail" - "will dies, will das"... Boaahhhh 

Es ist ein geiles Bike, es lohnt sich zu warten. 

Die jungs von Canyon haben 2013 für ca. 76 Mio. € Bikes verkauft. Und ganz bestimmt nicht dadurch, weil sie so "schlecht" sind...
Den Wachstum den die hingelegt haben muss man erstmal verarbeiten können. 

Es sind hier immer nur die gleichen ungeduldigen Trolle.... Allein schon dieses Niveau "f. Canyon" - "Saftladen" - "verarsche" etc....

Da wundert ihr Euch über mangelnde Kommunikation?


----------



## Topfmeister (23. April 2015)

Eben per Mail bekommen:

_Heute müssen wir Sie erneut darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin verschieben wird. Bedauerlicherweise ist es zu einem Lieferengpass des verwendeten Rahmens gekommen. In unserer letzten E-Mail informierten wir Sie, dass die Auslieferung Ihres neuen Strive CF 8.0 RACE für Kalenderwoche 18 geplant ist. Für diese Fehleinschätzung auf unserer Seite können wir nur um Entschuldigung und Verständnis bitten. Als leidenschaftliche Radfahrer können wir Ihre Enttäuschung durchaus verstehen. Der neue voraussichtliche Liefertermin liegt in der 22. Kalenderwoche._

Die erneute Verzögerung ist schon sehr traurig. Bin gespannt ob überhaupt ein Rad in KW18 geliefert wird, wenn hier Feedback im Forum kommt entscheide ich neu. Vielleicht muss ich das Strive doch abschreiben.

KW16 -> KW18 -> KW22
Strive CF8.0 Race schwarz


----------



## Ascim (23. April 2015)

Strive cf 8.0 M Race schwarz (factory enduro team)
Bestellt KW41 > KW 14 > KW 17 > KW 18 > KW 22
Entschädigung: Bike Karton for free, Oakley Fuelcell Black  ...
Jetzt bin ich erstmal platt...


----------



## Berni2806 (23. April 2015)

Hab heute auch eine erneute Mail bzgl Lieferverzögerung bekommen!
Bin mit meiner Geduld am Ende! Hab anfangs Oktober bestellt! Erst KW 13- dann 15-18 und jetzt 22... Wirklich traurig sowas!

Hab ein Strive CF 8.0 race blue bestellt!

Wann habt ihr bestellt?


----------



## Ascim (23. April 2015)

Strive cf 8.0 M Race schwarz (factory enduro team)
Bestellt KW41 > KW 14 > KW 17 > KW 18 > KW 22
Entschädigung: Bike Karton for free, Oakley Fuelcell Black ...

Sodele jetzt hab ich mir nen Radon Slide X01 bestellt > Lieferwoche KW20
Mal sehen was es nun wird. Canyon - the race is on MF!
PS: Ein Race 7 AL in jetgrey (würg) habe ich auch noch dazu genommen. 
Lieferwoche (noch unbestätigt) in KW 20.


----------



## scarto8 (23. April 2015)

Mein Strive 8.0 XL BLACK kommt laut DHL morgen an. Wenn es DHL nicht wieder zu Canyon zurückschickt wie letzte Woche. Bestellt am 5.3.2015. Kann bis jetzt weiterhin nur positiv von Canyon berichten,selbst nach dem Fehler von DHL ,haben sie alle zusagen eingehalten. Vorfreude steigt.


----------



## lpob (23. April 2015)

Meins soll auch Morgen kommen, yeah! (warte seit Anfang September)
Sperrgut müsste es doch sein oder?
Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis es kahm? also Lieferungszeit? nach parcello soll es angeblich Morgen Mittag schon da sein, aber bisher wurden nur die Auftragsdaten and DHL übermittelt.

Jetzt muss es nur noch ganz sein^^
Mache auf jeden Fall Fotos und allen anderen noch ein möglichst kurzes und kurzweiliges Warten


----------



## K2daJ_ (23. April 2015)

K2daJ_ schrieb:


> ich bin auch ziemlich zuversichtlich... dass das 8.0 reg nicht vor KW20 kommt. Wenn ihr Aufmerksam wart und die Lieferzeiten auf der Homepage beobachtet habt, dann ist euch sicherlich aufgefallen, dass die Homepage immer früher wusste dass die Rahmen nicht da sind. Zuerst wurde der Liefertermin auf der HP angepasst, in der auszuliefernden Woche dann die Email dass sich der Termin - na wer erräts? - auf die KW verschoben wird die auf der HP steht. War bei den letzten 7 male so...
> 
> Bei mir auch KW18, aber 1 Woche Verzug nimmt doch eher in Kauf als 3 Wochen. In KW18 wird's dann heißen, ups KW20!
> 
> ...



8 Race M blau auch auf KW22, bestellt Feb.
Wenn ich mich selbst mal zitieren darf. Der Liefertermin für dieses Modell steht schon seit c.a 3 Wochen auf Homepage.
Wann bekommen wirs mit? na heute!

Zur Info, das schwarze M Race ist laut Homepage in KW26 verfügbar... Für diejenigen die dieses bestellt haben..naja ihr könnts euch denken.

Ist zwar nur eine Behauptung meinerseits, dass man sich an den Termin auf der HP orientieren kann aber als Beleg:
Hab auch das 8 reg L blue im Feb. bestellt. Auch verschoben auf KW19. Was steht seit Wochen auf der HP? KW19...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiza (23. April 2015)

lfragenb schrieb:


> Meins soll auch Morgen kommen, yeah! (warte seit Anfang September)
> Sperrgut müsste es doch sein oder?
> Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis es kahm? also Lieferungszeit? nach parcello soll es angeblich Morgen Mittag schon da sein, aber bisher wurden nur die Auftragsdaten and DHL übermittelt.
> 
> ...


Würde gerne wissen welches Modell und Größe du bestellt hast. 
Habe 8 race L in factory design. bestellt im august. 
Verschoben von 11 - 12 - 14 - 15 - 17 - 18 - 22.
Frag mich was das mit den rahmen soll. Immerhin wurden ja schon welche ausgeliefert. Die werden doch das rahmenbauen nicht verlernt haben...


----------



## Ascim (23. April 2015)

wiza schrieb:


> Würde gerne wissen welches Modell und Größe du bestellt hast.
> Habe 8 race L in factory design. bestellt im august.
> Verschoben von 11 - 12 - 14 - 15 - 17 - 18 - 22.
> Frag mich was das mit den rahmen soll. Immerhin wurden ja schon welche ausgeliefert. Die werden doch das rahmenbauen nicht verlernt haben...



mZe92 hat das mal etwas erläutert:
_Noch 20 Tage bis zur genannten KW für das CF 9.0 Team in M, ich bin mal gespannt ob die sich an KW 20 halten. Zur not habe ich noch eine zweite Bestellung auf für KW22, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen - man hat mir nämlich beim telefonischen Kundenservice mitgeteilt die Lieferdaten funktionieren nach Chargen, die Charge für KW20 ist somit fest für die Besteller in KW20 reserviert. Die Chargen wo defekte Rahmen bei sind, werden dann erst in den nachkommenden Kalenderwochen eingeplant (so zumindest die Erklärung des Service-Mitarbeiters). Was sich mir allerdings nicht erklärt ist, warum man denn einwöchige Verschiebungen macht und diese nicht einhalten kann (Ich weiß ja wohl als Direktversender wann meine Ware eintrifft und sorry aber es können doch nicht die Chargen der nächsten 20 Wochen defekt sein???)_

Ich glaube wenn du durch Pech einer Charge zugeordnet bist, die dann nicht in Ordnung ist, hast du verloren. Vermutlich wird man dann einer neuen, eben noch nicht verkauften, Charge zugeordnet. Ergo bist du dann bei dem aktuellen Lieferdatum auf der Homepage, wie jeder andere neue Kunde, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt bestellt. Wieso du dann beispielsweise nicht innerhalb der 11 Wochen das Bike bekommen hast ist mir trotzdem ein Rätsel. Offensichtlich sind die Qualitätsprobleme so immens, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder einer schlechte Charge zugeordnet zu werden nicht unerheblich ist.

Keine Ahnung, wie man auf korrekte Art und Weise diesen Schweinezyklus durchbrechen kann. Canyon will einem dabei offensichtlich nicht helfen und bestraft damit früh bestellende Kunden. Offensichtlich ist die Lösung, so wie es mZe92 gemacht hat, mehrere Bestellungen wochenweise verschoben auszulösen, so dass man mehreren Chargen zugeordnet ist.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (23. April 2015)

Heute auch die Mail mit Verschiebung auf KW22 erhalten.
Strive CF 8.0 Race L Factory
Bestellt Mitte Oktober für KW14 - KW15 - KW18 - KW22
Wir sind nicht alleine... unseren französischen Kollegen ergeht es teilweise ebenso: http://forum.velovert.com/topic/168636-canyon-strive/page__st__1410
Interessant ist beim schnellen Überfliegen, dass zahlreiche ihr Strive VOR Lieferdatum bekommen haben und einige die Anfang Januar bestellt haben schon längst auf ihrem Strive durch die Gegend rauschen. Habe auch ein, zwei beim Rennen am Wochenende gesehen.
Wenn man wüsste wie lange man wirklich noch warten muss.


----------



## nationrider (23. April 2015)

Jesus, im august bestellt und jetzt immer noch nicht da...
wenn du da kein zweitbike hast, bist du echt im A.

was einige hier in kauf nehmen grenzt schon an Masochismus


----------



## ES7.0 (24. April 2015)

Hey, 
mein Strive CF8.0 race wurde auch con KW18 auf 22 verschoben obwohl ich die Woche wie immer die Info hatte, dass es in der Kommissionierung ist und ab Mo der Abholkalender freigeschaltet wird. Bei Canyon weiß die rechte Hand nicht was die linke macht. Desweiteren sollte man auch die Quali Probleme mittlerweile im Griff haben. Das @mstaab_canyon und @canyon_verkauf sich zu den Missständen nicht äußern, ist mehr als bezeichnend. Ich wechsel zu Radon oder sonst wem, hauptsache weg von dem Schuppen. Tja Canyon zwei Strive CF eben nicht verkauft. Ich lasse die Bestellung mal weiter laufen um zu sehen wann sie gedenken zu liefern, ich sagte ja schon das Jahr wird es nichts mehr. Hat jemand schon Storniert der Entschädigungen erhalten hat? Diese müssen nicht zurückgegeben werden, oder?
Nach Canyon Nr. 7 war es definitiv das letzte, oder bessser gesagt Canyon ist mittlerweile das ...

Kann nur jedem Raten zu stornieren, so wie sie sich jetzt geben wird es wohl auch sein, falls man mal wirklich was am Rad hat und Service braucht.

Allen anderen wünsche ich, dass Sie Ihr Rad zeitnah bekommen und nich noch abgezogen werden, indem sie kurz vor release der 16er Modelle noch den vollen Preis Zahlen.


----------



## mZe92 (24. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> mZe92 hat das mal etwas erläutert:
> _Noch 20 Tage bis zur genannten KW für das CF 9.0 Team in M, ich bin mal gespannt ob die sich an KW 20 halten. Zur not habe ich noch eine zweite Bestellung auf für KW22, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen - man hat mir nämlich beim telefonischen Kundenservice mitgeteilt die Lieferdaten funktionieren nach Chargen, die Charge für KW20 ist somit fest für die Besteller in KW20 reserviert. Die Chargen wo defekte Rahmen bei sind, werden dann erst in den nachkommenden Kalenderwochen eingeplant (so zumindest die Erklärung des Service-Mitarbeiters). Was sich mir allerdings nicht erklärt ist, warum man denn einwöchige Verschiebungen macht und diese nicht einhalten kann (Ich weiß ja wohl als Direktversender wann meine Ware eintrifft und sorry aber es können doch nicht die Chargen der nächsten 20 Wochen defekt sein???)_
> 
> Ich glaube wenn du durch Pech einer Charge zugeordnet bist, die dann nicht in Ordnung ist, hast du verloren. Vermutlich wird man dann einer neuen, eben noch nicht verkauften, Charge zugeordnet. Ergo bist du dann bei dem aktuellen Lieferdatum auf der Homepage, wie jeder andere neue Kunde, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt bestellt. Wieso du dann beispielsweise nicht innerhalb der 11 Wochen das Bike bekommen hast ist mir trotzdem ein Rätsel. Offensichtlich sind die Qualitätsprobleme so immens, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder einer schlechte Charge zugeordnet zu werden nicht unerheblich ist.
> ...



Naja ob das so funktioniert kann ich noch nicht bestätigen, es ist noch 2 Wochen hin bis zum ersten Lieferdatum, ist jemand auch in KW 20 dran der aktuell schon einen Status dazu bekommen hat oder irgendwie schon einen Verzug erhalten hat?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (24. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hey,
> mein Strive CF8.0 race wurde auch con KW18 auf 22 verschoben obwohl ich die Woche wie immer die Info hatte, dass es in der Kommissionierung ist und ab Mo der Abholkalender freigeschaltet wird. Bei Canyon weiß die rechte Hand nicht was die linke macht. Desweiteren sollte man auch die Quali Probleme mittlerweile im Griff haben. Das @mstaab_canyon und @canyon_verkauf sich zu den Missständen nicht äußern, ist mehr als bezeichnend. Ich wechsel zu Radon oder sonst wem, hauptsache weg von dem Schuppen. Tja Canyon zwei Strive CF eben nicht verkauft. Ich lasse die Bestellung mal weiter laufen um zu sehen wann sie gedenken zu liefern, ich sagte ja schon das Jahr wird es nichts mehr. Hat jemand schon Storniert der Entschädigungen erhalten hat? Diese müssen nicht zurückgegeben werden, oder?
> Nach Canyon Nr. 7 war es definitiv das letzte, oder bessser gesagt Canyon ist mittlerweile das ...
> 
> ...



Ich denke einfach die sind momentan so überfordert mit dem Wachstum das dort alles drunter und drüber läuft, die Expansion ist ja wirklich Immens bei denen, das wird sich garantiert zum Ende des Jahres wieder beruhigen außer die hauen noch so einen Knaller raus. Habe sonst von Freunden und bekannten über die letzten Jahre immer nur durchweg positives von denen gehört.


----------



## Phil_wind (24. April 2015)

Also ich hab diese Woche jetzt noch 2 Verschiebungen bekommen, einem am Montag KW18 und eine gestern: KW19.

Strive CF 8.0 M regluar blau
Bestellt: 06.08.2014
KW51->KW01->KW05->KW07->KW09->KW16->KW18->KW19
Goodies: Shimano Pedale, Satteltasche+Multitool, Oakley Fuelcell (nicht vorab erhalten)

Ich werde jetzt stornieren, und mein Geld zurück verlangen.
Dann kaufe ich entweder das Rotwild R.E1 um die Ecke oder warte lieber bis Juni aufs Capra, früher kommt das Strive auch nicht (bin Ende Mai 2 Wochen im Urlaub.. ohne Bike)


----------



## mZe92 (24. April 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Also ich hab diese Woche jetzt noch 2 Verschiebungen bekommen, einem am Montag KW18 und eine gestern: KW19.
> 
> Strive CF 8.0 M regluar blau
> Bestellt: 06.08.2014
> ...


Heftig, 20 Wochen verzögerung, da würde ich einen Teufel tun und die Goodies wieder zurück schicken, die hätten ruhig mal für jede Verschiebung 1% vom Preis runter gehen können. Hoffentlich wirst du woanders glücklicher als hier - sehr schade!


----------



## bartos0815 (24. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach die sind momentan so überfordert mit dem Wachstum das dort alles drunter und drüber läuft, die Expansion ist ja wirklich Immens bei denen, das wird sich garantiert zum Ende des Jahres wieder beruhigen außer die hauen noch so einen Knaller raus. Habe sonst von Freunden und bekannten über die letzten Jahre immer nur durchweg positives von denen gehört.


das ist doch schon seit jahren dasselbe. denkt mal an die einführung von strive 1 zurück. war da nicht anders. das die vom eigenen wachstum überfordert sind ist eindeutig.....


----------



## mZe92 (24. April 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> das ist doch schon seit jahren dasselbe. denkt mal an die einführung von strive 1 zurück. war da nicht anders. das die vom eigenen wachstum überfordert sind ist eindeutig.....



Naja die sind die letzten Jahre immer um ca. ein Viertel der eigentlichen Größe expandiert, mich würde nicht wundern wenn die dieses Jahr um mehr als die Hälfe vom Vorjahr expandieren...


----------



## Ascim (24. April 2015)

Auf purecycling.Ch ist s Race 8 schwarz schon ausverkauft. Nähern uns also dem Produktionsende.
Das Race 9 m schwarz gibt es schon in kw19 auf Canyon.Com ;-)


----------



## TrailProf (24. April 2015)

8.0 regular Gr.L blau:
Bin gestern leider von KW18 auf KW19 verschoben worden.
Bestellt Anf. Feb. und das war nun die vierte Verschiebung, eine weitere mach ich noch mit, dann ist der Bart ab!


----------



## Boardi05 (24. April 2015)

Das 9.0 SL is auch bis auf einer größe und farbe komplett ausverkauft

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ars Volandi (24. April 2015)

Nach dem Storno am Dienstag habe ich am Mittwoch die Bestätigung des Stornos bekommen. Am Donnerstag eine Mail, dass sich die Lieferung auf KW22 verschieben wird. Soviel zum Thema abgestimmte Kommunikation.
Naja, jetzt fahre ich Specialized Enduro. Zwar "nur" Alu, wiegt aber auch nicht wirklich mehr als das Strive.


----------



## MitschundCo (24. April 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> 8.0 regular Gr.L blau:
> Bin gestern leider von KW18 auf KW19 verschoben worden.
> Bestellt Anf. Feb. und das war nun die vierte Verschiebung, eine weitere mach ich noch mit, dann ist der Bart ab!


die wollen dass du bei Rothwild bleibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (24. April 2015)

Grade mit nem Kollegen gelabert der nen YT Industries Capra bestellt hat, hat auch Lieferverzögerungen.... es scheint nicht nur Canyon zu treffen...


----------



## Boardi05 (24. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Grade mit nem Kollegen gelabert der nen YT Industries Capra bestellt hat, hat auch Lieferverzögerungen.... es scheint nicht nur Canyon zu treffen...



Hersteller von Carbonrahmen gibts nicht so viele, die zwei größten sollten Giant und Merrida sein, die den größten Teil aller MTB machen, von Speci bis YT (so die info des freundlichen wo der Kollege sein Ghost kauft hat)


----------



## Sauerland1 (24. April 2015)

Kann das mit den ganzen Verschiebungen nicht auch mit dem kreativen Bestellverhalten zu tun haben? Canyon kann ja so auch irgendwie nicht planen wenn jeder erstmal 4 Bikes bestellt, nur um 3 dann wieder zu stornieren.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, wenn ich so lange warten müsste und ständig verschoben würde...Ich würde auch am Rad drehen und alles mögliche versuchen das Bike schneller zu bekommen.
Ich frage mich nur ob es das Canyon nicht zusätzlich schwer macht den Überblick zu behalten.
Vor allem weil die Kommunikation eh schon recht chaotisch scheint.


----------



## Ascim (24. April 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Kann das mit den ganzen Verschiebungen nicht auch mit dem kreativen Bestellverhalten zu tun haben? Canyon kann ja so auch irgendwie nicht planen wenn jeder erstmal 4 Bikes bestellt, nur um 3 dann wieder zu stornieren.
> 
> Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, wenn ich so lange warten müsste und ständig verschoben würde...Ich würde auch am Rad drehen und alles mögliche versuchen das Bike schneller zu bekommen.
> Ich frage mich nur ob es das Canyon nicht zusätzlich schwer macht den Überblick zu behalten.
> Vor allem weil die Kommunikation eh schon recht chaotisch scheint.


Naja, wenn mit dem Bike alles in Ordnung ist fahren alle sicher besser mit dem "jeder bestellt ein Bike". Dummerweise wird man aber bestraft, wenn man früh nur ein Bike bestellt und das dann in einer fehlerhaften Charge ist. Dann steht man nämlich gefühlt wieder ganz hinten an... Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MitschundCo (24. April 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Kann das mit den ganzen Verschiebungen nicht auch mit dem kreativen Bestellverhalten zu tun haben? Canyon kann ja so auch irgendwie nicht planen wenn jeder erstmal 4 Bikes bestellt, nur um 3 dann wieder zu stornieren.
> 
> Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, wenn ich so lange warten müsste und ständig verschoben würde...Ich würde auch am Rad drehen und alles mögliche versuchen das Bike schneller zu bekommen.
> Ich frage mich nur ob es das Canyon nicht zusätzlich schwer macht den Überblick zu behalten.
> Vor allem weil die Kommunikation eh schon recht chaotisch scheint.


schließe mich dir voll und ganz an. hatte auch letztes jahr geordert und hatte kw1 als ursprünglichen lt. aber auf die idee mit den mehrfach bestellungen wäre meine treue seele nie gekommen...


----------



## TrailProf (24. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> die wollen dass du bei Rothwild bleibst


Wenn die ein Carbon-Enduro im Programm hätten, wäre meine Entscheidung klar...


----------



## MitschundCo (24. April 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Wenn die ein Carbon-Enduro im Programm hätten, wäre meine Entscheidung klar...


dann halt die ohren steif, das wird schon. dafür hast nachher umso mehr freude daran 

ups: hab ich doch glatt rotwild mit "h" geschrieben


----------



## MitschundCo (24. April 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Wenn die ein Carbon-Enduro im Programm hätten, wäre meine Entscheidung klar...


by the way: bin eben mal die bikes von denen überflogen. die haben aber nen satten uvp und haben teilweise neben highend auch mittelmäßige komponenten


----------



## TrailProf (24. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> by the way: bin eben mal die bikes von denen überflogen. die haben aber nen satten uvp und haben teilweise neben highend auch mittelmäßige komponenten


Ja stimmt schon, billig sind die nicht, aber super Service, fluffige Hinterbauten; nur leider kein leichtes Carbon Enduro -> darum bin ich jetzt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarto8 (24. April 2015)

Mein Strive 8.0 xl stealth , kam heute mit einer Woche Verspätung. (Dank DHL) Bei dem Aufbau stellte ich fest das Canyon mir sogar eine Kettenführung spendiert hat,die gar nicht auf der Homepage erwähnt wurde. Ansonsten habe ich jetzt ungefähr 6 Wochen auf mein Bike gewartet. Kann nix negatives über Canyon berichten. Erstberatung am Tel war Top ( bin Anfänger auf dem Gebiet) und der Kollege hat sich auch viel Zeit genommen. Selbst nachdem DHL mein bike aus unerklärlichen Gründen wieder nach Koblenz zurück gesendet hat,wurde mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen und eine Woche später hatte ich dann doch mein Bike. Der Aufbau gestaltete sich für mich schwieriger,da das Hinterrad ausgebaut war und ich alles andere als Ahnung von so was habe. Hat aber alles geklappt und das Bike sieht einfach nur geil aus selbst für mich als 2m Riese wirkt das Bike in xl ziemlich groß und Einschüchtent auf meine Freundin  Morgen dann die erste Ausfahrt....ich werde berichten.


----------



## DFR (24. April 2015)

Hab am Montag Abend ein Radon Slide 8.0 bestellt. Gestern wars da. Morgen drehe ich die erste Runde.


----------



## Ascim (24. April 2015)

DFR schrieb:


> Hab am Montag Abend ein Radon Slide 8.0 bestellt. Gestern wars da. Morgen drehe ich die erste Runde.


Was für eine Grösse, was ist deine Schrittlänge? Glückwunsch!


----------



## Boardi05 (24. April 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Mein Strive 8.0 xl stealth , kam heute mit einer Woche Verspätung. (Dank DHL) Bei dem Aufbau stellte ich fest das Canyon mir sogar eine Kettenführung spendiert hat,die gar nicht auf der Homepage erwähnt wurde. Ansonsten habe ich jetzt ungefähr 6 Wochen auf mein Bike gewartet. Kann nix negatives über Canyon berichten. Erstberatung am Tel war Top ( bin Anfänger auf dem Gebiet) und der Kollege hat sich auch viel Zeit genommen. Selbst nachdem DHL mein bike aus unerklärlichen Gründen wieder nach Koblenz zurück gesendet hat,wurde mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen und eine Woche später hatte ich dann doch mein Bike. Der Aufbau gestaltete sich für mich schwieriger,da das Hinterrad ausgebaut war und ich alles andere als Ahnung von so was habe. Hat aber alles geklappt und das Bike sieht einfach nur geil aus selbst für mich als 2m Riese wirkt das Bike in xl ziemlich groß und Einschüchtent auf meine Freundin  Morgen dann die erste Ausfahrt....ich werde berichten.



Kefü is bei den 2fach immer dabei, die fehlt zwar aufm foto, aber bei der specliste ist die gelistet.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jogi1968 (25. April 2015)

Habe am Montag Abend ein .....

Wenn ich etwas bestelle was auf Lager ist, geht das immer schnell.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

DFR schrieb:


> Hab am Montag Abend ein Radon Slide 8.0 bestellt. Gestern wars da. Morgen drehe ich die erste Runde.


Respekt, um mindestens 1700€ gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarto8 (25. April 2015)

Meine Fox Gabel,sieht bedeutend kürzer aus als auf den Bildern....oder ist das normal? Mal ganz dumm fragend....


----------



## scarto8 (25. April 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2015)

Luft haste reingepumpt? Verbaut ist zwar ne float, aber gug mal ob du dort wo das luftventil ist, talas steht und fals ja ob der hebel bei + ist. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

Sieht etwas Kurz aus, bei 170 mm Federweg solltest du auch min 170mm Tauchrohr sehen. Aber den Gabeldruck hast du schon angepasst, so dass er für dich passt oder ist die Gabel noch wie aus dem Karton?


----------



## scarto8 (25. April 2015)

Gabel ist noch wie aus dem Karton....


----------



## scarto8 (25. April 2015)

Steht Float drauf....


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2015)

Pumpe nehmen die im karton ist und luft rein. Die gabelm werden immer leer ausgeliefert

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarto8 (25. April 2015)

Dankeschön...hab ich grade gemacht.Problem gelöst.


----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

Kannst gleich beim Dämpfer, Shapeshifter und den Reifen weiter machen. Aber für letzteres nehm ne andere Pumpe sonst dauert es. Aber gut, dass es so schnell gelöst werden konnte und gerade als Einsteiger lieber einmal zuviel fragen.

Leute, unvorstellbare Dinge geschehen, mein Strive CF8.0 race kommt nächste Woche. jetzt muss nur noch alles ganz sein. Das Warten hat ein absehbares Ende.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Kannst gleich beim Dämpfer, Shapeshifter und den Reifen weiter machen. Aber für letzteres nehm ne andere Pumpe sonst dauert es. Aber gut, dass es so schnell gelöst werden konnte und gerade als Einsteiger lieber einmal zuviel fragen.
> 
> Leute, unvorstellbare Dinge geschehen, mein Strive CF8.0 race kommt nächste Woche. jetzt muss nur noch alles ganz sein. Das Warten hat ein absehbares Ende.


wolltest du nicht aussteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Dankeschön...hab ich grade gemacht.Problem gelöst.


beim Shapeshifter musst du das Ventil der Pumpe ordentlich anziehen, sonst geht da gar nichts.

Und ja die Luftdruckangaben beachten, wir wollen ja nicht, dass du zu viel reinpumpst


----------



## DFR (25. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Was für eine Grösse, was ist deine Schrittlänge? Glückwunsch!



bin 195cm und hab irgendwas um 96cm Schrittlänge. Rahmengröße 22", passt gut (nach den ersten Metern im Hof).

Alles andere passt sicher besser ins Radon-Forum, also sorry fürs Off-Topic.
Ich wollte hier aber trotzdem meine Erfahrungen mitteilen, weil ich auch lange auf das Strive gewartet habe und die anderen Jungs hier sehr gut verstehen kann. Ich habe mir einige Wochen den Kopf zerbrochen, was der richtige Weg ist. Auf der einen Seite hat mich das Strive begeistert und deswegen war ich bereit zu warten, auf der anderen Seite habe ich mich persönlich nicht so behandelt gefühlt, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Deswegen habe ich mich bei der erneuten Verschiebung (KW1-> KW5-> KW7-> KW11-> KW17-> KW18) für ein anderes Rad entschieden.


----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

Doch wollte ich, aber für das Radon war ich zu spät dran und nach viel schauen wäre das die einzige Alternative gewesen. Das würde aber erst KW22 in meiner Größe kommen.


----------



## Ascim (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Doch wollte ich, aber für das Radon war ich zu spät dran und nach viel schauen wäre das die einzige Alternative gewesen. Das würde aber erst KW22 in meiner Größe kommen.


Hi, haben sie deinen Liefertermin wieder nach vorne geschoben? Du wurdest doch auch von KW18 auf KW22 verschoben oder?

_Hey, 
mein Strive CF8.0 race wurde auch con KW18 auf 22 verschoben obwohl ich die Woche wie immer die Info hatte, dass es in der Kommissionierung ist und ab Mo der Abholkalender freigeschaltet wird. Bei Canyon weiß die rechte Hand nicht was die linke macht._


----------



## wiza (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Doch wollte ich, aber für das Radon war ich zu spät dran und nach viel schauen wäre das die einzige Alternative gewesen. Das würde aber erst KW22 in meiner Größe kommen.



Darf ich nach farbe groesse und bestelldatum fragen?
Ich hab 8 race L factory design im august bestellt und ist auch auf 22 verschoben worden...


----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

Ja, scheint so. 
Zumindest kam jetzt der Link zum Abholkalender und das es fertig sei. Mal schauen ob es dann auch wirklich da steht, aber ich bin guter Dinge. Wie sieht es mit deinem Termin aus Ascim?


----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

Ja, Habe auch so um August rum Bestellt müsste nochmal genau nachsehen. Allerdings in M race und in der Team Farbe.


----------



## wiza (25. April 2015)

Also teamfarbe und factory design sind denk ich dss gleiche. aber stimmt natürlich ich hab L.
Wünsch dir viel glück!


----------



## Ascim (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Ja, scheint so.
> Zumindest kam jetzt der Link zum Abholkalender und das es fertig sei. Mal schauen ob es dann auch wirklich da steht, aber ich bin guter Dinge. Wie sieht es mit deinem Termin aus Ascim?


Hi ES7.0, also ich habe wohl das gleiche Bike (8 Race schwarz M) bestellt, allerdings erst im Oktober. Mich haben sie auf KW22 verschoben. Sorry, ich nenne die Farbe der Einfachheit halber schwarz... Ich rufe nächste Woche mal an 
Parallel habe ich das 9.0 M Race schwarz diese Woche noch bestellt mit Lieferwoche 19 (unbestätigt)... Wenn das 8.0 tatsächlich erst unverbindlich in KW22 käme und das 9.0 "sicher" in KW19, dann würde ich evtl wechseln. Allerdings möchte ich dann die Goodies als Gutschrift auf das 9.0 haben, da es 600 Tacken mehr kostet.

Ob das 9.0 die 600 € mehr wert ist? Ich bin etwas skeptisch bei dem LRS des 8.0. Nur 21mm Maulbreite und für Allmountain Einsatz designt. Der LRS vom 9.0 ist zumindest für Enduro gedacht, etwas stabiler und hat eine Maulbreite von 23 mm. Strassenpreis 580 gegen 755. Carbon Lenker ist mir eher egal solange er 780mm hat. X01 zu X1 Trigger ist Wurst. Guide mit Contact Point kann praktisch sein, technisch aber auch nerven da mehr Mechanik und potentielle Undichtigkeit. Carbon Kurbeln, naja wenn man da mal anschlägt/aufsetzt... Spider KB Befestigung ist praktischer (dann muss ich mein neues 28T KB für das 8.0 wieder verkaufen...).

Hmm, im grossen und ganzen ist nur der LRS besser :-/ Wer hat sich für oder gegen ein 9.0 entschieden und wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

Ich habe mich damals für das 8er entschieden, da auf der HP noch falsche Angaben waren. So hat sich der Preisunterschied für mich nicht gerechtfertigt. Heute würde ich denke ich ehr das 9er bestellen.

Da ich die Bremsen wahrscheinlich auf meine XT umrüste relativiert sich das mit der RS gegen die RSC wieder. Glaube ich würde an deiner stelle das nehmen was als erstes kommt, falls die 600€ mehr verschmerzbar sind. von der Ausstattung sind beide mehr als solide.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Doch wollte ich, aber für das Radon war ich zu spät dran und nach viel schauen wäre das die einzige Alternative gewesen. Das würde aber erst KW22 in meiner Größe kommen.


siehst, jetzt wendet sich vielleicht doch alles zum Guten, wenn auch sehr spät. Aber Emotionen sind natürlich menschlich - hatte ich auch 

Dafür hast damit eine riesen Freude, wirst sehen. Ich gehe immer mit einem "Kribbeln" in den Keller


----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

Denke, dass es Spass machem wird. Bin gerade dabei die restlichen Sachen zu ordern. Missmatch adapter, neuer Lenker und Griffe. Einzig bei dem Kettenblatt bin ich noch nicht sicher. Glaube da Fahre ich erstmal das 34er und schau dann wieviel kleiner das neue sein soll. Irgendwie fehlt mir da der Anhaltspunkt, habe schon mit dem Ritzelrechner geschaut aber so richtig geholfen hat mir das noch nicht.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Denke, dass es Spass machem wird. Bin gerade dabei die restlichen Sachen zu ordern. Missmatch adapter, neuer Lenker und Griffe. Einzig bei dem Kettenblatt bin ich noch nicht sicher. Glaube da Fahre ich erstmal das 34er und schau dann wieviel kleiner das neue sein soll. Irgendwie fehlt mir da der Anhaltspunkt, habe schon mit dem Ritzelrechner geschaut aber so richtig geholfen hat mir das noch nicht.


Wollte auch ein 30er nehmen. Aber ich behalte nun doch das 34er drauf. Bin eben ein zäher Hund


----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

hehe, ja ich nicht Trete eigentlich immer mit höherer Trittfrequenz als die Mitfahrer. Aber mal schauen, was ich nach der ersten Testrunde zum 34 sage.


----------



## TrailProf (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Ja, Habe auch so um August rum Bestellt müsste nochmal genau nachsehen. Allerdings in M race und in der Team Farbe.


Im August bestellt, ui dann hast du dir das Strive auch wirklich verdient. Und vergiss nicht uns mal ein paar Fotos zu posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> hehe, ja ich nicht Trete eigentlich immer mit höherer Trittfrequenz als die Mitfahrer. Aber mal schauen, was ich nach der ersten Testrunde zum 34 sage.


Bergab ist man nämlich ziemlich schnell am Limit ohne wirklich Gas geben zu müssen. 32er wäre wirklich das Höchste der Gefühle oder man wechselt je nach Tour...


----------



## ES7.0 (25. April 2015)

Top, ja der Meinung bin ich auch. Wenn nicht muss sich der Oberschenkelumfang dem Kettenblatt anpassen. 

Ja war jetzt schon lang zu warten. Ohne Rad hätte ich definitiv nicht so lang ausgehalten aber mit Rad ist der Wechseldruck nicht ganz so hoch. Hole es mitte nächster Woche ab, dann gibt es Bilder und einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht als Motivation für die dann noch wartenden.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Top, ja der Meinung bin ich auch. Wenn nicht muss sich der Oberschenkelumfang dem Kettenblatt anpassen.
> 
> Ja war jetzt schon lang zu warten. Ohne Rad hätte ich definitiv nicht so lang ausgehalten aber mit Rad ist der Wechseldruck nicht ganz so hoch. Hole es mitte nächster Woche ab, dann gibt es Bilder und einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht als Motivation für die dann noch wartenden.


Welches wirds nochmal schnell?


----------



## wiza (25. April 2015)

Also es ist schon recht witzig mit den Canyanern:
Da bestellt man sein Rad im AUGUST, wird immer wieder verschoben weil der Rahmen nicht da ist und was les ich grad auf ihrer homepage?

Das CF 9.0 Race in L factory design (schwarz) ist in KW 20 verfügbar. Witzigerweise hat es genau den selben Rahmen wie mein 8er Race das auf KW 22 verschoben wurde. Hab jetzt das 9er bestellt und freu mich schon auf den "Datenabgleich" mit Canyon nächste Woche.

Seid mir nicht böse, will die in Ihrer Hektik nicht unnötig sekkieren aber nach einem dreiviertel Jahr warten ist mir das jetzt auch nicht mehr zu blöd...


----------



## Ascim (25. April 2015)

wiza schrieb:


> Also es ist schon recht witzig mit den Canyanern:
> Da bestellt man sein Rad im AUGUST, wird immer wieder verschoben weil der Rahmen nicht da ist und was les ich grad auf ihrer homepage?
> 
> Das CF 9.0 Race in L factory design (schwarz) ist in KW 20 verfügbar. Witzigerweise hat es genau den selben Rahmen wie mein 8er Race das auf KW 22 verschoben wurde. Hab jetzt das 9er bestellt und freu mich schon auf den "Datenabgleich" mit Canyon nächste Woche.
> ...


Hab ich eben auch gemacht. Das Race 9 m schwarz gab es bereits in kw19 während mein 8 auf kw22 verschoben wurde. Der laden nervt irgendwo...


----------



## Ghost---rider (25. April 2015)

DFR schrieb:


> bin 195cm und hab irgendwas um 96cm Schrittlänge. Rahmengröße 22", passt gut (nach den ersten Metern im Hof).
> 
> Alles andere passt sicher besser ins Radon-Forum, also sorry fürs Off-Topic.
> Ich wollte hier aber trotzdem meine Erfahrungen mitteilen, weil ich auch lange auf das Strive gewartet habe und die anderen Jungs hier sehr gut verstehen kann. Ich habe mir einige Wochen den Kopf zerbrochen, was der richtige Weg ist. Auf der einen Seite hat mich das Strive begeistert und deswegen war ich bereit zu warten, auf der anderen Seite habe ich mich persönlich nicht so behandelt gefühlt, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Deswegen habe ich mich bei der erneuten Verschiebung (KW1-> KW5-> KW7-> KW11-> KW17-> KW18) für ein anderes Rad entschieden.


Du hast alles richtig gemacht, wir lassen uns doch nicht zum Narren halten.


----------



## Ghost---rider (25. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Hab ich eben auch gemacht. Das Race 9 m schwarz gab es bereits in kw19 während mein 8 auf kw22 verschoben wurde. Der laden nervt irgendwo...


Nicht irgendwo, sondern Überall


----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Nicht irgendwo, sondern Überall


Gibt's denn kein Yeti Forum?


----------



## Jogi1968 (25. April 2015)

Immer wieder die gleichen!


----------



## Ghost---rider (25. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Gibt's denn kein Yeti Forum?


Schließt das Eine das Andere aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. April 2015)

Kritische Stimmen scheinen hier nicht erwünscht...


----------



## Sauerland1 (26. April 2015)

Es gibt allerdings auch Unterschiede zwischen sachlicher Kritik und Polemik.


----------



## MitschundCo (26. April 2015)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit euren Bikes aus, gabs schon gröbere Stürze? Mich hat es schon dreimal überschlagen. Das Heck ist mir einfach zu leicht bzw ziehen die Bremsen zu gut 

Es ist aber noch alles ganz


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. April 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings auch Unterschiede zwischen sachlicher Kritik und Polemik.



Diesen Unterschied kenne ich nur zu gut. Allerdings kann ich manche Ex-Strive-Besteller in ihrer Polemik gut verstehen, dass sie sich diebisch darüber freuen, angesichts der Wartezeiten und der alles andere als offen kommunizierten Lieferbedingungen eine Alternative gefunden zu haben, mit der sie schon viele Kilometer geshreddet sind, bevor andere ihr Bike überhaupt bekommen haben. Und dass sie das hier voller Schadenfreude äußern, auch um möglicherweise andere Wartende zum Wechsel auf eine andere Marke zu überreden, wer will es ihnen verdenken? 

Ob jemand die Wartezeiten mitmacht oder nicht, muss letztendlich jede(r) selbst wissen.


----------



## Sauerland1 (26. April 2015)

Da hast du recht. Ich halte es auch für legitim sich woanders umzusehen und evt auch zu kaufen. Ist eben Marktwirtschaft.
Nur hat ja jeder seine Gründe abzubestellen, woanders zu kaufen oder einfach zu warten.
Ich finde es nur unfair alle die warten als "doof" dazustellen nur weil sie sich tierisch auf das bike freuen,  noch warten (teilweise schon sehr lange) und sich über die Wartezeit ärgern. 

Du hast es meiner Meinung nach auch gut gemacht. Ein radon gekauft, es hier kommuniziert, dem Forum erhalten bleiben und hier weiter vernünftig argumentieren.


----------



## Ascim (26. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit euren Bikes aus, gabs schon gröbere Stürze? Mich hat es schon dreimal überschlagen. Das Heck ist mir einfach zu leicht bzw ziehen die Bremsen zu gut
> 
> Es ist aber noch alles ganz


Was hast du für eine Rahmengrösse und wie gross bist du?


----------



## Greyhound (26. April 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346313 Anhang anzeigen 346314 Anhang anzeigen 346315 Anhang anzeigen 346316 Also bei mir ist 1 cm Luft. wenn man die Bremsen allerdings steiler stellt, wird es eng.
> So die erste Tuning Maßnahme ist durch! Stellt mich aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden, da die Kette weng an den Zähnen hackt. mal sehen wie es unter Last ist.
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit richtiger Sattelhöhe, wobei ich noch nen cm tiefer könnt.



Hallo und Grüße nach Bamberg. MIch würde mal ein Erfahrungsbericht mit dem Bionicon Kettenblatt interessieren. Ich denke bei meinem Strive über die gleiche Mod nach aber habe bisher noch wirklichen Erfahrungsberichte gefunden. Danke!


----------



## MitschundCo (26. April 2015)

Ascim schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Rahmengrösse und wie gross bist du?


M Race bei 182. passt eigentlich ganz genau. Der PPS hätte zwar L vorgeschlagen aber laut Skala auf der Homepage liege ich gerade am Grenzbereich zw M und L.

Aber weil du darauf anspielst: es waren 3 dumme Fahrfehler von mir und lag nicht an der Geometrie.


----------



## Berni2806 (26. April 2015)

Hab mir bei ca 1,75 m auch ein M race bestellt, hoffe mal es ist es nicht zu groß!? :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Incredible (26. April 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings auch Unterschiede zwischen sachlicher Kritik und Polemik.



So ist es. 
Andere dazu überreden, dass sie ein Bike eines anderen Herstellers kaufen sollen, geht garnicht. Das ist weder objektiv noch fair. Durch einen Freund weiß ich wie es momentan bei Canyon zugeht. Vllt. sollte der eine mal 3 Tage dort Dienst machen. Dann vergehts ihm ganz sicher solche Kommentare abzugeben.


----------



## Ghost---rider (26. April 2015)

Incredible schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Andere dazu überreden, dass sie ein Bike eines anderen Herstellers kaufen sollen, geht garnicht. Das ist weder objektiv noch fair. Durch einen Freund weiß ich wie es momentan bei Canyon zugeht. Vllt. sollte der eine mal 3 Tage dort Dienst machen. Dann vergehts ihm ganz sicher solche Kommentare abzugeben.


Was ich hier versuche ist nur wach zu rütteln.
Alle die hier die Machenschaften von C. akzeptieren , weiter warten und und und, fördern mit ihrem tun doch nur die Zustände von deinem Freund (der arme) der dort arbeitet.
Es ist wie in der Politik, die können auch mit dem Volk alles machen solange es nur in kleinen Häppchen serviert wird.
Das ist das Problem das auch hier gilt erkannt zu werden.


----------



## Incredible (26. April 2015)

Ghost---rider schrieb:


> Was ich hier versuche ist nur wach zu rütteln.
> Alle die hier die Machenschaften von C. akzeptieren , weiter warten und und und, fördern mit ihrem tun doch nur die Zustände von deinem Freund (der arme) der dort arbeitet.
> Es ist wie in der Politik, die können auch mit dem Volk alles machen solange es nur in kleinen Häppchen serviert wird.
> Das ist das Problem das auch hier gilt erkannt zu werden.



Das ist Deine Meinung und die akzeptiere ich. Aber Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen um was es geht. Du versuchst andere zu überreden, Deine Meinung zu teilen. Und die ist nicht objektiv. Su redest von Machenschaften usw. Doch hast Du keine Ahnung was wirklich los ist. Anderen die Freude zu verderben und einer Furma absichtlich zu schaden.....

Du solltest in Dein Forum gehen.


----------



## MitschundCo (26. April 2015)

Incredible schrieb:


> Du solltest in Dein Forum gehen.



Das gibt's hier leider nicht


----------



## Incredible (26. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Das gibt's hier leider nicht



Ach, fahren doch so viele ein Yeti?


----------



## ES7.0 (26. April 2015)

@Berni2806 Bin auch 174 mit SL 80 cm. War bei Canyon und auf dem Parkplatz hat es sich sehr gut angefühlt. Aber ist halt wie immer, spielt viel die persönliche Meing mit rein. Aber schau mal bei Canyon in den Chart, da siehst das es passen sollte...

https://www.canyon.com/technology/strive-cf-geometrie/#1 hier bei Regular oder Race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (26. April 2015)

Ich, 175cm mit kurzen 78cm Schrittlänge, habe in Koblenz auch beides ausprobiert. Für mich ganz klar: Race M. Ich verbringe die meiste Zeit aber auch wahlweise auf einem Racehardtail oder meinem Rennrad, auf denen ich nochmal deutlich "länger" sitze. Jemand, der eher aus der Bikeparkecke kommt, mag sich vielleicht für Größe S entscheiden.


----------



## Berni2806 (26. April 2015)

Danke für eure antworten!

Also mein downhill bike (devinci wilson größe L) hat ca 1,5 cm einen längeren radstand als das Canyon, und die kiste funktioniert einfach nur geil!
Also von daher musste beim Strive Race M schon passen! 

Bin mal gespannt wie das strive uphill funktioniert, aber leider noch 4 wochen warten.... :-(
Zur Zeit wird mein hardtail geschunden!


----------



## Ars Volandi (27. April 2015)

Der Ersatz für mein erst "im nächsten Jahr" lieferbares Strive CF8 Race blue.


----------



## mZe92 (27. April 2015)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> Der Ersatz für mein erst "im nächsten Jahr" lieferbares Strive CF8 Race blue.



Geiles Teil, bin trotzdem Spitz auf das Strive.... Ich werde das mit dem warten jetzt bis zum Ende durchziehen, habe 2 Bestellungen offen und ich hoffe darauf das nicht beide Verschoben werden, falls doch nehme ich auch noch nen weiteren Monat in Kauf. Ganz ehrlich bei dem Preis - da Scheiss ich auf Yeti


----------



## K2daJ_ (27. April 2015)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> Der Ersatz für mein erst "im nächsten Jahr" lieferbares Strive CF8 Race blue.



Geil, 

Bin auch am überlegen ob es das werden soll. Welche Größe ist das und wie groß bist du?


----------



## Ars Volandi (27. April 2015)

@mZe92: wenn ich ein fahrbares Substitut gehabt hätte, würde ich vielleicht auch noch warten. Aber nur warten ohne fahren ist blöd.
@K2daJ: das ist M. Ich bin 172cm mit knapp 80cm Schrittlänge. Vom Geochart her fast wie das Strive. Nur ohne den Shapeshifter


----------



## canny_8.0 (27. April 2015)

Mein Dämpfer ist kaputt (DB inline) Hab heute angerufen, 4-6 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit ...

Hab gottseidank noch einen Monarch RC3 rumliegen gehabt, eingebaut und läuft.... Glück gehabt... Kann wenigstens weiterfahren...

An alle wartenden, "DURCHHALTEN"....


----------



## mZe92 (27. April 2015)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> @mZe92: wenn ich ein fahrbares Substitut gehabt hätte, würde ich vielleicht auch noch warten. Aber nur warten ohne fahren ist blöd.
> @K2daJ: das ist M. Ich bin 172cm mit knapp 80cm Schrittlänge. Vom Geochart her fast wie das Strive. Nur ohne den Shapeshifter



Hab aktuell auch nur eine altes Nerve AL von 2008 zum fahren (120mm vorne/hinten), das muss jetzt halten auf den Downhill Strecken hier im Ruhrgebiet bis das neue da ist ! Wenigstens die neuen Pedale habe ich schonmal eingefahren (Spank Spikes im knalligen Orange die kleben am Fuß wie Kaugummi - sehr zufrieden damit!). Es sind jetzt bei mir noch 14 Tage bis zur ersten Woche wo das Bike geliefert werden soll, weiß einer wann die einem den Abholkalender zur Verfügung stellen?



canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer ist kaputt (DB inline) Hab heute angerufen, 4-6 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit ...
> 
> Hab gottseidank noch einen Monarch RC3 rumliegen gehabt, eingebaut und läuft.... Glück gehabt... Kann wenigstens weiterfahren...
> 
> An alle wartenden, "DURCHHALTEN"....



Ohje aber hast es ja nochmal gut durch einen "Workaround" gelöst, was hat denn den InLine zerfetzt!?

LG Matze


----------



## canny_8.0 (27. April 2015)

Der "Quietscht" wie blöde. Ganz seltsam. Auf "climb" Modus sehr stark, im normal modus nur unter hoher Belastung.
Hab alles ausgebaut, gefettet, gereinigt, gefettet etc. Nix hat geholfen. Dann den Monarch eingebaut, hat nix gequiescht. Muss also am DB liegen. Dabei wollte ich letzte Woche den Monarch verkaufen.


----------



## gunznoc (27. April 2015)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer ist kaputt (DB inline) Hab heute angerufen, 4-6 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit ...
> 
> Hab gottseidank noch einen Monarch RC3 rumliegen gehabt, eingebaut und läuft.... Glück gehabt... Kann wenigstens weiterfahren...
> 
> An alle wartenden, "DURCHHALTEN"....


Wer hat dir die Angabe gemacht mit der Bearbeitungszeit?

Schicks direkt zu Cosmic oder wie ich zu FlatOut. 
Hat exakt 2 Wochen gedauert und sollte heute wieder bei mir eintreffen. War allerdings ein CCDBA. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canny_8.0 (27. April 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Wer hat dir die Angabe gemacht mit der Bearbeitungszeit?
> 
> Schicks direkt zu Cosmic oder wie ich zu FlatOut.
> Hat exakt 2 Wochen gedauert und sollte heute wieder bei mir eintreffen. War allerdings ein CCDBA.
> ...



Hi, die Zeitangabe kam vom Canyon Service. Danke für den Tip, hab eben bei Cosmic angerufen 2-3 Wochen. FlatOut wollte den nicht haben  Die meinten ich soll mich bitte mit Canyon in Verbindung setzen.

Schicke den morgen zu Cosmic raus.....


----------



## gunznoc (27. April 2015)

2-3 Wochen klingt doch schon deutlich besser 

Habe ich schonmal gehört. 
Scheint wohl so zu sein, dass die den Inline (noch) nicht bearbeiten können.


----------



## Sauerland1 (27. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> ...Es sind jetzt bei mir noch 14 Tage bis zur ersten Woche wo das Bike geliefert werden soll, weiß einer wann die einem den Abholkalender zur Verfügung stellen?
> ....



Wenn die Mail kommt dass dein Radl nun endlich da ist bzw. zusammengeschraubt ist, bekommst du auch kurze Zeit später (bei mir war es ein Tag später) einen Link für den Kalender gechickt.


----------



## ES7.0 (27. April 2015)

Also bei mir wurde am Sa morgen der Link zum Abholkalender geschickt und der erste Termin, andem ich das Bike abholen kann war der darauffolgende Mi. Mo und Di waren im Kalender nicht auswählbar. 

Geht also recht fix, musst halt nur Glück haben das zu deinem Wunschtermin auch noch freie Termine da sind. Das war bei mir aber kein Problem.


----------



## mZe92 (28. April 2015)

Also ein Kollege der sein Bike bei YT bestellt hat hat jetzt auch eine Verzögerung von 5 Wochen bekommen, es scheint als würden allgemein Problematiken mit der Lieferung von Carbon Rahmen nach EU aufkommen, das schöne an YT ist aber die haben Ihm gleich mal satte 5% vom Preis gutgeschrieben (Lob an YT).

Auch andere Kollegen im Forum da drüben beschweren sich über Verschiebungen.... Es scheint also nicht immer nur am Hersteller zu liegen...


----------



## Alpha89 (28. April 2015)

Also ich habe am 17.2.15 ein Strive CF 9.0 Team in Größe M bestellt. Es soll in KW 19 ausgeliefert werden. Habe heute eine Mail bekommen, dass das Paket an DHL übergeben wurde. Sollte es Samstag kommen, ist es sogar frühre da als angedacht. Wenn es dann noch ohne Mangel ist, bin ich top zufrieden. 

Weiß jemand wie lange DHL ca zur Auslieferung brauch?


----------



## TrailProf (28. April 2015)

So ein Tag so wunderschön wie heute ....
Habe Nachricht aus Koblenz erhalten, der Zielbogen ist in Sichtweite...
Und ich war kurz davor zu stornieren und mir son "Amikrempel" holen. Puh, das war knapp. 

_"Liebe/er .....,

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben.
In einer weiteren E-Mail erhalten Sie einen Link zu unserem Onlinekalender in dem Sie Ihren
persönlichen Wunschtermin eintragen können.

Eine Abholung ohne vorherige Terminvereinbarung ist aus organisatorischen Gründen leider nicht
möglich.
Falls Sie Zubehör bestellt haben können Sie die Ware ab heute in drei Werktagen direkt im Showroom
abholen.
Wir wünschen Ihnen jetzt schon viel Freude mit Ihrem neuen Canyon Produkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team"_


----------



## MitschundCo (28. April 2015)

Alpha89 schrieb:


> Also ich habe am 17.2.15 ein Strive CF 9.0 Team in Größe M bestellt. Es soll in KW 19 ausgeliefert werden. Habe heute eine Mail bekommen, dass das Paket an DHL übergeben wurde. Sollte es Samstag kommen, ist es sogar frühre da als angedacht. Wenn es dann noch ohne Mangel ist, bin ich top zufrieden.
> 
> Weiß jemand wie lange DHL ca zur Auslieferung brauch?


Deine Größe und Schrittlänge?


----------



## MitschundCo (28. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Deine Größe und Schrittlänge?


So langsam lichten sich die wartenden Reihen hier im Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiza (28. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> So langsam lichten sich die wartenden Reihen hier im Thread


Bin euch allen eure Bikes von Herzen vergönnt, aber mir wärs jetzt auch langsam recht so eine Mail zu erhalten...

Darf mich nochmal selbst zitieren:



wiza schrieb:


> Also es ist schon recht witzig mit den Canyanern:
> Da bestellt man sein Rad im AUGUST, wird immer wieder verschoben weil der Rahmen nicht da ist und was les ich grad auf ihrer homepage?
> 
> Das CF 9.0 Race in L factory design (schwarz) ist in KW 20 verfügbar. Witzigerweise hat es genau den selben Rahmen wie mein 8er Race das auf KW 22 verschoben wurde. Hab jetzt das 9er bestellt und freu mich schon auf den "Datenabgleich" mit Canyon nächste Woche.
> ...




Hab gestern eine Auftragsbest. für KW 20 fürs 9er Race erhalten, hat wie gesagt haargenau den Rahmen wie das 8er Race das ich im August (!) bestellt habe und das jetzt schon 6 mal wegen Lieferengpass des Rahmens verschoben wurde - ???????

Naja, hab jetzt mal mein Geld zurückverlangt und auf Kreditkartenzahlung umgestellt...

Und ums vorweg zu nehmen: Ja natürlich könnt ich einfach stornieren statt rumzumeckern aber hab wie gesagt schon ein 8er regular probieren dürfen und ich will dieses Rad, eine echte Alternative finde ich einfach nicht, ich war einfach nur so blöd mein altes Rad schon zu verkaufen...


----------



## MitschundCo (28. April 2015)

wiza schrieb:


> Bin euch allen eure Bikes von Herzen vergönnt, aber mir wärs jetzt auch langsam recht so eine Mail zu erhalten...
> 
> Darf mich nochmal selbst zitieren:
> 
> ...


Deine Größe und Schrittlänge?


----------



## lpob (28. April 2015)

Meins ist da YEAH! 8 Monate gewartet. Schreibe aber erst mal meine schriftliche Abis eh ich zum Fahren komme..
Vllt. gibts trotzdem morgen Nachmittag Zeit zum Zusammenbauen + Bilder (falls Interesse)


----------



## wiza (28. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Deine Größe und Schrittlänge?



185 - 90 klassischer L - fahrer


----------



## Alpha89 (28. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Deine Größe und Schrittlänge?




175 und ca 81 cm Schrittlänge


----------



## Ascim (29. April 2015)

wiza schrieb:


> Bin euch allen eure Bikes von Herzen vergönnt, aber mir wärs jetzt auch langsam recht so eine Mail zu erhalten...
> 
> Darf mich nochmal selbst zitieren:
> 
> ...


Bei mir gleiche Situation. Race M 8 schwarz von 18 auf KW22 verschoben obwohl ich jetzt noch problemlos ein 9er für KW19 in M schwarz dazubestellen konnte. Frag sich wer will. Manche Leute aus der Verschiebung KW18 > 22 haben trotzdem in 18 ihr Bike bekommen. Angeblich geht man innerhallb einer Charge von vorne nach hinten durch und baut auf was OK ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (29. April 2015)

Ja, glaube auch das die einfach der Reihe nach in der Charge aufbauen so lange es mit den Rahmen geht und der Rest wird verschoben.

Heute geh ich es abholen und morgen gibt es dann Bilder wenn ihr Bock habt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## mZe92 (29. April 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> So ein Tag so wunderschön wie heute ....
> Habe Nachricht aus Koblenz erhalten, der Zielbogen ist in Sichtweite...
> Und ich war kurz davor zu stornieren und mir son "Amikrempel" holen. Puh, das war knapp.
> 
> ...



Welche KW ist Lieferzeitraum? 



ES7.0 schrieb:


> Ja, glaube auch das die einfach der Reihe nach in der Charge aufbauen so lange es mit den Rahmen geht und der Rest wird verschoben.
> 
> Heute geh ich es abholen und morgen gibt es dann Bilder wenn ihr Bock habt.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Unbedingt Bilder, am besten jeden Tag welche innerhalb dieser und nächster Woche (dann ist es bei mir auch soweit, Strive CF 9.0 Team in M!!!)


----------



## Alpha89 (29. April 2015)

Mein Strive 9.0 Team M lungert im Paketzentrum rum.
Wie lange hat der Versand bei euch gedauert?


----------



## PaddyKN (29. April 2015)

Alpha89 schrieb:


> Mein Strive 9.0 Team M lungert im Paketzentrum rum.
> Wie lange hat der Versand bei euch gedauert?


 
Geht mir derzeit ähnlich. Seit Samstag letzter woche kommts nicht voran.


----------



## Jogi1968 (29. April 2015)

Also ich habe am 17.2.15 ein Strive CF 9.0 Team in Größe M bestellt. Es soll in KW 19 ausgeliefert werden. Habe heute eine Mail bekommen, dass das Paket an DHL übergeben wurde........

Ist ja Witzig, meins habe ich am 29.10.2014 (in M) bestellt und es sollte in der 16KW kommen. Leider haben die es auf die 19KW verlegt. Ich glaub da muss ich mal mit denen reden.


----------



## Ascim (29. April 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Also ich habe am 17.2.15 ein Strive CF 9.0 Team in Größe M bestellt. Es soll in KW 19 ausgeliefert werden. Habe heute eine Mail bekommen, dass das Paket an DHL übergeben wurde........
> 
> Ist ja Witzig, meins habe ich am 29.10.2014 (in M) bestellt und es sollte in der 16KW kommen. Leider haben die es auf die 19KW verlegt. Ich glaub da muss ich mal mit denen reden.


Das ist ja das blöde an den Laden. Die bekommen es nicht hin eine Gewichtung bei der Priorisierung ihrer Auftragsbearbeitung nach Bestelldatum zu machen.... Da kann jemand vor zwei Wochen bestellt haben und wird gleich abgearbeitet...  Im Endeffekt ist das auch eine Strategie, die die schon ewig warten, was macht es wenn die halt nochmal ein paar Wochen warten, die sind ja sowieso schon sauer... Aber der Kunde der erst vor zwei Wochen bestellt hat und gleich sein Bike bekommt, der hat Nen Hammer Einkaufserlebnis...


----------



## Alpha89 (29. April 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Also ich habe am 17.2.15 ein Strive CF 9.0 Team in Größe M bestellt. Es soll in KW 19 ausgeliefert werden. Habe heute eine Mail bekommen, dass das Paket an DHL übergeben wurde........
> 
> Ist ja Witzig, meins habe ich am 29.10.2014 (in M) bestellt und es sollte in der 16KW kommen. Leider haben die es auf die 19KW verlegt. Ich glaub da muss ich mal mit denen reden.



Ich würde an deiner Stelle Amok laufen...
Aber ernsthaft, das kann eigentlich wirklich nicht sein, dass ich als "spät Besteller" mein Bike früher bekomme als Leute die schon fast ein 3/4 Jahr warten. Ich mein, für mich ist es gut aber ungerecht ist es auf jeden Fall. Kann euch also voll und ganz verstehen.


----------



## ES7.0 (30. April 2015)

Hey,
so mal ein kleines Feedback von mir.Ich war gestern mein Strive CF 8.0 race in M abholen. Mitarbeiter waren sehr nett, leider stellte ich bei der Kontrolle einen kleinen Kratzer im Standrohr der Gabel fest. Da man keine Gabel zum Tausch da hatte, verzögerte sich die Übergabe aufgrund der Lösungssuche. Mir wurde angeboten das Rad nachzuschicken, was für mich nicht in Frage kam. Letztendlich hab ich das Rad so mitgenommen und die Gabel wird im Anschluss getauscht. Das nächste Problem war, dass die Kette vom größten Ritzel beim rückwärtstreten min. drei Gänge gesprungen ist. Das Problem konnte vom Mechaniker auch nicht behoben werden. Als Grund wurde die ungünstige Kettenlinie in Verbindung mit den geringeren Toleranzen aufgrund des 11-fach Antriebes und die KMC Kette genannt. Es gibt wohl Fälle da haut es hin und bei manchen trotz intensiven Einstellens nicht. Bei mir hat der Mechaniker nach dem zehnten Versuch wohl das Handtuch geschmissen. Es ist nicht viel was fehlt aber eben mit der Kette nicht zu erreichen. Dafür gab es eine XX1 Kette mit, welche das Problem lösen sollte.
Insgesamt muss man Sagen, dass die zwei Canyon mitarbeiter vor Ort bei der Übergabe fachlich sehr kompetent waren und sich sehr um eine für mich zufrieden stellende Lösung bemüht haben. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das nochmal sage, aber in diesem Punkt war der Service wirklich so wie er sein sollte. Solche Mitarbeiter jetzt noch an die Hotline und beim Mailsupport und Canyon wäre ein großes Stück weiter.
Bilder gibt es heut abend. An alle wartenden haltet durch es lohnt sich. Habe gestern abend min. eine Stunde nur das Rad angeschaut


----------



## MitschundCo (30. April 2015)

Das


ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hey,
> so mal ein kleines Feedback von mir.Ich war gestern mein Strive CF 8.0 race in M abholen. Mitarbeiter waren sehr nett, leider stellte ich bei der Kontrolle einen kleinen Kratzer im Standrohr der Gabel fest. Da man keine Gabel zum Tausch da hatte, verzögerte sich die Übergabe aufgrund der Lösungssuche. Mir wurde angeboten das Rad nachzuschicken, was für mich nicht in Frage kam. Letztendlich hab ich das Rad so mitgenommen und die Gabel wird im Anschluss getauscht. Das nächste Problem war, dass die Kette vom größten Ritzel beim rückwärtstreten min. drei Gänge gesprungen ist. Das Problem konnte vom Mechaniker auch nicht behoben werden. Als Grund wurde die ungünstige Kettenlinie in Verbindung mit den geringeren Toleranzen aufgrund des 11-fach Antriebes und die KMC Kette genannt. Es gibt wohl Fälle da haut es hin und bei manchen trotz intensiven Einstellens nicht. Bei mir hat der Mechaniker nach dem zehnten Versuch wohl das Handtuch geschmissen. Es ist nicht viel was fehlt aber eben mit der Kette nicht zu erreichen. Dafür gab es eine XX1 Kette mit, welche das Problem lösen sollte.
> Insgesamt muss man Sagen, dass die zwei Canyon mitarbeiter vor Ort bei der Übergabe fachlich sehr kompetent waren und sich sehr um eine für mich zufrieden stellende Lösung bemüht haben. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das nochmal sage, aber in diesem Punkt war der Service wirklich so wie er sein sollte. Solche Mitarbeiter jetzt noch an die Hotline und beim Mailsupport und Canyon wäre ein großes Stück weiter.
> Bilder gibt es heut abend. An alle wartenden haltet durch es lohnt sich. Habe gestern abend min. eine Stunde nur das Rad angeschaut


Gratulation, doch noch was geworden!

Wurde hier im Forum nicht schon mal erwähnt, dass die originale Sram Kette hier abhelfen kann? Offenbar sind die KMC Ketten nicht 100% kompatibel?

Hals und Beinbruch mit'm Strive


----------



## mohlo (30. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem war, dass die Kette vom größten Ritzel beim rückwärtstreten min. drei Gänge gesprungen ist. Das Problem konnte vom Mechaniker auch nicht behoben werden. Als Grund wurde die ungünstige Kettenlinie in Verbindung mit den geringeren Toleranzen aufgrund des 11-fach Antriebes und die KMC Kette genannt.


 
Bekanntes Problem - Eine X1/XX1-Kette schafft da Abhilfe. Wurde bereits im Strive AL Thread intensiv diskutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (30. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hey,
> so mal ein kleines Feedback von mir.Ich war gestern mein Strive CF 8.0 race in M abholen. Mitarbeiter waren sehr nett, leider stellte ich bei der Kontrolle einen kleinen Kratzer im Standrohr der Gabel fest. Da man keine Gabel zum Tausch da hatte, verzögerte sich die Übergabe aufgrund der Lösungssuche. Mir wurde angeboten das Rad nachzuschicken, was für mich nicht in Frage kam. Letztendlich hab ich das Rad so mitgenommen und die Gabel wird im Anschluss getauscht. Das nächste Problem war, dass die Kette vom größten Ritzel beim rückwärtstreten min. drei Gänge gesprungen ist. Das Problem konnte vom Mechaniker auch nicht behoben werden. Als Grund wurde die ungünstige Kettenlinie in Verbindung mit den geringeren Toleranzen aufgrund des 11-fach Antriebes und die KMC Kette genannt. Es gibt wohl Fälle da haut es hin und bei manchen trotz intensiven Einstellens nicht. Bei mir hat der Mechaniker nach dem zehnten Versuch wohl das Handtuch geschmissen. Es ist nicht viel was fehlt aber eben mit der Kette nicht zu erreichen. Dafür gab es eine XX1 Kette mit, welche das Problem lösen sollte.
> Insgesamt muss man Sagen, dass die zwei Canyon mitarbeiter vor Ort bei der Übergabe fachlich sehr kompetent waren und sich sehr um eine für mich zufrieden stellende Lösung bemüht haben. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das nochmal sage, aber in diesem Punkt war der Service wirklich so wie er sein sollte. Solche Mitarbeiter jetzt noch an die Hotline und beim Mailsupport und Canyon wäre ein großes Stück weiter.
> Bilder gibt es heut abend. An alle wartenden haltet durch es lohnt sich. Habe gestern abend min. eine Stunde nur das Rad angeschaut



Das ist doch ne super Erfahrung, es ist halt so bei wachsenden Unternehmen das meistens eben der Kunde leidet und natürlich die ersten Ansprechpartner im Unternehmen. Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike und man sieht, vor Ort abholen ist doch besser als sich das Teil zuschicken zu lassen. Ich sollte nächste Woche auch den Abholkalender bekommen und dann mal sehen wann es so weit ist !

Wie gesagt kann bisher nichts negatives berichten, zumal mit bei dem "Stornier-Fehler" schnell und sehr gut geholfen wurde.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (30. April 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bekanntes Problem - Eine X1/XX1-Kette schafft da Abhilfe. Wurde bereits im Strive AL Thread intensiv diskutiert.


 
Selbst das hat bei mir nichts gebracht. KMC gegen X1 getauscht. Gleiche Problem weiterhin.


----------



## ES7.0 (30. April 2015)

Danke, gleich gehts das erste mal auf den Trail mit. War echt positiv überrascht, wie bemüht man um eine für mich als Kunden angemessene Lösung war. Aber genau so soll es eigentlich auch sein. Kann das persönlich abholen nur jedem Empfehlen der halbwegs in der Nähe wohnt. Hatte den Fall schonmal das an meinem FRX die Fox40 sehr schlecht lief. Diese wurde damals direkt vor Ort getauscht, spart einem das ganze hin und her schicken.
Ja, das Problem der Kette ist bei Canyon zumindest den Mitarbeitern, die meine Übergabe betreut haben, bekannt und es gab sehr unbürokratisch die xX1 Kette aufs Haus. Es wurde aber auch deutlich auf die erhöhte Anfälligkeit des 11Fach Antriebes hingewiesen hinsichtlich einer guten Schaltwerkseinstellung und das diese eben öfter nachzustellen ist. Aber das sollte jedem klar sein der sich sowas zulegt. Selbst am Rennrad muss ich bei 11 fach häufiger mal nachstellen.


----------



## MitschundCo (30. April 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Danke, gleich gehts das erste mal auf den Trail mit. War echt positiv überrascht, wie bemüht man um eine für mich als Kunden angemessene Lösung war. Aber genau so soll es eigentlich auch sein. Kann das persönlich abholen nur jedem Empfehlen der halbwegs in der Nähe wohnt. Hatte den Fall schonmal das an meinem FRX die Fox40 sehr schlecht lief. Diese wurde damals direkt vor Ort getauscht, spart einem das ganze hin und her schicken.
> Ja, das Problem der Kette ist bei Canyon zumindest den Mitarbeitern, die meine Übergabe betreut haben, bekannt und es gab sehr unbürokratisch die xX1 Kette aufs Haus. Es wurde aber auch deutlich auf die erhöhte Anfälligkeit des 11Fach Antriebes hingewiesen hinsichtlich einer guten Schaltwerkseinstellung und das diese eben öfter nachzustellen ist. Aber das sollte jedem klar sein der sich sowas zulegt. Selbst am Rennrad muss ich bei 11 fach häufiger mal machstellen.


Das mit dem Nachstellen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## ES7.0 (30. April 2015)

So leute, das Grinsen ist im Gesicht einbetoniert. Hoch maschiert das Rad in beiden Modi überzeugend. Runter wird es natürlich noch viel besser. Sattes Fahrwerk und ein Rad was zum Vollgasgeballer einlädt, dass wäre die Kurzbeschreibung.

Was mir Aufgefallen ist, um bei meiner Körpergröße das Rad in den manual zu ziehen, bedarf es etwas Überzeugungskraft. Abziehen an Wurzeln oder so geht aber sehr geil, bin am Anfang deutlich mehr Übersprungen als ich wollte

Ansonsten passt für mich das 34er Blatt, selbst im steilen war der kleinste Gang ausreichend. Würde höchstens auf das 32er wechseln, um bei längeren Anstiegen nicht dauerhaft in den zwei kleinsten Gängen mit viel Schräglauf zu fahren.

Das Umschalten des  Shapeshifter klappt auch auf dem Trail sehr flüssig. Bin heute 30% SAG gefahren und 15bar im Shapeshifter, dies auf anraten des Canyon Beraters, da so das Umschalten in den DH mode zwar einen größeren Impuls benötigt aber in den CC mode ein leichtes Entlasten reicht. Mit dem SAG gehe ich das nächste mal mehr in Richtung 25%, da ich denke das Fahrwerk fährt sich so noch aktiver.

Die Ergon Griffe sind wirklich wie von einigen erwähnt gewöhnungsbedürftig, ohne Handschuhe wurden sie schnell rutschig und nach einer Zeit haben meine Hände angefangen zu schmerzen. Mit Handschuhen war es dann deutlich besser.

Wo ich mir noch was einfallen lassen will ist beim Unterrohrschutz, dieses Teil überzeugt mich nicht ganz so und dient als hervorragende Sammelstelle für Dreck.

Falls jemand Fragen hat nur zu...

Und für alle die meine auf die schnelle zusammengefassten Eindrücke gelesen haben hier noch ein paar Handybilder.


















Und an alle die Warten, haltet durch. Ich war ja auch schon kurz vorm Aufgeben aber letztendlich hat es sich doch mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## sp8 (30. April 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Selbst das hat bei mir nichts gebracht. KMC gegen X1 getauscht. Gleiche Problem weiterhin.



bei mir hüpft sie ebenfalls runter beim mehrfach rückwärts kurbeln mit der KMC, X1 Kette liegt schon da als Backup. Weiss nicht wieviel da wirklich die Schaltungseinstellung dran ändern soll, das Problem beim rückwärts treten ist doch der Schräglauf zwischen KB und größtem Ritzel, und so satt wie die Kette auf den Zähnen liegt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass die Einstellung des Schaltwerks darauf viel Einfluss nehmen kann. Die Kette fällt ja nicht "hinten" sondern "vorne" runter. Vielleicht müsste man eher den Schräglauf fürs größte Ritzel nen ticken reduzieren?


----------



## ES7.0 (30. April 2015)

Also laut Aussage von Canyon läuft die XX1 eine ticken besser, was bei guter Einstellung das Springen vermeiden soll. Ich werde nächste woche mal wechseln. Aber hast schon recht, der sSchräglauf ist das eigentliche Problem.


----------



## TrailProf (30. April 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Welche KW ist Lieferzeitraum?



Ich habe gestern Abend für Sa. den 08. Mai die Abholung in Koblenz eingetragen. Das wäre prinzipiell auch schon ab kommenden Montag möglich gewesen, aber leider schaff ich das die Woche über nicht.


----------



## TrailProf (30. April 2015)

@ES7.0 
Gratulation zum neuen Bike und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (30. April 2015)

Danke danke, hoffe das bei dir die Abholung auch gut klappt. Das warten hat sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## mZe92 (30. April 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend für Sa. den 08. Mai die Abholung in Koblenz eingetragen. Das wäre prinzipiell auch schon ab kommenden Montag möglich gewesen, aber leider schaff ich das die Woche über nicht.



Welche KW sollte das Bike denn kommen ?


----------



## Alpha89 (30. April 2015)

Hallo,
Mein 9.0 team ist soeben eingetroffen.1 Woche früher als angegeben. 
jetzt muss nur noch alles ganz sein...
Fotos folgen...


----------



## Boardi05 (30. April 2015)

Schaut doch ganz gut aus, so langsam werden die alle ausgeliefert. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. April 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Bekanntes Problem - Eine X1/XX1-Kette schafft da Abhilfe. Wurde bereits im Strive AL Thread intensiv diskutiert.


Leider nicht immer. Mit Sram Kette wurde es besser aber das Problem besteht bei mir weiterhin.
Ja, Schaltung einstellen kann ich


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. April 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> bei mir hüpft sie ebenfalls runter beim mehrfach rückwärts kurbeln mit der KMC, X1 Kette liegt schon da als Backup. Weiss nicht wieviel da wirklich die Schaltungseinstellung dran ändern soll, das Problem beim rückwärts treten ist doch der Schräglauf zwischen KB und größtem Ritzel, und so satt wie die Kette auf den Zähnen liegt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass die Einstellung des Schaltwerks darauf viel Einfluss nehmen kann. Die Kette fällt ja nicht "hinten" sondern "vorne" runter. Vielleicht müsste man eher den Schräglauf fürs größte Ritzel nen ticken reduzieren?


Ich denke auch das der Schräglauf das eigentliche Problem ist.
Abhilfe könnte eigentlich der Wechsel des Innenlagerspacers von der Antriebsseite auf die Nichtantriebsseite bringen. Allerdings kommt dann die KeFü der Kette in die Quere.
Bisher war ich ehrlich gesagt zu faul das alles auszuprobieren. Hab mir lieber das Rückwärtstreten abgewöhnt
Vielleicht findet sich ja hier bei den CFlern jemand der die Motivation hat dies zu versuchen.
Aber vermutlich gehts euch allen wie mir und ihr scheucht die Karre lieber über die Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (30. April 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Leider nicht immer. Mit Sram Kette wurde es besser aber das Problem besteht bei mir w
> Ja, Schaltung einstellen kann ich





ES7.0 schrieb:


> So leute, das Grinsen ist im Gesicht einbetoniert. Hoch maschiert das Rad in beiden Modi überzeugend. Runter wird es natürlich noch viel besser. Sattes Fahrwerk und ein Rad was zum Vollgasgeballer einlädt, dass wäre die Kurzbeschreibung.
> 
> Was mir Aufgefallen ist, um bei meiner Körpergröße das Rad in den manual zu ziehen, bedarf es etwas Überzeugungskraft. Abziehen an Wurzeln oder so geht aber sehr geil, bin am Anfang deutlich mehr Übersprungen als ich wollte
> 
> ...


Genau zum selben Schluss bin ich nun wegen des 34er Blattes gekommen. Wenn dann maximal ein 32er für steilere Touren, aber so passt es mir im Moment ganz gut und im Training bleibt meiner einer auch.

Die Ergon sind mir auch schon immer zu hart gewesen bzw schmerzten auch meine Hände... Daher Renthal.
Offenbar sind Canyon wirklich die 2015er Griffe ausgegangen, weil sie dir auch die 2014er montiert haben. Aber das ist ja Nebensache...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Genau zum selben Schluss bin ich nun wegen des 34er Blattes gekommen. Wenn dann maximal ein 32er für steilere Touren, aber so passt es mir im Moment ganz gut und im Training bleibt meiner einer auch.
> 
> Die Ergon sind mir auch schon immer zu hart gewesen bzw schmerzten auch meine Hände... Daher Renthal.
> Offenbar sind Canyon wirklich die 2015er Griffe ausgegangen, weil sie dir auch die 2014er montiert haben. Aber das ist ja Nebensache...


Hab auch mittlerweile zum 32er KB gewechselt. Mitunter auch um, wenn´s mal steiler wird, nit immer im ersten und zweiten Gang mit max Schräglauf rumorgeln zu müssen.
Obwohl ich mit dem 34er auch gut klar kam...allerdings mußte ich viel öfter die beiden ersten Gänge nutzen.


----------



## MitschundCo (30. April 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Hab auch mittlerweile zum 32er KB gewechselt. Mitunter auch um, wenn´s mal steiler wird, nit immer im ersten und zweiten Gang mit max Schräglauf rumorgeln zu müssen.
> Obwohl ich mit dem 34er auch gut klar kam...allerdings mußte ich viel öfter die beiden ersten Gänge nutzen.


Das 32er würde mich echt mal interessieren. Ist es in den ersten Beiden gefühlt viel um?


----------



## ES7.0 (30. April 2015)

Ich werde jetzt mein 30er KB zurückschicken und das 32er bestellen fürs Frühjahr und für die Alpen ganz vll mal ein 28er. 

Das mit den Griffen stresst mich nicht, wenn sie bei der nächsten Tour denselben Eindruck liefern, dann fliegen die direkt runter. Da sind selbst die günstigen von Sixpack besser.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Das 32er würde mich echt mal interessieren. Ist es in den ersten Beiden gefühlt viel um?


Ich bin mit dem 32er voll auf zufrieden. Hab mit identischer Bereifung Mary/Hans immer 1-2 Gänge höher fahren können.
Hab jetzt hinten auf Rock Razor gewechselt und der hat einen dermaßen geringen Rollwiderstand das ich fast schon wieder auf 34 wechseln könnte


----------



## MitschundCo (1. Mai 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem 32er voll auf zufrieden. Hab mit identischer Bereifung Mary/Hans immer 1-2 Gänge höher fahren können.
> Hab jetzt hinten auf Rock Razor gewechselt und der hat einen dermaßen geringen Rollwiderstand das ich fast schon wieder auf 34 wechseln könnte


Und wie siehts auf den kleinsten Ritzeln aus? Werden die nun nicht stärker beansprucht oder bist die meiste Zeit mittig unterwegs?

Musstest Kettenglieder entnehmen?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Mai 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Und wie siehts auf den kleinsten Ritzeln aus? Werden die nun nicht stärker beansprucht oder bist die meiste Zeit mittig unterwegs?
> 
> Musstest Kettenglieder entnehmen?


Mir gings ja unter anderem darum bergauf nicht immer auf den zwei ersten Gängen rumzuorgeln weil die, so denke ich mir das, durch den krassen Schräglauf eher verschleissen als Ritzel weiter unten.
Kette musste ich kürzen. Musste ich aber auch schon als das 34er noch drauf war. Insgesamt hab ich zwei Glieder rausgenommen.


----------



## TrailProf (1. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Welche KW sollte das Bike denn kommen ?


War zuletzt auch für KW19 bestätigt worden, umso erfreulicher dass ich das Bike theoretisch bereits am Montag hätte abholen können.


----------



## MitschundCo (1. Mai 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Mir gings ja unter anderem darum bergauf nicht immer auf den zwei ersten Gängen rumzuorgeln weil die, so denke ich mir das, durch den krassen Schräglauf eher verschleissen als Ritzel weiter unten.
> Kette musste ich kürzen. Musste ich aber auch schon als das 34er noch drauf war. Insgesamt hab ich zwei Glieder rausgenommen.


Mein Spanner hinten sitzt so bombenfest. Ist das normal bei Sram oder ist meine Kette ab Werk so kurz? Fahre XX1.

Du ab Werk nochmal 2 Glieder raus? War sie tatsächlich zu lang?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte die KMC und fahre jetz die X01, glaub ich, und hab beide gekürzt.
Waren definitiv zu lang...beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost---rider (1. Mai 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/VitalMTB/p...1430483782./10153323098601060/?type=1&theater


----------



## grobi59 (1. Mai 2015)

Junge, wat is mit dir?


----------



## mZe92 (1. Mai 2015)

@Ghost---rider ist immer noch traurig dass Canyon sein Bike nicht rechtzeitig geliefert hat und musste jetzt den 3-fachen Preis für dasselbe nur schlechter bei Yeti Cycles bezahlen  Mach dich endlich vom Acker hier....


----------



## hanz-hanz (1. Mai 2015)

Und was kostet so ne Schlörre?
Hopp, Hosen runter lassen!


----------



## Jogi1968 (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ghost---rider

Ist nett von dir mal wieder was zuhören (sehen) aber im Kunstunterricht hast du nicht aufgepasst, denn mit Farben 

hast du es ja nicht so.

Und einen Gefallen könntes du uns machen, such dir bitte ein paar Leute, die sich für dein Bike auch interessieren.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir natürlich einen schönen Feiertag


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Mai 2015)

Grüne Laufräder, blaue Decals, türkise Griffe und ein völlig überteuertes Bike

Verlierer des Tages...iiiiist @Ghost---rider


----------



## MitschundCo (1. Mai 2015)

Na geh, jetzt geht doch nicht so hart ins Gericht mit ihm. Ich denke da stehen wir alle drüber 

@Ghost---rider : du kannst ja beim Mod mal anfragen, ob für Yeti ein eigenes Forum eröffnet wird


----------



## MitschundCo (1. Mai 2015)

Das wäre mein Geschmack


----------



## flomaxl (1. Mai 2015)

Servus,
Bald ist es auch bei mir so weit und ich bekomme mein Strive.
Gibt es hier große Fahrer (Kg:195cm, Sl:91cm) die ein L"race" fahren?
gehts sich das aus oder habt ihr Probleme?
Liebe grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (1. Mai 2015)

flomaxl schrieb:


> Servus,
> Bald ist es auch bei mir so weit und ich bekomme mein Strive.
> Gibt es hier große Fahrer (Kg:195cm, Sl:91cm) die ein L"race" fahren?
> gehts sich das aus oder habt ihr Probleme?
> Liebe grüße


Ich zwar nicht, aber mit 195 bist um 2cm über dem maximal Wert für Race L. Entweder es ist zu klein oder du machst ne Punktlandung. Drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## flomaxl (1. Mai 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Ich zwar nicht, aber mit 195 bist um 2cm über dem maximal Wert für Race L. Entweder es ist zu klein oder du machst ne Punktlandung. Drücke dir die Daumen



Ich hoff natürlich auf die Punktlandung, will ja nicht zurückschicken. gehts bei dem zu klein sei Grundsätzlich um die Streckung der Beine beim treten oder woran merk ich das wenns um "nur" 2 cm geht?


----------



## grobi59 (1. Mai 2015)

Es kommt nicht nur auf die Größe an. Du hast bei 1,95 relativ "kurze" Beine mit einer SL von 91, ich habe zB. bei 1,85 eine 89er Schrittlänge. Durch den sehr großen Reach des Rades plus den 50mm Vorbau sollte es mit deinem langen Oberkörper trotzdem passen, auch wenn du auf dem Papier zu groß sein solltest. 
Ansonsten kannst du durch einen längeren Vorbau deinen Oberkörper auch noch weiter ausgleichen.


----------



## flomaxl (1. Mai 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht nur auf die Größe an. Du hast bei 1,95 relativ "kurze" Beine mit einer SL von 91, ich habe zB. bei 1,85 eine 89er Schrittlänge. Durch den sehr großen Reach des Rades plus den 50mm Vorbau sollte es mit deinem langen Oberkörper trotzdem passen, auch wenn du auf dem Papier zu groß sein solltest.
> Ansonsten kannst du durch einen längeren Vorbau deinen Oberkörper auch noch weiter ausgleichen.



Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort. Aber das mit der Sitzposition ist ja so eine Sache des Wohlfühlens auf dem Rad oder? Oder gibts irgendwas auf das ich speziell achten sollte?


----------



## grobi59 (1. Mai 2015)

Genau. Wohlfühlen. Es gibt nicht wirklich richtig oder falsch, solange du dich wohlfühlst und gut mit dem Rad zurecht kommst, außer du musst den Sattelstütze über die min Markierung herausziehen (was bei dir nicht der Fall sein wird). Dann ist der Rahmen definitiv zu klein. 

Vergleich doch auch mal die Werte mit deinem alten Rad.


----------



## Ghost---rider (1. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> @Ghost---rider ist immer noch traurig dass Canyon sein Bike nicht rechtzeitig geliefert hat und musste jetzt den 3-fachen Preis für dasselbe nur schlechter bei Yeti Cycles bezahlen  Mach dich endlich vom Acker hier....


Schön das du dich so mit mir freuen kannst  Wichtig ist aber nicht das Bike sondern die freudigen Erlebnisse die man damit hat. Ich hab einen riesigen Spaß damit und wünsche dir und den anderen wartenden das selbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost---rider (1. Mai 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Grüne Laufräder, blaue Decals, türkise Griffe und ein völlig überteuertes Bike
> 
> Verlierer des Tages...iiiiist @Ghost---rider


Ich bin für dich gerne der Verlierer wenn du einen brauchst um zu erkennen das du auf der Gewinnerseite stehst


----------



## Ghost---rider (1. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> @Ghost---rider ist immer noch traurig dass Canyon sein Bike nicht rechtzeitig geliefert hat und musste jetzt den 3-fachen Preis für dasselbe nur schlechter bei Yeti Cycles bezahlen  Mach dich endlich vom Acker hier....


Dasselbe nur schlechter ist wie Pommes mit ohne Ketchup zu bestellen


----------



## Incredible (1. Mai 2015)

@Ghost---rider 
Entweder hast Du ein Identitätsproblem oder es kotzt dich tierisch an, dass wir ein Strive haben oder noch bekommen und Du nicht. Der doppelte Preis für ein nicht besseres Bike und keine Absolution von der Strive-Fraktion!!!
Schon hart gell???


----------



## SlayerLover (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo an alle glücklichen STRIVE Besitzer 

Nervt auch Euch, daß sich hier Fragen zu unseren Rädern mit den endlosen Beschwerden über die Lieferschwierigkeiten überschneiden?

Ich hab jetzt hier einen neuen Forumbereich * STRIVE Owners Club *erstellt und dort mal eine erste Frage zum Bike in die Runde gestellt...
Würde mich freuen, wenn mir viele Besitzer folgen würden...

Hier nerven mich diese endlosen Beschwerden - zu Recht oder Unrecht - völligst...möchte ich mich eigentlich nur noch mit Euch über das Rad und nicht den Ärger über die Bestellungen austauschen 

Grüße von einem der glücklichen STRIVE Besitzer


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Mai 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hallo an alle glücklichen STRIVE CF Besitzer
> 
> Nervt auch Euch, daß sich hier Fragen zu unseren Rädern mit den endlosen Beschwerden über die Lieferschwierigkeiten überschneiden?
> 
> ...


Clever wäre das ganze auf die AL Jungs und Mädels auszuweiten weil die wenigsten Probleme und Erfahrungen sich auf den Carbonrahmen beziehen oder beziehen werden.


----------



## Incredible (2. Mai 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hallo an alle glücklichen STRIVE CF Besitzer
> 
> Nervt auch Euch, daß sich hier Fragen zu unseren Rädern mit den endlosen Beschwerden über die Lieferschwierigkeiten überschneiden?
> 
> ...



Streich einfach das CF und lass beide Fraktionen zu. Die Komponenten sind ja die gleichen.


----------



## mohlo (2. Mai 2015)

Egal ob Kohle, Metall oder heimliche Yeti-Mitleser - Hier sind alle willkommen:

Strive 2015 Thread (Bitte ersten Beitrag vor dem Posten lesen!)


----------



## SlayerLover (2. Mai 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hallo an alle glücklichen STRIVE Besitzer
> 
> Nervt auch Euch, daß sich hier Fragen zu unseren Rädern mit den endlosen Beschwerden über die Lieferschwierigkeiten überschneiden?
> 
> ...





Incredible schrieb:


> Streich einfach das CF und lass beide Fraktionen zu. Die Komponenten sind ja die gleichen.



Moin!
Ja, Incredible hat Recht...egal welcher Rahmen diskutiert wird...
Hab den Bereich daher geändert ----> *STRIVE CF/AL Owners Club*


----------



## ES7.0 (2. Mai 2015)

So, da gestern Regenwetter war habe ich die Roam40 schnell auf Tubeless umgebaut. Da ein Continental light Schlauch für 27,5" verbaut ist spart es nebenbei noch ca. 90 g pro Laufrad. Umbau ging problemlos von der Hand, fahre jetzt die Schwalbe/Stans Dichtmilch.


----------



## ES7.0 (2. Mai 2015)

p.s. Vielleicht sollten wir uns Abstimmen wo wir unsere Strive weiter diskutieren, sonst ist es an allen Ecken und Enden des Forums zerstreut. Zumindest gibt es jetzt einen Älteren Strive CF Beitrag, die Wartezimmer und die Themen von Mohlo und Slayerlover.

Wäre ganz cool wenn das gebündelt wäre und alle ihre Fragen zum Bike in einem Stellen. Sonst läuft vll dieselbe Diskussion zweimal oder das Problem wurde woanders schon gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayerLover (2. Mai 2015)

Dem stimme ich zu...hab mich bislang lediglich im Wartezimmer bewegt und wollte nur einen konstruktiven Vorschlag mit dem neuen "Owners Club" machen...von dem anderen Forum von Mohlo wusste ich bislang nicht bzw. wurde hier irgendwie nie darauf hingewiesen 
Die endlosen Lieferdiskussionen bin ich hier jedenfalls leid und möchte mich daher aus dem Wartezimmer verabchieden


----------



## vosmic (2. Mai 2015)

Wichtig wäre den 1. Beitrag mit "Ergebnissen" und z. B. mit Videos, nützlichen Links etc. zu pflegen. Das macht Mohlo. Daher wäre es wichtig ihn mit ins Boot zu nehmen. Grüße
Bzw. Mohlos Thread ist umbenannt und ist 1. Beitrag beachten sehr gepflegt. Also ist das doch die 1. Wahl.


----------



## Incredible (2. Mai 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre den 1. Beitrag mit "Ergebnissen" und z. B. mit Videos, nützlichen Links etc. zu pflegen. Das macht Mohlo. Daher wäre es wichtig ihn mit ins Boot zu nehmen. Grüße
> Bzw. Mohlos Thread ist umbenannt und ist 1. Beitrag beachten sehr gepflegt. Also ist das doch die 1. Wahl.



Richtig!

Wir sollten in diesem Thread bleiben (also in Mohlos Thread). Holt die Beiträge aus dem Owners Club rüber. Dann passt alles wieder.


----------



## ES7.0 (2. Mai 2015)

Top, dann verabschiede ich mich hier und bin ab jetzt in Mohlos Thread zu finden.


----------



## Incredible (2. Mai 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Top, dann verabschiede ich mich hier und bin ab jetzt in Mohlos Thread zu finden.


Me too!


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand das CF Regular in schwarz und kann n paar Bilder machen?


----------



## mZe92 (3. Mai 2015)

Nächste Woche isset soweit, der Abholkalender sollte mich dann erreichen um darauf die Woche das Bike abzuholen... ich hoffe früh genug damit ich dafür nen Tag Urlaub einreichen kann !


----------



## Berni2806 (3. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche isset soweit, der Abholkalender sollte mich dann erreichen um darauf die Woche das Bike abzuholen... ich hoffe früh genug damit ich dafür nen Tag Urlaub einreichen kann !





Welches hast denn bestellt?
Viel Glück!


----------



## mZe92 (3. Mai 2015)

Berni2806 schrieb:


> Welches hast denn bestellt?
> Viel Glück!



CF 9.0 Team in Größe M! Dankeeeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (3. Mai 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das CF Regular in schwarz und kann n paar Bilder machen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-strive-wie-ich-es-mag-cf-8-0-regular-im-umbau.751695/


----------



## grobi59 (3. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand mit Lieferdatum KW 19 schon etwas gehört?


----------



## Berni2806 (4. Mai 2015)

Wurde von KW 13 auf KW15 verschoben, dann auf KW19 und jetzt auf KW22...  mal schaun ob es heuer überhaupt noch kommt?! :-(


----------



## mZe92 (4. Mai 2015)

Berni2806 schrieb:


> Wurde von KW 13 auf KW15 verschoben, dann auf KW19 und jetzt auf KW22...  mal schaun ob es heuer überhaupt noch kommt?! :-(


Was haste bestellt?

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert also laut Kundenservice ist beim CF 9.0 Team keine Verzögerung absehbar (So wie in KW18 und KW19). Die genaue Information kann allerdings erst nächste Woche für die KW20 gegeben werden. Die Teile treffen vermutlich zwischen Dienstag und Donnerstag dort ein und werden dann montiert. Zum Ende der Woche soll dann der Abholkalender versendet werden - ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!


----------



## Alpha89 (4. Mai 2015)

Servus...
Wie gesagt, mein CF 9.0 Team M kam 1 Woche früher (KW 18 anstatt 19). Aber ich sag es euch, es lohnt sich zu warten...


----------



## Berni2806 (4. Mai 2015)

Strive 8.0 Race M Electric Blue!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (5. Mai 2015)

Alpha89 schrieb:


> Servus...
> Wie gesagt, mein CF 9.0 Team M kam 1 Woche früher (KW 18 anstatt 19). Aber ich sag es euch, es lohnt sich zu warten...



Hey du wolltes doch mal ein paar Fotos einstellen, oder ist dir das Fotopapier ausgegangen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jogi


----------



## TrailProf (5. Mai 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit Lieferdatum KW 19 schon etwas gehört?


Regular Gr. L in blau von KW17 auf KW19 verschoben und abholbereit 
Ab kommenden Sa. um 9.15 Uhr bin ich dann glücklicher Besitzer (und kann in das andere Forum wechseln).


----------



## Alpha89 (5. Mai 2015)

@Jogi 
Würde ich gerne, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie das mir dem Handy geht. 
Bin da anscheinend zu blöde für...


----------



## Alpha89 (5. Mai 2015)

Da ist ja eins...


----------



## Alpha89 (5. Mai 2015)

Tadaa...


----------



## Jogi1968 (5. Mai 2015)

@Alpha89 

Vielen Dank! Ich möchte meins auch endlich haben. 

Freu mich für dich

Jogi


----------



## mZe92 (6. Mai 2015)

Alpha89 schrieb:


> Tadaa...


Alter... DER GERÄT! Freu ich mich gleich 10 mal mehr das nächste Woche (hoffentlich) abholen zu können ! Wann kam den bei euch der Abholkalender eigentlich?

LG Matze


----------



## MitschundCo (6. Mai 2015)

Alpha89 schrieb:


> Tadaa...


Den hinteren Reifen habens aber eilig aufgezogen...


----------



## mZe92 (7. Mai 2015)

Soo erneut Rücksprache gehalten mit Canyon, es sieht bei mir alles gut aus, KW20 steht momentan fest und auch ein Termin für den Zusammenbau des Fahrrads ist auf den Montag kommender Woche gelegt, hoffen wir es geht alles gut und ich kann das Bike noch vor dem Feiertag Donnerstag abholen! Wie immer per Telefon mit dem Support Kontakt aufgenommen, hat alles super funktioniert, am Montag hieß es noch es ist noch nichts genaueres zur Zusammenstellung bekannt und ob Lieferverzögerungen eintreten, heute ist der Termin für die Montage klar, kann mich bisher absolut nicht beschweren !


----------



## Jogi1968 (7. Mai 2015)

Juhu

Meine Terminverschiebung ist da, 16 - 19 - 21 und nicht meins!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Euer Jogi

PS: Strive CF 9.0 Team in M, bestellt 29.10.2014, gem Canyon E-Mail ist es der Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (7. Mai 2015)

Ich habe Liefertermin KW 19, also diese Woche und habe gestern noch etwas der Bestellung hinzugefügt und dabei auch gefragt, ob es bei dem Liefertermin bleibt. Aussage des Mitarbeiters war: ja, alles wie geplant, das Rad sollte Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche an mich rausgehen. Heute bekomme ich die Mail, dass es sich um ein, zwei Wochen verzögert. 

CF 8.0 blau, L


----------



## Berni2806 (7. Mai 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ich habe Liefertermin KW 19, also diese Woche und habe gestern noch etwas der Bestellung hinzugefügt und dabei auch gefragt, ob es bei dem Liefertermin bleibt. Aussage des Mitarbeiters war: ja, alles wie geplant, das Rad sollte Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche an mich rausgehen. Heute bekomme ich die Mail, dass es sich um ein, zwei Wochen verzögert.
> 
> CF 8.0 blau, L




Hey grobi, mir gehts genau wie dir! Leider! Warten, warten warten! Hoffe es lohnt sich!? 
Haben Sie dir auch eine "Entschädigung" angeboten?

Darf nicht drüber nachdenken, hab am 10 Oktober 2014 bestellt! :-(


----------



## grobi59 (7. Mai 2015)

Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht. Hab am 09.04 bestellt, das zweite Mal. 
Hat man dir denn eine KW gennant oder auch nur von ein, zwei Wochen gesprochen?


----------



## Berni2806 (8. Mai 2015)

Also mir wurde ein voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW 22 gemailt!  Also glaub dass ist noch nicht die Spitze des eisbergs!


----------



## TrailProf (8. Mai 2015)

So, ich sach dann schonmal tschüß, denn ab morgen 9.15 Uhr werde ich ein glücklicher Besitzer eines CF 8.0 Gr.L regular blau sein, und mich hiermit ins Forum "Canyon Strive CF/AL Owners Club" verabschieden.
Ich wünsche allen hier wartenden dennoch eine gute Zeit, seid nicht allzusehr gefrustet, denn als Belohnung fürs Warten gibt's das m.M.n. zur Zeit beste Endurobike-Package.


----------



## chilla13 (8. Mai 2015)

Es ist etwas Erstaunliches passiert: Die Verfügbarkeit des 8.0 Race ist auf der Webseite um eine Woche nach vorn korrigiert worden. Vielleicht kommt meins ja auch früher...


----------



## lpob (8. Mai 2015)

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde - steckte bis heute im Prüfungstress und wenn ich mal Zeit habe bin ich es lieber gefahren als es zu fotografieren.
Fotos habe ich immernoch nicht dafür aber durchweg positives zum Fahrverhalten zu berichten. Da es das erste richtige Mountainbike für mich ist, kann ich es schlecht vergleichen, aber fest steht die Federung ist butterweich bei Sprüngen und gibt gleichzeitig sehr gutes Feedback vom Untergrund ohne wegzusacken. Hoch bin ich bisher nur die 100hm die es zum Stadtwald hoch geht, aber die zieht es (im xc-Mode mit Pike und monarch soweit zu wie es geht) hoch wie mein altes Hardtail. Genial! Auch der Sitzwinkel ist angenehm steil. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mal ein geliehenes Giant Trace gefahren, bei dem mir die Geo nicht zusagte (bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze hat man dort sehr von hinten getreten und bekahm bei Steilabfahrten ein Überschlagsgefühl). 
Insgesamt fühlt man sich auf dem Strive sehr ausgeglichen zentral über dem Rad positioniert. Die 11x Schaltung reicht mir vollkommen aus - ich komme lange Rampen gut hoch, auch mit dem 34 was vorne montiert ist. Gleichzeitig reicht es auch um auf der Ebene ordentlich Strecke zu machen, um noch schneller zur Action zu kommen . Auch die Lenkerbreite etc. es fühlt sich einfach nur gut an. Man merkt, erst recht im Vergleich zu meinem "ollen" Hardteil, was da an Aufwand drinnen steckt. Das einzige ungewohnte ist der lange Radstand, durch den die Verspieltheit etwas geringer ausfällt, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass mit den ersten Ausfahrten bereits sich ein besseres Gefühl dafür einstellte. Im großen und ganzen: jeden Cent und jede Minute warten Wert! ich bereue nichts. Hoffe ihr kommt auch alle bald in das Vergügen.

Oliver


----------



## Velo-X (9. Mai 2015)

lpob schrieb:


> .... Hoch bin ich bisher nur die 100hm die es zum Stadtwald hoch geht, aber die zieht es (im xc-Mode mit Pike und monarch soweit zu wie es geht) hoch wie mein altes Hardtail. Genial! ...
> Die 11x Schaltung reicht mir vollkommen aus - ich komme lange Rampen gut hoch, auch mit dem 34 was vorne montiert ist. ...
> 
> Oliver



Verzeih mir wenn ich hier schmunzeln muss. Bin aber gespannt ob dir das 34er auch bei richtigen Anstiegen noch "ausreicht".


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Verzeih mir wenn ich hier schmunzeln muss. Bin aber gespannt ob dir das 34er auch bei richtigen Anstiegen noch "ausreicht".
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


das war auch mein Gedankengang. Hoffe wir bekommen dann asap nen Info und hoffentlich die versprochenen Pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (11. Mai 2015)

Sooo Freunde des gepflegten Mountainbikens.... der Start in KW20 ist geschafft, die Wege des Bikes und meine sollen sich diese Woche kreuzen, bisher habe ich noch nichts gehört - ruf ich vorsichtshalber bei Canyon an oder warte ich ungeduldig auf eine E-Mail????


----------



## Berni2806 (11. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Sooo Freunde des gepflegten Mountainbikens.... der Start in KW20 ist geschafft, die Wege des Bikes und meine sollen sich diese Woche kreuzen, bisher habe ich noch nichts gehört - ruf ich vorsichtshalber bei Canyon an oder warte ich ungeduldig auf eine E-Mail????




Drück dir die die Daumen! 

Habs ehrlich gesagt schon mehr oder weniger aufgegeben dass ich mein Bike KW 22 bekomme...


----------



## mZe92 (11. Mai 2015)

Berni2806 schrieb:


> Drück dir die die Daumen!
> 
> Habs ehrlich gesagt schon mehr oder weniger aufgegeben dass ich mein Bike KW 22 bekomme...


Hänge gerade in der Warteschleife (22 Minuten schon  ) und werd mich jetzt mal erkundigen, gebe euch gleich ne Info wie's für Strive's in KW20 aussieht!


----------



## mZe92 (11. Mai 2015)

So, mit Canyon gesprochen, Lieferverzögerung schon mal vorgewarnt da aktuell noch keine Rahmen da sind. E-Mail zur Verzögerung soll im Laufe der Woche kommen oder wenn mit ein bisschen Glück kommt der Rahmen zum Ende der Woche und ich kann das Bike dann nächste Woche abholen


----------



## Topfmeister (11. Mai 2015)

Unverhofft kommt oft. Soeben habe ich die Versandbestätigung erhalten. KW22 war die letzte Info, hoffe die Meldung ist kein Systemfehler. Wünsche allen anderen Wartenden auch vorgezogen zu werden. Sobald die DHL Tracking Nummer schreibe ich nochmal.


----------



## Berni2806 (11. Mai 2015)

Topfmeister schrieb:


> Unverhofft kommt oft. Soeben habe ich die Versandbestätigung erhalten. KW22 war die letzte Info, hoffe die Meldung ist kein Systemfehler. Wünsche allen anderen Wartenden auch vorgezogen zu werden. Sobald die DHL Tracking Nummer schreibe ich nochmal.





Klingt gut für dich!  Welches Bike hast du bestellt? Drück dir auch die Daumen dass es kein System fehler ist/war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topfmeister (11. Mai 2015)

Berni2806 schrieb:


> Klingt gut für dich!  Welches Bike hast du bestellt? Drück dir auch die Daumen dass es kein System fehler ist/war...


Strive CF 8.0 Race L, schwarz. Danke fürs Daumendrücken 

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, meine Auftragsnummer hat sich geändert. Hatte eine Rückbuchung veranlasst, vielleicht deswegen die neue Nummer. Oder ein Systemfehler. Mal schauen.


----------



## Berni2806 (11. Mai 2015)

Topfmeister schrieb:


> Strive CF 8.0 Race L, schwarz. Danke fürs Daumendrücken
> 
> Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, meine Auftragsnummer hat sich geändert. Hatte eine Rückbuchung veranlasst, vielleicht deswegen die neue Nummer. Oder ein Systemfehler. Mal schauen.




Also hab ein Strive CF. Race Blue bestellt und auch heute eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, also hoffe mal das es kein System Fehler ist! Hoffe mal das alles klappt!


----------



## Topfmeister (11. Mai 2015)

Habe soeben die DHL Tracking Nummern erhalten. Sieht gut aus, es sind zwei Sendungen. Nun stimmt auch eine Auftragsnummer mit meiner Bestellung des Strive überein. Ich vermute in der zweiten Sendungen sind noch die Entschädigungen. Eine Sendung ist Sperrgut, die andere ein normales Paket. Sieht also gut aus.


----------



## mZe92 (11. Mai 2015)

Topfmeister schrieb:


> Habe soeben die DHL Tracking Nummern erhalten. Sieht gut aus, es sind zwei Sendungen. Nun stimmt auch eine Auftragsnummer mit meiner Bestellung des Strive überein. Ich vermute in der zweiten Sendungen sind noch die Entschädigungen. Eine Sendung ist Sperrgut, die andere ein normales Paket. Sieht also gut aus.



Ich wünsche dir auch jedenfall das alles in Ordnung ist und du keinen Ärger hast!!! Habe bisher immer noch keine E-Mail erhalten vom Support bzgl. einer Lieferverzögerung


----------



## Berni2806 (11. Mai 2015)

Topfmeister schrieb:


> Habe soeben die DHL Tracking Nummern erhalten. Sieht gut aus, es sind zwei Sendungen. Nun stimmt auch eine Auftragsnummer mit meiner Bestellung des Strive überein. Ich vermute in der zweiten Sendungen sind noch die Entschädigungen. Eine Sendung ist Sperrgut, die andere ein normales Paket. Sieht also gut aus.




Hab auch die Sendungsnummer bekommen! 
Welche Entschädigungen haben sie dir denn angeboten wenn ich fragen darf! ?


----------



## Topfmeister (11. Mai 2015)

Berni2806 schrieb:


> Hab auch die Sendungsnummer bekommen!
> Welche Entschädigungen haben sie dir denn angeboten wenn ich fragen darf! ?


Oakley Brille + Canyon Multifunktionstuch


----------



## TrailProf (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo, doch nochmal ein Post von mir im Wartezimmer.
Zum Einstieg mal ein paar Bilder:
Anhang anzeigen 385051

Anhang anzeigen 385055

Die Abholung im Koblenz hat super gepasst. Ich war ca. 10 Min. vor Termin da und sofort hat sich ein wirklich sehr kompetenter Mitarbeiter meiner angenommen. Das Erscheinungsbild des Bikes ist der Hammer: Superedel, die Farbe (kommt auf den Bildern und der Homepage gar nicht richtig rüber) brennt sich quasi auf der Netzhaut ein.

Der Shapeshifter funktioniert tadellos, ich fahre aber mit etwas weniger Druck um noch leichter in den DH Modus wechseln zu können. Auch steilste Anstiege sind im Climb Modus kein Problem, die Tretposition ist optimal justiert und sackt nicht nach hinten weg, so dass man sich die Plattform am Dämpfer eig. sparen kann.
Der Vorderreifen (komme von Conti Baron 2,3  26" auf 20er Felge) kommt mir schon fast wie ein Fatbike-Reifen vor, Wahnsinn!
Doch dann: Shapeshifter -> klack -> DH Modus ein ab in den Trail:
Das Ding ist ein Monster, eine Waffe, Bügeleisen etc. ....
Obwohl die Federelemente noch nicht richtig abgestimmt sind frisst sich das Bike durch alles durch. Dicke Wurzeln, Steine usw. werden von der Gabel einfach weggeschnupft, die Geo tut sein übriges, so dass man sich super sicher fühlt. Der Federweg sackt nie weg, es steht immer genügend Hub zur Verfügung. Auch der geräuschlose Antrieb (hatte noch nie 'ne Kettenführung) trägt dazu bei den Wohlfühlfaktor zu steigern, so dass man gar nicht richtig realisiert wie schnell man unterwegs ist. Einzig an die verwindungssteife Gabel muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, denn nun fahre ich wirklich genau dahin wo ich auch hinlenke, und hätte so beinahe ein paar Bäume "gestrived". Und dennoch bei Strava auf 3 von 5 Segmenten gleich bei der ersten Ausfahrt neue Bestmarken gesetzt

Alles in Allem hat sich jeder Tag des Wartens gelohnt.


----------



## scarto8 (12. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, ich habe das CF Strive 8.0 regular. Wollte mir eben den Cane Creek Db inline einstellen bzw so einstellen zu versuchen wie auf der Webseite empfohlen. Hab kaum 1,5 Umdrehungen gemacht,da kam mir schon ein Dichtungsring entgegen, und dann kam Öl raus. Kurze Frage an euch, was soll ich tun? Ganz rausschrauben und versuchen den Dichtungsring wieder rauf zu Bekommen? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...MfG Sascha


----------



## chilla13 (12. Mai 2015)

Gestern um 14 Uhr hab ich meinen DHL Link geschickt bekommen. Seitdem steht dort:  Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
Ich hoffe, die Kiste kommt bald.


----------



## scarto8 (12. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, ich habe das CF Strive 8.0 regular. Wollte mir eben den Cane Creek Db inline einstellen bzw so einstellen zu versuchen wie auf der Webseite empfohlen. Hab kaum 1,5 Umdrehungen am HSC ADJUSTER gemacht,da kam mir schon ein Dichtungsring entgegen, und dann kam Öl raus. Kurze Frage an euch, was soll ich tun? Ganz rausschrauben und versuchen den Dichtungsring wieder rauf zu Bekommen?hab jetzt erstmal alles wieder rechts rum gedreht.läuft nix aus,kam aber schon bisschen Flüssigkeit raus vorher. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...MfG Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (12. Mai 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Gestern um 14 Uhr hab ich meinen DHL Link geschickt bekommen. Seitdem steht dort:  Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> Ich hoffe, die Kiste kommt bald.




Hoffentlich kommt Dir/Euch nicht der DHL-Streik in die Quere


----------



## chilla13 (12. Mai 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt Dir/Euch nicht der DHL-Streik in die Quere


Ganz ehrlich: das akzeptiere ich dann mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Letzteres, weil ich mein Rad schon gern fix hätte, ersteres, weil ich das Streikrecht für eine Selbstverständlichkeit halte.
Laut DHL Homepage gibt es bisher aber weder in der Region des Absenders noch des Empfängers Komplikationen.


----------



## lpob (14. Mai 2015)

Hier endlich Bilder (falls noch Interesse besteht)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/75055
Und ja ich weiß, dass das 10€ Pedale an einem 3.7k Rad sind. Nach 8 Monaten Warten habe ich auch noch zu spät Pedale bestellt... so dass ich übergangsweise diese "Billigdinger" dran habe.


----------



## sp8 (14. Mai 2015)

der CF Rahmen schaut schon nochmal etwas aufgeräumter und cleaner aus, zumindest bis zur ersten Ausfahrt!


----------



## kaptan (15. Mai 2015)

Mein CF Race Frameset wurde heute Versendet! Man freue ich mich...


----------



## mZe92 (15. Mai 2015)

kaptan schrieb:


> Mein CF Race Frameset wurde heute Versendet! Man freue ich mich...



Hört sich gut an! Wann haste bestellt und was genau?


----------



## kaptan (15. Mai 2015)

Bestellt wurde am 3. Mai ein Strive CF Race Frameset, größe M, kommt in den Team Farben mit dem Cane Creek Inline und Reverb Stealth...


----------



## mZe92 (15. Mai 2015)

kaptan schrieb:


> Bestellt wurde am 3. Mai ein Strive CF Race Frameset, größe M, kommt in den Team Farben mit dem Cane Creek Inline und Reverb Stealth...



Nicht schlecht, 2 Wochen warten ist ja ne Rekordleistung! Komisch das man mir Anfang der Woche mitteilte die Rahmen wären noch nicht da und es verzögert sich die Auslieferung meines Strive CF 9.0 Teams in M auf das ich seit Anfang Januar warte noch um weitere 2 Wochen 

Glückspilz!


----------



## kaptan (15. Mai 2015)

Oh das ist nicht schön zu hören... Hab auch mit Verzögerung gerechnet als ich mich so hier eingelesen hatte, gottseidank war dem nicht der Fall! 

Verfügbarkeit stand zur zeit der Bestellung bei KW21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukanier (15. Mai 2015)

ich warte seit mitte november auf ein race cf 8.0 race^^


----------



## Staanemer (15. Mai 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> ich warte seit mitte november auf ein race cf 8.0 race^^



Wenn Du auch so nen Sonderwunsch bestellst?



Wer braucht das denn noch mal 3 cm länger?


----------



## Lukanier (15. Mai 2015)

hehe ich kann nicht genug bekommen  ich schreib canyon gleich dass ich das normale race will und kein race race brauche^^


----------



## chilla13 (15. Mai 2015)

Meins ist heute angekommen. Der Shapeshifter funktioniert aber nicht, bzw. lässt sich nicht in den XC Mode bringen


----------



## Incredible (15. Mai 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Meins ist heute angekommen. Der Shapeshifter funktioniert aber nicht, bzw. lässt sich nicht in den XC Mode bringen



Haste den Druck geprüft?


----------



## chilla13 (15. Mai 2015)

Incredible schrieb:


> Haste den Druck geprüft?



Jap, und ich muss mich auch korrigieren. Wundersamer Weise funktioniert jetzt alles. Einmal den Druck abgelassen und wieder erhöht und alles war ok. Morgen geht's direkt in die Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Incredible (16. Mai 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Jap, und ich muss mich auch korrigieren. Wundersamer Weise funktioniert jetzt alles. Einmal den Druck abgelassen und wieder erhöht und alles war ok. Morgen geht's direkt in die Berge


Wohin?


----------



## chilla13 (16. Mai 2015)

Incredible schrieb:


> Wohin?


Ichh war mit nem Kollegen am Schliersee unterwegs. Ein paar Trails aus der Supertrailmap ausprobieren. Wir haben letztlich recht viel bergauf geschoben, da die "roten" Bergabtrails doch teilweise bergauf nicht genug Traktion geboten haben. Die Tage vorher war ich noch mit meinem XC Hardtail am Walchensee und am Tegernsee unterwegs. War auch beides nicht so prall. Meine Trailkenntnisse in der Region Oberbayern sind noch ausbaufähig


----------



## Incredible (16. Mai 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ichh war mit nem Kollegen am Schliersee unterwegs. Ein paar Trails aus der Supertrailmap ausprobieren. Wir haben letztlich recht viel bergauf geschoben, da die "roten" Bergabtrails doch teilweise bergauf nicht genug Traktion geboten haben. Die Tage vorher war ich noch mit meinem XC Hardtail am Walchensee und am Tegernsee unterwegs. War auch beides nicht so prall. Meine Trailkenntnisse in der Region Oberbayern sind noch ausbaufähig


Ich war letztes Jahr am Tegernsee. Der "Wurzelsepp-Trail" hat es es gut in sich'
Auch sonst gibt es gute Trails da.


----------



## chilla13 (16. Mai 2015)

Am Tegernsee war ich nur, um eine Vorabbesichtigung der Marathonstrecke zu unternehmen; insofern war das eher Geknüppel.


----------



## Ascim (17. Mai 2015)

_Datum/UhrzeitOrtStatus
Mo, 11.05.2015 14:04 Uhr
--
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.

Di, 12.05.2015 17:53 Uhr
Neuwied
Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Sa, 16.05.2015 05:04 Uhr
Bruchsal
Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.

Sa, 16.05.2015 17:46 Uhr
Speyer
Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet._

Bin mal gespannt in welchem Start-Paketzentrum mein Bike als nächstes landet. Hat jemand Vorschläge ...? 
PS: Das Bike soll nach Freiburg. Also Bruchsal war bisher am nächsten dran.


----------



## kaptan (17. Mai 2015)

Meins ist Samstag schon angekommen! Leider war ich nicht Zuhause... Und hatte erst Montag frühestens damit gerechnet!


----------



## kaptan (18. Mai 2015)

Bin dann mal Raus... 





Ein Hammer geiles Gerät! Tip Top verarbeitet.


----------



## Ascim (18. Mai 2015)

kaptan schrieb:


> Bin dann mal Raus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poste mal im owner Club wenn du es fertig aufgebaut hast!


----------



## Staanemer (18. Mai 2015)

Wiegen!


----------



## kaptan (18. Mai 2015)

Hab leider nur eine olle Personen waage da, kann ich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (19. Mai 2015)

Geiles Teil! Viel Spaß und Freude damit! Zeig uns mal deinen ganzen Aufbau wenn du fertig bist!


----------



## mZe92 (20. Mai 2015)

Ganz schön still hier geworden  Wartet keiner mehr ? Ich muss noch bis nächste Woche :O


----------



## Lukanier (20. Mai 2015)

ich warte auch noch bis nächste woche...aber ic hweiß nicht ob ichs glauben soll^^


----------



## mZe92 (20. Mai 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> ich warte auch noch bis nächste woche...aber ic hweiß nicht ob ichs glauben soll^^



da bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, wie vielte verzögerung?


----------



## Lukanier (20. Mai 2015)

5 oer 6^^


----------



## mZe92 (20. Mai 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> 5 oer 6^^



Was springt raus für dich? Bei mir hatten Sie ein mal falsch storniert und jetzt von KW20 auf KW22 verschoben kriege wegen dem Mist mit der Stornierung 70,00 EUR Onlineshop-Gutschein...


----------



## Lukanier (20. Mai 2015)

rabatte im umfang von ca. 130 Euro. ich freu mich nun schon wirklich stark drauf^^


----------



## mZe92 (20. Mai 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> rabatte im umfang von ca. 130 Euro. ich freu mich nun schon wirklich stark drauf^^



Da kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren, wobei die 5 Verzögerung natürlich super ärgerlich sind! Die Vorfreude wird von Tag zu Tag größer ! Hatte gestern Zubehör bestellt gehabt, heute kam dann die Auftragsbestätigung und ich hab nur in meinem Postfach "Canyon Bicycles Gmbh" gelesen da ging das Herzrasen schon los... !


----------



## grobi59 (20. Mai 2015)

Theoretisch bin ich diese Woche auch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukanier (20. Mai 2015)

ich hab heut nachgefragt per mail ob nächste woche realistisch ist. ich bräucht es auf jedenfall vor anfang juli da ich ab dann bis ende august bzw. ede september biken bin  falls es bisdhin ned möglich ist switch ich gleich aufs 2016er modell )


----------



## mZe92 (20. Mai 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> ich hab heut nachgefragt per mail ob nächste woche realistisch ist. ich bräucht es auf jedenfall vor anfang juli da ich ab dann bis ende august bzw. ede september biken bin  falls es bisdhin ned möglich ist switch ich gleich aufs 2016er modell )



Versuchs mal über die Canyon Seite bei Facebook, da schreiben die ziemlich schnell! Das wurde mir mitgeteilt:

"Momentan sieht es eher nach KW 22 aus. Aber das scheint bisher realistisch zu sein. Sollte es doch noch diese Woche werden, melde ich mich."

Und nen Tag später...

"Sieht wirklich gut aus, sollten die Woche an Lager sein, damit nächste Woche alles raus gehen kann."


----------



## Lukanier (20. Mai 2015)

schreibst du denen da einfach eine facebook nachricht?? na ich hoff dass sie mich jetzt auch langsam mal einplanen wenn rahmen da sind


----------



## mZe92 (20. Mai 2015)

Lukanier schrieb:


> schreibst du denen da einfach eine facebook nachricht?? na ich hoff dass sie mich jetzt auch langsam mal einplanen wenn rahmen da sind



Jau einfach antickern - die reagieren da echt superschnell!


----------



## Fire578 (20. Mai 2015)

Hat schon jemand mit Liefertermin KW 22 was gehört?


----------



## ES7.0 (21. Mai 2015)

Hey,

hier mal eine kleine Motivation für alle, die noch Warten. Es lohnt sich wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (21. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal über die Canyon Seite bei Facebook, da schreiben die ziemlich schnell! Das wurde mir mitgeteilt:
> 
> "Momentan sieht es eher nach KW 22 aus. Aber das scheint bisher realistisch zu sein. Sollte es doch noch diese Woche werden, melde ich mich."
> 
> ...





Fire578 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand mit Liefertermin KW 22 was gehört?



Auch wenn Ich mich ungern selbst zitiere.... siehe oben


----------



## Fire578 (21. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal über die Canyon Seite bei Facebook, da schreiben die ziemlich schnell! Das wurde mir mitgeteilt:
> 
> "Momentan sieht es eher nach KW 22 aus. Aber das scheint bisher realistisch zu sein. Sollte es doch noch diese Woche werden, melde ich mich."
> 
> ...





mZe92 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Ich mich ungern selbst zitiere.... siehe oben


Danke für den Tipp. Hatte es gestern schon über FB probiert. 
Gerade Antwort bekommen, nachdem der Service Chat auf der Website und die Hotline nicht erreichbar sind, da die Mitarbeiter in einer Schulung sind. 
Zitat von Canyon"Hallo Christof, stand jetzt ist das voraussichtliche Abholdatum in der KW 22 realistisch. Sollte sich der Termin erneut verzögern, wirst Du darüber rechtzeitig informiert. VG, 'Name entfernt' "

Ich hab aber noch gar keine Mail von wegen in Kommissionierung oder gar den Abholkalender Link bekommen. Ich kann es so langsam nicht mehr abwarten. 

Ist aber auch erst 3 oder 4 mal verschoben worden. Bestellt KW 39/2014 Liefertermine: KW 15 -> ein bis zwei Wochen Verschiebung ->KW 19->KW18-> KW22
Achso Strive CF 8.0 Race L Team

Gruß
Christof


----------



## mZe92 (21. Mai 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Hatte es gestern schon über FB probiert.
> Gerade Antwort bekommen, nachdem der Service Chat auf der Website und die Hotline nicht erreichbar sind, da die Mitarbeiter in einer Schulung sind.
> Zitat von Canyon"Hallo Christof, stand jetzt ist das voraussichtliche Abholdatum in der KW 22 realistisch. Sollte sich der Termin erneut verzögern, wirst Du darüber rechtzeitig informiert. VG, 'Name entfernt' "
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich denke mal die werden das im Laufe der Woche montieren und sobald das der Fall ist wirst du ne E-Mail kriegen wo alles nötige drin steht (auch der Link zum Abholkalender)... Ich glaub momentan auch noch nicht das es was wird habe auch schon KW18 -> KW20 -> KW22 hinter mir, mal sehen... für mich ist das Rad so lange noch eine reine Fata-Morgana 

Bestellt hab ich ein Strive CF 9.0 Team Race in M.

LG Matze


----------



## Jogi1968 (21. Mai 2015)

So, ab heute ist ein Strive 9.0 Team in M, mehr zur Verfügung! Trotzdem, allen die eins haben oder noch bekomme viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike. LG Jogi


----------



## TrailProf (21. Mai 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hier mal eine kleine Motivation für alle, die noch Warten. Es lohnt sich wirklich!



SChönes Video, hängst auch ordentlich am Gas 
Botanik und Trails sehen nach Pfalz aus, oder? Muss da unbedingt irgenwann mal hin.
Aber in zwei Wochen gibts für mein Strive erstmal die Feuertaufe im Vinschgau.


----------



## Berni2806 (21. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, hab mein Bike am Montag bekommen! Hab letzte Woche überraschend eine Mail bekommen dass mein Bike bei der Fertigstellung ist und Versand wird! 
Hatte eigentlich Liefertermin KW 22. 
Aber das warten lohnt sich wirklich , top bike! 
Haltet durch! 

Leider konnte ich noch nicht ordentlich testen, aber verarbeitung ist weit besser als erwartet!


----------



## ES7.0 (22. Mai 2015)

@TrailProf ja, ist in der Pfalz. Kann ich nur Empfehlen, wobei ich das nicht so laut sagen sollte, dann wird es hier so voll. Bin schon in vielen Ecken gefahren aber hier sind die Trails schon besonders. Bezüglich der Geschw. les mal die Videounterschrift. Aber stimmt schon das Strive verleitet schon sehr dazu schnell zu fahren. Aber überraschender weise nicht nur runter. Bin normal wirklich keiner, der mega gerne bergauf fährt aber jetzt erwische ich mich als auch beim schnell hochfahren.

Hatte wirklich vom Fahrwerk und Fahrverhalten her bisher noch kein Rad, was out of the box so gut ging wie das Strive jetzt. Die einzige Umgewöhnung war das Verlagern der Bremspunkte aufgrund der erhöhten Reisegeschwindigkeit auf den Trails


----------



## Lukanier (22. Mai 2015)

Ich will meins auch endlich bekommen...dann habe ich mich vom nerve dann spectral und schließlich zum strive hochgearbeitet 

nur beim downhiller bin ich secialized gefahren und wechsel aufs lapierre nach der saison...bin also ein braver canyon huldiger und will jetzt strive^^


----------



## Ascim (22. Mai 2015)

Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt.
22.05.2015, 10:08 Uhr

Puh und das nachdem ich am 6. Oktober vor über 7 Monaten bestellt hatte und das Bike fast 11 Tage im Versand war. 

Jetzt muss es nur noch iO sein und ich bin raus


----------



## fitze (22. Mai 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hier mal eine kleine Motivation für alle, die noch Warten. Es lohnt sich wirklich!


Nice!
Der zweite Trail ist der blaue Punkt vom Weinbiet runter, richtig?
Welcher ist der erste?

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (23. Mai 2015)

@fitze hast eine pn


----------



## Staanemer (23. Mai 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hier mal eine kleine Motivation für alle, die noch Warten. Es lohnt sich wirklich!



Nett.

Nachdem dieses Video gefühlte 1000 mal im Forum verlinkt ist, hab ich es mir doch mal angeschaut.

Jetzt verstehe ich endlich, warum sich die meisten die Race Variante bestellen: volle Kanne geradeaus. Sind Kurven diesen Saison Out?


----------



## Toni ES5 (23. Mai 2015)

Mein Race hat nichts gegen Kurven


----------



## Toni ES5 (23. Mai 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nett.
> 
> Nachdem dieses Video gefühlte 1000 mal im Forum verlinkt ist, hab ich es mir doch mal angeschaut.
> 
> Jetzt verstehe ich endlich, warum sich die meisten die Race Variante bestellen: volle Kanne geradeaus. Sind Kurven diesen Saison Out?


Jetzt habe ich es mir auch angeschaut, hast recht anspruchsvoll ist der Weg ja nicht gerade.
Lässt sich zur Not wohl auch mit dem normalen Strive fahren.


----------



## ES7.0 (23. Mai 2015)

Meins hat auch nichts gegen Kurven Auf dem ersten Trail sieht man das ja auch in dem engen Teilstück bei den schnellen Richtungswechsel. Geht auch trotz der race Geo gut ums Eck und taugt zum Stoplerbiken. Stehe nur nicht so auf lange Vorbauten. Finde das macht ein Bike träger als der lange Rahmen, zumindest gefühlt.

Das kannst auch mit dem Race Hardtail fahren, geht auch problemlos aber wie auf jedem Gopro video würde ich nicht so sehr über den Trail urteilen, aufgrund des Videos. Genauso wenig über das Rad. Das Video war mehr oder weniger ein Abfallprodukt, was bei dem Test des Chest Mounts entstanden ist.


----------



## Toni ES5 (23. Mai 2015)

Soll auch nicht böse gemeint sein, schließlich fahre ich auch oft Trails dieser Art. Ich persönlich habe mich auch
bewußt nach Testfahrten für die Race entschieden, obwohl ich es ausschließlich als Touren Enduro einsetzen werde.
Für den Park habe ich ja ein DHX. Für mich war die Race Version einfach das komplettere Bike was auch erstaunlicher
weise auf technischen Trails bergauf besser klettert. Aber beide Versionen sind echt klasse, ich glaube wenn man beide in
der Garage stehen hat, wird die auswahl für die verschiedensten Touren echt schwer.


----------



## mZe92 (23. Mai 2015)

Hat schon jemand was gehört bzgl. KW 22?


----------



## mZe92 (26. Mai 2015)

So! KW22, direkt mal bei Canyon nachgefragt was die Aufträge für diese Woche angeht... Habe ja zum Glück 2 Aufträge für diese Woche, ich hoffe es kommt wenigstens ein Bike!


----------



## Fire578 (26. Mai 2015)

Nope, noch ist Funkstille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (26. Mai 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Nope, noch ist Funkstille.



Meine Nachricht bei FB hamse jetzt gesehen, mal sehen was da für ne Antwort kommt....


----------



## mZe92 (26. Mai 2015)

Aussage Canyon:

Aufbau wird knapp diese Woche eher nächste Woche E-Mail über Verzug gibt es morgen oder Donnerstag sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, gibt es vermeintlich eine Bestätigung des Auftrages zur Abholung spätestens Donnerstag!


----------



## Fire578 (26. Mai 2015)

Na super! Also wird es doch sicher wieder verschoben.


----------



## mZe92 (26. Mai 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Na super! Also wird es doch sicher wieder verschoben.



Ich gehe start davon aus er guckt jetzt mal nach woran es hapert, ob den die Teile alle da sind und sowas und will sich morgen nochmal melden, ich schreib euch dann hier rein was kam denke mal das betrifft auch andere aufträge in KW22....


----------



## Fire578 (26. Mai 2015)

Gerade nochmal bei C nachgefragt. 
Antwort von C.:
Hi Christof, die KW 22 ist weiterhin realistisch. Die Räder werden aller Voraussicht nach in dieser Woche aufgebaut und werden dann zur Abholung bereit gestellt. VG, <Name>

Jetzt bin ich echt gespannt...


----------



## mZe92 (26. Mai 2015)

"Dein Bike gehört jetzt definitiv zu den ersten die Aufgebaut werden."

Hat er noch nachträglich geschrieben, klingt vielversprechend. Ich drücke dir bzw. uns die Daumen @Fire578 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil_wind (26. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe gerade die Verschiebung in KW 28 bekommen


----------



## mZe92 (26. Mai 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Also ich habe gerade die Verschiebung in KW 28 bekommen



Du hast doch letztes Jahr im August bestellt oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Phil_wind (26. Mai 2015)

Ja das stimmt. Ein 8.0 reg blau. Aber nach letzten Verschiebung auf KW 19 habe in in KW17 storniert und mich nach nach Alternative umgesehen. Preislich und ausstattungsmäßig nicht das richtige gefunden und mich dann in KW 19 vom Liefertermin KW 20 für das 8.0 Race blenden lassen( hatte bei der Suche einer Alternative Chancen 1x11 zu fahren und Rock Shox gefiel mir plötzlich auch sehr gut.) also noch mal bestellt. In KW 20 dann: wegen hohem Arbeitsaufkommen 1-2 Wochen länger und heute in KW 22 die Verschiebungen in KW 28 wegen Lieferengpässen der Rahmen. 
Und jetzt stehe ich immer noch ohne Rad da. Vielleicht hätte ich das regular in KW 19 ja bekommen aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht dran. Oder will nicht  selbst schuld jedenfalls irgendwie.


----------



## Schmitze82 (26. Mai 2015)

Mein Strive CF 9.0 RACE M in blau ist aktuell auch noch für KW22 vorgesehen... Da ich es nicht glauben konnte habe ich am Freitag telefonisch nachgefragt: "Aktuell ist keine Verzögerung vorgesehen" Wenn man aber einmal diesen Thread kennt glaubt man nicht dran!!


----------



## Lukanier (26. Mai 2015)

bei mir wurde verspätung von kw 22 auf kw 25 fixiert. aba angeblich bin ich dort der erste in der charge^^


----------



## mZe92 (27. Mai 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Ein 8.0 reg blau. Aber nach letzten Verschiebung auf KW 19 habe in in KW17 storniert und mich nach nach Alternative umgesehen. Preislich und ausstattungsmäßig nicht das richtige gefunden und mich dann in KW 19 vom Liefertermin KW 20 für das 8.0 Race blenden lassen( hatte bei der Suche einer Alternative Chancen 1x11 zu fahren und Rock Shox gefiel mir plötzlich auch sehr gut.) also noch mal bestellt. In KW 20 dann: wegen hohem Arbeitsaufkommen 1-2 Wochen länger und heute in KW 22 die Verschiebungen in KW 28 wegen Lieferengpässen der Rahmen.
> Und jetzt stehe ich immer noch ohne Rad da. Vielleicht hätte ich das regular in KW 19 ja bekommen aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht dran. Oder will nicht  selbst schuld jedenfalls irgendwie.



Natürlich megascheisse gelaufen :/ Die ganzen Verzögerungen das ist echt krank wie können die sich so verkalkulieren...?

@Schmitze82 das sagen die immer solange noch nicht Mittwoch Mittag / Donnerstag Mittag ist, dort werden nämlich die Verschiebungsnachrichten versendet.


----------



## jibber80 (28. Mai 2015)

Was geht ab mit kw22?!


----------



## royblacky (28. Mai 2015)

Nix. Hab vor einer Stunde angerufen. Mitarbeiter konnte nichts zu meinem Auftrag sagen. Ich soll abwarten


----------



## jibber80 (28. Mai 2015)

royblacky schrieb:


> Nix. Hab vor einer Stunde angerufen. Mitarbeiter konnte nichts zu meinem Auftrag sagen. Ich soll abwarten


Hmm.....echt ein Drama langsam


----------



## mZe92 (28. Mai 2015)

Habe heute morgen die Info bekommen mein Auftrag sei in Kommissionierung, ich sollte im Laufe von heute oder morgen einen Link zum Abholkalender erhalten, bisher aber noch keine Info. Mir wurde sogar angeboten das Bike im Karton abzuholen wenn ich für Samstag keinen Termin mehr kriege ! Daher endlich mal ein positives Zeichen für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (28. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen die Info bekommen mein Auftrag sei in Kommissionierung, ich sollte im Laufe von heute oder morgen einen Link zum Abholkalender erhalten, bisher aber noch keine Info. Mir wurde sogar angeboten das Bike im Karton abzuholen wenn ich für Samstag keinen Termin mehr kriege ! Daher endlich mal ein positives Zeichen für mich!



Ich habe noch nichts gehört. Im Karton würde ich es zur Not allerdings auch abholen wenn ich es dafür am Samstag in Händen halten würde. Aber leider noch keine Mail. Ich trau mich schon gar nicht schon wieder nachzufragen.


----------



## mZe92 (28. Mai 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts gehört. Im Karton würde ich es zur Not allerdings auch abholen wenn ich es dafür am Samstag in Händen halten würde. Aber leider noch keine Mail. Ich trau mich schon gar nicht schon wieder nachzufragen.



Ja wobei ich da so meine Bedenken habe und das lieber professionell montieren lassen würde... auf den Tag kommt es jetzt auch nicht an...


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

na das sind ja tolle Aussichten...
Momentan hab ich für mein Strife CF 9.0 SL in XL noch keine Meldung erhalten, dass es sich nochmals verzögert, aber eine Versandbenachrichtigung hab ich auch noch nicht...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Fire578 (28. Mai 2015)

Gerade den Support angerufen. Aktueller Liefertermin KW25 Begründung hat er noch nicht, kommt dann mit der Mail. Email geht heute abend spät oder morgen früh raus.

Historie:
Strive CF 8.0 Race L Team
Bestellt KW 39/2014 Liefertermine: KW 15 -> ein bis zwei Wochen Verschiebung ->KW 19->KW18-> KW22-> KW25

Gruß
Christof


----------



## G.Heim (28. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> "Dein Bike gehört jetzt definitiv zu den ersten die Aufgebaut werden."


Das wurde mir heute auch gesagt, nach 40 Minuten in der Warteschleife. Ist wohl gerade so ein vorgekauter Standardspruch.
Durch weiteres Nachfragen wurde alles nur noch unklarer...
Fakt ist:
KW 22 wäre mal wieder mein aktueller Liefertermin gewesen. Die Verschiebungsmail wird auch wieder danach kommen.
Ich war mal so begeistert von dieser Firma.


----------



## andreeisenbeis (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich hier zum ersten Mal.
Ich habe mein Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race M Factory Enduro Team Anfang dieses Jahr bestellt (KW 2 denke ich)
Zuerst hiess es KW15 (Am Freitag Nachmittag in KW15 kam die Meldung mit Verzögerung auf KW18. Als Entschädigung habe ich den lächerlichen Karton für 17 Euro nicht berechnet bekommen)
Dann kam am Donnerstag der KW17 die Meldung mit Verzögerung bis KW22 (Als Entschädigung habe ich eine Oakley zugeagt bekommen). Jetzt ist Freitag Vormittag in KW22 und ich habe immer noch keine Antwort. Letzte Woche Donnerstag habe ich mal nachgehackt und eine Antwort bekommen, dass der Liefertermin durchaus noch realistisch sei. Gestern habe ich nochmal per Mail nachgefragt und noch keine Antwort bekommen. 
Ich vermute stark, dass ich auch eine Vertröstung auf KW25 hinnehmen werden muss, so wie Fire578.
Ich finde die grösste Frechheit an der Sache, dass sie es mir so spät mitteilen, obwohl sie es ja offensichtlich schon länger wissen....

Gruss André


----------



## Fire578 (29. Mai 2015)

andreeisenbeis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich melde mich hier zum ersten Mal.
> Ich habe mein Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race M Factory Enduro Team Anfang dieses Jahr bestellt (KW 2 denke ich)
> ...



Ich hab diese Woche Dienstag nachgefragt, da war noch alles ok und Donnerstag wird mir an der Hotline mitgeteilt, dass es KW 25 wird. Email hab ich auch noch keine bekommen. Ich versteh das auch nicht so ganz. Wie planen die denn ihre Montagen und Lieferungen?


----------



## andreeisenbeis (29. Mai 2015)

Das ist doch lächerlich, die können mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass sie am Dienstag der Meinung sind, sie können in spätestens 3 tagen liefern und 2 Tage später der Meinung sind, sie können erst in 3 Wochen liefern. Wo liegt denn da die Logik?


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2015)

andreeisenbeis schrieb:


> Das ist doch lächerlich, die können mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass sie am Dienstag der Meinung sind, sie können in spätestens 3 tagen liefern und 2 Tage später der Meinung sind, sie können erst in 3 Wochen liefern. Wo liegt denn da die Logik?


Vielleicht Unwissenheit mit einer Prise Hinhaltetaktik?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreeisenbeis (29. Mai 2015)

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich storniere sobald ich die Mail bekomme, ich bin langsam echt sauer. Ich hab mich bisher leider nur auf dieses Bike konzentriert, hat jemand ne Idee, was denn so interessante Alternativen zum Strive CF 8.0 Race sind?
Vielleicht wirds dieses da: http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/enduro/slash/slash_9/#

Hat jemand noch andere Ideen?

Mir ist wichtig, dass ich die Pike bekomme und die 1x11 Schaltung......

Gruss André


----------



## Fire578 (29. Mai 2015)

andreeisenbeis schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich storniere sobald ich die Mail bekomme, ich bin langsam echt sauer. Ich hab mich bisher leider nur auf dieses Bike konzentriert, hat jemand ne Idee, was denn so interessante Alternativen zum Strive CF 8.0 Race sind?
> Vielleicht wirds dieses da: http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/enduro/slash/slash_9/#
> 
> Hat jemand noch andere Ideen?
> ...



Alternativen gibt es viele! 
Spezi Enduro
Trek Slash
Yeti SB6c
Cannondale Jekyll 27.5" (ist für dich raus wegen der Gabel) 
Santa Cruz Nomad
Nicolai ION 16"
YT Capra
Propain Tyee
to be continued

Aber so wie bei dem Trek sind die alle ein gutes Stück teurer oder haben ebenfalls Lieferschwierigkeiten, so wie das YT Capra.

Ich hab mich für das Canyon entschieden, weil ein Upgrade von meinem Spezi Enduro auf das neue 27,5" Enduro ersten auch viel teurer geworden wäre, zweitens die Geo des Canyon mir super gefällt, drittens der Shareshifter als die Innovation des Jahres gilt, viertens die Ausstattung top ist für den Preis und genau so wie ich es mir auch selbst aufbauen würde (bzw. ich nicht sofort anfangen muss an einem neuen Rad alle möglichen Teile zu tauschen) und last but not least, dass Strive einfach super aussieht.

Die dauernde Verschiebung geht mir allerdings auch langsam auf den Nerv. Ich wollte schon diese Saison noch damit fahren. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann storniere ich Mitte August und kaufe mir das gleiche Rad im Canyon Sparbuch für ca. 300€ weniger. Aber solange lasse ich meine Bestellung noch stehen.


----------



## mohlo (29. Mai 2015)

andreeisenbeis schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch andere Ideen?
> 
> Mir ist wichtig, dass ich die Pike bekomme und die 1x11 Schaltung......


 
Ganz klar: Ein *Radon Slide Carbon 27,5 X01*!


----------



## Fire578 (29. Mai 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Ein *Radon Slide Carbon 27,5 X01*!


LOL! Das ist aber auch nur in S 16" Lieferbar und in den anderen Größen gar nicht.


----------



## andreeisenbeis (29. Mai 2015)

An sich ne gute Alternative, nur denke ich, dass es da auch nicht besser sein wird. Laut Bike-Discount erst in KW26 lieferbar....

Gruss André


----------



## Fire578 (29. Mai 2015)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon eine Mail von Canyon bekommen, das es sich verschiebt? Ich hab die immer noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## royblacky (29. Mai 2015)

Auch noch nix
Strive CF 9.0 race M blue


----------



## andreeisenbeis (29. Mai 2015)

Ich auch noch nix obwohl ich diese Woche schon 2mal per Mail nachgefragt habe


----------



## DIRTDIRTDIRT (29. Mai 2015)

Hab gerade die Info erhalten, dass der Liefertermin (Strive AL 6.0 Race, Schwarz, Large) von KW 21 auf KW 25 verschoben wurde. Ursprünglich war der Termin sogar mal KW 16. Angeblich sind die Rahmen noch nicht da. Ist echt zum Kotzen.Ich überlege zu stornieren.


----------



## Fire578 (29. Mai 2015)

So! Jetzt reichts! Mail ist gerade gekommen. Lieferengpass beim Rahmen, KW25, leidenschaftlicher Radfahrer, Verständnis, bla bla bla 

Aber diesmal gibt es noch nicht mal eine Entschädigung. Bedeutet, für mich, es gibt ein Canyon Multifunktionstuch und ne Oakley und thats it. Ein Rad wäre mal schön liebe C. Fraktion...

Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW25. Der verschiebt sich dann um weitere, keine Ahnung wieviel, Wochen. Wer entschädigt mich dann für den Verlust den ich dadurch mache, dass ich mein altes Rad erst am Ende der Saison anstatt am Anfang verkaufen kann?


----------



## SteilISTgeil (29. Mai 2015)

Auch grad auf KW 25 vertröstet worden!!!
Strive 8.0 Race M


----------



## Miriquidibiker (29. Mai 2015)

Solange es Kunden gibt, die dieses Verhalten tolerieren und sich Woche um Woche vertrösten lassen um vielleicht gegen Ende des Jahres ein Bike zu bekommen, was vor einem Jahr bestellt wurde, wird sich nichts ändern. Ich habe meine Bestellung storniert, weil ich das Verhalten von Canyon zu k....  finde und weil dieses Bike, mit gewissem Abstand betrachtet , völlig überbewertet wird. Das perfekte Marketing hatte anfangs auch bei mir den "Will-ich-haben-Effekt" ausgelöst. Das Dingt ist doch, das es für das Enduro-Werksteam völlig egal ist, ob das Teil länger als ein Rennen hält, die haben einen Techniker am Platz der bei Bedarf tauscht was defekt ist. Aber wir als Normalos müssen uns wochenlang mit Canyon rumschlagen. Gibt Canyon eine Garantie das es diese Technologie in 2 Jahren noch gibt? Der Shifter ist doch ein Glücksspiel, geht er oder geht er nicht? Was passiert wenn ich die jährliche Wartung durch Canyon nicht durchführen lasse? Wenn dieses Teil so ausgereift ist, warum fällt es nicht unter die Garantiebedingungen des Rahmens? Ich war bis vor diesem Strivedilemma ein großer Fan von Canyon, habe noch 2 Bikes in Gebrauch (NerveAM, TorqueEX) aber leider ist Canyon nicht mehr die Firma die sie vor paar Jahren noch war. Sorry das musste mal raus. Schönes WE, gehe jetzt biken.............


----------



## Rosskopfracer (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo bin neu hier im Forum,
beobachte aber das geschehen schon seit einiger Zeit
und habe mir trotzdem ein Strive CF 9.0 Race M in KW17 bestellt.

1. Liefertermin war KW19,
2. Liefertermin war KW22 - (Multifunktions Halstuch),
und nun vor einer Stunde ist es verschoben worden auf KW28  und einen Canyon Rucksack als Entschädigung.

Ich werde es wohl auch aussitzen bis es geliefert wird bin einfach zu sehr von diesem Bike überzeugt,
und warte ja bei weitem noch nicht so lange wie viele Andere hier im Forum.


----------



## G.Heim (29. Mai 2015)

Von KW 22 auf KW 29 Race 8 blau L


----------



## royblacky (29. Mai 2015)

Ja, auch KW 28
CF 9.0 RACE M BLUE


----------



## exbonner (30. Mai 2015)

Und in ein paar Wochen werden dann die 2016er Modelle vorgestellt und einige haben ihre Modelle aus der Herbstbestellung 2014 noch nicht!? Das müsste Canyon doch selbst peinlich sein...

Aber meinen Respekt für Euer Durchhaltevermögen. Mit so viel Geduld wäre ich nicht gesegnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascim (30. Mai 2015)

Die neuen Modelle werden im September vorgestellt, soweit ich gehört habe. Trotzdem natürlich ein endloser Witz. Mein Bike ist gekommen hat wohl aber einen transportschaden. Ich war nicht da wegen Dienstreise und nun hoffe ich dass es nix schlimmes ist da keine Meldung an DHL gemacht wurde. Bleibt spannend...  Bis morgen vormittag


----------



## mZe92 (31. Mai 2015)

Miriquidibiker schrieb:


> Solange es Kunden gibt, die dieses Verhalten tolerieren und sich Woche um Woche vertrösten lassen um vielleicht gegen Ende des Jahres ein Bike zu bekommen, was vor einem Jahr bestellt wurde, wird sich nichts ändern. Ich habe meine Bestellung storniert, weil ich das Verhalten von Canyon zu k....  finde und weil dieses Bike, mit gewissem Abstand betrachtet , völlig überbewertet wird. Das perfekte Marketing hatte anfangs auch bei mir den "Will-ich-haben-Effekt" ausgelöst. Das Dingt ist doch, das es für das Enduro-Werksteam völlig egal ist, ob das Teil länger als ein Rennen hält, die haben einen Techniker am Platz der bei Bedarf tauscht was defekt ist. Aber wir als Normalos müssen uns wochenlang mit Canyon rumschlagen. Gibt Canyon eine Garantie das es diese Technologie in 2 Jahren noch gibt? Der Shifter ist doch ein Glücksspiel, geht er oder geht er nicht? Was passiert wenn ich die jährliche Wartung durch Canyon nicht durchführen lasse? Wenn dieses Teil so ausgereift ist, warum fällt es nicht unter die Garantiebedingungen des Rahmens? Ich war bis vor diesem Strivedilemma ein großer Fan von Canyon, habe noch 2 Bikes in Gebrauch (NerveAM, TorqueEX) aber leider ist Canyon nicht mehr die Firma die sie vor paar Jahren noch war. Sorry das musste mal raus. Schönes WE, gehe jetzt biken.............



Naja man muss sich halt auch mal die Frage stellen wer denn überhaupt direkte Konkurrenz ist weil bei YT ist das Spiel nicht anders, ein Kollege von mir hätte seines Mitte/Ende April bekommen sollen und wurde jetzt auf mitte Juni vertröstet. Wenn es einem Wert ist 8000 EUR für ein Fahrrad auszugeben das dieselbe Austattung hat wie bei Canyon eines für 5000, dann bitte. Das ist eben der Nachteil am "Direktvertrieb" es kan nie jemand genau sagen wann kommt dein Rad weil einfach zu viele Abhängigkeiten geschaffen werden als bei Distributoren zumal Direktversender meist auch immer kleinere Händler sind. Ich finde hier kann man nicht nur Canyon abstempeln.



Rosskopfracer schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu hier im Forum,
> beobachte aber das geschehen schon seit einiger Zeit
> und habe mir trotzdem ein Strive CF 9.0 Race M in KW17 bestellt.
> 
> ...



Hast ja Quasi kaum Wartezeit im Vergleich zu manch anderem hier. Ich hab z.B. ein CF 9.0 Team in M in Kalenderwoche 1 bestellt.

Erster Liefertermin war KW18, dann KW20 dann KW22 und jetzt hab ich diese Woche den Abholkalender erhalten um es in KW23 abholen zu können. Ich habe auch versucht einiges rauszuholen, alles was man mir angeboten hat war ein 70,00 EUR Gutschein für den Online-Shop, weil die Bikes schon sehr knapp kalkuliert sind (durchaus möglich, wenn ich die Teile alle einzeln bestelle bin ich bei 4700 EUR zumal der Euro-Kurs ja richtig Mies geworden ist über März/April).

Also ich bin Mittwoch bei Canyon um mein Strive in Empfang zu nehmen. Ich hoffe es hält was es verspricht!


----------



## SlayerLover (31. Mai 2015)

*UMFRAGE ZUM SHAPESHIFTER (https://indivsurvey.de/shapeshifter/24512/I22r97)*

Ich fahre mein Strive nun seit Anfang Februar und lese hier ständig von Problemen mit dem ShapeShifter(SS), teilweise bis zum Totalausfall 
Bei mir macht der SS auch des öfteren Probleme, so fährt der SS nicht 100% raus im bergauf Modus, da der Druck im SS zu niedrig ist und auf Dauer scheinbar Druck verliert 

Von daher mal die Frage an ALLE, wie stehts um Euren SS?

Nachfolgend habe ich eine Online Umfrage gestartet um mal genau zu erfahren wie es um den SS tatsächlich steht 
https://indivsurvey.de/shapeshifter/24512/I22r97

Resultat der Umfrage teile ich Euch an gleicher Stelle anschließend mit 

Beste Grüße,
StriveLover


----------



## Blue729 (31. Mai 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> *UMFRAGE ZUM SHAPESHIFTER (https://indivsurvey.de/shapeshifter/24512/I22r97)*
> 
> Ich fahre mein Strive nun seit Anfang Februar und lese hier ständig von Problemen mit dem ShapeShifter(SS), teilweise bis zum Totalausfall
> Bei mir macht der SS auch des öfteren Probleme, so fährt der SS nicht 100% raus im bergauf Modus, da der Druck im SS zu niedrig ist und auf Dauer scheinbar Druck verliert
> ...




Inzwischen kenne ich 3 Strive Fahrer.
Davon Shapeshifter Probleme und Totalausfälle, alle 3!

Wirklich sehr schade, dass das System offenbar Probleme macht.
Vor allem tun mir die Käufer leid, die ab 2016 mit ihrem ersten Strivemodelljahr mit SS keine großen Chancen mehr auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt haben. Wer kauft denn sowas noch, wenn es 2016 eine überarbeitete Version gibt. Sofern Canyon am SS festhält.


----------



## grobi59 (31. Mai 2015)

Das ist doch Quatsch was du schreibst! Wenn es einen verbesserten SS 2016 geben sollte, wird er dieselben Einbaumaße wie das '15er Modell haben, so dass bei einem Defekt auch das neue Modell verbaut werden kann.


----------



## Blue729 (31. Mai 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch was du schreibst! Wenn es einen verbesserten SS 2016 geben sollte, wird er dieselben Einbaumaße wie das '15er Modell haben, so dass bei einem Defekt auch das neue Modell verbaut werden kann.



Das ist doch Quatsch was du schreibst!

"Geben sollte"?

Muss es geben! Ob die kompatibel sind wird sich zeigen. Falls Canyon überhaupt am SS festhält. War ja jetzt nicht gerade der "Durchbruch".


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (1. Juni 2015)

Warum sollte der 2016er SS gleich dem 2015er SS sein!?
Die wollen doch ein komplett neues Rad verkaufen, nicht nur den SS tauschen! Womöglich auch noch auf Garantie?


----------



## SportsHenni (2. Juni 2015)

Servus,

so, setze mich hier auch mal mit dazu. Habe mit das Strive CF 9.0 Team bestellt.  *VORFREUDE*

Bin mal gespannt ob es die richtige Entscheidung für mich war.
Von der Optik bin ich ja komplett angetan, schon damals als es vorgestellt wurde.
Aktuell fahre ich ein 2013er Nerve AL und wollte ursprünglich mal auf Nerve CF umsteigen mit weniger Gewicht (Richtung 10kg).
Mangels Nachfolger viel diese Option leider flach.

Dann hatte ich das Cannondale Trigger 27.5 Carbon Team im Auge, aber nochmal einen solchen Mehrpreis war es mir dann doch nicht wert.
Nun habe ich deutlich mehr Federweg bei ähnlichem Gewicht meines Nerve AL.

Hoffe nur mit der einen Kettenblatt Lösung werde ich glücklich.
Hat jemand seines auf 2x10er Antrieb umgerüstet? Oder welches Kettenblatt fahrt ihr vorne?

EDIT:
Suche noch (farblich) passende Plattformapedale, möglichst leicht. Was habt Ihr so verbaut?

VG


----------



## mZe92 (2. Juni 2015)

SportsHenni schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> so, setze mich hier auch mal mit dazu. Habe mit das Strive CF 9.0 Team bestellt.  *VORFREUDE*
> 
> ...



Spank Spikes in Orange habe ich mir dazu bestellt, die kleben am Fuß wie sonst was und haben eine geile Optik passend zum Orange im Rahmen ! Habe auch das 9.0 Team und kann es morgen abholen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportsHenni (2. Juni 2015)

@mZe92: Ja, die hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst, oder aber die DMR Vault gefallen mir auch ganz gut.

Laut Termin kann ich meines übernächste Woche abholen, ist ja quasi fast bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Lukanier (2. Juni 2015)

meins wurde telefonisch bestätigt für kw25....ich bin mal gepannt^^


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (2. Juni 2015)

Meins wurde schriftlich bestätigt auf KW24, das Jahr haben Sie allerdings nicht dazu geschrieben...


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (2. Juni 2015)

... wurde an DHL übergeben ...


----------



## bartos0815 (2. Juni 2015)

Blue729 schrieb:


> Inzwischen kenne ich 3 Strive Fahrer.
> Davon Shapeshifter Probleme und Totalausfälle, alle 3!
> 
> Wirklich sehr schade, dass das System offenbar Probleme macht.
> Vor allem tun mir die Käufer leid, die ab 2016 mit ihrem ersten Strivemodelljahr mit SS keine großen Chancen mehr auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt haben. Wer kauft denn sowas noch, wenn es 2016 eine überarbeitete Version gibt. Sofern Canyon am SS festhält.



drum habens den ss auch letztes jahr verhüllt. damit dieses schrottige bauteil nicht gleich für alle sichtbar wird....


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (2. Juni 2015)

... in der Garage beim rumstehen wird er schon halten ... zum Fahren hab ich eh keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportsHenni (3. Juni 2015)

Habe KW24 nun als "Versanddatum" (hole es ja ab) schriftlich vorliegen. Mal schauen, das wäre ja dann wirklich mal flott.....

Wird also Zeit das ich mir die Pedale bestelle, nicht das ich am Ende ein Rad ohne Pedale habe, wäre ärgerlich.  
Im Canyon Shop wären die HT AN 14A Platform noch ganz interessant, gibts auch in Orange. Hat die jemand, ist das Orange in etwa identisch?


----------



## Blue729 (4. Juni 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> *UMFRAGE ZUM SHAPESHIFTER (https://indivsurvey.de/shapeshifter/24512/I22r97)*
> 
> Ich fahre mein Strive nun seit Anfang Februar und lese hier ständig von Problemen mit dem ShapeShifter(SS), teilweise bis zum Totalausfall
> Bei mir macht der SS auch des öfteren Probleme, so fährt der SS nicht 100% raus im bergauf Modus, da der Druck im SS zu niedrig ist und auf Dauer scheinbar Druck verliert
> ...



Und, Zwischenergebnis?


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (4. Juni 2015)

Ja, wäre echt interessant!


----------



## SlayerLover (4. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich darf Euch nochmals kurz auf die *Umfrage zum ShapeShifter* hinweisen.

Bislang über 60 Teilnehmer, die sich über den Zustand ihrees SS äußerten.

Umfrageergebnis everöffentliche ich dann hier am kommenden Sonntagabend, nach einer Woche Laufzeit!



SlayerLover schrieb:


> *UMFRAGE ZUM SHAPESHIFTER (https://indivsurvey.de/shapeshifter/24512/I22r97)*
> 
> Ich fahre mein Strive nun seit Anfang Februar und lese hier ständig von Problemen mit dem ShapeShifter(SS), teilweise bis zum Totalausfall
> Bei mir macht der SS auch des öfteren Probleme, so fährt der SS nicht 100% raus im bergauf Modus, da der Druck im SS zu niedrig ist und auf Dauer scheinbar Druck verliert
> ...


----------



## gunznoc (4. Juni 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich darf Euch nochmals kurz auf die *Umfrage zum ShapeShifter* hinweisen.
> 
> ...



Wie wird lediglich folgendes angezeigt:



> Die maximale Anzahl der Teilnehmer wurde erreicht.


----------



## SlayerLover (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,
hier das Ergebnis der ShapeShifter(SS) Umfrage.
Es haben 75 CANYON Strive Besitzer teilgenommen und wie folgt über ihre Erfahrung mit dem SS berichtet:






Damit haben bereits ca. 43% der Teilnehmer temporäre Probleme bzw. Komplettausfälle am SS zu beklagen.
Dem stehen ca. 58% gegenüber, die problemlos mit dem SS fahren.

Das Bike ist jetzt seit ca. 5 Monate auf dem Markt und die Umfrage nicht wirklich repräsentativ, da die meisten ihr Bike erste seit einigen Wochen fahren. Die Umfrage Ende des Jahres nach der Saison zu wiederholen, wird sicher interessant.

Grüße,
StriveLover

PS: Das genutze Online Umfragetool erlaubt leider nur 75 Teilnehmer die heute erreicht wurden, daher das vorzeitige Umfrageende!



SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich darf Euch nochmals kurz auf die *Umfrage zum ShapeShifter* hinweisen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (4. Juni 2015)

Na das ist nicht sonderlich vertrauenaerweckend.. 
Dalls der SS wirklich hapert, hat man nun ein Argument bei Canyon...


----------



## vosmic (5. Juni 2015)

Umfrage bei 75 Leuten die wenig representativ ist. Ich kann daraus nur den wenig überraschenden Schluss ziehen, dass es mit dem Bauteil zu Ausfällen kommen kann. Generelles kann ich daraus nicht ablesen. Und selbst wenn er bei mir ausfällt dann  wird er halt getauscht.


----------



## Ascim (5. Juni 2015)

Liebe Leuts, mein Bike ist jetzt gekommen (bestellt 10. Oktober) aber ich kann euch sagen das Warten lohnt sich! Versucht durchzuhalten!


----------



## vosmic (5. Juni 2015)

Lrs hast Du direkt getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue729 (5. Juni 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Umfrage bei 75 Leuten die wenig representativ ist. Ich kann daraus nur den wenig überraschenden Schluss ziehen, dass es mit dem Bauteil zu Ausfällen kommen kann. Generelles kann ich daraus nicht ablesen. Und selbst wenn er bei mir ausfällt dann  wird er halt getauscht.



Da versuchst du es dir wohl selber schön zu reden.


----------



## vosmic (5. Juni 2015)

genau


----------



## SportsHenni (5. Juni 2015)

Juhuuuuuu "letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben".

Pedale habe ich nun die DMR Vault bestellt.


----------



## Ascim (5. Juni 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Lrs hast Du direkt getauscht?


Ja den anderen nicht gefahren.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (7. Juni 2015)

Hab meins!


----------



## SportsHenni (7. Juni 2015)

Fotos? Ich hole meins kommendes WE.


----------



## Canyon_Support (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo IBC User,


erstmal vielen Dank an Dich, SlayerLover, dass  Du  die Umfrage zum Strive gestartet hast.

Wir sind überrascht von den Ergebnissen, weil sie von unseren täglichen Erfahrungen in unserer Kundenbetreuung abweichen. Das Strive ist hier nicht auffällig – die Defektrate völlig in der normalen Serienstreuung aller anderen Serien. Daher werden wir umgehend eine Kundenumfrage unter unseren Strive Kunden starten, um für mehr Klarheit zu sorgen. Wir haben bereits mehrere tausend Strive Räder ausgeliefert – durch unsere direkten Kontaktmöglichkeiten werden wir zeitnah ein Bild erhalten über das wir Dich und Euch alle im Forum natürlich informieren. Falls es Schwierigkeiten mit Undichtigkeiten geben sollte, werden wir uns dem Thema natürlich umgehend annehmen.

Bei allen Kunden, die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben bedanken wir uns ebenfalls – setzt Euch gerne über eine PM mit uns in Verbindung. Selbstverständlich könnt ihr das Strive weiterhin nutzen, Eure Sicherheit ist nicht gefährdet. Natürlich sollt ihr den vollen Fahrspaß haben, daher freuen wir uns über eine Nachricht.


Dein Canyon Team


----------



## Fire578 (10. Juni 2015)

"die letzte Etappe startet: Wir stellen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit zusammen und werden sie demnächst an
unseren Showroom in Koblenz übergeben."

YYYYEEEESSSSS


----------



## Lukanier (10. Juni 2015)

och gott ich will das auch endlich lesen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreeisenbeis (10. Juni 2015)

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL.

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukanier (10. Juni 2015)

neid neid neid neid neid neid neid^^


----------



## Fire578 (10. Juni 2015)

andreeisenbeis schrieb:


> die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
> sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL.
> 
> geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wenn deines in 48h an DHL geht, dann ist meines ja evtl. in 48h im Showroom. Heißt mit viel Glück bekomme ich es am Samstag noch 

Aber eigentlich sollte ich es erst glauben, wenn ich es in Händen halte.


----------



## andreeisenbeis (10. Juni 2015)

Ich habe soeben die nächste Nachricht bekommen, dass meines an DHL übergeben wurde. Also gute Chancen für Deines bis zum Wochenende. Vielleicht reicht es sogar für meins noch bis zum WE.....


----------



## SportsHenni (11. Juni 2015)

So, übermorgen hole ich es es ab *freu freu freu*. Pedale sind gestern bereits eingetroffen.


----------



## roulyourboat (12. Juni 2015)

Ahoi. Hat jemand in der Schweiz bei Purecycling.ch bestellt? Mein Strive CF8.0 Regular M sollte gemäss Info von Canyon in KW24 versendet werden. Von Canyon habe ich bisher nichts gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (12. Juni 2015)

Das geht schonmal in der Masse an Verschiebungen unter. Du musst dich schon selber melden


----------



## roulyourboat (12. Juni 2015)

Hab ich natürlich (via E-Mail). Eine Verschiebung der schweizer Rahmen (Strive statt Canyon Aufdruck) ist meines Wissens noch nicht bekannt. Die waren schon immer auf KW25 terminiert.
Mal schauen ob nächste Woche noch was geht... Hab ja noch mein Nerve AM, das bis dahin noch halten sollte.


----------



## Lukanier (12. Juni 2015)

oh gott mein bike is unterwegs!!!


----------



## Fire578 (12. Juni 2015)

Heute die Mail mit dem Abholkalender bekommen. Leider hab ich erst nächsten Samstag Zeit dafür, da vor Dienstag keine Termine mehr frei waren. Auf die Woche kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## SportsHenni (13. Juni 2015)

So, heute geholt und die erste Tour hinter mir. Shapeshifter klappt auf anhieb perfekt! Optik des Mtb ist der Hammer.

Dämpfer muss ich noch richtig einstellen. Habe in Steigungen noch das Problem das es sich hoppelig anfühlt als würde es zu stark wippen, was es aber eigentlich nicht wirklich tut wenn ich mir den Dämpfer beim fahren anschaue.

34er Kettenblatt geht gerade so. Musste doch häufiger bei Steigungen bis in den 1. runter.


----------



## grobi59 (13. Juni 2015)

CF 9.0 Race in schwarz in M und L ab Lager lieferbar.


----------



## hunter15 (17. Juni 2015)

Hab mir vor kurzem das AL 7.0 bestellt.

Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Ich sehe bei vielen Bildern hier, dass Marshguards mit an den Bikes verbaut sind. Liefert die Canyon gleich mit?


----------



## Domowoi (17. Juni 2015)

hunter15 schrieb:


> [...]
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Ich sehe bei vielen Bildern hier, dass Marshguards mit an den Bikes verbaut sind. Liefert die Canyon gleich mit?



Nein. Die gibt es im Canyon Shop zum nachrüsten für 9,95€. Klettband zum montieren ist dabei.


----------



## Roman24 (18. Juni 2015)

Das Warten hat ein Ende


----------



## Lukanier (18. Juni 2015)

meines ist auch da und ich sag euch es ist unfassbar GEIL!!! das ding is bergab eine absolute maschine!! warten lohnt sich auf alle fälle, alleine um es den ganzen tag anzuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (18. Juni 2015)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo IBC User,
> 
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank an Dich, SlayerLover, dass  Du  die Umfrage zum Strive gestartet hast.
> ...



Sehr geehrtes Canyon-Team!

Ich weiß, dass ich hierauf vermutlich keine Antwort erhalten werde. Aber warum kommt ihr nur alle zwei bis drei Jahre unter dem Stein herausgekrochen, um Euch dann erst den Problemen bzw. Anliegen der Kunden anzunehmen? Auf Eurer Homepage und in den schicken Hochglanzbroschüren finden sich so tolle Werbebotschaften wie:

_„Wir fühlen uns der Gemeinschaft der Fahrer und den Wünschen unserer Kunden verpflichtet.“_

_„Als Teil einer Gemeinschaft gleichgesinnter stehen wir in ständigem Austausch mit unseren Kunden, um über ihre Ansprüche an unsere Produkte bestens informiert zu bleiben.“_

_„Für Fragen, Beratung sowie Service vor und nach dem Kauf sind wir ebenfalls für Dich da. Niemand kennt unsere eigenen Bikes schließlich so gut wie wir selbst.“_​
Scheinbar gilt das nicht hier im Forum - in der reichweiten-stärksten Plattform der MTB-Szene - dort wo Ihr Eure treuesten Kunden wiederfindet?! Nach Betrachtung so mancher Threads, hättet Ihr frühzeitig kompetente Hilfe anbieten und massive Schadenbegrenzung betreiben können, wenn Ihr Euch einmal persönlich und offiziell als Hersteller zu Wort gemeldet hättet. Vorbildlich sind z.B. die Bonner "Kollegen" - Dort meldet sich z.B. regelmäßig Bodo Probst himself.

Kurzum: Zeigt mehr Präsenz hier im Forum. Anstatt jeden Mist bei Facebook zu kommentieren, sollte sich Euer Social-Media-Team hier einmal am Tag blicken lassen und nicht nur still mitlesen, sondern posten!


----------



## Boltzer (18. Juni 2015)

Versteh ich auch nicht...






Das einzige, das an diesem Post,ins Jahre 2015 herübergerettet wurde ist die Ablehnung von Umfragen. Slayerlover hat die zum Glück extern durchgeführt..


Die "wichtige Info" könnte auch mal aktualisiert werden...


----------



## Fire578 (20. Juni 2015)

Da ist es endlich. Hat auch nur neun Monate gedauert. 
Morgen ist einreiten abgesagt.


----------



## astro (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinschaft, jetzt mache ich hier auch mal mit. Ich habe nach langer Überlegung zwei Varianten bestellt. Einmal das Strive CF 9.0 SL 4999,- und als Variante das Strive CF 8.0 3799,- .  
Innerlich habe ich mich eigentlich schon für das CF 8.0 entschieden, da ich finde, dass die knapp 900 Gramm keine 1200€ wert sind. XTR brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht...aber das SL ist halt schon echt geil und ich will auch nicht ständig rumschrauben müssen. Meine Erfahrung mit älteren Canyon Rädern ist sehr gut, ich hatte schon drei Stück und wirklich nie Problmem. 
Da sich ja die Lieferung, wie bei allen verzögert überlege ich gerade dem Shapeshifter eine Generation mehr zeit zu lassen sprich auf die Modelle von 2016 zu warten und meine aktuellen Bestellungen zu stornieren. Ich habe da immer so meine Zweifel bei ganz neuen Systemen, weil die meisten Kinderkrankheiten sich erst im Alltag einfinden, so viel und so intensiv können die bei Canyon gar nicht testen. Ich hab jetzt die Umfrage hier im Forum noch nicht eingesehen, aber das was ich bis jetzt hier gelesen habe lässt mich ein wenig zweifeln. Ich will nicht 3800 oder 5000 € für ein Rad ausgeben und dann nur Probleme haben. Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich zu warten?
Ich weiß die Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten.
Ich habe auch lange überlegt, ob ich ein Strive oder ein Spectral nehmen soll. Ich denke je unkomplizierter bzw. je weniger mechanische Teile ein System hat um so weniger anfällig ist es...lg astro


----------



## Beebob (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Astro, um deine Fragen zu beantworten, habe ich mir die Bikes nochmal auf der Homepage angeschaut. Das CF8.0 wäre mein Bike.
Im Vergleich zum 9.0SL - die gleichen Federelemente, XT Gruppe - zwar etwas schwerer als die XTR Gruppe, aber dafür haltbarer. Im Test der XTR Gruppe, löste sich schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit die Beschichtung an der Kurbel. Die DT Swiss Spline 1501 sind sehr gute Laufräder.
Das CF8.0 hat eine 10er Schaltgruppe, wesentlich robuster und preiswerter, wenn man mal Ersatzteile braucht - gegenüber der 11er Gruppe am 9.0SL. Das CF8.0 ist etwas schwerer, dafür robuster in der Ausstattung und man spart 1200.- €. Der Punktsieg geht ganz klar an das CF8.0. Wer allerdings auf Exklusivität steht und Gewicht sparen will - der entscheidet sich für das 9.0SL. Mit Sicherheit hat der Shapeshifter noch Kinderkrankheiten, die mit Sicherheit in der zweiten Generation nachgebessert werden. Das Ding kostet 60.- Euro. Man könnte das Teil auswechseln, falls es einen neuen Shifter gibt, voraus gesetzt er passt auch an 2015er Bikes. Bedenke, wenn du auf ein 2016er Bike warten willst, wird es bestimmt teurer, weil alle Hersteller Preiserhöhungen angekündigt haben, oder die Komponentenauswahl wird schlechter.
... und die Warterei fängt wieder von vorne an.


----------



## astro (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Beebob, ich finde du hast vollkommen recht. Ich bin auch eh ein etwas schwerer Fahrer und was spielen da 900 Gramm bei einem Bike für eine Rolle? Deine Argumente finde ich total schlüssig und XTR war schon immer was für Snops, oder eben Profis, die das sauteure Zeug gesponsert bekommen. Früher, so 1996, ich weiß gar nicht mehr, als ich mit dem Biken angefangen habe (noch als armer Student), haben wir uns immer an den Auslagen der Bikeshops die Nasen platt gedrückt, wenn die edle Race Face, oder XTR-Teile in der Auslage hatten, deswegen, XTR quasi Kindheitstraum. Aber wenn du sagst die XT ist robuster und bei eventuellem Ersatz billiger das stimmt natürlich. Aber innerlich hatte ich mich ja auch schon für das 8.0 entschieden. Reicht für mich völlig. 
Echt der Shapeshifter kostet blos 60 €, krass. Ich hab hier auch schon gelesen, dass der neue Shifter u.U. anders sein könnte...wegen der Überarbeitung der Geo des Rades...Ich muss jetzt eh noch warten, das SL wurde von KW 25 auf KW 28 verschoben und dann sollte dann auch das 8.0 laut Kalender lieferbar sein. Vielleicht verschiebt sich das ja dann auch nochmal. Ich sollte es halt bis zu meinem Urlaub in Osttirol (3 Wochen Berge, geil) haben, sonst kann ich gleich auf die nächste Generation warten. 
Weißt du, oder hast du schon Erfahrung wie koulant Canyon bei einem Defekt ist? Ich hatte zwar schon 3 Bikes von denen aber noch nie einen Defekt (hab sie vorher immer verscherbelt). Das Strive will ich eigentlich länger fahren. Das Problem, die Jungs bringen alle 3 Jahre echt geile Bikes an den Start...mit vielen Innovationen. Da fällt es schwer immer die alte Möhre zu behalten. Ich seh es ja auch bei der Bucht, viele Räder die nach 3 Jahren nichts mehr wert sind, wirklich traurig, eigentlich...Mein Rennrad ein Ultimate CF 5.0 CT (eins der ersten Canyon-Carbonrahmen) ist jetzt 8 Jahre alt, gekauft  2007 und läuft und läuft und läuft...nie Probleme gehabt...LG Astro


----------



## grobi59 (21. Juni 2015)

Wo hast du denn von einer Geometrie Veränderung gehört?


----------



## astro (21. Juni 2015)

...nein nicht, aber das u.U. der Shapeshifter von 2015 nicht in den Rahmen von 2016 passen könnte bei etwailiger Überarbeitung und Ausbesserung der Kinderkrankheiten des Shifters (wenn er den überhaupt welche hat?). Ich hab also nichts der Gleichen gehört. Es ging nur darum, dass eine neue Technologie manchmal noch, sagen wir mal im Alltagstest zu anderen Ergebnissen führen könnte, als das die Konstrukteure vielleicht im Labor und bei den Dauertests feststekllen können. Ich bin also etwas vorsichti, was die Euphorie des Shapeshifters anbelangt. In den einschlägigen Zeitschriften liest man ja nur Gutes, deshalb finde ich auch die Umfrage hier so gut und wichtig. Immerhin hatten wohl doch ein paar Käufer Ausfälle des Shifters zu verbuchen.
Argument gegen das Warten auf die 2016er Bikes war z.B., dass der Shifter ja eigentlich nur 60 € kostet und man die 2015ner Version mit der überarbeiteten Version 2016 eventuell tauschen könnte...ich hatte hier vorher gelesen, dass es bei dieser Überlegung zu bedenken gäbe, dass sich ja aber die Geometrie des Strives u.U. verändern könnte...Argument: Canyon will ja auch 2016 wieder viele Bikes verkaufen und nicht nur neue Shifter.
So war das gemeint, sorry, wollte hier nicht für Verwirrung, oder Unserheiten sorgen.
Fraglich wäre also, ob sich der überarbeitete Shifter so ohne Weiteres in einen 2015er Rahmen montieren lassen wird. Ich hatte mich nur gefragt, ob es sich u.U. lohnt auf die zweite, überarbeitete Version des Shifters zu warten, respektive auf die Bikes 2016, keine Ahnung... Ich glaube das ist ganz normal bei einem neuen System...dachte ich mir irgendwie intuitiv von Anfang an...ob sichs dann lohnt zu warten, oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt, was meint ihr? 
Argumente von Beebob, dass die Bikes teurer bzw. schlechter ausgestattet sein könnten, da Zulieferer einen Preisanstieg profezeihen...klingt iwie auch schlüssig. So long Astro

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn die Verzögerung meiner Bestellung noch etwas länger andauert, dann könnte ich gleich auf die 2016er Räder warten...so long Astro


----------



## mohlo (21. Juni 2015)

astro schrieb:


> Argument gegen das Warten auf die 2016er Bikes war z.B., dass der Shifter ja eigentlich nur 60 € kostet und man die 2015ner Version mit der überarbeiteten Version 2016 eventuell tauschen könnte...ich hatte hier vorher gelesen, dass es bei dieser Überlegung zu bedenken gäbe, dass sich ja aber die Geometrie des Strives u.U. verändern könnte...Argument: Canyon will ja auch 2016 wieder viele Bikes verkaufen und nicht nur neue Shifter.


Glaube ich nicht. Unterstellen wir mal, dass der 2015er Shapeshifter noch Kinderkrankheiten hat - dann wäre es logischer, dass die veränderten 2016er-Modelle (sofern es welche geben wird) auch in die "alte" Wippe passen würden, da so evtl. Reklamationen behoben werden könnten. Meist verändert Canyon "nur" alle 2-3 Jahre grundlegend die Modell-Varianten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (22. Juni 2015)

So, hab nun mein Strive CF 9.0 SL soweit fertig.
Das Rad wurde zum "Touren-Enduro" umgebaut, Gewicht bei Rahmengröße XL genau 12,9 kg incl. XTR Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Garmin EDGE 800 mit GSC10 und Luftpumpe.

Was ich wesentlich geändert habe:

- Laufradsatz mit Tune Naben, Sapim CX Ray Speichen und BOR 366 Felgen
- Reifen sind jetzt Schwalbe drauf
- Bremsen HOPE M4 Race, dass musste einfach sein...
- Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze
- Ergo Griffe mit Bar Ends...
- 40mm Vorbau von Syntace

Gruß,
Tenzing Moagei


----------



## mohlo (22. Juni 2015)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> - Ergo Griffe mit Bar Ends...


Kannst Du davon mal ein Foto posten? Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass das schön aussieht.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (22. Juni 2015)

Ja, kann ich machen...
Schön ist es in der Tat nicht, hier ging aber einfach die Funktionalität vor der Optik...
Die Höhenmeter bergauf sind bei mir immer die selben wie bergab, deshalb möchte ich auf die Barends nicht verzichten.
Bei der Bremse war es umgekehrt, da ging einfach die Optik vor ;-)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Juni 2015)

Barends...Ich dacht Hörnchen gibt's nur noch zum Frühstück


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juni 2015)

Frage, isses schlimm den 40er Vorbau vom Race mit nem 50er zu wechseln?


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (22. Juni 2015)

Was sollte daran schlimm sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (23. Juni 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sehr geehrtes Canyon-Team!
> 
> Ich weiß, dass ich hierauf vermutlich keine Antwort erhalten werde. Aber warum kommt ihr nur alle zwei bis drei Jahre unter dem Stein herausgekrochen, um Euch dann erst den Problemen bzw. Anliegen der Kunden anzunehmen? Auf Eurer Homepage und in den schicken Hochglanzbroschüren finden sich so tolle Werbebotschaften wie:
> 
> ...





Hallo mohlo,


vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung - wir teilen Deine Meinung vollkommen: unser Ziel ist es zeitnah über möglichst viele Kanäle mit unseren Kunden im Austausch zu stehen. 

Unsere Community wird täglich größer, was uns sehr freut und wir setzen alles daran die Erwartungen mindestens zu erfüllen.


Definitiv steht die kontinuierliche Betreuung hier im Forum noch aus, wie Du selbst schreibst, haben wir die Geschehnisse auf jeden Fall im Fokus.


Wenn wir etwas angehen, dann machen wir es gerne "richtig" und wir arbeiten aktuell daran unsere Manpower weiter zu vergrößern, um hier den gewünschten Service zu leisten.


Wir arbeiten kontinuierlich daran unseren Kundenkontakt zu verbessern:


Seit wenigen Monaten bieten wir unseren Kunden, die Möglichkeit mit uns über unsere Homepage zu chatten - das positive Feedback zeigt uns, dass dies ein Weg ist mit dem wir unsere Kunden erreichen und hilfreich zur Seite stehen können.


Kurzum: Vielen Dank nochmal für Dein Feedback - wir werden in Zukunft  an dieser Stelle (mehr) Präsenz zeigen. 


Lieben Gruss,

Fabian


----------



## mohlo (23. Juni 2015)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo mohlo,
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung - wir teilen Deine Meinung vollkommen: unser Ziel ist es zeitnah über möglichst viele Kanäle mit unseren Kunden im Austausch zu stehen.
> ...


Das ist doch mal ne Ansage! Schön, dass Ihr hier mehr Präsenz zeigen wollt.


----------



## roulyourboat (24. Juni 2015)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Seit wenigen Monaten bieten wir unseren Kunden, die Möglichkeit mit uns über unsere Homepage zu chatten - das positive Feedback zeigt uns, dass dies ein Weg ist mit dem wir unsere Kunden erreichen und hilfreich zur Seite stehen können.
> 
> 
> Kurzum: Vielen Dank nochmal für Dein Feedback - wir werden in Zukunft  an dieser Stelle (mehr) Präsenz zeigen.
> ...



Hallo Fabian
Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Dann hoffe ich sehr, dass sich Canyon in diesem Bereich verbessern wird. Der Chat ist eine gute Sache, wenn er nur nicht immer gesperrt wäre...

Zudem bin ich überzeugt, dass eine ehrliche Kommunikation von Canyon hier einige Unruhe vermeiden könnte. Ich habe grundsätzlich Verständnis dafür, wenn Komponenten Lieferverzögerungen haben oder Rahmen wegen Qualitätsmängel zum Hersteller zurückgesandt werden. Lieber so, als dass die Rahmen beim Kunden kaputt gehen. 
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass man bis zur Woche der ursprünglich geplanten Lieferung warten muss, um dann die Lieferveschiebung (ohne Bekanntgabe was dazu geführt hat) mitgeteilt zu bekommen. Eine frühzeitige Information wäre da kundenfreundlicher.

Da die Hoffnung ja bekanntlich zuletzt stirbt, warte ich nun weitere 4 Wochen und lasse das bestellte Strive am seidenen Faden hängen. Wer weiss ob mich in dieser Zeit nicht noch ein anderes Bike anspringt. Canyon wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei der zeitnahen Umsetzung der guten Ideen.

Gruss roulyourboat


----------



## Canyon_Support (24. Juni 2015)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian
> Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Dann hoffe ich sehr, dass sich Canyon in diesem Bereich verbessern wird. Der Chat ist eine gute Sache, wenn er nur nicht immer gesperrt wäre...
> 
> Zudem bin ich überzeugt, dass eine ehrliche Kommunikation von Canyon hier einige Unruhe vermeiden könnte. Ich habe grundsätzlich Verständnis dafür, wenn Komponenten Lieferverzögerungen haben oder Rahmen wegen Qualitätsmängel zum Hersteller zurückgesandt werden. Lieber so, als dass die Rahmen beim Kunden kaputt gehen.
> ...



Hallo roulyourboat,

ich kann Dich da voll und ganz verstehen. Ich habe Dir auch dazu noch eine PN geschrieben.

VG, Fabian.


----------



## grobi59 (26. Juni 2015)

So, ich bin auch raus. 
Am 26.05 bestellte ich das Rad mit angegebener Lieferung KW 26 (diese Woche). Letzte Woche erhielt ich eine Verzögerungsmail mit Angabe KW 28. Völlig überrascht erhielt ich vor ein paar Tagen die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung. 




Ich habe zweimal umbestellt und beide Räder vorher wurden 2-3 mal verschoben, jetzt hatte ich Glück.


----------



## Rosskopfracer (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

nun hab ich die nächste Terminverschiebung

Strive CF 9.0 Race M electric blue in KW17 bestellt.

1. Liefertermin war KW19,
2. Liefertermin war KW22 - (Multifunktions Halstuch),
3. Liefertermin war KW28 - (Canyon Rucksack),
heute auf KW 32 verschoben - kein Goodie

Hoffentlich war das die letzte Verschiebung.

Grüße Oli


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

habe Heute die erste Probrfahrt gemacht, was soll ich sagen, man muss auch bei einem 5000€ Rad noch immer selber treten...
Nein, gigantisch dieser Bock! Als ob man zwei verschiedene Räder unterm A... hätte!
Einfach eine ganz andere Liga wie ein Nicolai Helius CC aus 2004.
Das Gewicht bei getunten 12,9kg ist auch voll in Ordnung.

Hier noch ein Bild (mit Hörnchen, aber meine Freitags Nachmittags Testrunde hatte dann doch 55km und 1730hm)


----------



## G.Heim (27. Juni 2015)

Rosskopfracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun hab ich die nächste Terminverschiebung
> 
> ...


Bei mir dasselbe Rad, auch KW32.
Allerdings warte ich seit letztem Herbst. 
Habe immer mal wieder umbestellt um vermeintlich schneller an ein Strive zu kommen. Es gab aber jedesmal eine neuerliche Terminverschiebung. Bei langen Verschiebungen habe ich dann mehrmals das Geld zurückgefordert.

Insgesamt alles sehr nervig. 
Für den Kunden und für Canyon. 
Demnächst kann ich auf eine einjährige Wartezeit zurückblicken. 

Und wenns dann doch noch kommt, sind schon die 2016er Modelle vorgestellt. 
Womöglich will ich dann die neue Ausstattung und muss das Bike zurückschicken. 
Die Saison ist ja schon gelaufen und man hat Zeit für eine neue Auswahl.

Wie gesagt, das ist mit Ärger und Kosten für mich und für Canyon verbunden. 

Nur dumm gelaufen?


----------



## Rosskopfracer (27. Juni 2015)

@G.Heim 
Sehr großen Respekt fast ein ganzes Jahr würde ich sicherlich nicht aushalten.

Ich versteh diese Organisation einfach nicht das manche fast ein Jahr warten müssen und wiederum andere ihre Bikes
schon nach ein paar Wochen bekommen.

Nun hoffe ich mal das es bei KW. 32 bleibt und wir dieses Jahr doch noch ein bisschen Spaß damit haben dürfen.

Grüße 
Oli


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (27. Juni 2015)

Naja, wenn jeder Kunde 8 mal umbestellt wie sollte da eine Firma planen können! Da kann ich sogar die Wartezeit von einem Jahr verstehen. Da muss man hald mal ein wenig Geduld mitbringen.
Ich hatte auch zwei verschiebungen, hat dann in Summe 5 Wochen länger gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil_wind (27. Juni 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> So, ich bin auch raus.
> Am 26.05 bestellte ich das Rad mit angegebener Lieferung KW 26 (diese Woche). Letzte Woche erhielt ich eine Verzögerungsmail mit Angabe KW 28. Völlig überrascht erhielt ich vor ein paar Tagen die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung.
> 
> 
> ...


Das könnte meins gewesen sein. Habe aus Verzweiflung nochmal bestellt. Diesmal das 8.0 Race Team in M. Aber parallel auch das Capra und das ist Montag verschickt worden. 5 min später hab ich dann die Nachricht bekommen dass das Canyon zusammen gebaut wird und habe es dann trotzdem storniert. 
Jetzt hängt das Capra im Paketzentrum wegen Streik


----------



## G.Heim (27. Juni 2015)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Naja, wenn jeder Kunde 8 mal umbestellt wie sollte da eine Firma planen können! Da kann ich sogar die Wartezeit von einem Jahr verstehen. Da muss man hald mal ein wenig Geduld mitbringen.
> Ich hatte auch zwei verschiebungen, hat dann in Summe 5 Wochen länger gedauert.


Die Umbestellungen macht man ja aus der Zwangslage heraus, wenn zB. Das bestellte Race8 mal wieder um 7 Wochen verschoben wird. Gleichzeitig das Race9 schon in 2 Wochen lieferbar ist.
Die ersten Monate habe ich auch nur untätig gewartet und halt auch gesehen dass mein Rad immer verschoben wurde, während spätere Besteller manchmal planmäßig ihr Rad bekommen haben.

Ich will hier auch nicht rumjammern.
Canyon betreibt hier kein "First in first out" Prinzip, denn dann wären bei einer Verschiebung immer alle Kunden betroffen. 
Ich bin halt in eine unglückliche Verschiebungswelle reingeraten.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich trotzdem ausharren, da ich für meine Bedürfnisse noch kein passenderes Bike gefunden habe.


----------



## Fire578 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich melde mich auch noch ein letztes mal im Wartezimmer, da meine Wartezeit schon vorbei ist. Ich habe am 27.09.14 bestellt mit Liefertermin kw15. Dann wurde verschoben und wieder verschoben. Zwischenzeitlich hab ich auch schon nach alternativen gesucht. Aber keine gefunden. Das Strive hat für mich einfach die Ausstattung die ich will und wo ich nicht sofort anfange an einem neuen Bike zu schrauben. Außerdem finde ich die Geo geil und den preis erst recht. Soweit man das bei 3700€ sagen kann. 
Abgeholt hab ich das Rad dann am 20.06.2015. Also fast 9, in Worten NEUN, Monate nach der Bestellung. Ich bin bis jetzt zweimal gefahren und kann nur sagen: Geil, Geil, Geil!!! Für das Teil braucht man einen Waffenschein. Das Rad geht Berg auf als ob ein E-Motor drin wäre und Berg ab ist das Teil der WAHNSINN! Das Fahrwerk ist erste Sahne, und das Teil ist schnell! 
Also wer kann, wartet!

Damit melde ich mich dann nach neun Monaten auch ab aus dem Wartezimmer. 
Durchhalten Jungs...


----------



## kelsterbacher (29. Juni 2015)

So lief das bei mir; Habe ein schwarzes Canyon Strive bestellen wollen (nicht die Topausstattung). Bestellt habe ich dann am 23.2.2015. Bei der Bestellung hab ich dann gesehen, daß die Lieferfrist für das Blaue deutlich kürzer ist - dachte an meinen ELBA Urlaub im Mai und hab spontan umentschieden auf Blau. Dazu kam das Thema bikeleasing, welches mein Arbeitgeber unterstützt, aufgrund der steuerlichen Vorteile habe ich mich dann für das Strive 9.0SL entschieden. Abwicklung Canyon+Bikelease war vorbildlich. Leider wurde der Termin dann 2 x verschoben, bekommen habe ich das Bike aber immerhin am 29.4. - geht ja ! Das Bike war dann mit auf Elba und hat schon schwer "gelitten", jetzt kommt noch ein Alpencross dazu - mit dem Ding kann man einfach alles fahren !! Bergauf wie eine Ziege - ist 1kg schwerer als mein altes Stumpi und geht leichter rauf ! Bergab dann Shapeshifter gedrückt und man rollt über die Steine wie als wenn Butter dazwischen wäre, Drops usw alles macht Spaß. Ich freu mich schon so auf den Fimberpass & Co. Für die XTR spricht weniger die edle (und vor allem sehr kratzempflindliche) Polierung, das spricht eher dagegen. Nein, die XTR hat 11 Gänge !! Auf unseren Trainingstouren fahren wir öfter Anstiege mit >20%. Was soll ich sagen - 25% gehen, etwas mehr auch und nicht nur kurz, das ist super für die Alpen ! Und blau.....ist einfach der Hammer, schaut jeder hin und sieht super aus. Hab mir allerdings ein besseres Bikeschloss gekauft, die bewundernden Blicke machten mich doch etwas unsicher. Übrigens funktioniert der Shapeshifter problemlos und auch sonst - keine Kinderkrankheiten feststellbar !


----------



## hunter15 (8. Juli 2015)

Da ist die erhoffte Mail:
"die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL."

Und gerade mal ne Stunde später folgende Mail:
"auf in den Endspurt: Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an unseren Logistikpartner DHL übergeben und trifft
in wenigen Tagen bei Ihnen ein."

Wahnsinn! Eigentlich war mein "offizieller Termin" erst in zwei Wochen. Bestellt hab ich das gute Stück (AL 7.0) am 09.06. Also gerade mal vor einem Monat. Ich zähle wohl zu den Glücklichen, bei denen es schnell geht...

Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## hunter15 (9. Juli 2015)

Das ging flott!

Wartezeit beendet. DA IST DAS DING


----------



## bonny-m (10. Juli 2015)

Hätte noch folgenden Auftrag abzugeben, ansonsten wird er Heute Mittag storniert


----------



## LANDOs (10. Juli 2015)

Roman24 schrieb:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396528


Meins auch. Strive storniert.


----------



## mohlo (10. Juli 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Meins auch. Strive storniert.


Pfui! Ein Pedelec! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreK81 (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Kann mir einer sagen ob man am Strive cf oder al 8.0 race im Ernstfall auch einen Umwerfer montieren kann und auf 2x10 umbauen kann?


----------



## michikx450f (18. Juli 2015)

AndreK81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen ob man am Strive cf oder al 8.0 race im Ernstfall auch einen Umwerfer montieren kann und auf 2x10 umbauen kann?


na klaro;-)


----------



## kelsterbacher (19. Juli 2015)

das Strive 9.0 SL hat 2 x 11 damit kommst Du extreme Steigungen hoch und kannst bergab noch kräftig Tempo machen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Juli 2015)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Meins auch. Strive storniert.


...nicht dein Ernst?!


----------



## MA85 (13. August 2015)

Hi Leute. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen von spectral ex vs. Strive al gesammelt bzw. beide Bikes schon richtig auf Trails getestet? Meine Frage ist halt ob das strive deutlich mehr kann grade vom Hinterbau her. Fahr ein spectral 7.0 ex mit Pike ect. Was sehr gut läuft jedoch bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht doch gerne wieder ein richtiges enduro haben möchte da das spectral dann doch bei gröberem Gelände schnell am Ende ist. 
Danke im Voraus. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lore (15. August 2015)

Hallo Jungs,
das Thema ist bei mir auch wieder aktuell. Gibt es mittlerweile jemand hier aus der Umgebung Karlsruhe mit einem L race? Mit 184 hat man immer Stress mit den Größen...furchtbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (15. August 2015)

siehe #1 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/strive-2015-erfahrungen-fragen-und-antworten.727852/


----------



## Lore (15. August 2015)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> siehe #1 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/strive-2015-erfahrungen-fragen-und-antworten.727852/


das ist ja genial ! Merci!


----------



## NoDoc (1. September 2015)

Nun, ich werde bald berichten können, wie das Service bei kaputtem Shapeshifter funktioniert. Meiner lässt sich nämlich trotz ausreichendem Druck aktivieren, etwa schon beim Runterfahren über einen Randstein etc.

Im Hinblick darauf, dass das Radl (erst) seit Mai im Einsatz ist und dabei eigentlich kaum wirklich ausgereizt wurde, spricht das nicht gerade für ein ausgereiftes System. Bin gespannt, ob es irgendeine Lösung gibt, die das Einsenden des kompletten Rades nicht erforderlich macht.

BTW, weiß jemand von euch, wie die "Arretierung" eigentlich in dem System funktioniert?

lG Michaél


----------



## Boardi05 (1. September 2015)

NoDoc schrieb:


> Nun, ich werde bald berichten können, wie das Service bei kaputtem Shapeshifter funktioniert. Meiner lässt sich nämlich trotz ausreichendem Druck aktivieren, etwa schon beim Runterfahren über einen Randstein etc.
> 
> Im Hinblick darauf, dass das Radl (erst) seit Mai im Einsatz ist und dabei eigentlich kaum wirklich ausgereizt wurde, spricht das nicht gerade für ein ausgereiftes System. Bin gespannt, ob es irgendeine Lösung gibt, die das Einsenden des kompletten Rades nicht erforderlich macht.
> 
> ...



Bei defektem SS is die Prozedur immer die selbe, Canyon schickt einen neuen SS zu, den alten ausbauen und zurückschicken. Bist ja nicht der erste und sicher auch nicht der letzte.


----------



## mohlo (1. September 2015)

NoDoc schrieb:


> Nun, ich werde bald berichten können, wie das Service bei kaputtem Shapeshifter funktioniert. Meiner lässt sich nämlich trotz ausreichendem Druck aktivieren, etwa schon beim Runterfahren über einen Randstein etc.
> 
> Im Hinblick darauf, dass das Radl (erst) seit Mai im Einsatz ist und dabei eigentlich kaum wirklich ausgereizt wurde, spricht das nicht gerade für ein ausgereiftes System. Bin gespannt, ob es irgendeine Lösung gibt, die das Einsenden des kompletten Rades nicht erforderlich macht.
> 
> ...


Anrufen/Mailen, Problem schildern, Canyon schickt dann einen 2016er SS kostenlos zu, dann den alten ausbauen (siehe Video) und den neuen einbauen, anschließend den alten mit dem Retourenschein (kommt vorab per Mail) zurücksenden. Kosten: 0 EUR, Aufwand: ca. 30 Minuten, Ein Presstool wird dafür nicht benötigt.

Hier noch das Video:


----------



## mohlo (1. September 2015)

Update auf der ersten Seite unter FAQ im Thread Strive 2015/2016 (Erfahrungen, Fragen und Antworten):
*Mein Shapeshifter ist defekt! Was ist zu tun?*


----------



## NoDoc (1. September 2015)

Danke für eure Hinweise, hab die zahlreichen Beiträge betr. SS erst danach gesehen. lG Michael


----------



## star-fish (4. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
würde mir gern ein Strive CF 2015 bestellen. Welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr empfehlen? Bin 1,84m groß und habe Schrittlänge 88cm. Canyon Homepage sagt L (Race).


----------



## Micha382 (4. September 2015)

Ich bin 1,83 mit SL87 cm und hab mir das Race M bestellt. Könnte aber beides fahren.
Würde dir zu L mit eventuell kurzem Vorbau raten. Bin in Koblenz Probe gefahren und der Unterschied war marginal...


----------



## Micha382 (23. September 2015)

Dann setze ich mich aus aktuellem Anlass fürs Strive AL 7.0 Race hier rein.
Bestellt in der letzten Juli-Woche, KW31. Für KW35 bestätigt und seit dem warte ich. Wurde nun Woche für Woche mit diversen Gründen/Ausreden verschoben und heute habe ich über Facebook erfahren dass es auch diese Woche(KW39) nichts mehr werden wird. Nächste Woche ist ja dann komplett zu und wann die fehlende Hauptkomponente dann kommen wird kann keiner sagen.
Die restlichen Strive ALs sind mit KW42 auf der Homepage nun angegeben und ich befürchte früher wird auch meins nicht kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loskeksos (23. September 2015)

Ich schließe mich hier mal an. Habe am 5. September über die Sparbuch Aktion ebenfalls ein Strive AL 7.0 Race L in Jet Grey bestellt, Lieferzeit war seit Anfang an KW39 aber bis jetzt noch keine Mail wegen eines Abholtermins. Nach dem was man in letzter Zeit so darüber liest wie überfordert die gerade bei Canyon sind rechne Ich mal auch nicht vor den nächsten 3-4 Wochen mit meinem Bike


----------



## TomT87 (23. September 2015)

Strive AL 7.0 Race Factory in L, am 4. Sept. bestellt und bis jetzt auch noch nichts bzgl. Versand oder Verschiebung gehört...ich dachte, dass das jetzt zum Ende der Saison mit den angegebenen Lieferdaten klappen würde


----------



## haga67 (23. September 2015)

Hallo und Tschüss 

Habe mein Strive  CF 9.0 Race Größe S bei 1,74 und SL 79 am 6.9. im Sparbuch bestellt und am 12.9. kam der DHL-Mann.

Was für ein Geiles Bike


----------



## TomT87 (25. September 2015)

Hat schon irgendwer was bzgl. seinem Race in L für die KW 39 gehört?


----------



## Micha382 (25. September 2015)

Nein, nicht mal die versprochene Verschiebungsmail...


----------



## Micha382 (25. September 2015)

Grad kams...
Voraussichtlich KW42 - Saftladen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## loskeksos (25. September 2015)

Bis jetzt noch kein Wort von Canyon und dabei hab ich mich schon gefreut morgen den ganzen Tag mit meinem neuen Rad zu verbringen


----------



## TomT87 (25. September 2015)

Bei mir auch nichts...ich hoffe ja noch innig, dass sie es morgen verschicken und ich es bis Dienstag habe. Wollte es eigentlich noch ordentlich einweihen bevor der Winter kommt


----------



## Micha382 (28. September 2015)

So nachdem ja letzte Woche am Freitag die Verschiebungsmail mit voraussichtlich KW42 kam, kam gerade nochmal ne Mail dass sie in KW39 nicht mehr liefern können, ja klar - war ja auch letzte Woche, hab ich noch gar nicht gemerkt und dass sie nun in KW41 liefern.
Voraussichtlich... 
Was denn nun?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (28. September 2015)

Ich fände es ja echt cool wenns kommen würde, aber so richtig dran glauben kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nach dem ganzen Hin und Her...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (28. September 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> So nachdem ja letzte Woche am Freitag die Verschiebungsmail mit voraussichtlich KW42 kam, kam gerade nochmal ne Mail dass sie in KW39 nicht mehr liefern können, ja klar - war ja auch letzte Woche, hab ich noch gar nicht gemerkt und dass sie nun in KW41 liefern.
> Voraussichtlich...
> Was denn nun?
> 
> ...



Du bekommst zumindest Mails...ich hatte bis heute keine und habe dann angerufen. Haben mein Bike leider nicht mehr geschafft und es kommt dann nächste Woche. Hoffe es, will nämlich unbedingt damit noch in die Berge und es nicht gleich aus dem Karton ins Winterlager stellen


----------



## Micha382 (28. September 2015)

Warum kommt dein Rad vor meinem wenn ich vor dir bestellt hatte?
Was hattest du als Liefertermin bei Bestellung?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (28. September 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Warum kommt dein Rad vor meinem wenn ich vor dir bestellt hatte?
> Was hattest du als Liefertermin bei Bestellung?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



KW39. Glaube es gibt ein Lieferproblem mit den AL  Race L Rahmen und die kommen alle erst ab nächster bzw. wenn wir Pech haben, ab übernächster Woche bei den Kunden an, egal wann man es bestellt hatte


----------



## Micha382 (28. September 2015)

Ich hab M bestellt und hatte ursprünglichen Liefertermin in der KW35 - ich bin gespannt


----------



## TomT87 (28. September 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich hab M bestellt und hatte ursprünglichen Liefertermin in der KW35 - ich bin gespannt



Das ist natürlich schon etwas wild...S und M Race waren doch im Sparbuch sofort verfügbar und bei manchen nach wenigen Tagen zuhause! Ich bewundere auf jeden Fall diejenigen, die teilweise über ein halbes Jahr auf ihr Strive gewartet hatten. Ich halte die Warterei nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loskeksos (29. September 2015)

Da ich auch KW39 als Lieferdatum hatte aber bis gestern keinerlei Info von Canyon bekommen habe das sich meine Lieferung verzögert hab Ich gestern mal angerufen. Bekam dann die übliche Aussage wegen Inventur etc. verschiebt sich die Auslieferung, später hab Ich dann auch ne Email mit Verschiebung auf KW41 bekommen  Hoffe das das wenigstens klappt.


----------



## TomT87 (7. Oktober 2015)

Und, hat schon jemand was gehört...ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Meine Spetzel sind grad alle im Vinschgau beim Biken, den Urlaub hatte ich wegen dem neuen Bike vorgeschlagen und nun bin ich alleine daheim


----------



## loskeksos (7. Oktober 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Und, hat schon jemand was gehört...ich bis jetzt noch nicht.


Ich auch nicht, habe die Befürchtung das es mit KW41 genauso nix wird...echt nervig. Ich hoffe es gibt irgendetwas oben drauf für die Verzögerungen


----------



## Micha382 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe heute morgen mit Ihnen gechattet und ihr neues System lässt noch keine Aussagen über die Liefertermine zu...
Auf gut deutsch heißt das dann - nächste Verschiebungen.
Und in diesem Fall kotzt es mich wieder an dass sie nicht mal ehrlich sein können.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (8. Oktober 2015)

Langsam nervt es echt, ich freue mich schon gar nicht mehr richtig aufs Bike...wenn sie die Verschiebung rechtzeitig bekanntgeben und dann ein vernünftiges Ausweichdatum nennen würden, hätte ich Verständnis und alles wäre kein Problem. So wird mir aber jede Woche telefonisch zu 99% garantiert, dass ich das Bike bekomme und dann kommt nicht mal ne Mail, dass es nicht klappt...schriftlich bin ich noch bei der KW39, telefonisch bei KW 41 wenn ich Glück habe


----------



## Micha382 (8. Oktober 2015)

Und die KW41 kannst du auch vergessen...
...Ich habe mich jetzt im Versand schlau gemacht. Wegen Umstellung auf SAP ist diese Woche kein Versand mehr möglich. Ab nächste Woche soll das wieder laufen. Deshalb bitte ich Sie um noch etwas Geduld. Derzeit tun wir was wir können bedauerlicherweise macht uns die Systemumstellung sehr zu schaffen. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich das ab nächste Woche alles wieder reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## TomT87 (8. Oktober 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Und die KW41 kannst du auch vergessen...
> ...Ich habe mich jetzt im Versand schlau gemacht. Wegen Umstellung auf SAP ist diese Woche kein Versand mehr möglich. Ab nächste Woche soll das wieder laufen. Deshalb bitte ich Sie um noch etwas Geduld. Derzeit tun wir was wir können bedauerlicherweise macht uns die Systemumstellung sehr zu schaffen. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich das ab nächste Woche alles wieder reibungslos funktioniert.



Ich könnte kotzen...wieso können die das einem nicht einfach sagen und sich dafür entschuldigen. Wenn es nächste Woche läuft müssen dann erst mal alle Aufträge davor abgearbeitet werden und dann sind wir in KW 43


----------



## Micha382 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich warte seit KW35 drauf...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BillMeyer (9. Oktober 2015)

Mein Bike ist auf KW43 terminiert. Wenn ich das hier so alles lese bin ich sehr gespannt ob es klappt...


----------



## loskeksos (9. Oktober 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist auf KW43 terminiert. Wenn ich das hier so alles lese bin ich sehr gespannt ob es klappt...


 Welche Variante hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (9. Oktober 2015)

@loskeksos Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Team


----------



## Znarf (13. Oktober 2015)

Weiß hier jemand ob ein Vivid Air ins Strive CF Race passt? Hat die Luftkammer genügend Platz zum Sitzrohr oder ist die zu dick?


----------



## BillMeyer (19. Oktober 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist auf KW43 terminiert. Wenn ich das hier so alles lese bin ich sehr gespannt ob es klappt...


 
Mein Bike ist am Samstag gekommen. Freue mich wie bolle .
Bin raus hier & drücke allen anderen wartenden hier die Daumen das euer Bike auch bald kommt.


----------



## loskeksos (19. Oktober 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist am Samstag gekommen. Freue mich wie bolle .



Freut mich für dich, danke für die Info. Da muss ich nachher gleich mal anrufen und fragen wo meins bleibt


----------



## TomT87 (19. Oktober 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich, danke für die Info. Da muss ich nachher gleich mal anrufen und fragen wo meins bleibt



Neue Woche neues Glück. Poste bitte, was sie zur Lieferbarkeit deines AL 7.0 Race sagen...warte auch noch


----------



## loskeksos (19. Oktober 2015)

Gerade eben mit Canyon telefoniert: 
Wie zu erwarten war kann die Damen vom Support keine Aussage über einen Liefertermin machen da sie sich noch mitten in der SAP Umstellung befinden und der Versand scheinbar noch nicht funktioniert?! Komisch wenn Ich bei BillMeyer lese das er sein Rad am Samstag bekommen hat?! Scheinbar sollen auch alle Kunden die aktuell auf eine Bestellung warten eine Email bekommen haben das es sich wegen der SAP Umstellung mit dem Versand noch verzögert....also Ich hab nix bekommen und ihr?
Ich versuche mich bei Laune zu halten in dem Ich mir permanent einrede das Ich diesesmal einfach Pech hatte und Canyon ansonst eine Super Firma ist....mal schauen wie lange Ich das noch schaffe


----------



## Micha382 (19. Oktober 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Gerade eben mit Canyon telefoniert:
> Wie zu erwarten war kann die Damen vom Support keine Aussage über einen Liefertermin machen da sie sich noch mitten in der SAP Umstellung befinden und der Versand scheinbar noch nicht funktioniert?! Komisch wenn Ich bei BillMeyer lese das er sein Rad am Samstag bekommen hat?! Scheinbar sollen auch alle Kunden die aktuell auf eine Bestellung warten eine Email bekommen haben das es sich wegen der SAP Umstellung mit dem Versand noch verzögert....also Ich hab nix bekommen und ihr?
> Ich versuche mich bei Laune zu halten in dem Ich mir permanent einrede das Ich diesesmal einfach Pech hatte und Canyon ansonst eine Super Firma ist....mal schauen wie lange Ich das noch schaffe



Geht mir auch so, warte seit KW35 drauf und heute mal wieder die Aussage bekommen dass sie nicht wissen ob es klappt, aber versuchen KW43 zu halten...


----------



## Floyd0707 (19. Oktober 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Gerade eben mit Canyon telefoniert:
> Wie zu erwarten war kann die Damen vom Support keine Aussage über einen Liefertermin machen da sie sich noch mitten in der SAP Umstellung befinden und der Versand scheinbar noch nicht funktioniert?! Komisch wenn Ich bei BillMeyer lese das er sein Rad am Samstag bekommen hat?! Scheinbar sollen auch alle Kunden die aktuell auf eine Bestellung warten eine Email bekommen haben das es sich wegen der SAP Umstellung mit dem Versand noch verzögert....also Ich hab nix bekommen und ihr?
> Ich versuche mich bei Laune zu halten in dem Ich mir permanent einrede das Ich diesesmal einfach Pech hatte und Canyon ansonst eine Super Firma ist....mal schauen wie lange Ich das noch schaffe



ich habe auch keine eMail bzgl. der umstellung erhalten. Ich habe heute aber mit Fabian von Canyon Facebook Kontakt gehabt und nachgefragt, ob ich mein Bike nicht auch am 22. oder 23.10 in Koblenz abholen könnte, da es sich bei mir um eine Outlet Bestellung handelt und das Bike ja vorhanden ist (die letzten Bestellungen wurden bei Outlet Bikes bei mir innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen geliefert), aber er sagte mir, dass er zurzeit nicht in das System schauen kann und auch nicht garantieren kann, dass ich das Bike bekomme, wenn ich vorbei schaue...auch wenn es da ist.

Ich Frage mich nur....warum macht man solch Umstellungen, wenn man das vorher nicht alles durchspielt. Das zieht sich seit 3 Wochen jetzt hin. Wir sind mit unserer Firma auch mehrmals umgezogen und da wurde alles auf kleinste durchgeplant und durchgespielt. Was da für Kosten entstehen.... Auch ist der Zeitpunkt (kurz nach der Eurobike) eigtl. sehr schlecht gewählt....naja...ich hoffe, dass Canyon zurzeit hier mitliest....manchmal antworten sie ja auch, aber zurzeit ist eher stillschweigen angesagt. Vielleicht geht ja auch das Internet nicht mehr


----------



## TomT87 (19. Oktober 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> ... Aussage bekommen dass sie nicht wissen ob es klappt, aber versuchen KW43 zu halten...



Das heißt nichts Gutes...wird wohl für einen Großteil von uns die Woche wieder nichts...zum Glück bin ich schon maßlos enttäuscht und rege mich nicht mehr so auf, wie die letzten Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich rechne auch nicht mehr damit, alles andere würde mich wundern...
Naja egal, das Wetter ist jetzt eh Mist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## melanschl (22. Oktober 2015)

... ich warte seit 4 wochen auf ein austauschrad da bei dem gelieferten strive das ventil des shapeshifters undicht war und der dämpfer ordentlich öl rausgelassen hat. da frag ich mich, ob die bikes vor auslieferung wirklich geprüft werden. am telefon sagte man mir, dass das zurück geschickte rad zwar am 28.09. eingegangen ist, jedoch noch nicht ausgepackt wurde und bevor das nicht passiert, geht auch das andere nicht raus.


----------



## superhorschd (23. Oktober 2015)

Hi, 
warte auch schon seit KW39 auf mein Strive AL 7.0 Race 2015. Der Liefertermin wurde jede Woche auf mein Nachfragen auf die nächste Woche datiert. Mittlerweile sind wir bei KW 43... Den Glauben, dass ich es diese Woche noch bekomme oder auch nächste, habe ich verloren. Bin ganz kurz davor mir ein Kona Process zu kaufen. Das Rad ist auch nicht schlechter als das Strive...


----------



## loskeksos (27. Oktober 2015)

So gerade zum x. mal mit Canyon telefoniert:
Morgen sollen alle "alten" Daten ins "aktuelle" System kommen und dann soll es wieder möglich sein eine Aussage über das Lieferdatum zu treffen. 
Mir wurde versichert das Ich morgen im Laufe des Tages eine Email über den aktuellen Status bekomme.
Na da bin Ich mal gespannt


----------



## Micha382 (27. Oktober 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> So gerade zum x. mal mit Canyon telefoniert:
> Morgen sollen alle "alten" Daten ins "aktuelle" System kommen und dann soll es wieder möglich sein eine Aussage über das Lieferdatum zu treffen.
> Mir wurde versichert das Ich morgen im Laufe des Tages eine Email über den aktuellen Status bekomme.
> Na da bin Ich mal gespannt


Das glaub ich erst wenns wahr ist! Sowas macht man normalerweise bei der Datenmigration am Anfang, bevor man live geht...


----------



## Baschi_M (28. Oktober 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> So gerade zum x. mal mit Canyon telefoniert:
> Morgen sollen alle "alten" Daten ins "aktuelle" System kommen und dann soll es wieder möglich sein eine Aussage über das Lieferdatum zu treffen.
> Mir wurde versichert das Ich morgen im Laufe des Tages eine Email über den aktuellen Status bekomme.
> Na da bin Ich mal gespannt


Mir wurde gestern auch eine Mail mit definitvem Liefertermin versprochen. Nicht gekommen. Dafür die Mail über den Zahlungseingang 8 Werktage nach Überweisung, lt. Chat war der Betrag schon letzten Mittwoch auf mein Kundenkonto gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerekGo (29. Oktober 2015)

So, ich gliedere mich hier nun ebenfalls ein ... bestellt habe ich zunächst in KW 39 ein Spectral AL 8.0 L in Chrome Red-Black bei geplantem Versanddatum nach Auftragsbestätigung KW45 - 2015, umgeswitched habe ich dann aber in KW 41 von Chrome Red-Black auf die Ausführung Stealth ((gleiche Konfiguration)) bei einem nach Auftragsbestätigung geplantem Versanddatum von 19.10 - 23.10.2015, zumal sich das Versanddatum bei Neubestellungen im Internet recht attraktiv zeigte. Dann Ende letzter Woche rutschten die Versanddaten auf Mitte November, dann Ende November-Anfang Dezember und seit heute Morgen auf Mitte bis Ende Januar 2016 nach hinten. Aus diesem Grund setzte ich mich heute mit Canyon, auch das man sich bisher nicht bei mir gemeldet hat, in Verbindung, habe den Service angeschrieben aber auch parallel gechattet. Zu lesen war dann in einer Antwort-Mail, das man zutiefst die Verzögerung bedaure, aber man werde mir bis Ende der Woche ((also morgen)) eine aktualisierte Auftragsbestätigung via E-Mail zusenden. »Wir – Canyon – setzten alles daran mein Fahrrad schnellstmöglich zur Verfügung zu stellen.« Aus dem Chat war ebenfalls zu erfahren, das in den kommenden 48 Stunden die neuen ABs (Auftragsbestätigungen) verschickt würden, in denen die neuen Lieferdaten stünden ... ich scharre weiter mit den Hufen! Ich fuhr vorher ein 2014er-, danach ein 2015er Radon Slide, auf die ich erst gar nicht warten brauchte. Mmmmhhh ... auf die 2016er Slides wollte ich nun aber gar nicht zurückgreifen, da mir diese von der Optik rein gar nicht zusagen.


----------



## superhorschd (1. November 2015)

So, storniert... und die letzten 3 Tage auf meinem neuen Kona Process 153 unterwegs gewesen. War definitv schöner als zu warten. Und das Bike ist der Hammer.


----------



## Micha382 (6. November 2015)

So die Lieferzeiten für die Bikes auf der HP wurden mal deutlich nach hinten korrigiert. Ende Dezember/Anfang Januar/Februar sind jetzt so die Verfügbarkeiten. Ich bin mal gespannt was in der nächsten AB steht und wie es sich auf die Bestellungen von Mitte dieses Jahres auswirkt...


----------



## haga67 (6. November 2015)

Das sollte mit den laufenden Bestellungen ja nix zu tun haben.
Aber was für ein Wahnsinn, dass Du Dein Bike noch nicht hast und das nicht mal im Zuge der Sparbuchaktion raus ging.
Entweder das steht schon lange irgendwo rum und keiner weiß es oder die haben Deine Bestellung verloren.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jetzt noch 2015er in Produktion sind.


----------



## Micha382 (6. November 2015)

Ich glaube das werden sie tun müssen. Ich habe Ende Juli bestellt und ich denke es geht noch anderen so dass Bestellungen von Ende Juli/Anfang August noch nicht ausgeliefert sind...


----------



## mohlo (6. November 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das werden sie tun müssen. Ich habe Ende Juli bestellt und ich denke es geht noch anderen so dass Bestellungen von Ende Juli/Anfang August noch nicht ausgeliefert sind...


Ich gehe eher mal davon aus, dass "Dein" Bike schon jemand anderes fährt und bereits etliche km auf dem Tacho hat. Vermutlich wirst Du ein 2016er-Modell zum hoffentlich "alten Preis" angeboten bekommen.


----------



## haga67 (6. November 2015)

Ich drücke Die die Daumen.
Hast Du es mal mit einer PN übers Forum an Canyon_support versucht ?


----------



## Micha382 (6. November 2015)

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt. Aber wenn man hier so mit liest oder auf FB sind noch mehr betroffen die Ende Juli bestellt haben und dann etliche Verschiebungen erfahren mussten.
Mir egal was sie mir liefern, entweder das 2015er 7.0 Race oder wegen mir auch das 2016 7.0 Race zum Preis von 2799. Meiner Meinung nach hab ich früh genug bestellt, KW31. Das war weit vor der Umstellung und da sollten sie ihr System eigentlich noch im Griff gehabt haben.


----------



## Micha382 (6. November 2015)

haga67 schrieb:


> Ich drücke Die die Daumen.
> Hast Du es mal mit einer PN übers Forum an Canyon Support versucht ?


Bekommst genauso wie auch über FB keine Aussage... Sie können aktuell nichts dazu sagen. Aktueller Termin für KW47 angesetzt wobei ich nicht wirklich damit rechne.


----------



## haga67 (6. November 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt. Aber wenn man hier so mit liest oder auf FB sind noch mehr betroffen die Ende Juli bestellt haben und dann etliche Verschiebungen erfahren mussten.
> Mir egal was sie mir liefern, entweder das 2015er 7.0 Race oder wegen mir auch das 2016 7.0 Race zum Preis von 2799. Meiner Meinung nach hab ich früh genug bestellt, KW31. Das war weit vor der Umstellung und da sollten sie ihr System eigentlich noch im Griff gehabt haben.



Das hast Du definitiv. Egal was die Ursache ist - Canyon steht in der Verantwortung. 
Und das teilt Hr.Arnold hoffentlich auch seinen Mitarbeitern mit.
Hoffentlich bist Du bald schlauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (6. November 2015)

Ich hab jetzt hier noch einmal an den Support ne PN geschickt mit der Bitte den wahren Grund zu nennen und sich nicht wieder rauszureden.
Zumal sie vor der Umstellung schon 9 Wochen Zeit hatten mein Rad zu liefern und es da auch nicht geschafft haben und 4 mal verschoben haben. Also muss das ein anderer Grund sein als die SAP-Umstellung und auf Ausreden und Lügen hab ich keine Lust mehr. Ich hoffe auf eine ehrliche Antwort und werde berichten.


----------



## Micha382 (6. November 2015)

Und wieder nur Floskeln...
Hallo Michael,
ich habe unter Deiner Kundennummer im System nachgesehen. Der Auftrag ist eingebucht und besteht. Da wir aber wegen der Systemumstellung momentan keine Möglichkeit haben eine Aussage zu machen wann das Rad verschickt, bitte ich um Deine Verständnis. In den nächsten zwei Wochen bekommst Du eine Auftragsbestätigung mit allen Informationen, die Du benötigst. Entschuldigung für die Umstände.


----------



## TomT87 (6. November 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> In den nächsten zwei Wochen bekommst Du eine Auftragsbestätigung mit allen Informationen, die Du benötigst. Entschuldigung für die Umstände.



Zumindest sagen sie jetzt nicht mehr wie vor der Umstellung, dass es aufgrund der Auftragslage nicht geschafft wurde, ihnen die Verspätung Leid tut und so wie es aussieht das Bike nächste Woche verschickt werden sollte  Spaß bei Seite, ich bin auch echt gespannt wann und was bei mir ankommt. Das "Wann" ist mittlerweile fast egal, in 2 Wochen geht die Wintersaison los und solange es im April zum Saisonstart dann da ist, ist mir das genaue Datum fast egal. Die Art der Kommunikation in den nächsten Wochen in Verbindung mit der Art und dem Umfang der Entschädigung (bei einem 16er bräuchte ich keine ) entscheiden dann darüber, ob ich das für Frühjahr geplante Rennrad bei Canyon oder wo anders kaufe...


----------



## Micha382 (17. November 2015)

Bisher kam bei mir nix an, außer dass sie sich die Frist selbst um weiter 2 Wochen verlängert haben - auch ne Möglichkeit 
Die Lieferzeiten der 2016er Modelle wurden nun in den Februar geschoben, ich bin gespannt was das für meine Bestellung bedeutet,,,


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (18. November 2015)

Dass die Lieferzeiten der 16er Modelle auf Februar gerutscht sind ist ja krass...die waren doch ursprünglich auch mal für die jetzige Woche angesetzt. Eine neue AB habe ich seit der Mail vom Roman nicht bekommen und die 2. Mail bzgl. weiterer Verzögerungen auch nicht. Am Montag hieß es, dass im System noch diese Woche steht und das dann auch klappen sollte...schauen wir mal, bis jetzt kam noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung


----------



## Micha382 (18. November 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Dass die Lieferzeiten der 16er Modelle auf Februar gerutscht sind ist ja krass...die waren doch ursprünglich auch mal für die jetzige Woche angesetzt. Eine neue AB habe ich seit der Mail vom Roman nicht bekommen und die 2. Mail bzgl. weiterer Verzögerungen auch nicht. Am Montag hieß es, dass im System noch diese Woche steht und das dann auch klappen sollte...schauen wir mal, bis jetzt kam noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung


Ich hab auch noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung und keine Benachrichtigung über eine Verschiebung - aktuell Lieferwoche wäre diese Woche.
Ich behaupte mal es passiert nichts und nächste Woche stellen sie dann wieder fest dass KW47 ja rum ist...


----------



## Micha382 (23. November 2015)

Über den Chat die Auskunft erhalten dass der Versand nochmal 2 Wochen verschoben wurde, d.h. auf KW49. 
War nur leicht verwundert dass ich letzte Woche nicht informiert wurde, aber mich wundert ehrlich gesagt nix mehr...


----------



## loskeksos (25. November 2015)

Ich hab ja fast nicht mehr dran geglaubt:
Nach der Mail vom Geschäftsführer vor 2,5 Wochen mit der Zusage das die aktuallisierte Auftragsbestätigung innerhalb von 2 Wochen verschickt wird war Ich ja sehr sketisch und da seither auch nix mehr von Canyon kam und hier wieder was von 2 Wochen Verschiebung gelesen habe fühlte Ich mich auch schon bestätigt dass das eh wieder nix wird, also habe Ich heute morgen nochmal bei Canyon angerufen. Der sehr verwunderte Mitarbeiter sagte mir dann das mein Rad ja schon fertig sei und Ich eigentlich schon eine Versandbestätigung erhalten hätte sollen. Er klärt es ab und meldet sich dann bei mir, worauf Ich mich schon gefasst gemacht hatte das Ich heute Mittag/Abend wieder bei Canyon anrufen darf weil sich eh keiner meldet.
Jetzt habe Ich gerade eine Email mit der Auftragsbestätigung erhalten mit dem Versanddatum der aktuelle Woche. Bin mal gespannt wann/ob Ich die Mail für den Abholkalender bekomme.
Zum Thema Entschädigung: Bei mir waren auf den reduzierten Preis der Sparbuchaktion nun nochmal 10% Rabatt auf dem Bike, sprich für das Race 7.0 nun 2519€. Find Ich persönlich in Ordnung, vllt gibts ja im Showroom nochmal was extra


----------



## Micha382 (25. November 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Ich hab ja fast nicht mehr dran geglaubt:
> Nach der Mail vom Geschäftsführer vor 2,5 Wochen mit der Zusage das die aktuallisierte Auftragsbestätigung innerhalb von 2 Wochen verschickt wird war Ich ja sehr sketisch und da seither auch nix mehr von Canyon kam und hier wieder was von 2 Wochen Verschiebung gelesen habe fühlte Ich mich auch schon bestätigt dass das eh wieder nix wird, also habe Ich heute morgen nochmal bei Canyon angerufen. Der sehr verwunderte Mitarbeiter sagte mir dann das mein Rad ja schon fertig sei und Ich eigentlich schon eine Versandbestätigung erhalten hätte sollen. Er klärt es ab und meldet sich dann bei mir, worauf Ich mich schon gefasst gemacht hatte das Ich heute Mittag/Abend wieder bei Canyon anrufen darf weil sich eh keiner meldet.
> Jetzt habe Ich gerade eine Email mit der Auftragsbestätigung erhalten mit dem Versanddatum der aktuelle Woche. Bin mal gespannt wann/ob Ich die Mail für den Abholkalender bekomme.
> Zum Thema Entschädigung: Bei mir waren auf den reduzierten Preis der Sparbuchaktion nun nochmal 10% Rabatt auf dem Bike, sprich für das Race 7.0 nun 2519€. Find Ich persönlich in Ordnung, vllt gibts ja im Showroom nochmal was extra



Darf ich mal fragen wann du bestellt hast und wie du an den Rabatt gekommen bist?
Ich habe das gleiche Rad am 01. August bestellt und preislich entgegenkommen wollen sie nicht und von Entschädigung keine Spur. Haben sie dir die 10% einfach so gegeben oder hast du dafür was getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loskeksos (25. November 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wann du bestellt hast und wie du an den Rabatt gekommen bist?


Aber sicher doch, hab das Rad am 5. Dezember bestellt, war glaub 1 Tag nachdem die Sprachbuch Aktion online gestellt wurde. Erstes Lieferdatum war dann KW 39, dann Verschiebung auf KW 41 und seither, bis auf die Mail vom Geschäftsführer, nicht mehr gehört.



Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Rad am 01. August bestellt und preislich entgegenkommen wollen sie nicht und von Entschädigung keine Spur.


Hast du schonmal mit der Hotline konkret über eine Entschädigung gesprochen? 



Micha382 schrieb:


> Haben sie dir die 10% einfach so gegeben oder hast du dafür was getan?


Ich habe nix extra dafür getan für den Rabatt, Ich war heute als Ich die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten habe auch sehr überrascht das jetzt auf den Sprachbuchpreis nochmal 10% Rabatt war. Bin dann davon ausgegangen das die einfach allen Leuten die aktuell noch warten 10% Rabatt geben um ruhe vor der Diskusion um Entschädigung usw. zu haben. Eine Dame in der Hotline hat mit der Ich mal telefoniert habe hat mir damals nur gesagt wie leid es ihnen tut das aktuell nix vorangeht und es sich auf jeden Fall eine Entschädigung in Form von Rabatt oder Teilen geben wird, aber etwas konkretes habe Ich bis zum heutigen Tag noch nicht gehört.

Hat den jemand auch diese Woche ne Bestätigung oder etwas erhalten oder bin Ich bis jetzt der einzige?


----------



## Micha382 (25. November 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch, hab das Rad am 5. Dezember bestellt, war glaub 1 Tag nachdem die Sprachbuch Aktion online gestellt wurde. Erstes Lieferdatum war dann KW 39, dann Verschiebung auf KW 41 und seither, bis auf die Mail vom Geschäftsführer, nicht mehr gehört.
> 
> 
> Hast du schonmal mit der Hotline konkret über eine Entschädigung gesprochen?
> ...



Welches Modell hast du denn bestellt, d.h. Farbe und Größe?
Wie gesagt ich hab am 1. August in M und Jet Grey bestellt und hatte dann Liefertermin KW35, KW36, KW37, KW39, KW41, KW43, KW46, KW47 und aktuell nix.
Man hat mir ein Buff angeboten, aber da nehm ich lieber 10% wenn das auch möglich ist...
Hab diese Woche noch  nix gehört und auch noch keine AB bekommen. Die letzte die ich bekommen hab war mit Sparbuchpreis ohne Nachlass.


----------



## loskeksos (25. November 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du denn bestellt, d.h. Farbe und Größe?


Strive AL 7.0 Race L in Jet Grey


----------



## Micha382 (25. November 2015)

Sehr seltsam das Ganze...
Bekam vorhin noch ne neue AB mit neuem Preis, auch 10% weniger, aber Liefertermin letzte Woche. Und nun?
Morgen mal anrufen - ein Glück gibt's mittlerweile Flatrate-Telefonie...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (26. November 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Morgen mal anrufen - ein Glück gibt's mittlerweile Flatrate-Telefonie...


Na das wäre nach dem Chaos doch eine faire Geste von Canyon ... ich habe das gleiche Bike in der gleichen Größe einen Tag vor loskeksos bestellt, auch sonst wars bei mir mit den wöchentlichen Verschiebungen die gleiche Geschichte. Zusätzlich wurde mir der erste Termin auch noch am Telefon zugesagt, worauf ich mein MTB verkauft und Urlaube fest geplant hatte...

Berichte mal bitte, was bei deinem Gespräch rauskommt, gerne auch per PM


----------



## Micha382 (26. November 2015)

Zum Preis haben sie nichts gesagt - mal sehen ob es dabei bleibt...
Der Liefertermin letzte Woche sei wohl ok - aber eventuell kommt es nächste Woche laut Aussage von Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. November 2015)

@Micha382 Black Friday -10% habts bekommen


----------



## loskeksos (30. November 2015)

Hat schon jemand was von Canyon gehört? 
Hab letzte Woche nochmal angerufen weil mein Versanddatum ja die letzte Woche war und Ich den aktuellen Status wissen wollte. Die Dame meine das Ich wegen des Abholtermins angerufen werde da aktuell keine Emails rausgehen aber bisher noch nix


----------



## TomT87 (30. November 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand was von Canyon gehört?


Jein, bei mir wurde der Versandtermin auf die jetzige Woche verschoben, sind also noch ein paar Tage Zeit.



loskeksos schrieb:


> Die Dame meine das Ich wegen des Abholtermins angerufen werde da aktuell keine Emails rausgehen aber bisher noch nix


Wie, es gibt schon wieder keine E-Mails?!? Ich dachte, dass sie ihre Probleme von der Umstellung jetzt im Griff haben und langsam die Aufträge abarbeiten...


----------



## Micha382 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich getraue mich gar nicht mehr nachzufragen...


----------



## TomT87 (4. Dezember 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich getraue mich gar nicht mehr nachzufragen...


Nachdem was ich heute erlebt habe, ist das vermutlich erst mal die richtige Strategie!

Wie schaut es denn aus, wer hat die Woche endlich mal sein Strive erhalten?


----------



## Micha382 (4. Dezember 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Nachdem was ich heute erlebt habe, ist das vermutlich erst mal die richtige Strategie!
> 
> Wie schaut es denn aus, wer hat die Woche endlich mal sein Strive erhalten?



Was hast du erlebt?
Ich habe mich getraut und würde mal behaupten es hat keiner ein Strive bekommen, da sie eine Charge vermissen bzw. fehlt und sie wissen nicht wann und ob sie aufgebaut werden kann...


----------



## TomT87 (4. Dezember 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Was hast du erlebt?


Hab mich auch getraut und dann meinten sie doch glatt, dass sie aufgrund von einer Fehlmenge leider keines mehr für mich haben, man könne mir aber 5% für ein 16er Modell (das gleichwertig aber 500€ teurer ist) anbieten. Absolut schwach und eigentlich für eine Firma wie Canyon ein unwürdiges Verhalten. Ich habe das Bike am ersten Tag der Sparbuchaktion bestellt und auch sofort als die Rechnung am Montag drauf kam bezahlt, war also einer der Ersten auf der "Liste". Aufgrund von konkreten Plänen habe ich den Kontakt mit dem Support gesucht und dabei wurde mir schon der ursprüngliche Termin zugesagt. Als der dann nicht eingehalten werden konnte kamen wöchentlich neue Entschuldigungen/Ausreden und mir wurde eine sichere Lieferung für die nächste Woche garantiert (KW 39,40,41,43,44,45...). Nach der Mail vom Roman war es dann sicher KW 47, diese konnte dann wieder nicht eingehalten werden und auf Nachfrage bekam ich eine neue AB mit KW 49 als Liefertermin. 
Habe das Gefühl, dass hier willkürlich Leute ausgesucht werden und geschaut wird, wie sie auf eine so dreiste Masche reagieren. Wenn eine Firma wie Canyon nach so viel Chaos in den letzten Monaten plötzlich einen Fehlbestand feststellt, dann sollte es auf seine Kunden zugehen und faire Alternativen anbieten! Einige haben hier ja für die Verzögerungen einen echt fairen Nachlass auf das 15er Modell bekommen, andere 15er Bikes am Black Frieday mit vergleichbaren Vergünstigungen erhalten. Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, dann biete ich den Kunden, die kein 15er Modell mehr bekommen können halt für die 16er einen gescheiten Rabatt an und nicht diese lächerlichen 5% für ein Bike, das von der Ausstattung gleichwertig aber 500€ teurer ist. Mal schauen was noch kommt, ich schaue ob ein faires Angebot kommt oder gebe das Ganze mal an die Rechtsschutz weiter ...


----------



## Micha382 (4. Dezember 2015)

Das hat man in letzter Zeit leider zu oft gehört...
Ich hab am 1. August bestellt und hab sich seit KW35 die wöchentlichen Verschiebungen.
Ich glaub erst dass ich es wirklich bekomme wenn es vor der Tür steht, denn irgendwie hab ich das böse Gefühl dass irgendwann doch die Mail wegen Fehlbestand kommt - obwohl ich schon an die 20. ABs bekommen hab und mir mehrmals zugesichert wurde dass das Rad wirklich für mich reserviert ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Micha382 (4. Dezember 2015)

Das mit den 5% ist absolut unverschämt, das ist nicht einmal die Preiserhöhung von 2015 auf 2016.
Wenn würde ich mir den Outletpreis für das 2016er Modell erwarten, weil es ist ja nicht die Schuld des Kunden wenn sie nicht wissen was im Lager ist und unbegrenzt Bestellungen annehmen weil man den Hals nicht vollbekommt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## loskeksos (4. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt bin Ich verwirrt...gibt es jetzt definitiv welche bei denen das bike storniert wurde wegen fehlmenge oder sonstigen gründen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (5. Dezember 2015)

Hat schon jemand ein 2016er erhalten?
Mein 8.0 Race ist auf den 28. Dezember terminiert. Bin aktuell noch recht zuversichtlich, das dass klappt.


----------



## Hirschwgt (5. Dezember 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Jetzt bin Ich verwirrt...gibt es jetzt definitiv welche bei denen das bike storniert wurde wegen fehlmenge oder sonstigen gründen?!


Ja Stimmt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/754221/ 
Beitrag 915 zum Beispiel


----------



## loskeksos (7. Dezember 2015)

So gerade mal wieder mit Canyon telefoniert:
Eine Abholung in Koblenz ist zur Zeit nicht möglich daher wurde die Bestellung jetzt auf Versand geändert. Lieferung 2-3 Wochen. Auf die Frage ob die Bikes den überhaupt exisitieren kam nur ein kurzes "natürlich exisiteren die Bikes". 
So richtig dran glauben kann Ich ja nicht, mal bis morgen warten ob überhaupt ne Bestätigung kommt das was geändert wurde.


----------



## TomT87 (7. Dezember 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Lieferung 2-3 Wochen. Auf die Frage ob die Bikes den überhaupt exisitieren kam nur ein kurzes "natürlichexisiteren die Bikes".


Da haben sie den Liefertermin ja wieder um 2-3 Wochen nach hinten geschoben...aber das liegt ja bestimmt nur am Versand  Habe gehört, dass sie eine extra Charge Strive 7 Race am 14 Dez. montieren um den Fehlbestand zu decken, das würde zeitlich mit deiner Verzögerung Sinn machen. Die 10% Entschädigung haben sie dir aber nicht unter irgendwelchen Vorwänden wieder aberkannt, oder? 

Ich dachte nach so viel Verzögerungen würde das Ganze jetzt hinten raus wenigstens einigermaßen normal ablaufen...


----------



## loskeksos (7. Dezember 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Habe gehört, dass sie eine extra Charge Strive 7 Race am 14 Dez. montieren um den Fehlbestand zu decken, das würde zeitlich mit deiner Verzögerung Sinn machen


Interessant zur hören, wo hast du den diese Info aufgeschnappt? 



TomT87 schrieb:


> Die 10% Entschädigung haben sie dir aber nicht unter irgendwelchen Vorwänden wieder aberkannt, oder?


Ne davon wurde nichts gesagt aber Ich hab ja auch bisher keine neue Bestätigungsmail erhalten. Allerdings werde Ich auf den 10% auf jeden Fall bestehen. Nachdem ganzen Ärger ist das ja wohl das mindeste.
Der Versand soll im übrigen auch kostenlos sein.


----------



## TomT87 (7. Dezember 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Interessant zur hören, wo hast du den diese Info aufgeschnappt?


Das wurde einem anderen Strive 7 Race Besteller gesagt. Scheinbar fehlt eine Charge und aktuell reicht das Chaos von 10% Entschädigung, Verspätung und extra Charge bis hin zu "Fehlbestand, wir können nicht liefern". Alles Strive 7 Race, alle ca. zum gleichen Zeitpunkt bestellt...


----------



## Micha382 (7. Dezember 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Das wurde einem anderen Strive 7 Race Besteller gesagt. Scheinbar fehlt eine Charge und aktuell reicht das Chaos von 10% Entschädigung, Verspätung und extra Charge bis hin zu "Fehlbestand, wir können nicht liefern". Alles Strive 7 Race, alle ca. zum gleichen Zeitpunkt bestellt...



Mir wurde das letzte Woche auch gesagt dass sie nächste Woche unter Vorbehalt eventuell die Räder aufbauen wollen, wissen sie aber selbst nicht und es kann gut und gerne Januar werden, so die Dame am Telefon.
Ich habe Anfang August ein Strive AL 7.0 Race in M bestellt und ursprünglicher Liefertermin war KW35. Seit dem verschob es sich Woche für Woche und ich hatte von Anfang an das Gefühl dass sie das Rad nicht haben, nur wurde das nie zugegeben.
Die Dame am Telefon meinte letzte Woche dass wohl ne komplette Charge Strives fehlt, wie auch immer das passieren konnte...


----------



## TomT87 (9. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich mich, da mein Strive 7.0 Race L am ca. 10 sicheren Versanddatum (mit neuer AB etc.) letzte Woche wieder nicht rausging, beim Support via Chat gemeldet hatte, wurde mir von Fehlbeständen erzählt und dass mein Bike evtl. nicht mehr lieferbar sein könnte. Bei einem erneuten Anruf, um zu wissen was denn jetzt genau los ist, wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Bike storniert wurde (nicht von mir und es gab auch keine Mail oder sonst irgendeine Benachrichtigung!) und man mir nur die 5% auf ein 16er Modell (500€ teurer) anbieten könne. Das würde mit den Entschädigungen, die einige (die zum Teil sogar kurz nach mir bestellt hatten) auf ihr 15er Bike bekommen eine Differenz von ca. 610€ bedeuten und noch einmal *4 Monate Warten*...für das gleiche/gleichwertige Bike! Ein finanzielles Entgegenkommen/Entschädigung für die unverschuldete Verschiebung (insgesamt dann 7 Monate) und die Zusatzkosten könne man nicht anbieten, da es sich ja nicht um ein gleichwertiges (2-3 Komponenten von anderen Herstellern, minimale Upgrades) handelt. Die Person, die bei Canyon in solchen Fällen etwas machen kann, kann man als Externer nicht anrufen und auf die Mail wird nicht geantwortet. 

Es ist eine absolute Sauerei mit welcher Willkür Canyon hier vorgeht. Ich habe in KW 36 bestellt und mir wurde gesagt, dass das letzte Strive 7.0 Race von 2015 *vor* *3,5 Wochen (ja so lange wurden die scheinbar angeboten!) *verkauft wurde und sie mir keines mehr geben könnten. Selbst ein kleines Kind weiß, dass man in einem solchen Fall diejenigen über den Fehlbestand informiert werden und kein Bike bekommen sollten, die als letztes bestellt hatten! 

Ich glaube Canyon hat hier einfach Schiss mit einmal mit einer offiziellen Absagemail ihren Ruf noch mehr in den Dreck zu ziehen, da man diese ja auch veröffentlichen könnte!
Ich bin immer noch sprachlos wie unprofessionell ein so großes Unternehmen wie Canyon agieren kann....sie sollten doch, gerade wenn der Ruf in den letzten Monaten eh schon gelitten hat, in solchen Fällen auf den Kunden zugehen und eine Lösung finden, die für beide Parteien o.k/fair ist!


----------



## loskeksos (9. Dezember 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Canyon hat hier einfach Schiss mit einmal mit einer offiziellen Absagemail ihren Ruf noch mehr in den Dreck zu ziehen, da man diese ja auch veröffentlichen könnte!


Ich finde das Canyon sich hier mit einer offizielen Absagemail deutlich besser aus der Affäre ziehen hätte können als mit der Politik des Verschweigens. Das etwas verkauft wird das es gar nicht mehr gibt kann immer passieren, gerade während einer Umstellung/Umzug aber dann muss man das auch so kommunizieren und den betroffenen ein faires Angebot unterbreiten.
Ich werde heute Nachmittag nochmal anrufen weil Ich auf meine 2 Anrufe von gestern wieder keine Rückmeldung bekommen habe(wundert mich ja eigentlich nicht). Bis jetzt hat noch niemand gesagt das mein Bike nicht mehr exisitiert(genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall) aber solangsam habe Ich auch die Befürchtung das Ich bei irgendeinem Anruf diese Aussage erhalten werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (9. Dezember 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Es ist eine absolute Sauerei mit welcher Willkür Canyon hier vorgeht. Ich habe in KW 36 bestellt und mir wurde gesagt, dass das letzte Strive 7.0 Race von 2015 *vor* *3,5 Wochen (ja so lange wurden die scheinbar angeboten!) *verkauft wurde und sie mir keines mehr geben könnten. Selbst ein kleines Kind weiß, dass man in einem solchen Fall diejenigen über den Fehlbestand informiert werden und kein Bike bekommen sollten, die als letztes bestellt hatten!



Das heißt sieh haben bis vor 3,5 Wochen noch die 2015er Modelle verkauft?
Ne oder die gabs doch gar nicht mehr, nur vereinzelt im Outlet... Ich warte auch noch auf meins, bestellt am 01. August und erster Liefertermin KW35...


----------



## TomT87 (9. Dezember 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Ich finde das Canyon sich hier mit einer offizielen Absagemail deutlich besser aus der Affäre ziehen hätte können als mit der Politik des Verschweigens. Das etwas verkauft wird das es gar nicht mehr gibt kann immer passieren, gerade während einer Umstellung/Umzug aber dann muss man das auch so kommunizieren und den betroffenen ein faires Angebot unterbreiten.


Da gebe ich dir grundsätzlich Recht...aber nicht wenn den Leuten abgesagt wird, die als erstes bestellt hatten (und sich zufällig halt grad bei Canyon melden)! Diese Willkür ist absolut nicht professionell und würde auch kein gutes Licht auf Canyon werfen. 

Naja, mit mehreren hundert € an Zubehör für das Strive muss ich jetzt schauen, dass ich irgendwie ein akzeptables Angebot bekomme...

Mal schauen, was bei dir heute Nachmittag rauskommt


----------



## TomT87 (9. Dezember 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Das heißt sieh haben bis vor 3,5 Wochen noch die 2015er Modelle verkauft?
> Ne oder die gabs doch gar nicht mehr, nur vereinzelt im Outlet... Ich warte auch noch auf meins, bestellt am 01. August und erster Liefertermin KW35...


Das war die Aussage am Telefon...im Sparbuch war es glaub noch 1-2 Wochen, dann ist es immer wieder mal kurz im Outlet aufgetaucht. Das Wildeste ist, dass nachdem ich die Fehlbestand Info bekam, am gleichen Tag noch genau "mein" Bike in gleicher Größe und Farbe im Outlet war...davon hat auch irgendwer hier im Forum nen Screenshot gemacht, weil er sich überlegt hat es zu kaufen...


----------



## Micha382 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin echt gespannt was mit meinem bestellt Anfang August passiert...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (21. Dezember 2015)

Wie schauts denn aus, hat jetzt irgendwer schon ein Strive bekommen?!


----------



## Micha382 (21. Dezember 2015)

Nope...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pasnik (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin von Canyon  total enttäuscht. Nach Ca. 7 Monate habe ich bemerkt, das der Shape Stifter keinen Druck mehr hält und Öl abbläst. Dem Service habe ich mein Problem geschildert und bekomme nicht mal eine Rückantwort. Als Kunde eines fast neuen 3700 € teuren Bikes fühle ich mich total allein gelassen.........


----------



## VR6 (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir ein 9.0 Team gegönnt.
Montag Bestellt, Dienstag bezahlt, Montag Verschickt, Dienstag angekommen.

Verlief alles Planmäßig wie schon bei den letzten 2 Bikes(15er Spectral und Strive)...


----------



## loskeksos (26. Dezember 2015)

VR6 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein 9.0 Team gegönnt.


Strive oder Spectral?


----------



## VR6 (26. Dezember 2015)

Strive!


----------



## TomT87 (27. Dezember 2015)

VR6 schrieb:


> Strive!


Könntest du von deinem 16er Strive Team bei Gelegenheit vielleicht mal paar Fotos posten? Würde mich über paar "live" Aufnahmen freuen


----------



## VR6 (27. Dezember 2015)

Klar! 1-2 kleine Veränderungen werde ich noch vornehmen.
Aber nach der 1. Ausfahrt gestern bin ich noch begeisterter wie vorher


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2015)

Die Achse hinten ist mal interessant, kannste da ein paar Detailbilder machen?


----------



## VR6 (27. Dezember 2015)

Funktioniert genau wie die DT Swiss Achse nur der Griff sieht etwas anders aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2015)

VR6 schrieb:


> Funktioniert genau wie die DT Swiss Achse nur der Griff sieht etwas anders aus.



Dann hat Canyon wohl für 2016 was anderes gemacht, wir 2015er haben keinen "Schnellspanner" dran. 

Kannste vllt mal nachschaun, ob irgendo ne Nummer draufsteht E-xxx, dann könnt man die nachbestellen. 

Innenlager, Pressfit oder BSA?

Danke

Sorry die viele Fragerei, möchte nur gern wissen was alles anders is am 16er.


----------



## VR6 (27. Dezember 2015)

BSA!
Nummer schaue ich beim nächsten Ausbau des HR mal nach!
Der Rahmen hat noch eine Öffnung für den Sideswing Umwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomT87 (27. Dezember 2015)

Sehr nice, geiles Bike!


----------



## loskeksos (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gestern nochmal mit Canyon Kontakt aufgenommen, Hotline war um 8 Uhr morgens irgendwie noch nicht freigeschaltet aber Ich habe es zum 1. Mal geschafft in den Service Chat zu kommen. Übliche Aussage "Rad ist da und steht auf der Versandliste, Versanddatum ist aber unbekannt". Hab meinen Unmut dem Mitarbeiter dann nochmal deutlich gemacht und verlangt das Ich nun endlich mal eine vernüftige Aussage zu meinem Bike bekomme. Eine Antwort kam aus dem Chat nicht mehr.
Heute Mittag hat es dann unerwartet bei mir geklingelt, DHL mit einem Nachnahme Paket für mich....Ich weiß von nix, keinerlei Versandbestätigung oder Paketankündigung. Nichts desto trotz hat der liebe DHL Fahrer ein Paket von Canyon für mich im Lieferraum und es ist sogar mein bestelltes Strive 
Leider war nach dem zusammenbauen keine Zeit mehr zum ne richtige Tour zu machen, das wird morgen aber auf jeden Fall nachgeholt. 
Weiß nicht ob mein Gespräch gestern doch noch etwas bewirkt hat oder ob es eh schon auf dem Weg war aber irgendwie hab Ich das Gehühl das mein Strive gestern noch schnell verpackt und verschickt wurde. Vllt als Tipp für alle die noch warten, mal anrufen und nochmal richtig Stunk machen. Drück euch die Daumen


----------



## Micha382 (29. Dezember 2015)

Oh man, haben die noch immer keine M-Rahmen oder bauen sie L zuerst auf?
Von meinem Bike weit und breit keine Spur und auch Canyon kann mir nicht sagen wann es rausgehen soll.
Bestellt am 1. August, Strive AL 7.0 Race in Größe M - hätte doch L nehmen sollen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomT87 (29. Dezember 2015)

loskeksos schrieb:


> Heute Mittag hat es dann unerwartet bei mir geklingelt, DHL mit einem Nachnahme Paket für mich....Ich weiß von nix, keinerlei Versandbestätigung oder Paketankündigung. Nichts desto trotz hat der liebe DHL Fahrer ein Paket von Canyon für mich im Lieferraum und es ist sogar mein bestelltes Strive


Ja sau stark, endlich  Was ist es denn jetzt für eins geworden, ein 15er, eins mit gemischten Komponenten oder gleich ein 16er? Bei dem diesjährigen Dezemberwetter sollten da ja bestimmt noch paar Touren gehen


----------



## Design-Rider (25. April 2016)

...


----------



## crfonly (24. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Falls es hier jemanden gibt der noch nen 2015er shapeshifter verbaut hat, welcher Probleme macht, 

Ich hätte einem nagelneuen original verpackten, frisch von Canyon erhalten, zu verkaufen. Einfach pn schreiben, falls Interesser besteht


----------

